# Burberry Beauty



## Camnagem (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm really interested in Burberry's new beauty line!

I know it's just starting to roll-out now in very limited locations, but has anyone tried anything yet?  I love the packaging, and can't wait to get my hands on some!

I think I'm the most interested in the lip products (lip junkie), but will probably also give a blush and eyeshadow a try down the line.

So, any thoughts?  First impressions? Lemmings?


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 12, 2010)

As a total packaging and gimmick h00r, I am so jazzed about getting something from this line, probably a lippie, just so I can have something from it!  I can't resist the plaid!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 13, 2010)

Gah, sometimes I feel like brands depend on their trade marks too often. It's inspired by tartan? Really? Good grief just a little bit of originality please! But of course i'll be first in line to pick up that cute plaid engraved lipstick!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2010)

Meh.  Granted I haven't seen anything in person, only pictures, but the line looks incredibly uninspired.  Those prices for a neutral, matte eye shadow?  Seriously?  It's laughable.  Now they may have great face products, but I won't be wearing any of them because the color range is very limited. 

I think luxury lines like Giorgio Armani and Guerlain make great, unique products that you don't mind splurging on.  But I was lost in a sea of beige when I looked through that collection.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 13, 2010)

Karla Sugar has some info/swatches on her blog:

Guest Swatcher: Burberry, Chicago - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are some more from Karla's site, more e/s. I am pretty tempted by that Lavender Blue one!

Guest Swatcher: Burberry, Bellevue - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

And some from Cafemakeup too:

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/07/burber...ood-eyeshadow/

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/07/burber...wood-lipstick/

I ordered the Rosewood lipstick directly from Burberry as it is backordered at Nordies. I was also interested in the Nude gloss but that's backordered on both sites so I skipped it for now. If you sign up for e-mail on the Burberry site they'll send you a welcome code for free shipping.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Here are some more from Karla's site, more e/s. I am pretty tempted by that Lavender Blue one!

Guest Swatcher: Burberry, Bellevue - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

I ordered the Rosewood lipstick directly from Burberry as it is backordered at Nordies. I was also interested in the Nude gloss but that's backordered on both sites so I skipped it for now. If you sign up for e-mail on the Burberry site they'll send you a welcome code for free shipping._

 
In that ^ link, what is the es name for the first upper left photo? If its there, or on the box, I cannot read it


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2010)

I need another makeup line addiction like I need another makeup line addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I love the makeup in the promo photos a lot!!! I have to see/feel these in person.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmm...I don't know. If it's any of the swatched ones I would guess maybe the Antique Rose?

Here are the e/s swatches on the Burberry site:

http://us.burberry.com/family/index....026733.4335857

I asked in the comments section on Karla's site. She says it's Rosewood but that the swatcher says it looks more brown in person.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_
I asked in the comments section on Karla's site. She says it's Rosewood but that the swatcher says it looks more brown in person._

 
Really. I would have guessed Antique Rose also. I like that shade. Thanks!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'll cave soon and order a few things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I'm looking at Nude Beige, Cameo, and Cameo Pink l/s and the matching glosses.  I think I'll start with one l/s and gloss and see how that goes.  I'm leaning towards Cameo, it looks so pretty!

I love the imprint on the lipstick!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 13, 2010)

For reference I'm NC45 Brown hair/eyes, West Indian
Okay so here it goes:

I stopped by Holts today to pick something up from Chanel when I spotted the Burberry counter and immediately made a beeline towards it. I was surprised because I thought they were coming out later. 

They have a nice selection of eyeshadows in person but I think many are dupable. One I was looking at reminded me of Tilt by MAC. I didn't swatch any because I knew I wasn't going to buy any so I can't tell you about the consistency nor the pigmentation.

I was on a hunt for lip products and so we tried a few lipglosses and lipsticks. As opposed to what other's have said I like the colour selection. I think it'll suit many different skin tones and they make nice combos. Nothing is completely unique but they don't really have to be right?

I like the* glosses*- they are somewhat sheer and pigmented. They are exactly what I expect when I pay $35.00. MAC's are far more sticky/frosty and Dior's lack pigmentation. I tried a couple on, unfortunately I don't remember the name of the one I liked but it was a coral but definitely brownish. I recommend this one for all skin tones as it was very wearable and will work with many lipsticks.

On to the* lipsticks*. I tried 2 one went well with the lipstick and I think it was a pinkish one..I really have NO idea. The second was No.20 Hibiscus. It truly is the colour I associate with that flower. In the store it looked more of a plummy pink but in my house's flourescent lights it looks more red. I think that outside the sunlight will pick up the pink, I just need to find a complimentary gloss. I'm kind of feeling an inner angst because I have a couple of these colours and I think that people won't be able to tell the difference among them. But they're the only ones I can justify spending over $30 on and this one is light enough for summer. If you have ever tried Givenchy lip product I think they share formulas. The scent is the exact same as is the texture. I think they are slightly drying but I like that because when they don't bleed, and they fade evenly as a stain.


*Packaging*
In the store the testers were small so I thought that they'd just had a lot of customers using them. I got home opened mine up and actually dropped my jaw at how small it was. 3.8g compared to MACs 3g I think what you'll find is that you need a lot less of this product for it to show, it's very condensed and that the packing is a lot heavier (is that included in weight?) The container is kind of huge but I like it. The side with the most plaid faces the Burberry sign and because it's mirrored the designs fades in and out. You cannot use it as a mirror though. It has a magnetic close which automatically adjusts itself. But the product looks VERY small now that I examine it, so careful you don't break it. I might not repurchase just because of how little product there is. Reminds me of when I was little and got samples when my mom went to Fashion Fair. :S

I've never owned a YSL lippie but while I was in the store I tried some on. I would say the YSL are superior in scent and texture but I couldn't find a colour that convinced me. Mind you I was looking at baby pinks that I know won't work on my skin tone and I think the part of my brain thinking about my wallet and was hoping I would fail in finding a lovely colour. I will say that they Burberry lipsticks are nice as a novelty, I might get one or two more but definitely not the best in the industry. I will go back for the gloss I tried. 

On a side note: My MUA was so sweet and even though they close at 7 she kept me 5 minutes while I made up my mind. When I told her I was going to my Spanish class after this she started conversing with me in Spanish. She's from Ecuador! She said that I was a pleasure and I think that she truly meant it, I will definitely buy more just because of how great she was. As a teenager I know it's tough to sell to us because you never know if we're actually going to buy, so when I find associates who are gracious no matter what I hold them in VERY high esteem. It's something super important to me.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm so happy to see this thread!!

I bought:

Eye

Tea Rose #11
Pale Rose #12
Trench #2

Blush

Rose Blush #3

For some bizarre reason, I'm a sucker for pink shadows.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Tea Rose eyeshadow is by far my favorite of what I ordered - it's a beautiful warm pink with a slight hint of shimmer - it's probably dupable but I can't think of a color in my (vast) collection that it is close to....

Pale Rose is an irridescent (which surprised me) pale pink color - it reminds me of something but I can't quite put my finger on what.....it's pretty, but I don't know if it's something I would wear often.

Trench is exactly what it sounds like - a pale beige.  To me, boring, and it will probably go back.  It really does look just like the trench coat color (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I was hoping it would be deeper in tone.

The blush is a pretty vivid rose color with very subtle shimmer - again, not sure I'm going to keep this.

I will post swatches soon - 

The packaging is beautiful.  Very heavy, so not something you want to bring with you on vacation cuz you'll go over the weight limit with about 2 products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't get any lip products, as I want to swatch them first for color/texture - I'm not sure if my Nordie's is going to get the line, but I'm pretty sure the Nordie's in Natick, MA will so I'll hopefully get there soon to check them out.  On the other hand, it's probably best to stay in the dark!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 14, 2010)

I decided to use these new products today to see what I think - the shadows are very soft, but the color payoff for me really isn't there.  Here is the look, and the swatches of the products........






















L-R:  Tea Rose, Trench 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Pale Rose
Bottom: Rose blush

For the look:

Eyes:  Pale Rose, Tea Rose, MAC Charcoal Brown (crease), Trench (above crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Chanel Cassis liner

Cheeks:  Burberry Light Glow Rose

Lips:  Chanel Legende RC, MAC Easy Lounger l/g

Of the products, I like the blush the best.....the eye shadows are really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I'm pretty sure I'll be returning them.  If I keep one, it's the Pale Rose (despite my initial excitement over Tea Rose, which ends up also being a snoozer for me).  Trench is (on me) a dead-on dupe of MAC Brule.  I really only use Brule as a blending color, or on my brow bone, so I don't need 2, especially when one of them is $29!

Overall, I'm really disappointed in this line.  Of course, I had high expectations given the brand.  Of high-end beauty, I'll be sticking with Chanel and Dior (on occasion).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for your review and pics Cheryl! I think you look very pretty in these pics, but it's your opinion that matters. Still hoping to like the lipstick I ordered. Will check in when I get it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_I decided to use these new products today to see what I think - the shadows are very soft, but the color payoff for me really isn't there.  Here is the look, and the swatches of the products........
 Lips:  Chanel Legende RC, MAC Easy Lounger l/g_

 
Funny, I thought I really love your lips...read...its chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you do look lovely in the colors & I like the blush on you a lot!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Thanks for your review and pics Cheryl! I think you look very pretty in these pics, but it's your opinion that matters. Still hoping to like the lipstick I ordered. Will check in when I get it._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you like the lipstick - it isn't that I don't like these products, I just don't think they're worth the expense when I can get the same result with others that I have (the Chanel Demure quad comes to mind) -

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Funny, I thought I really love your lips...read...its chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you do look lovely in the colors & I like the blush on you a lot!_

 
Thanks hun!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Funny, I thought I really love your lips...read...its chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you do look lovely in the colors & I like the blush on you a lot!_

 
How funny Elegant -- I thought "the lips are rockin'" and then I saw Cheryl was wearing Chanel's Legende!  I guess nothing will replace Chanel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look very pretty Cheryl -- love the lips.  I guess I need to get Legende (can't buy anything until next month) -- when I got that little sample pack I loved it!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought the same about the lips as well, and then saw it was Chanel + MAC. Guess we all have the appropriate addictions covered already, which is a good thing for our wallets!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ Thank you - I LOVE Legende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I wear it a lot....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_*Funny, I thought I really love your lips...read...its chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

But you do look lovely in the colors & I like the blush on you a lot!_

 
I thought the same thing!  I thought "Well that lip combo is really pretty" and I scrolled up and it was Chanel + MAC


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews so far ladies.  I agree with everyone else, Cheryl you look so pretty (love the lips)!

The eyeshadow and blush lemming has faded away for now, but I'm still super interested in the lip stuff.  I'll have to wait until next month to try one out though...this month's already been a bad splurgey one, oops.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 16, 2010)

Couple more reviews. The e/s really don't interest me for some reason even though I like natural looks:

The Beauty Look Book: Burberry Beauty Sheer Eyeshadows (But Not Really All That Sheer)

Will Burberry Beauty Makeup Have Ladies Lining Up?: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds

Edit: Well my lipstick came and I'm returning it unused (the only way Burberry will accept returns) because it is SO heavily scented. I got a little apprehensive when I read a MUA review this morning complaining about the scent and was hoping I'd feel differently but nope.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MUAer said the glosses are the same so I guess that's about it for me with this brand.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm wondering about the foundations. The colors on the Nordies site look way too light... but I think that's the site's fault.
I'm NC42-45. I'm not sure that any of the foundations would work on me. I'll have to check them out in person.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 18, 2010)

I returned all of my Burberry items to Nordies today - good riddance!!  As Her Greyness said - it's remarkable that a 'new' brand comes in at such a high price point.  I remember when Calvin Klein launched his makeup line several years ago - it didn't stick around long, and then he re-launched it - I don't know if THAT one is even still kicking.

Burberry is totally trading on their brand - I suspect the line won't be around for the long haul.  If people are going to spend big bucks, they're going to go to Chanel, Chantecaille, Dior, etc.  Lots of luxury brands to choose from that actually have products that back up the price.

I also found out that Shu Uemura is leaving the US, and consequently Nordies - if anyone on this thread likes Shu, now is the time to get it.  Apparently it is still going to be available online though, but who knows for how long.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 19, 2010)

Shypo Why didn't you keep the blush? I thought the quality was good/it looked fab on you!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Burberry is totally trading on their brand - I suspect the line won't be around for the long haul.  If people are going to spend big bucks, they're going to go to Chanel, Chantecaille, Dior, etc.  Lots of luxury brands to choose from that actually have products that back up the price._

 
I was doing some reading on MUA and several people are really liking what they've tried and don't find the scent as bad as I (and the other MUAer) did. It'll be interesting to see how the line does. I also read that in the UK Burberry gets a pretty bad rap these days:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m_112715744


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 20, 2010)

I've actually read quite a few positive reviews on different products from the line from sources I usually agree with.  I think I'll have to check things out myself and see how I feel.

The strongly scented lip stuff really turns me off, but I suppose I can air them out if I'm totally crazy about the formula.  From swatches I've seen, some of the shades are very "me" and calling my name.  Will they be worth the price compared to my Chanel favorites?  No idea, but I have to try them out and see!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Shypo Why didn't you keep the blush? I thought the quality was good/it looked fab on you!_

 
Thank you - I decided to return it because it really just wasn't 'unique' enough to keep, at that price.  I liked the way it looked too, but I would rather have a Chanel blush for the same price........

I guess it's about what you're comfortable with - I've gotten used to pigmented shadows from MAC, MUFE, Chanel....they've spoiled me.  These were very soft, as I said before, but I got a ton of fallout from them, and I just couldn't justify the cost based on the end result:  something I can get from other brands.  

I have been tempted to try a couple of the lipsticks because I think the colors are 'me' too (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meg) but I'm not too keen on strong smell.  I think I will have to see them in person to decide.


----------



## User38 (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_I returned all of my Burberry items to Nordies today - good riddance!! As Her Greyness said - it's remarkable that a 'new' brand comes in at such a high price point. I remember when Calvin Klein launched his makeup line several years ago - it didn't stick around long, and then he re-launched it - I don't know if THAT one is even still kicking.

Burberry is totally trading on their brand - I suspect the line won't be around for the long haul. If people are going to spend big bucks, they're going to go to Chanel, Chantecaille, Dior, etc. Lots of luxury brands to choose from that actually have products that back up the price.

I also found out that Shu Uemura is leaving the US, and consequently Nordies - if anyone on this thread likes Shu, now is the time to get it. Apparently it is still going to be available online though, but who knows for how long._

 

Cheryl - is there any makeup that does not look gorgeous on you? you look beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was asked if I was interested in trying the Burberry line long ago and I declined -- I have enough work with some great European companies.. but, my main reason was that the price points on this product was way too high -- higher than Chanel in some cases.  A cosmetic line cannot make it on the designer's name alone -- it needs great products at good prices and this one was just not there for me. I did swatch some ES on Friday, and found them to be chalky and the colors very very blah.   

As for Shu -- yes, they will only be selling online in the US (their service is absolutely a nightmare!) and in their far east stores.  The color selection online is growing increasingly limited -- I wear the Face Architect foundation, and my color has been "out of stock" for the last two months... so, I am going to rely more on my Cle de Peau Satine (I was too cheap to wear this one on a daily basis but with life beating me up recently, I might as well have great glowing skin). As for CK -- it is gone too...


----------



## User38 (Jul 25, 2010)

and yes, I found the perfume in the lipsticks to be overpowering.. for my nostrils anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I give this line about 18 months survival time -- the economic climate is getting more difficult with joblessness, and more credit tightening.. and, like everything else, the "Lipstick Indicator" might be broken or in need of fixing.  i.e. read there may be a double dip recession


----------



## Shypo (Jul 25, 2010)

You are too kind HerGreyness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Some days are better than others when it comes to makeup for me, and I've been lucky the last few looks I've created. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with your comments about the colors being blah.  I know that's supposed to be 'the point' - the creater wanted classic colors, which they are, but nothing stands out:  color selection, texture, price, etc.  Dollar for dollar, my money's on Chanel as my high-end splurge (and as I said before, sometimes Dior if there's a quint that catches my eye).

And I have to say, for a 'higher-end' brand (though not at the price point of Chanel or Dior), Shiseido makes some wonderfully-textured shadows.  A couple of the new trios have caught my eye, but we'll see.  Rock & Republic (at 50% off) has been my latest (and last for a good while) splurge.  I'm on a no-buy until MAC FF and VV.  

Maybe I should sell some of my backups.....


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 25, 2010)

I wonder if that means Canada will loose Shu too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In terms of smell I don't find it too bad. I actually compared it to some of my others. What I decided was: if you can stand Chanel Rouge Allure Laque then you should be able to stand the Burberry. I have a love hate relationship with the scent of both of them.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 9, 2010)

I just saw Union Red on temptalia. That color is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone else tried these and liked them? Not liked them? I need something before I shell out $30 for a lipstick....


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm still thinking about this line! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've heard great things about the Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation, has anyone tried or sampled it yet?

I feel like I'm always looking for a new foundation for some reason...I guess I just haven't found "the one" yet.  Hmmph. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As much as I like some of the lipstick colors, I hate not being able to see these in person.  I love my Chanel lippies, so I think I'll just move along and forget about these...for now.


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 4, 2010)

Acutally I'm pretty attached to the whole look & feel of this cosmetic brand, but honestly: It's so expensive that I expect something overwhelming for such a price!
I'm happy that I'm going to London next week so I can see it in person. Then I will decide whether it's worth the money or not, but neutrals in general are not that rare that you have to spend so much money on it


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 15, 2010)

Argh, hubby has a business trip to Kansas next week (I'm going with), and he said we could go through Kansas City if I wanted.  I called Burberry to see if the boutique carried the line, and they said, "No".  I was looking forward to checking it out in person.  Oh well, I guess I'll have to hold out a little while longer.


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I saw the collection in person and to be honest: Yes, the shades are nice (in case you're a "neutral-addict"), the lippies are nice, too. But...you can get these colours a lot cheaper if you want to. There are no miracle-products which were worth the money


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh I just bought the purple shadow the other day. I'd say the quality was the same as MAC's. I liked it much better than Chanel's though. It had a very build-able, buttery texture. And the colour was rich but managed to go with many different colours.


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 10, 2010)

Review and swatches of Burberry Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation:

Burberry Cosmetics: Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation Swatches and Review

Sounds pretty good.  Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on a few samples to try out soon.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 14, 2010)

Very excited to have my first two Burberry eye shadows, a lipstick, and a gloss coming my way.  I will report back with my review and swatches.


----------



## switchblade (Oct 26, 2010)

I've only been tempted by Rosewood eyeshadow, is it as chalky as the rest of their e/s? I understand that it has a shimmer/satin finish so it might be different from the mattes.


----------



## fleur de lis (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread - I did a search and this seemed to be the 'main'  discussion thread.

  	Have seen a few reviews on blogs about Burberry beauty products, particularly the lipsticks and blushers. What are people's favourite products from this brand?


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 24, 2011)

I love Burberrys packaging most of all.

  	I'm anxiously waiting for their release of long handled Face brushes. I've seen Asian countries with blush brushes from Burberry, but I wonder why it's not released in the US yet.


----------



## le_sept (Aug 29, 2011)

[h=2]Bought the *Burberry Beauty Eye Shaper Brush* today and I am in love with it! The brush picks up pigments very easily and gives you an even wash across the eye. You can also use the end of the brush to define your crease. The bristles are also _very _soft but still dense enough to pick up the eyeshadow.[/h]  	 
  	Verdict: A must have!


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 1, 2011)

I caved and bought Rosewood e/s.  On my list are also Trench e/s, Gold Trench e/s, Rosewood l/s, Heather l/s.  Because of the price (especially in Canada!) I am going to slowly build up my collection on this.  I passed on buying more Chanel (although I may pick up a Rouge Coco here and there) because it seems that the e/s quality is hit-and-miss, at least from what I gather in blogger and MUA reviews.  At these prices and without an exchange/return policy other than bad reactions, I can't afford to get something that might be iffy!

  	Btw, I went to Holt's on Bloor in Toronto and while the MA was nice enough, I felt that she was humouring me rather than seeing me as a real customer.  She kept scanning the room as she was talking instead of looking at me.  Maybe it's because I stopped by MAC on the way and they were so friendly at the Bay counter (downstairs) that the contrast was more marked.  She did do a quick face on me and didn't push any products, which was nice, but she used the testers on me without wiping them down (eyeshadows and compact powders) and didn't ask me if I had anything on my face, just started to apply the foundation right on.  I recently have a small breakout of blackheads on my cheek and I think it may have been from the product testing.  =( I hope it's not from the product itself as I have a Burberry foundation on its way to me!  Can't wait to try that out.  =D  I've noticed that the Luminous Base isn't available in Canada though.  Is it still available in the States?  I reeeaaally wanted to try some of this!


----------



## katred (Sep 3, 2011)

BlahWah said:


> I caved and bought Rosewood e/s.  On my list are also Trench e/s, Gold Trench e/s, Rosewood l/s, Heather l/s.  Because of the price (especially in Canada!) I am going to slowly build up my collection on this.  I passed on buying more Chanel (although I may pick up a Rouge Coco here and there) because it seems that the e/s quality is hit-and-miss, at least from what I gather in blogger and MUA reviews.  At these prices and without an exchange/return policy other than bad reactions, I can't afford to get something that might be iffy!
> 
> Btw, I went to Holt's on Bloor in Toronto and while the MA was nice enough, I felt that she was humouring me rather than seeing me as a real customer.  She kept scanning the room as she was talking instead of looking at me.  Maybe it's because I stopped by MAC on the way and they were so friendly at the Bay counter (downstairs) that the contrast was more marked.  She did do a quick face on me and didn't push any products, which was nice, but she used the testers on me without wiping them down (eyeshadows and compact powders) and didn't ask me if I had anything on my face, just started to apply the foundation right on.  I recently have a small breakout of blackheads on my cheek and I think it may have been from the product testing.  =( I hope it's not from the product itself as I have a Burberry foundation on its way to me!  Can't wait to try that out.  =D  I've noticed that the Luminous Base isn't available in Canada though.  Is it still available in the States?  I reeeaaally wanted to try some of this!



 	Is the Burberry beauty line available at Holt's now?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 3, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread - I did a search and this seemed to be the 'main'  discussion thread.
> 
> Have seen a few reviews on blogs about Burberry beauty products, particularly the lipsticks and blushers. What are people's favourite products from this brand?


 
	I found both the lipsticks and the blushes way too heavily fragranced. The lipsticks made me nauseous for that reason and I was afraid to even try the blush on my sensitive skin. If you're not sensitive to heavy fragrances it looks like there are some pretty colors.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw Burberry for the first time today! The temporary counter is up but the perm counter is only ready at the end of the month. The brand was supposed to be launched early this year but they could only bring it in this month. I came back with a lipstick, Antique Rose. Yeah the scent is very strong, but it is a scent that I like, like the MUFE Rouge Artist scent, but even stronger. I'm not sure about the magnetic closure though, doesn't feel secure and maybe it will be knocked off in my purse. I was also tempted by Rosewood e/s and the foundation. I heard good things about the foundation. Is it really very good?


----------



## fleur de lis (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah interesting! I bought the Guerlain meteorites but had to take it back as I couldn't bear the scent, and I hate the smell of Urban Decay lipsticks so I reckon I'm probably fairly sensitive to smells. Shame, I was quite keen on trying the lipsticks. May still go and test them out and see though. Thanks for the tip!


Winthrop44 said:


> I found both the lipsticks and the blushes way too heavily fragranced. The lipsticks made me nauseous for that reason and I was afraid to even try the blush on my sensitive skin. If you're not sensitive to heavy fragrances it looks like there are some pretty colors.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 18, 2011)

katred said:


> Is the Burberry beauty line available at Holt's now?


  	It's available at Toronto Holt's on Bloor, not at Yorkdale.  The only other Canadian location is Holt's in Vancouver.  That's too bad, especially as Yorkdale also has a separate Burberry store!

  	So I've tried out the foundation in Trench #5 and I find the shade too light on me.  I'm usually NC30 in the summer, leaning towards NC25 in the winter.  MUFE HD fdn in #125 is also a bit light in the summer but Burberry #5 is quite a bit lighter.  I think I'm better off as #7.  I got a sample to try out (will do soon) but I don't think I'll be able to afford another bottle so I'll be using MUFE until winter comes.  In some ways I like Burberry better for its coverage - I use less than 1/2 a pump, maybe even less than 1/3, and it works well for summer weather with some left over to go over spots instead of concealer.  Any more than that and it looks like I put on a makeup mask!  That may be because I'm using the wrong shade tho, but at least it's workable if I use a light amount.  I then use MAC Careblend pressed powder in medium plus to set it but I could get away without it.  MUFE HD I'd say has sheerer coverage, altho I still wouldn't need a full pump of it to cover my face.  For reference, I usually use my foundation to even skin tone and don't worry too much if imperfections show, so long as they aren't red and glaring!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ I tried the foundation #5 for two days now. It is ever so slightly too dark for me, but in winter it will definitely be too dark for me. I use MUFE HD #117. I much prefer the finish and coverage of Trench. Trench is not sheer like the name suggests, and I'll be careful not to use too much. I agree MUFE HD is much sheerer, and is quite dry. Trench goes on sticky but this feeling goes away quickly. The rose scent also dissipates quickly, but I prefer the scent in their lipsticks, not in foundation. I hope to get #3 and #4 to try so that I can find the perfect shade. I read that the even numbers are pink while odd are yellow.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 19, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I tried the foundation #5 for two days now. It is ever so slightly too dark for me, but in winter it will definitely be too dark for me. I use MUFE HD #117. I much prefer the finish and coverage of Trench. Trench is not sheer like the name suggests, and I'll be careful not to use too much. I agree MUFE HD is much sheerer, and is quite dry. Trench goes on sticky but this feeling goes away quickly. The rose scent also dissipates quickly, but I prefer the scent in their lipsticks, not in foundation. I hope to get #3 and #4 to try so that I can find the perfect shade. I read that the even numbers are pink while odd are yellow.


	I also got samples of #6 which the sales lady said would match better than 7.  I've got about 3 more left - one try w/ #6 and I knew it wouldnt' work on me, especially as I have golden tones and, as mentioned, the even numbers lean pink.  I gave it a try anyway just to give the sales lady the benefit of the doubt. Anyway, I'll pm you about the #6's in case you're interested.  =)


----------



## katred (Sep 23, 2011)

BlahWah said:


> It's available at Toronto Holt's on Bloor, not at Yorkdale.  The only other Canadian location is Holt's in Vancouver.  That's too bad, especially as Yorkdale also has a separate Burberry store!
> 
> So I've tried out the foundation in Trench #5 and I find the shade too light on me.  I'm usually NC30 in the summer, leaning towards NC25 in the winter.  MUFE HD fdn in #125 is also a bit light in the summer but Burberry #5 is quite a bit lighter.  I think I'm better off as #7.  I got a sample to try out (will do soon) but I don't think I'll be able to afford another bottle so I'll be using MUFE until winter comes.  In some ways I like Burberry better for its coverage - I use less than 1/2 a pump, maybe even less than 1/3, and it works well for summer weather with some left over to go over spots instead of concealer.  Any more than that and it looks like I put on a makeup mask!  That may be because I'm using the wrong shade tho, but at least it's workable if I use a light amount.  I then use MAC Careblend pressed powder in medium plus to set it but I could get away without it.  MUFE HD I'd say has sheerer coverage, altho I still wouldn't need a full pump of it to cover my face.  For reference, I usually use my foundation to even skin tone and don't worry too much if imperfections show, so long as they aren't red and glaring!



 	Damn. I checked yesterday at the Holt's here and was disappointed. What's worse is that they have a big ad for Burberry skin care in the window of the cosmetics department as you go in the door... I saw that and figured maybe they had the cosmetics as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So no Burberry for Kate...


----------



## User38 (Sep 23, 2011)

hi Katred!  long time since I have posted anything.. re Burberry.. I like the foundations, but find the colours are a bit difficult for me to work with unless I do the same thing as the Vitalumiere.. which is buy two bottles and mix.. and that get's old on a hectic day.

  	the blushes are lovely but heavily fragranced for my taste too.. so I will wait to see what other offerings they have in the works for future.


----------



## Ikram (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmmmmm

  	I love the packaging. I might be lucky to get couple f Burberry items for my Bday next week.

  	Which eyeshadows are the best? Im thinking Rosewood and Pearl Grey or Trench as an everyday base?


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ I thought Rosewood is very pretty and I almost bought it. 

  	HG - I had a look at the foundations again and the shades don't seem to work on me too. I got a sample of #6 and #7 to try. I used #5 for a week, and it isn't yellow enough for me. If I can't find a shade that works, I will pass. I don't want to get two bottles to mix too, but if it isn't yellow enough mixing two will not yield the result I want too. The blushes smell stronger than JC? I like the JC scent. 

  	BlahWah - Hope you can find the shade that works. My chances seem to be dwindling.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 27, 2011)

Quote:


Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I thought Rosewood is very pretty and I almost bought it.
> 
> HG - I had a look at the foundations again and the shades don't seem to work on me too. I got a sample of #6 and #7 to try. I used #5 for a week, and it isn't yellow enough for me. If I can't find a shade that works, I will pass. I don't want to get two bottles to mix too, but if it isn't yellow enough mixing two will not yield the result I want too. The blushes smell stronger than JC? I like the JC scent.
> 
> BlahWah - Hope you can find the shade that works. My chances seem to be dwindling.


	Thanks  Miss QQ.  I haven't tried #7 yet but I plan to tomorrow.  I've found a great use for my #5 in the meantime: concealer.  Of course, I hope it'll work as foundation in the winter months but for now, it's working really well to cover my hormonal post-pregnancy spots.  I brush on some Careblend medium plus and I'm good to go!


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 27, 2011)

Quote:


katred said:


> Damn. I checked yesterday at the Holt's here and was disappointed. What's worse is that they have a big ad for Burberry skin care in the window of the cosmetics department as you go in the door... I saw that and figured maybe they had the cosmetics as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That sucks!  Now that you've mentioned it, I do find it strange that they wouldn't stock Montreal.  Very misleading with the ad!  Although strangely, I don't recall seeing the skin care available here.  Then again, I didn't look out for it.  I really want to try the luminizer though and that definitely isn't available t this location.  It's not even on the website.  I really hope it's not discontinued already!


----------



## Ikram (Oct 3, 2011)

Good news

  	Saks.com started to carry Burberry makeup. That should make the line a bit more accesible.
  	From what i read seems like the main store on Fift Av has also whole counter! Yay for all of us New Yorkers.
  	Anybody went there?

  	I am really dying to try the Blueberry lip mist.


----------



## Ikram (Oct 4, 2011)

I just bought the foundation. It is too early to tell, but so far I like it way better than the new Chanel Foundation which just launched.

  	I am working 14 hr day today and it is evening already and still looks very good, Vitalumiere Aqua would have benn gone at this time. Also I think that the coverage of this is very good, nicely buildable. And feels so weightless and looks just like my skin.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ I agree about how lasting it is! I wore it for 13 hours today and it still looked good as I was removing it. It still looked fresh and didn't fade or slide or oxidise. I looked fresh although I was so exhausted. I am trying the #6 now and it looks better than #5 on me. I never had a foundation look good on me after 12 hrs, usually I will look sick and tired when my foundation has faded. I'm not completely sold on this foundation though, because I feel it makes the tiny bumps on my skin more obvious


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Oct 6, 2011)

Full review, more pictures and swatches can be found on my blog

  	I find it interesting that when I swatch Burberry Blossom next to Mac Marine Life, it doesn't look as coral as when I swatch it next to Burberry Rose No.03. Marine Life and Blossom look quite similar when applied side by side on the face, except that Marine Life has a little more pink tone to it, but the difference is barely noticeable. They both look semi-matte indoors, but shimmery under direct sunlight. They may not look like dupes in the swatch pictures because I swatched Marine Life with a heavy hand, but when applied side by side on the face, I would consider them dupes


----------



## Ikram (Oct 6, 2011)

I got one eyeshadow and it is also excellent. Very nice texture, trully luxurious. They are called sheer shadows but somehow they are pigmented, again the intensity can be builded up. But the best thing is also the lasting power, way longer than Chanel, it looked pretty good when I was removing my makeup at 11pm after work and after 2 dance classes, applied at 6am with 2faced primer. I think I am sold at their shadows. I hate singles but these seem to be worth it, at least for me.

  	Will be tryin Rosewood and Trench next.


----------



## User38 (Oct 6, 2011)

^ great swatches !

  	msqq / ikram ... the Burberry will be my next foudation to try !


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Oct 6, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ great swatches !
> 
> msqq / ikram ... the Burberry will be my next foudation to try !



 	I wanted to try Burberry's foundation too, but I'm scared that the coverage won't be enough since it's marketed as sheer coverage. (I prefer medium coverage.) Burberry's Beauty line is still young, so hopefully, they will come out with more selections and different types of foundation in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I'm still waiting for their face brushes to release in the US. I've read that the Burberry blush brush is available internationally like in Asia, but I wonder why it's still not available in the US yet.


----------



## Ikram (Oct 6, 2011)

XxMoOmOoxX said:


> I wanted to try Burberry's foundation too, but I'm scared that the coverage won't be enough since it's marketed as sheer coverage. (I prefer medium coverage.) Burberry's Beauty line is still young, so hopefully, they will come out with more selections and different types of foundation in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's what i was thinking as well. I like full coverage foundation. The SA showed me how to build up the coverage, otherwise I would never go for it. I have persistent dark circles and use MUFE Full cover concealer daily. But then I dont need that much coverage on y my forehead and so, this seems to work nicely for me. I do one pump for whole face and another for problem areas=> nose, under eyes, around mounth plus some acne discolored spots I have on my cheek currently.
  	You should give it a try at the counter.

  	The primer/glow/highlighter also looked great and so did the lipglosses.


  	I was aiming to try Blush lipgloss as well as Rosewood but my counter did not have those.

  	Did anybody try the glosses? I like that they are with no sparkles, glitter etc, was looking for watery milky gloss for a while, Chanel doesnt seem to have it, with non-sticky glossimer similar formula. I am thinking to get a gloss next, either Burrbery or Le Metier lip creme.


----------



## Ikram (Oct 9, 2011)

Just heard that Burberry is comming up with a concealer very soon. It will be in a pen form with a little brush at the end. (like YSL Eclat and Dior Skinflash). Should be very buildable coverage and great texture.

  	Wondering if that will be part of Holiday release (if they have any?)

  	BTW I am very happy with the eyeshadows, they really stay put all day and last until late night, way longer than Chanel's quads.

  	Hopefully they will be bringing some in form of duos or quads. I can just imagine how beautiful those palettes would be.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 10, 2011)

Quote:


XxMoOmOoxX said:


> I wanted to try Burberry's foundation too, but I'm scared that the coverage won't be enough since it's marketed as sheer coverage. (I prefer medium coverage.) Burberry's Beauty line is still young, so hopefully, they will come out with more selections and different types of foundation in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	In comparison to MUFE HD, which I find sheer-medium, I find it medium leaning to full coverage.  I mentioned in a previous post that I'm using #5 as concealer right now and it's working better than my LORAC neutralizer!  #5 is too light for me tho (makes me look like I have a mask!) and after trying my sample of #7, I'm dying to get the full size!!  As Miss QQ and Ikram testify, it lasts quite well.  I'm loving how #7 seems to melt into my skin.  I never had a foundation do that on my face till now!  This is, of course, how it's been for me.  I've heard that some people still find the colouring a bit off but wow, if you find a match for you does it work well!  =D


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah I agree that the foundation colours are a bit off. I'm NC20-25 and the MA told me to go for #4. She ran out of samples of it so she gave me #5 and it was too pale on me. So now I tried #6 and it is a better match. I find that the problem with the foundation is that it can look white under certain lights. And the name is confusing because it is not sheer. I think it is medium coverage but natural.


----------



## Ikram (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont know what I am in MAC but in Chanel Aqua I am B20 and at Burberry was matched to Trench #4. It is a tiny bit light but will be fine for winter.

  	MissQQ, I think #5 might be lighter than 4, I think #4 and 6 are very close the difference is just that 4 pulls slightly yellow. Amy from cafemakeup wrote she is B20 also and was matched to 6.

  	I find out this works great undereyes and feels very moisturizing. Hope the concealer will be on similar base.

  	But I dont get their naming, sheer foundation, sheer eyeshadows are fine. But sheer concealer??? I think a lot of people wont even take a look at products as the who on Earth would go for sheer concealer???


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2011)

^^ lol. Is it trendy to name everything sheer. Thanks for telling me about #4! I should try it. It is very confusing too, the way Burberry numbers the foundation. We would think the higher numbers are darker. Previously I also read somewhere that the even # are pink while odd # are yellow, but it doesn't seem so.


----------



## User38 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol @ sheer concealer..everything so sheer, is it worth buying it to cover up any imperfection? I checked out the foundation.. and did not buy. I was given some samples and will test out -- no. 6 and no. 5.. will see how it goes.


----------



## Ikram (Oct 30, 2011)

The MA used the concealer at my makeover this week. She used it as concealer as well as brightener. I did not swatch it. I will go take a look at it after I run out of my current concealer but at the moment I am not in a market for a concealer and brightener.

  	I did pick up couple of lipsticks and more eyeshadows so I will be playing with those in upcomming days. I got one gloss to test out the formula as I am tired of glossimers. I want no sparkle, glitter gloss for a change and this seems to be perfect.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 30, 2011)

^^ Very exciting! Let us know what you think of the lipsticks, eyeshadows and the lip gloss. I agree on the lip gloss, sometimes I get irritated when I see random glitters that have migrated from my lips onto the skin above my upper lips and they are almost impossible to remove with my hands or tissue.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 1, 2011)

I love the lipsticks- Lip Covers. 
  	The formula is great, they feel very creamy and moisturizing.

  	I have also one Lip Mist which is similar to Rouge Coco Shine in concept, the shine is wonderful but it is more pigmented and longer lasting than RCS.

  	They gave me samples of couple of other lip mist shades and I played with some a bit and IMHO Lip Mist in Blueberry is a must fall/winter shade. Gorgeous. I placed my order for that one already.

  	See cafe makeup review. I was worried it would be too dramatic for me, but it is just right, shiny fresh berries.

http://cafemakeup.com/tag/burberry-blueberry/


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks beautiful. The lip mist isn't as moisturizing as the lip cover right? I have the sample card of the lip mist and tried on Feather Pink. Gorgeous colour, but I'm not into these balmy lipsticks now, after buying 3 RCS. I feel they aren't as moisturizing as the RC. What are the lip covers you have? I want to buy some more but there aren't a lot of colours to choose from.  Anyone has the sheer glow primer? I'm thinking of getting it.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 2, 2011)

I have only one lip mist in Stormy Pink but I read that its texture is more creamy than other lip mists. I love the texture of the one I have. Stormy Pink is a strawberry pink color, gourgeous with that shine.

  	I have lip covers in Rosewood what is great color for fall and it is my way into more darker and dramatic lips.
  	Cameo Pink, wonderfull color which looks like my lips are glowing but more spring-like

  	On my list to get:
  	Cameo is also great color, thats what I wanted Plumetis to be but sadly it is very very dry.
  	Nude Rose
  	lip gloss in Blush- so pretty


----------



## katred (Nov 3, 2011)

Ikram said:


> I love the lipsticks- Lip Covers.
> The formula is great, they feel very creamy and moisturizing.
> 
> I have also one Lip Mist which is similar to Rouge Coco Shine in concept, the shine is wonderful but it is more pigmented and longer lasting than RCS.
> ...



 	Oh wow... That is such a me kind of shade. It looks beautiful! I wish that they had brought this line out across Canada, rather than in just a couple of locations. Because I absolutely need something else to spend money on...


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow.  Just wow.  I told myself to go to bed by 10:30 pm but I just _had_ to post about Burberry Rosewood lipstick.  I am soooo happy I stumbled across this mini sized one because I wouldn't have a full size any earlier than next year (just resigned from my job to find one that allows me more time with my awesome son!).  Anyhoo, just tried it on today and I am so in love with the colour, coverage and texture.  Not so much a fan of the smell - a bit rosy with a good dose of Vaseline.  =S  But it's the colour I've been hunting down ever since I saw the Burberry Beauty ads and I'm incredibly happy I wasn't disappointed!  I have this weird darker outline to my lips and unless I'm wearing mattes or amplifieds, MAC lippies don't cover enough and I hardly remember to use a liner.  With Rosewood and with Chanel's Mademoiselle, one application has been sufficient to keep me covered (haha).  I am so pleased with it I'm thinking of ditching most of my MAC lippie collection and treating myself to 3 Burberry/Chanel lippies every year.  =D

  	I posted pictures of the mini Rosewood in the swatch thread.  It's soooo cute!  If I could, I'd purchase a full size just to keep this mini as a collector item!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 9, 2011)

^^Thanks! And thanks to mjacqueline for all the great swatches in the swatch thread. I recently tried Rosewood e/s and really love it - so elegant in both color and texture - so I'm thinking of trying some more.

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 



 	 		Anyone has the sheer glow primer? I'm thinking of getting it.


	I think it gets good reviews, but I personally did not care for it - it felt sticky on my skin. I am pretty hooked on MAC Prep + Prime Skin.


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2011)

oooo. the Blueberry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	and I add my thanks to ms.jacqueline for all the wonderful swatches... I need to add to my Burberry collex.  I did not care for the foundation.. again too much work on colouring for me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2011)

winthrop - Thanks, I won't buy the primer then. I don't like sticky. With my moisturizer it feels sticky enough already. Hopefully if I buy something I can get the primer sample to try on before deciding. Is Rosewood like Mademoiselle, or more rose or brown?

  	HG - Yeah the foundation colours are off. But I really like the finish, so I may go for #6. When I randomly mixed samples of #4 and #7 it was a match for my skin tone right now.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 10, 2011)

I recently ordered the shadows again - when I got them the first time, I was really unimpressed with the color payoff.  But I decided to give them another go.  I ordered Pale Rose and Midnight Brown, and have Rosewood and Midnight Black on my Nordies wishlist.

  	I have not tried the lipsticks (Lipcovers?) yet - I wish I could see the collection in-person before deciding, but that's a pipe dream.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 10, 2011)

Thats so funny Shypo that you have ordered again. Hope they will work for you this time. They have whole line at Saks in NYC if that is not too far for you.

  	I have 4 shadows
  	Pearl Grey- my most fave, after I saw Lisa Eldridge's video I just had to have it
  	Rosewood
  	Khaki
  	and Gold Trench

  	I love all of them. I like have they can go on sheer or be layered. I dont like like strongly pigmented shadows where I have to be extra careful with the application. These work for me great because I can layer and IMHO they apply and layer and blend better than Chanel. And last longer.

  	I absolutelly love the Pearl Grey, I can so soft smokey eye with it.

  	And Khaki is another gem, I can do greenish/greyish/browish smokey eye which is so different, several people asked me what have I done to my eyes beause they appeared beautiful and big, and said the color was amazing because it was so different, they could not describe.
  	I ove greens and have a lot but this is nothing like I own.

  	My next purchase would be Midnight Plum and Antique rose shadows unless I see something what will interests me more in person. I want to try Porcelain also.

  	But Midnight Plum, oh my,its gorgeous.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 10, 2011)

Was anybody able to find out if Burberry will be offering some GWP at Nordstrom Trend show?

  	In the past they were giving out several full sized items asone  GWP, set of full size brushes, full sized eheshadows, lipliners, lipsticks etc.

  	There is a Nordstrom show this upcoming weekend at South Coast Plaza Nordstrom and following weekend in Paramus, NJ.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 11, 2011)

Ikram - Thanks for your reviews! I saw Lisa Eldridge's video too, and the products apply so well, very buildable. What are your thoughts on the blushes? I need to swatch Earthy, I read that it is a great for contouring.

  	Cheryl - I like the lip covers but I only have Antique Rose. I wish there were more colours to choose from. I find that the colours are mostly brown, mauve roses which are neutral or peachy pinks/nudes which are warm. Let us know what you think of the eyeshadows! I'm thinking of getting Midnight Brown too.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont have any Burberry blush yet. Honestly I have to say none of the colors wowed me for some reason. The MA used Cameo blush on me but I didnt pay that much attention to it.
  	Maybe I will wait if they bring something more exciting for spring or give another look to their current colors later.

  	BTW: the holiday collection seems to be 3 lip glosees, looks like very pigmented red and plum/purple and very extremelly pale pink/beige. Those are some unusuall colors for Burberry.
  	I love the lip gloss formula, feels just like Chanel on my lips.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 11, 2011)

MissQQ, I think that's why I haven't taken the plunge on the lipcolors yet - I tend to like something with a little punch, but I have to admit that I'm leaning more toward natural colors lately, so maybe it's time to give these a whirl.


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm glad my pictures are of help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am in love with Burberry and am quite addicted to it. Their lip covers are very creamy even more so than Rouge Allures imho. I must agree that the colours aren't exciting but if you love reds you must must try Brick Red. I love it so much. If any of you ladies need any extra swatches and pictures just let me know, I'll be happy to post more. My other favourites are Midnight Plum and Midnight Brown eye shadows and the sheer foundation.


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 11, 2011)

Ikram said:


> I dont have any Burberry blush yet. Honestly I have to say none of the colors wowed me for some reason. The MA used Cameo blush on me but I didnt pay that much attention to it.
> Maybe I will wait if they bring something more exciting for spring or give another look to their current colors later.
> 
> BTW: the holiday collection seems to be 3 lip glosees, looks like very pigmented red and plum/purple and very extremelly pale pink/beige. Those are some unusuall colors for Burberry.
> I love the lip gloss formula, feels just like Chanel on my lips.



 	Hi Ikram, I am so curious to see pictures of the collection but can't seem to find any on the internet. The red and plum lip gloss sounds nice. Do you know of any new shadows that will be released?


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry to be flooding this thread but I found some information about the holiday collection.

http://www.fruitylashes.com/burberry-beauty-holiday-2011-collection-preview-7991/

  	Seems like the only new items are the lip glows.


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2011)

beautiful colours !


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought #6 foundation and Earthy Blush today. The blush was out of stock so I paid for it and will collect it in a few weeks time. Saw the new Sheer Concealer too, and it's not sheer lol. It's  Iike a thicker version of their foundation, and the rose scent is there too. I'm not comfortable with scented eye products. Strange that Burberry would make a concealer that is so heavily scent. I think they should lighten the scent in the foundations and lippies too. The concealer has 4 shades. #1 is very pale, #2 is closer to my skin tone. It comes in a clicker pen like YSL Touché Éclat.  Ikram - I swatched Midnight Plum, it is gorgeous! Can't wait for you to get it! I am passing it for the time being because it's perm and I want to watch my spending. I swatched Midnight Brown but I don't want it because I don't wear brown a lot and browns are just browns to me. Lavender Blue is pretty too!  Cheryl - I looked at the Lip Covers again. I think the brightest pink is Tea Rose. It's very pretty but it is also the most frosty, not sure why. I'm not getting any of them, shall wait for new colours from spring, hopefully they are pretty!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 17, 2011)

Midnight Brown is really a gorgeous brown though, and so blendable. I've stopped buying browns for the most part but still had to have MB, I just think it's that beautiful. I tried a few more of the e/s and Rosewood and Midnight Brown are the only ones I really fell in love with. I completely agree that they need to tone down the scent. I just can't wear the lipsticks because of it, and sadly I won't even try the blushes on my super sensitive skin for that reason.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, I'm on board the Midnight Brown express!!  I wore it yesterday with Burberry Pale Pink, which is a gorgeous glow-y color, perfect for highlight and inner corner.  I used a color similar to Haux above the MB (above the crease) and blended it out - I loved the look!!  I too am not too wowed by browns anymore, but this one is a keeper, and will be a go-to for me.

  	I haven't received my other eye colors yet - I also bought Claret, and I'm hoping the scent isn't too overwhelming.  Man, I'd love unscented products for once!  Especially lip and eye products.

  	Speaking of scent, I'm one of those people who hate it when someone who poured a pitcher of scent on themselves sits near me in a public place.  I had to endure a guy's freakishly 'green' scent all the way home on the train from NYC last week - of course he got off at my stop.  I thought I was going to hurl. I had a scarf that I kept up near my nose.  I was this close to asking him to move.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 19, 2011)

Miss QQ- want to know what do you think about Earthy? Let us know once you get it.

  	Shypo- now you are giving me ideas with Pale Pink. Glowy color? sounds like a want for me.

  	BTW: I just received mailer from Saks and they are offering $25 gift card with $100 cosmetics and fragrance purchase. This will be on Black Friday in-store as well as online.

  	I think my $100 purchase will be Midnight Plum, Gloss in Blush and either Antique Rose or Pale Pink or Porcelain.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 19, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Oh, I'm on board the Midnight Brown express!!  I wore it yesterday with Burberry Pale Pink, which is a gorgeous glow-y color, perfect for highlight and inner corner.  I used a color similar to Haux above the MB (above the crease) and blended it out - I loved the look!!  I too am not too wowed by browns anymore, but this one is a keeper, and will be a go-to for me.
> 
> I haven't received my other eye colors yet - I also bought Claret, and I'm hoping the scent isn't too overwhelming.  Man, I'd love unscented products for once!  Especially lip and eye products.
> 
> Speaking of scent, I'm one of those people who hate it when someone who poured a pitcher of scent on themselves sits near me in a public place.  I had to endure a guy's freakishly 'green' scent all the way home on the train from NYC last week - of course he got off at my stop.  I thought I was going to hurl. I had a scarf that I kept up near my nose.  I was this close to asking him to move.


	So did you get to go to Saks Burberry counter?
  	I know what you mean about the train, I think you are talking about Metro North train, I take those daily and it is not only people but also the train itself, I get in on the first stop in CT so the train is emty and goooosh the bathroom scen all over. Especially in the summer.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 19, 2011)

Winthrop - thanks. Good to know you love MB. I have to look at it again then lol, I always swatch it at the counter. I think the MA knows. What do you pair it with?  Cheryl - I will look at Pale Pink next time. Boo on the guy who showered himself with perfume! I do not like it too, especially in an enclosed small area.  Ikram - I will! It will only be here in about 3 weeks time. Look forward to hearing about your new purchases!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't used it for real yet as I just got it & tried it on, but I plan to wear something simple like Porcelain with it.

  	But I think it would be a great substitute for Mystery to use along with Intimate & Dusk in this smokey eye look by Edward Bess:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD4Pk5AiW4g


----------



## Ikram (Nov 21, 2011)

I found some sneak-peak of Burberry Spring.

  	Looks like so far one eyeshadow Pale Barley- described and gold-gray

  	a lippie Tulip, from pics looks like a satiny not shiny lipstick (hopefully Burberry will bring their version of Velvets).

  	I am totaly hooked. Pale Barley and Tulip? yeah those names sound like lemmings to me.


http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/20/backstage-beauty-report-burberry/

http://www.vogue.com/collections/spring-2012-rtw/burberry-prorsum/beauty/


  	The new Holiday glosses are on pre-orded on Saks web site. I will try to swing by the store to see if they have testers. If anyone is interested to order on Black Friday I can poste code for free gift card (if that is allowed here).


----------



## User38 (Nov 21, 2011)

oh pfft.. here I go again... another addiction.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Ikram!  I misspoke - it's Pale Rose - and it is a great everyday base/highlight color for me!  I love it!  Glory is the only way I know how to describe it.......

  	I haven't been to the counter yet - have to plan that trip.  But I'll make sure it's a mall with both Nordies for Burberry, and NM for Tom Ford!!


----------



## Ikram (Nov 22, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi Ikram!  I misspoke - it's Pale Rose - and it is a great everyday base/highlight color for me!  I love it!  Glory is the only way I know how to describe it.......
> 
> I haven't been to the counter yet - have to plan that trip.  But I'll make sure it's a mall with both Nordies for Burberry, and NM for Tom Ford!!



 	 They have both at Saks, I was surprised to see TF counter there.

  	I swatched the Pale Rose. Your description was spot on, it is glowy but not frosty (like many pale pink Diors). Love.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, Ikram! I'm excited to see Tulip lipstick. The holiday collection is not out yet here, probably I can see it in two weeks time when I pick up my Earthy Blush. It doesn't too terribly exciting though, the only new colours are the lip glows and I'm not looking for these colours. But we'll see when I'm at the counter. Now I have to check out Pale Rose too! I got a sample of the primer, so I should try it soon.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 23, 2011)

I swatched the holiday glosses and they are incredibly pigmented, definitelly on the opaque side. Pretty colors but not for me.
  	The light gloss is very pale pinkish beige and has sparkle, reminded me of glossimers, but the sparkle is not so intense. It would be pretty layering color. I dont think they are must-haves.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ Thanks. I was looking out for the pale pinkish gold gloss too, but I would rather save my money for more exciting things next year. I hope there will be some cool toned lippies. Most of them seem too be warm or neutral at the moment.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw the holiday lip glosses. They are pigmented and similar to chanel's extract de gloss. The plum reminds me of MAC Jampacked. I also got my Earthy Blush. The packaging is gorgeous, and I'm not a big Burberry fan in terms of it's fashion. The compact is sleek and thinner than Chanel, and the magnetic closure feels very secure and modern. The brush feels soft and useable too.  I love to have it in my makeup bag for touch ups. But the scent is really strong. Haven't try it only face yet.


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey MissQQ, I have to agree that the scent is strong but it goes away quite quickly. Earthy is a beautiful colour.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ Do you have Earthy? Do you use it for contour? What other cheek colours do you use it with? I wonder if it's too much to wear it with a pinky blush.


----------



## Ikram (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the scent in the blushes. And I think Chanel's blushes are more strongly scented than Burberry.

  	I have Peony blush, ti is a bit pale and too cool for me, so I am still looking how to make it work. The quality is excellent.


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey MissQQ I don't have Earthy but it is on my wishlist. Let me know if you like it I'm also hoping to make it work as a contour blush.

  	Ikram may I know your colouring? I am crazy about blush and I have been spying Peony too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ I wore Earthy Blush today and it is perfect for contour! I haven't done a lot of contouring because whatever I have seem to be too brown or orange. Earthy Blush is soft, pigmented but blendable. Now I'm going to learn how to contour properly since I have found the shade. I need a contour brush, is the 109 good? I just had a peek at your blog and I'm in love with your Armani Eyes to Kill and Suqqu goodies!


----------



## Shypo (Dec 6, 2011)

MissQQ, that is GREAT to hear!!  HG is also going to use Earthy as a contour - I have the same issues with other products I've tried for that purpose......

  	**Puts Earthy on list......**


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 6, 2011)

Miss QQ glad you like Earthy, what is your colouring by the way, I'm between a NC30 to 35 and I wonder will it be suitable for me. Thanks for popping my blog! I love GA. I've been using my Sigma Large Angled Contour brush in F40, does a decent job. I'm not good at contouring too. If I have it my way, I would own every single BB blush, I love their quality.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm NC20-25. I think it will show up on you because the colour is pigmented and buildable. I have to use a light hand. Do you mean you want all Burberry blushes or Bobbi Brown? I find Earthy Blush incredibly soft and I love the packaging more than Chanel's blushes. I wish Burberry would do eyeshadow palettes soon.


----------



## Ikram (Dec 7, 2011)

mjacqueline said:


> Hey MissQQ I don't have Earthy but it is on my wishlist. Let me know if you like it I'm also hoping to make it work as a contour blush.
> 
> Ikram may I know your colouring? I am crazy about blush and I have been spying Peony too.



 	 Hi

  	I dont know what I am in MAC numbering, i have never used MAC, but I am quilte light, not ghost but pale. Im Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua I think I am beige B20.My hair is darker blond at the moment. My eyes is hard to tell=>blue,green, gray.
  	I was told I am neutral undertones or beige undertones.
  	I find Peony blush a bit to cool, I can still wear it and it is nice but doesnt look as good on my as Chanel Rose Ecrin which is my top fave blush.
  	When I had Burberry makeover the artist used Cameo blush on me, and one other time different artist also choosed Cameo for me.
  	So I think Cameo should be my blush of choice from this line.I bough Peony anyway because it was different than what I have at home.
  	I am still happy with it. I just usually need some time to figure out every new makeup product, what is the best way to wear it.
  	I will take a look at Earthy once I do all my spring purchases (Chanel, Guerlain). The texture of the blushes is exquisite, the powder feels almost fluffy.


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be getting Earthly (thanks to C!).. to use as a countour.. I would be an NC15..Chanel Faience.. B10 vital.. if that helps anyone.

  	I will report back as I too plan to use this as a countour product.. still searching for that one product that won't make me look warm or yellow or like I got punched in the sides of the face.. lol.

  	fingers crossed!


----------



## Shypo (Dec 7, 2011)

I decided to buy (order) Earthy and Misty blushes....I really hope I like them.  I love all of the reviews about their texture!


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2011)

YAY C!.. good going.  Misty looks lovely.. and you know how I feel about Earthy!


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2011)

oh today I bought a Rose Carnation YSL RPC.. it is not bright, but it will be great for the beach
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with some bronzer!


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2011)

oh, and I was thinking of Misty.. lmao.

  	wrong thread.. too much wine.. lol


----------



## Shypo (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, we'll be 'earthy' together!


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 7, 2011)

The way you ladies are talking about Earthy, I seriously want to get it like right now! 

  	Miss QQ, I want all the Burberry blushes! I'm totally addicted and illogical when it comes to make up.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 7, 2011)

HG - Hope Earthly works for you! I tried contouring long ago and had orange and brown strips on my face so I gave up on contouring. Earthly is just right for me.

  	mjacqueline - We are all addicts here, aren't we?  I will definitely look out for more Burberry blushes that I want, especially the colours that I don't have from Chanel. Maybe you can try Earthly at the counter. I think the MAs are very patient and knows the products well, don't you think so? I like them.


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 8, 2011)

Miss QQ, yes! I totally agree! The MAs there are all sweet and helpful especially Mindy.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 9, 2011)

I realise there are only 8 blushes in all. So it's possible to collect them all if you want. 

  	I wore Earthly all week and I really like it. At first I wore it with highlight and skipped any pinky blush but later on I tried it with coral, peachy and pink blushes and they all worked. The MA told me not to use any blushes as it may be too garish with the contour going on, but my cheeks are pale and I use Earthly lightly so it works. I swatched Pale Rose and it is like Radial Pink in the mac colour form cool palette, but much more finely milled.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 9, 2011)

Yay for Earthy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Pale Rose - it has become a go-to for me for my inner lid, highlight, and blending.  I just love it!  My Burberry shadows are coming with me over the holidays - actually, I have to decide what I'm bringing, but they're first on the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 21, 2011)

Some info on Spring collection!

  	http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/12/burberry-spring-2012.html

  	Yay for new lip covers! I want Devon Sunset! And Pale Barley looks amazing, I can't wait to see everything in person!


----------



## Ikram (Dec 21, 2011)

oooh, thank you for this info!

  	I want the lip covers- Devon Sunset and possibly Tulip Pink and the Golden Peach

  	Also the Nude Rose lips gloss as well as Pale Barley.


  	Wonder which blush is pictured at the promotion pic? Is that earthy?


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think that is Earthy. It looks coral, like Russet maybe? Don't all the lip covers look pretty? Primrose Hill Pink looks like a wearable bright pink. Maybe Nude Rose will be my first burberry gloss.


----------



## katred (Dec 22, 2011)

After a few months of googling reviews and thinking of what I might pick up when I got around to doing an order from Nordstrom's, I found out something very interesting last night, while trying to cope with my insomnia: Burberry will ship anywhere in Canada from their web site. Not sure how I managed to avoid knowing that and their shipping costs seem wacky enough that it might still be easier to order from Nordstrom's, but I thought it was funny that I hadn't found that out until now.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ So are you ordering from Nordstrom? What do you have your eyes on? I only have 3 things but I love them all.


----------



## katred (Dec 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ So are you ordering from Nordstrom? What do you have your eyes on? I only have 3 things but I love them all.



 	I'm trying to decide, because I want to order some stuff from Le Metier de Beaute as well, but I'm trying to choose between:

  	Antique Rose e/s
  	Tea Rose e/s
  	Rosewood e/s
  	Prune l/s
  	Claret l/s
  	Blueberry lip mist
  	Cameo blush

  	One thing I did notice is that, if the shipping costs weren't so high, the Canadian prices on the lipsticks and eyeshadows aren't too bad compared to the American ones. On the other hand, the increase in the blush price is insane and the lip mists aren't available in Canada. So I'm kind of leaning towards those products at the moment. Nice thing about Nordstrom is that they have a full Canadian system- you can see the prices in Canadian dollars and check Canadian duty/ taxes when you place your order.


----------



## Ikram (Dec 27, 2011)

katred said:


> I'm trying to decide, because I want to order some stuff from Le Metier de Beaute as well, but I'm trying to choose between:
> 
> Antique Rose e/s
> Tea Rose e/s
> ...


 
	In case you are still deciding to reduce the list, Rosewood definitelly is the best shadow from those listed.
  	And definitelly keep Blueberry as well.

  	I must warn you, once you go Burberry, all other brand's packaging will start to seem cheap and flimsy to you. I just got the new Meteorites and first tought popping in head was, what is this light cheap plastic?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2011)

It really depends on what you like though. Flimsy plastic is not good, but I don't care for heavy, bulky packaging either -- it takes up too much storage room and it's not convenient to carry.


----------



## Ikram (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats also true.

  	Burberry lipsticks are much harder to stick in your pocket as compared to RCS. But RCS are so tiny, sometimes I worry I will loose them.

  	I am thinking about getting burberry pressed foundation to carry and use for touch ups because I feel the compact is sturdy and will sustain 1+ years of daily carrying in a purse in great shape, I hate when packaging starts to look old or dirty, that's why i stopped buying Nars. On the other side it is also bit heavier. Maybe I should stop carrying 10+ lipstickes daily with me and just bring 1 burberry powder.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 28, 2011)

katred - Great list! Their eyeshadows are so finely milled, and not frosty or flat matte. I want to get one soon but can't decide on which!

  	ikram - I love the packaging of the blush, so I think the powder compact is the same too. lol you should cut down on the number of lipsticks! I carry 4 or 5 lipsticks and lipglosses daily and I think I'm insane lol. I agree on how sturdy the compacts are, since it is magnetic, the catch will not break off like Diorskin Nude compact (cheap transparent plastic!), and the blush compact is less thick than Chanel's compact.

  	The packaging of the lipsticks and lipglosses, and mascara didn't win me over though. They are very bulky and I carry my lippies everywhere so I appreciate sleek ones like Chanel's. I think the packaging is stopping me from buying more lip covers though I love the formula. I'm indifferent to the foundation packaging. It does look bulky but when I put MUFE HD foundation next to it, they are almost the same size. This reminds me that my Diorskin Nude compact is not the first faulty Dior product I got. I had a Diorskin ExtremeFit foundation which pump couldn't work after only a few weeks. When I brought my faultly compact to Dior recently, the SA actually said that they always get customers returning foundations with pumps that wouldn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but not a broken compact like mine. Lol. I hope Burberry foundation pump would work till my last drop.


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 28, 2011)

Katred I have all 3 eye shadows I agree with Ikram Rosewood the nicest among all three. Cameo blush is also one of my favorite, it is a lady like colour. One thing with lip mists though they are slightly softer than most lipsticks so don't put them anywhere to hot. Great choices, you will love them.


----------



## katred (Dec 29, 2011)

Found out that Nordstrom's won't ship Lip Mists to Canada. Growl. I'll just end up placing an order with them directly, I guess, but it's currently in a line behind a few others. Just placed my very first order for products from Rouge Bunny Rouge, a brand I've been curious about for a while now.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 30, 2011)

I just started getting into this line - and I'm really liking it.  I'm into more natural/classic looks lately, so this line is perfect for that.

  	So far I have:

  	Lip Cover in Red Brick and Nude Rose
  	Blushes in Earthy and Cameo
  	Eyeshadows in Trench, Rosewood and Midnight Brown

  	I've got more on the way, including a couple more shadows and the liquid foundation and a couple of glosses.

  	Even though the eyeshadows are called Sheer, I find them to be very nicely pigmented and blendable.  Between this line, Edward Bess, and Tom Ford my beauty addiction is spendy lately!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Rachel! Hope you like the foundation, I like it a lot. Let us know what you think of the glosses. I wish I can try EB and TF too, thought my wallet is probably relieved that I can't get them here.


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 31, 2011)

MzzRach, your choices are great, I love Brick Red the most, such a creamy and universally flattering red. I'm waiting to swatch Earthy to see if it will be a good contour color for me.

  	MissQQ, the glosses feel a lot like Chanel's ETDG to me with Chanel being a notch better.


----------



## Ikram (Jan 3, 2012)

Swatches of Spring

  	look like Spring collection is either already available or will be very soon.

  	On my list for now Golden Peach and Devon Sunset.
  	I will wait for comparisons of Pale Barley to other shadows but from this swatch it reminded me of Chanel Rose Platinum pencil.
  	Glosses are skip for me, one is too sheer and will be probably looking similar to Nude Beige I already have and the other seems too bright and way our of my comfort zone.
  	My Spring pick for gloss is Blush.

http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2012/01/burberry-spring-2012-collection.html#more


----------



## Ikram (Jan 3, 2012)

Devon Sunset pics

  	here is look much more orange than in previous swatch.

  	I guess I will have to go check them out in person before deciding.

http://prettyaddictedblog.blogspot.com/2011/12/burberry-beauty-lip-cover-soft-satin.html#more


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ikram said:


> I will wait for comparisons of Pale Barley to other shadows but from this swatch it reminded me of Chanel Rose Platinum pencil.


  	Hmmm...that is disappointing as Chanel RP did not work on me at all. I bet alot of people will like it if they're similar tho.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw the Pale Barley shadow this past weekend - agree that is does look similar to the Chanel Rose P liner - very soft metallic.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 3, 2012)

katred said:


> Found out that Nordstrom's won't ship Lip Mists to Canada. Growl. I'll just end up placing an order with them directly, I guess, but it's currently in a line behind a few others. Just placed my very first order for products from Rouge Bunny Rouge, a brand I've been curious about for a while now.


  	Katred! I placed an RBR order today!  I was bummed at they're out of a few of the eyeshadows I want, but I'll keep checking......I have been so wanting to try the line - I just wish it was available online in this continent - 

  	What did you order?

  	I love Rosewood e/s, and just ordered Barley, Tulip Pink, Primrose Hill Pink, and Devon Sunset.  I love Cameo and Earthy blushes, and have Rose blush on order.  Midnight Brown is one of my favorite e/s!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 3, 2012)

Ikram - Thanks for the links!

  	Cheryl - I look forward to hearing your thoughts about your new makeup!

  	Everything look beautiful! My money will be going to burberry this spring. All the lipsticks look lovely and I love the formula, so I could get all 4. I don't have Ever Hip and it is good to know Devon Sunset is a dupe in a better formula! I love Rose Platine (my first ever makeup backup) so Pale Barley will be mine!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 4, 2012)

Pale Barley looks very pretty in Sabrina's review:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2012/01/burberry-pale-barley-no-22-sheer-eye.html

  	I agree that it looks very similar to RP. Maybe the shade would look better on me as a shadow rather than as a liner?  RP did not show up on me at all.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh' it is so pretty in those swatches!  I love her comparisons too!  Thanks for the link!  I had ordered this pretty much sight unseen, but based on a couple of descriptions on various blogs.  Now I'm glad I did.

  	Winthrop, it might show up on you vs RP.....it's so frustrating to not be near a counter, or a trusty Specktra-ite, to try before you buy.....


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 4, 2012)

The spring swatches are beautiful. I have my eye on Golden Peach and Pale Barley. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw Sabrina's review on Pale Barley. I'm so excited to see it in person! mjacqueline, let me know when this collection hits the counter! Do you know the number of the counter? I wanted to call to check but I don't have their number.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 5, 2012)

MissQQ look for Mindy or Jennifer at 68365516. I've been do busy i have not called to ask, let me know too please, I'll fly down to swatch them and get my Earthy too.


----------



## katred (Jan 5, 2012)

Pale Barley looks like one of the most perfect neutrals I've ever seen. I think I need it!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 5, 2012)

Mine is supposed to arrive today - I can't wait!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ Can't wait for you to get it! It seems to be leaning warm to me, but it could be my screen.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 6, 2012)

I got Barley today - I love it!  The color is hard to describe.  In the pan it sorta looks like a cross between Satin Taupe and something like Sumptuous Olive.  On my skin, it's a gorgeous fleshy nude color, with an awesome gleam.  On my skin it looks almost like Chanel Beige Lame looks in the pan, minus the multi color sparkles.  I wish I could describe it better, but it is truly unique among my neutral shadows.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine now!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, Cheryl! I can't wait to see Pale Barley in person. I didn't get Beige Lame, so I'm happy to hear Barley looks close to it.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it perm or LE?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 8, 2012)

My guess is it is perm but I don't know. My Antigue Rose lip cover bullet broke, but it can still stand in the tube. The inner sides of the bullet case is dirty though, with the bullet rubbing against it since it is slanted. Not sure if I pressed too hard during application and caused it to break, or the lipstick is too creamy and soft.


----------



## Ikram (Jan 9, 2012)

I believe everything from Burberry is always perm.

  	That's why they dont release ton of product and what they do release is always good edited.

  	After seeing swatches on Sabrina's blog I am changing my mind about Hibiscus gloss. Looks so lovely, watery sheer and not thick and goopy. I will go try it, hopefully will give me, just eaten Strawberries look.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 9, 2012)

MissQQ lip covers are softer than regular lipsticks, IMO my Blush lip cover is leaning on one side after I was too rough with it during swatching. Make sure you keep them away from the sun.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ Ooo, I hope your Blush doesn't break too. Thanks. I don't put it in the sun. I guess I have to be more gentle with them.  I called the counter and the SA wasn't sure when the spring collection is coming, said it could be end of the month.

  	Ikram - Hope Hibiscus works for you! That's what I think too, that everything Burberry releases is perm. But that is because it is new, I wonder when it will start discontinuing older or less popular items.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 10, 2012)

Got my Pale Barley today. LOVE it on!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ Enjoy! What do you pair it with?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've just used it as a wash, but it would look great with Midnight Brown and many other darker shades.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 15, 2012)

I saw the collection. I wasn't moved by Pale Barley when I swatched it but when I got home, I want it very much. lol. I'll pick it up soon! I swatched the lip covers and Primrose Hill Pink was the one that called to me. I think Tulip Pink is a pretty nude pink lipstick but I'm not sure. Devon Sunset looks close to Flirt in Sabrina's swatches, with Flirt being more glossy. Since I just bought Flirt, I'm not sure if I need Devon Sunset.

  	Cheryl - I'd love to know what you think of the three lip covers that you bought. I'm really undecided but they are so pretty.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 15, 2012)

MissQQ, is the collection out already?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ Yes! Go check it out! I'd love to know what you get and what you think of the collection.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 18, 2012)

I got the Hibiscus lipgloss and it is gorgeous!  Glossy red berry sexiness, love it.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 21, 2012)

I finally got to check out the spring collection in person, I'm more excited about the pretty lip covers. I bought Golden Peach and Primrose Hill Pink. I got Pale Barley too, it isn't an exciting colour per se but I can foresee that I will use it often. It looks quite close to Rosewood IMHO but more golden whereas Rosewood has a tinge of rose. I can wait to use my new make up.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ Enjoy! Let us know what you think of them. I feel like I need Primrose Hill Pink.

  	Now I keep thinking of Hibiscus gloss.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought Pale Barley and wore it today. It disappeared on my lids! Guess I have to find a base to go with it..


----------



## Shypo (Feb 4, 2012)

^^  Oh no!!!  That's what happened with me and Chanel's Beige Lame!!  There must be some color element that your skin color totally neutralizes....that's too bad!  But I hope you can find a good complementary color to go with it - have you tried Midnight Brown?  I posted in the Guerlain thread (go figure) that I love the Burberry Lip Covers - I'm not as happy with Devon Sunset, as it is a bit too yellow for my liking, but I can pull it off.  The others are fab, though!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ I don't have midnight brown but I'll try it with other browns. Yeah, I think Beige Lame may actually show up more on me, but I passed. Sorry about Devon Sunset. Is Tulip Pink a nude pink and Primrose Hill Pink a hot pink?


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 26, 2012)

Any chance one of the ladies who has Pale Barley also has the Inventive quad from Naturally Eccentric (2005)?  The more I stare at the swatches, lovely as they are, the more they remind me of Twillery from that quad.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen the summer collection? I want the powder and maybe I'll pick up Tulip Pink lipstick from spring.

  	http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/04/burberry-summer-2012-iconic-nude_20.html


----------



## mjacqueline (May 3, 2012)

I love the look of the bronzer too, I would love to see swatches of it.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 4, 2012)

I wonder if it will come to our counter and when will it too. Review of the bronzer. It looks so pretty.   http://cafemakeup.com/2012/05/04/burberry-sheer-summer-glow-review/


----------



## mjacqueline (May 5, 2012)

Miss QQ thanks for posting the link, oh I want.  we have been bombarded with very pretty bronzers these season, can't decide between the Guerlain, Dior, Chanel or Burberry. Perhaps I close my eyes and collect them all.:eyelove:


----------



## Ikram (May 7, 2012)

mjacqueline said:


> Miss QQ thanks for posting the link, oh I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Same here.

  	I am leaning towards Guerlain. I like the Burberry but think it is too light for the summer.


----------



## Ikram (May 7, 2012)

Did anyone see or heard something about the new lip mists which are coming out with summer collex?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 7, 2012)

^^ Not sure but there is this nude collection lip mists.

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/05/burberry-nude-lip-mist-collection-at.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 8, 2012)

Ikram said:


> Did anyone see or heard something about the new lip mists which are coming out with summer collex?


  	Sabrina just reviewed them:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2012/05/burberry-iconic-nudes-summer-2012-sheer.html


----------



## Miss QQ (May 8, 2012)

^^ Are you getting the powder?

  	I just saw her review. I think the powder is more like a highlighter if we use the colours all mixed together, but if we use the left side it can be quite dark and used as a bronzer. I think I'll cave for it. The lip mists though, haven't won me over. I have a test card of the lip mists of the old colours that I haven't try, it's time to try them. I like the lip covers, except that my Antique Rose bullet broke because it is so soft. I want Tulip Pink from Spring.


----------



## Ikram (May 9, 2012)

Love the lip mists.

  	I own 2 lip mists, Blueberry and Stormy Pink and it is great formula.

  	I am looking now for a nude pink. I have Cameo Pink lip cover but would like something even more nudish. And like the nude peach too. I might stop by the counter to try them.

  	I will probably pass on the powder just because I dont need it, I have quad from Edward Bess in South of France what I think is same idea of the highlight side of the quad. I am starting to be very picky with my purchases just because I dont want to overclutter my makeup corner.

  	I didnt pick up anything from Spring either. I still want lipgloss in Blush and the countouring powder in Earthy.

  	And I am on my second bottle of the foundation. None of the other foundations I tried felt so light, moisturizing  and creamy.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 9, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Are you getting the powder?
> 
> I just saw her review. I think the powder is more like a highlighter if we use the colours all mixed together, but if we use the left side it can be quite dark and used as a bronzer. I think I'll cave for it. The lip mists though, haven't won me over. I have a test card of the lip mists of the old colours that I haven't try, it's time to try them. I like the lip covers, except that my Antique Rose bullet broke because it is so soft. I want Tulip Pink from Spring.


 
  	I may give the powder a try too. I think it's really pretty. Let us know if you get it. I'd like to try Pink Heather lip mist too but I don't care for the scent of their lipsticks.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 10, 2012)

Another review of the bronzer. There is a strong scent and she says it is even stronger than the usual blush scent.

  	http://messywands.blogspot.com/2012/05/burberry-sheer-summer-glow-natural.html

  	Ikram - I like the foundation too. It lasts all day on top of all the positive points you mentioned. Do you use the primer?


----------



## Ikram (May 10, 2012)

I love the Burberry scent in lipsticks and blush. I do not find it much different from Chanel JC smell. I saw lots of people to complain about Burberry scent but no one about JC.
  	But I am a person who is not sensitive to scents nor I have sensitive skin. I will have to go to sniff this powder.
  	I love scented makeup, it is such a luxury, in contrary to it being worse for the skin and more irritating but I am picky with how much scented stuff I put on my face.


----------



## mjacqueline (May 10, 2012)

I will probably too, I am easily swayed. With the good experiences I have with Burberry products, I bet this will be a great one too. I don't mind the scent too.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 11, 2012)

I got the new lip mists in nude peach, field rose, pink heather and the nude honey is on its way. My favorites are the nude peach and field rose. They have a beautiful sheerness that seem to glow when you put them on. And they're very moisturizing, and not as sticky as gloss. These have got to be my favorites that have come out by far. I also have brown sugar and copper. I tried feather pink, but it was too cool for me, field rose is everything I wanted feather pink to be. I bought these sight unseen and don't regret it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 21, 2012)

I bought Pink Heather lip mist and really love it. I don't find the scent to be as strong as it is with the regular lipsticks. Either that or I just got a weakly scented one.  I love the creaminess of it. Will probably order Field Rose now.  I also got the Sheer Summer Glow powder. I am pleasantly surprised that the heavy fragrance is not bothering my rosacea. I like the color swirled all together but I'm also going to give it a try the way Amy at Cafemakeup described.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 21, 2012)

^^ Is the lip mist sticky and is it as creamy as the lip cover? How do you wear the powder? Do you dust it on like writing a 3 and E? I was thinking I could skip the powder because I like the Dior bronzer I just bought, but now you are making it hard for me to pass. Pleased to know you enjoy your two new purchases!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, I applied it like a bronzer. The lip mist is not sticky at all. As far as comparing the creaminess vs their regular lipsticks  I really can't since I only tried one regular one a long time ago, but it definitely feels creamier and more moisturizing than for example a Rouge coco, even a good one. lol  I wish we could see swatches of Dior 001 vs the Burberry because I am tempted by the Dior as well but I sort of suspect no one needs both?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2012)

I want to see swatches of Dior 001 and this Burberry side by side too. I agree, don't need both but I suspect Burberry can be darker because the darker shade is darker than Dior's. The lip mist sounds very nice. Does it last as long as a good rouge coco?


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 22, 2012)

Yes, the lasting power is good. I tried it again today though with your specific question about stickiness in mind and I am going to say it does initially feel a little sticky. I guess it's not that much since I'm a big complainer and didn't notice on my own .... only after you specifically asked (thanks for that, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  The Lip Mists are more moisturizing but the advantage of the Rouge Cocos and Rouge Coco Shines for me is that they don't contain parabens. How much that *really* matters I don't know, but so many companies are removing them these days that it's easy to find lipsticks without them, so why not do so? That's how I think of it anyway.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2012)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks very much too! I will try them at the counter and see how much I like the colours. I'm on a no-buy for chanel lipsticks for now, not because I dislike them but I have too many and want to use up a few of them first. I also want to use the money to try other lipsticks. I usually don't pay attention to the ingredients in makeup but now that you mention parabens are present in burberry lipsticks, that may curb me from buying too many of them.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 23, 2012)

They are also in Chanel Rouge Allures. I'll be interested to see whether or not they include them in the fall reformulation.


----------



## Ikram (May 23, 2012)

Lip mists are much more pigmented and long laating than Rouge Coco shines. RCS are more like balms compared to Lip Mists. But I prefer the texture of Lip Mists by far.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 24, 2012)

I found my lip mists test card and tried Feather Pink. It felt much more moisturising and long lasting than the RCS. The scent is littler than the lip covers too.

  	Messywands shows how she uses sheer summer glow palette to contour the face.

  	http://messywands.blogspot.com/2012/05/full-contouring-tutorial.html

  	I think the palette will be great for me as a contour palette too, but not so much as a bronzer since I already have a few bronzers and I don't wear them all the time. And if I wear bronzers like blushes, they can be too dark or brown. My go-to contour shade is Earthy Blush but it doesn't come with a highlight shade like this summer glow palette.


----------



## mjacqueline (May 24, 2012)

The price for the bronzer is crazy in Singapore, it is selling for SGD$90 as compared to USD $50. I have decided to order from Nordstrom instead.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 24, 2012)

Good idea. That price is crazy!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 24, 2012)

mjacqueline said:


> The price for the bronzer is crazy in Singapore, it is selling for SGD$90 as compared to USD $50. I have decided to order from Nordstrom instead.


  	You saw the bronzer? I hope I can look at it this weekend. I suppose you are buying it then, so what do you like about it and how different is it from Dior 003?


----------



## mjacqueline (May 26, 2012)

Het Miss QQ, I managed to pop by the Burberry counter for a look and swatch.the bronzer is slightly more shimmery than the Dior bronzer.  I feel that it is different enough to justify getting both. The colours are more beige brown, depending on which part of the palette you use you can highlight and contour. I came home with Heather Pink lip mist.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 26, 2012)

^^ Thanks! Enjoy your new goodies! I saw the collection today and I like Heather Pink too. I swatched the bronzer and it blended right into my skin at the back of my hand. I think it will show up on my ace, but I wasn't feeling it. It is very soft and finely milled. I may change my mind but it is very expensive. It is different enough from my Dior 001.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 26, 2012)

How would you say it's different from Dior 001 Miss QQ?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 27, 2012)

Dior is more pink than Burberry. Although Dior has four quadrants with 2 different colours, I use the colours mixed together because there isn't much difference when I use them on their own. I think it will be nice to use the burberry colours on their own. I swatched the white and feel it can be a good soft highlighter. Have you tried the powder like Cafemakeup's way?On my hand, the powder is less shimmery than Dior's.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 27, 2012)

No, I've been too lazy to play with it that much and I need to wash my brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did use it again but just all mixed together.


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 20, 2012)

mjacqueline said:


> The price for the bronzer is crazy in Singapore, it is selling for SGD$90 as compared to USD $50. I have decided to order from Nordstrom instead.


  Wow.  That is crazy!


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 20, 2012)

mjacqueline said:


> The price for the bronzer is crazy in Singapore, it is selling for SGD$90 as compared to USD $50. I have decided to order from Nordstrom instead.


  Wow.  That is crazy!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 23, 2012)

I bought the summer powder, nude beige lip gloss and midnight plum eyeshadow, and got a full sized feather pink lip mist as gift with purchase. I wanted tulip pink lip cover and pink heather lip mist, but couldn't decide as they look quite close but with different finishes. I'll try feather pink for a while before deciding which formula I prefer.   Winthrop - The SA taught me another way to use the summer powder, the top two shades and the bottom two shades. The top two gives a more pinky colour and can be a blush. I'm going to try it in all possible ways but I'll take my time.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi girls!!  I'm glad you are loving the powder - I got it as soon as I saw it, and I really like it.  But now you have me wondering some more about the Dior 001......someone offered to CP it for me, but I hate to spend almost $70 for it....I like the idea that it's a bit pinker and is different enough from the Burberry one.....gah!!!  What to do!!!

  	I love the lip mist formula - I have to say though that with the heat lately, I do not carry these with me - melt city - worse than 'regular' lipsticks.

  	Winthrop - I'm so glad the scent doesn't bother you!!  Yay!!!


----------



## Ikram (Jul 4, 2012)

Do we have news about fall?  I havent purchased anything from Spring nor Summer. I went the counter last week but they were sold out of almost all sumner Lip Mists.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 5, 2012)

Here we have some info on the fall collection. Looks like there will be 4 quads! I can't wait!  http://prettyaddictedblog.blogspot.sg/2012/06/burberry-beauty-fall-2012-collection.html  Here's another pic of the fall collection. There is a bright pink blush!  http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.sg/2012/07/burberry-and-ren-events.html  I wore nude beige gloss a few times and I like the colour on me. It's my first Burberry gloss. It doesn't last as long as the Chanel rouge allure extrait de gloss but the effect is similar. The Burberry gloss is slightly cheaper.


----------



## Ikram (Jul 6, 2012)

OMG eye quads?

  	dream comes true!!!

  	that was one product I was been wanting Burberry to do.

  	Matte foundation also sounds great, I do not wear foundation at this time as my skin improved a lot so I might not need it. Love that plum lippie in the promo pic.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 6, 2012)

Me too! I have been hoping for quads! That plum lippie


----------



## katred (Jul 6, 2012)

I love the look of the products and the makeup on the models. It still has that natural Burberry-ish-ness, but the colours seem slightly more edgy. I hate the fact that this brand is only available at two counters in the entire country. I think that there would be a lot of people interested in finding it at Holt Renfrew (the upscale chain that has exclusivity for it in Canada) in other cities, but we can't even order it from places like NM (not allowed to ship to Canada!).


----------



## Almus (Jul 6, 2012)

Loving the plum lipstick and bright pink blush!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2012)

Katred, what a bummer!!!  Why is that the way things are?  It makes NO sense!!!  Those colors are gorgeous - LOVE the blush, and I'm excited for eye quads too!  I wonder what they'll discontinue?  I would love to see a nice subtly shimmery cranberry shade join the lineup .......  That plum lipstick is indeed drool-worthy!


----------



## peanut (Jul 14, 2012)

Shypo said:


> That plum lipstick is indeed drool-worthy!


  	 I heard there were going to be three new eye shadows: Mulberry, Sable, and unfortunately I forgot the other shade. Can't wait for these!! I'm also wondering what they'll discontinue. Is there anything I need to get right now while I still can???


----------



## andabri (Jul 14, 2012)

peanut said:


> I heard there were going to be three new eye shadows: Mulberry, Sable, and unfortunately I forgot the other shade. Can't wait for these!! I'm also wondering what they'll discontinue. Is there anything I need to get right now while I still can???


 Oh thanks for the info. I adore burberry eyeshadows. Im dying to know what shades theyre discontinuing so i know whether i need to go snap up some backups or buy the ones i keep putting off in lieu of other things.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 16, 2012)

Some info on the fall collection. The plum lip cover looks wearable and pretty. Looks like there will be another brown eyeshadow. I also wonder what are the eyeshadow singles that will be discontinued. I'm curious about the new foundation too, I have the sheer foundation and I love it.

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.sg/2012/07/burberry-fall-2012.html


----------



## Almus (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks MissQQ! Here there is another blog post with pictures of the quads (at the end of the page). It seems there will be 7 of them and I am specially liking how Moccha, plum pink and pink taupe look like! (not very edgy colours, but those are the ones that work better for me!).


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link Miss QQ!  I am loving those new shadow shades, but the white/silver doesn't look too exciting - I especially love the one I think is 'Mulberry'.  And yes, the lip looks totally wearable.

  	Almus, I agree - I love the look of Moccha and Pink Taupe!!!


----------



## Ikram (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not see the quads. 7 quads? thats end of my wallet.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the link - scroll down (thanks Winthrop!!)

  	http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-burberry-beauty-osen-zima-2012-burberry-beauty-aw-2012/


----------



## katred (Jul 17, 2012)

Shypo said:


> Here is the link - scroll down (thanks Winthrop!!)
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-burberry-beauty-osen-zima-2012-burberry-beauty-aw-2012/


  	I really like Pink Taupe, although I suspect I have similar things already. I have a business trip to Toronto in September. I'm seriously thinking of bailing on dinner one night and going to Holt Renfrew to swatch this collection in person...


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2012)

Makeup swatching trumps a business dinner in my book any day!!


----------



## Almus (Jul 17, 2012)

Uh I am sorry about the missing link! I was doing like 1 million things at the time I was posting.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2012)

No worries at all!!!  Believe me, I know how THAT goes!!


----------



## peanut (Jul 17, 2012)

Almus said:


> Thanks MissQQ! Here there is another blog post with pictures of the quads (at the end of the page). It seems there will be 7 of them and I am specially liking how Moccha, plum pink and pink taupe look like! (not very edgy colours, but those are the ones that work better for me!).


  	Those are the exact three quads I'd choose as well! I'm surprised the shades are diagonal. I figured they'd be squares, similar to the Summer Glow palette. No matter, I'm sure they're going to lovely! Does anyone know how soon we can expect these and the new foundation, lip covers, and eye shadows? And I'd love to hear more about this new blush.


----------



## Ikram (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you guys for the link. Im also a bit surprised about the diagonal design. Looks like something estee lauder or Ysl could do, somehow doesnt go with overall aesthetic of the brand.  I can not say I love it. But on the other side i like that they give more of 2 medium shades and less of the darkest shade. Now I am curious about the price.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, I did not see the quads until now. To start my collection, I like Pink Taupe and Mocha! But there doesn't seem to be a highlight shade in Pink Taupe, and in the other quads, the highlight shades seem to have the least amount, I wonder why because I always use more of the highlight shades. I also like Dark Spice and Plum Pink! Anyone knows the price? I'm guessing it will cost a few bucks less than a Chanel quad, since so far Burberry's pricing is like this here. I think the diagonal design is to complement the squares print on the powder. Its not very clear from the pic, and I can't wait to see pics of the real product!


----------



## Ikram (Jul 18, 2012)

I think we will have to wait for these for a while since Burberry seems to be releasing things in the actual season, not half year before. The summer powder came out in May, Christmas glosses in December,etc.


----------



## Ikram (Jul 20, 2012)

I went to Burberry counter yesterday to ask about the date for this collection, but they were so busy, there was no one to help. Im glad to see them busy, usualky they are slow.  I will stop there next week.  I dont know why is that, anytime I go to the counter, I just want to put my grabby hands on all the beautiful products.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 20, 2012)

There is only one counter in my country and usually it is slow too. Hope you get some news next week!


----------



## peanut (Jul 22, 2012)

I was paging through the August issue of Allure last night and came across the new Mulberry eye shadow on page 33. A definite must-have for me!! They describe it as a purply brown. It was teamed it up with Midnight Brown and Gold Trench for a subtle smokey eye. 

  	While I love these colors, I've noticed that Burberry tends to bring color down too far under the bottom lashes (for me anyway). Makes me want to whip out a Q-tip and clean it up!!


  	Anyway, here's a good link for the fall collection:

  	http://alipstickaday.blogspot.com/2012/07/burberry-autumn-winter-2012-makeup.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the link! I never noticed the bottom lashes issue until you mention it. Lol. So true!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm hoping that unlike other luxury brands, the palettes' quality would actually be something similar to that of the single shadows!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 29, 2012)

Some pictures of the fall eyeshadow singles and lipsticks.  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/07/burberry-fall-collection.html


----------



## Almus (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh thank you Miss QQ! That lippy is gorgeous .. and the eyeshadows


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link, MIssQQ! Mulberry e/s looks so beautiful and I really like the look of Sepia Pink lipstick.


----------



## peanut (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link! I knew I'd like the eye shadows, but I wasn't so sure about the lip covers. Mocha Glow looks too brown for me, but Sepia Pink looks really nice! Perfect for fall! Looking forward to seeing a swatch of White Porcelain e/s. I wonder how it will compare to Porcelain and Trench.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice swatches of Mulberry:

http://alipstickaday.blogspot.com/2012/07/burberry-sheer-eye-shadow-in-mulberry.html


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 30, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Nice swatches of Mulberry:  http://alipstickaday.blogspot.com/2012/07/burberry-sheer-eye-shadow-in-mulberry.html


  That sure looks pretty!   I'm planning on getting a single shadow soom,mbut It's my first time to buy an eyeshadow from burberry. I'm very pale, with strong warm undertones, and I have normal lids but I wear shadows the way monolids do because those sorts of techniques work best for me.   Any shade sugestions for a good all over wash?


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 30, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Nice swatches of Mulberry:  http://alipstickaday.blogspot.com/2012/07/burberry-sheer-eye-shadow-in-mulberry.html


  How lovely!  I plan on getting my first single shadow soon. I don't know which, though. I am nc15-20 with strong warm tones and my lids are what artists usually call normal but techniques for monolids usually work better for me.  Any suggestions for an all over wash of color? Maybe even an eyebrow and crease shade in one?   P.s. i have dark brown hair.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link Winthrop! I want one now!


----------



## Almus (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh, it's even more beautiful than I've imagined!


----------



## peanut (Aug 1, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Want!


----------



## peanut (Aug 3, 2012)

My Nordstrom's SA called to tell me the fall collection is in. I ordered the eye shadows, Sepia Pink and the new foundation. It's all online now as well.


----------



## Almus (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, there is no sign of the bright pink blush in the promo pic and the quads right?

  	Peanut, please, tell us your thoughts about the new foundation and eyeshadows when you get them!


----------



## peanut (Aug 3, 2012)

Almus said:


> Oh, there is no sign of the bright pink blush in the promo pic and the quads right?
> 
> Peanut, please, tell us your thoughts about the new foundation and eyeshadows when you get them!


  	Will do! My SA said that the same shades for the Sheer Cover foundation apply to the new long-lasting foundation. So I ordered #6 sight unseen. (I'll cross my fingers on that one.) As for the blush, they shouldn't tease us with promos and not deliver!!! lol! I'd love a new bright pink blush! Although I'm in love with Peony, I'm always excited for more shades! 

  	I think the quads are coming in September, but I'm not positive. I hope it's a little while because I'll need to save now that I've spent!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 4, 2012)

My my what is this new foundation? I feel like I need it! Bad.


----------



## peanut (Aug 4, 2012)

Ladychris11 said:


> My my what is this new foundation? I feel like I need it! Bad.


  	It's the new Velvet foundation. It's supposed to be long-lasting formula (yea!!!) with a "matte, soft velvety finish."


----------



## califabulous (Aug 4, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> Winthrop - The SA taught me another way to use the summer powder, the top two shades and the bottom two shades. The top two gives a more pinky colour and can be a blush. I'm going to try it in all possible ways but I'll take my time.


  	I tried the lip mist on a whim and i love the formula.  It is like a balmy gloss and it lasts forever on the lips. It isnt sticky and the pigment is lovely. I bought it in stormy pink-which is a beautiful color but a bit subdued for me.  But I wear it all the time b/c it feels so good!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 5, 2012)

peanut said:


> It's the new Velvet foundation. It's supposed to be long-lasting formula (yea!!!) with a "matte, soft velvety finish."


  Thanks dear! What more can an oily skinned Burberry fan(like me) ask for? :eyelove:


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 7, 2012)

Was interested in the eyeshadows but I like Chanel's better although Burberry has more product.


----------



## laursbeauty (Aug 8, 2012)

I love how Burberry makeup always makes you feel a leeeetle bit better about spending that much on a item of makeup by making the packaging so darn luxe. I've tried an eyeliner and bronzer from them. While I wasn't fussed about the eyeliner in terms of longevity, I did like it defined the eye without closing it up. I also love the bronzer, it's great for contouring.


----------



## Ikram (Aug 8, 2012)

I dont think the eyeliners are their strong products. From what I heard the mascara and liners are the weakest of the line.
  	Eyeshadows, foundation, blush, lipsticks and glosses are great introduction.


----------



## peanut (Aug 10, 2012)

I got my package yesterday and will try out the new foundation today. By the way, I wear #6 in the Sheer Cover foundation and my SA was pretty sure I would wear 206 in the new foundation. But she sent me a note saying that she ended up choosing 203, which in the bottle, looks almost identical to 206. So, I guess the shades are different after all. I'll let you know how good a match it is for NW20-25.

  	At first swipe, I don't think you need Porcelain White if you have White Pearl. And I thought that Dark Sable looked almost identical to Taupe Brown, but a quick swipe showed that Dark Sable is actually more neutral brown-toned while Taupe Brown is more of a charcoal brown. Mulberry looks wonderful!! Looking forward to trying it! I also got Sepia Pink, which looked too dark for me in the tube but may work out fine after all -- kind of a rosey MLBB.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 10, 2012)

peanut said:


> I got my package yesterday and will try out the new foundation today. By the way, I wear #6 in the Sheer Cover foundation and my SA was pretty sure I would wear 206 in the new foundation. But she sent me a note saying that she ended up choosing 203, which in the bottle, looks almost identical to 206. So, I guess the shades are different after all. I'll let you know how good a match it is for NW20-25.  At first swipe, I don't think you need Porcelain White if you have White Pearl. And I thought that Dark Sable looked almost identical to Taupe Brown, but a quick swipe showed that Dark Sable is actually more neutral brown-toned while Taupe Brown is more of a charcoal brown. Mulberry looks wonderful!! Looking forward to trying it! I also got Sepia Pink, which looked too dark for me in the tube but may work out fine after all -- kind of a rosey MLBB.


  Omg so excited do update us!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried Burberry's concealer pens? I'm really interested but don't have a counter around me.


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 12, 2012)

I find the concealer pens provide light coverage, it would be probably better for someone who does not have serious dark circles around the eyes. It does not cake and feels lightweight.


----------



## peanut (Aug 12, 2012)

So I've worn the Velvet foundation for a couple days now. I thought the 203 I received was going to be too light, but it actually got a bit darker after it dried. It's a pretty good match for my NW20-25 complexion except it's yellow toned and I prefer something more neutral. 

 	The first day I applied it (on top of a primer), I thought I wouldn't be able to wear it because it felt too dry. After a short time though, it melted right in and felt quite comfortable. The second day I applied a moisturizer underneath and had no problem. It's a definite improvement over the Sheer for length of wear. It looked great 6 hours later when I checked. 

 	I spoke with Susie, my SA in Walnut Creek (she's wonderful!), regarding other shades that might work better. Since I can't get to a counter to pick a color myself I like to know all my options. Here's what she told me: 

 	201 - very pale yellow toned
 	202 - very pale lt pink toned
 	203 - light yellow toned
 	204 - slightly darker than 204, also yellow toned
 	205 - deeper than 203 but less yellow 

 	I'm interested in 205 since it's less yellow, but it might be too dark. The 203 that I have may be just fine -- I'll just try to remember that the yellow is canceling red. lol!

  	Sabrina put up a wonderful review of the eye shadows today:

  	http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2012/08/burberry-autumnwinter-2012-sheer.html


----------



## peanut (Aug 12, 2012)

xbuttonsx said:


> Has anyone tried Burberry's concealer pens? I'm really interested but don't have a counter around me.


  	I like the concealer itself, but not necessarily the pen. I find that I click it once and wait. And wait. And wait some more. And nothing happens. So I click it twice and then get way too much. It finally ran out so I bought another one. Maybe this pen won't be so irritable. I have it in #2 and wear #6 in the Sheer foundation. I agree with mjacqueline -- it's not a heavy-duty concealer, but it also doesn't sink into fine lines. Very natural.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for this! Is the 204 darker than the 203? Because in the sheer luminous foundations Trench 04 is lighter than 03.  I was about to order 204 since I'm a trench 04 in the old ones. Good thing I still haven't!  Nc15-20 here. You think I may have to get 201?


----------



## peanut (Aug 13, 2012)

Ladychris11 said:


> Nc15-20 here. You think I may have to get 201?


  	Oops...I see I messed that up. Yes, 204 is slightly darker than 203. I thought 203 was around an NC25, maybe NC20. I spoke with one other person who ordered. She is an NC25 and 204 was recommended. So it sounds like you're going to be 201 or 203. I hope you can get a good match! I'm supposed to be getting a few samples, in which case I'll let you know just how light 201 is.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 13, 2012)

peanut said:


> Oops...I see I messed that up. Yes, 204 is slightly darker than 203. I thought 203 was around an NC25, maybe NC20. I spoke with one other person who ordered. She is an NC25 and 204 was recommended. So it sounds like you're going to be 201 or 203. I hope you can get a good match! I'm supposed to be getting a few samples, in which case I'll let you know just how light 201 is.


  Great! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't wait to try the new foundation. I'm about NC20 and use sheer foundation #6. Maybe 203 or 204 for me, and depending on how neutral or pink or yellow 205 is.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 13, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I can't wait to try the new foundation. I'm about NC20 and use sheer foundation #7. Maybe 203 or 204 for me, and depending on how neutral or pink or yellow 205 is.


  Please do let us know what you think and what shade you're matched to   I have no burberry counter where I live so I will be purchasing online and guessing my shade!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ Sure! My counter gets new collection very late though, so no idea when I'll see them.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi girls! Any news on the new foundation? No one seems to be posting a review on the blogosphere either! I wonder how it can go so unnoticed, like there were Ads everywhere and everyone just shrugged it off in favor of Mulberry and the lip covers lol


----------



## Neicy (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a sample coming. The sa said it would be ok for dry skin. I have read it was too matte, we shall see.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 24, 2012)

I was able to get a sample of the new foundation from Holts Toronto on Bloor Street.  As a Asian gal with golden undertones, I am currently using Trench No. 7 in the Sheer foundation with Fresh Glow mixed in to lighten it a bit.  In the winter I'm Trench No. 5.  I've matched with MUFE 125 (altho I find it a bit pink for me) and I'm typically between NC25-30.  I currently match best with Medium-Dark Careblend pressed powder.  (sorry for that long bit, just wanted to give as best idea as possible given matching foundation colours are so particular!)

  	The SA said that she finds it oxidizes pretty quickly so it's better to go a bit lighter than you'd expect if judging by bottle alone.  It did seem to darken before my eyes as she rubbed it into her hand with a finger.  I got 204 and 203, going first with the sample of 204.  I do love how it looks when I first apply it but I haven't noticed much difference in appearance as the day goes on.  Note that I work at Starbucks (read: not exactly a cool working environment) and recently have been outside more than usual.  I've tried it with/without P&P transparent pressed powder, with/without Summer Glow palette all over, buffed in with either 187 or MUFE kabuki.  None have really made a huge difference in wear time.  It looked fantastic on the SA tho!  In the nicely AC'd Holt's store, of course. ;-)

  	I'll try it again when the weather cools and also with various coverage levels (I'm doing medium coverage with a 190 brush).  I have found it's more sheer than the original foundation which the SA also mentioned.  Strange, I know!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 25, 2012)

^ thank you so much! That's very helpful. Now I know I shold get shade 1 for sure!  really inetersting that it's sheer as well


----------



## makeuploverxoxo (Sep 4, 2012)

I want this Burberry lipgloss! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me7aAGcVD38


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 13, 2012)

I got around to trying out the lip mist samples I received and they are great to say the least. However due to the melting factor I've read from reviews, I won't be purchasing any.


----------



## susantn81 (Sep 17, 2012)

swatches of the Burberry velvet foundation would be so great please! I'm NC20 but i can't decide on what color i should get. =(  I tried the 204 but it's too dark and orangey


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 18, 2012)

I tried the lip mist on today when I was shopping and I just had to get it, the formula is just too great to pass up. I'm keeping the receipt in case it melts and I'll take it back and exchange it for a new one if that happens.

  	I was given a sample of the Fresh Glow highlighter to try, I'll come back with my thoughts on it when I test it out. I was also given a sample of the foundation but I threw it away because I already have a HG foundation and not looking to purchase a new one. Plus it looked too orange so I doubt it would have matched anyway.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 26, 2012)

susantn81 said:


> swatches of the Burberry velvet foundation would be so great please! I'm NC20 but i can't decide on what color i should get. =(  I tried the 204 but it's too dark and orangey


	I might be able to do some but they would be with old samples and not until next week.  Hopefully someone can help before then but if not, I will do what I can.  =)

  	In the mean time.... does anyone know what's in the upcoming GWP?  I know it's a full-sized e/s, deluxe sample size l/s, mini Burberry Body and a cosmetic bag.  I really want to know what the e/s and l/s are!  I'm thinking of getting Russet blush, Sepia Pink/Dark Sable/Military Red and another blush/the powder foundation/the concealer.... I wish my wallet wasn't so empty!  And that it wasn't so expensive in Canada.  =(


----------



## Ikram (Sep 26, 2012)

BlahWah said:


> I might be able to do some but they would be with old samples and not until next week.  Hopefully someone can help before then but if not, I will do what I can.  =)
> In the mean time.... does anyone know what's in the upcoming GWP?  I know it's a full-sized e/s, deluxe sample size l/s, mini Burberry Body and a cosmetic bag.  I really want to know what the e/s and l/s are!  I'm thinking of getting Russet blush, Sepia Pink/Dark Sable/Military Red and another blush/the powder foundation/the concealer.... I wish my wallet wasn't so empty!  And that it wasn't so expensive in Canada.  =(


  	Recently the GWP was Pale Rose (or pale pink) eyeshadow- one of the colors to be discontinued. Lipstick were just those sample cards, no actual mini.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 27, 2012)

I booked a makeover w Burberry tomorrow and was told that the shadow is either Pearl White or Pearl Blue, both of which are being discontinued.  =(  I'm debating buying the one that I don't get in the GWP but I don't know how Pearl Blue would look on my Asian skin or if it's better to just have Porcelain White instead of both white shadows. :shrugs:


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 1, 2012)

Doh, I forgot to take pictures!  Ah well, I thought it was a bit overdone anyway, foundation/powder-wise. the MUA was really accomodating though - I got to try 4 different lips!

  	I ended up walking away with: Russet Blush, Peony Rose and Pink Azalea Lip Velvet lipsticks.  I tried on Sepia Pink which I was hoping would be a replacement to my Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle (found out I'm allergic to it... ) but it pulled brown on me, I think bc of the natural brown in my lip colour.  Peony Rose is the closest for me and is essentially MLBB, a little less bright than Mademoiselle.  Pink Azalea is a beautiful berry red that can be worn so easily as a stain and built up to a non-overwhelming darker lip.

  	Lip velvets are amazing.  Of course, they're drier than the lip covers but I can wear them comfortably all day with maybe a dab of gloss or lip balm.  The packaging is also matte!  I wasn't expecting that so I squealed with delight when I unpackaged it.  Since I was having a makeover and not fiddling with testers on my own, I didn't realize the matching packaging until later.  =D

  	Having tested the Velvet Foundations, I think I'm going to stick with the Sheer Foundation for now.  It's a gorgeous finish but I find it a bit too matte for my tastes.  That might change once winter hits!  I'm not quite back to NC25 yet but 202 works well enough on me (I posted the wrong colour earlier, sorry!  I'll fix the post!!)

  	I'll try to take pics of the products tonight.  Sorry I can't get around to it earlier!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 1, 2012)

Do you know whether the Lip Velvets are paraben-free?


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 2, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 



 		 			Pink Azalea is a* beautiful berry red* that can be worn so easily as a stain and built up to a non-overwhelming darker lip.

 		 			Having tested the Velvet Foundations, I think I'm going to stick with the Sheer Foundation for now.  It's a gorgeous finish but I find it a bit too matte for my tastes.  That might change once winter hits!  I'm not quite back to NC25 yet but* 202 works well enough on me (I posted the wrong colour earlier, sorry!  I'll fix the post!!)*



  	Sorry for the preggy-mommy brain, which apparently affects how I see colours as well.  Pink Azalea is definitely berry and has elements of red (of course) but not a berry red.  As in, it's not a red with berry tones.  It's definitely a berry, a deep one.  Hopefully one of the bloggers post on it soon so you'd have a better idea than my brain-fogged description.

  	Also, I do actually have a sample of 203.  Sorry for the confusion!  And yes, it's still working on me fairly well, altho a bit too pale with Fresh Glow underneath (not mixed in as I usually have it).

  	And swatches.  Should my toddler nap well tomorrow, they shall be done.  =)


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 2, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Do you know whether the Lip Velvets are paraben-free?


  	I'll have to wait till I get back home to check the boxes.  We're currently living in a hotel while the condo fixes our ceiling.  Sounded like fun at first but in reality... having a fridge full of food is nice!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 2, 2012)

I am using #6 sheer foundation (said #7 wrongly previously) and was matched to 201 velvet foundation, but I personally find it too pale. 202 is more pink, so maybe 203 would be good, but I wouldn't be buying the foundation for now. I tried Mulberry eyeshadow on my eyes and didn't like it at all. It made me look tired and sick. Sepia Pink is beautiful though! My counter is not getting the lip velvets or eyeshadow quads. Has anyone seen the quads in real?


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all, I just recently bought the velvet foundation, I am a NC30-35 matched with Burberry Sheer foundation in Trench 7, I was matched to the velvet foundation in 204. This is one foundation you need to try on your skin because another friend of mine who is fairer and has a pink tone was matched to 205. I'm not posting  review yet because I want to try it out a little more before I do a detailed one but you can see swatches at the thread because I posted some up. Initial thoughts: I love the coverage, Matt but does not look flat on the face. I have very oily skin so after abut 5 hours I need to blot. Medium to full coverage and applies very well with fingers. I kinda love it. I hope this helps.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Oct 3, 2012)

How much do you usually need to spend to receive a GWP?


----------



## Ikram (Oct 4, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Do you know whether the Lip Velvets are paraben-free?


  	Doesnt look like it


----------



## Ikram (Oct 4, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I am using #6 sheer foundation (said #7 wrongly previously) and was matched to 201 velvet foundation, but I personally find it too pale. 202 is more pink, so maybe 203 would be good, but I wouldn't be buying the foundation for now. I tried Mulberry eyeshadow on my eyes and didn't like it at all. It made me look tired and sick. Sepia Pink is beautiful though! My counter is not getting the lip velvets or eyeshadow quads. Has anyone seen the quads in real?


  	Dont think the quads are out anywhere. Last time I asked about them at the counter they have never heard of them.
  	So lets see what happens. Not that I need anymore quads.
  	I am getting Guerlain quad as well as Holiday Chanel so I do not mind Burberry to come out later. For now I will not buy anymore Burberry singles just to wait it out.

  	That's too bad you are not getting the velvets. I am not into bold lip but I got lured by a youtube video showing Pink Azalea. I might go to the counter today if I have time and ask the SA to choose bold fall shade for me.
  	Love Burberry lippies, they are my HG so I am sure I will like these more than Chanel Velvets.


----------



## Ikram (Oct 4, 2012)

Review and swatches of one of the Velvet lipsticks

http://messywands.blogspot.com/2012/10/burberry-lip-velvet-in-military-red-no.html


----------



## Ikram (Oct 4, 2012)

whole line of Velvets

http://messywands.blogspot.com/2012/09/sneak-peek-burberry-lip-velvet-long.html


----------



## Ikram (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got Pink Azalea lip velvet.

  	The mysterious eye quads are for real and will be out in November!!!!


----------



## peanut (Oct 12, 2012)

Not crazy about the diagonal design but, still, resistance is futile:

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/burberry-vintage-gold-eye-palettes-new.html

  	I'll want them all! This is really going to mess up my holiday makeup budget! lol!


----------



## peanut (Oct 12, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Do you know whether the Lip Velvets are paraben-free?


  	It's quite low on the list, but I see polyparaben.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Oct 12, 2012)

peanut said:


> Not crazy about the diagonal design but, still, resistance is futile:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/burberry-vintage-gold-eye-palettes-new.html
> 
> I'll want them all! This is really going to mess up my holiday makeup budget! lol!


  	OMG I'm so stoked.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 14, 2012)

I just bought my first Burberry Pale Barley Eyeshadow and Mocha Glow lipstick.  Love them both.  I wanted Mulberry but they were out of stock.  I plan to go back for that one as well as Dark Sable and a few others.  Now these new eye quads, do they contain existing colors or new colors?


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 14, 2012)

Swatches of 2 of the quads! My first impression is that I don't need them.

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/burberry-quad-palettes-2012-swatches.html


----------



## Ikram (Oct 15, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 



 	Swatches of 2 of the quads! My first impression is that I don't need them.

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/burberry-quad-palettes-2012-swatches.html



  Agree, sort of dissapointed. And I dont like the diagonals. Lets the other combos will be better. And what's up with all that dust?


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone have the HKD prices for this line?  According to the Burberry site it turns out to be cheaper than Canada - and without very little tax!  I'd like confirmation before I ask my BIL to pick me up a few things tho.  =D

  	I agree about the palettes though, they're not really calling out to me.  They don't pull me away frm the main line, which is a good thing I guess!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 26, 2012)

I have pictures of all the quads! I'll try to post them up this weekend. I don't think I need them (like I "need" any makeup, lol)vas they seem close enough to something in the permanent lineup but I totally wouldn't mind getting them as gifts!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 26, 2012)

What do you think of the Velvet lipsticks ? They won't be available here ( at Harrods they are fortunately ! ) but I wonder if they are long wearing and smooth too ? Anyone knows please ?


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 30, 2012)

Just posted up the pics of the quads!  Not the greatest - store lighting - but I thought it would help to at least give an idea.  They aren't the same as the perm line but similar enough that, again, I don't have the itch to buy them except to save money.  I did swatch the two lighter quads against neutrals I was interested in (Trench, Porcelain, etc.) and will post them up when I can label the pictures properly.



Dominique33 said:


> What do you think of the Velvet lipsticks ? They won't be available here ( at Harrods they are fortunately ! ) but I wonder if they are long wearing and smooth too ? Anyone knows please ?


  	I find that they are pretty smooth and non-drying, although still matte lipsticks so not exactly moisturizing.  As to long-wearing, the full colour doesn't seem to stay really long (compared to, say, Pro-Longwear) but they fade pretty nicely.  The London Beauty and Messy Wands bloggers review the lipsticks with great swatches.  I do find that some of the colours seem to be corresponding parts to the lip covers (e.g. Pink Azalea is really close to Claret, imo, and Peony Rose reminds me of Dusty Pink) but that may be just to my eyes and on my skin.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 30, 2012)

whoah i just discovered the burberry beuaty swatches thread and i want camelia pink #10!! i also love the look of the different taupe shadows.
  	i also saw the pics blahwah posted (thanks!) i kind of want atleast one quad.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 4, 2012)

For those who may be interested in HK prices:

  	Light Glow (blush) : HK$360=Cdn$46.13 ($54 in Canada)

	Eyeshadow  : HK$250=Cdn$32 ($33 in Canada)

	Velvet Foundation : HK$410=Cdn$52.54 (~$68 in Canada)

	Sheer Foundation : HK$390=Cdn$49.98 ($66 in Canada)

	Concealer : HK$265=Cdn$33.96 (I think ~$40 in Canada)

  	Powder Foundation : HK$450=Cdn$57.67 (~$75 in Canada, iirc)

	Lipsticks (any: : HK$245=Cdn$31.4 ($36 in Canada)

	Lip Glow : HK$220=Cdn$28.19 ($35 in Canada)

	Lip Definer : HK$180=Cdn$15.38($30 in Canada - best deal!)

	Foundation Brush : HK$490


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you very much, I think I'll order on Burberry. Even if they are not so long-wearing they seem pretty.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2012)

Indeed, I have Military Red well it's just great ! It wears long and pigments are very pretty. I am so glad to have one, normally we don't have the Velvet here but I managed to get one before the whole collection goes back to Paris !


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, so here's me being uber cheap.  I've collected about 2-3 cards of the lip covers and lip mists each so I popped out the samples, melted them a bit and put them into a Japonesque lip palette.  LOVE.  This should last me the rest of the year at least!  Except for Brick Red, which I'm wearing a bit more... I think it's my go-to red now.  I get so many compliments with it!  Nothing about the lips particularly, just "You look really good today."

  	A note about the foundations: So I thought I would be moving into Trench #5 by now but when I see pics of myself after having applied the powder version (with the Shiseido Perfect Foundation brush which is awesome!), my face looks ashy, or at least a lighter colour from my neck.  I feel like a walking lightbulb!  I'm going to see if the Trench liquid does the same.  If so, I may need to go back to mixing 5 & 7... which is 2 steps back from the reason why I got the powder!  =S  Hoping my mom can pick it up from HK for me... she doesn't quite approve of spending so much on makeup, nevermind $50+ for foundation!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm going to a Burberry Event on Saturday.  Don't know what I'll buy since I just bought a ton of stuff at Nordstrom.  They had a GWP of a Burberry Mirror.  It is nice but not as nice as the Chanel one.  But then again this one was free and I paid for the Chanel one.  I'm assuming they will present the quads at this event.

  	Edit - I did find a blog with swatch pics that were more favorable.

  	Not my blog of course.

  	http://www.weekendramblings.com/2012/11/burberry-eyeshadows-quads-palette-swatches.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ I like the Plum Pink there. Have fun at the event!

  	Here are some more pics:

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/burbe...ttes-no2-mocha-no6-plum-pink-review-swatches/


----------



## katred (Nov 16, 2012)

I like both the Pink Plum and Pink Taupe quads, but I think there are single shades that interest me more. Surprised we haven't seen anything in Montreal from Burberry, despite the fact that it's been available at Holt's in Toronto and Vancouver for over a year.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 16, 2012)

I read somewhere that Pink Taupe includes Pale Barley, Rosewood and Midnight Brown but I don't know if that's right or not....


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 17, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> I read somewhere that Pink Taupe includes Pale Barley, Rosewood and Midnight Brown but I don't know if that's right or not....


  	I just came back from Burberry.  I didn't stay for an makeover because my appointment was much later than I thought and I didn't feel like I had to have the GWP.  I did get a lipstick and a lipgloss though.  I played with the quads but it didn't feel like it made much sense to buy them right now as I had just did a mega Burberry haul and had yet to try everything.  I did think one of the quads had a shade that looked like Pale Barley so maybe that was the one.  

  	BTW - I bought Pale Barley maybe a month ago.  But I received earlier this week - Midnight Brown, Mulberry, Dark Sable and Gold Trench as well as Pink Sepia lipstick.  I may go back for a quad at some point but I didn't feel like I needed it just now. The quads are permanent, right?

  	Oh and I only bought Sepia Pink because there was a video on Nordstrom.com where they mixed it with Mocha Glow and I had just bought Mocha Glow with Pale Barley before so I had to try the combo.  I really like it too!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 17, 2012)

Just remembered.  Another reason I decided to wait on the quads is because the Pink Taupe quad reminded me a bit of one of the new Giorgio Armani palettes.  The one with the pale green in it.  Can anyone do a comparison here?


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 18, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh and I only bought Sepia Pink because there was a video on Nordstrom.com where they mixed it with Mocha Glow and I had just bought Mocha Glow with Pale Barley before so I had to try the combo.  I really like it too!


  	Really, the lipstick with the shadow?  That sounds pretty interesting... although I took one swipe of Mocha Glow on my lips and had to say no.  I looked like I just ate a chocolate bar!  Would be great for a 90's throwback look tho.  =P


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

The quads look a bit dull I think. I would not buy one, but I love Burberry Velvet lipsticks what a gorgeous formula and colour !
  	I thought the quads would be much more pretty.....


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 18, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> I read somewhere that Pink Taupe includes Pale Barley, Rosewood and Midnight Brown but I don't know if that's right or not....


  Oh my! I am all over this one!   front row beauty indicates this as accurate (the link that was posted--the no. 7 pink taupe quad). In any event I love the shades! Thanks for the heads up everyone :bouquet:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mmmm..I dunno, there's really nothing that looks like Pale Barley or Rosewood in there:

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/burbe...ttes-no2-mocha-no6-plum-pink-review-swatches/


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 18, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mmmm..I dunno, there's really nothing that looks like Pale Barley or Rosewood in there:
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/burbe...ttes-no2-mocha-no6-plum-pink-review-swatches/


  	She doesn't swatch the Pink Taupe quad but does mention that the quad has those 3 shadows as told to her by a SA (noted in the comments below the blog).  When I swatched the quad, they were, again, similar but not quite the same as those unique beauties.  Especially the one that turns up khaki/greenish in some swatches.  I think that's the one claimed to be similar to Rosewood?  The dusty pink shadow is definitely not it!

  	Accurate enough swatches of the Pink Taupe quad can be found here:
  	http://www.beautyjunkielondon.com/2012/11/burberry-complete-eye-palette-pink.html.
  	http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=1179
  	http://blushandbrunch.blogspot.ca/2012/11/just-in-burberry-complete-eye-palettes.html


  	Comparisons can be found here: http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.ca/2012/11/burberry-complete-palette-in-no-07-pink.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 18, 2012)

Aaaaahhhh, ok. Thanks!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 18, 2012)

BlahWah said:


> I would say that each of the quads has a single shadow that's pretty close but not a replica.  Although the value is pretty decent and the texture of some of them are more buttery than the singles - almost definitely more pigment - I'm still leaning on the singles more but I definitely wouldn't mind being gifted with a quad!
> 
> 
> 
> *Really, the lipstick with the shadow?*  That sounds pretty interesting... although I took one swipe of Mocha Glow on my lips and had to say no.  I looked like I just ate a chocolate bar!  Would be great for a 90's throwback look tho.  =P


  	Hmm. I'm not sure what this means.   Anyway.  Mocha Glow looks good on me.  Mixed with the Pink Sepia or is it Sepia Pink??? ( I can never remember) it looks kind of berryish.  I like it.

  	Wait - maybe I get it now.  Pink Sepia is a lipstick from the autumn winter collection.  Is there a shadow with this name?? I don't know but I just noticed there is a Rosewood lipstick, lip gloss and eyeshadow so maybe there are multiple products with this name.  I don't know I haven't looked it up.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I just wanted to say I bought Nutmeg lipstick and love it!  I only swatched it in store but decided to try it on lips when I got home and I love it.  It will be a great everyday color for me.  I also bought Heather Rose lipgloss.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 18, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure what this means.   Anyway.  Mocha Glow looks good on me.  Mixed with the Pink Sepia or is it Sepia Pink??? ( I can never remember) it looks kind of berryish.  I like it.
> 
> Wait - maybe I get it now.  Pink Sepia is a lipstick from the autumn winter collection.  Is there a shadow with this name?? I don't know but I just noticed there is a Rosewood lipstick, lip gloss and eyeshadow so maybe there are multiple products with this name.  I don't know I haven't looked it up.


  	Lol no it's me who got it mixed up.  I was getting drowsy when typing.  I read that they mixed Mocha Glow l/s with Pale Barley e/s and I was like, "What, Burberry would do that???"  I get it now.  XP  I've held back on getting Sepia Pink because I feel it looks too "everyday"... I've been much bolder in trying out colours with Burberry than I ever have with MAC, mainly because they're so much more wearable, less loud, less "look at my lips!!", so I've invested in Pink Azalea and most recently, Bright Poppy.  Wore it with NARS Bahama velvet lipstick liner pencil thing to tone down the berry and it brought my lips that much closer to the colour in the ad.  I got Antique Pink as a gwp mini though and I really do like it, so I'll probably ask my mom to pick up the fall lippies when she's in HK.  I won't get it till the end of the year though!!


----------



## peanut (Nov 25, 2012)

There are two new lip trios at Nordstrom: one for lip covers and one for lip glows. The lip covers ($72) are Nude Beige, Tea Rose, and Dusty Rose. I got this one because I didn't have any of the colors. The lip glows ($65) are Tea Rose, Cameo, and Nude Beige. I got this one because I have no self control. I have two of the three shades, but Cameo is one of my favorites so I'm justifying it that way! lol!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 25, 2012)

peanut said:


> There are two new lip trios at Nordstrom: one for lip covers and one for lip glows. The lip covers ($72) are Nude Beige, Tea Rose, and Dusty Rose. I got this one because I didn't have any of the colors. The lip glows ($65) are Tea Rose, Cameo, and Nude Beige. I got this one because I have no self control. I have two of the three shades, but Cameo is one of my favorites so I'm justifying it that way! lol!


  	Are these full size?


----------



## peanut (Nov 27, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Are these full size?


  	Yes, they're full size. And if the gloss trio is anything like last year's, they also come in their individual boxes inside one bigger box. Nice for gift giving (not that I plan on giving them away).

  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-lip-glow-natural-lip-gloss-set-81-value/3415321?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0
  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-lip-cover-soft-satin-lipstick-set-90-value/3415320?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## peanut (Dec 8, 2012)

OMG, I want it all! And best of all -- two new blushes for spring!

  	http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/12/burberry-spring-2013.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone seen the Vintage Gold Gloss in person?  I can't find any swatches of it.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 9, 2012)

Have the prices changed?  I just did a comparison of HK vs Cdn prices against the ones I got only a month ago and it seems that with the better completion of the Cdn site, the prices have been updated,  Some have changed quite drastically!

  	If I drop by the Burberry counter this week I'll verify the prices.  =S

  	Canadian prices taken from here: http://ca.burberry.com/store/fragrance-beauty/
  	Hong Kong prices taken from here: http://hk.burberry.com/store/fragrance-beauty/

  	Red fill = high raise (>$5)
  	Orange fill = raise (<$5)
  	Green fill = drop (<$5)
  	Blue fill = deep drop (>$5)
  	Yellow fill = great savings (>$5)

  	Numbers in brackets are the prices previously posted if different from current.



 
 				 					Burberry Beauty Item
 				 					HK Price
 				 					HK Price in CAN$
 				 					CAN Price
 				 					Light Glow (blush)
 				 					360
 				 					46
 				 					50  (54)
 				 					Warm Glow (bronzer)
 				 					350
 				 					46
 				 					50  (54)
 				 					Fresh Glow (primer)
 				 					320
 				 					46
 				 					50  (54)
 				 					Eyeshadow
 				 					250
 				 					32
 				 					30   (33)
 				 					Eyeliner
 				 					190
 				 					24
 				 					20
 				 					Eyeshadow quads
 				 					390
 				 					50
 				 					70
 				 					Velvet Foundation
 				 					410
 				 					52.5
 				 					100   (68?)
 				 					Sheer Foundation
 				 					390
 				 					50
 				 					60   (66) 
 				 					Sheer Compact (powder) Foundation
 				 					450
 				 					 60
 				 					60   (75?)
 
 				 					Sheer Powder
 				 					380  
 				 					48.5
 				 					50
 				 					Concealer
 265
 				 					34
 				 					40   (40?)
 				 					Lip Cover
 				 					245
 				 					32
 				 					40   (36)
 				 					Lip Mist
 				 					245
 				 					32
 				 					40   (36)
 				 					Lip Velvet
 				 					245
 				 					32
 				 					60   (36)
 				 					Lip Glow
 				 					220
 				 					28
 				 					30   (35)
 				 					Lip Definer
 				 					180
 				 					15
 				 					20   (30)
 				 					Foundation Brush
 				 					490
 				 					62.5


----------



## skratikans (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if pale barely is discontinued? I have been looking at nordstrom for the longest time and they have not restocked it.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Dec 21, 2012)

Do we have any news on Burberry Spring 2013?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 22, 2012)

skratikans said:


> Does anyone know if pale barely is discontinued? I have been looking at nordstrom for the longest time and they have not restocked it.


  	I was going to say no way because Pale Barley has to be Burberry's most popular eyeshadow color. I can't find it on Saks site either but it is on the Burberry site.  I don't know the shipping cost though.  Hopefully, it is just taking a while to restock.  It took forever to get Mulberry back in stock.  If there is a Nordstrom you know that carries it, maybe you could ask the counter manager if they know if it will be back in stock.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 25, 2012)

skratikans said:


> Does anyone know if pale barely is discontinued? I have been looking at nordstrom for the longest time and they have not restocked it.


  I agree w icecaramellatte, more likely out of stock than discontinued. They used it for their sping show so they may promote it again in the next few months with Siren Red lipstick, which I can't wait for! Hope you get your hands on Pale Barley tho, it's really pretty and so wearable.


----------



## skratikans (Dec 26, 2012)

I appreciate the heads up...I went to so many nordies in ATL and none of them even had a Burberry makeup counter....I ordered two es a few weeks back and just FELL in love with their es....if I could describe them in one word: AMAZING!


----------



## Shypo (Dec 27, 2012)

^^  You can also call their Beauty service - they'll track it down for you (plus shipping is free) - it saves a lot of time and gas money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I'm pretty sure it's just an out-of-stock situation - Burberry are one of the few who don't have limited edition practices (thank goodness!).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 31, 2012)

I just ordered 2 Burberry glosses: Vintage Gold and Nutmeg.  I don't know how Nutmeg looks but I love the lipstick so much I had to get the matching gloss.  I still want to get a few more lipsticks.


----------



## skratikans (Dec 31, 2012)

could you do a swatch of them? I wanted to see swatches of vintage gold


----------



## skratikans (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!! That's actually a great idea!


----------



## sungelly87 (Jan 10, 2013)

Burberry spring looks so pretty! Anyone seen it in real life?


----------



## Shypo (Jan 11, 2013)

^^  No, did you see it online somewhere?

  	Edit:  I found these links:

  	http://lolassecretbeautyblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/burberry-spring-collection-2013-pretty.html

  	http://www.thefashionspot.com/beauty/news/176183-burberrys-simple-a-modern-beauty-look-for-spring-2013

  	http://www.elle.com/news/beauty-makeup/burberry-london-fashion-week-spring-2013-backstage-beauty

  	Looks like Pale Barley and Gold Trench are part of it - maybe the only 'new' items are the lip colors, and possibly that blush?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 11, 2013)

Koren on MUA (peanut on here) posted some beautiful pics on MUA yesterday:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m_152453499/

  	Koren...hope you are ok with me linking here!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my!!!!  Those are beautiful!!!

  	Love both blushes and the glosses look very interesting!!  No lipsticks it seems......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....but maybe these are more like 'lip creams'.........


----------



## Almus (Jan 11, 2013)

Why, oh why, Burberry Beauty is not sold in Spain? I am seriously in love with this collection. This has been posted on MUA too!

  	http://gummyvision.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/swatched-burberry-spring-2013-burberry.html#.UPA8taWipEQ


----------



## Anneri (Jan 11, 2013)

It's only slightly better here, Almus - I think there are about 4 counters scattered through the country. Naturally none is in my city. Do you have an online store in Spain?
  	I so wanted Military Red and Pale Barley, but when I ot to a counter in December, both were sold out.

  	I like the Gloss in Mallow!


----------



## sungelly87 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm mostly interested in the gold pearl eye shadow and the sweet pea gloss which is le! I'm gonna go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Almus (Jan 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It's only slightly better here, Almus - I think there are about 4 counters scattered through the country. Naturally none is in my city. Do you have an online store in Spain?
> I so wanted Military Red and Pale Barley, but when I ot to a counter in December, both were sold out.
> 
> I like the Gloss in Mallow!


  	No, we don't, and there is not a single Burberry counter in the whole country. On top of that, even if there were, most of the big stores don't accept phone orders or send to stores in your city. Online stores are not happening here, at least for HE brands like Chanel, Dior, etc (MAC is the only brand with an online store in here, and it just opened a few months ago). 

  	It's just so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Based on swatches, I think Military Red is great. I was given Rosewood eyeshadow as a present, and since then, I am lemming Pale Barley, Dark Sable and Mulberry. I also like the gloss in Mallow ... and the hot pink blush!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 11, 2013)

If I'm ever in the vicinity of a counter, I'll give you a shout out - I'm happy to cp some items for you, given the chance!
  	I also own Rosewood e/s (next to Midnight Brown e/s and Cameo blush) and I adore it.


----------



## Almus (Jan 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> If I'm ever in the vicinity of a counter, I'll give you a shout out - I'm happy to cp some items for you, given the chance!


  	Thank you Anneri!


----------



## peanut (Jan 11, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> Koren on MUA (peanut on here) posted some beautiful pics on MUA yesterday:
> 
> http://www.makeupalley.com/m_152453499/
> 
> Koren...hope you are ok with me linking here!


  	Absolutely, Winthrop! My wonderful SA Susie Dragoni at Walnut Creek sent me these last night. I almost didn't buy the lightest lip glow, but she said it's very deceiving in the pics shown here. It actually goes on more like what Nude Rose l/g looks like in the tube (which is gorgeous by the way). Susie is at (925) 930-7959 ext.1424 if anyone needs an SA. She's fantastic! There's a small event coming up on the 17th I believe where you get a couple mini lip velvets. I've heard there's a bigger event at the end of the month but I couldn't wait that long. lol!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 12, 2013)

These colors are beautiful!!  I just ordered the blushes, the new eye color, and one of the lipglosses (the hot pink one)....I can't wait to try the l/g - it will be my first. 

  	Thanks for the info peanut and Winthrop!!!


----------



## peanut (Jan 12, 2013)

Shypo said:


> These colors are beautiful!!  I just ordered the blushes, the new eye color, and one of the lipglosses (the hot pink one)....I can't wait to try the l/g - it will be my first.
> 
> Thanks for the info peanut and Winthrop!!!


  	I agree!! I absolutely love these spring colors! Let us know how you like everything. I'm so excited about the blushes! I got both, but I especially love coral so I can't wait to see that one. The lip glow you got (Pink Sweet Pea) is the only one that's LE.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh wow, that's good to know - thanks!  Yes, I'm excited about the blushes too - I have several of the Burberry blushes and they're just divine.  Are either of them LE?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 12, 2013)

I just saw new Burberry items on the Nordstrom site and had to come here.  I'm so tempted to order.  Everything looks good.  Maybe I'll get my first Burberry blush.  Are any products besides Pink Sweet Pea limited as well?  Thanks.  Even the lip velvets look nice and I'm not really a matte lip girl.
   Edit - I love the look on the model.  If anyone finds the products used, please post.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 13, 2013)

I had Burberry on the brain this morning so I pulled out my eyeshadows.  I wore Pale Barley on the lid, Midnight Brown in the crease, Gold Trench as a transition color, and Dark Sable on the outer V with Mac Rich Experience (dark brown) eyeliner.  Loved this look.  I'm thinking I now need a Burberry light colored shadow to high light the brow.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ Trench, perhaps? It seems like a very versatile highlight colour.   Love the look for the spring blushes!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 18, 2013)

I received my blushes, Gold Pearl and Pink Sweet Pea gloss today!!  I'll post pics later, but wow, these are seriously gorgeous.......


----------



## andabri (Jan 18, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I received my blushes, Gold Pearl and Pink Sweet Pea gloss today!!  I'll post pics later, but wow, these are seriously gorgeous.......  :drools:


  Ohh swatches for this collection are so few, i cant wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 18, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I received my blushes, Gold Pearl and Pink Sweet Pea gloss today!!  I'll post pics later, but wow, these are seriously gorgeous.......


  	I'd love to see swatches as well.  I got a call yesterday about a Burberry event next week so hopefully I will have some goodies in my hands soon.


----------



## Almus (Jan 19, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I received my blushes, Gold Pearl and Pink Sweet Pea gloss today!!  I'll post pics later, but wow, these are seriously gorgeous.......


  	Today is very windy and it is raining heavily, so some nice spring swatches will cheer day up. Thanks Shypo!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 19, 2013)

I have bad light today, and my camera isn't capturing colors very well, so I have to wait until I have some better light and can perhaps take the photos outside......so stay tuned!


----------



## bis (Jan 19, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> Koren on MUA (peanut on here) posted some beautiful pics on MUA yesterday:  http://www.makeupalley.com/m_152453499/  Koren...hope you are ok with me linking here! :hello:


  Thank you for the pictures Peanut and Winthorp, they look amazing, really tempted by them. So far the only collection I am really tempted to buy something. Shypo, cannot wait to hear how you like you goodies.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just looking at pics of the blushes Hydrangea & coral pink 09 & 10 - beautiful

  	http://www.weekendramblings.com/2013/01/burberry-blush-hydrangea-coral-pink-review-swatch-spring-summer-makeup.html


----------



## Shypo (Jan 19, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> I was just looking at pics of the blushes Hydrangea & coral pink 09 & 10 - beautiful
> 
> http://www.weekendramblings.com/2013/01/burberry-blush-hydrangea-coral-pink-review-swatch-spring-summer-makeup.html


  	Thanks for posting this link - the colors are very accurate!  The Coral Pink is closer to pink than to coral to my eye, but both are spectacular.  I'm going to try to post a pic with the other Burberry blushes I have for comparison - the Hydrangea, as she says, is probably better for darker skintones.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Thanks for posting this link - the colors are very accurate!  The Coral Pink is closer to pink than to coral to my eye, but both are spectacular.  I'm going to try to post a pic with the other Burberry blushes I have for comparison - the Hydrangea, as she says, is probably better for darker skintones.


  	Do you have them?

  	Love your pink snowman


----------



## Shypo (Jan 19, 2013)

^^  I do have them - they were waiting for me when I got home - love them both!!!

  	Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2013)

Shypo said:


> ^^  I do have them - they were waiting for me when I got home - love them both!!!
> 
> Thanks!








 I want both of them too. Can you give me a lil description/your thoughts on the coral pink on?


----------



## Haven (Jan 22, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Thanks for posting this link - the colors are very accurate!  The Coral Pink is closer to pink than to coral to my eye, but both are spectacular.  I'm going to try to post a pic with the other Burberry blushes I have for comparison - the Hydrangea, as she says, is probably better for darker skintones.


  	I have both blushes as well and tried the coral pink today.  I really like it, but it is definately more on the pink side.  Tomorrow I am going to play with the Hydrangea.

  	I also got the coral and pink sweet tea glosses.  If anyone is a coral lip lover like me, then I would definately take a look at the coral gloss.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 23, 2013)

I love these blushes......HP is extremely similar to Narcissist, so one probably doesn't need both.  I think Coral Pink is more my fave of the two, but I'm keeping both as I just love the formula of these blushes.

  	I'm going to try to see the other glosses this weekend - Pink Sweet Pea is amazing.


----------



## Haven (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree that HP is very similiar to Narcissist.  I now actually have both and prefer HP.  The TF blush is harder to blend/tone down probably b/c of the quality of the pigment.  HP is a lot easier for someone who is pale like me to wear.

  	Now I am lemming Mallow Pink....


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 25, 2013)

What's Mallow Pink? Is that a blush?


----------



## Haven (Jan 25, 2013)

^^^Mallow Pink is a gorgeous gloss that is in the new collection.  I think that I will be getting it this weekend. 



http://www.gettingcheeky.com/2013/01/a-first-taste-of-spring-burberry-siren.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh that's really pretty and different!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2013)

Our own RADS is wearing MP on her blog weekendramblings. Its beautiful! I was thinking about getting it even though I have sworn off glosses...eh


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 25, 2013)

I had my makeover today.  The SA put Pink Taupe quad on me and then put on Coral Pink blush.  She put it on the outer part of my cheek area, it was nice but seemed kind of light.  The last couple of makeup applications I've had, the SA put the blush on the outer part of the cheek.  A new and different look for me but I think it is hard to get a true sense of the color with this technique.  Another SA suggested a pop of Hydrangea on the cheeks.  This was a much brighter look.  I said I wanted to try the new spring colors so the SA paired Blush lipstick with Mallow Pink lipgloss and Dusty Rose lipliner.  I loved the look!  I usually don't go for such bright lip colors but it was really pretty.  I ended up going crazy.

  	I got:


 		Pink Taupe quad 	
 		Gold Pearl eyeshadow 	
 		Porcelain eyeshadow 	
 		Blush lipstick 	
 		Blueberry lipstick 	
 		Dusty Rose lipliner 	
 		Mallow Pink lipgloss 	
 		Coral lipgloss 	
 		Pink Sweet Tea lipgloss 	
 		Hydrangea Pink blush 
 
  	I also got a Gift with Purchase of concealer and foundation samples (not my shades but SA made some samples in my shades for me), mini lipsticks in Antique Pink and Pink Amber (so cute but so tiny), lipstick samples of Blueberry, Copper, Rosy Red and Brown Sugar.  Also a perfume sample and a makeup bag.

  	I did not get to try the red lipsticks.  I did try Military Red on my hand and liked it but decided to wait a bit. The SAs said Fuchsia Pink was the other lipstick in the collection, I was pretty sure they were wrong but couldn't remember the name of the other one and was too tired out to look it up.  Now that I'm back, I see it was Bright Poppy.  I like the looks of both of these so I just may order them along with Coral Pink Blush next week.  I actually like Fuchsia Pink as well.  Maybe that one too.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Oh and I picked up the Blueberry lipstick because an SA suggested it last time and I passed but today I wore Mac Round Midnight with Mac Stylish Merry and paired it with Burberry Mocha Glow lipstick.  I thought the lipstick was a bit too much for the eye look and ended up blotting it and putting Chanel Merveille on top.  Anyway, I thought a lighter berry color would work better and thought of Blueberry.  So glad I bought this one.  I'm just loving the Burberry lipsticks and have quite a few on my "To Get" list.  I can't wait to try the mini lipsticks and lipstick samples I got today.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow!  Nice haul!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have Mallow Pink in my Nordies cart......just about the pull the trigger I think......I also need to check out the lip liners, and though I've ordered Military Red, I think I would have preferred Bright Poppy, but we'll see.

  	Enjoy all of your new goodies!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2013)

Even though I'm on a gloss no-buy, I want MP so badly! I already have a shopping list for when I visit the US in April, and this is definitely on it! (Together with Pale Barley and Military Red!)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 26, 2013)

Isn't Pale Barley discontinued? I thought that's what I'd read. Nice haul Icecaramellatte. Sounds like a very fun day!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay for your visit to the US!!!  Where will you be going?  Will you be here long?  I'm thrilled for you!

  	What other makeup are you going to check out while you're here?


----------



## Shypo (Jan 26, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> Isn't Pale Barley discontinued? I thought that's what I'd read. Nice haul Icecaramellatte. Sounds like a very fun day!


  	I've read that too - it's hard to tell.  Hope they're not becoming as unpredictable as Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....they were the one brand to count on for all items being perm........


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Yay for your visit to the US!!!  Where will you be going?  Will you be here long?  I'm thrilled for you!
> 
> What other makeup are you going to check out while you're here?


  	I just heard that it was sold out nearly everywhere, but not discontinued. I'd hate it to be discontinued! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My BF and me will be one week in NYC and one week in Miami. SosoSO excited!
  	On my list are of course MAC (I'm glad we're going in April when so many collections come out!), Burberry, Chanel (US formula, here I come!) and lots and lots of drugstore brands. Oh, and nailpolish, of curse!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2013)

I ordered the Hydrangea pink blush the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MP is sitting in my cart too.

  	Icecaramel - wow, what a nice haul - enjoy!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 26, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered the Hydrangea pink blush the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks Elegant!  I was really surprised by the Burberry Spring Collection.  Before this one, I was just buying these amazing neutral colors.   The bright colors are surprising but really well done.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 26, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I ended up going crazy.  I got:
> 
> Pink Taupe quad
> Gold Pearl eyeshadow
> ...


  My gosh, I envy your sample haul, never mind your actual haul!  With that huge of a purchase you definitely deserve all those extras!  Enjoy all your goodies, although that hardly needs to be said.  =P  I got Pink Sweet Pea lipglow just based on all the reviews and hype, despite having more golden tones and wanting to move away from the stark contrast of colours too cool as I found a good portion of my MAC lip collection to be.  I caved!  Limited edition is my master.  =X  Thankfully I can say that PSP is amazing and perks up my face in such a way that I feel I can get away with a just smidge of blush and mascara before walking out the door.  It looks neon pink in the tube but settles to such a bright yet natural fuchsia on my lips.  Makes me regret not getting Hibiscus - so on the wishlist it goes!  So it seems most people like Hydrangea over Coral Pink, regardless of colouring?  I was thinking Hydrangea would be too bright and cool but now that I've tried PSP lipglow, I'm willing to risk passing on CP for its more pigmented sister.  Thoughts?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 27, 2013)

Cafemakeup has reviews of the 2 blushes! While I like them, I really want Ultra Rose.

  	http://cafemakeup.com/2013/01/26/burberry-coral-pink-light-glow-blush-review/

  	http://cafemakeup.com/2013/01/25/burberry-hydrangea-pink-light-glow-blush-review/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> My gosh, I envy your sample haul, never mind your actual haul!  With that huge of a purchase you definitely deserve all those extras!  Enjoy all your goodies, although that hardly needs to be said.  =P  I got Pink Sweet Pea lipglow just based on all the reviews and hype, despite having more golden tones and wanting to move away from the stark contrast of colours too cool as I found a good portion of my MAC lip collection to be.  I caved!  Limited edition is my master.  =X  Thankfully I can say that PSP is amazing and perks up my face in such a way that I feel I can get away with a just smidge of blush and mascara before walking out the door.  It looks neon pink in the tube but settles to such a bright yet natural fuchsia on my lips.  Makes me regret not getting Hibiscus - so on the wishlist it goes!  So it seems most people like Hydrangea over Coral Pink, regardless of colouring?  I was thinking Hydrangea would be too bright and cool but now that I've tried PSP lipglow, I'm willing to risk passing on CP for its more pigmented sister.  Thoughts?


  Yes the lip samples were a wonderful surprise.  They look pretty generous as well.  I'm really falling hard for Burberry's lip products. I have a hard time finding lipsticks I like so I tend to stick to glosses but I love every single lipstick I have and am eager to add to my Burberry lipstick collection.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got my Hydrangea Pink blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its GORGEOUS on! Love it love it. The color is very flattering


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2013)

Hydrangea Pink Blush


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok, who got Mallow Pink gloss???????????? Its still sitting in  my cart. I need to know if it will show up on pigmented lips.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2013)

Have a look at Sabrina's site, elegant! She showed it on her lips.

  	I want it sooooo bad!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Have a look at Sabrina's site, elegant! She showed it on her lips.
> 
> I want it sooooo bad!


  	Thanks dear!!! I want it soo bad too. I want the color to show up on my lips.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you have Guerlain's Terra Cotta gloss from last year's Pucci collection? The coral one? I hope they're not too similar!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Have a look at Sabrina's site, elegant! She showed it on her lips.
> 
> I want it sooooo bad!











 Thanks - I just ordered it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Do you have Guerlain's Terra Cotta gloss from last year's Pucci collection? The coral one? I hope they're not too similar!


  	No I don't. I did look at it awhile back.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove: :thud:  Thanks - I just ordered it! :haha:  GORGEOUS!!!


 Woot! Would you post some of your gorgeous pics when you get it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Woot! Would you post some of your gorgeous pics when you get it?








 of course! Thanks dear. Nordstrom's shipping is slow, so who knows if it will arrive yet this week...maybe.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything more about Siren Red lip velvet?  It was used in the Spring 2013 shows and talked about to be released in the spring but instead we've got a collection called Siren Red.... I really want that lipstick!  Pictures and talk of the lipstick in the links below:

  	http://www.fabsugar.co.uk/Siren-Red-Lipstick-Burberry-Beauty-Spring-2013-25014404
  	http://www.elle.com/news/beauty-makeup/burberry-london-fashion-week-spring-2013-backstage-beauty
  	http://www.thefashionspot.com/beauty/news/176183-burberrys-simple-a-modern-beauty-look-for-spring-2013
  	http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2012/09/18/wendy-rowe-make-up-artist---burberry-beauty-interview
  	http://www.makeupmole.com/new-beauty-breakdown-burberry-springsummer-2013-london/

  	Sorry for the barrage of links, I'm just kinda obsessed with this lipstick... I've been waiting for it to come out for so long and it's nowhere to be found, in reviews or the line!  Maybe it'll be out for the summer.... ?


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 30, 2013)

Elegant - or anyone? - would you happen to have Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Natural Beauty?  The colour looks similar enough to Hydrangea Pink but I'm wondering about the texture difference.... I've kinda talked myself out of buying HP for now, or at least postponing it.  =P TIA!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2013)

No, i don't have that. But, I really really love the hydrangea blush color!


----------



## Caise (Feb 1, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> No, i don't have that. But, I really really love the hydrangea blush color!


  	me too! it is sooo pigmented and I accidentally created 'a Russian doll look' on my face)


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2013)

Its such a pretty color on. I used a fluffy tapered Chanel brush to apply mine. Caise - I'm so happy that you love it!

  	I got my Mallow Pink gloss just now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















  	Gorgeous, gorgeous color on! Its a coraled watermelon strawberry. The texture is divine, the pigmentation fabulous, the color is that fresh face & teeth brightening color. Its a must have I think for all skin tones. The only thing I didn't care for was the smell/taste which is kinda fruity. Ah, like Juicy Fruit gum. I wish all companies would make glosses & ls  without tastes & smells.

  	I am going to go order another one right away for my Daughter In Law for Valentines Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Just ordered Pink Sweet Pea & another MP


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 2, 2013)

Doh, I told my husband I won't be buying much bc I bought an iPad so I can't get Hydrangea Pink till March!  Thank goodness it's not LE.

  	Elegant, I'm sure you're going to love Pink Sweet Pea.  I don't know how Burberry finds their colours but they certainly hit the jackpot when they do!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> Doh, I told my husband I won't be buying much bc I bought an iPad so I can't get Hydrangea Pink till March!  Thank goodness it's not LE.
> 
> Elegant, I'm sure you're going to love Pink Sweet Pea.  I don't know how Burberry finds their colours but they certainly hit the jackpot when they do!








 Oh well, only a short month away.

  	HP is beautiful! It actually was my very first Burberry purchase. I agree, their colors are amazing.

  	Oh, thanks. I'm happy to hear that about PSP.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2013)

Burberry Mallow Pink


----------



## duku (Feb 21, 2013)

Burberry Beauty A/W 2013 - Trench Kisses

  	Quote: 	 		 			[h=3]Light Glow Blush ($42.00)[/h] 			

 *Earthy (No. 07)* Neutral brown (Permanent, Repromote) 			
 			[h=3]Multi-Use Kajal Crayon ($TBA)[/h] 			

 *Poppy Black* (No. 01) (New) 				
 *Oxblood* (No. 02) (New) 				
 *Stone* (No. 03) (New) 			
 			[h=3]Sheer Eyeshadow ($29.00)[/h] 			

 *Midnight Black* (No. 18) Black (Permanent, Repromote) 				
 *Porcelain White* (No. 25) White (Permanent, Repromote) 				
 *Pale Barley* (No. 22) Golden taupe (Permanent, Repromote) 				
 *Gold Trench* (No. 04) Golden beige (Permanent, Repromote) 			
 			[h=3]Lip Mist ($30.00)[/h] 			

 *Trench Kiss* (No. 216) (New) 				
 *Rosewood* (No. 215) (New) 				
 *Oxblood* (No. 214) (New) 			
 			[h=3]Lip Cover ($30.00)[/h] 			

 *Oxblood* (No. 33) (New) 			
 			[h=3]Lip Glow ($30.00)[/h] 			

 *Oxblood* (No. 23) (New) 				
 *Trench Kiss* (No. 24) (New) 			
 			[h=3]Nail Polish ($TBA)[/h] 			

 *Stone* (No. 104) (New) 				
 *Poppy Black* (No. 299) (New) 				
 *Oxblood* (No. 303) (New) 			
 


  	(from Temptalia)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 21, 2013)

I finally found a MAC Ravishing replacement, Burberry Golden Peach.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if Oxblood is what the Siren Red lipstick was supposed to be...?  Sorry I'm so hooked on this lippie!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> I wonder if Oxblood is what the Siren Red lipstick was supposed to be...?  Sorry I'm so hooked on this lippie!


  	You don't think it was Military Red?  That is what the MA at the Burberry Counter told me anyway.  But there is some confusion about which lipsticks are in the collection as I went to 2 different counters and they had different lipsticks in the display instead of Bright Poppy.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah I'm disappointed there aren't any new eyeshadows also...so I went to Le Metier Beaute and got my fix.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 1, 2013)

Me three on the shadows! Would love to see a bright shadow like the blushes. Not like I can get them yet but it's great just seeing pictures!  





Icecaramellatte said:


> You don't think it was Military Red?  That is what the MA at the Burberry Counter told me anyway.  But there is some confusion about which lipsticks are in the collection as I went to 2 different counters and they had different lipsticks in the display instead of Bright Poppy.


  No, MR is more of a cherry red - I think happy Christmas whenever I see it!  Also, thefashionspot.com has a picture of it on a model, as do the other links I previously posted. It also notes that it was going to be released for spring but MR was already released with the original lip velvets. What a tease! =P


----------



## tats (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm about to make a massive order form Burberry beauty  I'm overwhelmed from the amount of nude lipsticks they have, which are the colours that I wear every day.

  	So far I think I will be getting lip covers in Rosewood, Romantic Rose and Blush, a warm glow in nude and tangerine blush. I was looking at their eyeshadow but I'm not sure, are they any good? I'm looking for bronze coulours.. or maybe I should just stick to MAC and NARS eyeshadows...


----------



## duku (Mar 3, 2013)

tats said:


> I'm about to make a massive order form Burberry beauty  I'm overwhelmed from the amount of nude lipsticks they have, which are the colours that I wear every day.
> 
> So far I think I will be getting lip covers in Rosewood, Romantic Rose and Blush, a warm glow in nude and tangerine blush. I was looking at their eyeshadow but I'm not sure, are they any good? I'm looking for bronze coulours.. or maybe I should just stick to MAC and NARS eyeshadows...


  	The eyeshadows are supposed to be really nice. I'm after a few myself.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 4, 2013)

tats said:


> I'm about to make a massive order form Burberry beauty  I'm overwhelmed from the amount of nude lipsticks they have, which are the colours that I wear every day.
> 
> So far I think I will be getting lip covers in Rosewood, Romantic Rose and Blush, a warm glow in nude and tangerine blush. I was looking at their eyeshadow but I'm not sure, are they any good? I'm looking for bronze coulours.. or maybe I should just stick to MAC and NARS eyeshadows...


  	The eyeshadows are amazing!  If you can swing it, I would try one.  That being said, I don't think they have any bronze colors.  They don't have two many shimmery shades. I would try Pale Barley.  It is becoming a staple in my as well as other people's collections.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 5, 2013)

I was hoping for a new shadow or 3 myself - but perhaps the fall is when those will come out.....

  	I dunno, something about the name 'Trench Kiss' puts me in mind of 'trench FOOT'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ewww.  I know it's likely a play on 'french kiss' but still.....

  	Yes, the eye shadows are amazing.  Pale Barley and Rosewood seem to be favorites - they're certainly among mine!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 5, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I was hoping for a new shadow or 3 myself - but perhaps the fall is when those will come out.....
> 
> I dunno, something about the name 'Trench Kiss' puts me in mind of 'trench FOOT'.
> 
> ...


  	I think Rosewood is next on my list.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

i really like the philosophy behind the brand... natural and sheer beauty! =)


----------



## duku (Mar 12, 2013)

Posted on Burberry's instagram. Love this. 





*burberry* *Siren Red lips on @CaraDelevingne and Edie Campbell behind the scenes of the Burberry S/S13 campaign shoot*


----------



## danirn16 (Mar 12, 2013)

i just got Rosewood e/s.  It swatched beautifully on my inner arm in the store but when I put it on my lids it didn't really show up very well and makes me look a little tired. I'm NC20-25 with hazel/brown and don't really know what to pair with this eyeshadow. Any suggestions? Maybe it's too cool of an eyeshadow for me?


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 13, 2013)

danirn16 said:


> i just got Rosewood e/s.  It swatched beautifully on my inner arm in the store but when I put it on my lids it didn't really show up very well and makes me look a little tired. I'm NC20-25 with hazel/brown and don't really know what to pair with this eyeshadow. Any suggestions? Maybe it's too cool of an eyeshadow for me?


  I find that using a violet liner helped with shadows that make me look tired. My go-to is Violet Undegroud, a MAC liner from an old collection, which is dark enough not to make it noticeably purple when tight-lined but colourful enough to give contrast to the shadow (more than, say, Macroviolet). Hth some!


----------



## tats (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm loving the lipsticks I got. I'm wearing Rosewood today..


----------



## tats (Mar 14, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The eyeshadows are amazing!  If you can swing it, I would try one.  That being said, I don't think they have any bronze colors.  They don't have two many shimmery shades. I would try Pale Barley.  It is becoming a staple in my as well as other people's collections.


	I skipped them this time but I'm sure I will get rosewood and pale barely e/s with my next order  So far I'm happy with their lipsticks and a bronzer. It would be nice to try blushes too. I was going to get one but I had to stop myself, to many bills at the minute. Perhaps I will make a huge haul around my birthday, I won't feel guilty then


----------



## danirn16 (Mar 14, 2013)

tats said:


> I'm loving the lipsticks I got. I'm wearing Rosewood today..


  	I was looking at this color earlier and think I'm going to add it to my next order! Looks great on you!!


----------



## tats (Mar 15, 2013)

danirn16 said:


> I was looking at this color earlier and think I'm going to add it to my next order! Looks great on you!!


	Thank you. I love it, great for every day. I think it's my favorite out of the 3 lippies I got.
  	Today's lippie was lip cover in Blush


----------



## danirn16 (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh gosh this looks amazing! It makes your green eyes really brighten up...I feel a little guilty spending so much on a lipstick esp since I have all these MAC ones I never wear...


tats said:


> Thank you. I love it, great for every day. I think it's my favorite out of the 3 lippies I got. 		 			Today's lippie was lip cover in Blush


----------



## katred (Apr 12, 2013)

Tats I love Blush on you! I'm on a trip for work and I finally got to one of the two Burberry counters in Canada. I opted to get Pale Barkey and Antique Rose eye shadows. Rosewood was lovely, but I felt like it was too similar to shades I already have to warrant buying. Another time. Also got to visit a Chantecaille counter for the first time in years.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 13, 2013)

katred said:


> Tats I love Blush on you! I'm on a trip for work and I finally got to one of the two Burberry counters in Canada. I opted to get Pale Barkey and Antique Rose eye shadows. Rosewood was lovely, but I felt like it was too similar to shades I already have to warrant buying. Another time. Also got to visit a Chantecaille counter for the first time in years.


  I wish I bought Antique Rose instead of Tea Rose. I wanted something light and pink but it disappears a bit on me. Enjoy your purchases!  P.S. I'll be smirking every time I see my Pale Barkey now, lol! Love that typo.


----------



## katred (Apr 15, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> P.S. I'll be smirking every time I see my Pale Barkey now, lol! Love that typo.


  	LOL! I didn't even spot the typo until now. Pale Barkey. Sounds like a show dog. I've already worn it a few times (including today), because it's just such an easy shade to fit in with anything. 

  	It's funny you mention Tea Rose, because that was the other shade that really tempted me, but I thought that Antique Rose was more unique in my collection. Honestly, I could have gone a bit crazy at the counter, especially on the shadows.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm holding out for Pale Barley to come back. I refuse to pay ebay prices.

  	Satin Lip Color in Golden Peach:


----------



## katred (Apr 23, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> I'm holding out for Pale Barley to come back. I refuse to pay ebay prices.
> 
> Satin Lip Color in Golden Peach:


  	The MUA at the counter I visited said that it was their best-selling shade. Who the heck discontinues their #1 seller? I'm sure it will be back.

  	Golden Peach looks gorgeous on you. Peach shades are horrifying on me as a rule... I feel jealous...


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 23, 2013)

According to the SA at my local Nordstrom, Burberry had no idea they'd get that kind of demand. It's definitely coming back. She's already pre-ordered one for me so I can just pick it up. I love the way it looks. All of their shades are so subtle and complementary.

  	Thanks! You can pull off those 'cool' shades though, that I can't get near. I just got a purply shade from Kevyn Aucoin... and I'm fairly sure I will have to use it on cool toned beauties for it to really pop.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 11, 2013)

I went to Nordstrom Trend Show event today.  Burberry booked me for the event so I stopped by.  I ended up getting a few things although I didn't see any new stuff.  Every time I asked for an item.  The MA said, "oh I have to check if they have it."  I ended up talking up the visiting MA.  I asked him why so many things were out of stock in the store and online.  He explained about another company taking over the manufacturing and that they were trying to sell off all the old stock and they were making a transition to the new company.  He said all the popular products were sold out.  Basically, he confirmed what was said here.  I asked when they would have stuff back in stock.  He said that around July 1st they would have a new collection with a teal shadow and I think bronze??? not sure on the other shade because the teal really had my mind spinning.  He also mentioned a Fresh Glow in 4 shades and one would be bronze and that the bronze would be really good on me.  He said everything would be launched or relaunched in September (meaning the regular line (with the new manufacturer) would be back in stock in September.  

  	As I type this it seems weird, a teal shadow??  I'm not even big on teal shadows but I'm definitely intrigued as Burberry doesn't really do shades like that.  But this past Spring Collection with the bright colors was really great.  

  	This might be the best thing.  I love Burberry's neutrals but I don't know how much attention they attract.  I think having a limited edition collection with brighter colors may do the trick.  It might lure in a new customer who will end up buying from the permanent line as well.  

  	As I used my other shadows, I realized I needed a pink shadow, so I kept it in mind for my next shopping trip to Burberry.  I ended up getting Tea Rose. It looked nice when the MA tried it on me and I bought it.  The only thing is liked my Tom Ford eye quad that I was wearing at the time and I couldn't get those colors back.  I think I like the sparkly shades for weekend wear.  I was thinking, I wished Burberry carried a few sparkly shades but I don't know if it would be in keeping with their line.  Maybe they will do so with a limited edition collection.

  	Anyway, sorry for the long story.  I bought:
  	Tea Rose eyeshadow
  	Rosewood eyeshadow
  	Heather lip gloss
  	Brown Sugar lipstick
  	Wanted Chestnut eye shadow but they were out of stock

  	GWP - black makeup bag, cinnamon and cameo rose mini lipsticks, lipstick sample pack, concealer sample pack, full size Sepia gloss, full size Nude Gold gloss.

  	So to sum up  - if something you want is out of stock, it will probably return in September and a new collection is coming out July - maybe end of June.

  	edit- Oh I asked the MA about Rosewood lipstick and he said it was the color the models were always wearing in the ads.  I think I may try it next time as it looked like a nice neutral.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 11, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I went to Nordstrom Trend Show event today.  Burberry booked me for the event so I stopped by.  I ended up getting a few things although I didn't see any new stuff.  Every time I asked for an item.  The MA said, "oh I have to check if they have it."  I ended up talking up the visiting MA.  I asked him why so many things were out of stock in the store and online.  He explained about another company taking over the manufacturing and that they were trying to sell off all the old stock and they were making a transition to the new company.  He said all the popular products were sold out.  Basically, he confirmed what was said here.  I asked when they would have stuff back in stock.  He said that around July 1st they would have a new collection with a teal shadow and I think bronze??? not sure on the other shade because the teal really had my mind spinning.  He also mentioned a Fresh Glow in 4 shades and one would be bronze and that the bronze would be really good on me.  He said everything would be launched or relaunched in September (meaning the regular line (with the new manufacturer) would be back in stock in September.    As I type this it seems weird, a teal shadow??  I'm not even big on teal shadows but I'm definitely intrigued as Burberry doesn't really do shades like that.  But this past Spring Collection with the bright colors was really great.    This might be the best thing.  I love Burberry's neutrals but I don't know how much attention they attract.  I think having a limited edition collection with brighter colors may do the trick.  It might lure in a new customer who will end up buying from the permanent line as well.    As I used my other shadows, I realized I needed a pink shadow, so I kept it in mind for my next shopping trip to Burberry.  I ended up getting Tea Rose. It looked nice when the MA tried it on me and I bought it.  The only thing is liked my Tom Ford eye quad that I was wearing at the time and I couldn't get those colors back.  I think I like the sparkly shades for weekend wear.  I was thinking, I wished Burberry carried a few sparkly shades but I don't know if it would be in keeping with their line.  Maybe they will do so with a limited edition collection.  Anyway, sorry for the long story.  I bought: Tea Rose eyeshadow Rosewood eyeshadow Heather lip gloss Brown Sugar lipstick Wanted Chestnut eye shadow but they were out of stock  GWP - black makeup bag, cinnamon and cameo rose mini lipsticks, lipstick sample pack, concealer sample pack, full size Sepia gloss, full size Nude Gold gloss.  So to sum up  - if something you want is out of stock, it will probably return in September and a new collection is coming out July - maybe end of June.  edit- Oh I asked the MA about Rosewood lipstick and he said it was the color the models were always wearing in the ads.  I think I may try it next time as it looked like a nice neutral.


 Been wanting to try Burberry shadows for some time now. Every time I go to purchase, I think about the ton of shadows I have alrdy. But I'm dying to get rosewood just because I feel I need to.


----------



## katred (May 11, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I went to Nordstrom Trend Show event today.  Burberry booked me for the event so I stopped by.  I ended up getting a few things although I didn't see any new stuff.  Every time I asked for an item.  The MA said, "oh I have to check if they have it."  I ended up talking up the visiting MA.  I asked him why so many things were out of stock in the store and online.  He explained about another company taking over the manufacturing and that they were trying to sell off all the old stock and they were making a transition to the new company.  He said all the popular products were sold out.  Basically, he confirmed what was said here.  I asked when they would have stuff back in stock.  He said that around July 1st they would have a new collection with a teal shadow and I think bronze??? not sure on the other shade because the teal really had my mind spinning.  He also mentioned a Fresh Glow in 4 shades and one would be bronze and that the bronze would be really good on me.  He said everything would be launched or relaunched in September (meaning the regular line (with the new manufacturer) would be back in stock in September.
> 
> As I type this it seems weird, a teal shadow??  I'm not even big on teal shadows but I'm definitely intrigued as Burberry doesn't really do shades like that.  But this past Spring Collection with the bright colors was really great.
> 
> ...


  	Thank you very much for the information! I really hope that the new manufacturer is able to maintain the same quality standards as their original supplier, because I've really fallen hard for their shadows. Teal could mean something bright, but it could also mean something deep, like a very dark peacock feather colour. I'll be curious to see which way they go. At the moment, I'm currently waiting for their Oxblood lipstick, which is apparently coming out this fall. And, of course, I want to collect more of their shadows. Tea Rose is actually tops on my list.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 12, 2013)

katred said:


> Thank you very much for the information! I really hope that the new manufacturer is able to maintain the same quality standards as their original supplier, because I've really fallen hard for their shadows. Teal could mean something bright, but it could also mean something deep, like a very dark peacock feather colour. I'll be curious to see which way they go. At the moment, I'm currently waiting for their Oxblood lipstick, which is apparently coming out this fall. And, of course, I want to collect more of their shadows. Tea Rose is actually tops on my list.


  	I didn't think of that.  Yes, a dark peacock color would look lovely.  I'm just glad they will have new products soon.  I heard about the Oxblood lipstick before but nothing else.  There is almost nothing on upcoming Burberry collections on the net.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 12, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Rosewood swatched more platinum on my skin. It wasn't what I expected but I liked it anyway.  I still have to try it on my eyes.  I love every single Burberry shadow I have.  You should try at least one.    Do you have Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow  ANTIQUE ROSE? How does it show up on you. I have NARS shadow called Nepal. Wondering if its close.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 13, 2013)

Yes, I bought Antique Rose and it showed up quite well on me.  I used to have Nepal a really long time ago and if I'm remembering right Nepal was a lot warmer.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 13, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes, I bought Antique Rose and it showed up quite well on me.  I used to have Nepal a really long time ago and if I'm remembering right Nepal was a lot warmer.  Hope that helps.


 Oh yes, your responds have been helpful. I took off that other e/s that you said came off silver on you


----------



## BlahWah (May 21, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Oh yes, your responds have been helpful. I took off that other e/s that you said came off silver on you


  	I find that Rosewood looks really nice with dusty purples and pinks, even some browns.  On some quick makeup days, I've used Girl Friendly paint pot (from the Fafi collection) underneath to bring out the pink tones more.  It's a really nice colour actually!  Gives a nice dewiness to the eyes.

  	While I don't love each Burberry shadow I have, as you do Icecaramellatte, I do have to say they're quite beautiful when you find the right colour.  Currently my Lavender and Pearl Grey eyeshadows aren't making me look as lovely as I'd hoped they would but I keep trying because they're lovely themselves!


----------



## brn2bfly (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there a site that sells Burberry Beauty and offers free shipping (to Europe)?


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2013)

brn2bfly said:


> Is there a site that sells Burberry Beauty and offers free shipping (to Europe)?


  	Burberry themselves ship to many countries, although I'm not sure about Europe and I believe that Neiman Marcus ships internationally (again, not sure about Europe, but I think they do). Both of those would charge shipping, though.


----------



## brn2bfly (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, shipping from the UK is 15 euros, which is too much.. I'll go to London this summer, I guess I'll just shop there.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, I've hit pan on my powder foundation... even my liquid ones aren't half-empty! =X  Guess it just means I need to visit the counter soon, haha... altho out of respect for my wallet, I'll try to wait till August (don't laugh at me too hard!).


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 9, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> I find that Rosewood looks really nice with dusty purples and pinks, even some browns.  On some quick makeup days, I've used Girl Friendly paint pot (from the Fafi collection) underneath to bring out the pink tones more.  It's a really nice colour actually!  Gives a nice dewiness to the eyes.  While I don't love each Burberry shadow I have, as you do Icecaramellatte, I do have to say they're quite beautiful when you find the right colour.  Currently my Lavender and Pearl Grey eyeshadows aren't making me look as lovely as I'd hoped they would but I keep trying because they're lovely themselves!


 Thanks for the combo idea! I have girl friendly paint pot and just ordered rosewood e/s this week. And I have ton of other colors to pair it with.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 27, 2013)

THEY HAVE NEW PRODUCTS!!!!! Sorry, I am sooo surprised and excited, especially since I search every week or so for any news (what me, obsessed?). I took a few pictures but not the best as I was stunned just to see them so my brain wasn't functioning as it could have. =P I'll have to post those later as I don't know how to from my phone.  Anyhoo, on to the goods. These are palettes with 2 cream shadows/liners and one powder shadow. One is olive & teal creams with a golden powder, the other blackened red and dark teal (reminds me of Beauty Marked and Deep Truth+Submarine!) with a bronzey powder.  I don't think the cream counterparts will be great for summer tho as I was able to wipe off my swatches fairly cleanly just as I was leaving the store. I'm really intrigued tho and wish I had more time to play with them but I had only strolled in on a whim before dinner. I might still get on me of the palettes, just don't know which one!   Almost forgot - fresh glow is now available in powder form AND in a bronzey shade! So each shade comes in both powder and liquid form. Texture is smooth and buttery as usual, subtle sheen as the original Fresh Glow. =D Oh, and Nude Gold  lip glow is back - definitely getting that!


----------



## peanut (Jun 27, 2013)

Great info!! Thank you so much for posting. I'll call my Burberry SA tomorrow to see if it's available.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 28, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I went to Nordstrom Trend Show event today.  Burberry booked me for the event so I stopped by.  I ended up getting a few things although I didn't see any new stuff.  Every time I asked for an item.  The MA said, "oh I have to check if they have it."  I ended up talking up the visiting MA.  [...]  *He said that around July 1st they would have a new collection with a teal shadow and I think bronze??? not sure on the other shade because the teal really had my mind spinning.  He also mentioned a Fresh Glow in 4 shades and one would be bronze* and that the bronze would be really good on me.  He said everything would be launched or relaunched in September (meaning the regular line (with the new manufacturer) would be back in stock in September.
> 
> As I type this it seems weird, a teal shadow??  I'm not even big on teal shadows but I'm definitely intrigued as Burberry doesn't really do shades like that.  But this past Spring Collection with the bright colors was really great.
> 
> This might be the best thing.  I love Burberry's neutrals but I don't know how much attention they attract.  I think having a limited edition collection with brighter colors may do the trick.  It might lure in a new customer who will end up buying from the permanent line as well.


  	I completely forgot that you mentioned this and that we discussed it!  I just got some more info from the SA at Burberry Beauty in Toronto:

_The new eyeshadows are waterproof!!! They come in two colours! Midday sun and hot tropic! Our best seller fresh glow now comes in powder form too(available in two colours)

	Today _[at Holt Renfrew]_ you get 15% money back onto a gift card and you get a gift from Burberry when you spend 151. ( full size black eyeliner , deluxe antique pink lipstick and a miniature of body fragrance )_

  	I admit I'm a bit skeptical about the shadows being waterproof, or perhaps they just need a good two minutes to set, but they wiped away so easily with a dry tissue that it made me hesitant to purchase them.

  	I'll resize the pictures and post them in the swatch thread. =)


----------



## ingerasata (Jun 28, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> THEY HAVE NEW PRODUCTS!!!!! Sorry, I am sooo surprised and excited, especially since I search every week or so for any news (what me, obsessed?). I took a few pictures but not the best as I was stunned just to see them so my brain wasn't functioning as it could have. =P I'll have to post those later as I don't know how to from my phone.  Anyhoo, on to the goods. These are palettes with 2 cream shadows/liners and one powder shadow. One is olive & teal creams with a golden powder, the other blackened red and dark teal (reminds me of Beauty Marked and Deep Truth+Submarine!) with a bronzey powder.  I don't think the cream counterparts will be great for summer tho as I was able to wipe off my swatches fairly cleanly just as I was leaving the store. I'm really intrigued tho and wish I had more time to play with them but I had only strolled in on a whim before dinner. I might still get on me of the palettes, just don't know which one!   Almost forgot - fresh glow is now available in powder form AND in a bronzey shade! So each shade comes in both powder and liquid form. Texture is smooth and buttery as usual, subtle sheen as the original Fresh Glow. =D Oh, and Nude Gold  lip glow is back - definitely getting that!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 28, 2013)

Pictures up!  Mediocre swatches are there too but hopefully one of the awesome beauty bloggers out there will have better ones up soon!  =)

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/177054/burberry-beauty-swatches/30


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news!  I guess we both had Burberry on the brain today.  I stopped at the Saks NY counter and wanted to see if anything new was in and the MA said it was due in July 15th.  

  	Nordstrom is having their sale soon so I'm hoping they will have it even earlier.  I guess the Nordstrom MA was right about the teal shadow and the bronze Fresh Glow. 

  	Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, so I caved.  I ordered the following, and will be returning some Sephora purchases so I can get two GWP's (something's gotta give, right?  At least they're unopened!).  Prices are in Canadian dollars (how I wish I could order from Nordstrom - or from HK!)

  	$50 Midday Sun palette
	$50 Hot Tropic palette
	$35 Hibiscus lip glow
	$66 Fresh Glow bronze
	$54 Tangerine Blush
	$54 Coral Pink Blush
	===
	$309  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I figured "Go big or go home".... I guess the new powder foundation will have to wait till fall!  If anything, I'm proud of myself for not getting the Fresh Glow powders - not like I really "need" the Fresh Glow bronze liquid as I'm not getting any kind of darker that fast.  I'm just really curious about it and want to swatch it properly!  I also wonder if it'll do better on my decolletage than other bronzers as Fresh Glow original did as a highlighter/primer under my foundation.

  	Hopefully these will be in my hands on Friday!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2013)

Found some promo images and swatches at this blog.   http://lifeandlensofbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/06/burberry-summer-splash-palettes-swatches.html

  	An SA at Nordies called me for an event during the anniversary sale and said they would have the new products.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's another blog with swatches.

  	http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2013/07/new-burberry-summer-splash-palettes-in.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 13, 2013)

Any thoughts about the new summer palettes? How do the cream shadows perform? I saw them briefly but I didn't stop to swatch as I wasn't keen on cream shadows. But now I see Midday Sun and I really like the colours, it reminds me of Armani Coral Bliss palette.   http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.sg/2013/01/giorgio-armani-beauty-face-eye-palette.html


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Found some promo images and swatches at this blog.   http://lifeandlensofbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/06/burberry-summer-splash-palettes-swatches.html
> 
> An SA at Nordies called me for an event during the anniversary sale and said they would have the new products.


  	These remind me a lot of the Cle de Peau palettes that were released for spring 2013, but those have all powder products.

  	I am not a fan of palettes with cream and powder shadows mixed, so I will probably pass.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2013)

I may pass on the palettes too.  But I definitely want that Bronze Glow.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been meaning to put up pictures since picking them up over a week ago but time's been running away on me!  Didn't realize how tough it was to catch good light while both the kids were napping. =P  I hope to have some up today.

  	The cream shadows are a dry cream, if that makes any sense.  Almost like when a paint pot is drying out but not nearly as difficult to pick up product!  I do find them quite sheer tho, and as one of the bloggers posted they last long but rub off easily.  As with all Burberry shadows, they are more for subtle colour than dramatic effects, altho that could be done in using the palettes together.

  	I played with Midday Sun last week and this week am trying out Hot Tropic.  I haven't really done many combos lately so my creativity is pretty nil, especially with kiddie time constraints, but I find they're nice enough to have to do a quick eye with my ring finger.  As they're sheer I like to pat some on before blending (unless that's what everyone usually does anyway, lol!) and I like to use a flat synthetic brush for application if I can.

  	As for the Fresh Glows, here is a picture of them side by side.  I'll post more in the swatch thread.


----------



## baxterina (Jul 20, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> $309
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Coral Pink Blush is beautie. Hope You love it.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 30, 2013)

Was Russet blush limited edition?? I want to buy this blush but cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Was Russet blush limited edition?? I want to buy this blush but cant seem to find it anywhere


  	No is not limited edition.  Burberry has changed manufacturers and has not restocked anything in ages.  They have nothing!  It is unbelievable.  They should have just closed down the counters for the summer. The SAs have nothing to sell.  The whole line is going to be relaunched soon with all the old products plus new ones.  I believe it is supposed to happen in September so if you can wait a bit, it should come back soon.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 30, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No is not limited edition.  Burberry has changed manufacturers and has not restocked anything in ages.  They have nothing!  It is unbelievable.  They should have just closed down the counters for the summer. The SAs have nothing to sell.  The whole line is going to be relaunched soon with all the old products plus new ones.  I believe it is supposed to happen in September so if you can wait a bit, it should come back soon.


  Oo thank you so much. I was already looking through ebay for this. I can wait. Lol


----------



## katred (Aug 30, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No is not limited edition.  Burberry has changed manufacturers and has not restocked anything in ages.  They have nothing!  It is unbelievable.  They should have just closed down the counters for the summer. The SAs have nothing to sell.  The whole line is going to be relaunched soon with all the old products plus new ones.  I believe it is supposed to happen in September so if you can wait a bit, it should come back soon.


	I hope that the new manufacturer is as good as the old one! I also hope that they finally get some real distribution in Canada. Two stores in the second largest country in the world is just silly. Thanks for the update, though!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2013)

You know they must be desperate for customers.  I went to Saks looking for a lipstick and gloss. I asked for 4 different shades. The SA said they didn't have it.  So I asked "What _do_ you have?"  He said basically just the darker lipsticks.  He said he was putting people on a list and would call when the products came in.  He then said he was giving people thank you gifts for having to wait so long but he could give me one now.  He gave me a full size perfume and I didn't even buy anything!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 30, 2013)

That's so strange about the not having any products available.  I wasn't aware of it although I haven't purchased from them for a few months now.  I wonder what the reason is behind the switch


----------



## pockykami (Aug 30, 2013)

That would explain why I can't find any of the lip velvets I want. I hope they keep those with the switch.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 31, 2013)

News, finally! Not answering any of the production questions (at least, not directly) but product listing of the autumn collection, including new products! Thankfully shadows and blushes are repromotes so we can focus on the multiuse kohls. More info here: http://www.beautyscene.net/makeup/burberry-trench-kisses-fallwinter-2013-makeup-collection/  Another bit of exciting news in that article is the roll out of Burberry Beauty in 65 stand-alone Burberry stores world wide. While I love wandering around down town Toronto it's not easily done with kiddies around! I really hope Burberry Yorkdale will be one of the stores with a beauty section.  I'm wondering if this roll out may be why they switched suppliers. Maybe they needed one that could produce more to keep up with the number of locations selling. I really hope their quality isn't compromised as a result.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 1, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> I'm wondering if this roll out may be why they switched suppliers. Maybe they needed one that could produce more to keep up with the number of locations selling. I really hope their quality isn't compromised as a result.


  	Wow This _is_ news!  Stand alone stores.  It will be good to have more places to purchase these products.


----------



## katred (Sep 1, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> You know they must be desperate for customers.  I went to Saks looking for a lipstick and gloss. I asked for 4 different shades. The SA said they didn't have it.  *So I asked "What do you have?"  He said basically just the darker lipsticks.*  He said he was putting people on a list and would call when the products came in.  He then said he was giving people thank you gifts for having to wait so long but he could give me one now.  He gave me a full size perfume and I didn't even buy anything!


  	See, that would have made me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I'm very curious to see the Oxblood lip colour, although it's so rare that I get to see any Burberry in person that I'm likely to just grab whatever I can get.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 2, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Was Russet blush limited edition?? I want to buy this blush but cant seem to find it anywhere


  	I see Russet blush has a backorder date of 9/13/13 on Nordstrom's site.  A lipstick I was looking for just about a week ago and wasn't even listed there now has the same backorder date.  I think everything is coming back soon.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *katred* 



*I'm very curious to see the Oxblood lip colour*, although it's so rare that I get to see any Burberry in person that I'm likely to just grab whatever I can get. 



  	Me too! Especially after being disappointed by there not being an actual Siren Red lipstick.  I'm hoping there will be some look breakdowns too, particularly in how to use the kajals.


----------



## peanut (Sep 16, 2013)

Lovely spring/summer 2014 palette used at today's runway show:

  http://www.stylist.co.uk/fashion-week/beauty-blog/lfw-petal-eyelids-at-burberry#image-rotator-1

  http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2013/09/16/lfw-burberry-spring-summer-2014-backstage-beauty/gallery/1038877

  This is so pretty!!! It shall be mine!

  I was tempted by the nail polish set, but $126 is quite steep! Anyway, looking forward to whatever comes out (hopefully) this month.


----------



## katred (Sep 19, 2013)

That really is lovely. Pink shadows are underrated.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you ladies see the S/S14 nail polish set that's available for a short time?
http://us.burberry.com/store/beauty...iates_LinkShare_week1308_US&WT.tsrc=affiliate

  If I recall they are selling it for a few days and then it won't be available again until January.


----------



## Caise (Sep 22, 2013)

I need this eyeshadow palette in my life! it is so pretty!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a sample from a friend of Sheer foundation and I was AMAZED. I wanted to order it right away but wherever I looked most of the shades were not available. So i contacted CS and this is what they told me:

_ Burberry is going through a transition and is building production again._

I guess i will have to wait until my shade is back in stock (04 or 05)

ALso i tried lip covers OMG i have never tried lipstick with such an amazing texture. And again color I wanted I couldn't find - rosewood


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm n





Monsy said:


> I got a sample from a friend of Sheer foundation and I was AMAZED. I wanted to order it right away but wherever I looked most of the shades were not available. So i contacted CS and this is what they told me:  [COLOR=6D0082]_ Burberry is going through a transition and is building production again._[/COLOR]  [COLOR=6D0082]I guess i will have to wait until my shade is back in stock (04 or 05)[/COLOR]  [COLOR=6D0082]ALso i tried lip covers OMG i have never tried lipstick with such an amazing texture. And again color I wanted I couldn't find - rosewood[/COLOR]


ot much of a lipstick wearer because I don't like how they feel on my lips but I love the Burberry lipsticks.  I'm wearing Brown Sugar yo day. I can't wait until the relaunch.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 25, 2013)

Super tempted about those polishes... but that _is_ really expensive!

  Anyone have updates on when the Fall collection is being released?  Or we'll just cross our fingers until the first week of October...


----------



## peanut (Sep 27, 2013)

Good pics of the nail polish set:

  http://www.reallyree.com/2013/09/burberry-nails-spring-summer-2014-shades.html

  I did end up ordering it a couple weeks ago. No sign of it yet, but I'm hoping to get it soon.

  Is the fall collection really due the first week of October? I'll be on the lookout! I love Oxblood n/p and Trench Kiss l/s and l/g.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 27, 2013)

peanut said:


> Good pics of the nail polish set:
> 
> http://www.reallyree.com/2013/09/burberry-nails-spring-summer-2014-shades.html
> 
> ...


  Good to see them without the cover, they look bigger than I thought.  I would like to know as well.  I got a call about a 2  year birthday celebration at a store but they didn't say if they would have fall stuff.   I guess I should call to find out.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 28, 2013)

peanut said:


> Good pics of the nail polish set:
> 
> http://www.reallyree.com/2013/09/burberry-nails-spring-summer-2014-shades.html
> 
> ...


  I'm going to hold out for the January release.  I won't be wearing them until then anyway.  I'm sure Oxblood will have too much of my attention!

  I've emailed the Burberry rep I usually contact and hope she'll have an answer, or at least more of a head's up than the summer collection!


----------



## peanut (Oct 4, 2013)

BlahWah, what's in the January release? Actually at this point I'm looking forward to anything being released!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 4, 2013)

I stopped by Saks and asked about the event they were having.  I wanted to know if they had new products. The MA was working on someone so couldn't talk much but he did say they just got a delivery in.  I said new stuff or relaunched products.  He said both.  I didn't go to the event though.  Just too busy and tired.  So I think things are coming.  I don't know if I want it to launch to soon now as my plate is a bit full with all the impending holiday collections coming out.


----------



## peanut (Oct 6, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I stopped by Saks and asked about the event they were having.  I wanted to know if they had new products. The MA was working on someone so couldn't talk much but he did say they just got a delivery in.  I said new stuff or relaunched products.  He said both.  I didn't go to the event though.  Just too busy and tired.  So I think things are coming.  I don't know if I want it to launch to soon now as my plate is a bit full with all the impending holiday collections coming out.


  Wonderful!! It must be this collection:

  http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-trench-kisses-collection-for-autumnwinter-2013

  I know what you mean though about not wanting it to launch too soon! lol!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2013)

i hope they will have all foundation shades back in stock soon


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2013)

Monsy said:


> i hope they will have all foundation shades back in stock soon


  The SA said they got in some foundation but I didn't believe foundation to be a new products so I didn't really pay attention.  I guess they were out of a lot of shades.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 7, 2013)

peanut said:


> BlahWah, what's in the January release? Actually at this point I'm looking forward to anything being released!


  There's no collection release, as far as I know, just the polish set's official launch.  It's available for a couple weeks (may actually be gone by now!) as a preview then coming out in January sometime.  I figure that I won't be wearing any of those colours till spring anyway so why spend money on that now.  'm also curious as to how they compare to Butter London and Essie as some of the colours are similar to polishes I already have.  But it's Burberry, so that alone makes it tempting to have!

  I just heard back from the SA I know and she said the fall/winter products should be coming in to their store (Holt Renfrew @ Bloor St., Toronto) sometime next week.  I've got a discount code at Sephora that's asking to be used but I'm trying hard to ignore it to save up for Oxblood in all its forms...!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 7, 2013)

Just saw the new products are online on the Burberry Canada site!  Down side is... they don't ship to anywhere so it's just a teaser, but that means things should be coming in-store soon!  Happy dance...!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 8, 2013)

Came across this website reviewing the new items!  http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.ca/2013/10/burberry-trench-kisses.html


----------



## Monsy (Oct 8, 2013)

that nude lipgloss is beautiful


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 9, 2013)

peanut said:


> Wonderful!! It must be this collection:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-trench-kisses-collection-for-autumnwinter-2013
> 
> I know what you mean though about not wanting it to launch too soon! lol!


  There's nothing I really want from the collection. I already have Earthy blush and Pale Barley and love them both. I like it that the model in the promo pic is a Chinese (if that is the official promo pic). Besides being different, it is beautiful and reflects and stays true to the style of Burberry Beauty.

  On the topic of the model, are you ladies loving the puffy lower eyelids of the model? This puffy lower eyelid is currently popular in Korea and Japan, and they have beauty products (non-surgical) to enhance the puffiness. It is said that we lose the puffiness when we grow up, and the puffy lower lids make our eyes cute, and look as though we are smiling. What do you think?

  More pics of the model with burberry products.

  http://twicsy.com/i/zLZ7jd


----------



## Monsy (Oct 9, 2013)

to me puffy under the eyes is only a reminder something is not really ok with the kidneys


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 9, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> There's nothing I really want from the collection. I already have Earthy blush and Pale Barley and love them both. I like it that the model in the promo pic is a Chinese (if that is the official promo pic). Besides being different, it is beautiful and reflects and stays true to the style of Burberry Beauty.  On the topic of the model, are you ladies loving the puffy lower eyelids of the model? This puffy lower eyelid is currently popular in Korea and Japan, and they have beauty products (non-surgical) to enhance the puffiness. It is said that we lose the puffiness when we grow up, and the puffy lower lids make our eyes cute, and look as though we are smiling. What do you think?  More pics of the model with burberry products.  http://twicsy.com/i/zLZ7jd


  Given how awfully tired I look in pictures with my newborn 2 hrs after she was born, the puffy eye trend is not that appealing to me. It is, however, better than....a bagel on my forehead. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/26/bagel-head-forehead-injections-japan-saline_n_1916188.html. I don't usually like derailing m/u threads but I couldn't help posing this!  I'm really glad they used an Asian model as well. I loved the smokey eye from last fall but it looked heavier on me, natural as it looked on Cara and Jourdan. I wish they'd go back and translate the look on her!  About the collection, I'm also glad that stone kajal doesn't look too grey.   I tonight it might be more  like the Stone lipliner from MAC but it leans warmer and just a hint of pink, at least from the pictures. Really curious as to how these kajals will perform.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 9, 2013)

Bagel head can't be real.. surely?


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> I tonight it might be more like the Stone lipliner from MAC but it leans warmer and just a hint of pink, at least from the pictures. Really curious as to how these kajals will perform.


  For a second, I thought you were referring to the bagel head model... But I agree, I think it's high time that cosmetic companies started marketing to a wider variety of skin colours and backgrounds. I see some improvement, but I always find it interesting that there are so many bloggers of different racial backgrounds, which you would think is indicative of who the people buying products are, but the models used are still overwhelmingly white.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 9, 2013)

LOL on the bagel head.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 9, 2013)

saw the Trench Kisses collection is up on the burberry site so i just ordered the lip mist in Trench Kiss.  my first burberry beauty purchase ^_^ im only doing it for the packaging and i picked this specific lipstick because if i dont like the color and depot the lipstick, the name is just so cute since i always wanted a burberry trench coat


----------



## jebogewf (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> saw the Trench Kisses collection is up on the burberry site so i just ordered the lip mist in Trench Kiss.  my first burberry beauty purchase ^_^ im only doing it for the packaging and i picked this specific lipstick because if i dont like the color and depot the lipstick, the name is just so cute since i always wanted a burberry trench coat


I saw that it was up last night too. But where oh where oh where is Pale Barley??? It was supposed to come back permanently with this collection as a repromote and it's not there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed it the first time around, and close to $50 for a single eyeshadow (on ebay) is a little too much for me.


----------



## Haven (Oct 10, 2013)

Are we sure that T was correct about Pale Barley being in this collection?  Everything she mentions is on the Burberry site except that product.


----------



## jebogewf (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, the only thing that is different is that--it's like the decided to substitute it with Gold Pearl for some reason. The only reason I can for their doing that is to get rid of Gold Pearl b/c it isn't selling.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 11, 2013)

damn my lipstick will be delievered today! That was hella fast. It says signature required so im annoyed because i wont even be here today and my ups doesnt deliver on saturday so i would have to wait for monday which i have an appointment so with my luck they will try again while im not home. And tuesday i wont be home... Etc lmao so hopefully they leave one of those little stickers where i can just sign for it and theyll leave it at my doorstep


----------



## katred (Oct 11, 2013)

Haven said:


> Are we sure that T was correct about Pale Barley being in this collection?  Everything she mentions is on the Burberry site except that product.
> I'm guessing that she just printed what was on the press release, but things could have changed since then. I think that they have to get that colour back in at some point- it's pretty much their best seller from what I heard.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *luvlydee*
> ...


  I've managed to have deliveries rerouted to my work instead of home. Maybe that would help?


----------



## Haven (Oct 11, 2013)

Just left my local Burberry boutique. They had the new collection in stock. Pale barley is not part of the collection. Collection was the same as what is on Burberry website. I bought several lip products and earthy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 11, 2013)

Haven said:


> Just left my local Burberry boutique. They had the new collection in stock. Pale barley is not part of the collection. Collection was the same as what is on Burberry website. I bought several lip products and earthy.


  Ooh I can't wait to hear more.  I haven't seen the collection in person yet but it sounds like it might be a big haul for me.  I can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## jebogewf (Oct 11, 2013)

When I saw there was no Pale Barley listed--I decided to write to the Burberry Customer Service and ask about it. I haven't heard anything back yet though.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok so my sis was able to sign for the lipstick yay!! So for my first burberry lipstick i must say i love the application and how smooth it is on my lips. I was shocked at how much color applied on my lips since it is a lip mist and online ive read they are sheer.   As for the color itself Trench Kiss is really not an appealing color to me. Its too light for me. So light it almost gives me that ashy look but for some odd reason it doesnt so im eager experiment with different liners. (Im around nc44 from mac i guess u can say) but i can see these being an awesome nude for lighter skin gals.  The application of the lipstick was so great though that it got me googling other lip mist colors they have lol. Ill write more tomorrow after i wake up since im just too tired to play too much with it right now


----------



## katred (Oct 12, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> The application of the lipstick was so great though that it got me googling other lip mist colors they have lol. Ill write more tomorrow after i wake up since im just too tired to play too much with it right now


  I'd love to see one of the deeper Lip Mist colours like Blueberry against your skin tone. Even though it's darker, it still has enough sheerness that I think it wouldn't be too dramatic on you. Here's a review of it on Cafe Makeup: 

  http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/08/burberry-lip-mist-in-blueberry-review/


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 12, 2013)

^ I was going to suggest Blueberry as well!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> ^ I was going to suggest Blueberry as well!





katred said:


> I'd love to see one of the deeper Lip Mist colours like Blueberry against your skin tone. Even though it's darker, it still has enough sheerness that I think it wouldn't be too dramatic on you. Here's a review of it on Cafe Makeup:   http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/08/burberry-lip-mist-in-blueberry-review/


  U guys want me spending more money dont ya? Lol  I officially hate trench kiss for my skin. Still keeping the tube tho so i can put my fav mac lipsticks in there. Lol


----------



## katred (Oct 12, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I officially hate trench kiss for my skin. Still keeping the tube tho so i can put my fav mac lipsticks in there. Lol









 It's just one little lipstick, luvlydee... What harm could possibly come from one lipstick?


----------



## Haven (Oct 12, 2013)

Rosewood is also a beautiful ls, and I agree with everyone about Blueberry.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 13, 2013)

Haven said:


> Rosewood is also a beautiful ls, and I agree with everyone about Blueberry.


  is rosewood out of stock all the time?

  i tried it and fell in love

  texture is AMAZING


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2013)

Monsy said:


> is rosewood out of stock all the time?
> 
> i tried it and fell in love
> 
> texture is AMAZING


  I'm trying to figure out what is going on with Rosewood too.  You mean the lipstick right?  There is a gloss and an eyeshadow too.  In fact, it looks like there may be two Rosewood lipsticks.  That is what I'm trying to figure out.  There is a Rosewood lip cover but it looks like a Rosewood lip mist is now available.  I'm just wondering what is the difference between the two and if the lip cover will still be carried.  I would think so since Burberry has an Oxblood lip cover and lip mist out right now.  Also, anyone who has recently bought products, are the textures the same as the old product?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 13, 2013)

they are out of stock company wide
  nordstrom will carry it but they do not know when it will be restocked


  i want rosewood and blush lip covers, such a beautiful shades. both out of stock. as i mentioned on previous page they are changing something in production so hopefully all of the stuff that's out of stock they will have again soon


----------



## Haven (Oct 13, 2013)

I purchased rosewood lip mist with the new collection and love it.  Unfortunately I never got rosewood lip cover, so I can't compare the two.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 13, 2013)

katred said:


> It's just one little lipstick, luvlydee... What harm could possibly come from one lipstick?


  No harm, just more beautiful lipstick! =D

  I cheaped out... and by that I mean I spent money on a fistful of lipsticks but took the lip cover and lip mist samples I got (two of each, different purchase extras), popped* and smushed them into a lip palette and have been enjoying my Blueberry and Copper lip mists, Nude and Blush lip covers like that.  I'm tempted to get the full tubes but funds only go so far, especially with so much Oxblood being offered! (sorry, gory image I know....)

  * I originally typed pooped... too much potty training talk!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 13, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm trying to figure out what is going on with Rosewood too.  You mean the lipstick right?  There is a gloss and an eyeshadow too.  In fact, it looks like there may be two Rosewood lipsticks.  That is what I'm trying to figure out.  There is a Rosewood lip cover but it looks like a Rosewood lip mist is now available.  I'm just wondering what is the difference between the two and if the lip cover will still be carried.  I would think so since Burberry has an Oxblood lip cover and lip mist out right now.  Also, anyone who has recently bought products, are the textures the same as the old product?


  I'm inferring from the review I previously posted (link here) that there isn't much difference between the two Rosewood lipsticks other than the texture and pigmentation.  According to her, the lip mist in Oxblood can build up to the lip cover, but I personally think they won't be interchangeable, although not different enough to justify having both. For example, I do find that the Rosewood lip gloss looks a bit different on me than the lip cover, and I would generally prefer the lip cover for the more refined, polished and understated look it gives compared to its gloss form.  Like MAC Russian Red lipstick vs the lipglass.

  Hopefully I'll have a chance to visit the counter when the new products are in.  May not be for another week or two tho... sigh, patience!


----------



## baxterina (Oct 15, 2013)

Birthday Blossom Blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  It's just a pop of fresh. Blossom is natural pink looking good even when someone is pale like I am.
  It blends into the skin and gives devy look.


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2013)

baxterina said:


> Birthday Blossom Blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I can't even describe how much I want this blush. It looks just... just beyond wonderful on you. Seems to have an absolutely perfect balance between warm and cool tones.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 16, 2013)

That looks super gorgeous on you, baxterina!


----------



## Haven (Oct 16, 2013)

baxterina said:


> Birthday Blossom Blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty!  I have been looking for Blossom, but it is sold out everywhere around here.


----------



## baxterina (Oct 17, 2013)

katred said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you, although I haven't had the chance to check for myself. I get the feeling that Burberry wants to offer their shades in a range of finishes, so that you can choose the coverage you want, but that the colour itself doesn't vary a lot from one finish to another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks and hope Blossom will find You soon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It is absolutely number one for me now


----------



## baxterina (Oct 17, 2013)

Haven said:


> Very pretty!  I have been looking for Blossom, but it is sold out everywhere around here.


  It is  But I made birthday wish and Blossom just appeared
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not only Blossom but my Cliniquue runway Coral Lipstick I was dreaming about for some time.
  What I want to say is that all my birthday beauty wishes are facts and I'm waitig for summer to see some blush that will make me dream again.


----------



## baxterina (Oct 17, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> That looks super gorgeous on you, baxterina!


  Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Think it's the specyfic warm-cool shade who can make every complexion bloom.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 18, 2013)

Haven said:


> Rosewood is also a beautiful ls, and I agree with everyone about Blueberry.


  Does anyone know when Rosewood Lip Cover is supposed to be back in stock? Is it January?!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 19, 2013)

I was surprised to find a Burberry Fall display in a Burberry store at the mall this week.  I never thought to stop in this store and see if they sold the makeup line.  I figured I'd try.  The SA said they only had the fall collection and it was a test.  I tried all the Oxblood stuff and I'm getting that.  I tried Trench Kisses blush and it didn't really look all that special on me.  I have the Nude Gold gloss and thought that was better for the look.  I forgot to try the Trench Kisses lipstick.  I didn't see any Rosewood lip color on the display.  So I'm definitely getting Oxblood gloss and liner.  I don't know which Oxblood lipstick I'll get but mostly likely I will get the lip mist.  But the lip cover looked nice also.  Maybe I'll get both.  I think I'm going to wait for my Nordies SA to call me when this collection is in since I have loads to buy right now.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 19, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> Does anyone know when Rosewood Lip Cover is supposed to be back in stock? Is it January?!


  nordstrom live chat told me they don't know and have no info when is rosewood or any other item going to be back in stock


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 20, 2013)

I actually called Burberry online late Friday and they said they had no idea either.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2013)

some stuff is back in stock on nordstrom with a ship date of 10/28 (some foundation shades that were out of stock for a while, of course the only shade I need they do not have yet ugghhh). No lipsticks either


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 31, 2013)

Torontonians, I have horrible news!!!  Holt Renfrew at Bloor no longer carries Burberry Beauty!  I got an email from the MA last week with pictures of the products (which I have yet to load up here, sorry!) and in my reply to my thank you email, she informed me that they packed up just this past weekend!  I am soooo sad. =(  Unless they're now at the Burberry store at Yorkdale, which I'll have to call about when I have the time.  If anyone else knows or can find out, please share!  Sigh... I might have to get everything when family and friends go out of town.  Or maybe Holt Renfrew in Vancouver ships.... but no more swatching!


----------



## kait0 (Oct 31, 2013)

Vancouver does ship, 12$ or free to your local holt renfrew.


----------



## katred (Oct 31, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> Sigh... I might have to get everything when family and friends go out of town. Or maybe Holt Renfrew in Vancouver ships.... but no more swatching!


  The only slight hope that I take from this is the possibility that they're pulling out of HR because they've got a better deal for distribution with someone else- probably The Bay.


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey has anyone else seen that Nordstrom has a lot of stuff in stock--well, available for pre-order. Like eyeshadows, blushes, quads, etc. They had Blossom up last night--it's already gone though but they have still have Pale Barley up!!! I ordered like an hour ago. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Haven (Nov 4, 2013)

OK this is what "a little bird" told me.  Not sure how much has already been shared here, so I am sorry if I am repeating anything.  Burberry (not sure if this is just the cosmetic portion or whole company) was bought out.  The new company is planning on keeping the same formula of the makeup products but will be changing the packaging.  I certainly hope that the formulas of the original line are kept!  Some colors/shades from the original line may be discontinued.  This means that right now they are simply selling off the old stock of those products.  The person I spoke to did not know yet what colors/shades might be disappearing. Or how fast certain products would be phased out.   All of this is supposed to be behind the "production issues" we have all heard about.  I was told if there was anything from the original line that I was dying to get that I should get it now to be on the safe side - in case products are discontinued.

  The person who told me this seemed pretty sure of the info, but I am still taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it's really odd that all these changes/confusion are going on with Burberry when the beauty part of the company is relatively new and (to my knowledge) successful.  Just makes me wonder about the motivation behind it


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 5, 2013)

From what I heard Burberry settled a lot of money to move their production in house because the company that was making them before was sub par.


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 6, 2013)

A few months ago, when I saw a lot of stuff was "disappearing" or not in stock online--I bought like 6 or 7 eyeshadows I had on my to-buy list, but had never picked up. I wasn't sure what was going on--and I knew I had to have them. Burberry eyeshadows are one of my absolute favorites that I seem to reach for constantly. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I thought I did hear that they were moving stuff "in-house" as well.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 10, 2013)

So I guess they have come out with something new now - nail polishes:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/11/on-my-radar.html


----------



## Haven (Nov 10, 2013)

Now I have been told that some of the classic blush shades/colors will be disappearing.  Unfortunately Blossom is supposedly on the endangered list.  Still taking this info with a grain of salt....


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 10, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> So I guess they have come out with something new now - nail polishes:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/11/on-my-radar.html


  I know!!! So excited!!! I ordered a few the other night or pre-ordered anyways, since they won't ship until the end of the month. Can't wait. They look so pretty. Check out this post too, to see more pictures of them:

http://gummyvision.com/gummyvision/...blossom-blush-available-to-order-on-nordstrom


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 12, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> So I guess they have come out with something new now - nail polishes:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/11/on-my-radar.html


  Yep yep, take a look at this link! http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.ca/2013/10/burberry-trench-kisses.html


----------



## lmc1971 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was also very sorry to see the Burberry counter at Holt's Bloor close but on a happier note, they will be opening a *Tom Ford Beauty* counter in it's place before the end of the year! 

  I spotted a small display of beauty products at the *Burberry* store at Yorkdale this past Monday, so perhaps we'll see the seasonal collections sold there.   But rumour has it that *Hudson Bay *will be carrying the Burberry Beauty line very soon...stay tuned!


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 13, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> Yep yep, take a look at this link! http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.ca/2013/10/burberry-trench-kisses.html


I ordered a couple last week. Unfortunately, i have to wait until the end of the month until they ship. hopefully, my order won't be cancelled like my order containing Pale Barley was. did that happen to anyone else?


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *lmc1971* 

 
  I spotted a small display of beauty products at the *Burberry* store at Yorkdale this past Monday, so perhaps we'll see the seasonal collections sold there.   But rumour has it that *Hudson Bay *will be carrying the Burberry Beauty line very soon...stay tuned! 



  Really, where at Holt's Yorkdale?!  I went on Wednesday but didn't see anything. =( I went to the Beauty Bar and they didn't really know much (except about Tom Ford being at Bloor).  I did find out that having items transferred from Vancouver to Yorkdale won't cost anything. =D  I hope to put in an order this week and pick up next week!

  If they do come to Hudson Bay, I have a feeling it will just be Bloor and/or Queen locations along with Yorkdale.  Still, better than nothing!


----------



## lmc1971 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's not inside Holt's...it's in the Burberry store at Yorkdale.  The store is down the hall from Holt's near the J.Crew.    They had a smal display of cosmetics inside the store.   I also heard a rumour that we may see Burberry Beauty at Sephora one of these days....but that would be a long time in the future.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 18, 2013)

lmc1971 said:


> It's not inside Holt's...it's in the Burberry store at Yorkdale.  The store is down the hall from Holt's near the J.Crew.    They had a smal display of cosmetics inside the store.   I also heard a rumour that we may see Burberry Beauty at Sephora one of these days....but that would be a long time in the future.


  Oops, yes, you did write that.  I was too tired and too excited, mixed it up in my head.  I was going to pop into the Burberry store to check but had my baby in a stroller.. not the most inviting store for strollers.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2013)

I see some gold packaged items on the Saks site for pre-order.  I guess this is a holiday collection.  But how do they have holiday products before the fall collection?  Has anyone heard anything about this collection?

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Burberry-Event/Beauty/shop/_/N-52junv/Ne-52iqfl?esre=brbrryhldyvntpage8Model1pa


----------



## Haven (Nov 23, 2013)

The holiday products are already available on Burberry's website.


----------



## Haven (Nov 23, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I purchased one of the new nps in the fall collection - stone.  I am not a fan of the formula at all.  It was thick and applied terribly.  It also began peeling off my nails in one day even with a base coat and top coat.  Maybe I just chose the wrong color to try, but I am not planning on buying any more of these.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 23, 2013)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...368&P_name=Burberry&N=306616315&bmUID=ka6DYI8

  is this their permanent item just in special packaging?


----------



## Haven (Nov 23, 2013)

Monsy said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...368&P_name=Burberry&N=306616315&bmUID=ka6DYI8
> 
> is this their permanent item just in special packaging?


  The burberry site lists the colors for the holiday collection as:

  Fresh Glow in Nude Radiance
  Lip Mist in Trench Kiss
  Lip Glow in Trench Kiss
  Nail Polish in Light Gold

  The lip mist, fresh glow, and lip glow all appear to be permanent products in special packaging.


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 23, 2013)

I did a review of the nail polish a few days ago--if anyone wants to read about it.
  http://bit.ly/IbMGnO
  The polish itself is really pretty--but I didn't care for the brush at all. It reminded me of one of those cheap paint brushes you would use in grade school. And a lot of the fall collection seems to be available at Nordstrom now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> I did a review of the nail polish a few days ago--if anyone wants to read about it.
> http://bit.ly/IbMGnO
> The polish itself is really pretty--but I didn't care for the brush at all. It reminded me of one of those cheap paint brushes you would use in grade school. And a lot of the fall collection seems to be available at Nordstrom now.


  I don't see anything from fall on the Nordstrom site except the kohl pencils.  I don't see the oxblood lipstick or gloss or trench kisses yet.


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 23, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't see anything from fall on the Nordstrom site except the kohl pencils.  I don't see the oxblood lipstick or gloss or trench kisses yet.


  Really? I just saw the Kohl pencils and other polishes, too, and I guess I just assumed that they had gotten the rest. I'm sorry. I know I've seen it all on Burberry's site--but that's not the same I know.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 26, 2013)

Checked out the Burberry store at Yorkdale for their beauty items.  They will only be displaying their feature collection but that's okay for now!  It's almost right at the front of the store, far left.  The sales rep mentioned something about a Queen Street locaiton and she doesn't think it's with Hudson's Bay.  She did say that the holiday items should be arriving next week.  I'm hoping all these fall/winter items show up in the new packaging!  And somewhat hoping there isn't anything new, or at least not too much.  If I ever thought MAC was expensive to keep up with new items.. ha!  On display were   Earthy Light Glow Fresh Glow in Nude Radiance polishes in Stone, Oxblood and Black Poppy lip glows in Oxblood and Trench Kiss lip mists in... wow, I'm blanking out here!  I'll guess Trench Kiss for sure, but there was no Oxblood. lip cover in Oxblood (although it seemed a bit on the glossy side so I'm wondering if it was actually the lip mist) Effortless Kohl in Stone, Oxblood and Black Poppy the grey e/s quad e/s in Trench and Gold Pearl black mascara  Since I have a gift card with Holt's I only got one item today, the Effortless Kohl in Oxblood.  Loved the colour on my hand and tried it on my lips.  It doesn't show up well over lip balm (I was using Jack Black) but there was enough pigmentation after a few swipes for me to walk around with it.  I'll try it later this week on eyes, cheeks and lips.  It seems less pink than the lip cover, polish and lipglow.  It seems the less dry the item, the pinker Oxblood becomes.  So kohls are the reddest whereas the lip glows seem significantly pinker, like a pinky red.  I guess that makes sense?  Keeping it real? lol  I'm trying to limit myself to just 3 items when ordering from Holt's.  Oxblood lip cover is definitely on my list.  Then I'm trying to decide between the polishes (Stone or Oxblood), Stone lip mist and Stone e/kohl.  I dabbed a couple of dots of Stone n/p to compare with other nudes (e.g. BL All Hail The Queen, BL Cuppa).  Will hopefully compare tonight!


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> I'm trying to limit myself to just 3 items when ordering from Holt's. Oxblood lip cover is definitely on my list. Then I'm trying to decide between the polishes (Stone or Oxblood), Stone lip mist and Stone e/kohl. I dabbed a couple of dots of Stone n/p to compare with other nudes (e.g. BL All Hail The Queen, BL Cuppa). Will hopefully compare tonight!


  Can't wait to hear your thoughts after comparing the polishes. I'm curious about the mention of selling at a location on Queen, because I honestly can't imagine where it would be _except_ The Bay, who haven't carried the line thus far. If they end up getting Burberry beauty, I am going to do a happy dance right down the middle of Ste-Catherine St. in Montreal.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 1, 2013)

katred said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts after comparing the polishes. I'm curious about the mention of selling at a location on Queen, because I honestly can't imagine where it would be _except_ The Bay, who haven't carried the line thus far. If they end up getting Burberry beauty, I am going to do a happy dance right down the middle of Ste-Catherine St. in Montreal.


  I really hope it's at Hudson's Bay too, and that it comes to Yorkdale!  I hope it comes to Montreal too - I'd love to see more swatches by you and hear more of your thoughts!

  As for the polishes, I wish now I took a picture but generally, Stone polish looks like a darker cousin to Cuppa, sort of in between Cuppa and All Hail the Queen in light/darkness.  The tone is similar to Cuppa, altho hard to tell with just dabs.  If it's a tad warmer/cooler, it's just by a touch.  Sorry I don't have any other reference!  If it helps, having all three would make for a great tonal mani, but Cuppa and Stone may be too close to use just together.  As for longevity and application, I can't really speak to that unfortunately.

  About the kohl, I only used it for one day but I did like what I could do.  I could use Oxblood on the eyes but I definitely need a liner as I have no lashes to give definition.  I applied it on my ring finger and blended it in from the outer lid to the middle lid.  That might give more play time than directly applying as one reviewer did.  On the cheeks it gave a pretty flush, a deeper red with a hint of pink without looking pink?  I didn't use too much as I didn't have much time and was going for a natural look.  Again, I applied product to my finger first then blended on the cheeks.  On the lips, without lip balm, I applied it directly and lightly and found it was almost like a pencil stain.  I didn't layer it on, just applied enough colour for it to show up and it was easy enough on the lips.  It didn't look heavy or like a pencil (when applied lightly), more like a stain.  Everything seemed to last decently enough but given that I was only at home and did minimal makeup, it's not a true test of wear time.  Of course, it wore off the lips first.

  Overall it reminded me of (my newly-gotten) NARS G-Spot multiple but less pink/plum and less creamy.  Given that the multiple has much more product I would almost not bother with the kohl but given that I have it, I would rather carry the kohl since it's smaller and doesn't dry out the lips as multiples seem to do.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 2, 2013)

ordered sheer luminous foundation and fresh glow


----------



## peanut (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's a nice piece on a few of the nail polish colors.

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/12/burberry-nail-polishes-200-steel-grey.html

  I pre-ordered 202 and 203 from Nordstrom and seeing this, I'm glad I did.

  Monsy, can't wait to hear what you think about fresh glow and the foundation. I love both!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 8, 2013)

My SA from Nordstrom called me last week to ask if I wanted to order something for an event they were having. She called really late at night and I was half asleep but I still managed to order Oxblood lipstick and lipgloss. She tried to get me to get other stuff but I resisted.  I'm on Christmas Shopping For Others Mode so I'm really trying to not buy anything for myself until my shopping is done.  I'm so glad I read the reviews on the Oxblood lip pencil so I could skip that one.  So Nordstrom stores have the product.  Plus I saw the lipstick and lipgloss on the Nordstrom site a few days ago.  So it has finally come in if anyone is looking for it.

  Burberry is so late with the fall collection it is unbelievable.  I think everyone else is coming out with their spring line soon.  Burberry will probably have their spring line available next fall.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 11, 2013)

I have to complain about Sheer luminous foundation packaging. Pump is total crap. Product is barely coming out, I have to press gazillion times. Anyone else having this issue? Any suggestions how to fix it?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 11, 2013)

My Oxblood lip mist and lip glow arrived today.  The SA threw in a gift too - 2 mini lipsticks and a pewter makeup bag.  Anyway, the Oxblood lip mist is not as expected.  I thought it would be a bit vampier.  But I like it a lot more than I thought I would.  It is quite wearable and I think it would look good on all skin tones.  I like the idea of vampy but I always end up not wearing those shades anyway.  I think I would wear this one a lot.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 13, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I have to complain about Sheer luminous foundation packaging. Pump is total crap. Product is barely coming out, I have to press gazillion times. Anyone else having this issue? Any suggestions how to fix it?


  I have 5 Burberry products which use the pump and I've never had any issues with them.  Perhaps the bottle is defective?  Call the sales rep if you can't bring the bottle in.  Good luck!


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 13, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Oxblood lip mist and lip glow arrived today.  The SA threw in a gift too - 2 mini lipsticks and a pewter makeup bag.  Anyway, the Oxblood lip mist is not as expected.  I thought it would be a bit vampier.  But I like it a lot more than I thought I would.  It is quite wearable and I think it would look good on all skin tones.  I like the idea of vampy but I always end up not wearing those shades anyway.  I think I would wear this one a lot.


  I've been really looking forward to the Oxblood colour so I'm definitely getting the lip cover instead of the lip mist.  I do hope to get the lip mist sometime though!  How have you been finding it?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 13, 2013)

BlahWah said:


> I've been really looking forward to the Oxblood colour so I'm definitely getting the lip cover instead of the lip mist.  I do hope to get the lip mist sometime though!  How have you been finding it?


  I really like it and the coverage is good.  Not sheer with 2 swipes but I'm thinking I may get the lip cover as well.  I'm starting to like the lip covers more and more so I probably should have picked that one first.


----------



## Living Doll (Dec 15, 2013)

I ordered my first Burberry products yesterday, Rose blush and Pale Barley eyeshadow. Both were shipped today, which blew my mind considering Pale Barley was supposed to be backordered until 1/11/14!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2013)

My nude radiance was backordered until 12/18 now they send me email that it will take even longer


----------



## tats (Dec 25, 2013)

Have you guys seen new 'english rose' pink eye shadow palette for spring summer 2014? I can't wait to get my hands on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      http://www.ladolcevitae.com/burberry-unveils-english-rose-makeup/


----------



## Living Doll (Dec 26, 2013)

tats said:


> http://www.ladolcevitae.com/burberry-unveils-english-rose-makeup/


  I want to see swatches of Trench Kiss!


----------



## peanut (Dec 26, 2013)

tats said:


> http://www.ladolcevitae.com/burberry-unveils-english-rose-makeup/


  I've been waiting impatiently waiting for this! It's so pretty! They used it on the models for the spring runway show in September:

http://www.stylist.co.uk/fashion-week/beauty-blog/lfw-petal-eyelids-at-burberry#image-rotator-1

  I'm thinking strategic use of that pink IFKWIM. lol!

  Anyone have an ETA? Gosh, I'm still waiting on a few items from the last collection.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 26, 2013)

That's so pretty!  Love that nail polish too.


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried the pink azalea (no. 308?)... any thoughts?

  ty


----------



## Monsy (Dec 26, 2013)

i have pink cameo lip glow on my wishlist


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh lovely quad I hope it gets a Feb release here.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## eepeepburrah (Dec 30, 2013)

I got the base, lipstick, and lipgloss all in the golden holiday packaging. OH MY GEEZ. I never want them to run out because they are GORGEOUS. I just want to sit them out and look at them all day. lol


----------



## peanut (Jan 5, 2014)

Burberry Spring palettes and nail polishes are on Burberry.com. I ordered both of the eye palettes. I didn't even know there was a green palette! Really looking forward to that one! I'm a wee bit wary of the pink palette due to the rabbit effect, but it's so darn pretty I have to give it a try. Love the matching polishes too!!


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 5, 2014)

peanut said:


> Burberry Spring palettes and nail polishes are on Burberry.com. I ordered both of the eye palettes. I didn't even know there was a green palette! Really looking forward to this one! I'm a wee bit wary of the pink palette due to the rabbit effect, but it's so darn pretty I have to give it a try. Love the matching polishes too!!


I saw that too! I only got the pink palette and one of the nail polishes. The polish doesn't look like anything I already have. I wanted the purple one too, but my husband goes to me, you already have too many purple polishes, lol. I wasn't drawn to the green part of the collection at all. And I don't think this palette will do the whole rabbit eyes thing. It's seems too light and pastel like. If that makes any sense.


----------



## katred (Jan 5, 2014)

The two Spring quads are listed as out of stock on the Canadian Burberry site, but everything else seems to be in. I'm actually attracted to both the pinks and greens, both the palettes and the nail polishes. This can't be good for my wallet. I'm actually planning on doing an order from Burberry in the near future, since their stuff is so difficult to get otherwise in Canada. I won't have the opportunity to swatch in person, but I'll just have to go with what I think will work based on what I have already, the swatches I've seen on line and what I remember from the one time that I did get to a Burberry Beauty counter- the only one in the country. I might hold off until these palettes are in stock, though, because they seem to be calling my name...


----------



## peanut (Jan 5, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I saw that too! I only got the pink palette and one of the nail polishes. The polish doesn't look like anything I already have. I wanted the purple one too, but my husband goes to me, you already have too many purple polishes, lol. I wasn't drawn to the green part of the collection at all. And I don't think this palette will do the whole rabbit eyes thing. It's seems too light and pastel like. If that makes any sense.


Husbands!! Don't they understand the vast color variations in purple polish?? lol! I really liked those pink and green polishes. I bought the set of spring polishes that they offered a few months ago, which includes them, but I haven't used it yet. They are definitely spring colors, so I'll wait til it gets warmer.


----------



## peanut (Jan 5, 2014)

katred said:


> The two Spring quads are listed as out of stock on the Canadian Burberry site, but everything else seems to be in. I'm actually attracted to both the pinks and greens, both the palettes and the nail polishes. This can't be good for my wallet. I'm actually planning on doing an order from Burberry in the near future, since their stuff is so difficult to get otherwise in Canada. I won't have the opportunity to swatch in person, but I'll just have to go with what I think will work based on what I have already, the swatches I've seen on line and what I remember from the one time that I did get to a Burberry Beauty counter- the only one in the country. I might hold off until these palettes are in stock, though, because they seem to be calling my name...


I think these quads are going to be so lovely for spring! Normally I buy from Nordstrom, but I'm still waiting on some Burberry polishes and a lip mist I ordered more than a month ago, so I figured I might as well order from Burberry instead of waiting for Nordstrom. If it pops up tomorrow on Nordstrom I'm going to feel dumb!


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 5, 2014)

peanut said:


> Husbands!! Don't they understand the vast color variations in purple polish?? lol! I really liked those pink and green polishes. I bought the set of spring polishes that they offered a few months ago, which includes them, but I haven't used it yet. They are definitely spring colors, so I'll wait til it gets warmer.


  Oh, he's A LOT better than most, lol. Trust me on that. He knows a lot product names and what colors they are--thanks to me talking about makeup incessantly. But, I'd rather talk about makeup than football cards. Though, he doesn't really ever bring that up, lol. I only got the Dusky Mauve color. I can't think of many polishes I have that look like it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 5, 2014)

peanut said:


> I think these quads are going to be so lovely for spring! Normally I buy from Nordstrom, but I'm still waiting on some Burberry polishes and a lip mist I ordered more than a month ago, so I figured I might as well order from Burberry instead of waiting for Nordstrom. If it pops up tomorrow on Nordstrom I'm going to feel dumb!


  This is my dilemma.  I have an SA at Burberry Nordstrom counter that I really like to buy from.  She already told me that there is an event on the 19th.  I think I read on here that they are Burberry online exclusives but I don't know if that was confirmed. I'm wondering if she will have them.  I would hate to order them and then she get's them in.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 6, 2014)

katred said:


> The two Spring quads are listed as out of stock on the Canadian Burberry site, but everything else seems to be in. I'm actually attracted to both the pinks and greens, both the palettes and the nail polishes. This can't be good for my wallet. I'm actually planning on doing an order from Burberry in the near future, since their stuff is so difficult to get otherwise in Canada. I won't have the opportunity to swatch in person, but I'll just have to go with what I think will work based on what I have already, the swatches I've seen on line and what I remember from the one time that I did get to a Burberry Beauty counter- the only one in the country. I might hold off until these palettes are in stock, though, because they seem to be calling my name...


  I tried before to purchase from there but I wasn't able to check out.  Hopefully they've changed that!


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> I tried before to purchase from there but I wasn't able to check out.  Hopefully they've changed that!


  Oh crap. Seriously? I'd never "committed" to purchasing, so I assumed that since they had the products on the web site that they were available. It honestly wouldn't surprise me if that weren't the case, given that I've never heard of anyone being able to order from them directly.

  EDIT- I checked the web site and sadly, you are correct. They do not ship cosmetics to Canada. So I guess Burberry and me are not meant to be.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is my dilemma.  I have an SA at Burberry Nordstrom counter that I really like to buy from.  She already told me that there is an event on the 19th.  I think I read on here that they are Burberry online exclusives but I don't know if that was confirmed. I'm wondering if she will have them.  I would hate to order them and then she get's them in.


I think I read that too. On here someone posted a link to the color story and I remember it saying that this stuff will only be online at Burberry.com.

http://www.ladolcevitae.com/burberry-unveils-english-rose-makeup/


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 6, 2014)

katred said:


> Oh crap. Seriously? I'd never "committed" to purchasing, so I assumed that since they had the products on the web site that they were available. It honestly wouldn't surprise me if that weren't the case, given that I've never heard of anyone being able to order from them directly.
> 
> EDIT- I checked the web site and sadly, you are correct. They do not ship cosmetics to Canada. So I guess Burberry and me are not meant to be.


  It really is to bad they won't let us order directly from them.  Could you order from Holt Renfrew?


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> It really is to bad they won't let us order directly from them.  Could you order from Holt Renfrew?


  From what I understand, you can call the Burberry counter at Holt's Vancouver and they will ship to you, provided they have what you're looking for. I find it bizarre that Burberry just won't let people order direct from them. They have a notice on their site about how they can't ship certain items to certain countries because of import restrictions- but the beauty products are already available in Canada, so that excuse shouldn't apply.


----------



## peanut (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote:


jebogewf said:


> I think I read that too. On here someone posted a link to the color story and I remember it saying that this stuff will only be online at Burberry.com.
> 
> http://www.ladolcevitae.com/burberry-unveils-english-rose-makeup/


  Icecaramellatte, I often have this problem! I don't have a Nordstrom anywhere near me but I do have a wonderful Burberry SA and buy from her 90% of the time. So I felt very guilty pushing that Buy button! But if it's true that they're Burberry.com exclusives, I won't feel bad (thanks for the link, Jenny!). I hadn't heard anything about an event on the 19th. Let us know if you get more information.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 6, 2014)

peanut said:


> Quote:
> 
> Icecaramellatte, I often have this problem! I don't have a Nordstrom anywhere near me but I do have a wonderful Burberry SA and buy from her 90% of the time. So I felt very guilty pushing that Buy button! But if it's true that they're Burberry.com exclusives, I won't feel bad (thanks for the link, Jenny!). I hadn't heard anything about an event on the 19th. Let us know if you get more information.


  I tried the counter but didn't get my SA. No answer at all.  I did have her voicemail on a card so I left a message.  Hopefully, she will get back to me by tomorrow.  I do know that she has never called me for an event when they didn't have something new so here's hoping.


----------



## kait0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Apparently the burberry counter is closing at Holt Renfrew in Van - not sure when exactly.


----------



## katred (Jan 7, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Apparently the burberry counter is closing at Holt Renfrew in Van - not sure when exactly.


  I kinda wish that they'd abandon the exclusivity with Holt's and just make a deal with The Bay, like Armani did. The Bay seems much more serious about promoting and distributing high end beauty brands, ironically enough.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 7, 2014)

katred said:


> I kinda wish that they'd abandon the exclusivity with Holt's and just make a deal with The Bay, like Armani did. The Bay seems much more serious about promoting and distributing high end beauty brands, ironically enough.


  The Bay has a wider audience which would definitely get it more noticed.  So many people I talk to who are also into makeup don't know about Burberry Beauty, which is sad!  I liked having a reason to visit Holt's though.  The makeup lines are the only things I can afford there, haha, and most of their beauty lines are available outside of their store.


----------



## Natyk (Jan 7, 2014)

Just heads up new Spring 2014 collection is up on the Burberry Beauty website


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 7, 2014)

Natyk said:


> Just heads up new Spring 2014 collection is up on the Burberry Beauty website


 I think it's time to venture out and try this line. Thanks


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 9, 2014)

I just spoke to my Burberry SA at Nordstrom's.  She knew exactly what I was talking about.  She said they were going to get the pink and the green palette but she didn't know when.  I can wait.  I have gobs of items on my wish list.  As far as the event, it is a store wide event and I got the dates wrong,  It is on Friday and Saturday, the 17th and the 18th.   I previously said the 19th and the store isn't even open that day.

  Anyway, I look forward to seeing pics and swatches from people who have already purchased the items.  I'm very excited by these colors.  Although Burberry mostly has neutrals in its permanent collection, I was greatly impressed by the last year's spring??? collection with the bright lip glosses.  I thought they did bright glosses surprisingly well.


----------



## peanut (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my Burberry package today. Here are a couple pics of the Sage Green No. 15 quad and the Rose Pink No. 10 quad. Haven't tried yet but both look a bit shimmery to me.




  Sage Green



  Rose Pink


----------



## User38 (Jan 15, 2014)

They look beautiful in pan, peanut.. good luck~ enjoy!


----------



## kait0 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ohh my gosh rose pink looks beautiful! Let us know how you like it


----------



## katred (Jan 16, 2014)

peanut said:


> Got my Burberry package today. Here are a couple pics of the Sage Green No. 15 quad and the Rose Pink No. 10 quad. Haven't tried yet but both look a bit shimmery to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Based on what they look like in the pan, I want both.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 16, 2014)

peanut said:


> Got my Burberry package today. Here are a couple pics of the Sage Green No. 15 quad and the Rose Pink No. 10 quad. Haven't tried yet but both look a bit shimmery to me.


  They are absolutely gorgeous!  I think I like them better than the original quads.  That sage one I've gotta get!  How is the formula?  I found the original quads were a bit chalky at times (I have Pink Taupe and Dark Spice, the latter being the chalky-ish one).


----------



## LivN (Feb 12, 2014)

New quads are gorgeous. They always surprise me. Burberry Fresh Glow in Nude Radiance powder is one of my favourite beauty products.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 15, 2014)

Torontonians, the spring collection is up for purchase at the Burberry store at Yorkdale. =D I was told the polishes may go quickly as the staff have been talking about them the most. I hope to purchase a few next week, altho I want all of them!!  I picked up the Sage quad yesterday. Haven't had a chance to play with it yet but it looks soon pretty. The pink quad is as well but may be similar to the permanent collection. The taupe shade reminded me of Rosewood but unfortunately swatch comparisons couldn't be done.   One item I thought was useless is the new Lavender gloss. It's basically tinted with colour but nothing that will show on the lips. It may affect a pale lippie but ever so slightly.  Here is a pic of the display and one of the two glosses available.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The lip mists in the collection are Trench Kisses (which washes me out too much) and Pink Heather (or Heather Pink?).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left: Lavender lip glow; Right: clear lip glow


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 16, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Left: Lavender lip glow; Right: clear lip glow


  Do you know if they are going to be carrying the makeup from now on? I was at the Queen St. store and they said although they had the gold/Christmas collection, they weren't carrying it. Wondering if they have any stock from past collections as I would love to get the Oxblood Lip Sheer (great colour!). Thanks!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 16, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> Do you know if they are going to be carrying the makeup from now on? I was at the Queen St. store and they said although they had the gold/Christmas collection, they weren't carrying it. Wondering if they have any stock from past collections as I would love to get the Oxblood Lip Sheer (great colour!). Thanks!


  Give them a call as they do still have some from the fall and holiday collections. I got the gold nail polish and was told they have a bin of the gold items still. I'm not sure about Oxblood lip mist tho as she mentioned that the Effortless Kohl in Oxblood sold pretty quick.  I asked about the permanent line and she said they're in talks with The Bay but no timeline in view yet. To their knowledge the Holts Vancouver counter has closed as well. And I haven't used my Holts gift card yet! =(


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 16, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> I asked about the permanent line and she said they're in talks with The Bay but no timeline in view yet. To their knowledge the Holts Vancouver counter has closed as well. And I haven't used my Holts gift card yet! =(


  Thanks; I will ask the next time I'm in. I don't understand why Holt's got rid of the line. I can think of a few others they might have ditched before Burberry. My understanding is that it sold very well in Toronto.


----------



## katred (Feb 17, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> Thanks; I will ask the next time I'm in. I don't understand why Holt's got rid of the line. I can think of a few others they might have ditched before Burberry. My understanding is that it sold very well in Toronto.


  It may have been due to the production and stock issues that Burberry was having. On the other hand, it may have been that Burberry decided to exit on their own. Holt's has a bad reputation for negotiating exclusivity with certain lines and then only making them available at one or two stores (Burberry, Chantecaille, Tom Ford, etc.). I understand that they want to test new lines out, but with only nine stores nationally, it doesn't make sense to limit new products. The Bay can test a product line and still have it available in more markets than HR could with full distribution because they have far more stores.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 21, 2014)

Burberry.com has the Fall 2014 Nailpolish set up until March 3rd if anyone is interested.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2014)

this is how my order from nordstrom arrived





  I am so upset

  their customer service was useless . told me to drive to a store to exchange it. really? not happening


----------



## kait0 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow. That's ridiculous! Why would they tell you to go to a store to exchange an item that you received in the mail..?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2014)

Because their CS is not that helpful. They told me to send it back to get refund. I sure will. As well as other burberry stuff that I got. I also have problem with their foundation pump, it's barely working. I have to press it god knows how many times to get the product out. Such a cheap terrible packaging from such a luxury brand. And I will try to email burberry about this too.


----------



## jebogewf (Mar 1, 2014)

Monsy said:


> this is how my order from nordstrom arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW! Really?!? I've never had problems like that with Nordstrom. Stuff like that usually happens to me at like Bloomingdales. I'm so sorry. That's just terrible.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 2, 2014)

Monsy said:


> this is how my order from nordstrom arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's horrible! Do you have a Twitter account? I find I get quicker service by posting there (but only after I've tried contacting them directly to work things out). That really should not be happening.

  As for the pump issue you've been having, I'm surprised about that as I have 5 bottles from Burberry with no issues. Perhaps something's loose? Maybe contact Burberry directly about that one?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> That's horrible! Do you have a Twitter account? I find I get quicker service by posting there (but only after I've tried contacting them directly to work things out). That really should not be happening.


  I first tried contacting them directly three times and nothing until I posted on twitter they responded right away...power of the social media I guess


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 3, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I first tried contacting them directly three times and nothing until I posted on twitter they responded right away...power of the social media I guess


  So on Twitter they said to bring it to a store? Really disappointing to hear! I have half a mind to Twitter-complain with you!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry I was confusing. Nordstrom first told me to bring it to the store. After that I complained on tweeter.

  Then I emailed burberry and they also told to bring the product into their store


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 14, 2014)

Picked up some Burberry over the weekend.  I had been waiting for Nordstrom to get the spring collection in.  Once I saw it online, I figured I'd wait for my SA to call as I had many things on my list of things to get.  That call never came.  I was at Saks and picked up the pink quad and the Camelia Pink lipstick even though the SA was trying to get me to go for the neutral browns quad.  I tried to get Blossom Blush but they gave me the wrong one so I'm going to get it later this week.  Maybe tomorrow.  On a fluke I decided to call my Nordies SA.  I was told she no longer worked there.  So now I have a dilemma.  Should I continue to shop at Nordies  and get a new favorite SA or cultivate a relationship at Saks?  The only thing is I think the Saks SA maybe a little too conservative for me.  But she did steer me towards Camelia Pink which I really like.  I'm hoping to get the green quad soon.  Does anyone like these two quads?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Apr 28, 2014)

I got the new Pink quad and its beautiful! I love it. Also, I was at Nordstroms yesterday at their Burberry counter and they had out two new grey toned eyeshadows that had not been released yet! They were gorgeous. One was a dark steel grey with more of a matte/sheen finish, and the other was a really beautiful silvery taupe with shimmer in it. Unfortunately they did not have any in stock, just testers. Wondering if they are part of the Fall/Winter 2014?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 28, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> I got the new Pink quad and its beautiful! I love it. Also, I was at Nordstroms yesterday at their Burberry counter and they had out two new grey toned eyeshadows that had not been released yet! They were gorgeous. One was a dark steel grey with more of a matte/sheen finish, and the other was a really beautiful silvery taupe with shimmer in it. Unfortunately they did not have any in stock, just testers. Wondering if they are part of the Fall/Winter 2014?


  Ooh I'd love to know more about the grey shadows.  Do you recall any shade names? I'll check the Burberry site maybe there is info there.  I bought the pink quad fairly recently but haven't used it much.  Will try to add it in more.  I still want to get the green one.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't remember them off the top of my head. I was in such a Burberry daze that I didn't even think to take a picture or jot down the names. The lady helping me said that they should be coming out soon though! 

  I had considered getting the green quad but honestly I can't justify spending the money on colors that I just dont wear. I do seriously recommend the Plum Pink quad though. It is amazing and the shadows seem to be the best quality out of the ones that I have. Closer to the quality of the singles.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh I do remember now that they two grey shadows were #27 and #28 though  Not too helpful I guess...


----------



## BlahWah (May 2, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I'd love to know more about the grey shadows.  Do you recall any shade names? I'll check the Burberry site maybe there is info there.  I bought the pink quad fairly recently but haven't used it much.  Will try to add it in more.  I still want to get the green one.


  I want the pink quad but it's hard to justify since I already have the Pink Taupe quad and Tea Rose eyeshadow. I think if I get Antique Pink it would be similar enough...? lol

  I have the Sage Green quad but haven't used it much since I usually use neutrals. Another thing is that I'm still used to MAC's vibrancy for colours (I have Swimming, Grassy Green, Spring Up, never mind Kelly Green pigment!) so it feels really sheer to me. I have yet to use it aside from a swipe of shadow here and there tho, so perhaps I'll try it out properly this weekend, primer, liner and all. =P It's really pretty to look at tho! Oh, the only thing I _can_ say I don't like is the lightest shade. It's a bit too frosty for me as a highlighter and a bit on the chunky side, altho it would be gorgeous on the lid.


----------



## Debbs (May 3, 2014)

Burberry make-up seem to have become my new love and fascination however it does not seem to love me back quite as much. I wanted pigmented es and I only fell in love with Mulberry es. The other colors are mostly pale or neutrals except for a blue one that i am not too crazy over. Midnight Plum es is interesting but is pending due to it being backordered at Nordies until May 31st. Hydrandrea pink blush seems to be the most pigmented one so it should arrive by approx Tues or Wed next week. My new-found obsession began and ended just as fast unless new items possibly gets launched later on that better suits and intrigues me.The products are all really wonderful. I actually adore the sturdy but not heavy feel and luxurious classy well- made quality packaging. No location or counters being anywhere close to me may also be a good thing. They referred me to New York!


----------



## peanut (May 3, 2014)

More info on fall: There's going to be a new eye palette in Nude Blush. I think it's the last pic shown here:

  http://www.bellasugar.com/Burberry-Fall-2014-Hair-Makeup-Runway-Pictures-34070229#photo-34070238

  Very pretty, although I hope the first two colors aren't too similar. I called my SA to ask about the gray eye shadows, and she thinks there are going to be three new eye shadows and that one of the gray eye shadows is a green-tinged gray. Can't wait for fall...well, just the makeup! I'm so ready for some new Burberry colors!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 4, 2014)

I have a picture of the two new grey shadows and a swatch pic! Graphite is a very dark grey matte/satin with a hint of brown in it. Storm Grey is a very shimmery taupe grey. They are gorgeous. My Burberry SA at the Oakbrook Center said that she does not know when they will be in stock, and that she only has the testers for now. I went back and checked today, still none there to buy. 









  Storm Grey is on the left, and Graphite is on the right. Graphite seemed to be slightly powdery, but I think its because it is more on the matte side. Storm Grey went on like butter.


----------



## peanut (May 4, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> I have a picture of the two new grey shadows and a swatch pic! Graphite is a very dark grey matte/satin with a hint of brown in it. Storm Grey is a very shimmery taupe grey. They are gorgeous. My Burberry SA at the Oakbrook Center said that she does not know when they will be in stock, and that she only has the testers for now. I went back and checked today, still none there to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for the pic!! I can't wait until these are available!


----------



## katred (May 4, 2014)

Storm Grey is just beautiful. I'm trying not to pay as much attention to this thread since the brand is no longer available here. But is love to get my claws on those!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 4, 2014)

Make a friend to CP for you! They are worth every penny!!


----------



## BlahWah (May 5, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> I have a picture of the two new grey shadows and a swatch pic! Graphite is a very dark grey matte/satin with a hint of brown in it. Storm Grey is a very shimmery taupe grey. They are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you're used to MAC then yes, you'll be quite disappointed with Burberry. Their intention is to create the best "no make-up makeup" look. As someone who can't take the care needed for brights right now, they are my perfect indulgence. =) Give them a chance, I'm sure you'll find some way to love them!


  A quick update on my Sage Green usage: For a colourful palette it's still on the safe side, a bit sheer and doesn't last as well as MAC's. The two middle colours (pale green and taupey brown) didn't differentiate as much as I wanted to on the lid but there is a slight difference when, say, using one of them in the crease instead of the other. I tried one look with the ivory colour on the lid, the next day with the darker green on my lid, both with the pale green blending up to the crease, taupey brown in the crease and ivory to gently highlight. It could be my technique (I didn't really spend more than 5 mins on my eyes, and I used to spend 10-15 mins!) but both looks started to wear down around the 5-hr mark with the green EOTD seeming to fade faster.

  Overall, a nice luxury palette for those venturing in from a natural look to using more colour. Mistakes are hardly seen, at least on my NC25-30 (Burberry Trench No. 5) skin, as the colours translate fairly similarly to each other on application and the sheerness make them forgiving. I don't regret my purchase but if I were looking for something to pop, I would put my money elsewhere. A bit much for mostly sheer, altho beautifully textured, shadows.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> I have a picture of the two new grey shadows and a swatch pic! Graphite is a very dark grey matte/satin with a hint of brown in it. Storm Grey is a very shimmery taupe grey. They are gorgeous. My Burberry SA at the Oakbrook Center said that she does not know when they will be in stock, and that she only has the testers for now. I went back and checked today, still none there to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh! I like these.  I didn't think I would as I don't do well with greys but these may work for me.


----------



## Debbs (May 5, 2014)

BlahWah, thanks for the insight and explanation. Now I do understand the logic and it makes perfect sense. I think there was ? Antique Rose es that was nice too.


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, I live 2.5 hours away from Oakbrook, so I don't think I would be able to get you side by side swatches of Pale Barley and Storm Grey. But off the top of my head, I would say that Pale Barley is more golden taupe and Storm Grey is more silver taupe. Hope that helps!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> BlahWah, thanks for the insight and explanation. Now I do understand the logic and it makes perfect sense. I think there was ? Antique Rose es that was nice too.


  Antique Rose is BEAUTIFUL. It goes particularly well with Midnight Brown. It actually has been my favorite eyeshadow combo lately. On the matter of the texture and pigmentation of the shadows, I definately agree that they are made to be more sheer. Some of them, like Midnight Brown and Mulberry, are definately more pigmented, but the point of the shadows is, as was said before, to be a sheer natural wash of color. In my own personal opinion, I feel that Burberry shadows and Tom Ford shadows are very comparable in quality. So if you like Tom Ford, I think that Burberry shadows are a good option for you! The Tom Ford shadows are probably more pigmented though.


----------



## peanut (May 8, 2014)

These must be for the fall collection (scroll down below the first and second sets of photos):

  http://www.beautyscene.net/makeup/the-bloomsbury-girls/

  Does anyone see anything new besides the Nude Blush Eye Palette No. 12? I'm curious about the Slate Blue Eye Palette No. 20. I wonder if they meant the Slate Blue eye shadow single in No.15 (Midnight Blue is No. 20). Exciting if there's another eye palette though!! I still hope there's more for fall. Would love to see some new lip products and blushes. Oh wait...I forgot, we also have e/s singles in #27 and #28.

  I love this nail polish collection for fall.

  http://www.mydaily.co.uk/2014/02/18/burberrys-autumn-winter-2014-makeup-first-look/

  I finally tried the n/p. Wasn't so sure about the square brush, but loved it for the second coat.


----------



## Debbs (May 8, 2014)

My very first Burberry blush Hydrangea came in fine style this evening snuggled well hidden by UPS in my recycle bin, lol. Beautiful and perfect except bit chatty and fussy asking for her sibling the Coral Pink block next to her on the Nordies site. Hydrangea was told in no uncertain terms that there will be no siblings anytime soon. Still whining and pouting but she will get over it!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 8, 2014)

Love Burberry! Their Dark Spice quad is one of my all time favorites; such a gorgeous eye combo, and it's beautifully pigmented. It looks amazing on brown eyes. I also have their powder foundation and Russet blush, which a much loved products as well. I think the next item I will buy from them will be the Nude Blush quad in the Fall collex.


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 8, 2014)

Very excited for this collection! I will definately be picking up the new eyeshadows and eye palettes. Also, have any of you tried the effortless kohl pencils? I am interested in them, but they seem to be just kohl eyeliners. Are they worth shelling out the money? 

  Also, be on the lookout! I was told my by SA that there is going to be a pretty good Burberry Gift with Purchase at Nordstrom sometime in June. I am getting my wishlist prepared for when it pops up!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 8, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Love Burberry! Their Dark Spice quad is one of my all time favorites; such a gorgeous eye combo, and it's beautifully pigmented. It looks amazing on brown eyes. I also have their powder foundation and Russet blush, which a much loved products as well. I think the next item I will buy from them will be the Nude Blush quad in the Fall collex.


  Dark Spice is amaze-balls. I haven't tried their powder foundation yet, but I absolutely love their blushes. I have Blossom and Cameo, hoping to add to that list soon


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> My very first Burberry blush Hydrangea came in fine style this evening snuggled well hidden by UPS in my recycle bin, lol. Beautiful and perfect except bit chatty and fussy asking for her sibling the Coral Pink block next to her on the Nordies site. Hydrangea was told in no uncertain terms that there will be no siblings anytime soon. Still whining and pouting but she will get over it!


  Poor lonely Hydrangea! Get her a friend!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 10, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Love Burberry! Their Dark Spice quad is one of my all time favorites; such a gorgeous eye combo, and it's beautifully pigmented. It looks amazing on brown eyes. I also have their powder foundation and Russet blush, which a much loved products as well. I think the next item I will buy from them will be the Nude Blush quad in the Fall collex.


  The last time I went to the counter the SA was trying to get me to get Dark Spice but I had spring colors on my mind.  I will think about this one again.  I've been wanting Russet blush for awhile now.


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

peanut said:


> These must be for the fall collection (scroll down below the first and second sets of photos):
> 
> http://www.beautyscene.net/makeup/the-bloomsbury-girls/
> 
> ...


So excited to see a new eye palette in this! I really wish they'd come out with some new blush colors though, like a berry shade.


----------



## BlahWah (May 10, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> But off the top of my head, I would say that Pale Barley is more golden taupe and Storm Grey is more silver taupe. Hope that helps!


  That does, thanks! I'm guessing then it's a bit bluer than Rosewood then, or that Rosewood is pinker, to put these in context. Can't wait till it shows up at the Burberry store!   





peanut said:


> Does anyone see anything new besides the Nude Blush Eye Palette No. 12? I'm curious about the Slate Blue Eye Palette No. 20. I wonder if they meant the Slate Blue eye shadow single in No.15 (Midnight Blue is No. 20). Exciting if there's another eye palette though!!


  I think it's a new palette while reusing a name of an existing shadow. Reminds me of MAC, haha, altho they usually use LE/DC items. I do hope the blues are actual blues and not blue-greys.    





peanut said:


> I love this nail polish collection for fall.  http://www.mydaily.co.uk/2014/02/18/burberrys-autumn-winter-2014-makeup-first-look/


  I only have their gold polish and while it's lovely, it chips without a topcoat within the first 24hrs. It could be that it's a metallic (gold from the holidays) but at $25Cdn, I'd expect more. I already overthink my butter London purchases and they perform better!   





Debbs said:


> My very first Burberry blush Hydrangea came in fine style this evening snuggled well hidden by UPS in my recycle bin, lol. Beautiful and perfect except bit chatty and fussy asking for her sibling the Coral Pink block next to her on the Nordies site. Hydrangea was told in no uncertain terms that there will be no siblings anytime soon. Still whining and pouting but she will get over it!


  You have such restraint! I, uh, have all the blushes now...*hides behind hands*. I was, however, able to buy them cheaper in Asia. Finding that out did not help keep my collection growth at a healthy rate! But I've slowed down a lot lately. Enjoy Hydrangea Pink - it will be lovely for spring/summer!   





eepeepburrah said:


> Also, have any of you tried the effortless kohl pencils? I am interested in them, but they seem to be just kohl eyeliners. Are they worth shelling out the money?


  To be honest, I'd say no. I have Oxblood as the shade seemed the most versatile but it's a bit drying on the lips, and I'd rather get the Oxblood lipstick anyway. Black Poppy would only work on the eyes and Stone can be a highlighter but for warm skin tones it might show more grey (perhaps a bit warmer than MAC's Stone lip pencil, for those who might remember). For $30+Cdn, I can find better multitasking items that have more product, like NARS multiples.    





eepeepburrah said:


> Also, be on the lookout! I was told my by SA that there is going to be a pretty good Burberry Gift with Purchase at Nordstrom sometime in June. I am getting my wishlist prepared for when it pops up!


  Dangit, really? What is usually the minimum purchase amount? I need to replace my powder foundation and Antique Rose has been on my wish list for too long! I'll have to find someone to get it for me tho. Nordstrom won't ship Burberry to Canada and, strangely, neither will Burberry itself.   





Icecaramellatte said:


> The last time I went to the counter the SA was trying to get me to get Dark Spice but I had spring colors on my mind.  I will think about this one again.  I've been wanting Russet blush for awhile now.


  Russet was my first blush purchase. I love it on the lids too for a monochromatic look. I have Dark Spice but haven't been wowed by it. I'll have to give it another go for a week to see what the love is all about.


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

When the time comes, let me know if you need someone to do a CP for you, I'd be happy to. As long as it's available online, since I don't have a Burb counter nearby.


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 11, 2014)

I plan on calling my SA at Oakbrook, and possibly taking a day trip up there if possible. So if it is not available online (which it most likely will be) I am willing to pick stuff up for the sadly deprived Canadian Burberry lovers  And I did some researching, looks like the last couple years they have had GWPs, the minimum amount has been $120-$150. Which is sadly extremely easy to do. I plan on picking up the Sheer Glow foundation, some more single eyeshadows, and maybe another blush. Hopefully we will hear some details about it soon!


----------



## Debbs (May 11, 2014)

Lavender No.14 was gifted to me. Came yesterday, love it. Antique Rose es eventually then I think I will be officially done. Here is a pic:


----------



## LivN (May 11, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Lavender No.14 was gifted to me. Came yesterday, love it. Antique Rose es eventually then I think I will be officially done. Here is a pic:


  I love that shade, it's on my WL


----------



## katred (May 13, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Lavender No.14 was gifted to me. Came yesterday, love it. Antique Rose es eventually then I think I will be officially done. Here is a pic:


  Antique Rose is beautiful. Exactly the shade I think of when I hear the name. Totally underrated shade in this line IMHO


----------



## Debbs (May 16, 2014)

Unexpected early arrival today from Nordies was a very pleasant surprise. I initially thought that Midnight Plum was discontinued or a limited edition es but was informed that it was backordered until May 31st. I could wait until the 31st but I happily will settle for 2 wks earlier than scheduled.


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Unexpected early arrival today from Nordies was a very pleasant surprise. I initially thought that Midnight Plum was discontinued or a limited edition es but was informed that it was backordered until May 31st. I could wait until the 31st but I happily will settle for 2 wks earlier than scheduled.


  beautiful Debbs.. let me know how it swatches on you pls.  I love the colour but somehow the sheerness of Burberry ES turn me off.  I have a few. but have not purchased more because  it's a job for me to pile on.. lol


----------



## Debbs (May 16, 2014)

I definitely will HG. Fig and Alexandrite from LMDB may be worth a glance as well for  you. I love both.  Haven't even gotten around to try Mulberry yet either .


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

thank you Debbs.. will look, when I get back home!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 20, 2014)

Midnight Plum is still on my wishlist! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 30, 2014)

Storm Grey is up on the Nordstrom's site with a backorder date of 6/21. Nothing yet on Burberry.com.


----------



## Monsy (May 30, 2014)

is anyone using powder foundation?


----------



## califabulous (Jun 3, 2014)

aww man! the Burberry SA is awesome at the Walnut Creek, CA Nordstrom.  It was my intent to stay far away and I ended up with Pale Barley e/s.  I was strong enough to resist the gloss and mulberry e/s she suggested. lol.  Pale barley is def gorgeous.  I now own this one and gold trench e/s.  Love the packaging.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 4, 2014)

Monsy said:


> is anyone using powder foundation?


  I am but not exclusively. What would you like to know?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2014)

coverage? does it enhance dryness?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh man, I was totally in love with the Orange lippie from the Summer LE, but now I've read it's a Sheer Balm, I'm not sure I want it. Has anyone seen the LE in person already? I haven't seen any swatches yet, any of you?

http://us.burberry.com/make-up-look...es_textlink_store_paid for&source=webgains_de


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 5, 2014)

Than





Anneri said:


> Oh man, I was totally in love with the Orange lippie from the Summer LE, but now I've read it's a Sheer Balm, I'm not sure I want it. Has anyone seen the LE in person already? I haven't seen any swatches yet, any of you?  http://us.burberry.com/make-up-look...es_textlink_store_paid for&source=webgains_de


  Thanks for the link. The orange poppy nail polish looks pretty. I'm hesitant with the balm as well. Why not a lip mist. That is sheer enough.  I really like the lip mists. Now the cheek balm. Don't know how long products like these last on the skin. I just got the tarte balm freebie from Sephora today. That may work. I'd like to see these products in person but Burberry is super slow to roll out collections. It maybe going on September till we see these in stores.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm very intrigued by the Fresh Glow blushes. Not a huge cheek stain fan, but the colors are gorgeous. I would need to see them in person though before making a decision.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 5, 2014)

I haven't heard of these balms yet! I hope the Yorkdale Burberry store will carry them. Here's a review I found. They look pretty! http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/burberry-summer-showers-fresh-glow-blush-lip-glow-balm-review-swatches.html


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jun 5, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/o3j2RDRJE6/

  Anyone see this posted on the Burberry instagram? Love the regular fresh glow and the foundation!


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> I haven't heard of these balms yet! I hope the Yorkdale Burberry store will carry them. Here's a review I found. They look pretty! http://www.reallyree.com/2014/06/burberry-summer-showers-fresh-glow-blush-lip-glow-balm-review-swatches.html


  Hm. I usually find her swatches very reliable, but I can't help but think the lip swatch looks like it took several passes to get to that level. It is a pretty colour though. Thanks for finding this!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> coverage? does it enhance dryness?


  I find the coverage to be sheer to medium, possibly medium-full with the right tools and techniques. I have dry skin which presents as oily due to overproduction of sebum and I find that for sheer coverage, I can use a 187 stipple-swirled and my skin toned is evened out with redness minimized. If I have flakes (usually around my nose) then yes, that will be emphasized, although I've noticed there have been times when it would be fine in the morning with the dryness showing in the afternoon. On days when I have more time, I use my Shiseido Perfect Foundation brush for more coverage. I don't usually go beyond medium coverage.

  Lately I've been bouncing between Burberry's powder foundation with a 187 and MAC's Studio Careblend. If I could, I would stick to just the Burberry (but I've hit pan and am running out!), partially for a better colour match and partially because it seems to have a more sophisticated finish, let's say better coverage without looking heavy. I feel that if I were to build up the Careblend to match coverage, even if it was only a bit more, it would look more obvious that I've used a powder than the Burberry. That said, I do find that the powder foundation looks better after an hour or so than on first application, like the oils on my skin soften it and overall blends the powder in with my face.

  As a cheaper alternative though, when I run out, I think i'll be picking up Bare Minerals instead. I found the pressed version to be surprisingly nice in finish and colour.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jun 8, 2014)

A nice review of Storm Grey and Graphite from Gummy:
  http://gummyvision.com/gummyvision/2014/6/8/swatch-comparison-burberry-sheer-eye-shadow-in-storm-grey-graphite


----------



## LivN (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't wait to try new blushes and lippies


----------



## LivN (Jun 24, 2014)

from thebeautylookbook.com


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone tried the BB cream or know where to find the ingredients?

  ETA: Never mind...found them:

http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/lookup.cfm?setid=974dfd4a-cbcc-4f6a-b64e-9c3079765e2d


----------



## USCgirlie (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! If you're interested, I've posted a review of the Lip Glow Balms on my blog: http://www.themakeupwriteup.com/burberry-lip-glow-balm-review/ (mods, please let me know if this isn't OK!). In short, I really like them, but they really remind me of the Lip Mists. Pink Peony also requires multiple passes before the color shows up on the lips.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 1, 2014)

Are there any July 4th bonuses from Burberry at Nordstrom? I may need to hunt for a CP...!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Are there any July 4th bonuses from Burberry at Nordstrom? I may need to hunt for a CP...!!


  I doubt it since the Nordstrom Anniversary sale is coming up.  But it makes me wonder if they will do something special for the sale.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 2, 2014)

The Burberry store at Yorkdale Mall said they're usually a month behind in receiving products. =( Better late than never I guess. So hopefully something mid-July? But if there's a Nordstrom Anniversary bonus, I'm all over that! Pretty please keep us updated, US counterparts!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 2, 2014)

The catalog doesn't have anything listed, so we might not know until they show up on the website. Bummer!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 4, 2014)

I feel so bad.  I was just at Nordies and the SA showed me a book with all the beauty specials for the sale.  I saw something for Burberry but I wasn't all that interested so I didn't take note of the details.  I didn't remember about you guys until I got home.  There was a makeup bag with products in it.  I remember one of the items was Rosewood lipgloss. I'm pretty sure it was full size.  I don't remember the other products nor whether it was  GWP or just a set you can buy.  I feel like I saw $125 but again I'm not even sure if it was a gift with purchase or what.  Sorry.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I feel so bad.  I was just at Nordies and the SA showed me a book with all the beauty specials for the sale.  I saw something for Burberry but I wasn't all that interested so I didn't take note of the details.  I didn't remember about you guys until I got home.  There was a makeup bag with products in it.  I remember one of the items was Rosewood lipgloss. I'm pretty sure it was full size.  I don't remember the other products nor whether it was  GWP or just a set you can buy.  I feel like I saw $125 but again I'm not even sure if it was a gift with purchase or what.  Sorry.


  Don't feel bad! There were so many different specials listed in the book that it's really hard to keep track of them all. Burberry was one of the few I could remember: it had Rosewood Lip Glow like you mentioned, Effortless Mascara in black, and a Fresh Glow Luminous Fluid Base. I believe it was a GWP with $125 spend. It's a pass for me as I already own Rosewood lipgloss (love the color) and I haven't had the best luck with Fresh Glow (made my oily skin look even oilier!).


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 6, 2014)

Hrm, another Fresh Glow wouldn't be too bad but the lip glow and mascara are same old same old, esp when the mascara isn't that great.  How have the cheek tints turned out? Has anyone been able to play around with them yet?


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 6, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> How have the cheek tints turned out? Has anyone been able to play around with them yet?


  Hi BlahWah! I tested out the cheek tints but they were so sheer and needed many swipes for any color to show up, so I passed on them myself.


----------



## peanut (Jul 6, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> How have the cheek tints turned out? Has anyone been able to play around with them yet?


The cheek tints are very similar to the old Chantecaille Aquablushes if anyone remembers those. The big difference is the size. Chantecaille Aquablushes were 15 grams and these are 5 grams. I was shocked when I saw how small it was. I agree with USCgirlie that it takes several swipes to get some color, which means that little stick of blush would be gone in no time. Ordered Orange Poppy and sent it back. I love Burberry but haven't been too excited by their recent releases. I hope fall is better.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 7, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Hi BlahWah! I tested out the cheek tints but they were so sheer and needed many swipes for any color to show up, so I passed on them myself.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *peanut*
> ...


  Boo, that's too bad to hear. Thanks for sharing your review. Good thing I guess that they're not in Canada yet or I might have bought them like I did the summer palettes from last year. Not horrible, but not that great considering the price. Especially when I have issues using the Tarte stains already... =S


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jul 7, 2014)

Did they say if the Burberry GWP is in-store only or is it going to be online?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> Did they say if the Burberry GWP is in-store only or is it going to be online?


 
  I didn't notice but the store that I saw the photo in the book doesn't carry Burberry so perhaps it is online as well.


----------



## kpreston8242 (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if the two new eyeshadow shades are LE or not? I really hope not because I haven't had a chance to pick them up yet.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jul 10, 2014)

Pretty sure they are new permanent colors. So about this Burberry GWP, was it supposed to be with the Anniversary Sale, cause I looked through some of the preview stuff and I didn't see anything Burberry.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Don't feel bad! There were so many different specials listed in the book that it's really hard to keep track of them all. Burberry was one of the few I could remember: it had Rosewood Lip Glow like you mentioned, Effortless Mascara in black, and a Fresh Glow Luminous Fluid Base. I believe it was a GWP with $125 spend. It's a pass for me as I already own Rosewood lipgloss (love the color) and I haven't had the best luck with Fresh Glow (made my oily skin look even oilier!).


  Hi all! I saw the Burberry set online, and apologize as I was confused and it's not a GWP. Instead, it's a set that you can purchase for $75 ($103 value). 

  Here's the description on Nordstrom's site: 

The Burberry Beauty Effortless Beauty set is filled with a limited-edition collection of iconic products for your face, eyes and lips in universally flattering shades for a naturally gorgeous glow.
Set includes:
- Fresh Glow Luminous Fluid Base in Nude Radiance 01 (1 oz.): a lightweight, luminous fluid base that gives your skin a gentle fresh shimmer and sheer dewy finish.
- Effortless Mascara Volumizing Enhancer in Black (0.15 oz.): a structured, fool-proof mascara that works as a natural lash extender, accelerating growth and strengthening lashes while coating them in a rich, black hue.
- Lip Glow Natural Lip Gloss in Rosewood (0.2 oz.): a creamy, light-reflecting formula that gives you the illusion of fuller, plumper lips.
- Burberry Beauty Pouch.
HTH!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jul 11, 2014)

Hmm well I have the lipgloss and the Fresh glow already, so I might pass. Would love the pouch, but not really worth it in my mind as I already have most of the items. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm eager to hear about Burberry Fall.  I know they had a nail polish set on the Burberry site some time ago and I liked the colors so I'm hoping the makeup collection will be nice as well.


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all! Newly registered member here, but I've been coming to Spektra for a long time  anyone know anything about when or if Burberry is releasing the AW 2014 beauty collection? Nordstrom online customer service told me the complete eye palette, No. 12 Nude Blush is completely sold out, that it was on sale on their website on 7/1 and is not coming back. Nordstrom Burberry counters say they have never heard of it. The Burberry website says it is out of stock and the customer service says they don't have information on if or when it could be back in stock. I did purchase the nail polish set that included the fall color Elderberry, which Nordstrom also said is completely sold out and not coming back. The odd thing is this palette is available EVERYWHERE else other than the US. No way to get it in the US either, it seems. Anyone hear or know anything about it? Wish I didn't want it so much  I love the look of it, purple beiges are totally my thing. I wish I knew someone in the UK too, but I don't. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2014)

Sojazzysofresh said:


> Hi all! Newly registered member here, but I've been coming to Spektra for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I don't live near a Burberry counter, but I'd honestly be surprised if the collection was sold out. I don't think it's even been spotted in-store yet. Generally, Burberry are one of the latest companies to put out their seasonal collections- they love making us wait...


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Katred! YAY!!!! Your message makes me happy..and hopeful. God, it hurts to be beauty obsessed. But, I love it  Thanks for your help. Please post if you see anything in store or online and I will do the same. Have a great day!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 11, 2014)

Sojazzysofresh said:


> Hi all! Newly registered member here, but I've been coming to Spektra for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't heard of the Nude Blush palette.  Thanks for posting.  Off to research.


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 11, 2014)

I hate to give birth to some lemmingsm but here is a link. Scroll to the pic of Nude blush, it's the purpley palette: http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/beauty/makeup/the-bloomsbury-girls--burberry-aw14-make-up-at-its-best


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/08/burberry-complete-eye-palette-in-12.html swatches by the lovely @sarabeautime


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 12, 2014)

WOW, thank you so much!! I love her blog. Nude Blush looks gorgeous, of course. That blue one....not so much. But blues have never been my colors, really. I really hope these surface in the US soon!!! The anticipation is killing me


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nude Blush is calling my name. Is the quality of the palettes the same as single shadows? I own several of them and absolutely love them, but I haven't tried the palettes yet


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi ViolaS24, I wish I could tell you. I, like you, only own the singles at this point (quite a few of them though). I've heard the palettes are hit or miss. It appears this one is a hit. Don't know whether you are in the US or not. But if you are, looks like we have to wait until this collection hits US stores, I haven't seen it anywhere yet, and I've been on the hunt!


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, I'm in US as well. Guess it's a waiting game, swatches look promising though


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 13, 2014)

I know how you feel  I can't help but think that the plum pink palette no. 6 has more contrast in the colors? Then I start thinking, well since the quality of the palettes is hit and miss, should I just buy Antique Rose and Midnight Plum singles?..... That aside, from your pic, the colors in Nude Blush will be gorgeous on you! I talked to the US Burberry Online Customer Care yesterday and she said that the palette was on sale on their website in July and that apparently it was so popular in the US that it completely sold out. As of right now, she can't tell when it will be back in stock, but she told me to check back in another 4-6 weeks. Which seems like a decade when you are a beauty fanatic ;-)


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 14, 2014)

Ordered the Nude Blush palette from the UK Burberry site  They do free next day delivery as standard.. This is dangerous for me since I could see myself buying a lot of stuff now.


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 14, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Ordered the Nude Blush palette from the UK Burberry site  They do free next day delivery as standard.. This is dangerous for me since I could see myself buying a lot of stuff now.


  Awesome! Please share your thoughts once you get it. I am really interested in picking it up myself.


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 14, 2014)

Woooo....so happy for you right now! And jealous ;-P Please do tell us your thoughts on it


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone wants the palettes, I am happy to help. Just send me a DM...
  we also have free shipping on all orders.


----------



## Debbs (Aug 14, 2014)

Sara, over here!!! Lol. Msg'd you.


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi!! First, let me say, I ADORE your blog! And love your reviews.  I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but what is a DM? I would love to take you up on your offer


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL I meant direct message, sometimes we get loss by all the abbreviations.

  But it seems you find a way to contact me so that is good )


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2014)

Finally stopped at a counter and saw the summer stuff.  Lipsticks were too sheer for me and I forgot to swatch the cheek stains.  I guess I just have fall on the brain now.  I did see graphite and asked about the other new gray color because I couldn't remember the name but the SA didn't seem to know what I was talking about.  I'm wondering if I should make her my new SA now that my old one has left. She may be too new.  But I didn't push it because I just bought a quad of gray shadows at the CCO but graphite looked really nice.  I will check out the other one next time I'm there.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 20, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Finally stopped at a counter and saw the summer stuff.  Lipsticks were too sheer for me and I forgot to swatch the cheek stains.  I guess I just have fall on the brain now.  I did see graphite and asked about the other new gray color because I couldn't remember the name but the SA didn't seem to know what I was talking about.  I'm wondering if I should make her my new SA now that my old one has left. She may be too new.  But I didn't push it because I just bought a quad of gray shadows at the CCO but graphite looked really nice.  I will check out the other one next time I'm there.


  Storm Grey! I had to go back through posts to find it. What did you think of Graphite? Were you able to swatch it?

  Sadly, Burberry store at Yorkdale still hasn't caught up to Summer 2014 - no blush stains, no Blueberry lip mist, nothing! Looks like I'll have to be very selective and look to CPs. Does anyone know if the Burberry still has counters in Hong Kong? My MIL will be going in November and I may hold out till then. Almost everything is cheaper there - foundation is almost $15 less, without tax!! Or at least it was.

   For those interested in AW 2014 look breakdowns, Peanut posted these links awhile back.

  http://www.beautyscene.net/makeup/the-bloomsbury-girls/
  http://www.mydaily.co.uk/2014/02/18/burberrys-autumn-winter-2014-makeup-first-look/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 20, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Storm Grey! I had to go back through posts to find it. What did you think of Graphite? Were you able to swatch it?
> 
> Sadly, Burberry store at Yorkdale still hasn't caught up to Summer 2014 - no blush stains, no Blueberry lip mist, nothing! Looks like I'll have to be very selective and look to CPs. Does anyone know if the Burberry still has counters in Hong Kong? My MIL will be going in November and I may hold out till then. Almost everything is cheaper there - foundation is almost $15 less, without tax!! Or at least it was.
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, it was storm grey.  I'm going to Saks tomorrow.  I'll try to remember to look for it.  Graphite was really nice.  I will probably pick it up.


----------



## Debbs (Aug 26, 2014)

Sniffed the new Burberry scent and I am in love. It's called "My Burberry" and is inspired by a trench-coat. I am not a fan of Burberry Brit etc but this new one is simply amazing. Added to wish list, birthday list, every list there is even grocery list meaning it comes home with me very soon.


----------



## Debbs (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, I should have known that it was going to only be a matter of few hours, lol.    The packaging is a tester looking sample kind of box and the bottle top cover is supposed to be a trench coat button design    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Got it from Dillard's.    Pretty sure there will be gift sets of better value for the upcoming holiday season but I wanted instant gratification


----------



## Monsy (Aug 27, 2014)

I can not wait to try it!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 27, 2014)

Monsy, you will absolutely love it!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 27, 2014)

I am not really big on burberry fragrances. I only have The beat edp and the rest I had I gave them away... Burberry classic is phenomenal but everything else they have released lately is well... should I use word awful or not worth buying. I work in fragrance department so I need something really special to impress me


----------



## Debbs (Aug 27, 2014)

Me neither. Wasn't too fond of Burberry Brit but just tried a sample of Burberry Brit Rhythm I got earlier today. It's not bad but I would choose Dior Blooming Bouquet as my next fragrance. Try that one and see how well you like it. Also check out Armani's Si as well. It may be a "no" but it is longer lasting than Dior BB which I actually prefer. I would not recommend the new Prada Candy Florale tho (big costly mistake ) A few new scents are popping up so get tester samples and decide before getting any preferably in the gift sets for the holidays.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 27, 2014)

Armani Si I already own 

  Candy florale does not last not even 5 minutes. Terrible 

  But the same thin is with Blooming bouqet - we had so many returns because people complain how it does not last at all. too bad because it smells nice. if you are planning to buy it try it first


----------



## Debbs (Aug 27, 2014)

@ Monsy, I have PC Florale packed and ready for store return.  It's BNIB w/ receipt intact so I am not sure why it took so long to decide to do what my guts feeling told me all along  Thankfully they were generous with the samples to be able to have formed a decent opinion along with your input. Si is back on my radar!   @Sarabeautime, thanks for one of the nicest, friendliest and up to minute CP service I have ever experienced  Nude Blush 12 Eyeshadow Quad is amazing! Appreciate you making it possible and in such kind, reliable and efficient manner It arrived today. The dots weren't connected immediately as to what it was but when they did I was ecstatic


----------



## esraa (Aug 27, 2014)

Soooo long time spectra...but fall 14 for Burberry just showed up on the us website. Includes nude blush plus the lipsticks plus the nail polishes too. Go go go!


----------



## peanut (Aug 29, 2014)

I ended up pre-ordering both quads for Nordstrom triple points on September 17. I think I can wait until then...maybe. I'm going to try anyway! lol!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Debbs said:


> It arrived today. The dots weren't connected immediately as to what it was but when they did I was ecstatic


  How does Nude Blush look on a deeper skin tone? I want it pretty badly, but I want to make sure all the shades work! (Or at least 3 out of 4)


----------



## Debbs (Aug 29, 2014)

@ NYCBJ, you will get your money's worth. I will send you some pics later on this afternoon to prove it. I did take a whole bunch of pics when I got it just didn't post them


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @ NYCBJ, you will get your money's worth. I will send you some pics later on this afternoon to prove it. I did take a whole bunch of pics when I got it just didn't post them


  Yay! Thanks Debbs!!!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 29, 2014)

I was rushing to get to a school's open house with my nephew so not the best lighting or pics


----------



## Natyk (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Peanut, I cant find the quads on Nordstrom website. How did you pre-order? Thank you!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 29, 2014)

@ Natyk, try the US Burberry site instead of Nordies, HTH


----------



## Monsy (Aug 29, 2014)

burberry always does the most beautiful packaging


----------



## peanut (Aug 29, 2014)

Natyk said:


> Hi Peanut, I cant find the quads on Nordstrom website. How did you pre-order? Thank you!


I pre-ordered through my wonderful SA Susie in Walnut Creek. I've been ordering from her for years. She's fantastic -- she always sends me pics and keeps me abreast of all new Burberry launches. She's at 925-930-7959 ext 1424. Tell her Koren sent you if you order anything.

  Triple points is great!!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 29, 2014)

@ Monsy, this is like a unplanned pregnancy but I was really seduced even with several gold and white wrapped chocolates in cute meshy gold bags, Glamour Magazines x 2, charm bracelets in white and gold trimmed cloth baggies. Got so many samples that I will not even need the full sized products (Givenchy Dahlia Divin Eau De Parfum and Perfuming and Moisturizing Skin Dew) anytime soon. Givenchy Dahlia Divin is a truly awesome scent.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       I guess Alicia Keys is in the Glamour Magazine. Will flip it through at the nail salon during pedi tomorrow.   Skipping all the perfume advertisements that I am sure are all over it


----------



## Monsy (Aug 30, 2014)

I cannot wait to try new Dahlia!!!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Aug 30, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I cannot wait to try new Dahlia!!!


  Dahlia? I don't think I've heard about it what is it?


----------



## Sojazzysofresh (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks so much, Sara! The palette is to die for, big hug from the US!! Let me know if there is anything you ever want from here


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> Dahlia? I don't think I've heard about it what is it?


  It's givenchy Dahlia divin


@Debbs  OMG tried Dahlia yesterday and LOVED IT


----------



## Debbs (Aug 31, 2014)

I knew you'd love  it as you are very  selective so your liking it Monsy speaks volumes. I wore it out last night and it's really nice, not over-powering and is lasting! Normally I don't rebuy the same scents but I see this one making an exception.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2014)

"Selective" is nice way to describe me  All my co workers went crazy over it yesterday! I wore it today and I really like it. Beautiful soft feminine it just screams ELEGANCE


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2014)

"Selective" is nice way to describe me  All my co workers went crazy over it yesterday! I wore it today and I really like it. Beautiful soft feminine it just screams ELEGANCE


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 14, 2014)

Nude Blush and Slate palettes are finally available at the Burberry store in Yorkdale (Toronto!)! Sorry, no pictures, but the display was pretty typical. The polishes were there as well; Antique Gold is gorgeous! I really wish the summer collection arrived there, but on to fall we go. =)


----------



## JulieDiva (Sep 16, 2014)

MY Burberry is my new favourite fragrance...so beautiful...hoping for a great holiday set...


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone else tried the new liquid eyeliner pen?


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 8, 2014)

starletta8 said:


> Has anyone else tried the new liquid eyeliner pen?


  What's this?? I havent' looked into Burberry Beauty news in awhile! I'm really missing the Holt's counter.... Still nothing here in Canada and we only *just* got the fall palettes mid-September!


----------



## runbarbierun (Oct 21, 2014)

^ I saw Fleur of Fleurdeforce used the new liquid liner. Said it stayed pretty much the whole day. Sounds promising.


----------



## kait0 (Oct 21, 2014)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/burberry-christmas-2014-beauty/
  Pretty!


----------



## runbarbierun (Oct 21, 2014)

^ I'm a sucker for the gold packaging <3 Quite disappointed with the collection, however. Too small, too meh. But my wallet is happy!


----------



## kait0 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ya wish burberry would come out with more substantial collections.. I want to see new blush colours, new lippies, maybe eyeshadow duos would be nice too.I feel like they are going to end up going bankrupt or something because there is so little hype/interest/new product.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 22, 2014)

Quote:


kait0 said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/burberry-christmas-2014-beauty/
> Pretty!


  The powder has potential, but the eyeshadow palette looks pretty average and I already have Oxblood.

  Burberry used to be one of my favourite brands but I can't remember the last time they brought out a new product that really wowed me. The quality seems to be going down too. The eye palettes aren't nearly as good as the singles and those cheek sticks and lip balms they brought out a while ago were really, really bad.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 22, 2014)

beauteblogueur said:


> Quote:
> 
> The powder has potential, but the eyeshadow palette looks pretty average and I already have Oxblood.
> 
> Burberry used to be one of my favourite brands but I can't remember the last time they brought out a new product that really wowed me. The quality seems to be going down too. The eye palettes aren't nearly as good as the singles and those cheek sticks and lip balms they brought out a while ago were really, really bad.


  I feel the same as you. When Burberry initially debuted, I liked a lot of their products (foundation, Fresh Glow, Powder foundation, eye palette, blush, etc.!) Now their newer collections just seem repetitive, lackluster and... kinda lazy/boring. I will check out that quad though... sucker for warm neutral palettes. I need to see swatches of the powder; it looks like it could be a pale gold on my skintone which won't work.


----------



## runbarbierun (Oct 22, 2014)

Are their quad's quality good enough for the price? I've been eying Mocha (vs Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage or Charlotte Tilbury Sophisticate) for the longeeest time. My budget is torn between that palette or Earthy blush. And probably that gold Oxblood lip mist because I'm a sucker like that. Yikes.


----------



## supergrim (Oct 22, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> Are their quad's quality good enough for the price? I've been eying Mocha (vs Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage or Charlotte Tilbury Sophisticate) for the longeeest time. My budget is torn between that palette or Earthy blush. And probably that gold Oxblood lip mist because I'm a sucker like that. Yikes.


I have Mocha and I use it a lot without any issue


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 22, 2014)

But where is the fall collection?


----------



## supergrim (Oct 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> But where is the fall collection?


The fall collection includes the complete eye palettes  Nude Blush and Slate Blue, both are available at nordstrom


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 22, 2014)

supergrim said:


> The fall collection includes the complete eye palettes  Nude Blush and Slate Blue, both are available at nordstrom


  Oh I didn't know they had come in yet.  I will check it out.  What about the fall nail set?  Has that launched yet?


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 23, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> Are their quad's quality good enough for the price? I've been eying Mocha (vs Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage or Charlotte Tilbury Sophisticate) for the longeeest time. My budget is torn between that palette or Earthy blush. And probably that gold Oxblood lip mist because I'm a sucker like that. Yikes.


  I wouldn't agree that their palettes are not nice.
  They are rather subtle in shimmer, that is true but it doesn't make them less attractive.

  I have Dark Spice, Mocha, Plum Pink, Nude Blush, Slate Blue, the green and the pink palettes from Spring as well.
  The only one I don't like is Plum Pink but it is not because of the palette but the shades don't coorperate with my skin undertones well and look muddy.
  Love? I love Slate Blue, Nude Blush, Dark Spice and I would always reach for Mocha for a subtle daily look.

  I find the prices of Burberry also better compared to other brands. Chanel has plastic package and tiny amount of eye shadow and is the same price.
  Burberry's blushes are also to die for. They don't do many "limited" items, which I find to be also better. I don't see the urge of releasing pieces less than
  their demand to create a fictional "exclusivity". If I have to hunt for things for days and pay for it double, I have to ask myself if I am being reasonable LOL

  Anyway, You need Earthy Blush and Mocha they are both beyond gorgeous


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 23, 2014)

I love Nude Blush too. For me it's the easiest palette I can wear to look polished and not shitty in a matter of minutes. It's my go-to when I'm running late and still want something on the eyes.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2014)

any news when is the holiday collection coming out?


----------



## supergrim (Oct 23, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I didn't know they had come in yet.  I will check it out.  What about the fall nail set?  Has that launched yet?


nordstrom has the individual nail polishes not a set


----------



## supergrim (Oct 23, 2014)

Monsy said:


> any news when is the holiday collection coming out?


some bloggers said november


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2014)

thank you


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 23, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I love Nude Blush too. For me it's the easiest palette I can wear to look polished and not shitty in a matter of minutes. It's my go-to when I'm running late and still want something on the eyes.


  I better pick this up soon then!

  Really bites that there are still no dedicated counters in Canada. I guess it may be coming with Nordstrom stores opening in 2015 but since they closed the Holt's counters in 2013, this is a really long wait!!


----------



## kait0 (Oct 23, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> I better pick this up soon then!
> 
> Really bites that there are still no dedicated counters in Canada. I guess it may be coming with Nordstrom stores opening in 2015 but since they closed the Holt's counters in 2013, this is a really long wait!!


Nordstrom Calgary has a burberry counter! I saw a pic on instagram. I bet u could call and order from them


----------



## LivN (Oct 24, 2014)

I found out yesterday that B. Fresh Glow highlighters are not on the website anymore (probably not a part of the permanent collection from the start) which is such a pity. That means that Burberry doesn't offer any powder highlighters at the moment. 

  Their mono eyeshadows and lip glosses are definitely my favourite among all the brends that i own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm looking forward to the holiday collection, the powder sounds promising

  "Gold Glow, above, is a fragranced luminising powder that does one heck of a job at leaving your skin with a subtle golden halo – it’s one of a very few I would wear that enhances the look of your complexion rather than covering it glitter. It’s a warm, golden beige shade in the pan rather than bright gold and the fact that it’s muted and not brash is what makes it give such a beautiful effect on the skin."
  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/burberry-christmas-2014-beauty/


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 24, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Nordstrom Calgary has a burberry counter! I saw a pic on instagram. I bet u could call and order from them


  My brother mentioned there might be a counter! I'll ask him to help me pick it up. But I have to wait till December to get my hands on them!! D=


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> Are their quad's quality good enough for the price? I've been eying Mocha (vs Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage or Charlotte Tilbury Sophisticate) for the longeeest time. My budget is torn between that palette or Earthy blush. And probably that gold Oxblood lip mist because I'm a sucker like that. Yikes.


  I have Dark Spice and it's one of my HG's.  On another note, Burberry has new Nude Glow powders; they are sheer, luminous but matte setting powders. Haven't tried mine yet, but it looks gorgeous in the pan. I love a good setting powder so I hope this will be a great one! It comes in 4 shades.


----------



## LivN (Oct 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> On another note, Burberry has new Nude Glow powders; they are sheer, luminous but matte setting powders. Haven't tried mine yet, but it looks gorgeous in the pan. I love a good setting powder so I hope this will be a great one! It comes in 4 shades.


  I only see Fresh Glow Compact Foundation and Nude Powders on the website, they both have 4 shades. But the first one is a foundation, not a setting powder. What is the exact name of the one you have? Sounds interesting


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

LivN said:


> I only see Fresh Glow Compact Foundation and Nude Powders on the website, they both have 4 shades. But the first one is a foundation, not a setting powder. What is the exact name of the one you have? Sounds interesting


  I have the Nude Powder (sorry, not Nude Glow!), which can be used alone but are more for setting purposes. I have the shade in Almond


----------



## LivN (Oct 26, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I have the Nude Powder (sorry, not Nude Glow!), which can be used alone but are more for setting purposes. I have the shade in Almond


  Thank you!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

The new Nude Powders are similar (if not identical) in finish and texture to the MAC Defining Powders; it's luminous, and has a 'baked gel powder' sort of feel, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 27, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> The new Nude Powders are similar (if not identical) in finish and texture to the MAC Defining Powders; it's luminous, and has a 'baked gel powder' sort of feel, if that makes any sense.


  thanks that's great explanation
  I already got mac defining powder so I can skip these


----------



## runbarbierun (Nov 5, 2014)

Anybody here has seen swatches of the Burberry Gold eye quad (holiday collection)? Looks lovely - but not sure if it would work on me.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the holiday collection out for purchase yet?


----------



## peanut (Nov 5, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> Anybody here has seen swatches of the Burberry Gold eye quad (holiday collection)? Looks lovely - but not sure if it would work on me.


  Here you go: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/burberry-christmas-2014-beauty/  Looks so pretty! Can't tell if the blogger doesn't like Burberry e/s in general or just this quad. I think it comes out in a couple weeks.  In the meantime I ordered one of the new mascaras (Curve),  the brow defined, and a couple of the new Kohl eyeliners.


----------



## runbarbierun (Nov 5, 2014)

^ Thank you! I keep getting hits from Romeo Beckham's commercial whenever I search for Burberry Holiday 2014 online haha

  It does look quite chalky on her swatch... such a shame.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 6, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> Anybody here has seen swatches of the Burberry Gold eye quad (holiday collection)? Looks lovely - but not sure if it would work on me.


   http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com.au/2014/11/sneak-peek-my-picks-from-new-burberry.html?m=1   http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2014/11/burberry-complete-eye-palette-in-gold.html?m=1


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 6, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2014/11/burberry-complete-eye-palette-in-gold.html?m=1


  I may have to get this.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I may have to get this.


  I'm telling myself that I have enough neutrals, I just got Tisse Cambon and Tisse Rivoli already this year, damn lol


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 6, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Nordstrom Calgary has a burberry counter! I saw a pic on instagram. I bet u could call and order from them


  I heard The Bay got the right to sell Burberry in Canada ... coming soon was the word.


----------



## kait0 (Nov 6, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> I heard The Bay got the right to sell Burberry in Canada ... coming soon was the word.


That would be glorious! Yay


----------



## katred (Nov 6, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> I heard The Bay got the right to sell Burberry in Canada ... coming soon was the word.


  Oh I have so been waiting for this! They already have perfume counters in major locations. It was really a matter of time before they got sick of HR having them in two counters in the whole country.


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 7, 2014)

Contemplating the gold lipstick from the holiday collection. Looks beautiful, but it's sheer.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2014/11/burberry-gold-glow-fragranced.html


----------



## runbarbierun (Nov 7, 2014)

Do you think Earthy would show up on NC30 skin? I saw someone on YT mentioned that she's NC30, and it was too light. Temptalia, however, who is NC25 (?) swatched it and it looked nice on her..


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 7, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> Do you think Earthy would show up on NC30 skin? I saw someone on YT mentioned that she's NC30, and it was too light. Temptalia, however, who is NC25 (?) swatched it and it looked nice on her..


  Do you mean Earthy blush? It's more used as a contour than an actual blush. In many of the look breakdowns for Burberry, Earthy is used in the hollow of the cheeks and rarely with anything on the cheekbones themselves except for Fresh Glow.

  Toronto peeps (and maybe Canadians in general?), the collection will be available at the Burberry Yorkdale location in a week or two! Finally we dont' have to wait forever and a day. The associate said it's in the back but she wasn't able to sell anything to me yet. I picked up Blueberry lip mist and Nude Blush palette (which is gorgeous!!).

  As for The Bay, the associate informed me that they will only have the current collections available, not the full beauty collection, so sadly we still have nowhere to purchase foundation and the regular line of shadows and lip products. I really want to see Antique Rose next to the Nude Blush rose shadow!


----------



## peanut (Nov 7, 2014)

Holiday collection is up online at Nordstrom:

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=60181288&keyword=burberry+beauty

  I'm so tempted to get the quad. Must look at swatches again!


----------



## LivN (Nov 7, 2014)

peanut said:


> In the meantime I ordered one of the new mascaras (Curve), the brow defined, and a couple of the new Kohl eyeliners.


  Please let us know how you like them.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

peanut said:


> Holiday collection is up online at Nordstrom:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin...alcategoryid=60181288&keyword=burberry+beauty  I'm so tempted to get the quad. Must look at swatches again!


  Yeah, when I checked last night it was back-ordered.   Saks as usual couldn't say when they would get it online.  Burberry has it up and I love their gift packaging, wish I could have ordered the quad from there lol


----------



## peanut (Nov 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Burberry has it up and I love their gift packaging, wish I could have ordered the quad from there lol


Seem OK now. I was able to put it in my Nordstrom cart, but I haven't pushed the button. lol! I'm so torn between this and Charlotte Tilbury Holiday collection. Can't I have both???


----------



## prplhrt21 (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw this on net-a-porter.com as well...they are usually very quick with shipping....


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

peanut said:


> Seem OK now. I was able to put it in my Nordstrom cart, but I haven't pushed the button. lol! I'm so torn between this and Charlotte Tilbury Holiday collection. Can't I have both???


  :-D


----------



## runbarbierun (Nov 7, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Do you mean Earthy blush? It's more used as a contour than an actual blush. In many of the look breakdowns for Burberry, Earthy is used in the hollow of the cheeks and rarely with anything on the cheekbones themselves except for Fresh Glow.


  I'm planning to use it as a contour, too haha but not sure if it would make a difference re: my skintone


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 8, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> I'm planning to use it as a contour, too haha but not sure if it would make a difference re: my skintone


  For reference, I'm NC25-30 and I find that it makes a subtle difference. If you're familiar with MAC's LE blush Emote, it's very similar. If I knew that, I wouldn't have picked up Earthy except as an indulgence. =) You may be able to find some pics of Emote and fotd's with it in the gallery. I know some people posted but that was years ago, so they may not still be there.


----------



## peanut (Nov 8, 2014)

Slept on it and ended up pushing the button on the e/s quad. Would love to have the highlighter and Fresh Glow too if just for the packaging but will wait to see more Charlotte Tilbury Holiday reviews and swatches. If anyone buys the highlighter I'd love to know what you think of it.


----------



## peanut (Nov 8, 2014)

Interesting!

  http://www.buro247.com/me/beauty/news/burberry-ss15-beauty-collection.html

  Check out this highlighter blush palette for spring. I'll have to compare those new e/s (click forward to #11, #12, and #13 in the graphic) with the two e/s quads from last spring. But I love pink and green so will definitely check these out.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

Shamefully, I ordered it the same night I saw it :-/


----------



## peanut (Nov 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Shamefully, I ordered it the same night I saw it :-/


  Too funny!! But I don't blame you! It's so pretty! Can't wait to hear what you think of the quad. Gee, waiting 24 hours is so unlike me. I'm torn between taking my temperature or making this my New Year's Resolution. lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

peanut said:


> Too funny!! But I don't blame you! It's so pretty! Can't wait to hear what you think of the quad. Gee, waiting 24 hours is so unlike me. I'm torn between taking my temperature or making this my New Year's Resolution. lol!


  :haha:  Will look out for your thoughts on it, too


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

Palette   http://instagram.com/p/vJkBX3AOYR/


----------



## peanut (Nov 8, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Do you mean Earthy blush? It's more used as a contour than an actual blush. In many of the look breakdowns for Burberry, Earthy is used in the hollow of the cheeks and rarely with anything on the cheekbones themselves except for Fresh Glow.  Toronto peeps (and maybe Canadians in general?), the collection will be available at the Burberry Yorkdale location in a week or two! Finally we dont' have to wait forever and a day. The associate said it's in the back but she wasn't able to sell anything to me yet. I picked up Blueberry lip mist and Nude Blush palette (which is gorgeous!!).  As for The Bay, the associate informed me that they will only have the current collections available, not the full beauty collection, so sadly we still have nowhere to purchase foundation and the regular line of shadows and lip products. I really want to see Antique Rose next to the Nude Blush rose shadow!


  ARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!! I was so hopeful...  





peanut said:


> Interesting!  http://www.buro247.com/me/beauty/news/burberry-ss15-beauty-collection.html  Check out this highlighter blush palette for spring. I'll have to compare those new e/s (click forward to #11, #12, and #13 in the graphic) with the two e/s quads from last spring. But I love pink and green so will definitely check these out.


  Those new shadows do look nice. The one thing that I always have to watch with Burberry is that they'll sometimes add existing items to a seasonal collection...


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 8, 2014)

peanut said:


> Interesting!
> 
> http://www.buro247.com/me/beauty/news/burberry-ss15-beauty-collection.html
> 
> Check out this highlighter blush palette for spring. I'll have to compare those new e/s (click forward to #11, #12, and #13 in the graphic) with the two e/s quads from last spring. But I love pink and green so will definitely check these out.


  The two blushes and the green eyeshadow look interesting, maybe the lipstick too.

  Tea Rose eyeshadow (11 in the gallery) is part of the perm collection.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 9, 2014)

katred said:


> ARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!! I was so hopeful...


  Maybe it's just for Toronto? At the very least you can oggle the holiday collection, but it's definitely been frustrating having our counters pulled out from under us!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 9, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Beautiful! I really should hold out on getting it... baaaah! That gold is so pretty tho! And it seems like the formula is better on newer quads, both in texture and pigmentation. I have Mocha Spice and am left wondering what the hype is all about. =T Today my husband actually liked my eye makeup - he never really comments on it! - and I had on the Nude Blush palette. =)


  :-D This is the first one that appealed to me and I gave into impulse.  The only other impulse Burberry purchase for me was also a holiday item and it didn't really work for me but my friend benefited


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The only other impulse Burberry purchase for me was also a holiday item and it didn't really work for me but my friend benefited


  I'd say this was a good impulse buy!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Very pretty.  Thank goodness I don't need another neutral palette.  I REALLY like the looks of it!!![/COLOR]       ... Unfortunately, I didn't need one either :sigh: Oh, well, I did cut down my wish list for the holidays :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2014)

I ordered from Nordstrom & it still says Backorder though! I am loving the swatches that I have seen so far. Really love the gold packaging too!! I might skip the CT palette now. WAY too much makeup this month!!'


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The only other impulse Burberry purchase for me was also a holiday item and it didn't really work for me but my friend benefited


  Me too!! Though I really liked the look of Plum Pink (#6), never really got around to actually getting it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ... Unfortunately, I didn't need one either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I ordered from Nordstrom & it still says Backorder though! I am loving the swatches that I have seen so far. Really love the gold packaging too!! I might skip the CT palette now. WAY too much makeup this month!!'


   I love the packaging too!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know it's crazy but I really want the Charlotte Tilbury palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! Though I really liked the look of Plum Pink (#6), never really got around to actually getting it!


   I have one Burberry single eyeshadow---Pale Barley, and I love it for a neutral eye look.  That's the extent of my Burberry makeup but I do have several Burberry clothing 
   items.  For whatever reason I just never got into it.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have one Burberry single eyeshadow---Pale Barley, and I love it for a neutral eye look.  That's the extent of my Burberry makeup but I do have several Burberry clothing
> items.  For whatever reason I just never got into it.


  Me neither! I just have one e/s I think from the line and thats about it! I always find something pretty here and there but never really took the plunge I suppose. This one had an awesome Packaging & the shades were prefect shades!! I hope I love it as much as I am drooling over the pics lol!! I know I was really really set on the CT palette. I dont know now!  is there a thing called too much makeup??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me neither! I just have one e/s I think from the line and thats about it! I always find something pretty here and there but never really took the plunge I suppose. This one had an awesome Packaging & the shades were prefect shades!! I hope I love it as much as I am drooling over the pics lol!! I know I was really really set on the CT palette. I dont know now!  is there a thing called too much makeup??






 No way!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! Though I really liked the look of Plum Pink (#6), never really got around to actually getting it!


  Hope you love it.  Their packaging is so good, too.  





Medgal07 said:


> :haha:


  Woe. Lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have one Burberry single eyeshadow---Pale Barley, and I love it for a neutral eye look.  That's the extent of my Burberry makeup but I do have several Burberry clothing[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   items.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]For whatever reason I just never got into it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:dunno:


  I saw a swatch of PB in IndigoKirRoyal's review. So pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2014)

Powder  http://instagram.com/p/vNTSuoAip3/


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vNTSuoAip3/


  Thank you!!Looks so pretty!! I am passing since it looks a tad shimmery to me!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2014)

http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2014/11/burberry-gold-glow-fragranced.html


  what do you ladies think?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Monsy said:


> http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2014/11/burberry-gold-glow-fragranced.html
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think?


  That shade looks pretty unique. It will be an awesome addition for someone who loves shimmers & wouldnt mind the fragrance!!
  As for me I am not sure about the fragrance part and she mentions it is not refined like the chanel highlighters and is shimmery!! So its a pass!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2014)

To me it doesn't look shimmery at all. It's so subtle.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Monsy said:


> To me it doesn't look shimmery at all. It's so subtle.


  The swatch looks pretty subtle to me as well. I suppose its the micro shimmers thats being referred to!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

I cancelled my nordies preorder & ordered directly from Burberry! My order shipped & since it's from NY it will be here tomorrow!!! :yahoo:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I cancelled my nordies preorder & ordered directly from Burberry! My order shipped & since it's from NY it will be here tomorrow!!! :yahoo:


  Yay!  I have other packages coming in so I might hold off and just get them all delivered together next month.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> *I saw a swatch of PB in IndigoKirRoyal's review. So pretty.*


  It makes the most beautiful neutral eye look but you can kick it up a notch w/ a black kohl liner smudged for an awesome smokey look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I cancelled my nordies preorder & ordered directly from Burberry! My order shipped & since it's from NY it will be here tomorrow!!!


  Oh that's just awesome!  Looking forward to hearing what you think about the formula, etc.


----------



## runbarbierun (Nov 12, 2014)

peanut said:


> Interesting!
> 
> http://www.buro247.com/me/beauty/news/burberry-ss15-beauty-collection.html
> 
> Check out this highlighter blush palette for spring. I'll have to compare those new e/s (click forward to #11, #12, and #13 in the graphic) with the two e/s quads from last spring. But I love pink and green so will definitely check these out.


  Oooh. Not sure if I like how this one looks..


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

I Looove the Holiday Palette. The texture is awesome and the shades perfect. I especially love the bronze gold shade! It is an overcast day so the swatches dont really do justice but for reference here they are!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Looove the Holiday Palette. The texture is awesome and the shades perfect. I especially love the bronze gold shade! It is an overcast day so the swatches dont really do justice but for reference here they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh, I love those Burberry ribbons, they're so soft lol  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## peanut (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Looove the Holiday Palette. The texture is awesome and the shades perfect. I especially love the bronze gold shade! It is an overcast day so the swatches dont really do justice but for reference here they are!!


  So pretty! I like the bronze too. Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## peanut (Nov 12, 2014)

runbarbierun said:


> Oooh. Not sure if I like how this one looks..


I love the color, but I'm not that crazy about writing on cosmetics.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

peanut said:


> So pretty! I like the bronze too. Mine will be here tomorrow.


 Yayy!! I was pleasantly surprised by the texture & color payoff!! I hope you love yours too!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm excited for mine now lol I need to cool it


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Looove the Holiday Palette. The texture is awesome and the shades perfect. I especially love the bronze gold shade! It is an overcast day so the swatches dont really do justice but for reference here they are!!


  Very nice!  I have it in my cart.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Looove the Holiday Palette. The texture is awesome and the shades perfect. I especially love the bronze gold shade! It is an overcast day so the swatches dont really do justice but for reference here they are!!


  Lovely swatches Vee!!!  Thanks for sharing!  That's an interesting way of presenting eyeshadows in a palette.  It's lovely ENJOY!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Lovely swatches Vee!!!  Thanks for sharing!  That's an interesting way of presenting eyeshadows in a palette.  It's lovely ENJOY!!![/COLOR]


 Thank you!!! Although there is no way I can use it without disturbing the pattern lol :amused: :haha:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Palette swatches  Our dear @sarabeautime has swatches and a review" http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/11/burberry-winter-glow-collection-of.html  http://instagram.com/p/vWpdNuv2-e/ http://instagram.com/p/vQ1hysm2t-/


----------



## Monsy (Nov 13, 2014)

any more highlighter swatches?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Monsy said:


> any more highlighter swatches?


  omg now I want it [@]Monsy[/@] lol not sure about the fragrance aspect  http://instagram.com/p/vWoULXv22G/


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Is this highlighter similar to Chanel Camelia de Plumes?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 13, 2014)

indigo kir royale has swatches and a review

  I think it's way more subtle than camelia


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Monsy said:


> indigo kir royale has swatches and a review
> 
> I think it's way more subtle than camelia


  Thanks!
  Yes, we both posted the link so I don't know why I'm suddenly so excited now lol.
  I need to settle down; it's a bit too much for me to get the palette *and *this, especially as it's only $4.00 less than lady Camelia.

  Do you think you'll get it?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 13, 2014)

I need to see more swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Is this highlighter similar to Chanel Camelia de Plumes?


    How so?  The colors are completely different.  As for the fragrance---if we can tolerate Guerlain Météorites we can tolerate anything...they'r pretty potent!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Correct---you'll get over that as soon as you start making those lovely eye-looks with the palette!
> 
> Lovely---That e/s palette looks AMAZING.  Congrats to all who purchased it!!!
> 
> ...


  Everything is starting to run together to me lol product overload


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Everything is starting to run together to me lol product overload






 TOTALLY!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks! Yes, we both posted the link so I don't know why I'm suddenly so excited now lol. I need to settle down; it's a bit too much for me to get the palette *and* this, especially as it's only $4.00 less than lady Camelia.  Do you think you'll get it?


 It doesn't look too similar to me! Looks more a grey undertone than a gold one!! Ummm I think i going to talk myself into another highlighter if I start seeing more differences .LOL :nope:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It doesn't look too similar to me! Looks more a grey undertone than a gold one!! Ummm I think i going to talk myself into another highlighter if I start seeing more differences .LOL :nope:


  lol


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 14, 2014)

Ladies, let me change that game,

  you all NEED the nail polish.

  Best greige nude ever!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.notsofrivolous.com/burberry-winter-glow-collection-complete-eye-palette-in-gold-no-25-review-swatches/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.notsofrivolous.com/burberry-winter-glow-collection-complete-eye-palette-in-gold-no-25-review-swatches/


 



  Temptress!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ladies, let me change that game,
> 
> you all NEED the nail polish.
> 
> Best greige nude ever!


    I tried looking it up.  Are there two----a burgundy and a somewhat gold NP?


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I tried looking it up.  Are there two----a burgundy and a somewhat gold NP?[/COLOR]


 Oxblood is permanent. Gold is new and limited, is not gold though, interesting nude with subtle shimmer


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-gold-glow-01-luminizing-powder-review-photos-swatches#more-181473


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-gold-glow-01-luminizing-powder-review-photos-swatches#more-181473


 :thud: Uhoh!!! Me needs that :eyelove:  & completely ignoring that I have ALL of the dupes listed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Oxblood is permanent. Gold is new and limited, is not gold though, interesting nude with subtle shimmer


 So that's what I saw.  It is VERY pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> & completely ignoring that I have ALL of the dupes listed!!!


  LOL!

  For what it's worth to the potential buyer she has it as "Recommended" product, even though the review is so low-key.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> & completely ignoring that I have ALL of the dupes listed!!!






I have one sitting in my online cart and I also have everyone of those dupes listed too.  We need help Vee---like a 12-step program!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> LOL!
> 
> For what it's worth to the potential buyer she has it as "Recommended" product, even though the review is so low-key.


 You are a master at this, and you must be destroyed!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You tip in, leave links and pics of the goods and then you tip right out


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You are a master at this, and you must be destroyed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL It's in my cart, too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> LOL It's in my cart, too!






 Nordies needs to be more than 3% before I bite!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Nordies needs to be more than 3% before I bite!!!


  I've got the brakes on, too lol
  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]I have one sitting in my online cart and I also have everyone of those dupes listed too.  We need help Vee---like a 12-step program!!![/COLOR]


 Oh yes!! I def need a sponsor and soon!! :lol:





Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF] Nordies needs to be more than 3% before I bite!!![/COLOR]


 Right?? It was 10% the day before!! :sigh: in one way it is good, that would have been too much temptation :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I've got the brakes on, too lol
> Decisions, decisions!


  I have a boat load of highlighters.  Look at my massive list in the highlighter addicts thread.  I've added at least 6 or more since I posted that list!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I've got the brakes on, too lol Decisions, decisions!


 Brake?? :haha: Where can I find it in this highlighter train!! I need to find it quick


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have a boat load of highlighters.  Look at my massive list in the highlighter addicts thread.  I've added at least 6 or more since I posted that list!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Brake??
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Do you have it in a cart too?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]Do you have it in a cart too?[/COLOR]


 :lol: I am sure all the stock nordies has is sitting in our carts!!


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 15, 2014)

Now i really want this and the chanel camelias... And i dont have any highlighters.none.nada...so i have a good excuse to get one...or both


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-gold-25-complete-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-181486

  Edit: I like her eye look in this review.
  The eyeshadows look drool-worthy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Now i really want this and the chanel camelias... And i dont have any highlighters.none.nada...so i have a good excuse to get one...or both


  When in doubt--------- *Get both!!! *  Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* is absolute decadence!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-gold-25-complete-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-181486


 It's all that & more!! I have used the quad continuously since i got it!! I might even so far as to say I love it more than the TF nude dip!! The texture and the shades are well worth it!!! It was an impulsive buy but if all their quads are like this, me in some trouble!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am sure all the stock nordies has is sitting in our carts!!


 OMG



Don't say that---you'll make me buy it now!!!


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] When in doubt--------- *Get both!!!*   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* is absolute decadence!!! [/COLOR]


And the fact that both are LE doesnt help


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Polish  http://instagram.com/p/vRgEeHoj42/  Lipstick  http://instagram.com/p/vbdz9Gq16I/    http://instagram.com/p/vOou1SS6OT/  http://instagram.com/p/vJLT2jqJua/   ps look how cute!   http://instagram.com/p/vEK0VzP2Ay/


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 15, 2014)

Welp... Looks like I'm joining in on this holiday goodness, too. The quad and powder are far too beautiful for me to ignore. Neither were on my radar (nor was this thread) till T's posts today. Now I'm in trouble!


----------



## Lile (Nov 15, 2014)

So glad I found this blog as I love Burberry Beauty. I just got the gold powder and eye palette. Love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> And the fact that both are LE doesnt help


    They would be great for starting your highlighter collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Welp... Looks like I'm joining in on this holiday goodness, too. The quad and powder are far too beautiful for me to ignore. Neither were on my radar (nor was this thread) till T's posts today. Now I'm in trouble!
> I'm getting closer and closer to getting the highlighter.  I have enough neutral e/s palettes...or else!!!!!I'd go for
> that too
> 
> ...


   Oh no---another endorsement.  I'm doomed now.  I'm glad you found this blog too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It's all that & more!! I have used the quad continuously since i got it!! I might even so far as to say I love it more than the TF nude dip!! The texture and the shades are well worth it!!! It was an impulsive buy but if all their quads are like this, me in some trouble!!


  Glad you're enjoying the e/s palette Vee!!!

  Guess what?  I went to check an item at Nordies online and my cart was empty---it said your selection (the Gold  

  Glow Luminizing powder) is no longer available



I nearly passed out, but first I hauled ass over to Saks & 
  ordered it immediately.  All's well that ends well...Saks was 4% vs Nordies 3% Ebates cash back.  BTW, it's 
  backordered at Saks but I don't mind that---as long as I get it.

 I'm glad I was still up--apparently, you snooze, you lose!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarababyz said on Instagram that the highlighter was grayish and heavily fragranced.  I hadn't thought much about getting the highlighter because their regular highlighter looked so bad on me.  I thought it was grayish on me but Tarababyz loves that one so maybe this one would be okay for me.  I don't like the fragrance aspect. I know it is supposed to go along with the fragrance launch but it seems like a strange choice of product to fragrance.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Glad you're enjoying the e/s palette Vee!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Guess what?  I went to check an item at Nordies online and my cart was empty---it said your selection (the Gold  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Glow Luminizing powder) is no longer available[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I nearly passed out, but first I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]hauled ass[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]over to Saks & [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  ordered [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]immediately.  All's well that ends well...Saks was 4% vs Nordies 3% Ebates cash back.  BTW, it's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  backordered at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Saks but I don't mind that---as long as I get it.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] I'm glad I was still up--apparently, you snooze, you lose!![/COLOR] :haha:


 :shock: running over to check!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> running over to check!!!


 I couldn't believe it was gone---every time we chat about a product it sells out somewhere.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 16, 2014)

I've asked my MIL to pick it up for me in Hong Kong. It's $8-15 cheaper for most of the bigger items like foundation and palettes. I'm hoping they can bc that area is still blocked by the protest. =S Democracy over make up, but I hope they can get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> I've asked my MIL to pick it up for me in Hong Kong. It's $8-15 cheaper for most of the bigger items like foundation and palettes. I'm hoping they can bc that area is still blocked by the protest. =S Democracy over make up, but I hope they can get it!


   That will be nice if they can pull it off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Vee, oh Vee.  You're not gonna believe this.  I went onto Nordies to order something else just now and saw one item in my cart---surprised I opened it up to see what it was and it was the gold powder that that Nordies took out of my cart and said it was no longer available.  Well later for them.  I've already ordered it from Saks!!  I'm kicking it out of my cart!!!


----------



## Lile (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Glad you're enjoying the e/s palette Vee!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Guess what?  I went to check an item at Nordies online and my cart was empty---it said your selection (the Gold  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Glow Luminizing powder) is no longer available[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I nearly passed out, but first I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]hauled ass[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]over to Saks & [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  ordered [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]immediately.  All's well that ends well...Saks was 4% vs Nordies 3% Ebates cash back.  BTW, it's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  backordered at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Saks but I don't mind that---as long as I get it.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] I'm glad I was still up--apparently, you snooze, you lose!![/COLOR] :haha:


 Thank you, and glad you got it.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 16, 2014)

I just placed my order with Saks! Mr.Rebates had 8% cash back, too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2014)

I stopped at Saks to see the holiday collection. It seems they never got the highlighter in. I'm iffy on the eye palette. It didn't swatch that great on me and the khaki shade reminded me of a shade in another Burberry palette I have. That being said Some of the shadows wear better than they swatch on a qtip for me. I may just have to try these on my eyes. There is a salesperson I always see when I'm there but she's never around when I'm ready to buy so I wanted to wait for her. I went to Burberry store in search of the highlighter and they didn't have the holiday collection at all. It seems it is stuck in customs. Well that gives me time to think things over and see more swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just placed my order with Saks! Mr.Rebates had 8% cash back, too.


    Did you look at Nordies at all for it?  That was an odd experience that I had with them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I stopped at Saks to see the holiday collection. It seems they never got the highlighter in. I'm iffy on the eye palette. It didn't swatch that great on me and the khaki shade reminded me of a shade in another Burberry palette I have. That being said Some of the shadows wear better than they swatch on a qtip for me. I may just have to try these on my eyes. There is a salesperson I always see when I'm there but she's never around when I'm ready to buy so I wanted to wait for her. I went to Burberry store in search of the highlighter and they didn't have the holiday collection at all. It seems it is stuck in customs. Well that gives me time to think things over and see more swatches.


  The entire collection is available at Burberry online!  Check this thread's swatch gallery---the photos are pretty impressive.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The entire collection is available at Burberry online!  Check this thread's swatch gallery---the photos are pretty impressive.


  Yes, I noticed that. This is why I didn't feel the need to run back to Saks at the moment.  I do want to see more swatches of the hightlighter.  No actually I just want to try the highlighter myself.  It looks very nice in pics but the grayish comments are troubling.  I checked out the collection and the lip colors were reminiscent of grayishness.  Probably too cool for me.  I did kind of like the "gold" nail polish but it is not what I would call gold.  More of a cool taupe.  Unfortunately I took a look at the Burberry website this morning and saw the cutest British Guard key fob/charm.  Then I saw it in the store.  I tried it clipped on my bag and it looked so cute. Really cute but crazy expensive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes, I noticed that. This is why I didn't feel the need to run back to Saks at the moment.  I do want to see more swatches of the hightlighter.  No actually I just want to try the highlighter myself.  It looks very nice in pics but the grayish comments are troubling.  I checked out the collection and the lip colors were reminiscent of grayishness.  Probably too cool for me.  I did kind of like the "gold" nail polish but it is not what I would call gold.  More of a cool taupe.  Unfortunately I took a look at the Burberry website this morning and saw the cutest British Guard key fob/charm.  Then I saw it in the store.  I tried it clipped on my bag and it looked so cute. Really cute but crazy expensive.


   I couldn't detect any "grayishness" but I'll let you know as soon as it arrives...hopefully this week.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Vee, oh Vee.  You're not gonna believe this.  I went onto Nordies to order something else just now and saw one item in my cart---surprised I opened it up to see what it was and it was the gold powder that that Nordies took out of my cart and said it was no longer available.  Well later for them.  I've already ordered it from Saks!!  I'm kicking it out of my cart!!![/COLOR]


 As soon as you gave me the scare about snoozing & loosing I went and ordered it from Burberry lol!! :lmao: I hope I love it too!! I am not sure how I feel about the grey part either!! :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As soon as you gave me the scare about snoozing & loosing I went and ordered it from Burberry lol!! :lmao: I hope I love it too!! I am not sure how I fell about the grey part either!! :haha:


 I am thinking it may look close to becca champagne gold highlighter


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am thinking it may look close to becca champagne gold highlighter


  Are you kidding me---Becca Champagne Gold looks like uncooked polenta/cornmeal!!!  It's hideous.  Gold Glow looks nothing like it.  Actually, and this is based solely on pics that I've seen, I'd be more inclined to compare Gold Glow to Dior's Gold Shimmer compact from the TransAt collection.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  It's a good thing you did.  As of 3 minutes ago I could no longer find it on Nordie's web site.  I'm not worried about the claims of greyishmess![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Are you kidding me---Becca Champagne Gold looks like uncooked polenta/cornmeal!!!  It's hideous.  Gold Glow looks nothing like it.  Actually, and this is based solely on pics that I've seen, I'd be more inclined to compare Gold Glow to Dior's Gold Shimmer compact from the TransAt collection.[/COLOR]


 T had Becca opal as a dupe but the pic I saw on instagram looks champagne gold. I'm trying to resist the urge!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> T had Becca opal as a dupe but the pic I saw on instagram looks champagne gold. I'm trying to resist the urge!!!


  My eyes must be really bad---I have everyone of the highlighters that T suggested are dupes and I don't agree with any of them, just by looking at _her_ photos. 
  Oh well, we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] My eyes must be really bad---I have everyone of the highlighters that T suggested are dupes and I don't agree with any of them, just by looking at _her_ photos. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh well, we'll find out soon enough.[/COLOR]


 Did you have the Dior Holiday one?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2014/11/18/burberry-winter-glow-first-impression-quick-swatches/


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Highlighter is back up on Nordies (backordered).


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighter is back up on Nordies (backordered).


 It was available yesterday and just got back ordered today.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It was available yesterday and just got back ordered today.


  When I checked yesterday it was "unavailable"


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> When I checked yesterday it was "unavailable"


 Oh no.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no.


  Eh,it's a little iffy but no big deal. Are you getting it, dear?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Did you have the Dior Holiday one?


 No.  They were not very good at all.  A real disappointment!!!  That surprised me about Dior. I have the gold shimmer one from the TransAt collection and
   ​it's magnificent.  Don't know what happened to Dior this time around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighter is back up on Nordies (backordered).
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> 
> 
> ...


   Exactly---I saw that too.  I guess they depleted what was their current stock and are now expecting more soon.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Eh,it's a little iffy but no big deal. Are you getting it, dear? Yes! I got it from Burberry website. You should get it there too. It got free gift box.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]No.  They were not very good at all.  A real disappointment!!!  That surprised me about Dior. I have the gold shimmer one from the TransAt collection and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   ​it's magnificent.  Don't know what happened to Dior this time around.[/COLOR]


 I'm glad with Dior for this year's holiday palettes bed at least there's only one glitter. Last year there are a couple and their glitter ain't good.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

@charismafulltv, the gift boxes are nice!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> @charismafulltv, the gift boxes are nice!


 Have you placed your orders yet?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you placed your orders yet?


  I'm a little hesitant because of the fragrance on top of the talc and mica on my face. I might try to smell the perfume first then decide.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Just a pic of the collection  http://instagram.com/p/vjA-2YSzhM/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Looove the Holiday Palette. The texture is awesome and the shades perfect. I especially love the bronze gold shade! It is an overcast day so the swatches dont really do justice but for reference here they are!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vjA-2YSzhM/


  Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm glad with Dior for this year's holiday palettes bed at least there's only one glitter. Last year there are a couple and their glitter ain't good.


  I think there were two but there was always a question as to wether or not the 'pink highlighter' would be available in the US.  Guess it's a moot point now since they were not good!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everything is so beautiful!


  Oh, yeah


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everything is so beautiful!
> Yes, and have you noticed how AWS keeps showing us pics?
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah---EIC---enabler-in-chief


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't wait to get my highlighter!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have to admit, the e/s palette has tempted me several times, but my resolve is stronger.[/COLOR]:fluffy:     [COLOR=0000FF] Yes, and have you noticed how AWS keeps showing us pics?:shock: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Oh yeah---EIC---enabler-in-chief[/COLOR]


  Well, there's always going to be something else, especially when it comes to neutrals  ;-)  I just want to keep informed lol   





charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait to get my highlighter!


  Yay! Will you swatch for us?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have to admit, the e/s palette has tempted me several times, but my resolve is stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did notice that and can't help but wonder her motives.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I did notice that and can't help but wonder her motives. :haha:


  Solely for reconnaissance lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait to get my highlighter!


   Me too Charisma.  I just hope it doesn't put me over the edge & wanting the e/s palette so it has company.  I only have one other Burberry MU product.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Well, there's always going to be something else, especially when it comes to neutrals  ;-)  I just want to keep informed lol Yay! Will you swatch for us?


 Sure thing! I know it's fragranced but I hope it's not overwhelming that makes me sneeze or nauseated. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Solely for reconnaissance lol


  My eyes like your links, but my wallet doesn't.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Me too Charisma.  I just hope it doesn't put me over the edge & wanting the e/s palette so it has company.  I only have one other Burberry MU product. :haha: [/COLOR]


 I'm skipping the eyeshadow palette, I got tons of neutrals plus I love the Chanel reve nuit


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My eyes like your links, but my wallet doesn't. :lol:


 I've spent so much already. I need an intervention. Lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Sure thing! I know it's fragranced but I hope it's not overwhelming that makes me sneeze or nauseated. Lol


   Fingers crossed!   





NaomiH said:


> My eyes like your links, but my wallet doesn't. :lol:


  Oh, girl, I totally get that lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I did notice that and can't help but wonder her motives.


  It's all about the poke!  Poke, poke, poke!!! 



Now I even feel her poking when I'm not even on my computer


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You've been quite good at that!!!  [/COLOR]:bangin: :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] It's all about the poke!  Poke, poke, poke!!![/COLOR]  oke: [COLOR=0000FF]Now[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I even feel her poking when I'm not even on my computer[/COLOR]:shock:


  Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've spent so much already. I need an intervention. Lol.


 Well, I definitely need to slow the train because I've been buying other things along w/all the makeup.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I will hold off on the highlighter because I have one Burberry belt and one Burberry wallet on my wishlist


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You've been quite good at that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:


 You are going to give in Naomi! I'm skipping Prabal Gurung because nothing excites me. Even the lipsticks.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You are going to give in Naomi! I'm skipping Prabal Gurung because nothing excites me. Even the lipsticks.


  I'm skipping that too, it's pretty but a total snooze fest. Not to mention I just don't think MAC's formulas are worth that kind of markup. If I'm paying 30 bucks for a lipstick it'll be Nars or Chanel!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm skipping that too, it's pretty but a total snooze fest. Not to mention I just don't think MAC's formulas are worth that kind of markup. If I'm paying 30 bucks for a lipstick it'll be Nars or Chanel!


 Save it for TF!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You are going to give in Naomi! I'm skipping Prabal Gurung because nothing excites me. Even the lipsticks.


  I might get something, but it'll have to be more towards to bottom of my list and wait for a few weeks until after I finish Christmas shopping. Naomi's wants are on the back burner right now.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Save it for TF!!!


  Oh I plan on getting some of those baby TF lippies! I was never interested in Prabal though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm skipping that too, it's pretty but a total snooze fest. Not to mention I just don't think MAC's formulas are worth that kind of markup. If I'm paying 30 bucks for a lipstick it'll be Nars or Chanel!


 Quality trumps quantity!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow.  I feel out of it where MAC is concerned.  I've totally lost track of the collections.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Quality trumps quantity![/COLOR]


 Amen girlfriend!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  I feel out of it where MAC is concerned.  I've totally lost track of the collections.
> 
> Quality trumps quantity!


  I've kept up with them out of habit, but there is nothing even remotely exciting launching. 
  Totally agree!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Gold quad swatches   http://instagram.com/p/vjeedDiGwr/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vjeedDiGwr/


  How many time are you going to show these swatches EIC?  



​Stop trying got tempt us into buying it!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]How many time are you going to show these swatches EIC?  [/COLOR]:nono: [COLOR=0000FF]​Stop trying got tempt us into buying it!![/COLOR]


  Lol Aw, I'm just trying to help people like me who have no access to the stores to see swatches on different skin tones. V and I have already caved for the palette early on, can't remember who else lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm still skipping it LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> V and I have already caved for the palette early on, can't remember who else lol






  Do you absolutely love the e/s palette AWS?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm still skipping it LOL


   Stand firm C!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

My Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing powder shipped.  I hope it arrives by Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000CD]  Do you absolutely love the e/s palette AWS?[/COLOR]


  It's been delivered but I haven't received my packages yet, dear, but I know I'll like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> It's been delivered but I haven't received my packages yet, dear, but I know I'll like it!


   It's very pretty and oh so irresistible----I accidentally looked at it again while surfing the beauty section online @ Nordies.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  It's very pretty and oh so irresistible----I accidentally looked at it again while surfing the beauty section online @ Nordies.[/COLOR]:thud:


  Aw! It's quite appealing.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm so excited for you ladies getting/about to get your goodies! My powder is still in backorder limbo/expected to ship "no later than 12/10/2014." We'll see!

  I've been spending big lately so I decided I to only get one LE quad, either the beautiful gold quad or the Fallen Angel quad. They're both so pretty though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm so excited for you ladies getting/about to get your goodies! My powder is still in backorder limbo/expected to ship "no later than 12/10/2014." We'll see!
> 
> I've been spending big lately so I decided I to only get one LE quad, either the beautiful gold quad or the Fallen Angel quad. They're both so pretty though!


   Where did you order your powder jay?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Aw! It's quite appealing.


 ​Yes an I almost ordered it because of you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Yes an I almost ordered it because of you!!!  [/COLOR]


  Hey, you were surfing Nordies, prowling around, looking for trouble lol


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Where did you order your powder jay?


  I ordered from Saks on the 16th!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2014)

I ended up ordering it. On Nordies it was back-ordered, unavailable, back-ordered but shipped to me within a couple of days then available as normal.  IDEK what it is now, on there


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> On Nordies it was back-ordered, unavailable, back-ordered but shipped to me within a couple of days then available as normal. IDEK what it is now, on there






So glad you did!  I ordered from Nordies too & was shocked when I got the shipping notice today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Has anyone ordered the lipsticks or anything else other than the Illuminator & e/s palette?  I think someone might have ordered the NP.  That Oxblood lipstick caught my eye.
Someone please tell Meddy she has more than enough vampy lipstick!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2014)

I got the Trench 216 holiday lipstick from last year but I didn't like it much.   I have Golden Peach and it's a sweet shade but I'm not wowed.   The packaging, down to the inside of the lipstick's cardboard box, is nice.   Do you like their lipstick formulas, [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Do you like their lipstick formulas, @Medgal07


  Other than the Illuminator that we ordered, I only have one other Burberry beauty item---an eye shadow single in Pale Barley.
   I've noticed a pattern here AWS---you have quite a bit of makeup that you're not to excited about.  What gives????


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Other than the Illuminator that we ordered, I only have one other Burberry beauty item---an eye shadow single in Pale Barley.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I've noticed a pattern here AWS---you have quite a bit of makeup that you're not to excited about.  What gives????[/COLOR]


  It takes a lot to really wow me!  I have really had mostly disappointment with looking for MAC and other nudes but I have also gotten better at knowing what will work for me over time and I'm quite pleased with how I'm curating my stash now.   Also, it's difficult when you can't swatch these things for yourself or see swatches on someone close to your skin tone.  I guess that's why I try to help find swatches for people to see before they buy.  The colour of 216 is just "meh" to me but my friend makes it work and I loved that she was so happy to get it.  GP is heavily scented and can emphasise dry lips but the shade is really sweet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> GP is heavily scented and can emphasise dry lips but the shade is really sweet.


    Yes.  That makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

My highlighter arrived today!!!  Love the packaging, the product looks great and I cant wait to wear it.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]My highlighter arrived today!!!  Love the packaging, the product looks great and I cant wait to wear it.[/COLOR]


  How is the scent?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> How is the scent?






Hi there AWS!  It's actually pleasant and quite light.  Not nearly as potent as our météorites perles.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there AWS!  It's actually pleasant and quite light.  Not nearly as potent as our météorites perles.[/COLOR]


  Oh, thank you, dear :frenz: I've had a few Burberry scents but I haven't tried My Burberry yet. I hope I like it!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, thank you, dear :frenz: I've had a few Burberry scents but I haven't tried My Burberry yet. I hope I like it!


 You can get a free mini perfume from Sephora if you purchased over $25


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I hope I like it!


   Oh I think you will---they didn't over do it at all.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh I think you will---they didn't over do it at all.[/COLOR]


  :-D  





charismafulltv said:


> You can get a free mini perfume from Sephora if you purchased over $25


  Thanks! I think I saw it in an email but I'm waiting to make one purchase and use the Dec coupon code.  I don’t like only getting to use one code at a time, waah lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I don’t like only getting to use one code at a time, waah lol


    Exactly!!!  And, I rarely find anything worthy of using points on.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know if what I'm experiencing with Saks is common or not but my order is _still_ backordered. I'm tempted to cancel the order and buy the highlighter from Nordstrom. I mean, I know I'm capable of waiting two more weeks but ugh, it sucks! What would you ladies do?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I don't know if what I'm experiencing with Saks is common or not but my order is _still_ backordered. I'm tempted to cancel the order and buy the highlighter from Nordstrom. I mean, I know I'm capable of waiting two more weeks but ugh, it sucks! What would you ladies do?


    I've done that before Jay when an item was backordered at one store  then became available at another.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I don't know if what I'm experiencing with Saks is common or not but my order is _still_ backordered. I'm tempted to cancel the order and buy the highlighter from Nordstrom. I mean, I know I'm capable of waiting two more weeks but ugh, it sucks! What would you ladies do?


 Cancel and get it over Burberry site. They ship fast and they package your goodies really well. My invoice was placed in an envelope that looks like a wedding invite.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! I think I'm going to cancel it. The 10% cash back was so appealing but I'd rather have the powder than save $6 lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I think I'm going to cancel it. The 10% cash back was so appealing but I'd rather have the powder than save $6 lol.


 Happy shopping! I've been using the highlighter everyday for a week then I alternate with the BB bronze glow.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I think I'm going to cancel it. The 10% cash back was so appealing but I'd rather have the powder than save $6 lol.


 Are you from Chicago? How was it last night?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I think I'm going to cancel it. The 10% cash back was so appealing but I'd rather have the powder than save $6 lol.


 When I ordered from Nordies was 6 % cash back via Ebates.  That at least covers my state tax.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy shopping! *I've been using the highlighter everyday for a week t*hen I alternate with the BB bronze glow.


 It must be really nice then C.  Can you compare it to another one that you have?  I've only opened mine and checked out the fragrance but I have not yet worn it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It must be really nice then C.  Can you compare it to another one that you have?  I've only opened mine and checked out the fragrance but I have not yet worn it.[/COLOR]


On IG there's a comparison with the Chanel holiday this year but I didn't get that one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> On IG there's a comparison with the Chanel holiday this year but I didn't get that one.


    I was just wondering what YOU would compare it to within your own collection---like Amber Diamond, etc.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sara has an EXCELLENT comparison with side/side swatches.  The best I've seen yet, BTW!!![/COLOR]


 Yay!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

I skipped on the Chanel because I got this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I skipped on the Chanel because I got this.


    I had forgotten about that


----------



## Lile (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there AWS!  It's actually pleasant and quite light.  Not nearly as potent as our météorites perles.[/COLOR]


  I was (happily) surprised that the fragrance was so light, compared to what I had read about it. Thought it was just me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lile said:


> I was (happily) surprised that the fragrance was so light, compared to what I had read about it. *Thought it was just me.*


    NO.  Isn't it funny how perceptions vary so widely?  Chanel Les Beiges powder is so fragrant that I can't wear it in the summer---mosquitos love it and 
   I had multiple bites on my face---that's what I call heavily fragranced.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 29, 2014)

The holiday eye palette 





  The highlighter should be delivered next week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The highlighter should be delivered next week.


    You have gotten some really beautiful items lately AWS---you so deserve them.  ENJOY!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You have gotten some really beautiful items lately AWS---you so deserve them.  ENJOY!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks so much! Can't wait to see (and smell) that highlighter :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh no!!!  You wore me down AWS AND I was in an 'I want new makeup mood'.  I just ordered the holiday E/S palette, No 25 gold, the Oxblood lipstick and the Oxblood lip gloss.  I suppose these will go well with the holiday highlighter, which I've not yet used.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks so much! Can't wait to see (and smell) that highlighter :-D


 ​I think you'll also be surprised by how lightly fragranced it really is.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no!!!  You wore me down AWS AND I was in an 'I want new makeup mood'.  I just ordered the holiday E/S palette, No 25 gold, the Oxblood lipstick and the Oxblood lip gloss.  I suppose these will go well with the holiday highlighter, which I've not yet used.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​I think you'll also be surprised by how lightly fragranced it really is.[/COLOR]


  OMG oh, my [@]Medgal07[/@] Go big or go home, eh lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> *Go big or go home, *eh lol


   I know.  I go from one Burberry beauty item to 5
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope I like the lipstick.  I've been eyeing it for a while now.


----------



## Filmfreak (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I know.  I go from one Burberry beauty item to 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll love Oxblood, it's absolutely stunning!
  Now I've started thinking about buying that gold holiday palette, damn! I need a new notebook, I shouldn't spend more money on cosmetics, aaargh!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know.  I go from one Burberry beauty item to 5:haha: I hope I like the lipstick.  I've been eyeing it for a while now.[/COLOR]


  Lol  





Filmfreak said:


> You'll love Oxblood, it's absolutely stunning! Now I've started thinking about buying that gold holiday palette, damn! I need a new notebook, I shouldn't spend more money on cosmetics, aaargh!


  Electronics trump makeup


----------



## Filmfreak (Nov 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Electronics trump makeup


   Yes, because they make it all possible ....


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no!!!  You wore me down AWS AND I was in an 'I want new makeup mood'.  I just ordered the holiday E/S palette, No 25 gold, the Oxblood lipstick and the Oxblood lip gloss.  I suppose these will go well with the holiday highlighter, which I've not yet used.[/COLOR]


 :thud: yayyyyyy!!! I am sure you will love the quad!!! ompom: I used the highlighter for the first time yest!! Me likez!! I am very happy that the fragrance isn't overpowering and something I can tolerate!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Filmfreak said:


> *You'll love Oxblood, it's absolutely stunning!*
> Now I've started thinking about buying that gold holiday palette, damn! I need a new notebook, I shouldn't spend more money on cosmetics, aaargh!


   Oh thanks for sharing that.  I was a bit thrown by the name of the product having the word 'sheer' in it.  I need it t o look like it does in the tube---rich & vibrant in color.
  I resisted the e/s palette Gold Glow for quite a long time but I caved.  The colors are right up my alley. even though I know I already have several neutral e/s palettes.
 The makeup heart wants, what the makeup heart wants!!!  Now I'll wait until the e/s palette and lipstick arrive before wearing the highlighter from the collection.

 BTW, you need the notebook to help order cosmetics conline at 3 AM



Good luck with your decision.  Maybe both are in the cards


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I used the highlighter for the first time yest!! Me likez!! I am very happy that the fragrance isn't overpowering and something I can tolerate!!


   You ladies wore me down
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have not yet worn the highlighter---now I'll wait for the quad, lipstick & gloss to arrive and do a full Burberry holiday look.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I know.  I go from one Burberry beauty item to 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Oxblood lip mist is stunning. I keep reaching for it by default in the whole week I've owned it. Oxblood and Blueberry are the two most pigmented of the Mist (sheer) formula.

  I was pretty good at an event- I only picked up the quad, gold nail polish (have oxblood), and the Oxblood Mist.

  I'm going to pick up the Oxblood Lip Cover next time I'm back at that mall.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

starletta8 said:


> The Oxblood lip mist is stunning. I keep reaching for it by default in the whole week I've owned it. Oxblood and Blueberry are the two most pigmented of the Mist (sheer) formula.
> 
> I was pretty good at an event- I only picked up the quad, gold nail polish (have oxblood), and the Oxblood Mist.
> 
> I'm going to pick up the Oxblood Lip Cover next time I'm back at that mall.


   I just love getting product confirmation and endorsement!  Thank you Starletta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, the lip cover is Oxblood in 
  the permanent line, and is the satin formula?  I'm new to the Burberry cosmetic line.  My exposure prior to this was 
  clothing and accessories.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I just love getting product confirmation and endorsement!  Thank you Starletta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Actually, both Oxbloods are in the permanent line. The one being repromoted with the gold packaging is the sheer formula. The Lip Cover is the full-coverage, satin formula. It's deeper but still in the same family.

  I adore the Burberry cosmetic line. The eyeshadows (particularly the singles) are some of the best on the market, across all brands. I own over half of the singles, and plan to purchase the rest in 2015. I also like the lipsticks for the price point.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

starletta8 said:


> Actually, both Oxbloods are in the permanent line. The one being repromoted with the gold packaging is the sheer formula. The Lip Cover is the full-coverage, satin formula. It's deeper but still in the same family.
> 
> I adore the Burberry cosmetic line. The eyeshadows (particularly the singles) are some of the best on the market, across all brands. I own over half of the singles, and plan to purchase the rest in 2015. I also like the lipsticks for the price point.


  I want these soo bad.  

  I just bought my first Burberry product today.  The concealer.  I can't wait to try it tomorrow.  
  I am tempted to try their BB cream, has anyone tried it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

starletta8 said:


> Actually, both Oxbloods are in the permanent line. The one being repromoted with the gold packaging is the sheer formula. The Lip Cover is the full-coverage, satin formula. It's deeper but still in the same family.
> 
> I adore the Burberry cosmetic line. The eyeshadows (particularly the singles) are some of the best on the market, across all brands. I own over half of the singles, and plan to purchase the rest in 2015. I also like the lipsticks for the price point.


    Thanks for clarifying the lip products Starletta!!!  I have one single Burberry eyeshadow, Pale Barley which I 
   purchased under duress---just kidding.  A dear friend here on the boards encouraged me to buy it and I've really 
   enjoyed it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I was looking at the eyeshadow palette on the left (browns). how do you like them?
> 
> I was so tempted to get the holiday highlighter, but was a little confused. Is there more than one?  Different colors?
> 
> ...


  It's pretty isn't it, Pretty?   It's the holiday palette, No 25 Gold.   I resisted it for a long time and finally ordered it on Saturday.  AWS kept showing me pics of it and 
  pressuring me.  Actually she and  Vee essentially double-teamed me.  You'd think these moderators would do something about the gang activity here on Specktra.




    http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-gold-complete-eye-palette-limited-edition/3893547?origin=keywordsearch- personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=652&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_A

  You might be confusing the "two highlighter" issue with Dior.  Burberry has one holiday highlighter, 'Gold Glow' Fragranced Luminizing Powder.  The fragrance isn't at all 
  strong or overwhelming.  I haven't yet worn it, but It has gotten really good buzz.

 So far I've only purchased the holiday eyeshadow palette, the highlighter, a lipstick and a lip gloss.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I was looking at the eyeshadow palette on the left (browns). how do you like them?   I was so tempted to get the holiday highlighter, but was a little confused. Is there more than one?  Different colors?    I want these soo bad.    I just bought my first Burberry product today.  The concealer.  I can't wait to try it tomorrow.   I am tempted to try their BB cream, has anyone tried it?


  Hi, sorry, I'm now seeing this post! I haven't swatched it yet but I saw IndigoKirRoyale's swatches and bought it immediately! As Medgal said, it's one highlighter in this release and it's scented with their new My Burberry fragrance. IndigoKirRoyale also has swatches.   Mine hasn't arrived yet for me to swatch.  I hope you like the concealer!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol [@]Medgal07[/@]!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies!  So far, I'm liking htis concealer.  dries matte.  once I set with powder it hasn't moved.  It did migrate to my lines, but everything is now a days. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks ladies!  So far, I'm liking htis concealer.  dries matte.  once I set with powder it hasn't moved.  It did migrate to my lines, but everything is now a days. LOL


  Oh that's good Pretty.  Since using a Ben Nye powder to set my concealer, primarily under eye, I have had no trouble with it creasing or migrating.  In fact, it usually 
   outlasts everything else.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's good Pretty.  Since using a Ben Nye powder to set my concealer, primarily under eye, I have had no trouble with it creasing or migrating.  In fact, it usually
> outlasts everything else.


  Which ben nye powder do you use?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Which ben nye powder do you use?


 ​Oh gosh Pretty----sorry for the late reply...I use the Banana just for setting my under eye concealer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

I finally got my Burberry Holiday Items
*Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25
Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*
BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*
....and that lovely little red makeup bag that smells like new dolls on Christmas morning
I had already purchased the holiday highlighter but I was waiting to get these items before using it.

:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I finally got my Burberry Holiday Items[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]....and that lovely little red makeup bag that smells like new dolls on Christmas morning[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I had already purchased the holiday highlighter but I was waiting to get these items before using it.[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:[/COLOR]


 Yay!!! ompom: I am sure you will enjoy that quad!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I finally got my Burberry Holiday Items
> *Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25
> Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*
> BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*
> ...


  I see you placed your order through Nordies. LOL  Or I'm assuming you did...  I should be getting that bag too.    I also got Oxblood


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I see you placed your order through Nordies. LOL  Or I'm assuming you did...  I should be getting that bag too.    I also got Oxblood






Yes....are we becoming makeup twins?  Did you get the E/S palette too?  I don't know why I resisted it for so long---it's really pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes....are we becoming makeup twins?  Did you get the E/S palette too?  I don't know why I resisted it for so long---it's really pretty!


  LOL no, not twins yet... 
  I have not gotten the e/s palette.  I still need to go find swatches...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

OMG, I just looked up swatches...  to the cart it goes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL no, not twins yet...
> I have not gotten the e/s palette.  I still need to go find swatches...


   I think there must be several on this thread.  That's what ultimately made me buy it!!

    http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/11/burberry-winter-glow-collection-of.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG, I just looked up swatches...  to the cart it goes!






I was just posting a link for you!!!  Don't forget to use Ebates.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I finally got my Burberry Holiday Items[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]....and that lovely little red makeup bag that smells like new dolls on Christmas morning[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I had already purchased the holiday highlighter but I was waiting to get these items before using it.[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:[/COLOR]


   Yay! Let me know what you think of the lipstick when you try it :-D


----------



## Filmfreak (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I finally got my Burberry Holiday Items
> *Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25
> Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*
> BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*
> ...


Wow, that's an impressive stocking filler, Medgal!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 6, 2014)

I am really trying to resist that highlighter...


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am really trying to resist that highlighter...


  I totally understand


----------



## Lile (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I finally got my Burberry Holiday Items[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]....and that lovely little red makeup bag that smells like new dolls on Christmas morning[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I had already purchased the holiday highlighter but I was waiting to get these items before using it.[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:[/COLOR]
> 
> [/qu
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the (new?) eyebrow pencils? And could compare them to the Tom Ford and Hourglass ones, qualitywise? So far im using MAC Spiked and don't really have any complaints, but I was always wondering if a pricey one would be even better. I didn't pull the trigger on TF (super pricey) or Hourglass (pricey due to shipping, since it's not available in my country), so I would be more inclined to get the Burberry one. Just wondering if it's worth the money.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Filmfreak said:


> Wow, that's an impressive stocking filler, Medgal!


   Thank you Filmfreak!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am really trying to resist that highlighter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ellyk (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone else know if Nude Gold (No 15) and Antique Gold (No 18) lip glow (glosses) are being discontinued? My SA said that so I picked them both up along with my holiday haul, but I actually haven't seen it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 8, 2014)

ellyk said:


> Anyone else know if Nude Gold (No 15) and Antique Gold (No 18) lip glow (glosses) are being discontinued? My SA said that so I picked them both up along with my holiday haul, but I actually haven't seen it mentioned anywhere.


  From what I recall those were part of previous holiday collections then just hung around. I actually gave up looking for them because I thought they were limited edition! Maybe they're actually going to phase them out this time? Antique Gold looks super pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wchHuAhpF7/


----------



## ellyk (Dec 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wchHuAhpF7/


  I got this but haven't worn it yet!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

ellyk said:


> I got this but haven't worn it yet!


  Same here. I haven't had the time/cause yet lol but it looks so good


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wchHuAhpF7/


  So, so pretty. I have not yet worn mine but this is inspiring me.  I just have so much makeup. I just wore one of my Chanel e/s quads for the first time today and I have at least 4 more Chanel's that I have NEVER worn.  I need to do my personal challenge of a diff e/s palette everyday for a month!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

ellyk said:


> I got this but haven't worn it yet!
> This is too funny---the three of us must be suffering the same ailment...PRODUCT OVERLOAD!!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *awickedshape*
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So, so pretty. I have not yet worn mine but this is inspiring me.  I just have so much makeup. I just wore one of my Chanel e/s quads for the first time today and I have at least 4 more Chanel's that I have NEVER worn.  I need to do my personal challenge of a diff e/s palette everyday for a month!!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This is too funny---the three of us must be suffering the same ailment...PRODUCT OVERLOAD!!!!![/COLOR]     :shock:  :haha:


  I think I've only worn eyeshadow once in the past month and it was Tisse Mademoiselle lol Don't even know when I will get to Gold lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Don't even know when I will get to Gold lol


   Wow...I've been wearing e/s but reaching for other palettes. It seems like everything is new and should be in line to wear.  I feel guilty when I don't wear my goods!!  I've been wearing the highlighter all week.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow...I've been wearing e/s but reaching for other palettes. It seems like everything is new and should be in line to wear.  I feel guilty when I don't wear my goods!!  I've been wearing the highlighter all week.[/COLOR]


  I'm leaving the house as little as possible lol I sometimes leave things unswatched in case I want to give it away but I'm keeping that palette lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2014)

Burberry Holiday 2014 Gold Glow highlighter and a quick little swatch.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wVb638pAu7/  http://instagram.com/p/wVMgiQA-AC/  http://instagram.com/p/vWlOC2gOfz/


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


   How do you like it?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] How do you like it?[/COLOR]


  I like it a lot!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/burberry-beauty-gold-no-25-complete-eye.html?m=1   http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/burberry-beauty-winter-glow-shades-of.html?m=1


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/burberry-beauty-winter-glow-shades-of.html?m=1


 Why are you still torturing me--I BOUGHT THIS ALREADY!!!



IT really is so, so pretty.  I'm using the e/s palette with next week's lipstick challenge as a neutral eye look, and of course the Oxblood lipstick & gloss for one day's lipstick & gloss.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Why are you still torturing me--I BOUGHT THIS ALREADY!!![/COLOR]:getyou: [COLOR=0000FF]IT really is so, so pretty.  I'm using the e/s palette with next week's lipstick challenge as a neutral eye look, and of course the Oxblood lipstick & gloss for one day's lipstick & gloss.[/COLOR]


 :lmao:


----------



## beauxgoris (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  This is so tempting. I just purchased the Chanel camilla one, but might have to try this one too. Does anyone know if the scent is the same that they use in their blushes? I love that scent!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

beauxgoris said:


> This is so tempting. I just purchased the Chanel camilla one, but might have to try this one too. Does anyone know if the scent is the same that they use in their blushes? I love that scent!


 That's no excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered Blush Camelia Rose and I have this one too.  I new to the Burberry line and don;t have any blushes. but the scent is very mild light & 
  pleasant.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2014)

beauxgoris said:


> This is so tempting. I just purchased the Chanel camilla one, but might have to try this one too. Does anyone know if the scent is the same that they use in their blushes? I love that scent!


  Hi, this is supposed to be scented with their new My Burberry fragrance, have you smelt that one?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Why are you still torturing me--I BOUGHT THIS ALREADY!!![/COLOR]:getyou: [COLOR=0000FF]IT really is so, so pretty.  I'm using the e/s palette with next week's lipstick challenge as a neutral eye look, and of course the Oxblood lipstick & gloss for one day's lipstick & gloss.[/COLOR]


  You already have them, why does the rolling pin have to come out! lol   It can help someone else make an informed decision to skip or buy


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 13, 2014)

Am I the only one that did not care for the Oxblood lip mist.  It starting "melting" and falling apart as I was using it.  I could see it turning into a smushy mess.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> It can help someone else make an informed decision to skip or buy


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Am I the only one that did not care for the Oxblood lip mist.  It starting "melting" and falling apart as I was using it.  I could see it turning into a smushy mess.


  Now you tell me!!!  Is that the one that I got?  Runs to check!!!


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/burberry-beauty-winter-glow-shades-of.html?m=1


  Thank you for this. I kind of want the gold lip glow but i want to see it on a woc.. like to see if its a ashy gold color or a decent color... you know what i mean??


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Thank you for this. I kind of want the gold lip glow but i want to see it on a woc.. like to see if its a ashy gold color or a decent color... you know what i mean??


  I totally get it! Last year's holiday Trench Kiss lip colour was a bit ashy on me.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2014)

Didn't realize T reviewed the lipsticks   http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-oxblood-gold-lip-mist-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Now you tell me!!!  Is that the one that I got?  Runs to check!!!


 
  Prettypackages you may want to go back to the store or call the store you bought it from. It definitely should not be like that at all, unless you kept it near a heat source (even your pocket can melt it a bit, just like the MAC lustres). I have several lip mists and have had no issues with melting or falling apart. Burberry cares about its quality so you should get some action on it. Don't give up on it, it's a gorgeous lippie!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 14, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Prettypackages you may want to go back to the store or call the store you bought it from. It definitely should not be like that at all, unless you kept it near a heat source (even your pocket can melt it a bit, just like the MAC lustres). I have several lip mists and have had no issues with melting or falling apart. Burberry cares about its quality so you should get some action on it. Don't give up on it, it's a gorgeous lippie!


  Nope, not by a heat source, that's exactly what it reminded of, Mac Lustres.   Everytime I pressed it too my lips, it felt like it was going  to get crushed.  I thought it was too difficult to use for the price point.  I'll let Nordies know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-oxblood-gold-lip-mist-reviews-photos-swatches


    I think I expected  Oxblood to look darker.  I'll check it out for myself---wearing it Monday for the first time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> Prettypackages you may want to go back to the store or call the store you bought it from. It definitely should not be like that at all, unless you kept it near a heat source (even your pocket can melt it a bit, just like the MAC lustres). *I have several lip mists and have had no issues with melting or falling apart. *Burberry cares about its quality so you should get some action on it. Don't give up on it, it's a gorgeous lippie!


   I feel reassured by your input.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Nope, not by a heat source, that's exactly what it reminded of, Mac Lustres.   Everytime I pressed it too my lips, it felt like it was going  to get crushed.  I thought it was too difficult to use for the price point.  I'll let Nordies know.


    Pretty, I hope you're able to get a refund or a new lippie!!!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Dec 14, 2014)

I bought the holiday highlighter today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I'm not quite sure how I feel about it. It's not as refined as their previous highlighters, which were buttery soft and smooth. It has a drier texture and is as much glittery as it is shimmery. It's overcast right now so the glitter doesn't really show in my pictures but it's fairly obvious on the skin. It's very fine glitter but it's still glitter.   I love the colour though, it's totally unique to my stash, and it is pretty on. Overall it's very nice, but not quite the usual Burberry quality IMO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

beauteblogueur said:


> I love the colour though, it's totally unique to my stash, and it is pretty on. Overall it's very nice, but not quite the usual Burberry quality IMO.


    Interesting perspective, which I so appreciate because this was my first Burberry highlighter.  In comparing it to 
   other highlighters that I adore, I found it lacked a satiny formula that gives an immediate sheen.  I wore it for a 
   week straight. Although I enjoyed it, I wasn't wowed by it.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I expected  Oxblood to look darker.  I'll check it out for myself---wearing it Monday for the first time.


  I really wanted the Oxblood lip cover instead but I dont' have access to it. =( That one is definitely more opaque, altho you can build the lip mist to fairly good coverage, and it's more moisturizing (again, like the lustres). It's perhaps the most pigmented lip mist so far. I have Blueberry, which is lovely, but it still looks more like a tint whereas Oxblood applies more like a gel lipstick rather than a tint or sheer lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

BlahWah said:


> I really wanted the Oxblood lip cover instead but I dont' have access to it. =( That one is definitely more opaque, altho you can build the lip mist to fairly good coverage, and it's more moisturizing (again, like the lustres). It's perhaps the most pigmented lip mist so far. I have Blueberry, which is lovely, but it still looks more like a tint whereas Oxblood applies more like a gel lipstick rather than a tint or sheer lipstick.


   I'm wearing my Oxblood Lip Mist today for the first time and I love it.  It's pigmented and glides on like buttah,  and 
   it wears quite comfortably.  I'm very happy with it.  The gloss didn't wow me, but it looks nice over the lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm wearing my Holiday 2014  *Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25 today for the first time----a day of Burberry firsts!!! This is my first Burberry e/s quad and I must say, I'm very impressed.   I was able to construct a really pretty neutral eye look.  The shadows are pigmented, smooth and easily blended.  I'm very happy w/this purchase.  The eye look goes very well with the Oxblood lipstick.


----------



## Filmfreak (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm wearing my Holiday 2014  *Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25 today for the first time----a day of Burberry firsts!!! This is my first Burberry e/s quad and I must say, I'm very impressed.   I was able to construct a really pretty neutral eye look.  The shadows are pigmented, smooth and easily blended.  I'm very happy w/this purchase.  The eye look goes very well with the Oxblood lipstick.


Sigh. I'm getting ever more interested. I have two single Burberry e/s and they're really good. Oxblood is sensational, isn't it?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm wearing my Holiday 2014  *Burberry Gold,* Complete Eye Palette # 25 today for the first time----a day of Burberry firsts!!! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This is my first Burberry e/s quad and I must say, I'm very [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]impressed.   I was able to construct a really pretty neutral eye look.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The shadows are pigmented, smooth and easily blended.  I'm very happy w/this purchase.  The eye look goes very well with [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the Oxblood lipstick.[/COLOR]


 Yippee!! I knew you would love the quad! The highlighter feels okayish to me but I looooove the quad!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm still awaiting my palette.  Nordstrom is so slow! I ordered 4 or 5 items in store a week ago and they are sending everything one at a time.  I got my second item today.  Something is due tomorrow but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Filmfreak said:


> Sigh. I'm getting ever more interested. I have two single Burberry e/s and they're really good. Oxblood is sensational, isn't it?
> Yes it is!  I have it on now and it's WONDERFUL!!!!  My one and only Burberry e/s is Pale Barley and I love it!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


  This is the perfect shadow combination to wear with any lip color.  You and AWS were totally right about this one!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm still awaiting my palette.  Nordstrom is so slow! I ordered 4 or 5 items in store a week ago and they are sending everything one at a time.  I got my second item today.  Something is due tomorrow but I'm not sure what it is.


    Wow---it must be the holiday rush slowing things down for Nordies.  I ordered some items last weekend and they arrived mid-week, last week. 
   Your package tomorrow will probably be a large box with 3 small samples--they're notorious for that.  It would be nice if they would give you the option of 
   getting everything at once, if and when one item will be delayed a few days.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow---it must be the holiday rush slowing things down for Nordies.  I ordered some items last weekend and they arrived mid-week, last week.
> Your package tomorrow will probably be a large box with 3 small samples--they're notorious for that.  It would be nice if they would give you the option of
> getting everything at once, if and when one item will be delayed a few days.


  Actually, I think I'm late for holiday shopping.  I went to the Nordies shopping event last week and they were out of everything.  I had to order online.  I think I'm getting the last of the last and everything is coming from a store.  Actually there was some confusion about the Gold palette.  2 item numbers were showing up when I ordered. I hope I really do get it.  Oh and the box of samples is hysterical.  It got so bad I stopped including samples in my order.  But the last few ordered they offered La Mer samples and I couldn't pass those up.  I've never seen a La Mer sample in my life. BTW I wonder how that counter does in Nordies. It is always empty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Actually, I think I'm late for holiday shopping.  I went to the Nordies shopping event last week and they were out of everything.  I had to order online.  I think I'm getting the last of the last and everything is coming from a store.  Actually there was some confusion about the Gold palette.  2 item numbers were showing up when I ordered. I hope I really do get it.  Oh and the box of samples is hysterical.  It got so bad I stopped including samples in my order.  But the last few ordered they offered La Mer samples and I couldn't pass those up.  I've never seen a La Mer sample in my life. BTW I wonder how that counter does in Nordies. It is always empty.


  If you ordered Burberry e/s palette Gold # 25 you're fine.  I noticed the samples were pretty dismal after a while.  I stopped deleting too.  Prior to that I was getting a 
   MAC sample mascara w/every order.  I can't wear La Mer.  It breaks me out horribly.

   It does seem late for the holiday collections.  I just ordered from the Chanel spring collection, even though I've not yet worn many of the holiday items that I purchased. 
   I'm working on it---slowly but surely!!!


----------



## chsai (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get the holiday palette. I know I am very late to the party. But I am desperately trying to locate one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

chsai said:


> Anyone know where I can get the holiday palette. I know I am very late to the party. But I am desperately trying to locate one.


    Which one---the eye shadow???


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 5, 2015)

Did anyone order the eyeshadow palette from Saks and have it be backordered? I did and it said ships no later than 12/30 and that has come and gone and still nothing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> Did anyone order the eyeshadow palette from Saks and have it be backordered? I did and it said ships no later than 12/30 and that has come and gone and still nothing.


    I ordered from Nordies.  Geez---I'd give them a call.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## jebogewf (Jan 7, 2015)

Burberry has the Spring/Summer collection up online now. But I'm either missing something or they are. Basically all I see are the nail polishes and one of the new eyeshadows (there are supposed to be at least four that I know of). The Rain or Shine Blush isn't up either. Kinda a disappointment.


----------



## peanut (Jan 7, 2015)

jebogewf said:


> Burberry has the Spring/Summer collection up online now. But I'm either missing something or they are. Basically all I see are the nail polishes and one of the new eyeshadows (there are supposed to be at least four that I know of). The Rain or Shine Blush isn't up either. Kinda a disappointment.


  I ordered the blue n/p trio yesterday, but I'm so disappointed that so many items are missing. I'll probably wait for Nordstrom anyway. What are you thinking of getting? I must have that blush!! Also wondering when the Fresh Glow foundation will be coming out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh this is so bad!! I was thinking maybe they didn't upload the whole collection!! First lumiere de jour and now this!! ooh:


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 7, 2015)

peanut said:


> I ordered the blue n/p trio yesterday, but I'm so disappointed that so many items are missing. I'll probably wait for Nordstrom anyway. What are you thinking of getting? I must have that blush!! Also wondering when the Fresh Glow foundation will be coming out.


  I was possibly thinking about getting some of the nail polishes - but I really wanted the RoS Blush. Who knows if we'll get it even if we wait for Nordstrom. It feels like everybody is picking and choosing what to give us this spring.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2015)

peanut said:


> I ordered the blue n/p trio yesterday, but I'm so disappointed that so many items are missing. I'll probably wait for Nordstrom anyway. What are you thinking of getting? I must have that blush!! Also wondering when the Fresh Glow foundation will be coming out.


  there is a new foundation???


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I'm going to cancel my Saks order for the holiday palette, I was able to order it on the Burberry site and Saks said that they had no idea if or when the palette would ship from them. So happy I was able to find it. I had to go on the UK site, put it in my cart, switch countries, then I had it in my cart! Also, the UK site has two more of the new silk eyeshadows up! They are the pinky ones, I can't remember their names off the top of my head. So hopefully they put the rest of em up here for us!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    Not jumping up & down for these


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I think I'm going to cancel my Saks order for the holiday palette, I was able to order it on the Burberry site and Saks said that they had no idea if or when the palette would ship from them*. So happy I was able to find it. *I had to go on the UK site, put it in my cart, switch countries, then I had it in my cart! Also, the UK site has two more of the new silk eyeshadows up! They are the pinky ones, I can't remember their names off the top of my head. So hopefully they put the rest of em up here for us!


  Oh that's great.  I hope you love it!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

Decided to play with some of my underused shades today a bit...

  I forgot just how beautiful Pearl Blue and Lavender Blue Sheer Shadows (singles) are together.  Even with my blue eyes...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

peanut said:


> I ordered the blue n/p trio yesterday, but I'm so disappointed that so many items are missing. I'll probably wait for Nordstrom anyway. What are you thinking of getting? I must have that blush!! Also wondering when the Fresh Glow foundation will be coming out.


   I hate when things are piece-mealed in this manner!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> there is a new foundation???


    Is that a powder foundation?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh this is so bad!! I was thinking maybe they didn't upload the whole collection!! First lumiere de jour and now this!!






Leaves me running in another direction to look at other collections.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

peanut said:


> I ordered the blue n/p trio yesterday, but I'm so disappointed that so many items are missing. I'll probably wait for Nordstrom anyway. What are you thinking of getting? I must have that blush!! Also wondering when the Fresh Glow foundation will be coming out.


   That's a pretty trio Peanut.  I'd like to see the entire collection all together as well.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that a powder foundation?


  oh maybe she was talking about that new powder? although that's not foundation but setting powder. and it has been out for a while


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> oh maybe she was talking about that new powder? although that's not foundation but setting powder. and it has been out for a while


  There is a new liquid foundation called Fresh Glow. It's already been released in the UK. Here is a review of it: http://www.standard.co.uk/beauty/makeup/makeup-review-burberrys-fresh-glow-foundation-9791359.html. It's available on Burberry's UK site.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2015)

that sound exactly like the foundation they already have = sheer luminous one?
  did they just changed the name and maybe improved the formula?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> oh maybe she was talking about that new powder? although that's not foundation but setting powder. and it has been out for a while


  Oh I see.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> that sound exactly like the foundation they already have = sheer luminous one? did they just changed the name and maybe improved the formula?


 I'd say it's a different one. They're selling both on the UK site. Although I guess it's entirely possible they will phase out the sheer luminous eventually.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2015)

based on description it sounds very similar if not the same. maybe they wanted to improve the formula? wouldn't surpise me since it wasn't anything special


----------



## peanut (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that a powder foundation?


  Yes, I'm so excited to try this! It's the Fresh Glow  Liquid Foundation. No swatches so far, but you can see it in this youtube video:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TXphSc4_5I

  Is the Burberry nail polish she's wearing not fabulous??? That's why I ordered the blue trio.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

peanut said:


> Yes, I'm so excited to try this! It's the Fresh Glow  Liquid Foundation. No swatches so far, but you can see it in this youtube video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TXphSc4_5I
> 
> Is the Burberry nail polish she's wearing not fabulous??? That's why I ordered the blue trio.


  I tried watching the video but it kept stopping---I'll try again later---I'm eager to see the NP.
   Edit:  I did finally get to see it.  I love the blue NP.  You'll have to tell me how it compares to Chanel Blue Boy when your's arrives.
            I actually liked the finished look better on her than on RAviewer whose video I had watched earlier today.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    Oh I love those!  Vee you're a very bad girl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Thank you!!!! 



The first one looks like a nice Williamsburg blue!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Must. Have. Aqua. Green. And Imperial Blue is nice too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love those!  Vee you're a very bad girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 The three look quite pretty together!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The three look quite pretty together!!


    They really do.  I barely looked at the other trio.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 13, 2015)

No swatches found yet but here's a review on MUA: http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=176341/Fresh-Glow-Foundation/Burberry/Foundations

  Now to plow through the foundations I have to justify this one... I've been so lazy with any makeup since I'm usually home with the kids!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm seeing that Nordstrom doesn't carry their brushes anymore and I'm not seeing them on Harrods, Saks or NM...


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't know if anywhere sells their brushes besides the Burberry website...and I haven't seen them in stock there for a while.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I don't know if anywhere sells their brushes besides the Burberry website...and I haven't seen them in stock there for a while.


  Odd. Harrod's page lists brushes but redirects you. Their little pencil brush looked nice but I'll try another brand.
  Thanks


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 16, 2015)

Honestly, my eyeshadow brush from Burberry is really nice but there are better ones out there from other high end brands. Try checking out the Tom Ford brushes if you are looking for luxury brushes.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> Honestly, my eyeshadow brush from Burberry is really nice but there are better ones out there from other high end brands. Try checking out the Tom Ford brushes if you are looking for luxury brushes.


  Coincidentally, I was just looking at the TF smokey eye brush and the MAC 219


----------



## khhmakeup (Jan 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Coincidentally, I was just looking at the TF smokey eye brush and the MAC 219


  I love my Tom Ford brushes! I have most of his (I think I'm missing two....maybe three) and I love the smokey eye brush! His eye brushes are my absolute favourites, they're so incredibly soft and I would recommend them over any other brush I own! His eyeshadow blending brush is the perfect brush for crease work and blending and I love the eyeshadow 11 brush for my brow bone blending! Smokey eye brush is great for both bottom and top lash line and also outer v work.... you can tell I love them! I highly recommend!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> I love my Tom Ford brushes! I have most of his (I think I'm missing two....maybe three) and I love the smokey eye brush! His eye brushes are my absolute favourites, they're so incredibly soft and I would recommend them over any other brush I own! His eyeshadow blending brush is the perfect brush for crease work and blending and I love the eyeshadow 11 brush for my brow bone blending! Smokey eye brush is great for both bottom and top lash line and also outer v work.... you can tell I love them! I highly recommend!


  Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2015)

219 is amazing if you are looking for a pencil brush


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> 219 is amazing if you are looking for a pencil brush


  Thank you, Monsy


----------



## ellyk (Jan 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Odd. Harrod's page lists brushes but redirects you. Their little pencil brush looked nice but I'll try another brand.
> Thanks


  Burberry no long sells their brushes. I was told by a Burberry SA that they are planning to re-make/design them and will release them in the future.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

ellyk said:


> Burberry no long sells their brushes. I was told by a Burberry SA that they are planning to re-make/design them and will release them in the future.


  Thanks, ellyk!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2015)

I picked up two of the spring shadows tonight and got to play with the collection a bit.

  Tea Rose in the spring collection is _ever so slightly_ more taupey than the regular Tea Rose Sheer Eyeshadow.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a bit late to report that I ended up getting _Gold Glow_ for Christmas! I was SO thrilled after canceling my Saks order. Sadly, I've decided to return it after wearing it off/on for a couple weeks. It looks absolutely lovely in the pan and lightly applied but I'm so disappointed with the glittery, dry texture. I had the highest of hopes, too!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I picked up two of the spring shadows tonight and got to play with the collection a bit.
> 
> Tea Rose in the spring collection is _ever so slightly_ more taupey than the regular Tea Rose Sheer Eyeshadow.


  Good to know.  Unfortunately, I do not know if I have this color without checking.  Burberry has so many shades named Rose something or other.  I do have an eyeshadow called Rose.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I picked up two of the spring shadows tonight and got to play with the collection a bit.
> 
> Tea Rose in the spring collection is _ever so slightly_ more taupey than the regular Tea Rose Sheer Eyeshadow.


  Where did you pick yours up? Just curious.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> I love my Tom Ford brushes! I have most of his (I think I'm missing two....maybe three) and I love the smokey eye brush! His eye brushes are my absolute favourites, they're so incredibly soft and I would recommend them over any other brush I own! His eyeshadow blending brush is the perfect brush for crease work and blending and I love the eyeshadow 11 brush for my brow bone blending! Smokey eye brush is great for both bottom and top lash line and also outer v work.... you can tell I love them! I highly recommend!


  I need to look into the TF eye brushes.  I have the Cream Foundation Brush 02, the Shade & Illuminate Brush 04, the Bronzer Brush 05 which is ridiculously luxurious 
  and the Cheek Brush 06, which is fab for applying and blending blush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm a bit late to report that I ended up getting _Gold Glow_ for Christmas! I was SO thrilled after canceling my Saks order. Sadly, I've decided to return it after wearing it off/on for a couple weeks. It looks absolutely lovely in the pan and lightly applied but I'm so disappointed with the glittery, dry texture. I had the highest of hopes, too!


   Oh that's too bad Jay.  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I picked up two of the spring shadows tonight and got to play with the collection a bit.
> 
> Tea Rose in the spring collection is _ever so slightly_ more taupey than the regular Tea Rose Sheer Eyeshadow.


  Hrm, I have Tea Rose and really should have gotten Antique Rose. Good to know that about the spring collection.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have swatches!

  I used a MAC 239 for the swatching, they were taken indoors under some somewhat cruddy light, and I'm a Burberry 02/202/Chanel BR12 for comparison. The swatch with flash is by far more accurate, but no flash is also included for comparison.












  I love them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I have swatches!
> 
> I used a MAC 239 for the swatching, they were taken indoors under some somewhat cruddy light, and I'm a Burberry 02/202/Chanel BR12 for comparison. The swatch with flash is by far more accurate, but no flash is also included for comparison.
> 
> ...


    They're pretty Starletta.  Thanks so much for taking the time to swatch & post them.  This is going to be a very expensive year, me thinks!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They're pretty Starletta.  Thanks so much for taking the time to swatch & post them.  This is going to be a very expensive year, me thinks!


 
  No problem! I hadn't seen swatches anywhere yet, so I figured they might help others. I bought in-store at my local Burberry boutique. I considered the 2 pink shadows, but I have enough pink eyeshadow and it's not a color I wear often (not that blue/green are, but they just too pretty to pass on).


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2015)

Omg.  I finally used [three out of the four shades in] the holiday Gold palette.  They were like buttah!!   So nice to apply and so vibrant (for neutrals lol)  Sorry for the wonky pic but we have good swatches from the beauty bloggers etc to compensate lol  Edit: Also wearing Guerlain Cils d'Enfer (sample)


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Omg.  I finally used [three out of the four shades in] the holiday Gold palette.  They were like buttah!!   So nice to apply and so vibrant (for neutrals lol)  Sorry for the wonky pic but we have good swatches from the beauty bloggers etc to compensate lol  Edit: Also wearing Guerlain Cils d'Enfer (sample)


 Pretty!!! I love love the palette!! The shades literally blend themselves lol!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pretty!!! I love love the palette!! The shades literally blend themselves lol!!


 Thank you! Lol It's dreamy


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2015)

I thought I would like Tisse Rivoli more than Tisse Mademoiselle but (though I love the bronze in the YSL Fétiche palette) Tisse Mademoiselle became my favourite neutral palette... this Burberry No. 25 palette is reigning now lol


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 22, 2015)

What do folks think of the eyeshadow quads vs eyeshadows in terms of quality? I've heard some say the singles are better, but I really like the look of the dark spice quad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Lovely AWS.  I'm loving the palette----I'm glad you bullied encouraged me to get it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pretty!!! I love love the palette!! The shades literally blend themselves lol!!






It's a good one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I thought I would like Tisse Rivoli more than Tisse Mademoiselle but (though I love the bronze in the YSL Fétiche palette) Tisse Mademoiselle became my favourite neutral palette... this Burberry No. 25 palette is reigning now lol


    I used Tissé Rivoli three times last week.  It was just easy and convenient..  I had to bar myself from using my Fétiche palette because I was reaching for it so often.  
   Should I have backed that up??  I need to reach for Tissé Mademoiselle and others more often.  These are all really great palettes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> What do folks think of the eyeshadow quads vs eyeshadows in terms of quality? I've heard some say the singles are better, but I really like the look of the dark spice quad.


  So far Bronwyn I only have one Burberry quad,--------the Burberry Gold holiday quad and one single, Pale Barley.  I love both.  I don't think I have enough of either to 
   give you a reply.  Hopefully some of the ladies with a longer history with the brand will chime in.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So far Bronwyn I only have one Burberry quad,--------the Burberry Gold holiday quad and one single, Pale Barley.  I love both.  I don't think I have enough of either to
> give you a reply.  Hopefully some of the ladies with a longer history with the brand will chime in.


  Good to know you like them both  pale barley seems to be quite popular


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Lovely AWS.  I'm loving the palette----I'm glad you bullied encouraged me to get it[/COLOR]:kiss:


  Lol!  I'm glad I was "weak" and ordered it after seeing one swatch lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I used Tissé Rivoli three times last week.  It was just easy and convenient..  I had to bar myself from using my Fétiche palette because I was reaching for it so often.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Should I have backed that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]up??  I need to reach for Tissé Mademoiselle and others more often.  These are all really great palettes!![/COLOR]


  You were so pleased with the Fétiche palette that I had to try it for myself and I'm glad I did!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 23, 2015)

I have many of the singles and five of the quads, and I have to say that overall the quality is there across the board. If I have to choose one over the other, I would pick the singles, though. The amount of product you get plus the quality and buttery-ness are present in I would say 95% of the singles are the key factors in that decision. There are a couple of matte shades that I feel are a little more powdery than the more satin shades, but it may be just that they are a little on the older side since I have had them for a while. But I have been really impressed by the quality in the last couple of quads that I have picked up. So I guess what I am saying is that you really can't go wrong with Burberry eyeshadows.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 23, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I have many of the singles and five of the quads, and I have to say that overall the quality is there across the board. If I have to choose one over the other, I would pick the singles, though. The amount of product you get plus the quality and buttery-ness are present in I would say 95% of the singles are the key factors in that decision. There are a couple of matte shades that I feel are a little more powdery than the more satin shades, but it may be just that they are a little on the older side since I have had them for a while. But I have been really impressed by the quality in the last couple of quads that I have picked up. So I guess what I am saying is that you really can't go wrong with Burberry eyeshadows.


  haha fights the urge not to get both. I'll probs get a quad most likely, just because I like having a full look in one, unless I end up liking the singles more


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 24, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> haha fights the urge not to get both. I'll probs get a quad most likely, just because I like having a full look in one, unless I end up liking the singles more


  I've got a dozen singles and a handful of quads, both from the original release and the later quads... As eepeepburrah said it's pretty good all around, altho the chalky ones do bother me. I think the quads are becoming more consistent in quality so you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## ellyk (Jan 24, 2015)

I heard from my Burberry SA that they are reformulating all single eyeshadows, and even renaming some of them (Trench -> Stone). Supposed to be better quality, but who knows... if anyone wants to stock up on any current colors, should do so soon (and maybe exchange for the new ones if you find them actually better). I saw a couple new very foily-shimmery colors, Optic White, Shell (bronzy peach), and a gold one. These eyeshadows should be for sale by end of Feb, after the Spring collection. And I believe Pale Pink (I think was the name?) is the only one being discontinued.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 25, 2015)

ellyk said:


> I heard from my Burberry SA that they are reformulating all single eyeshadows, and even renaming some of them (Trench -> Stone). Supposed to be better quality, but who knows... if anyone wants to stock up on any current colors, should do so soon (and maybe exchange for the new ones if you find them actually better). I saw a couple new very foily-shimmery colors, Optic White, Shell (bronzy peach), and a gold one. These eyeshadows should be for sale by end of Feb, after the Spring collection. And I believe Pale Pink (I think was the name?) is the only one being discontinued.


  Foily-shimmery colours sound pretty! I better ask my brother to pick up Antique Rose before it's gone! I wish they wouldn't change the names. I guess it doesn't matter to new BurBeauty fans but I don't want to spend time pairing old shadows to new (or I'm just grumpy today because my kids wouldn't let me nap...lol..). Pale Pink was a bit difficult to work with so it won't be hard to say bye to that one. I would love to see the reformulation of Lavender Blue. It may just be on me but the gorgeous in-pan colour looks grey and tired on my eyes. =(


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Good to know you like them both  pale barley seems to be quite popular


    PB is pretty versatile, you can pair it w/many shades & textures and it has good pigmentation & blendability----it's nice on its own with winged liner & a bright lippie.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You were so pleased with the Fétiche palette that I had to try it for myself and I'm glad I did!


    I think that just might be my all-time favorite e/s palette!!   I'm so glad you got it and also like it!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> PB is pretty versatile, you can pair it w/many shades & textures and it has good pigmentation & blendability----it's nice on its own with winged liner & a bright lippie.


  Totally. I'm really into golds, bergundies, bronzes, etc, so I could see it being a staple. Also, I often find myself wanting more gold shades with quads, so this would be a good compliment to those.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think that just might be my all-time favorite e/s palette!!   I'm so glad you got it and also like it!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  Oh, yes


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 25, 2015)

I am really excited for new reformulated shadows! But I am sort of worried that they discontinue others that I want but can't afford to get right now. Maybe I'm just being paranoid!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I think I'll just have to check them out in person, but from what you and a few others said the quality is there, but it depends on the particular shade or quad. Can't wait for the nordstrom to open up in Van. It won't have as good a selection as the american counterpart, but at least according to the article I read, will have burberry
> Totally. I'm really into golds, bergundies, bronzes, etc, so I could see it being a staple. Also, I often find myself wanting more gold shades with quads, so this would be a good compliment to those.


   I always gravitate to golds & burgundies----I absolutely love them.  Bronze is very enticing too.
   Having Nordies practically in your backyard will be so awesome!!!  I don't have too much in Burberry makeup but what I do have , I'm quite fond of.
   I absolutely  adore my Burberry Gold palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I am really excited for new reformulated shadows! But I am sort of worried that they discontinue others that I want but can't afford to get right now. Maybe I'm just being paranoid!


  Maybe the ones that you don't have in the current formula will be around for awhile----at least until you're able to purchase them.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 25, 2015)

ellyk said:


> I heard from my Burberry SA that they are reformulating all single eyeshadows, and even renaming some of them (Trench -> Stone). Supposed to be better quality, but who knows... if anyone wants to stock up on any current colors, should do so soon (and maybe exchange for the new ones if you find them actually better). I saw a couple new very foily-shimmery colors, Optic White, Shell (bronzy peach), and a gold one. These eyeshadows should be for sale by end of Feb, after the Spring collection. And I believe Pale Pink (I think was the name?) is the only one being discontinued.


  NOOOOOO!!!!!! Don't mess with my HG!


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I always gravitate to golds & burgundies----I absolutely love them.  Bronze is very enticing too.
> Having Nordies practically in your backyard will be so awesome!!!  I don't have too much in Burberry makeup but what I do have , I'm quite fond of.
> I absolutely  adore my Burberry Gold palette.


  Also, those shades look good on just about everyone imo. For sure, a ferry away but still,better than nothing right. Yeah, temptalia loved that quad too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!! Don't mess with my HG!


  Hey Starletta!!!  I hope you're feeling better each day.  Have you felt well enough to play in some the amazing makeup you recently purchased???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, yes


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Also, those shades look good on just about everyone imo. For sure, a ferry away but still,better than nothing right. Yeah, temptalia loved that quad too


    I agree!  On a nice day a ferry ride can be quite nice----especially if you you know there could be some amazing
   makeup awaiting you on that other side!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2015)

There are 3 eyeshadow singles up on Nordstrom. One is Aqua Green.  They have Tea Rose.  I have Tea Rose but it says #11 and the one on Nordies says #200.  I wonder if they are the same color.  There is another pink listed.  I don't see any of the old colors up on the site.  Yikes!  Since the new eyeshadows are up, I wonder if the spring blush will be up soon.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2015)

I am hoping for some new blush colors and different finishes


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> There are 3 eyeshadow singles up on Nordstrom. One is Aqua Green.  They have Tea Rose.  I have Tea Rose but it says #11 and the one on Nordies says #200.  I wonder if they are the same color.  There is another pink listed.  I don't see any of the old colors up on the site.  Yikes!  Since the new eyeshadows are up, I wonder if the spring blush will be up soon.


  Dang I hope my brother gets there before they ship back old stock!!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 29, 2015)

These new names are gonna confuse the crap out of me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> There are 3 eyeshadow singles up on Nordstrom. One is Aqua Green.  They have Tea Rose.  I have Tea Rose but it says #11 and the one on Nordies says #200.  I wonder if they are the same color.  There is another pink listed.  I don't see any of the old colors up on the site.  Yikes!  Since the new eyeshadows are up, I wonder if the spring blush will be up soon.
> Trying not to buy singles----huge fail!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I'll pass ----I have the Burberry holiday highlighter.  Now a duo


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

Although I like the idea of a combo I have more than enough highlight and still don't like that design :-(


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Although I like the idea of a combo I have more than enough highlight and still don't like that design :-(


 Yeah---that didn't wow me either AWS!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yeah---that didn't wow me either AWS!![/COLOR]


  Well, we'll always have Paris (aka Holiday 2014) lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  This reminds me of the one from Bobbi Brown last year. Be Bold, Be Pretty


----------



## peanut (Jan 29, 2015)

Got some info on the new eye shadows from my SA. Apparently, they do replace the current lineup. I'm typing this so excuse any typos:

  There are 18 highly pigment shades:
  100 -103 - Nude Beige Shades
  200 - 204 Pink Shades
  300 - 308 - Intense Shades
  000 - 003 - Luminous Nude Shades

*Benefits*
  Weightless, silky smooth texture
  Pure and Intense colour release, high colour impact in one stroke
  Effortlessly blendable, easy to apply, mistake proof
  Comfortable and flexible feel over time
  Can be used for natural coverage and wet for intense
  Full coverage

*Reasons to Believe*
  A micronized innovative base enables the texture to smoothly roll on the skin
  Special treatments of pigments enables perfect colour purity and uniformity on the eyelids
  A next generation powder coatings creates an incredible silk-like touch
  No DS/ No paraben

  18 modern neutral shades
  3 finishes: matte, semi-pearly, pearly

  Packaging is the same as the current sheer eye shadow, same compact, same applicator, same pouch

  I bought a few. Hope they're nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Well, we'll always have Paris (aka Holiday 2014) lol


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2015)

thank you peanut!


----------



## ellyk (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like the new eyeshadows are up already: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-eyeshadow/3972785?origin=category


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Starletta!!!  I hope you're feeling better each day.  Have you felt well enough to play in some the amazing makeup you recently purchased???


 
  Thanks!

  I have been playing with some of it, whereas I'm saving other pieces as treats for later on.

  I did just pick up a backup of Sheer Eyeshadow Trench, so I can breathe a little easier now. But it's literally the one eyeshadow I use every. single. day. I can already see pan, but I'm literally using it until it's all gone.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 30, 2015)

ellyk said:


> Looks like the new eyeshadows are up already: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-eyeshadow/3972785?origin=category


  Uh-oh lol


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 30, 2015)

http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2015/01/...look-palette-runway-test-avis-swatch.html?m=1  Here are swatches of the rain or shine blush. I was hoping to skip but now I want it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2015/01/...look-palette-runway-test-avis-swatch.html?m=1  Here are swatches of the rain or shine blush. I was hoping to skip but now I want it.


 I like it !! I could have done without that writing or even a diff font but I like it!! Any idea if US is getting it?! As far as I know the rest of SS15 collection is available here but not that blush!!


----------



## peanut (Jan 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Here are swatches of the rain or shine blush. I was hoping to skip but now I want it.


Love this!! I wonder how much longer before it comes out? Obviously I've been spoiled by the early arrival of so many spring collections! lol!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm really impressed with BB, that palette is gorgeous.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 31, 2015)

ellyk said:


> Looks like the new eyeshadows are up already: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-eyeshadow/3972785?origin=category


  I ordered Pale Barley to play with and do a formula comparison. It should be here sometime next week via the Nordstrom slow bus.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 31, 2015)

Let us know about the new formula . I am curious.  I have never tried their eyeshadows


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have been playing with some of it, whereas I'm saving other pieces as treats for later on.
> 
> I did just pick up a backup of Sheer Eyeshadow Trench, so I can breathe a little easier now. But it's literally the one eyeshadow I use every. single. day. I can already see pan, but I'm literally using it until it's all gone.


   I'm glad you were able to get that backup!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Here are swatches of the rain or shine blush. I was hoping to skip but now I want it.


    I'm interested in the E/S palette---it's hard for me to resist those pinks!!!  I'm not impressed w/the blush/highlight palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I ordered Pale Barley to play with and do a formula comparison. It should be here sometime next week via the Nordstrom slow bus.


    @Anneri talked me into getting Pale Barley and I love it.  It's a very versatile cool-toned neutral.  I think you'll like it Starletta!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Let us know about the new formula . I am curious. I have never tried their eyeshadows


    The holiday e/s palette is very nice Monsy.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> @Anneri talked me into getting Pale Barley and I love it.  It's a very versatile cool-toned neutral.  I think you'll like it Starletta!


  I have it in the Sheer Eyeshadow formula (I had the majority of the singles... missing #5, #7, #8, #11, #12, #23, #24, #25 only IIRC) and I suspect it will be the first to sell out, so it's the right one for me to play with just to compare the formula.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I have it in the Sheer Eyeshadow formula (I had the majority of the singles... missing #5, #7, #8, #11, #12, #23, #24, #25 only IIRC) and I suspect it will be the first to sell out, so it's the right one for me to play with just to compare the formula.


    Looking forward to hearing what you think!


----------



## Lile (Feb 1, 2015)

Yesterday, I ordered a backup of (the new) Pale Barley and a few of the new Spring shades.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 1, 2015)

Canadians, you'll be happy to hear that there's the possibility of FREE SHIPPING from Nordstrom! I called the Calgary location (at the Chinook Centre) and the manager at the counter waived the shipping fees for me! I bought Oxblood lip cover (to compare with lip mist) and Antique Rose eyeshadow. Very tempted to just get another Pale Barley. If you don't have it, it would be the one shade I would recommend to invest in. Trench would be next.

  I got a bit of information about the new items. The spring collection should be there in 2 weeks. I will hopefully get an email about it. The new silky wet/dry shadows will be coming out in May 2015. Until then, the original collection will still be available.

  Chinook Centre already has the new Fresh Glow Foundation and he will be including a few samples for me to match my shade. The difference between FG and Sheer foundation is that Sheer fdn has a bit more coverage, say light-medium whereas FG has closer to a light coverage. Both are very buildable; FG has more of the dewy look than the Sheer. Between the FG fdn and the BB cream, the cream is thicker (as it is a cream) but both have light to medium buildable coverage.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 1, 2015)

Small update to the info above: For the BB creams, they only have light, medium, and dark. Chinook does not carry Nude Rose and Nude Honey, the shades made for Asian tones. Those two also have SPF 30 PA+++, whereas the other three shades have SPF 20.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2015)

so what is the difference supposed to be?


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> so what is the difference supposed to be?


  Nude Rose and Nude Honey have slightly warmer tones to them; Light, Medium, and Dark may be a bit too orange for Asian tones, altho Raeviewer has really liked the Medium shade.

  Also, the SPF ratings are different, SPF 20 for L, M, D and SPF 30 PA+++ for the Nudes. PA+++ covers a broader spectrum.

  I think the ingredients are also slightly different but the effect on the skin is the same.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 3, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> Nude Rose and Nude Honey have slightly warmer tones to them; Light, Medium, and Dark may be a bit too orange for Asian tones, altho Raeviewer has really liked the Medium shade.
> 
> Also, the SPF ratings are different, SPF 20 for L, M, D and SPF 30 PA+++ for the Nudes. PA+++ covers a broader spectrum.
> 
> I think the ingredients are also slightly different but the effect on the skin is the same.


  I'm pretty light and the Light definitely was too dark on me.  It's a shame we don't get the Asian tones here because I would have one heck of an easier time finding foundation that matches me.  I usually have to resort to buying blind online from ebay or from someone travelling.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2015)

Tried the holiday 2014 highlighter properly for the first time today. I overdid it, though lol and my foundation is a bit too brown for me:-/


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  OMG-------It's  GORGEOUS AWS!!!  You look luminous!!!  What foundation are you wearing that you think is too brown?  It might help to see your whole pretty face!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I'm pretty light and the Light definitely was too dark on me.  It's a shame we don't get the Asian tones here because I would have one heck of an easier time finding foundation that matches me.  I usually have to resort to buying blind online from ebay or from someone travelling.


  I think the Asian tones may be available at some US Nordies. I wonder where Raeviewer got hers from. I'm considering asking a friend to get Nude Honey for me as she'll be in HK till April.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OMG-------It's  GORGEOUS AWS!!!  You look luminous!!!  What foundation are you wearing that you think is too brown?  It might help to see your whole pretty face!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you! I was a bit heavy-handed but it looked ok lol  I'm using the D&G Perfect Luminous Foundation in Soft Tan right now, which is too brown but as an aside, holds up surprisingly well in the stinging Caribbean sun.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Looks good on you!  I, sadly, had to return it because it was showing up too dark and greenish on my complexion.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 3, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> I think the Asian tones may be available at some US Nordies. I wonder where Raeviewer got hers from. I'm considering asking a friend to get Nude Honey for me as she'll be in HK till April.


  I think Raeviewer recently travelled to Asia and hauled a bunch of stuff.  I know she has friends who also send her goodies!  So lucky!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Looks good on you!  I, sadly, had to return it because it was showing up too dark and greenish on my complexion.


  Aw, that's crummy.  Thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Looks good on you!  I, sadly, had to return it because it was showing up too dark and greenish on my complexion.


    Oh that's too bad!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## peanut (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Want!!! So exciting to see new products coming out!


----------



## peanut (Feb 4, 2015)

I received a few of the new Burberry Wet and Dry Silk eyeshadows yesterday (Shell, Almond, Antique Blue, Aqua Green, Chestnut Brown, and Dusky Mauve). They're actually silkier than the old eyeshadows, which were already incredibly smooth. I was surprised to find that the newer versions of old eyeshadows were not the same color. I guess that means I might have to check out more colors than I thought! Here's a quick rundown:

  Shell is a very shimmery champagne color; it's no doubt the pearly formula. I was hoping it was a rose gold but it's still quite pretty. It felt the least silky of the ones I bought. The pattern on these is different.
  Almond is matte, more pigmented than the old Almond, and more neutral toned instead of warm. I'll get a lot of use out of this one!
  Aqua Green is matte and super pigmented!
  Chestnut Brown looks nothing like the old Chestnut Brown. It's semi-pearly and actually closer to the old Taupe Brown but it's a touch lighter and more golden.
  Antique Blue is a semi-pearly Prussian blue; very pretty.
  Dusky Mauve is a semi-pearly grayish mauve.

  So far my favorites are Almond and Antique Blue. If anyone else had bought these, I'd love to hear your thoughts and color descriptions.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

peanut said:


> I received a few of the new Burberry Wet and Dry Silk eyeshadows yesterday (Shell, Almond, Antique Blue, Aqua Green, Chestnut Brown, and Dusky Mauve). They're actually silkier than the old eyeshadows, which were already incredibly smooth. I was surprised to find that the newer versions of old eyeshadows were not the same color. I guess that means I might have to check out more colors than I thought! Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> Shell is a very shimmery champagne color; it's no doubt the pearly formula. I was hoping it was a rose gold but it's still quite pretty. It felt the least silky of the ones I bought. The pattern on these is different.
> Almond is matte, more pigmented than the old Almond, and more neutral toned instead of warm. I'll get a lot of use out of this one!
> ...


    Peanut---thanks for taking the time to share this information.  They sound amazing!!!  I'm not into the singles, but I'm sure there's a lot of other interest here.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 5, 2015)

peanut said:


> I received a few of the new Burberry Wet and Dry Silk eyeshadows yesterday (Shell, Almond, Antique Blue, Aqua Green, Chestnut Brown, and Dusky Mauve). They're actually silkier than the old eyeshadows, which were already incredibly smooth. I was surprised to find that the newer versions of old eyeshadows were not the same color. I guess that means I might have to check out more colors than I thought! Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> Shell is a very shimmery champagne color; it's no doubt the pearly formula. I was hoping it was a rose gold but it's still quite pretty. It felt the least silky of the ones I bought. The pattern on these is different.
> Almond is matte, more pigmented than the old Almond, and more neutral toned instead of warm. I'll get a lot of use out of this one!
> ...


  This is good to know.  I know I wanted a shade for transition but I can't be sure of the name.  It may have been Almond.  I know it was a warm shade.  I need to get to a counter to check out old stock.


----------



## summerxskin (Feb 5, 2015)

peanut said:


> I received a few of the new Burberry Wet and Dry Silk eyeshadows yesterday (Shell, Almond, Antique Blue, Aqua Green, Chestnut Brown, and Dusky Mauve). They're actually silkier than the old eyeshadows, which were already incredibly smooth. I was surprised to find that the newer versions of old eyeshadows were not the same color. I guess that means I might have to check out more colors than I thought! Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> Shell is a very shimmery champagne color; it's no doubt the pearly formula. I was hoping it was a rose gold but it's still quite pretty. It felt the least silky of the ones I bought. The pattern on these is different.
> Almond is matte, more pigmented than the old Almond, and more neutral toned instead of warm. I'll get a lot of use out of this one!
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts on these. I put Dusky Mauve and Almond on my to be ordered list.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 6, 2015)

Has anyone found swatches of the new Wet & Dry shadows to share?


----------



## peanut (Feb 6, 2015)

PSA:  The spring blush is on the Burberry site.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 7, 2015)

So I panicked and bought some of the Sheer Eyeshadows that I dont have in my collection off of Saks. I dont regret it lol. But if anyone wants to grab any backups id pop on over there. FYI Saks has free rush shipping right now!


----------



## peanut (Feb 7, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> So I panicked and bought some of the Sheer Eyeshadows that I dont have in my collection off of Saks. I dont regret it lol. But if anyone wants to grab any backups id pop on over there. FYI Saks has free rush shipping right now!


 Nice! Which ones did you get? I'm off to check out what the have left. I'd love backups of Pearl Grey and Chestnut.  Update: Thanks for posting this. I got Chestnut with rush shipping!!


----------



## peanut (Feb 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is good to know.  I know I wanted a shade for transition but I can't be sure of the name.  It may have been Almond.  I know it was a warm shade.  I need to get to a counter to check out old stock.


Almond is my favorite transition shade!


----------



## Lile (Feb 7, 2015)

This is my first attempt at swatches so please forgive any issues and my blotchy winter skin. From top to bottom: Tea Rose, Rose Pink, Aqua Green, Dusky Mauve, Pale Barley (new), Pale Barley (old).


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 7, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> So I panicked and bought some of the Sheer Eyeshadows that I dont have in my collection off of Saks. I dont regret it lol. But if anyone wants to grab any backups id pop on over there. FYI Saks has free rush shipping right now!


 
  *face.palm* the day after I ordered.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 7, 2015)

I only have one to play with, and... _they're not the same color_.

  Add in the discontinuation of my beloved Trench, and I'm a devastated Burberry junkie right now.

  In case you're wondering, I'm the one buying all of the Trenches. Sorry, not sorry. I literally wear it every single day.  And am going to have finished (yes, _finished_) one in about one year's time.


----------



## peanut (Feb 7, 2015)

Lile said:


> This is my first attempt at swatches so please forgive any issues and my blotchy winter skin. From top to bottom: Tea Rose, Rose Pink, Aqua Green, Dusky Mauve, Pale Barley (new), Pale Barley (old).
> 
> Thank you so much for the swatches! The new Pale Parley looks more pigmented. Is it matte or the semi-pearly formula? I didn't have this on my wish list, but now I think I want it.


----------



## peanut (Feb 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> In case you're wondering, I'm the one buying all of the Trenches. Sorry, not sorry. I literally wear it every single day.  And am going to have finished (yes, _finished_) one in about one year's time.


I feel the exact same way about Trench! I love this shade and use it daily. It's the one Burberry eye shadow I backed up  (well, until today when I backed up the old Chestnut). I've heard that Stone is the dupe in the new eye formula, but I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 7, 2015)

peanut said:


> Update: Thanks for posting this. I got Chestnut with rush shipping!!


  I ended up getting another Pale Barley and Trench for backups since they are my most used, then I got Porcelain, Pearl Grey, and Dark Sable. I really wish I had gotten Midnight Plum, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 7, 2015)

peanut said:


> I feel the exact same way about Trench! I love this shade and use it daily. It's the one Burberry eye shadow I backed up  (well, until today when I backed up the old Chestnut). I've heard that Stone is the dupe in the new eye formula, but I haven't seen it in person.


  I wont believe its the same til I see it with my own eyes! I have my one I'm close to hitting pan on, a current backup, and another backup coming in the mail.


----------



## Lile (Feb 7, 2015)

You're welcome! Tomorrow, assuming decent natural light, I'll swatch the two Pale Barleys.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> In case you're wondering, I'm the one buying all of the Trenches. Sorry, not sorry. I literally wear it every single day.  And am going to have finished (yes, _finished_) one in about one year's time.


  I might have to buy one more myself - hopefully I'll find one you haven't gotten your hands on yet!! I don't use it often as I've been going straight to the UD Naked palettes lately but you've inspired me to check it out for tomorrow's fotd!


----------



## Lile (Feb 8, 2015)

Lile said:


> You're welcome! Tomorrow, assuming decent natural light, I'll swatch the two Pale Barleys.





Lile said:


> You're welcome! Tomorrow, assuming decent natural light, I'll swatch the two Pale Barleys.









  Here's a swatch of Pale Barley (new) on the right and Pale Barley (old) on the left. They're very similar and both have a shimmery finish, altho the new one seems a little less shimmery to me.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 8, 2015)

Lile said:


> This is my first attempt at swatches so please forgive any issues and my blotchy winter skin. From top to bottom: Tea Rose, Rose Pink, Aqua Green, Dusky Mauve, Pale Barley (new), Pale Barley (old).


  It could be your just your lighting, but Tea Rose looks less pink this time around. Pale Barley looks a bit different, but it looks smoother in the new formula.  

  The swatches look pretty good!  Are they at all powdery?


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 8, 2015)

Forgot to mention, my Nordstrom still has all the old formula, so check your local stores if you're trying to snag some before they disappear!


----------



## Lile (Feb 8, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> It could be your just your lighting, but Tea Rose looks less pink this time around. Pale Barley looks a bit different, but it looks smoother in the new formula.    The swatches look pretty good!  Are they at all powdery?


  Thank you! I don't have the original Tea Rose, but I read (maybe here, I don't remember) that the new Tea Rose looked more taupey than the old one. So maybe that's the difference? Yesterday, when I used Dusky Mauve, there was very little powder in the pan and no fallout.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 8, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Forgot to mention, my Nordstrom still has all the old formula, so check your local stores if you're trying to snag some before they disappear!


  I will have to call in the morning to see if they have Midnight Plum and Midnight Blue! Those are the two I always put off buying but wanted and now I'm totes regretting it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 9, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I will have to call in the morning to see if they have Midnight Plum and Midnight Blue! Those are the two I always put off buying but wanted and now I'm totes regretting it. Thanks for the heads up


  Same here!  I always put off Tea Rose, not sure why, and now that it's reformulated, I'm scrambling to find the old version.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 9, 2015)

I do not live near a Nordstrom but I really would like to get my hands on some of the original sheer eyeshadows. Especially pale barley and trench. Does anyone know a store I could call?


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 9, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> I do not live near a Nordstrom but I really would like to get my hands on some of the original sheer eyeshadows. Especially pale barley and trench. Does anyone know a store I could call?


  You can livechat or call the Nordstrom number on the website, and they can ship them to you.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 10, 2015)

If anyone cannot find a Tea Rose in the old formula and doesn't mind a used one, let me know. The shade doesn't work as well on me as I'd like. =)


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 10, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> I do not live near a Nordstrom but I really would like to get my hands on some of the original sheer eyeshadows. Especially pale barley and trench. Does anyone know a store I could call?


  I think Pale Barley was discontinued quite a while ago, so it might be hard to track down.  I, too, am wishing I had picked one up.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 10, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I think Pale Barley was discontinued quite a while ago, so it might be hard to track down.  I, too, am wishing I had picked one up.


 
  Nope, it wasn't discontinued. Just usually out of stock due to popularity. It was available before the huge run on all of the Sheer shadows once the news of their demise spread.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Nope, it wasn't discontinued. Just usually out of stock due to popularity. It was available before the huge run on all of the Sheer shadows once the news of their demise spread.


  Well that explains it.  My stores never had it in stock--ever.  They didn't even have a display of it.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 11, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Well that explains it.  My stores never had it in stock--ever.  They didn't even have a display of it.


  It was always one that my store was short on. They usually had at least a couple though. If you still want it, Saks online still has it in the Sheer Eyeshadow formula.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 11, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> It was always one that my store was short on. They usually had at least a couple though. If you still want it, Saks online still has it in the Sheer Eyeshadow formula.


  Just bought it.   Thanks!  I figure I might as well try the original one that everyone talks about.  LOL!  I saw the new ones in store yesterday and did notice that quite a few were a bit different.  It could be my store's lighting, though.  Storm Grey, for example, was a a little lighter and had a touch more purple undertone to it than the original--at least that's how it appeared on my skin because I remember thinking the original was too dark and earthy for me.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 12, 2015)

So I scored a little Burberry makeup bag/train case on Poshmark that had come with a gift with purchase from Saks a while ago. Its getting here tomorrow and I plan on putting all my pretties inside! I'll post pics when I get it! I had been thinking of a cute way to store my darlings, and originally I was looking for like a Burberry shoe box or gift box to put them in, but when I saw it I was like perfect!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 12, 2015)

I have one also from burberry that came with their fragrances, it's very nice and sturdy


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Feb 13, 2015)

very pretty


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 13, 2015)

My new Burberry case! It fits all my singles and quads really nicely. Plus there is room for growth! My blushes and highlighters still live in my Muji drawer, though.


----------



## Lile (Feb 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Thank you for these swatches. I plan to get Nude and Shell. Is the new Gold Pearl similar to the old one?


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 14, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> My new Burberry case! It fits all my singles and quads really nicely. Plus there is room for growth! My blushes and highlighters still live in my Muji drawer, though.


  This is gorgeous! I just have the linen paper boxes, which are beautiful, but I'm so afraid of getting them dirty! I can't clean them if they do. =(

  Just got my goodies from Nordstrom Calgary (Chinook center): Antique Rose (old formula) and Oxblood lip cover (to compare to lip mist). Yay for them coming, but boo for the foundation samples leaking all over my products! =O They used the screw-top jars and as we know those tops loosen up and leak whatever's inside. Thankfully nothing on the items themselves, just the boxes, but still, it's a mess getting the things out! I'll give them a heads up for next time. And thankfully there's enough product to try out the Fresh Glow foundations!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 14, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> This is gorgeous! I just have the linen paper boxes, which are beautiful, but I'm so afraid of getting them dirty! I can't clean them if they do. =(
> 
> Just got my goodies from Nordstrom Calgary (Chinook center): Antique Rose (old formula) and Oxblood lip cover (to compare to lip mist). Yay for them coming, but boo for the foundation samples leaking all over my products! =O They used the screw-top jars and as we know those tops loosen up and leak whatever's inside. Thankfully nothing on the items themselves, just the boxes, but still, it's a mess getting the things out! I'll give them a heads up for next time. And thankfully there's enough product to try out the Fresh Glow foundations!


  I have all of my Burberry packaging packed away in old Glossybox boxes. I dont know why I've kept them, but I just cant bring myself to throw any away! They are too nice! 

  Ugh I hate opening up a box and seeing product everywhere! Drives me nuts.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 14, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> This is gorgeous! I just have the linen paper boxes, which are beautiful, but I'm so afraid of getting them dirty! I can't clean them if they do. =(
> 
> Just got my goodies from *Nordstrom Calgary *(Chinook center): Antique Rose (old formula) and Oxblood lip cover (to compare to lip mist). Yay for them coming, but boo for the foundation samples leaking all over my products! =O They used the screw-top jars and as we know those tops loosen up and leak whatever's inside. Thankfully nothing on the items themselves, just the boxes, but still, it's a mess getting the things out! I'll give them a heads up for next time. And thankfully there's enough product to try out the Fresh Glow foundations!


  Oh hey!  I'm from Calgary too!  I live in the U.S. now, but I go back all the time to visit my brother and sister.  It's so rare for me to come across a fellow Calgarian.


----------



## peanut (Feb 14, 2015)

I got the spring blush yesterday, so I'll try to post some pics. It's just lovely! Such a pretty wearable pink. I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of this!




  Here's the packaging. It comes with a protective outer film.








  The glitter/shimmer came off once I used it. I haven't figure out the beige part yet. I assume it's the highlighter. It also comes with a brush in the black pouch.

  I got it from Burberry online. I had to sign for it and couldn't waive the signature, which was a pain. But I'm so pleased with this purchase. Is it not utterly adorable??  I just love Burberry blushes!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 14, 2015)

peanut said:


> I got the spring blush yesterday, so I'll try to post some pics. It's just lovely! Such a pretty wearable pink. I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Its super pretty!! I have been on the fence about it, but every time I see pictures I want it! Gotta wait til payday though...


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 14, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Oh hey!  I'm from Calgary too!  I live in the U.S. now, but I go back all the time to visit my brother and sister.  It's so rare for me to come across a fellow Calgarian.


  Sorry to mislead and disappoint - I'm from Toronto! I ordered from Chinook originally to have my bro pick it up (he moved there for work) but they said they can ship for free so I got it straight to me instead. =D But great to hear from another Canadian! Hope the weather is better where you are - It's supposed to feel like -40 Celcius tonight. =X


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 14, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I have all of my Burberry packaging packed away in old Glossybox boxes. I dont know why I've kept them, but I just cant bring myself to throw any away! They are too nice!
> 
> Ugh I hate opening up a box and seeing product everywhere! Drives me nuts.


  It took me 5 years to throw out my MAC packaging, so I justify the Burberry ones because they're much nicer. =P And I don't have as many since the price point is higher. It is sad that these two boxes got foundation on them... but then again, maybe it's nice splatter art?


----------



## Haven (Feb 14, 2015)

Is there a trench eyeshadow equivalent in the new formula? I need to hunt down a couple of trench bu's if there is nothing comparable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   Oh how pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> My new Burberry case! It fits all my singles and quads really nicely. Plus there is room for growth! My blushes and highlighters still live in my Muji drawer, though.


   Very nice!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

peanut said:


> I got the spring blush yesterday, so I'll try to post some pics. It's just lovely! Such a pretty wearable pink. I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if the rain or shine blush is going to be only on burberry.com?


----------



## peanut (Feb 15, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the rain or shine blush is going to be only on burberry.com?


  Burberry offered it first. But Nordstrom and Saks will be getting it as well. Probably soon I think. Am also looking forward to the Fresh Glow foundation, which I've heard is next month.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 15, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> Sorry to mislead and disappoint - I'm from Toronto! I ordered from Chinook originally to have my bro pick it up (he moved there for work) but they said they can ship for free so I got it straight to me instead. =D But great to hear from another Canadian! Hope the weather is better where you are - It's supposed to feel like -40 Celcius tonight. =X


  -40c!  That is crazy!!  I don't think Calgary gets that cold, and I often go back in the winter!


----------



## peanut (Feb 15, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> My new Burberry case! It fits all my singles and quads really nicely. Plus there is room for growth! My blushes and highlighters still live in my Muji drawer, though.


  I love this!! All that lovely Burberry tucked away in a Burberry case. And, best of all, with "room to grow."


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 15, 2015)

Haven said:


> Is there a trench eyeshadow equivalent in the new formula? I need to hunt down a couple of trench bu's if there is nothing comparable.


  I was told Stone is the exact same shade just renamed.  I did swatch it.  On my skin, it looks the same when blended out, but I thought the initial swatch was a tiny bit more yellow.  My store has terrible lighting, though!  The SA assured it was exactly the same.


----------



## summerxskin (Feb 15, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the rain or shine blush is going to be only on burberry.com?


  The Burberry counter manager at my work told me that Nordstrom expects it later this month in stores. She said as early as late this week but probably the one after. We have a display with it a picture of it featured that came in this past week so we're prepping for it the release it looks like.


----------



## summerxskin (Feb 15, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> My new Burberry case! It fits all my singles and quads really nicely. Plus there is room for growth! My blushes and highlighters still live in my Muji drawer, though.


  This is absolutely beautiful and you have a fabulous collection. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 15, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> My new Burberry case! It fits all my singles and quads really nicely. Plus there is room for growth! My blushes and highlighters still live in my Muji drawer, though.


  I love the case! Where did you get it?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 15, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> I love the case! Where did you get it?


  I searched "Burberry box" on Poshmark, which is like a second hand site, and found it! I remember seeing pictures of it from like 2-3 years ago as a gift with purchase from Saks, so when I saw it I jumped on it. I originally was just looking for a gift box, but when I saw it I about died. Its super sturdy, and its like the perfect size. So now I have a designated spot for my shadows!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 15, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I was told Stone is the exact same shade just renamed.  I did swatch it.  On my skin, it looks the same when blended out, but I thought the initial swatch was a tiny bit more yellow.  My store has terrible lighting, though!  The SA assured it was exactly the same.


  I feel like I would need to see it in person to believe them. I just don't understand why they had to get rid of the Sheer Eyeshadow formula. It kinda ruined my whole plan to slowly accumulate all of the shadows. Now I'm stuck scrounging the internet for the ones I don't have lol. I have a problem...


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 15, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I feel like I would need to see it in person to believe them. I just don't understand why they had to get rid of the Sheer Eyeshadow formula. It kinda ruined my whole plan to slowly accumulate all of the shadows. Now I'm stuck scrounging the internet for the ones I don't have lol. I have a problem...


  Ladies (and gents) I have some sad news.  I was at another Nordstrom chatting to a counter manager, and she told me that the colours aren't really the same and if you are used to the original shadows, you will notice the difference.  They try not to tell their clients the colours are the same.  She said Stone is similar enough that many won't notice, but shades like Rosewood and Storm Grey are definitely different. My sister was with me and confirmed that the new Rosewood was definitely more plum taupe than what she has at home.  Also, the S.A. said that despite being wet-dry formulas, she doesn't recommend doing it too often because it does harden the surface of the shadows.  If you must, then designate a corner of your pan for it.  Isn't that interesting and just bizarre?!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 16, 2015)

I ordered Nude single shadow and I'm glad they have a close enough dupe of Trench because that is my HG shadow.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 17, 2015)

Holy sweet gorgeousness. I bought Rosewood and wore it today.....I think a new obsession may have been born....what should be next? Pale barley?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 17, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I ordered Nude single shadow and I'm glad they have a close enough dupe of Trench because that is my HG shadow.


  Oooh! Can you post side by side comparison pics for those of us on the fence? I'd love to see it!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 17, 2015)

BandNerdChic said:


> Holy sweet gorgeousness. I bought Rosewood and wore it today.....I think a new obsession may have been born....what should be next? Pale barley?


  New formula or old? I can't speak for the new formula yet, but the old formula of Rosewood and Pale Barley are Holy Grail status in my opinion. I have a backup of the old formula Pale Barley and when I get paid again I am going to get a backup of the old Rosewood... Rosewood was actually my first Burberry shadow, along with Mulberry.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> New formula or old? I can't speak for the new formula yet, but the old formula of Rosewood and Pale Barley are Holy Grail status in my opinion. I have a backup of the old formula Pale Barley and when I get paid again I am going to get a backup of the old Rosewood... Rosewood was actually my first Burberry shadow, along with Mulberry.


   Pale barley is my one and only Burberry single eyeshadows and I love it.  I love it but I'm just not in to singles, per sé.  I guess I'm lazy--it's so much easier for me to 
   reach for a palette.  I happen to love my Burberry Gold holiday 2014 e/s palette.


----------



## aurescent (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm hoping to track down a few of the Sheer formulas before they disappear forever. Which ones are must-haves? Pale Barley for sure, but I'm on the fence about Midnight Brown and Almond. Thoughts on those?


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 17, 2015)

I just don't get the hype about Pale Barley.  It must be my skintone.  It's a light colour that does show up on my fair olive skin, but it doesn't really do anything for my eyes.  It just looks like a cool beige-ish taupe with some golden sheen.  It's not particularly brightening nor does it define.  I knew prior to purchasing it that it would be a pale natural colour, but it's like the epitome of natural on my complexion.  The shimmer/sheen in bathroom lighting is pretty, though.

  Thoughts?  Should I apply it wet?  How are you all wearing it?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 17, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I just don't get the hype about Pale Barley.  It must be my skintone.  It's a light colour that does show up on my fair olive skin, but it doesn't really do anything for my eyes.  It just looks like a cool beige-ish taupe with some golden sheen.  It's not particularly brightening nor does it define.  I knew prior to purchasing it that it would be a pale natural colour, but it's like the epitome of natural on my complexion.  The shimmer/sheen in bathroom lighting is pretty, though.
> 
> Thoughts?  Should I apply it wet?  How are you all wearing it?


  I find that if I put it over a colored primer or a cream eyeshadow that it completely transforms a what is normally a really pretty neutral taupe/gold into something completely different. I really like putting it over something with a purple or burgundy tone to it, such as the Laura Mercier Caviar Stick in Amethyst. Also, putting it over something with a green/olive tone to it makes it really pop. For reference, I am more of a NW20 with a neutral undertone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I just don't get the hype about Pale Barley.  It must be my skintone.  It's a light colour that does show up on my fair olive skin, but it doesn't really do anything for my eyes.  It just looks like a cool beige-ish taupe with some golden sheen.  It's not particularly brightening nor does it define.  I knew prior to purchasing it that it would be a pale natural colour, but it's like the epitome of natural on my complexion.  The shimmer/sheen in bathroom lighting is pretty, though.
> 
> Thoughts?  Should I apply it wet?  How are you all wearing it?


  Obviously, one size doesn't fit all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's to bad that Pale Barley didn't work for you.  It's my sort of go-to lid color that I pair with a warm brown(i.e. NARS Galapagos), 
   etc to wear with any color lip.  It stays in the background and allows a bright lip to stand out.  It also makes a good back drop for winged eyeliner & a red lip. I've never 
   tried it wet though.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 17, 2015)

aurescent said:


> I'm hoping to track down a few of the Sheer formulas before they disappear forever. Which ones are must-haves? Pale Barley for sure, but I'm on the fence about Midnight Brown and Almond. Thoughts on those?


  I recommend Almond, Midnight Brown, Rosewood, Mulberry, and/or Antique Rose. They are just beautiful neutrals that you can't go wrong with. I reeeeallly like Pearl Grey and Storm Grey as well.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 17, 2015)

Just a pic of different ways I like to layer Pale Barley. Far right is Pale Barley in its own. The middle is Pale Barley over LM Amethyst. Far left is Pale Barley over Tarte Emphas-eyes in Olive green(I think, there is no name on the packaging?)


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Obviously, one size doesn't fit all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow, it completely changed the colour of Amethyst!  Pale Barley alone looks similar on your skin as it does on mine but mine pulls a little cooler.  I think that's why I don't get as much nuanced tones as others do.  I'm a funky skin colour, I truly am.


----------



## aurescent (Feb 17, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I find that if I put it over a colored primer or a cream eyeshadow that it completely transforms a what is normally a really pretty neutral taupe/gold into something completely different. I really like putting it over something with a purple or burgundy tone to it, such as the Laura Mercier Caviar Stick in Amethyst. Also, putting it over something with a green/olive tone to it makes it really pop. For reference, I am more of a NW20 with a neutral undertone.


Layering Pale Barley over LM Amethyst is such a good idea!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-nude-no-002-wet-dry-glow-shadow-review-photos-swatches#more-189896

  Temptalia loves the new shadows!!


----------



## aurescent (Feb 17, 2015)

Weird that her eyeshadow is only 0.06 oz... On Burberry.com it says the eyeshadows are 0.09 oz and a girl on youtube says the ones she bought are also 0.09 oz.


----------



## peanut (Feb 18, 2015)

Another review. She loves the new shadows as well:

  http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2015/02/18/whoa-burberry-the-birds-and-the-bees-first-impression-swatches/#more-20571


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 18, 2015)

aurescent said:


> Weird that her eyeshadow is only 0.06 oz... On Burberry.com it says the eyeshadows are 0.09 oz and a girl on youtube says the ones she bought are also 0.09 oz.


  I believe that is the Glow formula.  That's a separate formula from the wet and dry new range.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 22, 2015)

The Glow is wet & dry as well and I love the Nude one I bought and will certainly get others. Actually I don't even like the old formula anymore, the wet & dry range is smoother.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if the glow formula is LE or not?


----------



## ellyk (Feb 22, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> The Glow is wet & dry as well and I love the Nude one I bought and will certainly get others. Actually I don't even like the old formula anymore, the wet & dry range is smoother.


  I agree. Got to test the new shadows the other day and they are so sooo soft, and more pigmented than the original formula. Was a bit sad that Trench was gone, but I think the replacement Stone isn't bad (though it is way more pigmented/opaque).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2015)

eepeepburrah said:


> I recommend Almond, Midnight Brown, Rosewood, Mulberry, and/or Antique Rose. They are just beautiful neutrals that you can't go wrong with. I reeeeallly like Pearl Grey and Storm Grey as well.


  Oh I forgot to look for old Almond when I was in Saks the other day.  I did look for it in Nordstrom and they didn't have any of the old formula.  The wet/dry almond did not look as warm as I remembered but I could be wrong.

  As for Pale Barley, I usually use it with Dark Sable in the outer V and Gold Trench.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I forgot to look for old Almond when I was in Saks the other day.  I did look for it in Nordstrom and they didn't have any of the old formula.  The wet/dry almond did not look as warm as I remembered but I could be wrong.
> 
> As for Pale Barley, I usually use it with Dark Sable in the outer V and Gold Trench.


   I love Pearl Barley and that's an awesome combo that you came up with!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## BlahWah (Feb 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 
  Oh. My. WHAT.  !!! That print with those colours is so up my alley. I almost want to get it regardless of texture and payoff, lol. Just a tad MAC-collection deprived, methinks. =P

  But seriously. It's pretty. Love it. Is this summer or fall release? Eep, more info needed!!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 23, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> Oh. My. WHAT.  !!! That print with those colours is so up my alley. I almost want to get it regardless of texture and payoff, lol. Just a tad MAC-collection deprived, methinks. =P
> 
> But seriously. It's pretty. Love it. *Is this summer or fall release? *Eep, more info needed!!


  Fall


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I like the camouflage print


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Fall


  lol, doh, I read too fast, was too excited. I see it now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Thanks Vee!  Love the colors--the design---not so much.  Reminds me of those Hourglass palettes---no bueno!


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 23, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the glow formula is LE or not?


  My sales associate said it was permanent.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 23, 2015)

ellyk said:


> I agree. Got to test the new shadows the other day and they are so sooo soft, and more pigmented than the original formula. Was a bit sad that Trench was gone, but I think the replacement Stone isn't bad (though it is way more pigmented/opaque).


  Yeah, the new formula is pretty silky and pigmented.  It's a shame some of the colours aren't the same, though.  I ended up picking up some of the old formulas just for the colour.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 23, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Yeah, the new formula is pretty silky and pigmented.  It's a shame some of the colours aren't the same, though.  I ended up picking up some of the old formulas just for the colour.


  What colors would you say are different? I can't swatch them.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 23, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> My sales associate said it was permanent.


  thank you!


----------



## Natyk (Feb 23, 2015)

I have Rosewood in both formulas. New formula is silkier and more pigmented, while the original formula is buildable and not as smooth in texture. Color wise its similar but it takes several layers of old formula to build to intensity of one layer of new formula


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 24, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> What colors would you say are different? I can't swatch them.


  Tea Rose is slightly more taupe in the new formula and it has a bit of luminosity compared to the old.  Storm Grey is lighter, more of a grey than a chameleon grey, and it's pretty shimmery.  It could be my skintone, but my Rosewood is more lavender taupe compared to the new one.  On me, the new one is a little darker and a tad warmer. It appeared that way to my sister as well, who also has the old formula.  If there are differences, it's really slightly and most people probably won't notice. The old Pale Barley was more shimmery and interesting to me than the new one.  The base colour was the same, though.  The new formula is indeed silkier and pigmented, though, so if the little nuances don't matter so much to you, I would say there is no need to rush out and try to find all the old formulas!


----------



## Lile (Feb 24, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Tea Rose is slightly more taupe in the new formula and it has a bit of luminosity compared to the old.  Storm Grey is lighter, more of a grey than a chameleon grey, and it's pretty shimmery.  It could be my skintone, but my Rosewood is more lavender taupe compared to the new one.  On me, the new one is a little darker and a tad warmer. It appeared that way to my sister as well, who also has the old formula.  If there are differences, it's really slightly and most people probably won't notice. The old Pale Barley was more shimmery and interesting to me than the new one.  The base colour was the same, though.  The new formula is indeed silkier and pigmented, though, so if the little nuances don't matter so much to you, I would say there is no need to rush out and try to find all the old formulas!


 Thank you. With plenty of old formula products, I was hoping I wouldn't need to purchase replacements yet. Except for new colors I don't have.


----------



## LivN (Feb 25, 2015)

Ladies, has anyone tried the new Dusty Mauve eye shadow? I'm not sure what to expect of it, but I love the name! I don't remember that one being the part of the old sheer eye shadow collection...


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 25, 2015)

Think I'm gonna order 1 or 2 things from burberry tomorrow  will be my first purchase from the brand.


----------



## Natyk (Feb 25, 2015)

I am posting swatches of some new and old formulas for comparison. The top row from left to right. Pale Barley (new) Pale Barley (Old) Rosewood (old) Rosewood (new) Antique Blue (new) Almond (new) Taupe Brown (new)  Bottom row from left to right Dusty Mauve (new) Midnight Brown (old) Stormy grey (new) Brown Chestnut (new) Stone (new) Colors on the picture are alittle lighter than they appear in real life. Pale Barley color in both formula are very similar except new formula is less pigmented and kind of one dimensional in my opinion. Rosewood in new formula is more pigmented and color is alittle different than the old formula. Its more burgundy/taupey brown and I like it alot better than old formula. Someone mentioned the new Rosewood is warmer than previos and I wholeheartedly agree. I cant compare other colors but my favorite from new formula is surprisingly Storm Grey and Dusty Mauve. First one is pewter taupe that is very elegant and sophisticated. I have warm skin tone and this color works very well for me surprisingly. I think it would work great for all skin types. Dusty mauve is hard color for me to describe. It doesn't look mauvey on the swatch but on the eyes it pulls dusty mauve. Works great with brown eyes.Antique blue is nice color but will suit better cooler skin tones I think.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2015)

LivN said:


> Ladies, has anyone tried the new Dusty Mauve eye shadow? I'm not sure what to expect of it, but I love the name! I don't remember that one being the part of the old sheer eye shadow collection...


It's No 203 Dusky Mauve.  I thought it was Dusty too.



  In person it swatches more of a dark grey-brown with a pink/purple sheen as it reflects the light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Think I'm gonna order 1 or 2 things from burberry tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    What's striking your fancy Bronwyn???


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It's No 203 Dusky Mauve.  I thought it was Dusty too.
> 
> 
> 
> In person it swatches more of a dark grey-brown with a pink/purple sheen as it reflects the light.


   It's pretty!


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What's striking your fancy Bronwyn???[/COLOR]


 The Burberry gold palette. I love golds, and it's supposed to be better quality than the permanent quads


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 26, 2015)

Natyk said:


> I am posting swatches of some new and old formulas for comparison. The top row from left to right. Pale Barley (new) Pale Barley (Old) Rosewood (old) Rosewood (new) Antique Blue (new) Almond (new) Taupe Brown (new)  Bottom row from left to right Dusty Mauve (new) Midnight Brown (old) Stormy grey (new) Brown Chestnut (new) Stone (new) Colors on the picture are alittle lighter than they appear in real life. Pale Barley color in both formula are very similar except new formula is less pigmented and kind of one dimensional in my opinion. Rosewood in new formula is more pigmented and color is alittle different than the old formula. Its more burgundy/taupey brown and I like it alot better than old formula. Someone mentioned the new Rosewood is warmer than previos and I wholeheartedly agree. I cant compare other colors but my favorite from new formula is surprisingly Storm Grey and Dusty Mauve. First one is pewter taupe that is very elegant and sophisticated. I have warm skin tone and this color works very well for me surprisingly. I think it would work great for all skin types. Dusty mauve is hard color for me to describe. It doesn't look mauvey on the swatch but on the eyes it pulls dusty mauve. Works great with brown eyes.Antique blue is nice color but will suit better cooler skin tones I think.


  Yup, that's what I posted about some of the colours too.  I prefer the colour of the old Rosewood on my complexion, but the newer one has a better texture.  The new Storm Grey works better on my complexion, too, because it's lighter and more pewter.  I loved the chameleon like quality of the old version, but it usually pulled more greenish grey on me than anything.  

  I'll have to give Dusky Mauve another chance.  I swatched it on my arm and it looked like a dark brownish mauve, but if it looks different on the eyes and the sheen comes out better, then I might get that mauve effect.  Great swatches!  Thanks!


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 26, 2015)

Guess who just made her first Burberry purchase? This girl! I ordered the Burberry gold palette and am so stoked. This and the Shu uemura 16 shades of nude palette will keep me well covered for neutrals.


----------



## chsai (Feb 26, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Guess who just made her first Burberry purchase? This girl! I ordered the Burberry gold palette and am so stoked. This and the Shu uemura 16 shades of nude palette will keep me well covered for neutrals.


  Hi, where did you order Burberry gold eyeshadow palette?


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 26, 2015)

chsai said:


> Hi, where did you order Burberry gold eyeshadow palette?


  Hey, I ordered it from netaporter. Also it's free shipping right now


----------



## chsai (Feb 26, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Hey, I ordered it from netaporter. Also it's free shipping right now


  Thank you so much, off to check


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 26, 2015)

chsai said:


> Thank you so much, off to check


 Happy to help


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/02/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-glow-shadows.html


----------



## katred (Feb 26, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/02/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-glow-shadows.html


  Sooo pretty! More shimmery than I expected, though. The older shades I have are more satin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> The Burberry gold palette. I love golds, and it's supposed to be better quality than the permanent quads


    I really like it a lot.  It kicks up a bit of dust, but it's totally manageable


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone used the bb cream? What's it like?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2015)

katred said:


> Sooo pretty! More shimmery than I expected, though. The older shades I have are more satin.


  nude one is so pretty


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 26, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/zczTvQjyN3/ 

  picture credit to britishvogue

  OMG love the shades in this

  Could do without the militaryesque pattern

  Hoping it gets good reviews

  Does anyone know when this palette is coming out?


----------



## LivN (Feb 27, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It's No 203 Dusky Mauve.  I thought it was Dusty too.
> 
> 
> 
> In person it swatches more of a dark grey-brown with a pink/purple sheen as it reflects the light.


  It's Dusty Mauve on their UK website!  Oh, I love it. reminds me of Mulberry which is one of my favourite eyeshadows. <3 Dusty or Dusky I need it


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 27, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Anyone used the bb cream? What's it like?


  I haven't used it yet but I'm hoping to get a tube from HK with the help of a friend. Won't get here till April tho!

  From what I've heard, they're gorgeous on but are very similar to the Dior aside from staying power - they slip a bit earlier than Dior does. I'm trying it out anyway, mainly bc I'm trying to stay loyal to one brand (too expensive to dip into and get hooked by others!) but also the SPF PA+++ rating is a plus for me (pun intended).

  I'll try to dig up some reviews tonight. Here's one for now: https://iamcherrylemon.wordpress.com/2014/07/15/bb2-txt/


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 27, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> I haven't used it yet but I'm hoping to get a tube from HK with the help of a friend. Won't get here till April tho!  From what I've heard, they're gorgeous on but are very similar to the Dior aside from staying power - they slip a bit earlier than Dior does. I'm trying it out anyway, mainly bc I'm trying to stay loyal to one brand (too expensive to dip into and get hooked by others!) but also the SPF PA+++ rating is a plus for me (pun intended).  I'll try to dig up some reviews tonight. Here's one for now: https://iamcherrylemon.wordpress.com/2014/07/15/bb2-txt/


  Ah just seen that it contains cyclopentasiloxane which is a no go for me, but that aside it looked so good!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 27, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It's No 203 Dusky Mauve.  I thought it was Dusty too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, way to be confusing, Burberry!  It really is a strange shade.  It looks like more of a greyish-brown to the eye, but when the light catches it, the mauve sheen shows.  I think Dusky is a more accurate description than Dusty.
  Looking at it right now and in this lighting, I would never guess that it would be mauve.  In the pan, it looks closer to the old Midnight Brown than Mulberry.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-ss15-runway-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-190518


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Feb 28, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Hey, I ordered it from netaporter. Also it's free shipping right now


  By the time I decided I wanted this palette, it was sold out everywhere. Net a porter must have restocked, cause I checked. Thank you for sharing, I just snapped one up


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-ss15-runway-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-190518


   I wasn't feeling this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


After getting the holiday highlighter, Gold Glow, this just didn't do it for me.  The blush is pretty though.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I wasn't feeling this one:shrugs: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]After getting the holiday highlighter, Gold Glow, this just didn't do it for me.  The blush is pretty though.[/COLOR]


  I don’t need any Burberry unless they crank out another palette with the quality of Gold no. 25 lol


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 1, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> By the time I decided I wanted this palette, it was sold out everywhere. Net a porter must have restocked, cause I checked. Thank you for sharing, I just snapped one up


 Yeah, I'm surprised they haven't sold out a second time yet. I'm guessing most ppl checked b4 like you did, and figured it wouldn't come back due to being le. Happy to help a fellow beauty lover. I'm impatient for mine to come.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2015)

http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/03/burberry-wet-dry-glow-eyeshadow-swatches-and-review.html

  i want gold pearl, shell, nude and dusky mauve


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2015)

I think someone was recently asking about the BB

  http://beautygypsy.com/burberry-beauty-fresh-glow-b-b-cream-nude-powder


----------



## sugarberry (Mar 2, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Anyone used the bb cream? What's it like?


  I tried it in the lightest shade a couple months ago. It was way too dewy for me and it's really sheer. Also, the color was too dark for me.  I'm about an nc10


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

Urg netaporter is kinda annoying. There was an attempt to deliver my package this morning while I was at work. They require a signature but I'm honestly fine with them leaving it on the front porch if it's in a not too obvious spot. Emailed the delivery company they use to see if they can deliver it at s better time or just leave it.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Urg netaporter is kinda annoying. There was an attempt to deliver my package this morning while I was at work. They require a signature but I'm honestly fine with them leaving it on the front porch if it's in a not too obvious spot. Emailed the delivery company they use to see if they can deliver it at s better time or just leave it.


   You're waiting for the palette?


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You're waiting for the palette?


 They tried to deliver it this morning while I was at work so I'm trying to see if they can bring it a better time tomorrow.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> They tried to deliver it this morning while I was at work so I'm trying to see if they can bring it a better time tomorrow.


  I hope you get it tomorrow.  It's ♡


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I hope you get it tomorrow.  It's ♡


 Thank you


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Thank you


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 2, 2015)

*pictures you cheering*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Urg netaporter is kinda annoying. There was an attempt to deliver my package this morning while I was at work. They require a signature but I'm honestly fine with them leaving it on the front porch if it's in a not too obvious spot. Emailed the delivery company they use to see if they can deliver it at s better time or just leave it.


    So annoying!  I hope you get it soon!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   So annoying!  I hope you get it soon!![/COLOR]


 It is! Thanks for the support


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> *pictures you cheering*


  lol


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 3, 2015)

My package arrived. Can't wait to check it out when I get home from work. Very fast shipping considering they don't deliver on weekends so even though it took 6days ignoring the fact that I didn't recieve IT til today but if I'd been home yesterday could've recieved it, and that they don't deliver on the weekend, it took 3 days to Canada.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> My package arrived. Can't wait to check it out when I get home from work. Very fast shipping considering they don't deliver on weekends so even though it took 6days ignoring the fact that I didn't recieve IT til today but if I'd been home yesterday could've recieved it, and that they don't deliver on the weekend, it took 3 days to Canada.


  Yay!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay!


 Ima stoked


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 3, 2015)

So had a look at my package. Netaporter wraps their packages in these nice sturdy black cardboard boxes. The quad has some heft but less than I'd expected. Love the shades so gorgeous and chic. Also, heavy card stock but in gold would be preferred to the glossy paper packaging. And that's me being nitpicky.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 3, 2015)

Also, I need advice. So the quad itself is in perfect nick, but there were some obvious dent lines in the burberry quad paper box. Do I make a complaint or just let it go. It's a small thing but it was so expensive the box should not have been bent


----------



## Monsy (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think it matters really. When they packed it they probably damaged it a bit


----------



## LivN (Mar 4, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, way to be confusing, Burberry!  It really is a strange shade.  It looks like more of a greyish-brown to the eye, but when the light catches it, the mauve sheen shows.  I think Dusky is a more accurate description than Dusty.
> Looking at it right now and in this lighting, I would never guess that it would be mauve.  In the pan, it looks closer to the old Midnight Brown than Mulberry.


  That works as well as I was thinking of getting Midnight Brown. I'm just not sure now if I need both, I definitely prefer the description of DM.  

  I'm very intrigued by the new line of lipsticks, there's 28 new shades and the formula is described as 'buildable and designed to give multiple lip looks with just one shade'.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 4, 2015)

If anyone has the Chanel Holiday palette from 2013 called Charming, the darkest shade in there is really very similar to Dusky Mauve, at least on my skin (and lids). The Chanel is just an itty bitty touch darker and greyer than Dusky Mauve.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 4, 2015)

LivN said:


> I'm very intrigued by the new line of lipsticks, there's 28 new shades and the formula is described as 'buildable and designed to give multiple lip looks with just one shade'.


  That would be amazing if they lived up to that description!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 4, 2015)

LivN said:


> I'm very intrigued by the new line of lipsticks, there's 28 new shades and the formula is described as 'buildable and designed to give multiple lip looks with just one shade'.


  I just read they don't have any fragrance which is great news IMO.  When are they supposed to be available?


----------



## beauteblogueur (Mar 4, 2015)

LivN said:


> That works as well as I was thinking of getting Midnight Brown. I'm just not sure now if I need both, I definitely prefer the description of DM.
> 
> I'm very intrigued by the new line of lipsticks, there's 28 new shades and the formula is described as 'buildable and designed to give multiple lip looks with just one shade'.


  I really love the look of the second one from the left in that second pic.


----------



## LivN (Mar 5, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> I really love the look of the second one from the left in that second pic.
> Me too, I wish I new the name of that one!
> 
> 
> ...


  They already are in the UK


----------



## LivN (Mar 5, 2015)

Just ordered Dusky Mauve and one of the new lipsticks in shade Rose Blush (that one sounded like a safe bet). They should arrive tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I missed out on old eyeshadows, they are gone from the website.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2015)

LivN said:


> Just ordered Dusky Mauve and one of the new lipsticks


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

Just put on my new quad. Just from initial application, I'm impressed by how buttery and pigmented the golden hued neutrals are.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have to admit that I'm disappointed that Burberry decided to re-do everything.

  I think my love affair with the brand is over. I don't like the new eyeshadows, and I will forever resent the heck out of them for d/cing Trench.  I doubt I even try the new lipsticks.

  Ugh.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 5, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Also, I need advice. So the quad itself is in perfect nick, but there were some obvious dent lines in the burberry quad paper box. Do I make a complaint or just let it go. It's a small thing but it was so expensive the box should not have been bent


Do you keep your boxes? If so, then you'll want to exchange. I don't keep mine so I wouldn't so long as the compact is fine.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2015)

I am glad they are improving their formulas. .Whatever I have tried before was meh. OK but just average in a nice packaging and with a brand name. Finally they are realizing they need to step up their game


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am glad they are improving their formulas. .Whatever I have tried before was meh. OK but just average in a nice packaging and with a brand name. Finally they are realizing they need to step up their game


  I agree. Gimme more, Burberry.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Do you keep your boxes? If so, then you'll want to exchange. I don't keep mine so I wouldn't so long as the compact is fine.


 I do keep the boxes but I think I need to do a clear out as its not necessary. I think it would be more of a hassle to return I'm just a bit annoyed that I paid s high price and it wasn't in perfect condition box wise.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a love hate relationship with wet dry shadows specifically with Nars and Charlotte tilbury. I find they run sheer on me


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I do keep the boxes but I think I need to do a clear out as its not necessary. I think it would be more of a hassle to return I'm just a bit annoyed that I paid s high price and it wasn't in perfect condition box wise.


  I think you are fine with just dent in the box. Have you seen how one of my burrbery items arrived?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I have a love hate relationship with wet dry shadows specifically with Nars and Charlotte tilbury. I find they run sheer on me


  which ones from nars? dual intensity ?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think you are fine with just dent in the box. Have you seen how one of my burrbery items arrived?









 What was it? The palette????


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2015)

It was the highlighter their permanent one. I received it like this last year


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 5, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I do keep the boxes but I think I need to do a clear out as its not necessary. I think it would be more of a hassle to return I'm just a bit annoyed that I paid s high price and it wasn't in perfect condition box wise.


  The foundation samples Nordies sent in screw-top jars got all over my pretty boxes! Thankfully only 2 boxes at the time but still, blotched with beige...

  For those who may be wondering about the new Fresh Glow Foundation, I've been trying out Beige. I was also sent Porcelain based on my previous purchase of Trench 5 but I find it too pale and a bit pinkish for me. For reference, I lean towards NC25 in the winter, and a tad darker than NC30 in the summer (not enough for NC35).

  I've been applying with my MAC 187 for something quick and light. My expectations and standards are different now that I'm a stay-at-home parent: I don't need great longevity, wonderful coverage, or keeping things super-matte, just enough to make my skin look a bit more polished, even out my redness, and hopefully give a bit of a glow. Leaning more towards no-makeup makeup, as is Burberry's aesthetic. The new foundation definitely fits that bill. I've been having breakouts along my jawline from snuggling the kiddos and I usually don't need to use concealer unless the breakouts are really angry, like on the the couple days. My T-zone gets a bit of a glow but doesn't look greasy (at least, not to me!). I don't usually use powder to set. It seems to have more slip than the original foundation when applying, but that could be because my foundations are older (i.e. not as fresh) and are against a cold wall.

  Overall I think Fresh Glow Sheer is a great foundation but if I want a workhorse foundation, I'd be using Hourglass Immaculate. I haven't directly compared it to the original Sheer foundation yet, which I'll try to use all of next week. It's not enough to make me want to ditch and replace my current foundations, altho part of it is my wallet needing to stay happy!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 5, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> The foundation samples Nordies sent in screw-top jars got all over my pretty boxes! Thankfully only 2 boxes at the time but still, blotched with beige...  For those who may be wondering about the new Fresh Glow Foundation, I've been trying out Beige. I was also sent Porcelain based on my previous purchase of Trench 5 but I find it too pale and a bit pinkish for me. For reference, I lean towards NC25 in the winter, and a tad darker than NC30 in the summer (not enough for NC35).  I've been applying with my MAC 187 for something quick and light. My expectations and standards are different now that I'm a stay-at-home parent: I don't need great longevity, wonderful coverage, or keeping things super-matte, just enough to make my skin look a bit more polished, even out my redness, and hopefully give a bit of a glow. Leaning more towards no-makeup makeup, as is Burberry's aesthetic. The new foundation definitely fits that bill. I've been having breakouts along my jawline from snuggling the kiddos and I usually don't need to use concealer unless the breakouts are really angry, like on the the couple days. My T-zone gets a bit of a glow but doesn't look greasy (at least, not to me!). I don't usually use powder to set. It seems to have more slip than the original foundation when applying, but that could be because my foundations are older (i.e. not as fresh) and are against a cold wall.  Overall I think Fresh Glow Sheer is a great foundation but if I want a workhorse foundation, I'd be using Hourglass Immaculate. I haven't directly compared it to the original Sheer foundation yet, which I'll try to use all of next week. It's not enough to make me want to ditch and replace my current foundations, altho part of it is my wallet needing to stay happy!


  Where were you able to get samples of the new foundation from? I Live Chatted with Nordstrom and the person had no clue what I was talking about and directed me to the fresh glow luminizer.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 5, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Where were you able to get samples of the new foundation from? I Live Chatted with Nordstrom and the person had no clue what I was talking about and directed me to the fresh glow luminizer.


  I ordered over the phone directly with the Burberry sales associate. I was originally going to pay over the phone and have my brother in Calgary pick up the goodies but the SA said he would waive shipping (score!!). I asked him about samples and assumed the little packets but got the screw tops instead.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 5, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> I ordered over the phone directly with the Burberry sales associate. I was originally going to pay over the phone and have my brother in Calgary pick up the goodies but the SA said he would waive shipping (score!!). I asked him about samples and assumed the little packets but got the screw tops instead.


  Thank you!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think you are fine with just dent in the box. Have you seen how one of my burrbery items arrived?


 Yeah agreed. Wow that is bad! Did they send you a new one? Also, is the powder scented?


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> which ones from nars? dual intensity ?


 Dual intensity. Wet and dry with a variety of methods I still find they look somewhat sheer on me


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> The foundation samples Nordies sent in screw-top jars got all over my pretty boxes! Thankfully only 2 boxes at the time but still, blotched with beige...  For those who may be wondering about the new Fresh Glow Foundation, I've been trying out Beige. I was also sent Porcelain based on my previous purchase of Trench 5 but I find it too pale and a bit pinkish for me. For reference, I lean towards NC25 in the winter, and a tad darker than NC30 in the summer (not enough for NC35). That is bad! Id be so annoyed  I've been applying with my MAC 187 for something quick and light. My expectations and standards are different now that I'm a stay-at-home parent: I don't need great longevity, wonderful coverage, or keeping things super-matte, just enough to make my skin look a bit more polished, even out my redness, and hopefully give a bit of a glow. Leaning more towards no-makeup makeup, as is Burberry's aesthetic. The new foundation definitely fits that bill. I've been having breakouts along my jawline from snuggling the kiddos and I usually don't need to use concealer unless the breakouts are really angry, like on the the couple days. My T-zone gets a bit of a glow but doesn't look greasy (at least, not to me!). I don't usually use powder to set. It seems to have more slip than the original foundation when applying, but that could be because my foundations are older (i.e. not as fresh) and are against a cold wall.  Overall I think Fresh Glow Sheer is a great foundation but if I want a workhorse foundation, I'd be using Hourglass Immaculate. I haven't directly compared it to the original Sheer foundation yet, which I'll try to use all of next week. It's not enough to make me want to ditch and replace my current foundations, altho part of it is my wallet needing to stay happy!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Dual intensity. Wet and dry with a variety of methods I still find they look somewhat sheer on me


  what kind of a brush are you using?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 5, 2015)

LivN said:


> Just ordered Dusky Mauve and one of the new lipsticks in shade Rose Blush (that one sounded like a safe bet). They should arrive tomorrow. :yahoo:  I missed out on old eyeshadows, they are gone from the website.


  Yay! Can't wait to hear what you think of the lipstick.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> what kind of a brush are you using?


 I've used a 217, a chikuhodo z5, fingers and blend with brush, wet, dry. I think my lids are a bit oily


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 5, 2015)

My quad was quite long lasting


----------



## LivN (Mar 6, 2015)

I love Burberry's original formulas. Except for the mascara, everything else I tried exceeded expectations (eyeshadows, lip glosses, lipsticks, sheer foundation, blushes, compact highlighter). I'm annoyed that I have to test everything again, even though it looks like they are doing great job with these new formulas. I wish they would introduce more shades and finishes in their powder blush range, but the quality of the powder as far as I'm concerned is amazing. I think their colours, formulas and finishes are never over the top, they aim at natural, healthy looking makeup which is why I love the brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, my new lippy and eyeshadow are here. Dusky Mauve is gorgeous! I agree, it looks more brown when swatched but it is such a complex shade - there's grey and purple in it and it looks very flattering on my brown, slightly hazel, eyes. The formula is softer than the old one, which I'm not sure I like as I find that kind of formula usually over-blends. I haven't tried it with the primer or wet yet, will report on that next week 

  The lipstick I love as well. I'm pale and without much pigment in my lips so I can definitely build it up to the desired intensity. I'm not sure it this would be the case on darker lips though with this particular shade. The formula is soooo creamy, feels so nice on the lips. And it has enough pigment for colour to stay visible once the creamy layer disappears. One layer would be more pigmented than Chanel's Rouge Coco Shine for example, it's heavier formula and stays on for longer.

  The shade of Rose Blush is a combination of red and mauve pink, with a bit of blue in it which gives it a 'bruse' like tint. This is more obvious indoors, outside in a sunlight it's more red. Again, beautiful, complex shade. Hand swatch doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 6, 2015)

Very pretty! Glad you love them both. Can't wait till the lipsticks get here so I can try one too. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## peanut (Mar 6, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> The foundation samples Nordies sent in screw-top jars got all over my pretty boxes! Thankfully only 2 boxes at the time but still, blotched with beige...
> 
> For those who may be wondering about the new Fresh Glow Foundation, I've been trying out Beige. I was also sent Porcelain based on my previous purchase of Trench 5 but I find it too pale and a bit pinkish for me. For reference, I lean towards NC25 in the winter, and a tad darker than NC30 in the summer (not enough for NC35).
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I'm so interested in this foundation. Did you find the shade Beige to be neutral or more yellow-based?


----------



## peanut (Mar 6, 2015)

Some nice swatches of the new eyeshadows:

  http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/03/burberry-wet-dry-glow-eyeshadow-swatches-and-review.html
  http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/03/burberry-wet-dry-silk-eyeshadow-swatches-and-review.html

  I don't see Nickel though. Hope it's not LE.

  Also, I noticed that Saks has the spring blush available for pre-order. And is that the new lipstick formula on the site?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 6, 2015)

LivN said:


> I love Burberry's original formulas. Except for the mascara, everything else I tried exceeded expectations (eyeshadows, lip glosses, lipsticks, sheer foundation, blushes, compact highlighter). I'm annoyed that I have to test everything again, even though it looks like they are doing great job with these new formulas. I wish they would introduce more shades and finishes in their powder blush range, but the quality of the powder as far as I'm concerned is amazing. I think their colours, formulas and finishes are never over the top, they aim at natural, healthy looking makeup which is why I love the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I didn't know a new lipstick formula was out.  Does that mean the old formulas are gone or are they adding to the line?  I love Burberry lipsticks.  Ooh these colors are right up my alley especially the lipstick shade.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 8, 2015)

I guess my opinion is the one in the minority, so that's ok.

  Keep in mind I own almost the entire original collection, so Burberry has already gotten my money. It just makes me sad/mad to have to walk away.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 8, 2015)

Has anyone checked out the singles from the birds and bees collection? The green and blue shades both look pretty but kind of sheer. Some people seem to like the glow shades more than the silk shades.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 8, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Has anyone checked out the singles from the birds and bees collection? The green and blue shades both look pretty but kind of sheer. Some people seem to like the glow shades more than the silk shades.


  I posted swatches to this thread almost 2 months ago- page 38. I didn't swatch them wet.

  I *hate* the new formula. But then again, I'm the only one that feels that way.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I posted swatches to this thread almost 2 months ago- page 38. I didn't swatch them wet.  I *hate* the new formula. But then again, I'm the only one that feels that way.


  I can't compare them. What don't you like?


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I can't compare them. What don't you like?


  They took one of the best, buttery shadows that blended as good as the best and threw it out. Their previous singles were on-par with the best from Tom Ford in terms of quality. That's all gone now. Now you have to use them wet to get anything that looks like the pan.

  I'm so over these "must use wet to get payoff" shadows. It shortens the lifespan of the shadow and every single brand feels that they have to jump on the bandwagon. Not all of us like putting wet mush on our eyes and have the time to let it dry every morning. Burberry was _perfect_ for women like me before. I knew I could get good pigmentation and always look classic- regardless of the shade- without any BS or special techniques. When your alarm goes off at 0400 every morning, you don't want wet eyeshadow. Period.

  These new wet eyeshadows don't blend wet. I give up, Burberry's the latest company to decide that my money's not worth having.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> They took one of the best, buttery shadows that blended as good as the best and threw it out. Their previous singles were on-par with the best from Tom Ford in terms of quality. That's all gone now. Now you have to use them wet to get anything that looks like the pan.  I'm so over these "must use wet to get payoff" shadows. It shortens the lifespan of the shadow and every single brand feels that they have to jump on the bandwagon. Not all of us like putting wet mush on our eyes and have the time to let it dry every morning. Burberry was _perfect_ for women like me before. I knew I could get good pigmentation and always look classic- regardless of the shade- without any BS or special techniques. When your alarm goes off at 0400 every morning, you don't want wet eyeshadow. Period.  These new wet eyeshadows don't blend wet. I give up, Burberry's the latest company to decide that my money's not worth having.


  Oh no :/  I did not really like the swatches of their quads and the two lipsticks that I've tried are not favourites so when I saw how amazing the Gold no. 25 palette was and that they were changing up the lipsticks I thought it was for the better. I don't have any experience with the eyeshadow singles. Sorry to hear that you're disappointed.  I myself am not into using eyeshadow wet. I don't like the feel of liquid liner either, tbh. Buying an Armani eye tint was a huge deal for me.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I myself am not into using eyeshadow wet. I don't like the feel of liquid liner either, tbh. Buying an Armani eye tint was a huge deal for me.


 
  The Gold palette had the quality of their singles.  Now you can understand why I'm heartbroken.

  I bought a couple of the new shades and even old favorites like Pale Barley have been changed. Ugh. I really wish this wet eyeshadow trend would go away.

  Burberry is the only brand that went all-in. I think it's a grave error.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> The Gold palette had the quality of their singles.  Now you can understand why I'm heartbroken.  I bought a couple of the new shades and even old favorites like Pale Barley have been changed. Ugh. I really wish this wet eyeshadow trend would go away.  Burberry is the only brand that went all-in. I think it's a grave error.


  I guess time will tell what the overall feedback will be.  Companies can really alienate their customers sometimes.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 8, 2015)

It's disappointing to me that they made all of the new shades wet and dry.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I guess my opinion is the one in the minority, so that's ok.
> 
> Keep in mind I own almost the entire original collection, so Burberry has already gotten my money. It just makes me sad/mad to have to walk away.


FWIW, I agree with you. I didn't have that many of the old shades but I like them better. The new shades I've tried are too shimmery for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> If anyone has the Chanel Holiday palette from 2013 called Charming, the darkest shade in there is really very similar to Dusky Mauve, at least on my skin (and lids). The Chanel is just an itty bitty touch darker and greyer than Dusky Mauve.


   I have that palette---wearing it today.  It can lean grey or dusky purple depending on what you're wearing w/it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

LivN said:


> I love Burberry's original formulas. Except for the mascara, everything else I tried exceeded expectations (eyeshadows, lip glosses, lipsticks, sheer foundation, blushes, compact highlighter). I'm annoyed that I have to test everything again, even though it looks like they are doing great job with these new formulas. I wish they would introduce more shades and finishes in their powder blush range, but the quality of the powder as far as I'm concerned is amazing. I think their colours, formulas and finishes are never over the top, they aim at natural, healthy looking makeup which is why I love the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Beautiful!!!!!!



Glad you're loving them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> They took one of the best, buttery shadows that blended as good as the best and threw it out. Their previous singles were on-par with the best from Tom Ford in terms of quality. That's all gone now. Now you have to use them wet to get anything that looks like the pan.
> 
> I'm so over these "must use wet to get payoff" shadows. It shortens the lifespan of the shadow and every single brand feels that they have to jump on the bandwagon. Not all of us like putting wet mush on our eyes and have the time to let it dry every morning. Burberry was _perfect_ for women like me before. I knew I could get good pigmentation and always look classic- regardless of the shade- without any BS or special techniques. When your alarm goes off at 0400 every morning, you don't want wet eyeshadow. Period.
> 
> These new wet eyeshadows don't blend wet. I give up, Burberry's the latest company to decide that my money's not worth having.


 That's really too bad.  I was just starting to wade in the Burberry pool.  I have Pale Barley, the Gold 25 holiday e/s quad, the holiday highlighter and a few lip products.
  I'm not a fan of the 'must use wet' for best payoff products either.  I don't want to work for the product, I want the product to work for me.  I totally get what you're saying.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> FWIW, I agree with you. I didn't have that many of the old shades but I like them better. The new shades I've tried are too shimmery for me.


  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 8, 2015)

Wanted to chime in here as I went to Nordstrom's the other day to play around with the new eyeshadows. I have maybe half of the older formulation e/s and really enjoyed using them. The new formulation is not bad, but its different- Im disappointed that many of the shades are very different or discontinued all together.
  I spoke to a Burberry rep and she mentioned that since Shiseido now owns them so several other products will be discontinued and reformulated. She specifically mentioned the lipsticks and eyeliners, and a new foundation will be added to the line shortly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Wanted to chime in here as I went to Nordstrom's the other day to play around with the new eyeshadows. I have maybe half of the older formulation e/s and really enjoyed using them. The new formulation is not bad, but its different- Im disappointed that many of the shades are very different or discontinued all together.
> I spoke to a Burberry rep and she mentioned that since Shiseido now owns them so several other products will be discontinued and reformulated. She specifically mentioned the lipsticks and eyeliners, and a new foundation will be added to the line shortly.


    Sounds like goodbye to burberry as I was starting to know it.  They're totally revamping the brand.  Wow.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like goodbye to burberry as I was starting to know it.  They're totally revamping the brand.  Wow.


 
  This makes me so sad. Back when I used to blog, I literally spent a month profiling every Burberry product that I could because I loved the brand. All out of my own pocket.

  Talk about ruining a great thing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> This makes me so sad. Back when I used to blog, I literally spent a month profiling every Burberry product that I could because I loved the brand. All out of my own pocket.
> 
> Talk about ruining a great thing.


    It's unbelievable


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad I got the gold palette before they changed things up.


----------



## Lile (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I guess my opinion is the one in the minority, so that's ok.  Keep in mind I own almost the entire original collection, so Burberry has already gotten my money. It just makes me sad/mad to have to walk away.


I can understand that, as I have a lot of their original collection, too, including the  eyeshadows and lipsticks.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> They took one of the best, buttery shadows that blended as good as the best and threw it out. Their previous singles were on-par with the best from Tom Ford in terms of quality. That's all gone now. Now you have to use them wet to get anything that looks like the pan.  I'm so over these "must use wet to get payoff" shadows. It shortens the lifespan of the shadow and every single brand feels that they have to jump on the bandwagon. Not all of us like putting wet mush on our eyes and have the time to let it dry every morning. Burberry was _perfect_ for women like me before. I knew I could get good pigmentation and always look classic- regardless of the shade- without any BS or special techniques. When your alarm goes off at 0400 every morning, you don't want wet eyeshadow. Period.  These new wet eyeshadows don't blend wet. I give up, Burberry's the latest company to decide that my money's not worth having.


  I also get up at 4:00 and work 10-12 hour shifts. You've summed up everything I feel perfectly. A lovely wash of color was all that was needed for a beautifully complicated look that literally took 30 seconds. We can mourn the old formula together.


----------



## Lile (Mar 8, 2015)

Lile said:


> I can understand that, as I have a lot of their original collection, too, including the  eyeshadows and lipsticks.


 I'm still learning the new formula but I don't like wetting eyeshadows either.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Glad I got the gold palette before they changed things up.


  Me too!!!


----------



## LivN (Mar 9, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> I spoke to a Burberry rep and she mentioned that since Shiseido now owns them so several other products will be discontinued and reformulated.


  This is interesting since Shiseido also owns Nars and they are all about wet&dry, metallic finish, intensity etc. these days. I hope they will not push Burberry that far.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 9, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Wanted to chime in here as I went to Nordstrom's the other day to play around with the new eyeshadows. I have maybe half of the older formulation e/s and really enjoyed using them. The new formulation is not bad, but its different- Im disappointed that many of the shades are very different or discontinued all together.
> I spoke to a Burberry rep and she mentioned that since Shiseido now owns them so several other products will be discontinued and reformulated. She specifically mentioned the lipsticks and eyeliners, and a new foundation will be added to the line shortly.


Burberry's original foundation was perfect in my opinion. It was just this absolutely neutral, non-comedigenic, infinitely layer able, and long-lasting formula. I didn't realize that Shiseido had taken them over. I had thought that this line was intended to reflect Burberry's aesthetic. Still, I think Shiseido is doing wonderful things for NARS. I know that Shiseido does care deeply about quality and innovation. They own Serge Lutens and do a top-drawer job in that department as well. So if Burberry had to be sold, Shiseido is a good choice. I'm not ready to give up on the line (although I will hold fast to my old formula blushes and eyeshadows down to the last bit of powder). 

  I really, really hope that they don't change Burberry's original foundation.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

i just ran out of their Luminous foundation and I couldn't wait to get rid of it
  it was just ok ... compared to other HE foundations formula was not as good. I am happy to hear they are improving it

  and I had no idea shiseido bought them. I think that's good since they own couple of awesome lines


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 9, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> FWIW, I agree with you. I didn't have that many of the old shades but I like them better. The new shades I've tried are too shimmery for me.
> 
> I hope I have all the ones I want from the old formula. I'm finding the swatches of the new ones quite shimmery as well. =(
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *LivN*


  This reminds me a lot of MAC's Moth Brown, altho there were hints of blue and green shimmer in that shadow as well. Any chance you can compare them? =)


----------



## mariamarvel (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anybody know whether they are also discontinuing old lipsticks lines along with the shadows? I'm not sure if I should snatch up some Lip Mists before they're gone.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 9, 2015)

I've heard some compare the old burberry singles to rougebunnyrouge. Does anyone have knowledge on this?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i just ran out of their Luminous foundation and I couldn't wait to get rid of it
> it was just ok ... compared to other HE foundations formula was not as good. I am happy to hear they are improving it
> 
> and I had no idea shiseido bought them. I think that's good since they own couple of awesome lines


    Do they own NARS as well?


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 9, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I've heard some compare the old burberry singles to rougebunnyrouge. Does anyone have knowledge on this?


  Yes I really like the quality of RBR eyeshadows, especially the mattes!  I think old Burberry e/s are very much similar in color payoff, smoothness-


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do they own NARS as well?


  yes

  and cle de peau


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yes
> 
> and cle de peau


  Wow.  Thanks.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

and bare minerals


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 9, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Yes I really like the quality of RBR eyeshadows, especially the mattes!  I think old Burberry e/s are very much similar in color payoff, smoothness-


 Thanks for your thoughts  I'm considering getting some rbr stuff, but have to opportunity to snag a couple burberry singles so good to know they are of similar quality


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 9, 2015)

mariamarvel said:


> Does anybody know whether they are also discontinuing old lipsticks lines along with the shadows? I'm not sure if I should snatch up some Lip Mists before they're gone.


 
  Yes, all old lipsticks from what I've heard.


----------



## peanut (Mar 9, 2015)

Such an interesting discussion! I had no idea Shiseido now owns Burberry. I thought Burberry was taken in house, which explains their absence for such a long period and now the introduction of so many new products. Just curious -- does Shiseido own Burberry or just distribute their products?

  Anyway, I love the old Burberry aesthetic! Easy-to-wear (and use!) natural eye shades in various formulas (matte and satin being my favorite) and pretty pastel cheeks and lips. Like many of you I prefer the old formula shadows. The new ones might be a bit smoother, but they're more apt to contain shimmer, which isn't especially flattering on me. Plus, I just don't think "smoothness" is everything anyway when it comes to eyeshadows. A smooth, but muddy color is still muddy!

  I am pleased with Burberry's new eyeliners though (the old ones smeared), and I think it's nice that they seem to be getting rid of the scent in their powder products that bothered so many people. The new Fresh Glow foundation is getting some great reviews, so I look forward to that as well as the cream eyeshadows (hoping they're not too shimmery of course!). I admit to backing up the Sheer foundation though just in case because I heard the Fresh Glow replaces it. I ordered one of their new Lip Kisses so I'm interested to see how it compares to their older formulas.  All in all, I'm willing to try out the new products but I'll definitely be hanging on to the old ones.

  Edited to add that this is what I could find about the Shiseido/Burberry relationship:

  http://www.moodiereport.com/document.php?c_id=29&doc_id=34803


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

peanut said:


> Such an interesting discussion! I had no idea Shiseido now owns Burberry. I thought Burberry was taken in house, which explains their absence for such a long period and now the introduction of so many new products. Just curious -- does Shiseido own Burberry or just distribute their products?
> 
> Anyway, I love the old Burberry aesthetic! Easy-to-wear (and use!) natural eye shades in various formulas (matte and satin being my favorite) and pretty pastel cheeks and lips. Like many of you I prefer the old formula shadows. The new ones might be a bit smoother, but they're more apt to contain shimmer, which isn't especially flattering on me. Plus, I just don't think "smoothness" is everything anyway when it comes to eyeshadows. A smooth, but muddy color is still muddy!
> 
> I am pleased with Burberry's new eyeliners though (the old ones smeared), and I think it's nice that they seem to be getting rid of the scent in their powder products that bothered so many people. The new Fresh Glow foundation is getting some great reviews, so I look forward to that as well as the cream eyeshadows (hoping they're not too shimmery of course!). I admit to backing up the Sheer foundation though just in case because I heard the Fresh Glow replaces it. I ordered one of their new Lip Kisses so I'm interested to see how it compares to their older formulas. * All in all, I'm willing to try out the new products but I'll definitely be hanging on to the old ones.*


 Great perspective!


----------



## Lile (Mar 9, 2015)

peanut said:


> Such an interesting discussion! I had no idea Shiseido now owns Burberry. I thought Burberry was taken in house, which explains their absence for such a long period and now the introduction of so many new products. Just curious -- does Shiseido own Burberry or just distribute their products?  Anyway, I love the old Burberry aesthetic! Easy-to-wear (and use!) natural eye shades in various formulas (matte and satin being my favorite) and pretty pastel cheeks and lips. Like many of you I prefer the old formula shadows. The new ones might be a bit smoother, but they're more apt to contain shimmer, which isn't especially flattering on me. Plus, I just don't think "smoothness" is everything anyway when it comes to eyeshadows. A smooth, but muddy color is still muddy!  I am pleased with Burberry's new eyeliners though (the old ones smeared), and I think it's nice that they seem to be getting rid of the scent in their powder products that bothered so many people. The new Fresh Glow foundation is getting some great reviews, so I look forward to that as well as the cream eyeshadows (hoping they're not too shimmery of course!). I admit to backing up the Sheer foundation though just in case because I heard the Fresh Glow replaces it. I ordered one of their new Lip Kisses so I'm interested to see how it compares to their older formulas.  All in all, I'm willing to try out the new products but I'll definitely be hanging on to the old ones.  Edited to add that this is what I could find about the Shiseido/Burberry relationship:  http://www.moodiereport.com/document.php?c_id=29&doc_id=34803


 I thought the same thing, that Burberry had taken over their beauty products inhouse, which caused the last year or so to be so bereft of new (or even replacement) products. The wet and glittery eyeshadows are confusing, as they seem to go against the more natural looks that was the Burberry Beauty brand (and not my personal favorites). I'm happy with my original products and will continue to use them. Hope they don't change the velvet foundation, as it's one of my favorites. We'll see what the new products bring.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

burberry fragrances before were under P&G . last two years they are under Clarins


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 9, 2015)

peanut said:


> Such an interesting discussion! I had no idea Shiseido now owns Burberry. I thought Burberry was taken in house, which explains their absence for such a long period and now the introduction of so many new products. Just curious -- does Shiseido own Burberry or just distribute their products?
> 
> Anyway, I love the old Burberry aesthetic! Easy-to-wear (and use!) natural eye shades in various formulas (matte and satin being my favorite) and pretty pastel cheeks and lips. Like many of you I prefer the old formula shadows. The new ones might be a bit smoother, but they're more apt to contain shimmer, which isn't especially flattering on me. Plus, I just don't think "smoothness" is everything anyway when it comes to eyeshadows. A smooth, but muddy color is still muddy!
> 
> ...


Shiseido in my understanding is formulating all of their products moving forward. Back in Spring of 2013- many of the products were out of stock for months on end- the blushes at that time were reformulated into what we have now- and with that change some of the colors that came back were different than the original ones.

  I prefer the older formula- there was consistency and great payoff, the mattes were matte, the satins were satin, and the shimmers were shimmery- the new burberry eyeshadows are a mixed bag some are similar in feel/texture to the nars dual intensity, some are like the shiseido luminizing satin eye color and some are like laura mercier e/s.


----------



## mariamarvel (Mar 10, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yes, all old lipsticks from what I've heard.


  Thank you. That's such a shame


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2015)

I discovered burberry too late, well ignored them until now.  now it is too late.  So sorry I didn't some of the original shadows.   I might stalk my Nordies, has anyone had any luck doing that?


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 10, 2015)

They are in some Saks as well (at least the 5th Ave. NYC one).


----------



## LivN (Mar 10, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> This reminds me a lot of MAC's Moth Brown, altho there were hints of blue and green shimmer in that shadow as well. Any chance you can compare them? =)


  No, sorry :/ I own only 2 mac lipsticks.   





peanut said:


> I am pleased with Burberry's new eyeliners though (the old ones smeared), and I think it's nice that they seem to be getting rid of the scent in their powder products that bothered so many people.


 Which ones? I wanted to try Eye Definer, I love the shades but I read they smudge easily. I'm not sure which ones are new? They have a liquid eyeliner, effortless kohl eyeliner, eye definer... Any recommendations among these?


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 10, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Yes I highly recommend RBR eyeshadows the mattes are amazing on anyone from light-light medium complexion. The other eyeshadows are lovely as well, with a few standouts ! If you have access to the older burberry formulation, you are LUCKY !! Get some for sure, if you are open to doing cp's I would appreciate knowing as well. Good to know! They get such high reviews, it's good to know the hype is actually accurate from a fellow specktra user. Netaporter has a couple burberry singles left as well as the gold palette   Shiseido in my understanding is formulating all of their products moving forward. Back in Spring of 2013- many of the products were out of stock for months on end- the blushes at that time were reformulated into what we have now- and with that change some of the colors that came back were different than the original ones.  I prefer the older formula- there was consistency and great payoff, the mattes were matte, the satins were satin, and the shimmers were shimmery- the new burberry eyeshadows are a mixed bag some are similar in feel/texture to the nars dual intensity, some are like the shiseido luminizing satin eye color and some are like laura mercier e/s.


----------



## peanut (Mar 10, 2015)

LivN said:


> Which ones? I wanted to try Eye Definer, I love the shades but I read they smudge easily. I'm not sure which ones are new? They have a liquid eyeliner, effortless kohl eyeliner, eye definer... Any recommendations among these?


   I really like the Effortless Kohl eyeliners reviewed here:

  http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-effortless-kohl-eyeliners-review-photos-swatches
  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/search/label/Liquid%20Eyeliner

  There are also black and gray shades, and a green shade will be coming out soon. The Effortless Liquid eyeliner is black and the easiest to use of all I've tried.

  I think the Eye Definers were the pencils, which I thought smudged.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 10, 2015)

LivN said:


> No, sorry :/ I own only 2 mac lipsticks.


  Sorry, should have been more specific. =P Moth Brown is an eyeshadow, and I was wondering how it compared to Dusty/Dusky Mauve.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2015)

Quote:  Sorry, should have been more specific. =P Moth Brown is an eyeshadow, and I was wondering how it compared to Dusty/Dusky Mauve.




  Moth Brown is on the left and Dusky Mauve is on the right.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I just read they don't have any fragrance which is great news IMO.  When are they supposed to be available?


  New to this thread, but I had to chime in and express how beyond thrilled I am to hear they are getting rid of the awful perfumey fragrance! I can smell and taste it, which promptly forces me to wipe it off. I just cant with their lipsticks/glosses for that very reason. I know my reaction is probably extreme, but the scent was just very overwhelming and very Unnecessary. Good move!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> New to this thread, but I had to chime in and express how beyond thrilled I am to hear they are getting rid of the awful perfumey fragrance! I can smell and taste it, which promptly forces me to wipe it off. I just cant with their lipsticks/glosses for that very reason. I know my reaction is probably extreme, but the scent was just very overwhelming and very Unnecessary. Good move!


Well if it's extreme I'm extreme right there with you! I can "taste" many smells too. Just yesterday I tried a face serum that had fragrance as its last ingredient. My skin reacted to it and I washed it off in an hour or so but the whole time and the rest of the night I could taste that scent. I loved several of the lip mist colors but couldn't keep them on my lips for more than 60 seconds. For real.


----------



## LivN (Mar 11, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> Sorry, should have been more specific. =P Moth Brown is an eyeshadow, and I was wondering how it compared to Dusty/Dusky Mauve.


  Not much help there either I'm afraid. But looking at the swatches on the net Moth Brown looks more greyish/blue? Dusty Mauve is definitely brown with subtle purple reflection. No cool grey-blue tint in it.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Well if it's extreme I'm extreme right there with you! I can "taste" many smells too. Just yesterday I tried a face serum that had fragrance as its last ingredient. My skin reacted to it and I washed it off in an hour or so but the whole time and the rest of the night I could taste that scent. I loved several of the lip mist colors but couldn't keep them on my lips for more than 60 seconds. For real.


  Yes! You just know it's overkill when you can taste the fragrance! I also really like several of their lip products, but I refuse to wear their lipsticks bc I physically can't. Glad I'm not alone! Im guessing they received similar feedback since they are getting rid of the frangrance in their lip products!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 11, 2015)

Well I guess I'm dumping Burberry for Gucci as I'm really loving the Gucci products I've purchased thus far.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 12, 2015)

I wonder how the new Kisses lipstick line is...
  some early reviews:

  https://iamcherrylemon.wordpress.com/2015/03/06/kisses-for-the-spring-brand-new-burberry-kisses-lipsticks-photo-swatches-and-review/ 

  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/burberry-kisses-lipstick-review-swatches.html

  Burberry's promo video:
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXuo-VDKj7g

  These are for sale on Burberry's US site, it looks like several of the colors are using the same names as prior Burberry colors. I'm reluctant to order another Pink Tulip or Nude etc. when I have them already in the lip cover formula. I think I'll wait until these hit counters and see.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the links. I'm very interested in these since they're fragrance-free. I online chatted with Nordstrom yesterday and they told me they'd have them in April. Beauty Professor is going to review several shades soon. I would order from Burberry's own site but unless they've changed it they require a signature on delivery for even 1 lipstick and that's too much of a hassle for me.


----------



## LivN (Mar 12, 2015)

Another review for the eyeshadows

  http://www.beautyblogofakind.com/2015/03/the-burberry-wetdry-glow-eyeshaodw-in-nude-002-review-photos-swatches.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> New to this thread, but I had to chime in and express how beyond thrilled I am to hear they are getting rid of the awful perfumey fragrance! I can smell and taste it, which promptly forces me to wipe it off. I just cant with their lipsticks/glosses for that very reason. I know my reaction is probably extreme, but the scent was just very overwhelming and very Unnecessary. Good move!


    Not extreme at all.  The fact that they're doing away with it is pretty telling----others have found it offensive & off-putting as well.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> New to this thread, but I had to chime in and express how beyond thrilled I am to hear they are getting rid of the awful perfumey fragrance! I can smell and taste it, which promptly forces me to wipe it off. I just cant with their lipsticks/glosses for that very reason. I know my reaction is probably extreme, but the scent was just very overwhelming and very Unnecessary. Good move!


 
  I respect those with sensitivities to scent. It's not an extreme reaction, but I truly feel like they're throwing the proverbial baby out with the bathwater to dump the formula entirely. It's a shame that it wasn't reformulated to be scent-free but continued to be the same lovely Lip Cover many of us adore!


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I respect those with sensitivities to scent. It's not an extreme reaction, but I truly feel like they're throwing the proverbial baby out with the bathwater to dump the formula entirely. It's a shame that it wasn't reformulated to be scent-free but continued to be the same lovely Lip Cover many of us adore!


  Yeah, my gripe is just the awful, pointless fragrance. I had no issue with the formula and wasn't aware that they changed the formula altogether.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I respect those with sensitivities to scent. It's not an extreme reaction, but I truly feel like they're throwing the proverbial baby out with the bathwater to dump the formula entirely. It's a shame that it wasn't reformulated to be scent-free but continued to be the same lovely Lip Cover many of us adore!


   YES!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I respect those with sensitivities to scent. It's not an extreme reaction, but I truly feel like they're throwing the proverbial baby out with the bathwater to dump the formula entirely. It's a shame that it wasn't reformulated to be scent-free but continued to be the same lovely Lip Cover many of us adore!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] YES!  [/COLOR]:agree:


  Is it possible that's all they did though? I haven't seen the ingredients.....I also loved the formula.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Is it possible that's all they did though? I haven't seen the ingredients.....I also loved the formula.


 That would be great.  



May just be wishful thinking, but time will tell.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## peanut (Mar 14, 2015)

I was curious about Shiseido's role in Burberry products, especially with all the new reformulations. So I emailed Burberry and asked if Shiseido created and manufactured Burberry products in addition to distributing Burberry fragrance and cosmetic products.

  Here's their response:
  I can confirm that Shisheido does not manufacture or create any of our beauty products.

  Maybe they're just reformulating as a result of taking their product in-house.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks for the links. I'm very interested in these since they're fragrance-free. I online chatted with Nordstrom yesterday and they told me they'd have them in April. Beauty Professor is going to review several shades soon. I would order from Burberry's own site but unless they've changed it they require a signature on delivery for even 1 lipstick and that's too much of a hassle for me.


 
  It's been that way for well over a year now. However, if you have a boutique near you, you can collect in store for free, next day shipping.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/03/burberry-kisses-hydrating-lip-colour.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/03/burberry-kisses-hydrating-lip-colour.html


Thanks. They look and sound great, but so far no colors I "need". I would normally gravitate toward Nude Pink, but after buying multiple TF Addisons I can't justify that one. I'm sure I'll find one to buy soon enough though!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks. They look and sound great, but so far no colors I "need". I would normally gravitate toward Nude Pink, but after buying multiple TF Addisons I can't justify that one. I'm sure I'll find one to buy soon enough though!


  No 'needs' for me yet, either


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's another review with more shades  http://beautygypsy.com/burberry-kisses-lipsticks  http://www.talesofapaleface.com/2015/03/burberry-kisses-lipstick-review.html


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Here's another review with more shades  http://beautygypsy.com/burberry-kisses-lipsticks


   The beiges are way too light for me.  Perhaps Bright Coral, if any at all.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

I tracked down another shade of the Sheer Eyeshadow and one of the two Lip Covers I've been meaning to pick up at Net-a-Porter.

  If anyone spots Sheer Eyeshadows on sale anywhere online (other than the obvious Net-a-Porter and Saks- although if there's a restock I'd love to be tipped off), can you please PM me?  I'm still looking for about 5 of them.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm a lucky gal. Just ordered the sheer shadow in pale barley as well as a le metier de beaute shadow in corinthian. Netaporter shipping is exorbitant but at least it allows me to order burberry cosmetics in canada.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I'm a lucky gal. Just ordered the sheer shadow in pale barley as well as a le metier de beaute shadow in corinthian. Netaporter shipping is exorbitant but at least it allows me to order burberry cosmetics in canada.


  That's awesome!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's awesome!


  Pretty stoked! They are both pretty hyped up shades but a lot of bloggers I trust have sing their praises


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 16, 2015)

I just  got the original pale barley in the mail, but haven't used it yet. I do have  LMDB Corinthian and love it. I am still on the fence about buying the gold holiday eye palette. I have very fair skin and dark hair. I wonder if it will run too warm on me. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 16, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I just got the original pale barley in the mail, but haven't used it yet. I do have LMDB Corinthian and love it. I am still on the fence about buying the gold holiday eye palette. I have very fair skin and dark hair. I wonder if it will run too warm on me. Any thoughts?


  Good to know you love corinthian! I mostly ordered pale barley because I love my gold palette. I am quite fair and have blonde hair. I feel like it's more cool to neutral on me personally.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 16, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I just  got the original pale barley in the mail, but haven't used it yet. I do have  LMDB Corinthian and love it. I am still on the fence about buying the gold holiday eye palette. I have very fair skin and dark hair. I wonder if it will run too warm on me. Any thoughts?









   I'm the lightest shade in everything (cool undertones) and I love it! Hope that helps


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 16, 2015)

Also, the darkest shade in the gold quad is impressively pigmented and no less buttery than the rest of the quad. Often times, the darkest shade in a quad is dryer and patchier compared to the rest of the quad. I'm looking at you tom ford.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 16, 2015)

I might have to go for it and then start a low buy.  I work for clinique and get free things, but I love burberry and chanel like no other lol.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I tracked down another shade of the Sheer Eyeshadow and one of the two Lip Covers I've been meaning to pick up at Net-a-Porter.
> 
> If anyone spots Sheer Eyeshadows on sale anywhere online (other than the obvious Net-a-Porter and Saks- although if there's a restock I'd love to be tipped off), can you please PM me?  I'm still looking for about 5 of them.


Thank you for posting this picked up a shade I was missing from net a porter! I HATE when a brand discontinues a product line without notification. 
  It seems Saks has been cleared out, maybe ebay/amazon if private sellers are selling, or blog sale? .... If I stumble on some online i'll let you know.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 16, 2015)

I am contemplating getting dark sable in the original formula too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Pretty stoked! They are both pretty hyped up shades but a lot of bloggers I trust have sing their praises


    I also adore Pale Barley!


----------



## LivN (Mar 17, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I am contemplating getting dark sable in the original formula too.


  I don't think it's available in the new formula, better grab it fast if it's on your wish list


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 17, 2015)

Big decisions lol. I might go to the nordstrom trend show this weekend so I can see the new eyeshadow formula in person.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I am contemplating getting dark sable in the original formula too.


where are you getting the original formulas?


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> where are you getting the original formulas?





Sandalskt said:


> I am contemplating getting dark sable in the original formula too.


  Net a Porter! I picked up a backup of Pale Barley yesterday


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 17, 2015)

It is awesome that they are still available to buy.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Saks.com has porcelain white in the old formula


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Also, tea rose in the old formula is also available on netaporter as well as the gold palette. Get them while you can


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Also, tea rose in the old formula is also available on netaporter as well as the gold palette. Get them while you can


   YES!!! Especially the Gold palette!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 17, 2015)

I bet pale barley is gonna mesh beautifully with the gold quad


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 17, 2015)

Just bit the bullet and ordered dark sable and the gold palette! It is hard to say no when it is limited edition or discontinued.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> Just bit the bullet and ordered dark sable and the gold palette! It is hard to say no when it is limited edition or discontinued.


  glad you did.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

drooling at all of the eye palettes they have on the site...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Also, the darkest shade in the gold quad is impressively pigmented and no less buttery than the rest of the quad. Often times, the darkest shade in a quad is dryer and patchier compared to the rest of the quad. I'm looking at you tom ford.


  Oh, yes! So worth it.


----------



## sugarberry (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I also adore Pale Barley!


  Parle Barley grew on me!  LOL!  I think it's prettiest on its own and just some mascara.  There's enough colour and sheen to bring dimension to my eyes for a soft and polished look.  And here I was complaining about it just a few weeks ago.


----------



## sugarberry (Mar 18, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I just got the original pale barley in the mail, but haven't used it yet. I do have LMDB Corinthian and love it. I am still on the fence about buying the gold holiday eye palette. I have very fair skin and dark hair. I wonder if it will run too warm on me. Any thoughts?


  I am fair (more yellow/olive in colouring) with dark hair as well.  The palette does not run too warm on me.  I was particularly worried about the gold colour, but it pairs well with the other shades.  I highly recommend the palette, and this is coming from someone who rarely wears warm neutrals.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 18, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> I am fair (more yellow/olive in colouring) with dark hair as well.  The palette does not run too warm on me.  I was particularly worried about the gold colour, but it pairs well with the other shades.  I highly recommend the palette, and this is coming from someone who rarely wears warm neutrals.


  I can't wait to get it in the mail. I am stuck sitting around the house because of foot surgery so this will be a treat. I love neutral eyeshadows, especially because I love a bright lip.  I do want a couple of softer pink every day lipsticks. What would anyone suggest from burberry. I only have military red so far.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 18, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I can't wait to get it in the mail. I am stuck sitting around the house because of foot surgery so this will be a treat. I love neutral eyeshadows, especially because I love a bright lip.  I do want a couple of softer pink every day lipsticks. What would anyone suggest from burberry. I only have military red so far.









   Nude Rose for sure! It's a lovely neutral that has a hint of pink to keep it from washing us pale gals out. Also love Sepia Pink and Rosewood


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Netaporter shipping from the us to Canada is so fast. 3 business days what even. My order arrived. I'll let you know know my first impressions


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm sitting on my hands so that I won't buy the gold palette.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm sitting on my hands so that I won't buy the gold palette.


  [@]Prettypackages[/@]... I don’t usually do this, but it's my second time today. I will post links and pics and leave folks to form their own opinion, if I have experience with a product I will say so. I don't say "you should get it " easily.  But if these are your shades and you are able, RUN DON'T WALK


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Parle Barley grew on me!  LOL!  I think it's prettiest on its own and just some mascara.  There's enough colour and sheen to bring dimension to my eyes for a soft and polished look.  And here I was complaining about it just a few weeks ago.






I absolutely love its versatility too.  You can take it from demure to flashy just based on what you pair with it.  I'm indebted to Anneri for forcing encouraging me to get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm sitting on my hands so that I won't buy the gold palette.


   I'm wearing it today Pretty.  I picked it because I wanted a soft look to go with my white sweater and white skinny cords today.  It turned out to be a good choice.
  On another topic---thanks to you, guess what's in my shopping cart?  NARS Liguria!!!!  It looked so good on you that I had to have it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>






This didn't show up until I hit reply!  It's too funny.  



If I worked this would be my go-to e/s palette!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

sugarberry said:


> Parle Barley grew on me!  LOL!  I think it's prettiest on its own and just some mascara.  There's enough colour and sheen to bring dimension to my eyes for a soft and polished look.  And here I was complaining about it just a few weeks ago.






​You're allowed to change your mind!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]This didn't show up until I hit reply!  It's too funny.  [/COLOR]:agree: [COLOR=0000FF]If I worked this would be my go-to e/s palette!!![/COLOR]


  Lol I loved the GGs  I probably got that from NaomiH, she has the best gifs     It's awesome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's awesome!






I know!  Naomi is the queen of GIFS!!!!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey for Canadian resident, the bay finally have some Burberry Makeup online.... not all missing the eyeshadows but I guess it is a working progress.
  I'm so happy I just think Net-A-Porter with 20$ shipping fee is a little too much!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This didn't show up until I hit reply!  It's too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> If I worked this would be my go-to e/s palette!!!


  LOL OK OK OK , I hear you. 

  *mumbling to myself* enablers making me buy everything. 


  ETA: IT's nude glow right?  Was the formula changed as well? It's still on Nordies.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 18, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Hey for Canadian resident, the bay finally have some Burberry Makeup online.... not all missing the eyeshadows but I guess it is a working progress. I'm so happy I just think Net-A-Porter with 20$ shipping fee is a little too much!


  Ugh! So sorry about the ridiculous shipping charges. Do you have any friends in the US who can ship some items to you? I sent a package to a friend in Eastern Canada (I'm three hours from BC) and it was a whopping $9.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

I Defsthink they jack up the prices compared to other companies. Shipping is so pricey. It should really be free if you spend a certain amount. Unfortunately it's one of the few companies that ships certain products to Canada. That's good to know about the bay!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Looked up burberry beauty on the bay and only found the burberry kisses lipsticks. I saw the le gold luminizing powder on the bay site before


----------



## sugarberry (Mar 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I Defsthink they jack up the prices compared to other companies. Shipping is so pricey. It should really be free if you spend a certain amount. Unfortunately it's one of the few companies that ships certain products to Canada. That's good to know about the bay!


  It totally sucks.  I live in the U.S. and I know they raised international shipping prices last year. I ship stuff to my sister in Canada, and even the smallest, tiniest package still cosst me around $10 to send.  It used to be so much cheaper.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL ...    Are netaporter prices higher than normal.
> LOL OK OK OK , I hear you.
> 
> *mumbling to myself* enablers making me buy everything.
> ...


 Pretty I was referring to the holiday 2014 palette Burberry Gold # 25.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> Just bit the bullet and ordered* dark sable and the gold palette!* It is hard to say no when it is limited edition or discontinued.


    I have and adore the Gold palette from holiday 2014 but I've lusted after the* Rose Pink* palette for months now and just decided to bite that bullet today.
   While doing so, I happened upon the* Dark Spice* palette---I think that needs to go on my list as well!!!


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 18, 2015)

I wore pale barley for the first time today and love it!  Now just biding my time for the gold palette to arrive.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL ...    Are netaporter prices higher than normal.  LOL OK OK OK , I hear you.   *mumbling to myself* enablers making me buy everything.    ETA: IT's nude glow right?  Was the formula changed as well? It's still on Nordies.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Pretty I was referring to the holiday 2014 palette Burberry Gold # 25.[/COLOR]


  [@]Prettypackages[/@], I have no reason to think so. I only paid retail for the palette and US shipping was free. No sales tax to FL then, too.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have and adore the Gold palette from holiday 2014 but I've lusted after the *Rose Pink* palette for months now and just decided to bite that bullet today.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   While doing so, I happened upon the *Dark Spice* palette---I think that needs to go on my list as well!!![/COLOR]


  You will have to tell us how you  like the rose pink palette!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> You will have to tell us how you like the rose pink palette!


   Will do---I have such a weakness for pinks!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

So not sure why, but they sent me the wet and dry silk version of pale barley. Oh well, they must've sold out of the old version or mislabelled it on the website.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

It sucks cause I can't really complain as it's sold out currently on the site


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 18, 2015)

That's so frustrating :/ I wonder if brown sable and that rose color will come correctly - they have no shade match in the new collection ....


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> That's so frustrating :/ I wonder if brown sable and that rose color will come correctly - they have no shade match in the new collection ....


  I think it'll probs be the old one. Though I'm pretty sure tea rose has a new version too


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 18, 2015)

Hmmm I hope you're right ! Btw don't feel bad about the new pale barley - I recall the new version being more opaque and pigmented than the older version- so if you apply it with a lighter hand you'll capture the nuances in the older version because it was more powder based if that makes sense - also mac's patina is somewhat similar if I'm not mistaken . Pale barley is one of those chameleon shades it looks very different on everyone .


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I think it'll probs be the old one. Though I'm pretty sure tea rose has a new version too


  That is weird about sending the new formula. I bought my old version off ebay and I guess I got lucky because it was the regular price. Sometimes people price gouge because they can. I saw on youtube that the new pale barley was awesome just a teeny bit off on color.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Ugh! So sorry about the ridiculous shipping charges. Do you have any friends in the US who can ship
> 
> some items to you? I sent a package to a friend in Eastern Canada (I'm three hours from BC) and it was a whopping $9.


  Nope, but that ok, I just think twice before ordering something and it is better for my wallet. LOL


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> That is weird about sending the new formula. I bought my old version off ebay and I guess I got lucky because it was the regular price. Sometimes people price gouge because they can. I saw on youtube that the new pale barley was awesome just a teeny bit off on color.


  Yeah, I emailed as to ask if it was all they had in stock or if they made a mistake. Yeah, it's really annoying that netaporter does that. Glad it's similar. It's been surprisingly hard finding comparison swatches.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> That's good to know it can create a similar effect. Yeah, whenever a company has a cult eyeshadow, it seems to be a looks different on everyone and probs is some variation on taupe. I love the packaging. It feels so hefty. This is the first of two eyeshadow singles I now own as I've always just bought palettes. This feels worth it. The le metier de beaute shadow I bought is like nars packaging but nicer.  Yeah, I emailed as to ask if it was all they had in stock or if they made a mistake. Yeah, it's really annoying that netaporter does that. Glad it's similar. It's been surprisingly hard finding comparison swatches.


  Check out on youtube megsmakeup8 she has a video showing swatches of both new and old pale barley.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty I was referring to the holiday 2014 palette Burberry Gold # 25.


  Thanks for clarifying. 
  I think I'm going to get it.  *bites nails* not sure why I"m so nervous. 
  I missed pale barley on the netaporter site.  Ah well, I'll just get the new one.  Is there a nomenclature difference btwn old and new? Or do they both say wet/dry silk shadows?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> * *fist pump* YES! I'm an enabler!!!  * Thanks for clarifying.  I think I'm going to get it.  *bites nails* not sure why I"m so nervous.  I missed pale barley on the netaporter site.  Ah well, I'll just get the new one.  Is there a nomenclature difference btwn old and new? Or do they both say wet/dry silk shadows?


 :lol: well done!! :bigthumb:


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> Check out on youtube megsmakeup8 she has a video showing swatches of both new and old pale barley.


  Thanks for the rec. Was actually just watching that video


----------



## juujubes (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello ladies! For all the Canadians out there, Burberry Beauty is now on thebay.com!! They have pretty much the whole range, they have added more within the past couple of days! .


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 19, 2015)

juujubes said:


> Hello ladies! For all the Canadians out there, Burberry Beauty is now on thebay.com!! They have pretty much the whole range, they have added more within the past couple of days! .


  definition of a blessing and a curse


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 19, 2015)

The Beautyprofessor.net has some great swatches of the new eyeshadow formula. The new glow formula is really pretty too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> well done!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> **fist pump* YES! I'm an enabler!!!  *
> Thanks for clarifying.
> I think I'm going to get it.  *bites nails* not sure why I"m so nervous.
> *I missed pale barley on the netaporter site.  Ah well, I'll just get the new one.  Is there a nomenclature difference btwn old and new? Or do they both say wet/dry silk shadows? *








I only have one Burberry single.  Hopefully some of the ladies here with both old & new shadows can help you with this.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF]I only have one Burberry single.  Hopefully some of the ladies here with both old & new shadows can help you with this.[/COLOR]


  The old are called sheer eyeshadows and the new are wet/dry eyeshadows


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> LOL
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Sandalskt*
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 19, 2015)

Since the bay.com is selling these and they cost $33 cad each, and you get free shipping if you spend $99 cad, is this a sign that I should buy 3 burberry singles to get free shipping


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> The old are called sheer eyeshadows and the new are wet/dry eyeshadows


 Thanks much for clearing that up.  I'm relatively new to the brand.  I started with a single shadow and then got the 
   holiday e/s palette, the highlighter and some lip products.   I just recently ordered another palette.  I've really 
   enjoyed the items that I have so far.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Since the bay.com is selling these and they cost $33 cad each, and you get free shipping if you spend $99 cad, is this a sign that I should buy 3 burberry singles to get free shipping


 Absolute omen---not to be ignored!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 19, 2015)

Since the bay.com is selling these and they cost $33 cad each, and you get free shipping if you spend $99 cad, is this a sign that I should buy 3


Medgal07 said:


> Absolute omen---not to be ignored!!!!


  haha so much enabling. I'm not gonna rush to get any especially as there are not enough reviews out to make a decision, and I'll see how I like the one I own, but it's ncie to know they are permanent and I can buy them easily within canada. Btws that le metier de beaute shadow I got in corinthian is so nice, long lasting formula, no creasing, pigmented buttery, highly recommend


----------



## peanut (Mar 19, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> The Beautyprofessor.net has some great swatches of the new eyeshadow formula. The new glow formula is really pretty too.


Thanks for posting! She had some wonderful pics! I ended up buying Taupe Brown.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 20, 2015)

How does the new midnight brown compare to the old midnight brown?


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 20, 2015)

I wish more bloggers were testing out the new silk formula


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 21, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Hey for Canadian resident, the bay finally have some Burberry Makeup online.... not all missing the eyeshadows but I guess it is a working progress.
> I'm so happy I just think *Net-A-Porter with 20$ shipping fee is a little too much!*
> 
> Oh really?? That's pretty un-awesome! =(
> ...


  Yes, original reviewers compared it to Patina, which I can agree with, but I find PB less brown and more golden, which I prefer on most days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Since the bay.com is selling these and they cost $33 cad each, and you get free shipping if you spend $99 cad, is this a sign that I should buy 3
> there are two formulas for the new shadows: the wet dry silk which are supposedly pretty much the same as the old ones but with a mix of new old and revamped shades. the wet dry glow are supposedly quite similar to the nars dual intensity shadows.
> haha so much enabling. I'm not gonna rush to get any especially as there are not enough reviews out to make a decision, and I'll see how I like the one I own, but it's ncie to know they are permanent and I can buy them easily within canada. *Btws that le metier de beaute shadow I got in corinthian is so nice, long lasting formula, no creasing, pigmented buttery, highly recommend *


  Oh that's really good to hear!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks much for clearing that up.  I'm [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]relatively new to the brand.  I started with a single shadow and then got the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   holiday e/s palette, the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]highlighter and some lip products.   I just recently ordered another palette.  I've really[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   enjoyed the items that I have so far.[/COLOR]


  Hello Meddy   I am very glad indeed to see you here . Burberry thread  We don't Have the brand any more here for some reason but I saw The Blush on a blog ( The One with a lovely pattern ) I really wish I could grab some Burberry makeup ( I have Military Red lipstick and nothing more ) especially That beautiful blush . Nice to be here really !


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 21, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Meddy   I am very glad indeed to see you here . Burberry thread  We don't Have the brand any more here for some reason but I saw The Blush on a blog ( The One with a lovely pattern ) I really wish I could grab some Burberry makeup ( I have Military Red lipstick and nothing more ) especially That beautiful blush . Nice to be here really !


  Have you thought about doing beauty swaps? I've met some lovely ladies in Europe on Instagram whom I've had the pleasure of doing some beauty swaps with. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 22, 2015)

I was at the burberry counter yesterday for a makeover. I didn't get a chance to play around with the colors too much as my foot was hurting a lot (bunion surgery).  I know that chestnut brown didn't swatch well and looked more grayish brown and didn't look like the original.  The artist showed on her hand what mulberry looked like wet which was very pigmented, but I don't see myself wetting my eyeshadows honestly.  Next time I go I will do more sleuthing lol?  On a side note the artist made my face way too dark and orange with foundation and had to start over ugh.  I did buy dusty rose liner and tulip pink lipstick which was a very pretty combo.


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Lucky you live near s counter. Good to know chestnut brown isn't good


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 22, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Thanks for the info. Lucky you live near s counter. Good to know chestnut brown isn't good


  Yeah it is just over an hour away.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *fist pump* YES! I'm an enabler!!!   Thanks for clarifying.  I think I'm going to get it.  *bites nails* not sure why I"m so nervous.  I missed pale barley on the netaporter site.  Ah well, I'll just get the new one.  Is there a nomenclature difference btwn old and new? Or do they both say wet/dry silk shadows?


  Did you decide for certain, Pretty?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 22, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I was at the burberry counter yesterday for a makeover. I didn't get a chance to play around with the colors too much as my foot was hurting a lot (bunion surgery). I know that chestnut brown didn't swatch well and looked more grayish brown and didn't look like the original. The artist showed on her hand what mulberry looked like wet which was very pigmented, but I don't see myself wetting my eyeshadows honestly. Next time I go I will do more sleuthing lol? On a side note the artist made my face way too dark and orange with foundation and had to start over ugh. I did buy dusty rose liner and tulip pink lipstick which was a very pretty combo.


 


  Dry Swatches (L to R): Midnight Brown No 21 (old), Chestnut No 05 (old), Chestnut Brown No 301 (new), Taupe Brown No 302 (new), Khaki Green No 306 (new)

  I respect everyone's feelings and opinions about the change, but for me, the new shadows swatch just fine dry.  They are pigmented and similar in texture as before (when comparing matte to matte, etc).  The only difference IMO are the color changes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I was at the burberry counter yesterday for a makeover. I didn't get a chance to play around with the colors too much as my foot was hurting a lot (bunion surgery). I know that chestnut brown didn't swatch well and looked more grayish brown and didn't look like the original. The artist showed on her hand what mulberry looked like wet which was very pigmented, but I don't see myself wetting my eyeshadows honestly. Next time I go I will do more sleuthing lol? On a side note the artist made my face way too dark and orange with foundation and had to start over ugh. I did buy dusty rose liner and tulip pink lipstick which was a very pretty combo.


    Hope your foot is feeling better!!!  Love the sound of the lip combo!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Dry Swatches (L to R): Midnight Brown No 21 (old), Chestnut No 05 (old), Chestnut Brown No 301 (new), Taupe Brown No 302 (new), Khaki Green No 306 (new)
> 
> I respect everyone's feelings and opinions about the change, but for me, the new shadows swatch just fine dry.  They are pigmented and similar in texture as before (when comparing matte to matte, etc).  The only difference IMO are the color changes.


  Great swatches. Thanks!


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 23, 2015)

I just ordered 4 of the Burberry Kisses lipsticks.  Two from Sabrina's swatches and two other random pink colors.  I haven't purchased any Burberry makeup for a few years.  I have some of the original lipsticks and sheer eyeshadows, and haven't picked up anything since.  I have 6 Nordstroms in my area and only one has a Burberry counter, and I can never seem to make it there!  

  When I saw these pop up on Nordstrom website, I had the urge the pull the trigger.  I wanted to try these first before the new Rouge Cocos (I have the sampler card, jury is still out on them).  Like I said, when reviewing all of Sabrina's swatches, these just "spoke" to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Has anybody else ordered any of these new lipsticks?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I really want to try them but can't decide on a color (or colors!)  Which 4 did you get?


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 23, 2015)

I am really trying to buy more softer shades (to even out the million vibrant lipsticks I have), so I tried 3 lighter/softer colors and one that could be brighter.  I guess I'll see when they get here! 

  29 Blossom Pink
  33 Rose Pink
  41 Pomegranate Pink
  89 Rose Blush


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you think Tulip Pink and Blush would be bright? I hope Sabrina goes to a counter soon to pick out some shades on her own. I really need more swatches! I think I will at least wait for Beauty Professor's review.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's Beauty Professor's review:

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/03/burberry-kisses-whats-not-to-love.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Here's Beauty Professor's review:
> 
> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/03/burberry-kisses-whats-not-to-love.html


    Thanks for sharing this link Winthrop---she looks absolutely stunning in every one them!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally got my hands on the Fresh Glow Powder in Golden Radiance!  I ordered it from SAKS a while back and they cancelled the item from my order.  I forgot about it and then realized I had better hurry up and grab one asap!  It swatches so nicely.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Finally got my hands on the Fresh Glow Powder in Golden Radiance!  I ordered it from SAKS a while back and they cancelled the item from my order.  I forgot about it and then realized I had better hurry up and grab one asap!  It swatches so nicely.  ompom:


  I have this and love how it even works as a subtle bronzer  on my very fair skin.


----------



## peanut (Mar 24, 2015)

Another review of the Burberry Kisses lipsticks:

  http://www.llymlrs.com/2015/03/burberry-kisses.html#more

  Love Coral Pink on her! And I got these from my SA. They're rather small and there are some dupes, but I thought I'd share. I'm not so sure about the equivalents chart though. I bought new Tulip Pink, and it's darker than the original although the tone is similar.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh wow, thanks for all that peanut!!


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I ran into the new lipsticks at my local Nordstrom tonight. The testers were brand new and untouched, so I tried on a few colors that I had been interested in.  They are very sheer and need to be built up, so the color payoff is not that impressive. The colors I tried were almost patchy, accentuated any dry spots on my lips and they were not hydrating.  I was going to pick up Blossom Pink, I think was the name, but passed for now. I wasn't really impressed. I was hoping they would be much creamier.  I was thrilled they were unscented though!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Finally got my hands on the Fresh Glow Powder in Golden Radiance!  I ordered it from SAKS a while back and they cancelled the item from my order.  I forgot about it and then realized I had better hurry up and grab one asap!  It swatches so nicely.


   Awesome!!!  I have it too.  How do you like  it??????


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I was going to pick up Blossom Pink, I think was the name, but passed for now. I wasn't really impressed. I was hoping they would be much creamier. I was thrilled they were unscented though!!!


  I think they're intended to be like the new Chanel Rouge Cocos, exactly as you're describing, where 1 swipe gives you sheer color and more gives you a more opaque lipstick look. I like that myself, because many times I take an opaque lipstick and just tap it on for sheer or less intense/bright color. The patchy and not hydrating part does not make me happy though!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Finally got my hands on the Fresh Glow Powder in Golden Radiance!  I ordered it from SAKS a while back and they cancelled the item from my order.  I forgot about it and then realized I had better hurry up and grab one asap!  It swatches so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I used it today and I'm loving it.  Not over the top but definitely shows up.  Smooth and easy to work with.  Do you have the Nude Radiance as well?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I used it today and I'm loving it.  Not over the top but definitely shows up.  Smooth and easy to work with.  Do you have the Nude Radiance as well?


    No I don't.  Which do you like best?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I ran into the new lipsticks at my local Nordstrom tonight. The testers were brand new and untouched, so I tried on a few colors that I had been interested in.  They are very sheer and need to be built up, so the color payoff is not that impressive. The colors I tried were almost patchy, accentuated any dry spots on my lips and they were not hydrating.  I was going to pick up Blossom Pink, I think was the name, but passed for now. I wasn't really impressed. I was hoping they would be much creamier.  I was thrilled they were unscented though!!!


   Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I used it today and I'm loving it.  Not over the top but definitely shows up.  Smooth and easy to work with.  Do you have the Nude Radiance as well?
> No I don't.  Which do you like best?


  Ha, I don't have it either.  I was going to ask you which you prefer if you had both.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I think they're intended to be like the new Chanel Rouge Cocos, exactly as you're describing, where 1 swipe gives you sheer color and more gives you a more opaque lipstick look. I like that myself, because many times I take an opaque lipstick and just tap it on for sheer or less intense/bright color. The patchy and not hydrating part does not make me happy though! :shock:


  I like lighter formulas for the spring/summer too, just don't want the thick, opague type lipsticks when it's hot out. The problem with this formula is that it's waxy and stiff. I have several of the new Chanel RC and those are at least emollient, although sheer. These suckers were just stiff lol I'll probably end up getting one still bc I really like the packaging lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I like lighter formulas for the spring/summer too, just don't want the thick, opague type lipsticks when it's hot out. The problem with this formula is that it's waxy and stiff. I have several of the new Chanel RC and those are at least emollient, although sheer. These suckers were just stiff lol I'll probably end up getting one still bc I really like the packaging lol


  Okay well I am going to either pretend I never read this or hope that was because they were brand new testers and they get better when they're broken in a bit.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Okay well I am going to either pretend I never read this or hope that was because they were brand new testers and they get better when they're broken in a bit. ooh:


  Looooll  I'm sorry, I'm really not trying to bash them. I want to like them bc they're so pretty and I LOVE that they're now fragrance free. I think you have a point that they may have been stiff bc they were brand new. That's very true! My lips were also dry last night, so I'm going to give them another try bc I do want to like these!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Okay well I am going to either pretend I never read this or hope that was because they were brand new testers and they get better when they're broken in a bit.


  LOL, right,  they sounded so promising.


----------



## peanut (Mar 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Looooll  I'm sorry, I'm really not trying to bash them. I want to like them bc they're so pretty and I LOVE that they're now fragrance free. I think you have a point that they may have been stiff bc they were brand new. That's very true! My lips were also dry last night, so I'm going to give them another try bc I do want to like these!


  I have one that I bought off the Burberry site (Tulip Pink), and it seems creamy and smooth. But, indeed, it might have felt better the second time I used it. I've ordered a few more so I hope they'll be just as nice, but you never know between different shades. I'll cross my fingers!

  I see you were looking at Blossom Pink. Were there any other shades that stood out to you? It's so hard trying to decide from the swatches on Nordstrom and Burberry! Now that I think about it, I haven't looked at the Saks' swatches. But let's just say I'm really grateful for bloggers' pics!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, I don't have it either.  I was going to ask you which you prefer if you had both.






Sounds like one of us needs to buy it!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 25, 2015)

peanut said:


> I have one that I bought off the Burberry site (Tulip Pink), and it seems creamy and smooth. But, indeed, it might have felt better the second time I used it. I've ordered a few more so I hope they'll be just as nice, but you never know between different shades. I'll cross my fingers!  I see you were looking at Blossom Pink. Were there any other shades that stood out to you? It's so hard trying to decide from the swatches on Nordstrom and Burberry! Now that I think about it, I haven't looked at the Saks' swatches. But let's just say I'm really grateful for bloggers' pics!!


  I'm really grateful for bloggers too. It seems that the ones I've seen weren't swatching the lighter colors, which are the ones I was interested in. So I was happy to stumble upon them! I tried on Blossom Pink, Rose Pink, English Rose, Pink Peony and Tulip Pink( the you got). I absolutely loved the springy, pink colors. I wasn't a fan of the nudes and corals I swatched, but I think that's just bc I wasn't interested in those colors. I swatched Ox Blood, and it was a bit more creamy but it was patchy.  Despite my complaining, I think I'm going to pick up either Blossom Pink or Rose Pink. It's good to hear they get creamier with use! I hope we see more reviews on these! Which other shades did you order?


----------



## Lile (Mar 25, 2015)

I





Winthrop44 said:


> Okay well I am going to either pretend I never read this or hope that was because they were brand new testers and they get better when they're broken in a bit. ooh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *I will get it*, but need to wait another week.  LOL, right,  they sounded so promising.


  I'm excited for you lol


----------



## peanut (Mar 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Despite my complaining, I think I'm going to pick up either Blossom Pink or Rose Pink. It's good to hear they get creamier with use! I hope we see more reviews on these! Which other shades did you order?


  Sounds like you love pink! Me too! I just have to make sure it's not too cool toned. Anyway, I ended up ordering Coral Pink, Pink Peony, and Peach Delight. I chose Pink Peony because my SA said it didn't have a lot of blue in it. What did you think of it? She also said Peach Delight was similar to the old Pink Cameo, which I really liked. And I adore corals, and Coral Pink looked so nice in the few swatches I saw. I hope I love them (but it's nice to know Nordstrom has such a great return policy just in case I don't lol!).


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I used it today and I'm loving it.  Not over the top but definitely shows up.  Smooth and easy to work with.  Do you have the Nude Radiance as well?


  Any chance you can compare texture and pigmentation to Chanel's Les Beiges powders that came out last year?


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 26, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> Any chance you can compare texture and pigmentation [of the Fresh Glow Golden Radiance powder] to Chanel's Les Beiges powders that came out last year?


  Never mind, found something close enough. Sabrina compares them to Hourglass and to Burberry's Summer Glow, which I have and love. http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/09/burberry-fresh-glow-luminous.html


----------



## kait0 (Mar 26, 2015)

If any canadians are interested - there's 2 burberry shadow thingys from that one summer on sale here: https://scarletandjulia.com/current-sales/burberry/burberry-splash-eye-palette-hot-tropic-02.html
  https://scarletandjulia.com/current-sales/burberry/burberry-splash-eye-palette-02.html


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 26, 2015)

I received my four Kisses lipstick today.  I tried on Blossom Pink first.  I like it.  It is a pretty light pink that actually shows up on me.  It took only a few swipes to build up.  I think I like the formula better than the Rouge Cocos (I compare to the Cocos only because they are the more recent new formulas for me.)  I feel the Burberry is a little creamier and less waxy than the Cocos, and NO scent.  I don't know, I am really terrible at describing this stuff.  I just know how it feels to me once I apply it.  I'm not sure if I will post a photo since I've never swatched and uploaded a photo here!  

  I just found out today that the Nordstrom near my work (whose beauty section is under construction) will be getting a bunch of new counters:  Burberry, expanded Tom Ford, D&G, Charlotte Tillbury, and some sort of Christian Louboutin counter (those are the ones I could remember).  I felt like I was going to pass out... in a good way of course.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 26, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I just found out today that the Nordstrom near my work (whose beauty section is under construction) will be getting a bunch of new counters:  Burberry, expanded Tom Ford, D&G, Charlotte Tillbury, and some sort of Christian Louboutin counter (those are the ones I could remember).  I felt like I was going to pass out... in a good way of course.


  you will be in trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CL I think is coming out with his beauty line


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, first attempt at swatching.  A few swipes of each color.   
  Left:  29 Blossom Pink
  Right:  41 Pomegranate Pink


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 26, 2015)

They look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job. Thanks for swatching.


----------



## Lile (Mar 26, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> Okay, first attempt at swatching.  A few swipes of each color.    Left:  29 Blossom Pink Right:  41 Pomegranate Pink


 Many thanks for the swatches!


----------



## peanut (Mar 26, 2015)

Oooh, nice swatches!! Thank you!


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey, so update on my netaporter order. They refunded me the shipping fee. They apparently only had the new pale barley in stock but they had it written down as the old version on the site. So yeah that's pretty cool.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 26, 2015)

peanut said:


> Sounds like you love pink! Me too! I just have to make sure it's not too cool toned. Anyway, I ended up ordering Coral Pink, Pink Peony, and Peach Delight. I chose Pink Peony because my SA said it didn't have a lot of blue in it. What did you think of it? She also said Peach Delight was similar to the old Pink Cameo, which I really liked. And I adore corals, and Coral Pink looked so nice in the few swatches I saw. I hope I love them (but it's nice to know Nordstrom has such a great return policy just in case I don't lol!).


  You have some really pretty colors coming, all perfect for spring! I recall really liking pink peony, a perfect every day, easy to wear shade.  The corals/peaches were all really pretty as well, I remember seeing several that caught my eye, but I was too busy messing around with the pinks lol  Nordstrom is the best, so you're safe in case any of them end up not working out.


----------



## peanut (Mar 27, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Nordstrom is the best, so you're safe in case any of them end up not working out.


Thanks so much!! I can't wait!! They're coming Monday.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 30, 2015)

I got the gold eyeshadow palette in the mail and it is gorgeous! I also bought a nude blush eye palette and peony blush. I can't wait to get them in the mail. Does anyone own either one?


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 30, 2015)

the new pale barley goes really well paired with a pale gold cream shadow such as the one I got from shiseido


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I got the gold eyeshadow palette in the mail and it is gorgeous! I also bought a nude blush eye palette and peony blush. I can't wait to get them in the mail. Does anyone own either one?


  Great haul.   Looking forward to hearing what you think of everything.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    Feels like we're being bombarded w/the same products---lip & cheek pots and cream eyeshadow!


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Feels like we're being bombarded w/the same products---lip & cheek pots and cream eyeshadow!:sigh: [/COLOR]


  Pure torture lol  :encore:


----------



## Lile (Mar 31, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I got the gold eyeshadow palette in the mail and it is gorgeous! I also bought a nude blush eye palette and peony blush. I can't wait to get them in the mail. Does anyone own either one?


 I have the nude blush palette and enjoy it. It has great pigmentation and little fallout. The colors are pretty. It's definitely worth considering.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 1, 2015)

The single eyeshadow in Nude 002 is back up on Nordstrom.com!  Well, now it's backordered with a ship date of 4-14-15, but still available to order.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I like lighter formulas for the spring/summer too, just don't want the thick, opague type lipsticks when it's hot out. The problem with this formula is that it's waxy and stiff. I have several of the new Chanel RC and those are at least emollient, although sheer. These suckers were just stiff lol I'll probably end up getting one still bc I really like the packaging lol


  You really should get one just to give it a real life try because I think the stiffness really might have been due to the new testers. I received the ones I ordered from Nordies yesterday and they all feel very nice and creamy. I do find the RCs more hydrating, but for me the main difference is the finish. The RCs are shiny/shimmery and these are a unique sheer demi-matte sort of finish (at least the ones I got anyway). My favorite on my mauvey lips is Nude Pink.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> You really should get one just to give it a real life try because I think the stiffness really might have been due to the new testers. I received the ones I ordered from Nordies yesterday and they all feel very nice and creamy. I do find the RCs more hydrating, but for me the main difference is the finish. The RCs are shiny/shimmery and these are a unique sheer demi-matte sort of finish (at least the ones I got anyway). My favorite on my mauvey lips is Nude Pink.


  I'm so glad your happy with them!! That gives me hope that it really was just the testers. I really loved a few of the pink shades. I've been so distracted with other makeup collections that I keep forgetting to pick one of these up! Lol. I definitely want to bc I'm so happy they are scent free, love the packaging and love a few of the pinks! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 6, 2015)

I  wore the nude blush eye palette yesterday and love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I wore the nude blush eye palette yesterday and love it.


 That's just great---so glad you're enjoying it!!!


----------



## Lile (Apr 7, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I  wore the nude blush eye palette yesterday and love it.


 Glad to hear it! Which colors did you wear, the blush colors, purple colors, or all of them?


----------



## throwitawaynow (Apr 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> The single eyeshadow in Nude 002 is back up on Nordstrom.com!  Well, now it's backordered with a ship date of 4-14-15, but still available to order.


  Are the nude glow shadows limited edition?


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 11, 2015)

Lile said:


> Glad to hear it! Which colors did you wear, the blush colors, purple colors, or all of them?


    I wore all except the lightest color. It played off my blue eyes perfectly. I put it on again today.  My 93 year old grams is in the hospital with a broken shoulder so I am staying overnight and most of tomorrow. Last time I helped my mom in the hospital there was a gorgeous male nurse and I looked horrible. This time I will be prepared!





Lile said:


> Glad to hear it! Which colors did you wear, the blush colors, purple colors, or all of them?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 13, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > The single eyeshadow in Nude 002 is back up on Nordstrom.com!  Well, now it's backordered with a ship date of 4-14-15, but still available to order.
> ...


Temptalia has them listed as permanent.


----------



## Lile (Apr 13, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I wore all except the lightest color. It played off my blue eyes perfectly. I put it on again today.  My 93 year old grams is in the hospital with a broken shoulder so I am staying overnight and most of tomorrow. Last time I helped my mom in the hospital there was a gorgeous male nurse and I looked horrible. This time I will be prepared!


 Sorry to hear about your grandmother, but at least you will be prepared!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Temptalia has them listed as permanent.


  The nude is a gorgeous color in person. I didn't try it on my eyes, but swatched it when I was in sf last week and it was gorgeous.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 13, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > Temptalia has them listed as permanent.
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2015)

Soooooo I ended up missing the no 25 palette.  If you see it let me know.  If been looking for it for weeks. LOL I shouldn't have waited.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Soooooo I ended up missing the no 25 palette.  If you see it let me know.  If been looking for it for weeks. LOL I shouldn't have waited.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Soooooo I ended up missing the no 25 palette.  If you see it let me know.  If been looking for it for weeks. LOL I shouldn't have waited.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *meka72*
> 
> 
> I was going to get it and missed it too


    If I see it anywhere I'll PM you both!!!!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 30, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> Okay, first attempt at swatching.  A few swipes of each color.    Left:  29 Blossom Pink Right:  41 Pomegranate Pink


  How do you like pomegranate pink?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 30, 2015)

Got the new Lip & Cheek Blooms yesterday. They're similar in texture to YSL Creme blushes, but a bit thinner.  L-R: Poppy, Peony


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 30, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Got the new Lip & Cheek Blooms yesterday. They're similar in texture to YSL Creme blushes, but a bit thinner.  L-R: Poppy, Peony


Yesss so pretty I want to get some of these  Enjoy


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

Curious to see a Holiday collection, given the lovely highlighter and my beloved no.25 palette from Holiday 2014.


----------



## Vineetha (May 3, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Got the new Lip & Cheek Blooms yesterday. They're similar in texture to YSL Creme blushes, but a bit thinner.  L-R: Poppy, Peony


 How do you like it so far!! I am thinking of picking up poppy but can't find any reviews yet!! Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


   Gorgeous!  They're so vibrant!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> If I see it anywhere I'll PM you both!!!!


  thanks!


----------



## peanut (May 4, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Nice! These are bigger than I expected! I ordered Rose and Orange Blossom, then decided I needed Peony as well. Haven't received them yet. My SA was most excited about Poppy (what you bought) and Tulip (the purple shade), but I'm a pastel kind of gal.  So what do you think of them? They look so pretty! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 5, 2015)

[@]Vineetha[/@] [@]peanut[/@] I still haven't test driven them on my face but they really do have a similar texture to YSL's Creme Blush, although they are slightly waxy while YSL's is a bit creamy/mousse like-- not a bad thing, it kind of creates the matte lightweight texture and finish they describe. It's very thin but the pigment is really great!  Quick swatches;  L-R: YSL thrown in for kicks, Burberry Poppy, Burberry Peony


----------



## peanut (May 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting!! I haven't tried the YSL, but these sound quite nice! And from you swatches, I think I'm really going to like Peony. Gee, Poppy looks pretty as well but I've done enough damage. lol!


----------



## Vineetha (May 6, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> [@]Vineetha[/@] [@]peanut[/@] I still haven't test driven them on my face but they really do have a similar texture to YSL's Creme Blush, although they are slightly waxy while YSL's is a bit creamy/mousse like-- not a bad thing, it kind of creates the matte lightweight texture and finish they describe. It's very thin but the pigment is really great!  Quick swatches;  L-R: YSL thrown in for kicks, Burberry Poppy, Burberry Peony


 Thank you so much for your thoughts!! I think I will go ahead and pick up Poppy to start with!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 6, 2015)

Beauty professor review! http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/05/summertime-incarnate-buberry-lip-cheek.html?m=1


----------



## allthingsglam (May 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Beauty professor review! http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/05/summertime-incarnate-buberry-lip-cheek.html?m=1


I'm getting the purple one  Thanks for posting


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2015)

Ladies, I've a question! (I've only limited experience with Burberry products because we don't have a counter.) I'm looking for a highlighter and @Medgal07 recommended Gold Glow. I had a look at the German Burberry Website, and all I can find are Nude Glow, Warm Glow and Summer Glow. Are they in any way similar to Gold Glow?


----------



## Monsy (May 7, 2015)

I don't think they are
  but I've read somewhere they are reformulating and will re launch their regular highlighters  - maybe you should wait for those ?


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Ladies, I've a question! (I've only limited experience with Burberry products because we don't have a counter.) I'm looking for a highlighter and @Medgal07  recommended Gold Glow. I had a look at the German Burberry Website, and all I can find are Nude Glow, Warm Glow and Summer Glow. Are they in any way similar to Gold Glow?


  Winter Glow was a lovely holiday collection. The palette and highlighter are so good. I have limited highlighter experience but the closest matches I've seen were in this review  http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2014/11/burberry-gold-glow-fragranced.html?m=1


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I don't think they are but I've read somewhere they are reformulating and will re launch their regular highlighters  - maybe you should wait for those ?


   Should be interesting!


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I don't think they are but I've read somewhere they are reformulating and will re launch their regular highlighters  - maybe you should wait for those ?





awickedshape said:


> Winter Glow was a lovely holiday collection. The palette and highlighter are so good. I have limited highlighter experience but the closest matches I've seen were in this review  http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2014/11/burberry-gold-glow-fragranced.html?m=1


  Thank you, monsy & AWS! I'll definitely wait a bit to see if the reformulated highlighters appear on the site! In the meantime I'm definitely looking into Kevin Aucoin Candlelight although I've no idea where I can get that over here! Thank you so much for the link AWS!


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, monsy & AWS! I'll definitely wait a bit to see if the reformulated highlighters appear on the site! In the meantime I'm definitely looking into Kevin Aucoin Candlelight although I've no idea where I can get that over here! Thank you so much for the link AWS!


  You're welcome!  I only remember seeing Candlelight on Sephora.com and Nordstrom.com.


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You're welcome!  I only remember seeing Candlelight on Sephora.com and Nordstrom.com.


  Yeah, sadly I'd have to come to the US to get it from both stores!  Maybe next year then or I can order it somewhere in the UK. But it's not like I don't any highlighters!


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yeah, sadly I'd have to come to the US to get it from both stores!  Maybe next year then or I can order it somewhere in the UK. But it's not like I don't any highlighters!


  Lol  I use a helpful freight forwarding service


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol  I use a helpful freight forwarding service


  I really should get one too! I don't know why I haven't done so yet - a combination of lazyness and fear that my spending will go through the roof?!  I always thought that you're in the US AWS! Where are you situated?


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I really should get one too! I don't know why I haven't done so yet - a combination of lazyness and fear that my spending will go through the roof?!  I always thought that you're in the US AWS! Where are you situated?


  That's a definite risk!! $$ lol  I'm in the Caribbean! No TF, Burberry, Chanel etc makeup where I am, only fragrances


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2015)

I ordered Peony. These look so gorgeous. Poppy, Purple Tulip & Hydrangea next for me.


----------



## Vineetha (May 14, 2015)

@elegant-one  http://beautygypsy.com/burberry-lip-cheek-bloom


----------



## allthingsglam (May 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered Peony. These look so gorgeous. Poppy, Purple Tulip & Hydrangea next for me.


great picks  I ordered pt today if I loveeeee it I will pick up poppy next That reds is stunning Enjoy elegant


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://beautygypsy.com/burberry-lip-cheek-bloom


  Thanks!

  Was she afraid to swatch it or did I miss the actual swatches somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Drives me nuts when bloggers will not show a swatch, just a pic of the product - LAME


----------



## Monsy (May 15, 2015)

lately she hasn't be doing swatches at all. and photos are such a poor quality like trough a filter or something like that...


----------



## Vineetha (May 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks!  Was she afraid to swatch it or did I miss the actual swatches somewhere :huh: :haha:   Drives me nuts when bloggers will not show a swatch, just a pic of the product - LAME hboy:


 hboy: I didn't even notice she didn't swatch it lmao!!


----------



## Monsy (May 15, 2015)

before she always used to swatch stuff I do not know what happen in the meantime


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered Peony. These look so gorgeous. Poppy, Purple Tulip & Hydrangea next for me.






So pretty----so you Sis!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty----so you Sis!!!!


  Hey babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 You're so sweet Sis!

  I'm weird - I want to by them because of their flower names as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I just LOVE Peonies & Hydrangeas

  I'm in a lovey dovey happy mood tonight.......and I haven't even poured my wine yet LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2015)

Monsy said:


> lately she hasn't be doing swatches at all. and photos are such a poor quality like trough a filter or something like that...
> 
> Whats the point without swatches? Ugh...Maybe if they don't swatch them, they can sell them on ebay. If I were a mu company giving samples for free, one of my stipulations would be that they have to include skin swatches of some kind.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...








  really! .......& why not!


----------



## kittkat (May 15, 2015)

just got my first Burberry products fist time trying this brand

  Cameo Blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Earthy blush

  Fresh glow nude radiance #1

  rosewood #4 lipstick

  and I must say I am totally hooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may the purchase on nordie points sale and now I want more


----------



## TinTin (May 15, 2015)

kittkat said:


> just got my first Burberry products fist time trying this brand
> 
> Cameo Blush
> 
> ...


  Welcome to the club!

  I just picked up the Shell and Nude eyeshadows myself. Shell has already arrived - it's so pretty but I can't pull it off as an all over-shade. I have to use it with something else.


----------



## kittkat (May 15, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> I just picked up the Shell and Nude eyeshadows myself. Shell has already arrived - it's so pretty but I can't pull it off as an all over-shade. I have to use it with something else.


I am looking at those ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and a eye palette .......and maybe the fresh glow cheek stick in peony


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2015)

My order shipped  Yayyy


----------



## BlahWah (May 16, 2015)

Totally ignoring all this buzz about the lip/cheek pots... lol. Money is going elsewhere right now (woven wraps for next baby!) so I can't splurge until I finish what I have!

  However, I finally got my hands on the BB Cream! I got Nude Honey from Hong Kong and there are pros and cons but so far I'm liking it better than my YSL BB. I'll try to do pictures but in the mean time here are my thoughts.

  Pros: 
  - looks so natural! Seemed a bit pale initially for my Trench 5/NC25-30 face but settled in very nicely and matched my neck well (I hardly put makeup on my neck). Mind you this isn't with a ton of sun time yet, but still a tad darker than winter time.
    - in comparison, I find that I look more made up with the YSL BB than with Burberry's Sheer Foundation.
  - Nude Honey fits my skin tone well enough; YSL I need to mix Clear and Medium shades, altho it's nice for adjusting to seasons
  - gives a nice dewy glow
  - easy to spread with fingers

  Cons:
  - need 2 pumps to cover my face for minimal coverage, otherwise I may as well just use Fresh Glow. Compared to the Sheer Foundation, for which I usually use 0.5-1 pump for sheer coverage (for reference, to me minimal is more about giving my skin a more polished look with very little coverage, and sheer gives me polish with coverage to mask away fading blemishes, which minimal does not).
  - hard to find this tone outside of Asia
  - I don't find layering helps with more coverage, altho I haven't had time to let one layer dry then apply a second. I've applied directly after the first layer and found I get more polish but not necessarily more coverage, if that makes sense.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2015)

Peony - GORGEOUS more pink/coral. Pictures don't do it just. Its very dark here. Skin swatches are accurate. The texture is velvety silky smooth soft to apply. Looks like second skin & healthy. LOVE


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hey babe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Peony - GORGEOUS more pink/coral. Pictures don't do it just. Its very dark here. Skin swatches are accurate. The texture is velvety silky smooth soft to apply. Looks like second skin & healthy. LOVE


 Wow!  That's stunning!  Just Gorgeous---and perfect for you!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!  That's stunning!  Just Gorgeous---and perfect for you!!!!








 thanks doll! They are SOOOO wonderful, that I'm going to own them all... I just know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are some of the best cheek shades yet.

  Geesh...I noticed in your quote that I spelled BUY - BY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I wasn't drinking then either LOL! BUT...............I am NOW


----------



## meka72 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Meddy!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   If I see it anywhere I'll PM you both!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Lile (May 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Peony - GORGEOUS more pink/coral. Pictures don't do it just. Its very dark here. Skin swatches are accurate. The texture is velvety silky smooth soft to apply. Looks like second skin & healthy. LOVE


 Thank you for the photos & swatches. I'm thinking about getting Peony and Orange Blossom.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2015)

Lile said:


> Thank you for the photos & swatches. I'm thinking about getting Peony and Orange Blossom.


  You will not regret it. The shades & texture are divine on the skin.


----------



## Lile (May 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You will not regret it. The shades & texture are divine on the skin.


 Thank you! I'll definitely pick them up. Thinking about Rose, too ....


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2015)

I ordered Poppy this morning


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful pics & swatches!

  http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2015/05/burberry-lip-cheek-bloom-in-rose.html


  And...I just ordered Hydrangea


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> thanks doll! They are SOOOO wonderful, that I'm going to own them all... I just know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I didn't even notice that---maybe I _WAS_ drinking then!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Beautiful pics & swatches!
> 
> http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2015/05/burberry-lip-cheek-bloom-in-rose.html
> 
> ...


   It's gorgeous!!!!  We enjoy getting many packages don't we?


----------



## Lile (May 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Beautiful pics & swatches!  http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2015/05/burberry-lip-cheek-bloom-in-rose.html   And...I just ordered Hydrangea


Tj





elegant-one said:


> You will not regret it. The shades & texture are divine on the skin. [/quot Fab! After seeing the swatches, I'm thinking about Poppy, too.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 20, 2015)

its here my pt I love the glass packaging  Can't wait to try


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>








 Oh wow that's gorgeous! I better go order it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go put it on Glammy, I need to know what you think of the shade.....love, Miss Bossy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It will be so beautiful on you dear!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove:  Oh wow that's gorgeous! I better go order it :haha:   Go put it on Glammy, I need to know what you think of the shade.....love, Miss Bossy :lol:   It will be so beautiful on you dear!!!


 I will take a picture wearing it tommorow  I think u will love it elegant  your pictures are beautiful  U need to get pt too to complete the set


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> U need to get pt too to complete the set


  Ok  I know that I will end up with almost all of them.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ok  I know that I will end up with almost all of them.


Yayyyy u got me excited to try mines now


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2015)

pt  Love the feel on my lips


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


That is SOOOO darn pretty on your lips!!!  The texture & smoothness of these are amazing! Do you think so?

  I got my Hydrangea today & its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really it love it on the lips too.


----------



## awickedshape (May 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> pt  Love the feel on my lips


   Very nice!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That is SOOOO darn pretty on your lips!!!  The texture & smoothness of these are amazing! Do you think so?  I got my Hydrangea today & its :eyelove:  I really it love it on the lips too.


awwwwww thanks so much elegant I'm blushing I do loveeeee the feel on the lips like velvet  I can't wait to try on the cheeks to I want poppy now  I bet u look amazing with these on


awickedshape said:


> Very nice!


awwwwww thanks awickedshape I'm blushing


----------



## awickedshape (May 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwwww thanks awickedshape I'm blushing


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwwww thanks awickedshape I'm blushing








  You NEED Poppy!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EVERYONE NEEDS Poppy!!! I got mine today & its BEAUTIFUL on the cheeks & lips. I think it's my favorite shade. You're right, they do feel like velvet.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


   OMG-----it's BEAUTIFUL on you Glammy-----this was made for you!!!!  The color is *gorgeous* against your honey brown complexion!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  It looks gorgeous, Glammy.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  PT is a beautiful light pink shade on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You NEED Poppy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I think you're right Sis---I probably need Poppy too!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :frenz:   You NEED Poppy!!!!!!!!!!   EVERYONE NEEDS Poppy!!! I got mine today & its BEAUTIFUL on the cheeks & lips. I think it's my favorite shade. You're right, they do feel like velvet.


yayyyy I must get


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh  that looks like it's really amazing.  I love that packaging too!!!  Gorgeous selection Glammy!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] OMG-----it's BEAUTIFUL on you Glammy-----this was made for you!!!!  The color is *gorgeous* against your honey brown complexion!!![/COLOR]


 Awwwwww thanks so much medgal I'm blushing


Vandekamp said:


> It looks gorgeous, Glammy.


thanks vandekamp


Vandekamp said:


> PT is a beautiful light pink shade on you.


awwwwww thanks vandekamp I'm blushing


----------



## Haviggi (May 27, 2015)

My poor poor wallet


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2015)

dear lord!


----------



## Haviggi (May 27, 2015)

So get the party started!!


----------



## Haviggi (May 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Peony - GORGEOUS more pink/coral. Pictures don't do it just. Its very dark here. Skin swatches are accurate. The texture is velvety silky smooth soft to apply. Looks like second skin & healthy. LOVE


  Great pics and swatches  i just picked hydrangea and peony


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Great pics and swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 They are so so pretty. They'll be beautiful on you!


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> My poor poor wallet








  Oh heavens............make the pretty makeup stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SOOO many awesome (expensive) products


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

New lip glosses!  https://instagram.com/p/4RGuRNswkJ/


----------



## LivN (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4RGuRNswkJ/


  Oh, I thought they added new shades to their permanent lg line, which I adore! But no, another new product


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4RGuRNswkJ/


    Interesting!!!!  The colors look pretty.  I wish I were more into glosses but I find I just don't reach for them often.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 23, 2015)

I am excited about the new glosses. Anything balmy and moisturizing makes me interested.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


very nice, gorgeous!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

How did I miss that these were coming out?  No advertising by Burberry.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 24, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> My poor poor wallet


  are these cheek and lip products too?  Dior's new shadows, and Givenchy skinny tubes and going to be KILLING my wallet.  I hope Armani doesn't come out with any new eye tints for fall.  ;-)

I'm ignoring the last few pages, but they are on my list.


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> are these cheek and lip products too?  Dior's new shadows, and Givenchy skinny tubes and going to be KILLING my wallet.  I hope Armani doesn't come out with any new eye tints for fall.  ;-)   I'm ignoring the last few pages, but they are on my list.


 I think these are creamy eyeshadows using the same silicone formula with lips and cheeks.i have to be very selective at my choices in order to save some money for fall and then for the holiday season! Maybe one color of each product !


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 30, 2015)

Burberry Fall Collection in full display!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Burberry Fall Collection in full display!


   I enlarged the pic but hard to tell---------is that a burgundy cream shadow???


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Burberry Fall Collection in full display!


 
  Oh I want that Camo Palette.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/4jVJsStf-n/


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I enlarged the pic but hard to tell---------is that a burgundy cream shadow???[/COLOR]


 I think it is ! Talking for burgundy I am obsessed with the fall Dior fluid shadow one! I want to see swatches asap !!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4jVJsStf-n/


I _*so *_don't need this but I want it anyway.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 2, 2015)

Just purchased 2 of them  Now available at Burberry.com Hope I'll be satisfied by the formula!


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 9, 2015)

Have I told you how much I adore Burberry's packaging!!!soft and buildable texture but they must be applied gradually layered for more intense result since the first layer is quite sheer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 And swatch!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 9, 2015)

I wonder when will the reformulated sheer foundation show up in the usa?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 9, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Have I told you how much I adore Burberry's packaging!!!soft and buildable texture but they must be applied gradually layered for more intense result since the first layer is quite sheer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They look gorgeous! How do they wear? Any creasing?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Have I told you how much I adore Burberry's packaging!!!soft and buildable texture but they must be applied gradually layered for more intense result since the first layer is quite sheer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh, very nice!!


----------



## peanut (Jul 9, 2015)

These are gorgeous! Thanks for posting. How shimmery are they once applied?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 9, 2015)

the packaging is beautiful


----------



## TinTin (Jul 9, 2015)

Those look gorgeous!

  On a different note... I'm tempted to get the Nordstrom Burberry set. The only thing holding me back is that I already have the Nude Glow.

  Choices...


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Those look gorgeous!
> 
> On a different note... I'm tempted to get the Nordstrom Burberry set. *The only thing holding me back is that I already have the Nude Glow.*
> 
> Choices...


  I do too. If I didn't have it I would get the set.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 10, 2015)

peanut said:


> These are gorgeous! Thanks for posting. How shimmery are they once applied?


 Yes they really are gorgeous!! It depends on the shade you will chose.for example the dusky mauve (taupe one) has a delicate shimmer that gives an all over the lid glow without being noticeable.For your reference,Burberry Nude wet and Dry glow eyeshadow has more shimmer comparing with the dusky mauve but on the lid they both have glowy effect.on the other hand damson during the first layer is more matte and becomes more shimmery by layering.Definitely they work better with primer! The little brush that comes along with them is of a good quality and it lets precise application over the lid.the formula reminded me a little of dior fusion mono's consistency although translated into a more subtle and Burberry way.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do too. If I didn't have it I would get the set.








  It is very tempting.


----------



## TinTin (Jul 10, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> It is very tempting.


  It is an item I would eventually use up. It would just take so long though.... I have many similar products since I love this type of multipurpose product.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

TinTin said:


> It is an item I would eventually use up. It would just take so long though.... *I have many similar products since I love this type of multipurpose product.*


  Me too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


   In the first photo the one E/S looked purple.  Here it looks burgundy, in the pot and the swatch, which I love, but photos can be deceiving.  Does it look burgundy in real life?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do too. If I didn't have it I would get the set.


  Ditto!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Ditto!!![/COLOR]:sigh:


  I'm thinking about getting the anniversary set. How do you like to use the Nude Glow, is it a highlighter?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

I use it all over before the liquid or powder foundation.  You can also mix it with your liquid foundation or tinted moisturizer whatever you wear. You can wear it over liquid just as a regular highlighter


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I use it all over before the liquid or powder foundation. You can also mix it with your liquid foundation or tinted moisturizer whatever you wear. You can wear it over liquid just as a regular highlighter


  It's an excellent eyeshadow primer too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the anniversary set. How do you like to use the Nude Glow, is it a highlighter?


    I actually have the Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 and I use it as a highlighter.    It's a subtle highlighter---not overly glowing in-your-face at all.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 11, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> It's an excellent eyeshadow primer too.


  I didn't know it could be used that way...that's a great idea. I have to try that. I'm always trying to find an eye shadow primer that prevents creasing. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  In the first photo the one E/S looked purple.  Here it looks burgundy, in the pot and the swatch, which I love, but photos can be deceiving.  Does it look burgundy in real life?[/COLOR]


 It's more purple than burgundy in reality.but it has some redness inside it that in specific lighting conditions give the illusion of burgundy.for example Dior's Spring fusion mono in olympe is definately cooler purple with more shimmer.i hope that was helpful.   Both Damson and Dusky Mauve create a beautiful eye look. I highly recommend them!


----------



## peanut (Jul 11, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Yes they really are gorgeous!! It depends on the shade you will chose.for example the dusky mauve (taupe one) has a delicate shimmer that gives an all over the lid glow without being noticeable.For your reference,Burberry Nude wet and Dry glow eyeshadow has more shimmer comparing with the dusky mauve but on the lid they both have glowy effect.on the other hand damson during the first layer is more matte and becomes more shimmery by layering.Definitely they work better with primer! The little brush that comes along with them is of a good quality and it lets precise application over the lid.the formula reminded me a little of dior fusion mono's consistency although translated into a more subtle and Burberry way.


Thank you for the review! Mattes and satins actually work better on my aging lids, but these sound like they're definitely workable. And the packaging is exquisite! Can't wait until they arrive in the States! I see the pic on Burberry.com but no ordering info. yet. I'm sure it won't be too long.


----------



## peanut (Jul 11, 2015)

TinTin said:


> It is an item I would eventually use up. It would just take so long though.... I have many similar products since I love this type of multipurpose product.


 
  I went back and forth on this one since I have Fresh Glow and the l/s. But I know I'll end up using the Fresh Glow, and I love the l/s and will keep one in my purse.


----------



## peanut (Jul 11, 2015)

So I've read in a few places that Burberry is going to Sephora in the fall, September I think. Is this true? Can anyone confirm? Since the brand has limited counters, this sure would be nice.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 11, 2015)

it would be nice but it might be online only like with DG armani 

  armani is only certain location in store
  dg i do not think they have in stores at all


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

peanut said:


> So I've read in a few places that Burberry is going to Sephora in the fall, September I think. Is this true? Can anyone confirm? Since the brand has limited counters, this sure would be nice.


  I would love that! I hate trekking to one specific location for a brand.

  In NYC, some Sephoras carry Dolce & Gabbana Beauty as well. Oh, and not to mention the flagship Macys also has a D&G counter.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 11, 2015)

I finally went into my local Burberry after a few months of sulking about the demise of the Sheer Eyeshadows (seriously, Trench is my HG). I left my name and info for their next shipment of Nude (they sold the last 2 within the past day) but left with Shell. 

  I haven't liked any of the new shadows that I've tried, but this is my first Glow shadow.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 14, 2015)

http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.se/2015/07/review-swatches-burberry-eye-colour.html?m=1 Full review swatches of the new Burberry Cream Eye Shadows


----------



## katred (Jul 14, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Full review swatches of the new Burberry Cream Eye Shadows


  Loving the look of Damson, Dusky Mauve and Dusty Pink. Maybe Gold Copper. I just have to be careful because my eyes don't always react well to cream shadows. It tends to be more of a problem when they're sparkly, though, so these might be OK.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 14, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Full review swatches of the new Burberry Cream Eye Shadows


  Thanks!

  Look at Mink, ooh


----------



## Lile (Jul 14, 2015)

peanut said:


> I went back and forth on this one since I have Fresh Glow and the l/s. But I know I'll end up using the Fresh Glow, and I love the l/s and will keep one in my purse.





TinTin said:


> I caved and got the set. It arrived today and the Nude Pink lipstick looks lovely in the bullet. I also got (finally) the lip & cheek bloom in Peony, Orange Blossom, and Poppy. Can hardly wait to try my new goodies!


----------



## Lile (Jul 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks!  Look at Mink, ooh


 Thank you for the link! I agree with Mink. All the rest look pretty, and I'm also liking Gold Copper and Dusty Pink.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 14, 2015)

peanut said:


> So I've read in a few places that Burberry is going to Sephora in the fall, September I think. Is this true? Can anyone confirm? Since the brand has limited counters, this sure would be nice.


  If this happens, I don't think it will be in Canada.. =( We haven't had a counter in Toronto in so long! My wallet is happy but I've missed going in to see the products in person and swatch. Even the Yorkdale Burberry store doesn't carry beauty items anymore, gah!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 15, 2015)

Lile said:


> Thank you for the link! I agree with Mink. All the rest look pretty, and I'm also liking Gold Copper and Dusty Pink.


  Haviggi has me wanting Mink lol ;-) I need to check to see what I have that's close to Mink. Let us know what you think if you end up getting any


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Haviggi has me wanting Mink lol ;-) I need to check to see what I have that's close to Mink. Let us know what you think if you end up getting any


mink is looking close to TF Platinum to me.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh, the mink looks lovely!!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 17, 2015)

My anniversary set came today. I'm less than pleased with the external packaging. It looks like they may have reused the bag from a GWP. The outer wrapping was torn and had a HAIR in the adhesive (I know it wasn't mine cause it was a different color!).  Did anyone else that got this set see something similar? Inner contents were okay, but WTF Nordstrom.


----------



## peanut (Jul 17, 2015)

TinTin said:


>


  Well this is certainly odd! Didn't you get the zippered case? Or did you find this inside the zippered case? I got mine today and it's fine. The contents were in black tissue paper. They dropped the ball on this one for sure.


----------



## TinTin (Jul 17, 2015)

peanut said:


> Well this is certainly odd! Didn't you get the zippered case? Or did you find this inside the zippered case? I got mine today and it's fine. The contents were in black tissue paper. They dropped the ball on this one for sure.


  This was the outer wrapping of the zippered beige case/cosmetic bag. My contents were fine and in black tissue paper as well.

  Perhaps its an overreaction (first world problems?!) but it's just not something I expected to see from Nordstrom. If they removed the outer wrapping and placed it in a regular clear ziploc bag (like how the GWPs came), I wouldn't have had a second thought (or a clue!).


----------



## peanut (Jul 18, 2015)

So glad the contents were OK. But yea, I expect better of Nordstrom. I like my products with no hair attached!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 19, 2015)

I dropped by my boutique today and picked up 2 more Glow shades- Gold Pearl and the ever-elusive Nude. I've been loving Shell, so I'm excited to give these a try.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I dropped by my boutique today and picked up 2 more Glow shades- Gold Pearl and the ever-elusive Nude. I've been loving Shell, so I'm excited to give these a try.


  I'm dying to try these! I have to get to a counter soon. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 19, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm dying to try these! I have to get to a counter soon. Which one is your favorite?


 
  The only other Glow shade I've tried is Shell, so that's not really fair.

  I am *not* a fan of the non-Glow Wet and Dry shadows.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I dropped by my boutique today and picked up 2 more Glow shades- Gold Pearl and the ever-elusive Nude. I've been loving Shell, so I'm excited to give these a try.


 I just saw swatches of these- clearly understand now why Nude is so elusive. It looks gorgeous. I hear these calling my name....I purchased quite a few of burberry's original shadows and a few brushes, then it seemed like their collection went dormant. So, I moved on to other brands, now I see I've missed quite a few new products. This will be fun to check out!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 19, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I just saw swatches of these- clearly understand now why Nude is so elusive. It looks gorgeous. I hear these calling my name....I purchased quite a few of burberry's original shadows and a few brushes, then it seemed like their collection went dormant. So, I moved on to other brands, now I see I've missed quite a few new products. This will be fun to check out!


 
  These are nothing like the old formula, sadly.

  The Glow formula reminds me of NARS Extra Dimension. Shell is the perfect peachy nude for a slight summer eye, IMO. They're buildable and super shimmery.

  I'm looking forward to playing with the other 2 this week.

  Sadly, they messed with Pale Barley and its undertone in the new formula.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I dropped by my boutique today and picked up 2 more Glow shades- Gold Pearl and the ever-elusive Nude. I've been loving Shell, so I'm excited to give these a try.


  Nice choices! I ordered Nude from Saks a couple of weeks ago since it's been out of Stock at Nordstrom for awhile now. I see what all the hype is about, it's such a beautiful and versatile shade!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 20, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I dropped by my boutique today and picked up 2 more Glow shades- Gold Pearl and the ever-elusive Nude. I've been loving Shell, so I'm excited to give these a try.


  Nude is fantastic. I love Shell as well, but can't pull it off as a one shade wonder.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 20, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Nude is fantastic. I love Shell as well, but can't pull it off as a one shade wonder.


   I have to try nude, if not, just get it on-line.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 20, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Nude is fantastic. I love Shell as well, but can't pull it off as a one shade wonder.


 
  I'm pale and pink enough that Shell is a super glowy yet natural look for me. I adore it.

  I wore Nude today as part of a daytime neutral smoky eye- love it!


----------



## peanut (Jul 27, 2015)

Decided to take a break at work today and go for a walk because I was so horrible last week and barely budged. Well on my way back I ran into Bob Odenkirk (Better Call Saul). Gushed all over him (poor guy). And to keep it on topic, I was wearing all Burberry:

  Fresh Glow foundation in Nude Ochre
  Orange Blossom Lip and Cheek Bloom/ Rose Light Glow Blush
  Gold Copper Eye Colour Cream
  Pink Heather Eye Colour Cream
  Peach Delight Lip Kisses

  Made my day!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2015)

new cashmere foundation and cashmere concealer


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2015)

Is this the new foundation we heard about some time ago? I thought it was called fresh glow or is that something else?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Is this the new foundation we heard about some time ago? I thought it was called fresh glow or is that something else?


  I read somewhere this was a matte one!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Is this the new foundation we heard about some time ago? I thought it was called fresh glow or is that something else?


  i think this one might replace the velvet/matte one


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2015)

and while talking about the new / reformulated foundations that new version of the glow/luminous foundation still didn't show up in the usa


----------



## peanut (Jul 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> and while talking about the new / reformulated foundations that new version of the glow/luminous foundation still didn't show up in the usa


It's taking forever! I finally contacted Burberry UK (where it has been released) to inquire about a color match. Ended up buying it off eBay. I wonder how long it will take for this version to come out. The sponge concealer reminds me of TF$.


----------



## peanut (Jul 28, 2015)

Well what a surprise!! I just checked and the Fresh Glow Foundation is on the US Burberry site:

  https://us.burberry.com/make-up-foundation/#cat1890030=true

  Yay!!!!!! But where are all the light shades, and why are so many Out of Stock? Maybe they're still uploading.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2015)

I hope they improved the formula. I had the previous one and it was just ok... meh. I couldn't wait to finish the bottle. 
  I have no idea about the color range I think I was 4 in the old one 

  just saw that they added more colors to the nude setting powder too

  https://us.burberry.com/nude-powder-ochre-no20-p39533381


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 30, 2015)

The cream shadows are up on Nordies. I'm waiting on the camouflage shadow.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The cream shadows are up on Nordies. *I'm waiting on the camouflage shadow.*


  Yes!! I am not even sure about the shades but I think i want it!!


----------



## peanut (Jul 31, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The cream shadows are up on Nordies. I'm waiting on the camouflage shadow.


I'm waiting for the camouflage palette and that gorgeous Cadet (I think that's the name) nail polish.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-gold-copper-dusky-mauve-eye-colour-creams-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-gold-copper-dusky-mauve-eye-colour-creams-reviews-photos-swatches


  I was pretty disappointed in her ratings. I was waiting to get them till I heard what she thought, and now I'm considering passing altogether.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 3, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I was pretty disappointed in her ratings. I was waiting to get them till I heard what she thought, and now I'm considering passing altogether.


  :agree:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> new cashmere foundation and cashmere concealer


  can''t wait to try.


----------



## Natyk (Aug 5, 2015)

I just received  4 creme eye shadows. Three of them were normal and forth was a dried puck  Dried eye shadow smelled really outdated and rancid which made me wonder about shelf life of the creme eye shadows. Anyhow I dont think these eye shadows any special to be honest. I got Gold Copper (too close to eyelid color,barely visible), Dusky Mauve ("dried puck", definetely returning but color is very close to Rosewood on the lid, at least for me), Mink (light brown on warmer side),Pink Heather (Warm medium brown with some burgundy). I am keeping Mink, perfect color for every day and returning the rest.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

Natyk said:


> I just received  4 creme eye shadows. Three of them were normal and forth was a dried puck  Dried eye shadow smelled really outdated and rancid which made me wonder about shelf life of the creme eye shadows. Anyhow I dont think these eye shadows any special to be honest. I got Gold Copper (too close to eyelid color,barely visible), Dusky Mauve ("dried puck", definetely returning but color is very close to Rosewood on the lid, at least for me), Mink (light brown on warmer side),Pink Heather (Warm medium brown with some burgundy). I am keeping Mink, perfect color for every day and returning the rest.


  What a bummer about the dried up one. It makes you wonder if they should seal them someway so that you know it wasn't opened. At least you can return it.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 6, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/burberry-kisses-gloss/

  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/burberry-autumn-beauty-2015/


----------



## Monsy (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/08/burberry-kisses-gloss-review-swatches.html


----------



## Lile (Aug 9, 2015)

Last week, I received my order of Mink, Gold Copper, & Pearl Grey. Thankfully, no issues of them being dried out. With a primer and powder, they last 8, maybe up to 10, hours for me. I love Mink, Gold Copper is pretty, and Pearl Grey has a little too much blue in it for my personal preference. I think I'll keep them all.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2015)

Lile said:


> Last week, I received my order of Mink, Gold Copper, & Pearl Grey. Thankfully, no issues of them being dried out. With a primer and powder, they last 8, maybe up to 10, hours for me. I love Mink, Gold Copper is pretty, and Pearl Grey has a little too much blue in it for my personal preference. I think I'll keep them all.


   Yay!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 9, 2015)

Lile said:


> Last week, I received my order of Mink, Gold Copper, & Pearl Grey. Thankfully, no issues of them being dried out. With a primer and powder, they last 8, maybe up to 10, hours for me. I love Mink, Gold Copper is pretty, and Pearl Grey has a little too much blue in it for my personal preference. I think I'll keep them all.


  Enjoy...I hope to check these out soon...what did you use to apply them? I find the brush used to apply can make a huge difference sometimes...


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 11, 2015)

Purchased the "new" Fresh Glow foundation and (finally) the cream eyeshadow in Damson. I've been wanting Mink badly, but it just wasn't what I'd expected on MY skin tone.


----------



## Lile (Aug 11, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Enjoy...I hope to check these out soon...what did you use to apply them? I find the brush used to apply can make a huge difference sometimes...


 I used a blending brush for the crease and a flat brush for the eyelid. They work great for me.


----------



## Lile (Aug 11, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Purchased the "new" Fresh Glow foundation and (finally) the cream eyeshadow in Damson. I've been wanting Mink badly, but it just wasn't what I'd expected on MY skin tone.


 That is sad about Mink, but if it doesn't work for you, it doesn't work. Let us know what you think about the foundation. I'm waiting for the new cashmere one.


----------



## peanut (Aug 15, 2015)

Burberry is on Sephora now! And they're carrying a lot of the new products, including the Fresh Glow Foundation. They also have a very cute Burberry Beauty box.

  I wanted the Runway palette, but it says it out of stock. I wonder if it's just not in yet. Anyway, I ordered Cadet Green nail polish, which I'd been waiting for since I saw it a few months ago, and Storm Green kohl eyeliner. I wanted to order one of the new lip glosses but it seem Sephora is only carrying a few of them, so I'll wait to see what Nordstrom or Saks offers. The new concealer is tempting but I'm wary of sponge tips. Has anyone tried a sponge tip concealer and did you like it?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2015)

peanut said:


> Burberry is on Sephora now! And they're carrying a lot of the new products, including the Fresh Glow Foundation. They also have a very cute Burberry Beauty box.  I wanted the Runway palette, but it says it out of stock. I wonder if it's just not in yet. Anyway, I ordered Cadet Green nail polish, which I'd been waiting for since I saw it a few months ago, and Storm Green kohl eyeliner. I wanted to order one of the new lip glosses but it seem Sephora is only carrying a few of them, so I'll wait to see what Nordstrom or Saks offers. The new concealer is tempting but I'm wary of sponge tips. Has anyone tried a sponge tip concealer and did you like it?


 I went to get the ru way palette and it showed out of stock!! I thought it sold out maybe they didn't have yet??? :dunno:


----------



## Lile (Aug 15, 2015)

peanut said:


> Burberry is on Sephora now! And they're carrying a lot of the new products, including the Fresh Glow Foundation. They also have a very cute Burberry Beauty box.  I wanted the Runway palette, but it says it out of stock. I wonder if it's just not in yet. Anyway, I ordered Cadet Green nail polish, which I'd been waiting for since I saw it a few months ago, and Storm Green kohl eyeliner. I wanted to order one of the new lip glosses but it seem Sephora is only carrying a few of them, so I'll wait to see what Nordstrom or Saks offers. The new concealer is tempting but I'm wary of sponge tips. Has anyone tried a sponge tip concealer and did you like it?


 Thanks for the head's up on Sephora. I'll take a look now.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, this is great! I want to try the Cashmere concealer and a/w 15 palette


----------



## katred (Aug 15, 2015)

peanut said:


> Burberry is on Sephora now! And they're carrying a lot of the new products, including the Fresh Glow Foundation. They also have a very cute Burberry Beauty box.
> 
> I wanted the Runway palette, but it says it out of stock. I wonder if it's just not in yet. Anyway, I ordered Cadet Green nail polish, which I'd been waiting for since I saw it a few months ago, and Storm Green kohl eyeliner. I wanted to order one of the new lip glosses but it seem Sephora is only carrying a few of them, so I'll wait to see what Nordstrom or Saks offers. The new concealer is tempting but I'm wary of sponge tips. Has anyone tried a sponge tip concealer and did you like it?


  Thank you so much for pointing this out! Their perfumes have been there so long, I would never have thought to check for the makeup. Very happy to see they're there and also happy to see that the markup for Canadians is pretty reasonable. It varies, but in particular, the "sampler kit" that is $32USD is only $34CAD. I think they realise that they need to get some traction in the Canadian market.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 15, 2015)

Picked up the beauty box from Sephora! Is it weird that I'm happy it's only 32? I feel like most of the time when I see kits like that they're over 40 even if it's just minis, especially if it has a brush. Hope the quality is good!


----------



## peanut (Aug 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I went to get the ru way palette and it showed out of stock!! I thought it sold out maybe they didn't have yet???


That's what I'm hoping! I got on the email list for restock.


----------



## peanut (Aug 15, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Wow, this is great! I want to try the Cashmere concealer and a/w 15 palette


I'm also interested in that concealer. While I like their current concealer, I hate those clicky pens. So much clicking and nothing, and then all of a sudden it pours out. I hope the palette comes online soon!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 16, 2015)

peanut said:


> Burberry is on Sephora now! And they're carrying a lot of the new products, including the Fresh Glow Foundation. They also have a very cute Burberry Beauty box.
> 
> I wanted the Runway palette, but it says it out of stock. I wonder if it's just not in yet. Anyway, I ordered Cadet Green nail polish, which I'd been waiting for since I saw it a few months ago, and Storm Green kohl eyeliner. I wanted to order one of the new lip glosses but it seem Sephora is only carrying a few of them, so I'll wait to see what Nordstrom or Saks offers. The new concealer is tempting but I'm wary of sponge tips. Has anyone tried a sponge tip concealer and did you like it?


  Saks has a bunch of the new Kisses glosses now. Which shades are you interested in? have you seen swatches?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/08/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-silk-eyeshadows.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks AWS. Hoping Sabrina will swatch the glosses.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks AWS. Hoping Sabrina will swatch the glosses.


  No problem!


----------



## peanut (Aug 16, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Saks has a bunch of the new Kisses glosses now. Which shades are you interested in? have you seen swatches?


  Thank you, Winthrop!!! I was really interested in Apricot Pink. The only swatches I've seen are on the UK Burberry site:

  https://uk.burberry.com/burberry-kisses-gloss-apricot-pink-no69-p39881891

  I have no idea how accurate they are, but I might order...you know, for science.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 16, 2015)

peanut said:


> Thank you, Winthrop!!! I was really interested in Apricot Pink. The only swatches I've seen are on the UK Burberry site:
> 
> https://uk.burberry.com/burberry-kisses-gloss-apricot-pink-no69-p39881891
> 
> I have no idea how accurate they are, but I might order...you know, for science.


  Well you know that reason is right up my alley! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apricot Pink looks very pretty in the official swatch.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sigh.

  Burberry being on Sephora just means that I'll be tempted more often. Case in point, just nabbed Nickel to see if it is as dry as the other shadows which I haven't liked.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 16, 2015)

Just got the email about Burberry at Sephora but it seems like I'm a tad behind everyone else here. =P Sooooo glad it's finally accessible somewhere! Too bad not during the points promotion!

  Tempted to get the Beauty Box but I've already got all of those full-sized, although they're old formula. I can't justify $40 after taxes on minis of items I already have. The eyeliners tho, look really sexy. And Antique Blue silk shadow.


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Fresh Glow foundation? I'm thinking of ordering it blindly, but I thought I would check here first. I'm debating between this and the CT Light Wonder.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 17, 2015)

My Burberry Beauty Box is here! I knew it would be small but damn is it tiny. The powder blush case feels pretty heavy though and the brush is soft and comes in a cute little pouch. I appreciate that the mini lipstick has the plaid on it as well, most companies don't bother doing imprints on their mini lipsticks. Haven't tried the products yet and probably won't until tomorrow but I'm looking forward to it. I'll try and post swatches soon!

Pic spam ahead!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2015)

Saks told me they would call when the palette come in.  Not sure I believe it.  I may call next week if I don't hear anything.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 17, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My Burberry Beauty Box is here! I knew it would be small but damn is it tiny. The powder blush case feels pretty heavy though and the brush is soft and comes in a cute little pouch. I appreciate that the mini lipstick has the plaid on it as well, most companies don't bother doing imprints on their mini lipsticks. Haven't tried the products yet and probably won't until tomorrow but I'm looking forward to it. I'll try and post swatches soon!
> 
> Pic spam ahead!


  Thanks for the pics! That is smaller than I expected! The brush looks super cute, though.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 17, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My Burberry Beauty Box is here! I knew it would be small but damn is it tiny. The powder blush case feels pretty heavy though and the brush is soft and comes in a cute little pouch. I appreciate that the mini lipstick has the plaid on it as well, most companies don't bother doing imprints on their mini lipsticks. Haven't tried the products yet and probably won't until tomorrow but I'm looking forward to it. I'll try and post swatches soon!
> 
> Pic spam ahead!


The brush is so cute!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/08/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-silk-eyeshadows.html


  some of them are really beautiful


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 18, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
Thanks for the pics! That is smaller than I expected! The brush looks super cute, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quote:Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 




The brush is so cute!!



  The brush is adorable! And pretty darn soft. I'll give it a try soon and see how it performs.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 18, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Fresh Glow foundation? I'm thinking of ordering it blindly, but I thought I would check here first. I'm debating between this and the CT Light Wonder.


  I was debating doing the same as you. #11 porcelain has been sitting in my cart for a day or so.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> some of them are really beautiful


 
  They really are.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> [COLOR=181818]My Burberry Beauty Box is here! I knew it would be small but damn is it tiny. The powder blush case feels pretty heavy though and the brush is soft and comes in a cute little pouch. I appreciate that the mini lipstick has the plaid on it as well, most companies don't bother doing imprints on their mini lipsticks. Haven't tried the products yet and probably won't until tomorrow but I'm looking forward to it. I'll try and post swatches soon![/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Pic spam ahead![/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]


  Very cute! A little brush like that'd be great to take on the go.   I would get it but I'm not a VIB Rouge. Whatev.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

Just received the Burberry Face Contour Pen (in Dark no. 2), Fresh Glow Highlighting Pen and the Cashmere concealer.

  I like the Contour Pen; I was thanking God that it was dark enough on my NC 50 skin tone, which is actually a bit darker due to how much I've tanned this summer. It has a slightly waxy texture; EXTREMELY easy to blend, which is great, and the color (Dark, at least) is cool toned. The Fresh Glow pen has a similar texture, although a bit less waxy and dries to a drier, kind of cream to powder finish. Same color and tone as the liquid version of itself.

  I've never had a sponge tip concealer, but I like the small tip of this one (I think its slightly smaller than the Tom Ford version, but I haven't played with that one since its initial release). I bought Chestnut No. 10, which is a great subtle brightening concealer for me (it's pretty similar to NARS Amande in tone, but I'll have to compare once I get home), especially if I want to do very natural highlighting.


----------



## Natyk (Aug 20, 2015)

Runaway palette is in stock on Sephora right now


----------



## peanut (Aug 20, 2015)

Got mine!! Thanks! Did you order?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2015)

I was actually coming to post this!! They actually sent an in stock mail on time lol!! Got mine too!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered too!  I really didn't want to order anything else this week.  My wallet needs to rest!  However, that exclusive notation got me.  I'm not sure I believe it though.  Now watch I get a call from Saks.  I do want the runway nail polishes too.  I will try to wait for those.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 21, 2015)

I recently ordered the nude radiance fresh glow and the wet dry silk single in khaki. Unfortunately, sephora has my order on hold.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 21, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I recently ordered the nude radiance fresh glow and the wet dry silk single in khaki. Unfortunately, sephora has my order on hold.


Oh No!!






  What dose that mean??


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 21, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Oh No!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So I kept trying to place my order and it said I put in the wrong info and couldn't process the order or something along those lines. My basket is still full. Yet, on my prepaid reloadable visa account (a payment form I've used before with sephora) has already been charged and is placed under pending transactions. I'm guessing because it is a less common payment form, they've put it on hold until they can verify. Hoping my items don't go out of stock before I do. I emailed sephora and got an automated message that it would take longer than normal for them to get back to me because of unusually high amounts of email enquiries.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 21, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> So I kept trying to place my order and it said I put in the wrong info and couldn't process the order or something along those lines. My basket is still full. Yet, on my prepaid reloadable visa account (a payment form I've used before with sephora) has already been charged and is placed under pending transactions. I'm guessing because it is a less common payment form, they've put it on hold until they can verify. Hoping my items don't go out of stock before I do. I emailed sephora and got an automated message that it would take longer than normal for them to get back to me because of unusually high amounts of email enquiries.


I bet you are right.  I would feel better if the basket was empty though, then I'd feel like they are at least the items are being "packed up" and reduced from inventory so others don't get them.  I hope it resolves quickly and your stuff is still in stock.  That's the worst feeling...  is it possible to call and get a live person on the phone?


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 21, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I bet you are right.  I would feel better if the basket was empty though, then I'd feel like they are at least the items are being "packed up" and reduced from inventory so others don't get them.  I hope it resolves quickly and your stuff is still in stock.  That's the worst feeling...  is it possible to call and get a live person on the phone?


  Me too! Yes, it feels unfair to me. It's a bit silly but I have total phone anxiety so it's technically an option but not really at the same time. I'm going to wait another day or two, but after that, I think I'll have to take the plunge.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 21, 2015)

Has anyone tried the effortless blend able kohl multi use crayon? Are the Burberry kisses lipsticks worth it formula wise?


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 21, 2015)

peanut said:


> Decided to take a break at work today and go for a walk because I was so horrible last week and barely budged. Well on my way back I ran into Bob Odenkirk (Better Call Saul). Gushed all over him (poor guy). And to keep it on topic, I was wearing all Burberry:  Fresh Glow foundation in Nude Ochre Orange Blossom Lip and Cheek Bloom/ Rose Light Glow Blush Gold Copper Eye Colour Cream Pink Heather Eye Colour Cream Peach Delight Lip Kisses  Oh my gosh that is so cool! That show is just excellent   Made my day!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sad but true: considering the box for the brush and Fresh Glow since I have full size Earthy and an old formula Military Red...


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't played with Nickel yet, btw. Way too hot out for a shade like that. I think Optic White is my next purchase though since I like the Glow shades.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 22, 2015)

Got the fresh glow foundation in the mail yesterday in #11 (porcelain, the lightest shade they offer) unfortunately, it's about a shade or two too dark for me. I'm fairer than nw15 in MAC. I currently use MUFE Ultra HD in Y205, which is a suuuuper fair neutral shade, it's probably a shade too light but it's the closest I've ever been to matching and I can always warm it up with bronzer.   However, the formula is sooooo lovely, I'm going to try to make it work. Today I mixed it with Ultra HD. I did one full pump MUFE, and 1/2 pump burberry. It went on so nice and blends perfectly together. It gives great medium coverage easily. I'll see how it wears throughout the day.  I wore the burberry alone last night and the shade seemed to match in all lighting except my super yellow nasty bathroom lighting. It was dusk outside though so I couldn't see exactly. I was going to a dark bar so I didn't mind if it oxidized a little so I could get a feel for the formula / wear. I loved how it felt and how it looked. Definitely dewy. Light/medium coverage. Built up beautifully to medium without looking cakey or needing tons of product. Didn't feel sticky or too wet after it set. I always use a setting spray because it's soooo humid in florida and we were outside at night for about 4.5 hours. When I got home it still looked freshly applied after about 6.5 hours but it was time for bed so I washed it off and was unable to test it for the long haul.   Sorry for the big spheal.


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 22, 2015)

@lauren thank you for the details on the foundation!! It sounds wonderful and exactly what I look for!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't wait for my camouflage product to come.  I watched the Sephora Youtube videos on the fall collection.  They  showed the palette but used other products.  I was such a big Burberry fan but I'm having trouble getting back into the brand.  I haven't tried any of the new formulas and products.  I'm thinking now maybe I should have bought palette in the department store so I can get some tips.  I think I want to try the Storm Green eyeliner.  It looks like a nice color online.  

  I was going to get that beauty box set since I wanted Earthy but now I'm thinking I may just get a full size of Earthy blush and skip the box.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Got the fresh glow foundation in the mail yesterday in #11 (porcelain, the lightest shade they offer) unfortunately, it's about a shade or two too dark for me. I'm fairer than nw15 in MAC. I currently use MUFE Ultra HD in Y205, which is a suuuuper fair neutral shade, it's probably a shade too light but it's the closest I've ever been to matching and I can always warm it up with bronzer.   However, the formula is sooooo lovely, I'm going to try to make it work. Today I mixed it with Ultra HD. I did one full pump MUFE, and 1/2 pump burberry. It went on so nice and blends perfectly together. It gives great medium coverage easily. I'll see how it wears throughout the day.  I wore the burberry alone last night and the shade seemed to match in all lighting except my super yellow nasty bathroom lighting. It was dusk outside though so I couldn't see exactly. I was going to a dark bar so I didn't mind if it oxidized a little so I could get a feel for the formula / wear. I loved how it felt and how it looked. Definitely dewy. Light/medium coverage. Built up beautifully to medium without looking cakey or needing tons of product. Didn't feel sticky or too wet after it set. I always use a setting spray because it's soooo humid in florida and we were outside at night for about 4.5 hours. When I got home it still looked freshly applied after about 6.5 hours but it was time for bed so I washed it off and was unable to test it for the long haul.   Sorry for the big spheal.


  Thank you for such a well thought out and detailed review.  I have worn one of the original foundations from Burberry in the past. I never really fell in love with it, but I'd love to try another one from them again. Let us know what you ultimately decide about this one.


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 22, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Just received the Burberry Face Contour Pen (in Dark no. 2), Fresh Glow Highlighting Pen and the Cashmere concealer.  I like the Contour Pen; I was thanking God that it was dark enough on my NC 50 skin tone, which is actually a bit darker due to how much I've tanned this summer. It has a slightly waxy texture; EXTREMELY easy to blend, which is great, and the color (Dark, at least) is cool toned. The Fresh Glow pen has a similar texture, although a bit less waxy and dries to a drier, kind of cream to powder finish. Same color and tone as the liquid version of itself.  I've never had a sponge tip concealer, but I like the small tip of this one (I think its slightly smaller than the Tom Ford version, but I haven't played with that one since its initial release). I bought Chestnut No. 10, which is a great subtle brightening concealer for me (it's pretty similar to NARS Amande in tone, but I'll have to compare once I get home), especially if I want to do very natural highlighting.


   Oh man. My never ending wish list just got longer. Thanks for this review. That contour pen sounds really nice. So does the concealer. Amande is HG for me but I have to top it with touch éclat to get the effect I like. So this may be right up my alley.


----------



## peanut (Aug 23, 2015)

Quote:
   Originally Posted by *Bronwyn* 

 
  Oh my gosh that is so cool! That show is just excellent


  You watch too!!! Isn't Better Call Saul just the best? Did you watch Breaking Bad as well? The building I work in is used as Jimmy McGill's (i.e., Saul's) brother's law firm. I was able to watch a few scenes being filmed in the lobby from the third floor balcony, which was lots of fun. But I found myself playing hooky from work way too often. At one point I was so tempted to shout down to the makeup artist in the lobby, "What kind of makeup brushes are you using?" Next time... lol!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 23, 2015)

peanut said:


> Quote:
> You watch too!!! Isn't Better Call Saul just the best? Did you watch Breaking Bad as well? The building I work in is used as Jimmy McGill's (i.e., Saul's) brother's law firm. I was able to watch a few scenes being filmed in the lobby from the third floor balcony, which was lots of fun. But I found myself playing hooky from work way too often. At one point I was so tempted to shout down to the makeup artist in the lobby, "What kind of makeup brushes are you using?" Next time... lol!


  Yes! It is. I think it really rivals the quality of breaking bad. The dark comedy is just so spot on. That's so cool! You totes should ask  That would be a huge distraction


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 24, 2015)

It's here!! I love that it's not completely matte.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 24, 2015)

So I finally got a response back from sephora. They just said to call their customer service line. That's exactly what I wanted to avoid due to phone anxiety. Oh well, I guess I will have to.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 24, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> So I finally got a response back from sephora. They just said to call their customer service line. That's exactly what I wanted to avoid due to phone anxiety. Oh well, I guess I will have to.


  I hate when I get phone anxiety. But at least no one can see the crazy faces and (sometimes) inappropriate gestures I'm making at them when things aren't going my way.  Hopefully you'll get a sweet competent person and it will all be resolved easily.  ****fingers crossed****


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 24, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I hate when I get phone anxiety. But at least no one can see the crazy faces and (sometimes) inappropriate gestures I'm making at them when things aren't going my way. Hopefully you'll get a sweet competent person and it will all be resolved easily. ****fingers crossed****


  <3 thank you. Yes, that's very true. For me, it is lots of hand clenching. I just need to get it over with so I'm writing down on all the info I'll potentially need.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2015)

Got my Palette as well!! The green is gorgeous!!!!!!!!







  The picture is making the swatch more bland than it is!! The black shade is the only matte one!!others have a lovely sheen to it!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 25, 2015)

This looks pretty! I've been wavering on whether or not I need this one. Does the green look like anything else you have?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> This looks pretty! I've been wavering on whether or not I need this one. Does the green look like anything else you have?


 It's a blackened olive green with a golden sheen!! Kind of like if the deepest green in tisse D automne had a golden sheen!! I think Armani green iron over a black base could yield the same effect (maybe a tad more sheen than this one) !! Overall I really like it!! Tbh I went in for the camo pattern but the green is brilliant!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's a *blackened olive green with a golden sheen*!! Kind of like if the deepest green in tisse D automne had a golden sheen!! I think Armani green iron over a black base could yield the same effect (maybe a tad more sheen than this one) !! Overall I really like it!! Tbh I went in for the camo pattern but the green is brilliant!!


  I was browsing the threads and saw this comment.  It drew me in, now I must get this palette! what is it and where do I get it?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

peanut said:


> Quote:
> You watch too!!! Isn't Better Call Saul just the best? Did you watch Breaking Bad as well? The building I work in is used as Jimmy McGill's (i.e., Saul's) brother's law firm. I was able to watch a few scenes being filmed in the lobby from the third floor balcony, which was lots of fun. But I found myself playing hooky from work way too often. At one point I was so tempted to shout down to the makeup artist in the lobby, "What kind of makeup brushes are you using?" Next time... lol!


  LOL, you really should do it!  LOL


----------



## peanut (Aug 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, you really should do it!  LOL


Next time I'll put on my big-girl pants and just do it!! lol!


----------



## peanut (Aug 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got my Palette as well!! The green is gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, so pretty!!! Thank you both for such lovely photos!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 27, 2015)

So the 7 day hold on my transaction lifted, so I attempted my order again and this time it went through  I'm also planning on getting a couple more items (doing a separate order so i can get an extra promo)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> So the 7 day hold on my transaction lifted, so I attempted my order again and this time it went through  I'm also planning on getting a couple more items (doing a separate order so i can get an extra promo)


  Yay! Finally!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got my Palette as well!! The green is gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is making the swatch more bland than it is!! The black shade is the only matte one!!others have a lovely sheen to it!!


 Super pretty! Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 27, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yay! Finally!!


  Thanks! Exactly how I feel!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 28, 2015)

I just got the Nude wet and dry eye shadow.  Wow, it is really lovely...today is the first time I'm wearing it so I'm hoping it holds up all day...


----------



## Haviggi (Aug 28, 2015)

When i was on vacation in Greece i visited  the Burberry counter and i found the old and raved Pale Barley number 22 ! I immediately grabbed it! I had the chance to compare it at the same time with the new one (no 102 i think) and the old one seemed more complex to me so  i decided to by the old better one!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 29, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> When i was on vacation in Greece i visited the Burberry counter and i found the old and raved Pale Barley number 22 ! I immediately grabbed it! I had the chance to compare it at the same time with the new one (no 102 i think) and the old one seemed more complex to me so i decided to by the old better one!


Great! I wish I had a backup of the old Pale Barley.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 29, 2015)

I just got a call from my Burberry counter that they have the collection in.  I already bought the palette though.  I will go check out the other products.  I wish I had gotten the call earlier.  I would have certainly gone today.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2015)

Are you getting anything else ICE?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Are you getting anything else ICE?


Probably the two green polishes.  Maybe the green eyeliner.  Maybe the contour pen.  Eventually Earthy blush.  It's been on my list for awhile but its perm so . . .


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 29, 2015)

Ooh I just saw something on IG that looks like it might be a Burberry counter at Bloomies 59th! This is great as I rather shop there as I have a frequent shopper's card there and I don't have a Saks one.  I wonder if they have one at the Soho location as I was planning to go there tomorrow since they have a Tom Ford counter.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 29, 2015)

Everything Burberry is sold out on sephora. So weird


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 29, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Everything Burberry is sold out on sephora. So weird


  Was just coming in to say that! I was about to purchase when I saw my items were "sold out". I really wanted to try the eyeliners! =*(


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 30, 2015)

Actually it seems like almost everything on Sephora is out of stock, so it seems to be a tech glitch. I browsed 5 other brands and nothing I wanted was in stock.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2015)

Burberry is at Bloomies @59th NYC!  It looks very nice there.  It looks like a mini boutique.  It is next to Nars if anyone is able to go there.  I picked up Storm Green and Antique Gold eyeliners.  Antique Gold had a chubby stick that looked like the same color.  Maybe a bit warmer but I went with the thin liner for now.  I may just try that chubby stick soon.  I also picked up the khaki polish.  They didn't get in Cadet Green polish yet so I'm waiting for that.  

  They have this computer type thing where you place a lipstick or nail polish (which are next to the computer) on it and it shows the same color on the model on the screen.  I've never seen anything like that before.  I wonder how that technology works.  I think it must have some kind of sticker or sensor on each tube or bottle.  

  I also tried the Fresh Glow foundation.  I liked it but decided to wait a few weeks.  I don't like buying all this foundation in the summer.  I already bought 2 this summer.  I don't think I got much darker this summer but I want to make sure I don't have to turn around and buy another color in a couple of weeks.  The SA matched me to Almond so I'm going to have to remember that.  I do want to check the foundation shades I already have.  I never felt the shades were quite right. The one I tried today looked good. The lighting is excellent in the mini boutique.  Best of all triple points was today and I think there will be another one in September so I'll try to go back then.  

  Oh yeah and I asked the SA about using the camo palette.  I had seen some Burberry youtube videos on the Fall collection but they didn't do a look with the Camouflage palette.  She basically told me training showed how I probably would have used it anyway.  Beige all over, green on lid, black on the crease.  But another way she said they were showing it was to mix all the colors on your brush in the palette and then place on the lid.  I never would have thought of that but I'm concerned about making a mess of the pattern.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your experience - I'm glad Burberry is showing up at other stores. The Nordie's near me has them but there's never anyone there to help you.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah, I thought it might be a glitch.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 30, 2015)

Has anyone with sensitive skin found the burberry blushes irritating. I've read a fair few reviews that say they have a rather strong rose scent. For reference, I find the guerlain pressed meteorites irritating to the skin.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Sep 2, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience - I'm glad Burberry is showing up at other stores. The Nordie's near me has them but there's never anyone there to help you.


  JerseyGirl -- where in NJ are you?  I'm in Northern NJ, newark/bloomfield area and looking for a burberry counter.  Haven't come across one


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Ladydee91500 said:


> JerseyGirl -- where in NJ are you?  I'm in Northern NJ, newark/bloomfield area and looking for a burberry counter.  Haven't come across one


  Nordstrom's Garden State Plaza, Paramus. Not too far from you!


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Sep 2, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Nordstrom's Garden State Plaza, Paramus. Not too far from you!


  Thank you muchos doll!!! i've been buying everything online... it'll be nice to get to try the stuff first.  I'm dying for the Burberry Gold Glow highlighter - wondering if I'll have any luck.... damn all these pretty highlighters


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Ladydee91500 said:


> Thank you muchos doll!!! i've been buying everything online... it'll be nice to get to try the stuff first.  I'm dying for the Burberry Gold Glow highlighter - wondering if I'll have any luck.... damn all these pretty highlighters


  Yes highlighter overload. I'm sure we can glow all over for years...


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 2, 2015)

Got my burberry fresh glow fluid base in nude radiance and burberry wet dry silk shadow in khaki green in the mail  The sephora gwp was a mini kat von d liner in trooper so that'll be nice to try out as well. The cardboard packaging alone feels so luxe.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Got my burberry fresh glow fluid base in nude radiance and burberry wet dry silk shadow in khaki green in the mail  The sephora gwp was a mini kat von d liner in trooper so that'll be nice to try out as well. The cardboard packaging alone feels so luxe.


  It's true even the boxes are gorgeous. It's a shame to throw them away! How do you like the khaki?


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 2, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> How do you like the khaki?


  Totally. I need to get rid of some boxes, and maybe just keep my chanel and burberry ones. I haven't tried it yet. It's looks fairly shimmery in the pan and a bit lighter than I expected. What's interesting to me about burberry shadows, is just looking at them, you can tell they will be buttery as he#@!


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 3, 2015)

So I've been wearing the nude radiance and khaki green today. Both products are sheer but buildable. I only used one pump of nr and it is extremely subtle yet quite lovely and has not irritated my sensitive skin yet. t I found this works for my whole face for an extremely subtle glow. The shadow is a medium muted green, very neutral and in line with the aw collection look. can't wait for my kisses lipstick in beige nude to come. nervous as this is the msot I've ever paid for a lipstick. Usually I don't go higher than mac, or the couple times I found high end lipsticks that were severely discounted. I love the weight of the packaging. The plaid pattern is embedded which is quite a unique touch. No noticeable scent n the nr.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> So I've been wearing the nude radiance and khaki green today. Both products are sheer but buildable. I only used one pump of nr and it is extremely subtle yet quite lovely and has not irritated my sensitive skin yet. t I found this works for my whole face for an extremely subtle glow. The shadow is a medium muted green, very neutral and in line with the aw collection look. can't wait for my kisses lipstick in beige nude to come. nervous as this is the msot I've ever paid for a lipstick. Usually I don't go higher than mac, or the couple times I found high end lipsticks that were severely discounted. I love the weight of the packaging. The plaid pattern is embedded which is quite a unique touch. No noticeable scent n the nr.


  So glad you are liking the glow and the shadow. I haven't tried the kisses lipstick, yet. I have a few of the earliest formula and the taste was too much for me. My favorite color was rosewood but I couldn't wear it anymore because of the fragrance and taste. I hope the new ones aren't like that. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 3, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> So glad you are liking the glow and the shadow. I haven't tried the kisses lipstick, yet. I have a few of the earliest formula and the taste was too much for me. My favorite color was rosewood but I couldn't wear it anymore because of the fragrance and taste. I hope the new ones aren't like that. Let us know how you like it.


  Yeah, I'm happy, especially since the luminizer was 54. My goodness. I don't buy foundation, and only drugstore concealer so I guess it evens out. Yeah, the kisses formula isn't scented which is good. I don't get why so many high end brands scent their products. It's not good for the skin.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 7, 2015)

Purchased the Cashmere foundation today and will test drive it tomorrow. My shade (Chestnut) is looking a leeeetle bit orange though...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got my Palette as well!! The green is gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Great pics Vee.  Love the shade of green!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Purchased the Cashmere foundation today and will test drive it tomorrow. My shade (Chestnut) is looking a leeeetle bit orange though...


  Oh I hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

So the Burberry Cashmere Foundation is a little bit of an anomaly. It appears, in every way, to be much too warm and orange. As I was applying it on my face today, I was dreading what the color would look like once it set and possibly oxidized...

  But it looks fine! I don't know if it's the other components I used with it (tinted powder, highlighter, etc.) but it doesn't look orange at all in pics or in person.


  As for the finish, I'd definitely say they are right in saying that it's a soft matte foundation; the appearance it gives is very skin like and soft. It's also extremely lightweight, which is very nice. I'll be test driving it more in the next few days (along with 2 other foundations... yes I've gone foundation crazy this month) to see how it holds up in the humidity.


----------



## Lile (Sep 10, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So the Burberry Cashmere Foundation is a little bit of an anomaly. It appears, in every way, to be much too warm and orange. As I was applying it on my face today, I was dreading what the color would look like once it set and possibly oxidized...  But it looks fine! I don't know if it's the other components I used with it (tinted powder, highlighter, etc.) but it doesn't look orange at all in pics or in person.   As for the finish, I'd definitely say they are right in saying that it's a soft matte foundation; the appearance it gives is very skin like and soft. It's also extremely lightweight, which is very nice. I'll be test driving it more in the next few days (along with 2 other foundations... yes I've gone foundation crazy this month) to see how it holds up in the humidity.


 Thank you for your thoughts on the foundation. I'm thinking of getting it. Do you know the difference between this new foundation and the Velvet one?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

Lile said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on the foundation. I'm thinking of getting it. Do you know the difference between this new foundation and the Velvet one?


  I was never able to try the Velvet because the shades in that particular formula never ran dark enough.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 10, 2015)

So hold the phone, van has a burberry counter. Going to van as there are half price ferry deals on right now with a friend.


----------



## Lile (Sep 10, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I was never able to try the Velvet because the shades in that particular formula never ran dark enough.


  Many thanks for your reply. I'm glad that the Cashmere foundation has more shade options.


----------



## Jumping Mice (Sep 14, 2015)

Has anyone with NC20-25 skin used the Sheer Luminous Nude Powder? I don't know which shade to pick, reviews and swatches are scarce and Sephora doesn't provide shade descriptions.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 18, 2015)

THERE'S A COUNTER IN TORONTO AGAIN!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















  I got to visit it today at Yorkdale Hudson's Bay. It's not near the mall entrance, it's near Giorgio Armani.

  The rep there said that the Storm Green and Antique Gold eyeliners are limited edition. Is this true? It doesn't show that on the Sephora site but I don't know if it would anyway. The liners haven't come in yet, but there is a grand opening happening next weekend (26th & 27th) with a GWP.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 20, 2015)

Omg S/S16 :thud: :eyelove: https://instagram.com/p/72ZsZzxJCN/


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I need that highlighter!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I need that highlighter!!


  Yessssssss & the bronzer(?)


----------



## Monsy (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 20, 2015)

Looking at the short ig video i don't think that's a bronzer. Very likely nude and warm glow highlighters just repackaged.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> So the Burberry Cashmere Foundation is a little bit of an anomaly. It appears, in every way, to be much too warm and orange. As I was applying it on my face today, I was dreading what the color would look like once it set and possibly oxidized...
> 
> But it looks fine! I don't know if it's the other components I used with it (tinted powder, highlighter, etc.) but it doesn't look orange at all in pics or in person.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info!  I'm probably going to try the Fresh Glow foundation and powder foundation soon.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 20, 2015)

When at first i saw the beautiful dantelle patterns i wished there would be a powder with this pattern and here they will be  Well done Burberry!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And pics from the original fabric pattern! I so love how Burberry adjust every seasonal runway inspiration to each makeup line!


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 20, 2015)

I really want to get one of these highlighters. Though it depends because I'm fairly sensitive to scent and don't see the logic in scented powders.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  very pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Burberry is at Bloomies @59th NYC!  It looks very nice there.  It looks like a mini boutique.  It is next to Nars if anyone is able to go there.  I picked up Storm Green and Antique Gold eyeliners.  Antique Gold had a chubby stick that looked like the same color.  Maybe a bit warmer but I went with the thin liner for now.  I may just try that chubby stick soon.  I also picked up the khaki polish.  They didn't get in Cadet Green polish yet so I'm waiting for that.
> 
> They have this computer type thing where you place a lipstick or nail polish (which are next to the computer) on it and it shows the same color on the model on the screen.  I've never seen anything like that before.  I wonder how that technology works.  I think it must have some kind of sticker or sensor on each tube or bottle.
> 
> ...


  how do you like the eyeliners?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    Oh NO----NEED!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg S/S16 :thud: :eyelove: https://instagram.com/p/72ZsZzxJCN/


  Heck yeah! This is so happening. Must, need, want, gimmie!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 21, 2015)

I am interested in three shades of the new kisses: 
  Cameo nude, nude beige and pale nude.

  Finding swatches is almost impossible

  I only found cameo nude
  http://gummyvision.com/gummyvision/2015/8/31/burberry-kisses-lip-gloss-in-cameo-nude-melon-burberry-first-kiss-glossy-balm-in-rose-blush


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am interested in three shades of the new kisses:
> Cameo nude, nude beige and pale nude.
> 
> Finding swatches is almost impossible
> ...


  I own nude beige. Sheer, and buildable to light coverage. Very classic sixties nude. Creamy, and not long lasting. Comfortable to wear. Not drying. I'm hoping to get cashmere nude at some point.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 22, 2015)

Major burberry find today. Picked up a burberry lip mist in feather pink at winners for 24.99 before taxes. So stoked!


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 23, 2015)

Another major burberry find today. A burberry lip cover lipstick in romantic rose.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 24, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Another major burberry find today. A burberry lip cover lipstick in romantic rose.


  That's great! How do you like it?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 24, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> That's great! How do you like it?


  It's nice. It's a warm light peach peach on me. Very creamy. Glides on like a dream. Strongish floral scent but it mostly goes away after a while.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Major burberry find today. Picked up a burberry lip mist in feather pink at winners for 24.99 before taxes. So stoked!


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :con:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  That's really stunning!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am interested in three shades of the new kisses:
> Cameo nude, nude beige and pale nude.
> 
> Finding swatches is almost impossible
> ...


 That's nice. I hope swatches of the others surface soon.


----------



## Ellie S Mtl (Oct 3, 2015)

be still, my beating heart!
  I only tried their lip products I really hope this turns out to be good because it looks amazing


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg S/S16 :thud: :eyelove: https://instagram.com/p/72ZsZzxJCN/


  These look so pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am interested in three shades of the new kisses:  Cameo nude, nude beige and pale nude.  Finding swatches is almost impossible  I only found cameo nude http://gummyvision.com/gummyvision/...burberry-first-kiss-glossy-balm-in-rose-blush


  Their first glosses were so fragranced I couldn't stand to wear them!  The next time I'm in Nordies I'll check these out and try to swatch them...


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2015)

I think the new ones don't have fragrance


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 4, 2015)

Has anyone seen swatches of the matte lipsticks, the latest ones where the numbers start with 4 not 3 ?  This is the only review/swatches I've seen but I'm interested in seeing other colors.  http://www.thehappysloths.com/2015/09/burberry-lip-velvet-long-lasting-matte-lipsticks-review-swatches-military-red-honeysuckle.html


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 6, 2015)

I have Trench, Shell and today I bought the Nude eyeshadow.

  I swatched both Shell and Gold Pearl and they looked identical. Did anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2015)

has anyone figured out how do the new foundation shades co-relate to the old ones?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Eyeliner https://instagram.com/p/8zIgJjyqsk/


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Eyeliner https://instagram.com/p/8zIgJjyqsk/


 :eyelove:


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :eyelove:


   Uh-oh lol


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

I finally nabbed the Beauty Box when it came back into stock even though I have a full-sized Earthy because I have a feeling I'm going to be traveling a lot soon so it will be so useful.

  Kinda loving the photos as of late!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like the Holiday collection has been posted at Sephora.  If you missed out on the Gold quad from last year, RUN! It's back!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Looks like the Holiday collection has been posted at Sephora.  If you missed out on the Gold quad from last year, RUN! It's back!


   [@]Prettypackages[/@]  [@]Prettypackages[/@], you heard that?!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @Prettypackages, you heard that?!


  OH wow, thank you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OH wow, thank you!!!


  Sorry to yell lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sorry to yell lol


  lol but yes that palette is totally worth it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> lol but yes that palette is totally worth it!!!


   My favourite lol Thank you [@]starletta8[/@]!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @starletta8!


  Mine too!! It ranks pretty high in my book too!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OH wow, thank you!!!


 
  LOL, I couldn't remember who was still looking for it.

  Here's the breakdown (all in gold packaging like last year):

  Burberry Eye Colour Cream #120- Festive Gold $30 (new)
  Burberry Fresh Glow Luminous Base #01 $48 (in prior years, perm with new packaging)
  Burberry Complete Eyeshadow Palette- Gold $60 (last year's palette)
  Burberry Nail Polish- #300 Military Red $22 (perm, LE packaging)
  Burberry Nail Polish- #449 Festive Gold $22 (new)
  Burberry Kisses- #120 Festive Gold  $33 (new)
  Burberry Kisses- #109 Military Red $33 (perm, LE packaging)

  Looks like there are also probably glosses and a LE version of My Burberry with this collection, but not on Sephora yet.

  ETA, here's a link: http://www.lipstiq.com/2015/106182/burberry-launches-a-festive-edition-of-my-burberry-eau-de-parfum


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @starletta8!


 
  You're welcome! It's not often that my reaction is to run here and put it on blast but I knew someone was looking for it- and that things will likely fly with F&F!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> lol but yes that palette is totally worth it!!!


  guess I found something to buy! LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine too!! It ranks pretty high in my book too!!


 


starletta8 said:


> LOL, I couldn't remember who was still looking for it.  Here's the breakdown (all in gold packaging like last year):  Burberry Eye Colour Cream #120- Festive Gold $30 (new) Burberry Fresh Glow Luminous Base #01 $48 (in prior years, perm with new packaging) Burberry Complete Eyeshadow Palette- Gold $60 (last year's palette) Burberry Nail Polish- #300 Military Red $22 (perm, LE packaging) Burberry Nail Polish- #449 Festive Gold $22 (new) Burberry Kisses- #120 Festive Gold  $33 (new) Burberry Kisses- #109 Military Red $33 (perm, LE packaging)  Looks like there are also probably glosses and a LE version of My Burberry with this collection, but not on Sephora yet.  ETA, here's a link: http://www.lipstiq.com/2015/106182/burberry-launches-a-festive-edition-of-my-burberry-eau-de-parfum


   Huh!    





starletta8 said:


> You're welcome! It's not often that my reaction is to run here and put it on blast but I knew someone was looking for it- and that things will likely fly with F&F!


   :bouquet:   





Prettypackages said:


> no don't be sorry. I needed that.    guess I found something to buy! LOL


   lol


----------



## Lile (Oct 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> LOL, I couldn't remember who was still looking for it.  Here's the breakdown (all in gold packaging like last year):  Burberry Eye Colour Cream #120- Festive Gold $30 (new) Burberry Fresh Glow Luminous Base #01 $48 (in prior years, perm with new packaging) Burberry Complete Eyeshadow Palette- Gold $60 (last year's palette) Burberry Nail Polish- #300 Military Red $22 (perm, LE packaging) Burberry Nail Polish- #449 Festive Gold $22 (new) Burberry Kisses- #120 Festive Gold  $33 (new) Burberry Kisses- #109 Military Red $33 (perm, LE packaging)  Looks like there are also probably glosses and a LE version of My Burberry with this collection, but not on Sephora yet.  ETA, here's a link: http://www.lipstiq.com/2015/106182/burberry-launches-a-festive-edition-of-my-burberry-eau-de-parfum


  Thank you! I had to get the Festive Gold Eye Cream.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

Lile said:


> Thank you! I had to get the Festive Gold Eye Cream.


  Yay! Let us know how it is


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 17, 2015)

Picked up the 2 new eyeliners in-store today- love them!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Picked up the 2 new eyeliners in-store today- love them!


  Awesome @starletta8 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your lovely goodies.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Awesome @starletta8 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'll swatch once there's light again and post- it's Antique Gold and a lovely khaki green that I can't recall the shade name for without opening the bag, LOL.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 17, 2015)

I just returned Stormy Green Effortless Kohl eyeliner, very sadly. I would have kept it but it'd only be for the packaging. It applies smoothly and has great pigmentation, but it isn't green enough on me nor, more importantly, allows for much smudge-play before it sets, or at least it didn't for me. However, it *does* smudge to my lower lids(as most liners do). I also have Chestnut Brown and it performs the same. =( But with Sephora's new policies (refunds only within 30 days) I have kept it for now. I find the only liners which don't give me raccoon eyes is Marc Jacobs' Beauty Brown(out), specifically. With all the liners I have I couldn't justify keeping this aside from the prettiness in the packaging I got to handle every morning!

  Having said all that, Antique Gold is on my list. It looks different enough to add to my stash. =P And Eye COlour Cream in Mink gives such a gorgeous subtle smokey eye. _T__hose_ I'll have to get more of!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 17, 2015)

It's funny, I asked the SA about the Holiday collection this week and all she mentioned was gold packaging.  She didn't say much else so I figured there wasn't much new if anything.  I'll check out the eyeshadow in the pot and the gloss and nail polish but I'm not that excited.  That might be a good thing.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 17, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> I just returned Stormy Green Effortless Kohl eyeliner, very sadly. I would have kept it but it'd only be for the packaging. It applies smoothly and has great pigmentation, but it isn't green enough on me nor, more importantly, allows for much smudge-play before it sets, or at least it didn't for me. However, it *does* smudge to my lower lids(as most liners do). I also have Chestnut Brown and it performs the same. =( But with Sephora's new policies (refunds only within 30 days) I have kept it for now. I find the only liners which don't give me raccoon eyes is Marc Jacobs' Beauty Brown(out), specifically. With all the liners I have I couldn't justify keeping this aside from the prettiness in the packaging I got to handle every morning!
> 
> Having said all that, Antique Gold is on my list. It looks different enough to add to my stash. =P And Eye COlour Cream in Mink gives such a gorgeous subtle smokey eye. _T__hose_ I'll have to get more of!


 
  I'm sorry that you've had that experience.

  That said, I've found that smudging in some formulas is a YMMV experience- largely because everyone's body chemistry is different. Likewise, whether you have oily lids or not, what base products you're using, etc, etc, etc.

  I say that because I have Pale Grape and haven't experienced those issues. It stays put for me. Storm Grey performed the same for me as well.


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 19, 2015)

I would love if Festive Gold cream eyeshadow would be more pigmented than Dior's fusion mono Blazing one from state of gold collection!ive been eyeing on the Military Red for a long time so it would be a nice adding with the gold packaging! I have the palette from last year so the cream shadow and a lipstick maybe!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 19, 2015)

BlahWah said:


> I just returned Stormy Green Effortless Kohl eyeliner, very sadly. I would have kept it but it'd only be for the packaging. It applies smoothly and has great pigmentation, but it isn't green enough on me nor, more importantly, allows for much smudge-play before it sets, or at least it didn't for me. However, it *does* smudge to my lower lids(as most liners do). I also have Chestnut Brown and it performs the same. =( But with Sephora's new policies (refunds only within 30 days) I have kept it for now. I find the only liners which don't give me raccoon eyes is Marc Jacobs' Beauty Brown(out), specifically. With all the liners I have I couldn't justify keeping this aside from the prettiness in the packaging I got to handle every morning!  Having said all that, Antique Gold is on my list. It looks different enough to add to my stash. =P And Eye COlour Cream in Mink gives such a gorgeous subtle smokey eye. _T__hose_ I'll have to get more of!


  What is so special about the packaging?  Am I missing something? I looked it up and it didn't look spectacular, like for example the MAC Guo Pei.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 19, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I looked it up and it didn't look spectacular, like for example the MAC Guo Pei.


  Honestly, no. Same packaging, just different shade of grey, as Dior's waterproof liners.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone getting anything in the gold packaging?  Just noticed the collection is up on Sephora & Nordstrom this morning.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 20, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Anyone getting anything in the gold packaging?  Just noticed the collection is up on Sephora & Nordstrom this morning.


 It's the same as last year's holiday except for the cream eyeshadow!! If you don't have the quad yet you need oke: ! Honestly it's one of my fav e/s quads!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 20, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Just noticed the collection is up on Sephora & Nordstrom this morning.


 
  Yes, I'll get the gold polish. The gold products are a different gold than the last 2 years.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's the same as last year's holiday except for the cream eyeshadow!! If you don't have the quad yet you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's close but not actually the same as last year.

  Last year's red was the old formulas, so it was Oxblood in gold packaging. In 2015, it's Military Red in gold packaging- in the new formula.

  2015's gold is actually different, at least in the nail polish. This will be my third year of Burberry holiday collection golds- and they're all different.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 20, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yes, I'll get the gold polish. The gold products are a different gold than the last 2 years.


  Nice! I'm eyeing the gold polish as well & the E/S quad, maybe more, not sure yet.   You mean the gold packaging is different?


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's the same as last year's holiday except for the cream eyeshadow!! If you don't have the quad yet you need oke: ! Honestly it's one of my fav e/s quads!


  LOL, now you know I'm lemming for a good quad right now bc of Chanel's games with their quad.   I definitely want this quad, I didn't see it on Nord but it's on sephora. Any other must haves, I'm really digging the gold packaging & I overlooked it last year.   The highlighter I heard is reallyyyy perfumy, which would make it a big ol no for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 20, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> LOL, now you know I'm lemming for a good quad right now bc of Chanel's games with their quad.   I definitely want this quad, I didn't see it on Nord but it's on sephora. Any other must haves, I'm really digging the gold packaging & I overlooked it last year.   The highlighter I heard is reallyyyy perfumy, which would make it a big ol no for me.


 The quad is a must!!  The highlighter is definitely VERY perfumey !! I haven't seen the swatches of the new gold lip mist (but probably would be nice as a lipstick topper) or the cream eye color! I think the eye color will be pretty


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 20, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> You mean the gold packaging is different?


 
  Nope. Gold packaging is the same.

  Gold shades of _product_ are different every year. Bringing back the quad and powder is a first for Burberry.


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 20, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Nope. Gold packaging is the same.  Gold shades of _product_ are different every year. Bringing back the quad and powder is a first for Burberry.


  I see, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 20, 2015)

Impatiently waiting for it to show up on the Canadian site


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

Finally got around to swatching and photographing recent purchases- including the 2 eyeliners:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's close but not actually the same as last year.
> 
> Last year's red was the old formulas, so it was Oxblood in gold packaging. In 2015, it's Military Red in gold packaging- in the new formula.
> 
> 2015's gold is actually different, at least in the nail polish. This will be my third year of Burberry holiday collection golds- and they're all different.


  I was wondering about the nail polish.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's close but not actually the same as last year.  Last year's red was the old formulas, so it was Oxblood in gold packaging. In 2015, it's Military Red in gold packaging- in the new formula.  2015's gold is actually different, at least in the nail polish. This will be my third year of Burberry holiday collection golds- and they're all different.


  How do you find the wear on the NP formula? I haven't tried their NPs yet, I'm thinking its time to dive in soon...


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 23, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> How do you find the wear on the NP formula? I haven't tried their NPs yet, I'm thinking its time to dive in soon...


 
  I'm the wrong person to ask- I've only found a handful of shades out of my nearly 1200-bottle-strong stash that make it more than 24 hours without chipping. Body chemistry, I guess.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 24, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm the wrong person to ask- I've only found a handful of shades out of my nearly 1200-bottle-strong stash that make it more than 24 hours without chipping. Body chemistry, I guess.


  Wow! I don't get very long wear from any polish either... Only gel polish lasts on me but they wreck my nails which are on the thinner side, so I really hate doing gels.  Still gonna try one eventually...maybe I'll luck out!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't get this holiday collection - everything looks the same as last year but it is not??


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I don't get this holiday collection - everything looks the same as last year but it is not??


 So there are some rereleases and some new le items and some perm items with special packaging.  The fragranced gold luminizing powder-rerelease Gold lipstick in kisses formula- le Gold lipgloss in kisses formula-le Last year, they also did a gold lipstick and lipgloss but those were in different formulas. Military red lipstick and gloss in special packaging Nail polish a red one and a gold one Gold quad rerelease Cream shadow in gold le


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2015)

Just saw on ig that the powder is not the same one as last year even the swatch looks different and has no scent


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Just saw on ig that the powder is not the same one as last year even the swatch looks different and has no scent


 :shock:


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes i am confused too


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Just saw on ig that the powder is not the same one as last year even the swatch looks different and has no scent


 That's so weird


----------



## Monsy (Oct 24, 2015)

Couldn't they just create new collection?  This is so non innovative from them


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 24, 2015)

I ordered the gold lipstick and gold cream shadow. I know I'll like them but I defs agree they should've done something new. They should've made a new quad


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Couldn't they just create new collection? This is so non innovative from them


  Amen!  So disappointed.


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 24, 2015)

A wet dry silk and wet dry glow quad would be cool


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Just saw on ig that the powder is not the same one as last year even the swatch looks different and has no scent


  Is the new powder for sale yet?  I have only seen the fragranced one, but I haven't looked all that hard.


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Is the new powder for sale yet?  I have only seen the fragranced one, but I haven't looked all that hard.


 I think the other one is for the spring collection 2016


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Couldn't they just create new collection? This is so non innovative from them


 
  This is what they've done last THREE holidays. I think this is the new standard from Burberry. Repackage base in gold, repackage a red lipstick, gloss, nail polish in gold, release a new gold shade. Wash, spin, repeat.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes i have fresh glow in golden packaging from 3 holidays ago


----------



## KateH22 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this thread.  I'm looking to buy a powder foundation and was thinking of getting the Fresh Glow Compact.  I've never used Burberry foundations and don't know which shade to choose.  Can I ask how yellow is Ochre Nude?  And what undertone is the shade 10 Light Honey?  Are these shades very light?  I normally wear Chanel B20, YSL B30 or B40.  Many thanks.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

KateH22 said:


> Many thanks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes i have fresh glow in golden packaging from 3 holidays ago


    I have the one from last year-----this is a bit of a let down.


----------



## KateH22 (Oct 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :welcome2:


  Thank you.:flower:


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm thrilled that I've been able to nab some reasonably priced BUs for my beloved Trench as of late. (By reasonable, I mean within $3 or $4 of original retail). I'm still going to cry when I go through all 6 of them.  Since I use it every single day, it'll be in less than 5 years.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2015)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s//4184420?origin=category&BaseUrl=Beauty+%26+Fragrance


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s//4184420?origin=category&BaseUrl=Beauty+&+Fragrance


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 29, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm thrilled that I've been able to nab some reasonably priced BUs for my beloved Trench as of late. (By reasonable, I mean within $3 or $4 of original retail). I'm still going to cry when I go through all 6 of them.  Since I use it every single day, it'll be in less than 5 years.


  Maybe they'll bring it back??? *fingers crossed***


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s//4184420?origin=category&BaseUrl=Beauty+%26+Fragrance


    Nice---is that part of the holiday 'gold' collection?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s//4184420?origin=category&BaseUrl=Beauty+%26+Fragrance


 
  Ooh, I like this! I'll have to see if the holiday collection is out at my local boutique.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 30, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> starletta8 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thrilled that I've been able to nab some reasonably priced BUs for my beloved Trench as of late. (By reasonable, I mean within $3 or $4 of original retail). I'm still going to cry when I go through all 6 of them.  Since I use it every single day, it'll be in less than 5 years.
> ...


  "Trench" as in the nail polish or as in something else?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


>


 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Nice---is that part of the holiday 'gold' collection?[/COLOR]


  I thought so when I saw it was LE and in the gold theme    





starletta8 said:


> Ooh, I like this! I'll have to see if the holiday collection is out at my local boutique.


   I was so tempted to BU the quad.    It's my favourite from last holiday, and I love the Gold Glow highlighter as well.   I think I got the Trench Kiss lipstick two holiday seasons ago and gave it to my friend as it was a waste for me but the quad and the highlighter are wonderful.


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I thought so when I saw it was LE and in the gold theme I was so tempted to BU the quad.    It's my favourite from last holiday, and I love the Gold Glow highlighter as well.   I think I got the Trench Kiss lipstick two holiday seasons ago and gave it to my friend as it was a waste for me but the quad and the highlighter are wonderful.


  I wasn't able to get anything from this collection last year and I'm drawn to both the quad and the highlighter. Trying to figure out if the highlighter is close to something I already have.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

katred said:


> I wasn't able to get anything from this collection last year and I'm drawn to both the quad and the highlighter. Trying to figure out if the highlighter is close to something I already have.


  Those were the standouts of the collection for me. I hope you can check the highlighter in person.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

I saw parts of the collection at the boutique.  Gold NP is essentially a basic topcoat. Gold gloss is essentially clear w micro glitter. Gold lipstick is really close to last year.  Gold eyeshadow is awesome, looks similar to last years gold NP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Gold eyeshadow is awesome, looks similar to last years gold NP.


   I was totally looking at the gold eyeshadow---I had it in my cart but removed it------I decided to go w/the gold E/S in the Chanel holiday quad.


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 30, 2015)

I ordered the gold cream shadow. Will let you know how I like it. I have the gold quad from when it was first released. It is splendid.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I ordered the gold cream shadow. Will let you know how I like it. I have the gold quad from when it was first released. It is splendid.


   Oh no!!!  If you like it I just might have to revisit it.  If you're referring to the 2014 holiday quad # 25, I have that one too.  It's time to take that out again!  I love that quad!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 31, 2015)

I saw parts of the collection at the boutique.  Gold NP is essentially a basic topcoat. Gold glos





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  I was totally looking at the gold eyeshadow---I had it in my cart but removed it------I decided to go w/the gold E/S in the Chanel holiday quad.[/COLOR]


  Not even close, Meddy.  You need both.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 31, 2015)

Wearing the gold cream eyeshadow today and I have a few thoughts.



This is THE standout of the new items. I've seen all of the newbies, and this is the best piece IMO. 	
For those who have last holiday (2014)'s nail polish, this reads similar on the lids. It's a totally cool, nudey pink with a bit of multicolor shine in certain lights. Here's 2 posts about last year's nail color: http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-gold-oxblood-iconic-colour-nail-polish-reviews-photos-swatches  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/12/burberry-beauty-winter-glow-shades-of.html 	
This is totally unlike any other current gold out there- it's such a chic neutral! 	
It pairs _perfectly_ with Chanel Or Blanc on the lower lashline (last year's holiday) 
 
  Most importantly from my perspective, I'm not allergic! Hooray!


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  Oh no!!!  If you like it I just might have to revisit it.  If you're referring to the 2014 holiday quad # 25, I have that one too.  It's time to take that out again!  I love that quad!!![/COLOR]


 Yes I'm referring to the 2014 Burberry gold quad. It's one of the best pieces in my collection


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Wearing the gold cream eyeshadow today and I have a few thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Could you post a swatch?


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 31, 2015)

Does anyone know if the lipgloss oxblood no 23 is the same as oxblood 101?

  Also, how long do their glosses last, roughly?


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 1, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Could you post a swatch?


 
  It would be at least a week. I'm working a different schedule right now and I'm in before sunrise and out after sunset, 7 days a week. And my indoor light is the worst.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Yes I'm referring to the 2014 Burberry gold quad. It's one of the best pieces in my collection


    YES!!!  That's a really great quad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Does anyone know if the lipgloss oxblood no 23 is the same as oxblood 101?
> 
> Also, how long do their glosses last, roughly?


 Wish I could help but I only have one Burberry lipgloss, Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood *from last year & it's still fine.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!!!  That's a really great quad.


  I kind of want to backup but honestly I never finish a palette.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 2, 2015)

Swatched the Dusky Mauve cream eyeshadow in store today. Thought it looked familiar. At first I thought it was rather close to Burberry nude eyeshadow with a touch of pink... but then I dropped by the By Terry counter and realized it was a dupe of I cannot remember, Frozen Quartz or Misty Rock, but the By Terry one is much prettier! Yay, saved $!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 2, 2015)

So I tried the Gold Cream Shadow & I hate it.  The formula is very stiff & dry, both in the pot & on my lids. My other Burberry cream shadows are not the creamiest, but this one is just  When I try to pick up product, it crumbles. Pigmentation is terrible, it just doesn't build up & the shade is not gold, it pulls almost a light  khaki & it's just dull.  Fail for me, I'm most likely going to return it bc I will not be using it again.  I got the Dior gold cream holiday shadow & that is stunning!!! Creamy, pigmented & it's actually gold & shimmery.  I do love the highlighter, the gold lipstick is fun, the glitter polish is cute, although nothing unique & the fresh glow fluid is working nicely as well.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I do love the highlighter, the gold lipstick is fun, the glitter polish is cute, although nothing unique & the fresh glow fluid is working nicely as well.


  Super duper hope that I have a different experience. I hate dealing with returns.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> So I tried the Gold Cream Shadow & I hate it.  The formula is very stiff & dry, both in the pot & on my lids. My other Burberry cream shadows are not the creamiest, but this one is just  When I try to pick up product, it crumbles. Pigmentation is terrible, it just doesn't build up & the shade is not gold, it pulls almost a light  khaki & it's just dull.  Fail for me, I'm most likely going to return it bc I will not be using it again.  I got the Dior gold cream holiday shadow & that is stunning!!! Creamy, pigmented & it's actually gold & shimmery.  I do love the highlighter, the gold lipstick is fun, the glitter polish is cute, although nothing unique & the fresh glow fluid is working nicely as well.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Super duper hope that I have a different experience. I hate dealing with returns.


  I hope you do too. It just really didn't work for me in any way, but you may really like it!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I hope you do too. It just really didn't work for me in any way, but you may really like it!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I do love the highlighter, the gold lipstick is fun, the glitter polish is cute, although nothing unique & the fresh glow fluid is working nicely as well.


Do you have a swatch of both side by side?  Is the Dior one called "Blazing"?


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 2, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Do you have a swatch of both side by side?


  I'm not home now, but I can definitely do one later!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah totally. One person's holy grail is another person's flop.


  Yes!! Very true


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 2, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Do you have a swatch of both side by side?  Is the Dior one called "Blazing"?


YAY! Thanks!!


----------



## peanut (Nov 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I do love the highlighter, the gold lipstick is fun, the glitter polish is cute, although nothing unique & the fresh glow fluid is working nicely as well.


Thanks for posting this! I've been so tempted. I already have the Burberry Gold Copper cream shadow, so I probably don't need this. I do like khaki however, but the texture and pigmentation sound horrible so $ saved. I look forward to your pic though just to seal the deal and not buy.


----------



## peanut (Nov 2, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Wearing the gold cream eyeshadow today and I have a few thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this! Nice to have different perspectives. I love your color description! I'd buy it based on that alone! I'll patiently wait for swatches and more reviews...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I kind of want to backup but honestly I never finish a palette.
> I hope you're getting some rest and feeling better.  I have too many E/S palettes to justify backing up any palette no matter how magnificent it is.  I've never finished one either.
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh no---so sorry the E/S was so awful.  Sounds like you found a winner in the Dior dept.  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope you're getting some rest and feeling better.  I have too many E/S palettes to justify backing up any palette no matter how magnificent it is.  I've never finished one either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm marathonning through the good wife a ton


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I'm marathonning through the good wife a ton


  I love that show---ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that show---ENJOY!!!!


  me too!
  and Downton abbey


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> me too! and Downton abbey


  I love Downton Abbey!! I could watch it over and over.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes!! Can not wait for the new season in January


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> me too!
> and Downton abbey


  Oh yes, yes, YES!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes!! Can not wait for the new season in January


   Gets me through the winter!!!!


----------



## peanut (Nov 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes!! Can not wait for the new season in January


  Gets me through the winter!!!!

  Yes, love Downton Abbey!! Nothing like a good British drama! Is anyone watching Home Fires on PBS? It's also Masterpiece Theater. It's set in a rural English village in pre-WWII.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  That's so cute. But too warm for me I think.


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes!! Can not wait for the new season in January


  Me either!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I like it!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 
  Aw.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I like it too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>







 Squeals---I've collected heart 



shaped objects since like forever!!!!!!


----------



## Lile (Nov 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Love it, thank you for posting!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 6, 2015)

I am thinking of getting earthy blush. Yay nay?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am thinking of getting earthy blush. Yay nay?


    For you---absolute yay!!!!  It's soft and pretty and it's the kind of blush that I've observed you to favor----soft, pretty, 
   romantic.






     http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-earthy-light-glow-natural-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Lile (Nov 6, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am thinking of getting earthy blush. Yay nay?


 Yay! Initially, I thought it looked too brown in the pan but it is beautiful on the skin.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally had a chance to swatch the Burberry Gold Cream Shadow. Please excuse the goosebumps, it's a chilly, very windy 55 degrees in SoCal & my body is just not used to anything below 75, unfortunately. ️️  Note that I swatched the 2 Dior Cream Shadows with one swipe, whereas the Burberry had to be built up with multiple passes. All the while it crumbled in the pot.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Finally had a chance to swatch the Burberry Gold Cream Shadow. Please excuse the goosebumps, it's a chilly, very windy 55 degrees in SoCal & my body is just not used to anything below 75, unfortunately. ️️  Note that I swatched the 2 Dior Cream Shadows with one swipe, whereas the Burberry had to be built up with multiple passes. All the while it crumbled in the pot.


 Blazing ️I Had to order online as all my local counters were SO :shock: !in fact they didn't have most of the lipsticks and the cream shadow


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Blazing ️I Had to order online as all my counters SO :shock: in fact they didn't have most of the lipsticks and the cream shadow


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Finally had a chance to swatch the Burberry Gold Cream Shadow. Please excuse the goosebumps, it's a chilly, very windy 55 degrees in SoCal & my body is just not used to anything below 75, unfortunately. ️️  Note that I swatched the 2 Dior Cream Shadows with one swipe, whereas the Burberry had to be built up with multiple passes. All the while it crumbled in the pot.


  Thank you for the swatches!!  Lol about the temp/goose bumps...my cousin is in San Diego, we joke that a state of emergency is declared when the temp hits below 65....


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thank you for the swatches!!  Lol about the temp/goose bumps...my cousin is in San Diego, we joke that a state of emergency is declared when the temp hits below 65....


  Sure!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Sure!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 6, 2015)

So I'm still on the mend but I'm going to brave a trip to sephora because I don't want mauvember to sell out at my local (it's already sold out online)
  Also, considering the dior cream shadow in mirror since you all make it sound really nice. Can't wait for the vib sale. Dior cream shadow is also sold out online so this gives me twice as many reasons to go.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 6, 2015)

I get my sephora orders shipped to a friend and I haven't picked mine up from them yet because I've been sick, but it sounds like i'm probs gonna be disappointed with the burberry gold cream shadow.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yes! Exactly. Break out the parkas! Too funny. You have the best weather. I'm jelly of her all the time in winter here. Hope it warms up for you soon...


 Yes, parkas and uggs are out In full force. At this point I couldn't handle a full on winter, so I shouldn't complain too much about our year round summer. Thanks, lovely! Should be back to 80 soon lol  ️


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> So I'm still on the mend but I'm going to brave a trip to sephora because I don't want mauvember to sell out at my local (it's already sold out online) Also, considering the dior cream shadow in mirror since you all make it sound really nice. Can't wait for the vib sale. Dior cream shadow is also sold out online so this gives me twice as many reasons to go.





Bronwyn said:


> I get my sephora orders shipped to a friend and I haven't picked mine up from them yet because I've been sick, but it sounds like i'm probs gonna be disappointed with the burberry gold cream shadow.


  Hope you feel better soon!! I've been seeing mauvember on IG and it's SO pretty!!  I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the Burberry gold shadow, maybe I just got one from a bad batch?   You can't go wrong with either of the gold Dior shadows, both Mirror (from last holiday) and Blazing from this holiday are just beautiful! They look almost identical on the lids, except Blazing seems to be more pigmented/a touch more vibrant.  If you're looking for a sparkly, gold shadow, you will LOVE the Dior!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> If you're looking for a sparkly, gold shadow, you will LOVE the Dior!!


  Thank you! 
  Yes, I have. It seems to look a little different on everyone but I love purples and mauves, so either way, I'm sure I'll love it. Yeah, totally. Companies can be super inconsistent in terms of manufacturing at times.

  My local sephora only has mirror though the bay may have blazing if I want to compare. I have a shiseido cream shadow in gold and love it so I'm always on the lookout for a gold cream shadow


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


   Thanks P1.   This is helpful----Blaze looks the most impressive---glad that was my choice.  I should be here on Monday.  Warm up!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks P1.   This is helpful----Blaze looks the most impressive---glad that was my choice.  I should be here on Monday.  Warm up!!!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks, Meddy! I came in and turned the fireplace on lol  Blazing would be my first choice as well. It's not drastically different from Mirror, but it does pack more of a punch. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I have. It seems to look a little different on everyone but I love purples and mauves, so either way, I'm sure I'll love it. Yeah, totally. Companies can be super inconsistent in terms of manufacturing at times.  My local sephora only has mirror though the bay may have blazing if I want to compare. I have a shiseido cream shadow in gold and love it so I'm always on the lookout for a gold cream shadow


  I also noticed Mauvember looking pretty different on the ladies posting swatches, but it always maintained its purple undertone, which is what makes it beautiful IMO!!  Mirror and Blazing....both


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Mirror and Blazing....both


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I will have fun doing all the swatching tomorrow  Plus, luminous creme is the only moisturizing lipstick formula for me


  Yay!! Look forward to hearing your thoughts.   Yes, I love bite beauty's lipstick formula!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yes, I love bite beauty's lipstick formula!!


  I'll try to remember to take some pics


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 7, 2015)

It's pouring rain so I think I'm going to wait til the week starts to go


----------



## peanut (Nov 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


Is the Burberry more of a champagne color than gold? That how it looks on my monitor. I actually like this very much as it's not as shimmery as I expected. A little apprehensive about the crumbling issue but love the color!!


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

peanut said:


> Is the Burberry more of a champagne color than gold? That how it looks on my monitor. I actually like this very much as it's not as shimmery as I expected. A little apprehensive about the crumbling issue but love the color!!


  If I'm being honest, it looks better on screen than on my eyes On my lids, it pulls a dull, flat khakish "gold." I hate to call it gold, bc it really doesn't translate as gold on me in any way, or champagne lol.  But of course this is my experience, it may look incredible on you! The quality is sub par, very stiff and dry, but shade wise it's just not translating well on me personally. And I think once i compared it to the Dior, it was the nail in the coffin.  Are you able to swatch it in person??


----------



## peanut (Nov 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Are you able to swatch it in person??


That's most helpful!! I like the idea of a pink champagne much more than a khaki-ish gold. I wonder if it matches the Antique Gold Effortless Kohl Eyeliner, which I bought and debated returning.

  No swatching opportunities, but the Burberry SA I order from really tried to talk me into it. I resisted. Think that might have been a good move!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 7, 2015)

Gold NP is essentially 





peanut said:


> Is the Burberry more of a champagne color than gold? That how it looks on my monitor. I actually like this very much as it's not as shimmery as I expected. A little apprehensive about the crumbling issue but love the color!!


  I didn't have issues with cumbling. On my NW15/uber-pink skin, it pulls a color almost identical to Holiday 2014 gold nail polish. I posted links to swatches of that upthread.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 7, 2015)

And sorry folks, but I'm at work before the sun comes up and come home after sunset. Yes, 7 days a week right now. I have personal commitments that require me to work an odd schedule.

  otherwise I'd paint my nails with 2014 gold and swatch the new gold shadow next to them.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> And sorry folks, but I'm at work before the sun comes up and come home after sunset. Yes, 7 days a week right now. I have personal commitments that require me to work an odd schedule.  otherwise I'd paint my nails with 2014 gold and swatch the new gold shadow next to them.


  Ouch! That's a rough schedule- don't burn yourself out!!!  Glad your shadow isn't crumbly.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 7, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ouch! That's a rough schedule- don't burn yourself out!!! Glad your shadow isn't crumbly.


 
  Family comes first. This is only for a short period of time (3 months or so).

  I loved the Gold shadow so much that I bought Mink and Pink Heather.


----------



## Psych1 (Nov 7, 2015)

peanut said:


> That's most helpful!! I like the idea of a pink champagne much more than a khaki-ish gold. I wonder if it matches the Antique Gold Effortless Kohl Eyeliner, which I bought and debated returning.  No swatching opportunities, but the Burberry SA I order from really tried to talk me into it. I resisted. Think that might have been a good move!


  I hate to talk down about this product bc I know there are ladies who do like it, I think I just expected something different than what I got.   I wish there were more swatches available so that we could see how it pulls on others!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 8, 2015)

peanut said:


> That's most helpful!! I like the idea of a pink champagne much more than a khaki-ish gold. *I wonder if it matches the Antique Gold Effortless Kohl Eyeliner, which I bought and debated returning.*
> 
> No swatching opportunities, but the Burberry SA I order from really tried to talk me into it. I resisted. Think that might have been a good move!


 
  Abolutely NOT. I have both.

  The gold eyeshadow is close to Chanel's Gold Eyeliner from last holiday (remember, a COOL gold); I've been pairing them effortlessly.

  Antique Gold is warm and leans towards bronzy. Night and day.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 8, 2015)

Does anyone own the mulberry wet dry silk eyeshadow single?


----------



## peanut (Nov 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Abolutely NOT. I have both.
> 
> The gold eyeshadow is close to Chanel's Gold Eyeliner from last holiday (remember, a COOL gold); I've been pairing them effortlessly.
> 
> Antique Gold is warm and leans towards bronzy. Night and day.


Thank you! That makes sense! I just got Antique Gold e/l, which I wasn't sure about at first, but think this could go well with a number of Burberry shadows.


----------



## peanut (Nov 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I didn't have issues with cumbling. On my NW15/uber-pink skin, it pulls a color almost identical to Holiday 2014 gold nail polish. I posted links to swatches of that upthread.


  I have that polish!! Off to dig it out... I think I'm getting a way better idea what this cream shadow looks like. I do so love their cream shadows! So easy to use, especially on work days when I'm rushed.


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> And sorry folks, but I'm at work before the sun comes up and come home after sunset. Yes, 7 days a week right now. I have personal commitments that require me to work an odd schedule.
> 
> otherwise I'd paint my nails with 2014 gold and swatch the new gold shadow next to them.


  How is your mom doing? I hope she's doing okay given everything.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  how cute is this?!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> How is your mom doing? I hope she's doing okay given everything.


 
  She's doing pretty well... we won't know if the treatment was successful at least 4 more months. And then there are the other appointments before then.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

Confession: Mink is my new lazy-day look for work. It's so low maintenance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> how cute is this?!


   I love it----I collect heart shapes!


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> She's doing pretty well... we won't know if the treatment was successful at least 4 more months. And then there are the other appointments before then.


  That's good to hear! Fingers crossed that it's only good news to come.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

So what is that heart palette?  Bronzer and highlight?  I can't handle going back and seeing if someone already said what it was exactly.  I'm glad the new site is up but it's a task to navigate at the moment!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> So what is that heart palette?  *Bronzer and highlight?*  I can't handle going back and seeing if someone already said what it was exactly.  I'm glad the new site is up but it's a task to navigate at the moment!




Looks like it


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm sorry that you've had that experience.
> 
> That said, I've found that smudging in some formulas is a YMMV experience- largely because everyone's body chemistry is different. Likewise, whether you have oily lids or not, what base products you're using, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I say that because I have Pale Grape and haven't experienced those issues. It stays put for me. Storm Grey performed the same for me as well.



I definitely have more smudging issues than the average person. I was just really disappointed because I had high hopes for Burberry. That said, if I had to splurge and pamper myself, I'd pick them back up in a heartbeat. I did end up getting Antique Gold and love it! With the VIB Rouge 20% off I'm considering getting Storm Green back again... =P



SandraVB79 said:


> What is so special about the packaging?  Am I missing something? I looked it up and it didn't look spectacular, like for example the MAC Guo Pei.



Nothing special about the packaging aside from the usual Burberry luxe. It just felt so much nicer than my typical liners. The weight of it, for some reason, made the application process more enjoyable. =)


----------



## RockDiva (Dec 26, 2015)

Got my first Burberry pieces while I was in London; Kisses in Coral Pink (65) and Devon Sunset (61). I need more! I used Coral Pink to complete my Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita look for Christmas.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 26, 2015)

RockDiva said:


> Got my first Burberry pieces while I was in London; Kisses in Coral Pink (65) and Devon Sunset (61). I need more! I used Coral Pink to complete my Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita look for Christmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50790
> ...



These look great!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2015)

Couldn't resist the Sephora $20 off

Burberry Mocha Complete Eye Palette


----------



## RockDiva (Dec 27, 2015)

@icecaramellatte Thanks!

@awickedshape I've wanted that Mocha palette for so long!


----------



## RockDiva (Dec 27, 2015)

Can anyone help: I'm trying to buy either *Military Red* or *Poppy Red *nail polish sight unseen. Can anyone tell me which is a brighter red than the other? I don't really like dark reds for nails, I want a colour that pops! Thanks.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2015)

RockDiva said:


> @icecaramellatte Thanks!
> 
> @awickedshape I've wanted that Mocha palette for so long!



It was too tempting. No.25 is my favourite.
Did you see Sabrina's swatches of Mocha on The Beauty Lookbook?  Drool... sent me over the edge


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 29, 2015)

RockDiva said:


> Got my first Burberry pieces while I was in London; Kisses in Coral Pink (65) and Devon Sunset (61). I need more! I used Coral Pink to complete my Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita look for Christmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50790
> ...



I got Devon Sunset for a summer wedding 2 years ago. Love it!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 3, 2016)

Any idea when they are releasing their Spring collection? I'm dying for the highlighter and bronzer! Also, whats the deal with the heart highlighter? Is that in the Spring collection as well? It all looks so gorgeous!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi I been waiting to for the heart bronzer looks really nice and that packaging with the heart love it  . I cannot seem to find when its defiantly going to be released 
does  anyone have any info please and thank you


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think anyone knows really


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 10, 2016)

forgot all about this thread. not sure why it didn't show up in my subscribed threads.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.theraeviewer.com/2016/01/how-to-flawless-skin-with-burberry.html


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> forgot all about this thread. not sure why it didn't show up in my subscribed threads.



Happened to me, too,  post-transition


----------



## peanut (Jan 18, 2016)

Just noticed that the Cashmere foundation is on burberry.com. They also have those gorgeous new highlighters and a sheer l/s.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

New HL! i don't know which one to order? BOTH!!!


----------



## peanut (Jan 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> New HL! i don't know which one to order? BOTH!!!



YES!! They're both gorgeous!! I was so excited about the Cashmere foundation I forgot to check out the highlighters. Oh, and they also have the cutest kits (signature looks):

https://us.burberry.com/burberry-signature-look-english-rose-p40011971

Love the English Rose, but I already have Fresh Glow and the n/p. Wish they did this with new colors. Anyway, I'm so thrilled they have some new products!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

I only ordered one of the HL, the darker one. should be here on wednesday


----------



## peanut (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice! And what quick shipping! Can't wait to hear what you think. I ordered the Cashmere foundation. It comes in the same shades as the Fresh Glow. Crossing fingers I like it.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes they always ship the same day. I have no idea what shade I would be in the new foundation formulas. I've had old fresh glow


----------



## peanut (Jan 19, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Yes they always ship the same day. I have no idea what shade I would be in the new foundation formulas. I've had old fresh glow



Mine hasn't shipped yet, but I hope it's soon. When they changed foundation shades, I contacted customer service and told them what I wear in other brands. They were off just a bit, but it helped me figure out where to start.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2016)

I died and went to makeup heaven


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I died and went to makeup heaven
> 
> View attachment 51547



Lol! Enjoy!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2016)

Highlighter swatches 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAxzdXsjgl7/


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I died and went to makeup heaven
> 
> View attachment 51547



This is so gorgeous!! Is it finely milled? I need this! I'm afraid my Burberry order didn't go as well. Ordered Burberry Cashmere foundation 2 days ago and just got a message that it was cancelled. I called to ask why and they say it's sold out and that they don't know if it will be back in stock(????). Is that a sign that I should get this instead?


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighter swatches
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAxzdXsjgl7/



Thanks for posting!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2016)

peanut said:


> Thanks for posting!!



No problem!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

Ohhhh I want one, but I think that bronze will be overkill with all the bronze/gold highlighters I have and don't use.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhhh I want one, but I think that bronze will be overkill with all the bronze/gold highlighters I have and don't use.



That's why I ordered the white one, but I'm a little scared of it!


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2016)

A Burberry Live Chat helped me fix my canceled order!! Apparently there was an issue with the website, so I had to call and order the Cashmere foundation. Threw in the white highlighter while I was at it. Shame on me!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighter swatches
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAxzdXsjgl7/




OH NO! now I "need" the lighter one too!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2016)

Monsy said:


> OH NO! now I "need" the lighter one too!



Lol!!

....


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jan 21, 2016)

Beside these 2 highlighters is there anything else that is part of the spring collection?


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I died and went to makeup heaven
> 
> View attachment 51547


Gorgeous!!


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 21, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighter swatches
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAxzdXsjgl7/




Thanks for posting.  They look super shimmery...I like the way the white one looks, but I'm not sure I'll reach for a gold highlighter too much because of my super pale skintone.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2016)

sugarberry said:


> Thanks for posting.  They look super shimmery...I like the way the white one looks, but I'm not sure I'll reach for a gold highlighter too much because of my super pale skintone.



No probs! 

I'm mulling it over myself but I hardly use highlighters and my go-to is Tilbury Filmstar...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 21, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> No probs!
> 
> I'm mulling it over myself but I hardly use highlighters and my go-to is Tilbury Filmstar...



Just make a decision to use a highlighter every day.  That's what I did a few years ago and I haven't looked back since. In fact, I was so bummed today.  I woke up crazy late and had to get dressed in a hurry. No time for highlighter.  I was just crushed.  I felt I looked really flat all day.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just make a decision to use a highlighter every day.  That's what I did a few years ago and I haven't looked back since. In fact, I was so bummed today.  I woke up crazy late and had to get dressed in a hurry. No time for highlighter.  I was just crushed.  I felt I looked really flat all day.



I get that 
I was using Filmstar pretty consistently but fell off after a month or so lol


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2016)

peanut said:


> A Burberry Live Chat helped me fix my canceled order!! Apparently there was an issue with the website, so I had to call and order the Cashmere foundation. Threw in the white highlighter while I was at it. Shame on me!




I am glad they were able to fix the problem!


----------



## Lile (Jan 23, 2016)

Both highlighters look beautiful, but I'm trying to resist since I'm so pale and hardly use them. We'll see what happens, lol!


----------



## Lile (Jan 23, 2016)

Oops, forgot to also say that I already have Burberry's original white, gold, and My Burberry highlighters. Is it fair to assume that the new ones are like the original white and gold ones?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 23, 2016)

I am wondering the same thing. I only have white original one (nude glow)  .if i could find comparison somewhere that would be great


----------



## boschicka (Jan 23, 2016)

I have the original highlighting powder in Golden Radiance 02.  I should have the new white one on Monday, so I can provide swatches then.


----------



## peanut (Jan 24, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am glad they were able to fix the problem!



Unfortunately, they canceled the foundations in my order again. But Customer Service offered one of four products for my trouble (I chose the pen h/l). They're going to try to figure out why I'm unable to order the foundation. In the meantime, I'm getting the white h/l and one of the new sheer l/s.

Hope you're enjoying your gold h/l (if you're able to touch it).


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2016)

those highlighters look good!


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 26, 2016)

I ordered from Burberry both highlighters this morning and i already got a shipping confirmation !!! Yayy! I can't wait !!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

Please let me know if I need the lighter one too


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Please let me know if I need the lighter one too



Yes!  Forgive the lighting.  Photos were taken quickly at work. 100x better in person.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes!  Forgive the lighting.  Photos were taken quickly at work. 100x better in person.
> View attachment 51720
> 
> View attachment 51721



Pretty!  That's the white highlighter?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

sugarberry said:


> Pretty!  That's the white highlighter?



Yes, the swatch photo looks more white like it's supposed to.  Bad lighting makes the top photo look more golden than it is.  I'll try to get better shots at home tonight and compare to my two previous Burberry highlighters.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

do you by any chance have the old (White) nude glow powder?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

here is my swatch for the golden one


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Monsy said:


> do you by any chance have the old (White) nude glow powder?



No, I think we're opposite.  You have the old white and the new gold, no?  I have the old golden and the new white.  I also have the Summer Glow highlighter.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes you are right!! thank you


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, the swatch photo looks more white like it's supposed to.  Bad lighting makes the top photo look more golden than it is.  I'll try to get better shots at home tonight and compare to my two previous Burberry highlighters.


Thank you!  



Monsy said:


> here is my swatch for the golden one
> 
> View attachment 51724



Thanks!  It's not as dark/golden as I feared it would be, so it might just work for me after all.  Compared to the Dior highlighters, would you say these are much more shimmery?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2016)

Monsy said:


> here is my swatch for the golden one
> 
> View attachment 51724



Thanks!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 26, 2016)

I finally ordered both the white and gold highlighters, as well as two of the new shadow sticks. Or at least, I think they are new. I've never seen them before. I got Rosewood and Midnight Brown. I watched one of Burberry's youtube videos where they used the shadow stick in Midnight Brown and it was super pretty. Allegedly they are waterproof and creaseproof. So we shall see...


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

L to R:  Burberry Sheer Summer Glow, Fresh Glow in Golden Radiance 02 (old), Spring/Summer 2016 Runway Palette in White 01 (new)



And because some asked about the Dior highlighters in comparison (L to R): Dior Glowing Gardens 001 Glowing Pink, Burberry White 01, Chanel Perles Et Fantaisies (the white side only), Dior Glowing Gardens in 002 Glowing Nude


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes!  Forgive the lighting.  Photos were taken quickly at work. 100x better in person.
> View attachment 51720
> 
> View attachment 51721



Oh that looks really pretty on you!!! Thanks for the pics hun!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2016)

Monsy said:


> here is my swatch for the golden one
> 
> View attachment 51724



Beautiful on you!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 51726
> 
> 
> View attachment 51727
> ...



Whelp, I know where my money is flying to.  I should join our HL Anonymous thread, I think.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 26, 2016)

Will these appear on Sephora?  Or elsewhere?


----------



## Pinklaine (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys, have you guys tried out the Burberry Kisses Sheer lipstick formulation? I tried it and it's the best and moisturizing sheer lipstick I've tried yet! I like it a lot better than the Dior Addicts and even my previous favorites, Estee Lauder's Pure Color Envy Shine.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

sugarberry said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It's not as dark/golden as I feared it would be, so it might just work for me after all.  Compared to the Dior highlighters, would you say these are much more shimmery?



nope they are not


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Beautiful on you!!!



thank you!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 51726
> 
> 
> View attachment 51727
> ...



oh damn it!! i love how the white one looks like!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

Pinklaine said:


> Guys, have you guys tried out the Burberry Kisses Sheer lipstick formulation? I tried it and it's the best and moisturizing sheer lipstick I've tried yet! I like it a lot better than the Dior Addicts and even my previous favorites, Estee Lauder's Pure Color Envy Shine.




would love to try them . Are there any swatches out there?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Monsy said:


> oh damn it!! i love how the white one looks like!



You need it.  I'm ordering the Nude Gold right now b/c of your swatches!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> You need it.  I'm ordering the Nude Gold right now b/c of your swatches!


gah.... I ordered white one bec of you and now I think I need the other one bec of Monsy  (see how nothing is my doing  )


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> gah.... I ordered white one bec of you and now I think I need the other one bec of Monsy  (see how nothing is my doing  )



We are ALL victims!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

Vee you definitely need the gold one! i think it will be even nicer on you than a white one


....and yes I just ordered white one


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Whelp, I know where my money is flying to.  I should join our HL Anonymous thread, I think.



I think the Highlighter thread is an enabling thread!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2016)

I miss meddy!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I miss meddy!!!



Yes!  Is she boycotting the new site?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I think the Highlighter thread is an enabling thread!



Can't be worse than this one currently is, lol


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Can't be worse than this one currently is, lol



Ha, true!  Just didn't want you to think you'd be joining a highlighter low buy support group or anything.  It's a celebration of our highlighter addiction!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2016)

pretty, I like the Dior and Burberry highlighter better than the Chanel highlighter.  





boschicka said:


> View attachment 51726
> 
> 
> View attachment 51727
> ...


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 27, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Vee you definitely need the gold one! i think it will be even nicer on you than a white one
> 
> 
> ....and yes I just ordered white one



The swatches I saw here of the white one convinced me to get it along with the gold one you swatched!  We will never have enough highlighters !!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, true!  Just didn't want you to think you'd be joining a highlighter low buy support group or anything.  It's a celebration of our highlighter addiction!



Oh yeah.  I knew that!  That was part of my joke...whomp whomp.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> We are ALL victims!!!



 Those were the funniest  string of posts! I really laughed reading them. Grand enabling at it's finest


----------



## boschicka (Jan 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh yeah.  I knew that!  That was part of my joke...whomp whomp.



Oh no, I'm a joke ruiner!!! Sorry!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Those were the funniest  string of posts! I really laughed reading them. Grand enabling at it's finest


 did it work  did you get both


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Oh no, I'm a joke ruiner!!! Sorry!



Lol!  You're only a joke ruiner if it was funny to begin with....so I think you're good.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 51726
> 
> 
> View attachment 51727
> ...



Thank you!  Looks like I'll be getting at least the white one.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 27, 2016)

Monsy said:


> nope they are not



Thanks Monsy.  I'm still hoping these are going to come to Nordstrom and Sephora so I can at least swatch them.   I'm hoping these don't sell out on Burberry by then.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 51726
> 
> 
> View attachment 51727
> ...





Was Summer Glow LE?

I would have liked to get the Dior GN but I'm iffy on the ingredients.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 27, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Was Summer Glow LE?
> 
> I would have liked to get the Dior GN but I'm iffy on the ingredients.



I believe it was LE.

That has to be frustrating worrying about ingredients!  I suppose it's better for your wallet though.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I believe it was LE.
> 
> That has to be frustrating worrying about ingredients!  I suppose it's better for your wallet though.



Aw, too bad; the swatch was lovely! 


It's a bummer! But you're right, $$$ saved lol


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 27, 2016)

Whoops!  I forgot to pick up the white highlighter, and it looks like it's sold out now on Burberry's website.  I'm going to cross my fingers and hope that it releases elsewhere and I can snag it.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 28, 2016)

I might marry these highlighters. Seriously.


I'm wearing both just about all over. Nude Gold just under cheekbones... white is on the high planes. Nude on outer lid, white on inner lid. Nude in the center of the lips, white down the bridge of the nose. Both of them are just stunning.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 28, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I might marry these highlighters. Seriously.
> View attachment 51777
> 
> I'm wearing both just about all over. Nude Gold just under cheekbones... white is on the high planes. Nude on outer lid, white on inner lid. Nude in the center of the lips, white down the bridge of the nose. Both of them are just stunning.



Gorgeous!  You're literally glowing in this pic.  I'm kicking myself now for not picking them up before they sold out.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you! It's the highlighters, trust me. They are pretty epic.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I miss meddy!!!



Me toooooo!!!



boschicka said:


> Yes!  Is she boycotting the new site?



I think she was back for a post or two after getting her login fixed after the new site went live?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I might marry these highlighters. Seriously.
> View attachment 51777
> 
> I'm wearing both just about all over. Nude Gold just under cheekbones... white is on the high planes. Nude on outer lid, white on inner lid. Nude in the center of the lips, white down the bridge of the nose. Both of them are just stunning.



 You look so beautiful...as always! You got that Angelic Glow going on


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2016)

Waiting for the white one to arrive today


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 29, 2016)

Same here! I don't want to get it from them direct in case i don't like it/ can't return and then have to sell it. But don't want FOMO lol
I had both dior h/l but didn't find them to apply as great vs the swatch and decided to return them, they also appeared more glittery on the face. I purchased the HG strobe light a few weeks after and thats when i decided to return the dior, the HG pick up a lot easier on the brush. i like that the BB white ver is brighter than the dior pink though.



sugarberry said:


> Thanks Monsy.  I'm still hoping these are going to come to Nordstrom and Sephora so I can at least swatch them.   I'm hoping these don't sell out on Burberry by then.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2016)

you can return to burberry too. they have free ups label included 

HG I returned them they are disappointing


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> you can return to burberry too. they have free ups label included
> 
> HG I returned them they are disappointing



I was reading online that it can't be used though? if i wanted to return it

oh thats a bummer,  i picked up brilliant and incandescent and love how natural they look on.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 29, 2016)

Has anyone tried the brow definer?  Do you like it?  How do you think it compares to the TF and Anastasia ones?  I was leaning towards Anastasia's because of the price and because I already know my color, but it has been getting TERRIBLE reviews everywhere.  There seem to be some people who love it, but I'm worried about the ones that talk about the product falling out and what not.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Has anyone tried the brow definer?  Do you like it?  How do you think it compares to the TF and Anastasia ones?  I was leaning towards Anastasia's because of the price and because I already know my color, but it has been getting TERRIBLE reviews everywhere.  There seem to be some people who love it, but I'm worried about the ones that talk about the product falling out and what not.



My friend said it was really dry and was tugging on her brow. I haven't tried it myself. She swears by the HG brow definer though


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 29, 2016)

brunettespylove said:


> My friend said it was really dry and was tugging on her brow. I haven't tried it myself. She swears by the HG brow definer though



The Burberry one or Anastasia?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2016)

I really loved Anastasia one but I haven't tried burberry, tf or HG for comparison


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry ! the new ABH one lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I really loved Anastasia one but I haven't tried burberry, tf or HG for comparison



Thanks!  Good to know someone who's opinion I trust/tend to agree with had positive results.



brunettespylove said:


> Sorry ! the new ABH one lol



Gotcha!  I am now looking at the HG one, and lots of people seem happy plus apparently there is a bit more product, which makes the $ increase less painful, haha.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Gotcha!  I am now looking at the HG one, and lots of people seem happy plus apparently there is a bit more product, which makes the $ increase less painful, haha.




yes!! i tried the HG and didn't have the same luck, but i am not good with brows lol. so im the last person to ask. She has used the brow wiz , dipbrow etc lol. Im more like throw a gel in and occasionally powder


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Has anyone tried the brow definer?  Do you like it?  How do you think it compares to the TF and Anastasia ones?  I was leaning towards Anastasia's because of the price and because I already know my color, but it has been getting TERRIBLE reviews everywhere.  There seem to be some people who love it, but I'm worried about the ones that talk about the product falling out and what not.



I love the Burberry brow definer. It is comparable to TF but the main reason I love it is that the #02 Sepia is perfect for me.


----------



## peanut (Jan 29, 2016)

Pinklaine said:


> Guys, have you guys tried out the Burberry Kisses Sheer lipstick formulation? I tried it and it's the best and moisturizing sheer lipstick I've tried yet! I like it a lot better than the Dior Addicts and even my previous favorites, Estee Lauder's Pure Color Envy Shine.



I was really impressed with this! The tube is smaller than I thought it would be, but the formula is lovely! It didn't dry out my lips and left a nice stain, which I love. Ordered Coral Pink, which was very pretty but turned out to be more coral than pink. I'd love to try some other shades.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

View attachment 51818


View attachment 51819


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2016)

Beautiful photos Vee


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Beautiful photos Vee


Thank you!  the Burberry packaging itself is sooo pretty !!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2016)

It makes me want to buy everything burberry


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> View attachment 51818
> 
> 
> View attachment 51819


GASP!!! They are all super pretty! Thanks Vee!!! 

Are these going to be available anywhere else? I missed them


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy, I bought sooo much Burberry this last year & I LOVE all of it!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 29, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I love the Burberry brow definer. It is comparable to TF but the main reason I love it is that the #02 Sepia is perfect for me.



Thanks!  I think I've decided on this one or HG.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> GASP!!! They are all super pretty! Thanks Vee!!!
> 
> Are these going to be available anywhere else? I missed them



I surely hope so...as soon as I decided to buy them, poof!  Gone!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> View attachment 51818
> 
> 
> View attachment 51819



Gorgeous! The packaging makes me think Godiva chocolate!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 29, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Gorgeous! The packaging makes me think Godiva chocolate!



Thanks @Winthrop44...now I want chocolates.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Monsy, I bought sooo much Burberry this last year & I LOVE all of it!



I do have couple of shadows, two blushes and maybe a gloss or two on my list. and these new sheer lipsticks if i can find swatches anywhere


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I do have couple of shadows, two blushes and maybe a gloss or two on my list. and these new sheer lipsticks if i can find swatches anywhere



 I really love heir blushes because of how natural they look on. Same with the shadows. I really love that eye contour crease pencil! I'm interested in the ls too so post something if you see it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> GASP!!! They are all super pretty! Thanks Vee!!!
> 
> Are these going to be available anywhere else? I missed them



Thank you!!  I almost didn't get it either waiting on Sephora! But this thread  
EO it should be available on both nordstrom and Sephora soon!! Both carry Burberry and I don't think it was listed as a Burberry exclusive! I will keep an eye out!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> It makes me want to buy everything burberry


haha yes!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Gorgeous! The packaging makes me think Godiva chocolate!


Thank you! 
I think the red is from the holiday packaging! It is usually the grey beige ribbons they use!yes the red def gives the chocolate vibes!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I really love heir blushes because of how natural they look on. Same with the shadows. I really love that eye contour crease pencil! I'm interested in the ls too so post something if you see it.


I have loved almost everything I have tried from the brand too! The cream shadows aren't my fav but I LOVE the blushes and lipsticks! The new lip velvets are really nice!! And the nude glow base is also a staple! They have slowly removed fragrance from a lot of their products in the regular line which is a big YES!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I really love heir blushes because of how natural they look on. Same with the shadows. I really love that eye contour crease pencil! I'm interested in the ls too so post something if you see it.




http://www.just-nice-things.co.uk/burberry-kisses-sheer-review-and-swatches/

http://www.getlippie.com/2015/10/burberry-kisses-sheer-in-297-midnight.html

http://www.pixiwoo.com/2015/10/burberry-kisses-sheer.html


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 31, 2016)

Those all look amazing!

Now that I'm done pouting after the eyeshadow reformulation, I'm back to loving Burberry. It's almost impossible to overdo it, so it's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 31, 2016)

I love how soft, effortless and wearable their line is.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 31, 2016)

brunettespylove said:


> Same here! I don't want to get it from them direct in case i don't like it/ can't return and then have to sell it. But don't want FOMO lol
> I had both dior h/l but didn't find them to apply as great vs the swatch and decided to return them, they also appeared more glittery on the face. I purchased the HG strobe light a few weeks after and thats when i decided to return the dior, the HG pick up a lot easier on the brush. i like that the BB white ver is brighter than the dior pink though.



The Nordstrom rep said it should be out within the first two weeks of February and all counters will for sure have it by the end of the month.

Truth be told, I don't love my Dior highlighter either.  Mine is a little dry and ends up looking dry on my face for at least a couple of hours until it mixes with the oils in my face.  And for some reason, it looks metallic on my skin, even with a light hand--it could be the silver undertone that it has, so I get a mixture of silver and peachy pink on my cheeks!  I'm hoping the Burberry will work out better for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm going to have to get these highlighters!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!!  I almost didn't get it either waiting on Sephora! But this thread
> EO it should be available on both nordstrom and Sephora soon!! Both carry Burberry and I don't think it was listed as a Burberry exclusive! I will keep an eye out!!






Vineetha said:


> I have loved almost everything I have tried from the brand too! The cream shadows aren't my fav but I LOVE the blushes and lipsticks! The new lip velvets are really nice!! And the nude glow base is also a staple! They have slowly removed fragrance from a lot of their products in the regular line which is a big YES!!



Yep Sis!!!!You talked me into a few things during the sale LOLOLOL!!!!! I'm happy that they are removing the fragrance. I'll have to try the Velvets now. Maybe other companies will follow suit. I just got D&G Petal lipstick & was surprised that it had almost no scent...theirs were on the heavier fragrance side.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2016)

Monsy said:


> http://www.just-nice-things.co.uk/burberry-kisses-sheer-review-and-swatches/
> 
> http://www.getlippie.com/2015/10/burberry-kisses-sheer-in-297-midnight.html
> 
> http://www.pixiwoo.com/2015/10/burberry-kisses-sheer.html



Beautiful!!! I will most likely end up with almost all of them. I'm really into baby balm natural looking lips. Thanks dear!


----------



## brunettespylove (Feb 2, 2016)

Ah OK hopefully soon, I'd prefer to order from Nordies because it is easier to return. I live chatted them and the woman didn't know when they were getting it

yes! its so strange, I guess you really have to dig into it to get it to really show up, but i don't apply my h/l heavily so idk lol. I just didn't want to bother. i much preferred the mufe duos



sugarberry said:


> The Nordstrom rep said it should be out within the first two weeks of February and all counters will for sure have it by the end of the month.
> 
> Truth be told, I don't love my Dior highlighter either.  Mine is a little dry and ends up looking dry on my face for at least a couple of hours until it mixes with the oils in my face.  And for some reason, it looks metallic on my skin, even with a light hand--it could be the silver undertone that it has, so I get a mixture of silver and peachy pink on my cheeks!  I'm hoping the Burberry will work out better for me.


----------



## anyabeaute (Feb 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 51728
> 
> And because some asked about the Dior highlighters in comparison (L to R): Dior Glowing Gardens 001 Glowing Pink, Burberry White 01, Chanel Perles Et Fantaisies (the white side only), Dior Glowing Gardens in 002 Glowing Nude



boschicka, 

how would these SS16 highlighters (Burberry White/Dior Glowing Pink/Chanel Perles et Fantaisies) rank in term of quality/recommendation (with 1st being most exceptional in formula/finish...then 2nd...then 3rd?) Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 3, 2016)

anyabeaute said:


> boschicka,
> 
> how would these SS16 highlighters (Burberry White/Dior Glowing Pink/Chanel Perles et Fantaisies) rank in term of quality/recommendation (with 1st being most exceptional in formula/finish...then 2nd...then 3rd?) Thanks so much in advance!



The Chanel is the most natural looking, the Burberry are next (slightly more metallic), and the Dior are the least natural (extremely metallic), so it just depends on what you are comfortable with when it comes to highlighters.
I like the Chanel and Burberry for everyday and then the Dior for me are more for artistic moods.  I've also used the Dior as eyeshadow.  Some people have said they didn't like the texture of the Dior and had difficulty applying them, so something to keep in mind.
I don't think you can go wrong with the Chanel or the Burberry.  And a final note, the pink in the Chanel doesn't really show up on my skin tone.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 4, 2016)

boschicka said:


> The Chanel is the most natural looking, the Burberry are next (slightly more metallic), and the Dior are the least natural (extremely metallic), so it just depends on what you are comfortable with when it comes to highlighters.
> I like the Chanel and Burberry for everyday and then the Dior for me are more for artistic moods.  I've also used the Dior as eyeshadow.  Some people have said they didn't like the texture of the Dior and had difficulty applying them, so something to keep in mind.
> I don't think you can go wrong with the Chanel or the Burberry.  And a final note, the pink in the Chanel doesn't really show up on my skin tone.



Thank you!  Extremely helpful for me because I find Dior is too metallic for me.  Looks like I'll keep my Chanel and wait for Burberry's to come back in stock.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 4, 2016)

http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-s...highlighting-palettes-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 4, 2016)

I caved and bought the white shade today. Glad I did, it's very pretty and the formula is much better than the last couple of highlighters Burberry's released.




L-R: Burberry S/S White, Burberry Nude Radiance, Becca Pearl, Chanel Camelia de Plumes, Dior Glowing Pink

Pearl is pretty close. The Burberry is more metallic and a touch more silver, Pearl is a bit more natural looking. But if you have one you probably don't need the other unless you're a highlighter hoarder


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 4, 2016)

London With Love heart shaped illuminating bronzer Palette is available at Burberry.com but I'll wait to to see if this will be available at Covent Garden store in London next week!  Last time I ordered my 2 highlighters from Burberry UPS was unacceptable! My package for five whole days was wondering around Stockholm with no explanation!


----------



## powderprincess (Feb 5, 2016)

I saw tarababyz review the white highlighter and now I have that "my head is going to explode if I don't have it now" feeling and it's sold out everywhere!  I hope it gets to Sephora and Nordstrom soon!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 5, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> View attachment 51818
> 
> 
> View attachment 51819



Do you think the nude gold is different from the My Burberry highlighter from last year?



Haviggi said:


> London With Love heart shaped illuminating bronzer Palette is available at Burberry.com but I'll wait to to see if this will be available at Covent Garden store in London next week!  Last time I ordered my 2 highlighters from Burberry UPS was unacceptable! My package for five whole days was wondering around Stockholm with no explanation!



I'm curious about this new bronzer.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> London With Love heart shaped illuminating bronzer Palette is available at Burberry.com but I*'ll wait to to see if this will be available at Covent Garden store in London next week! * Last time I ordered my 2 highlighters from Burberry UPS was unacceptable! My package for five whole days was wondering around Stockholm with no explanation!



Nice!
Wish I could order from them :/


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 6, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Do you think the nude gold is different from the My Burberry highlighter from last year?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about this new bronzer.


the nude one is slightly more golden and don't have the slight dirty grey tone that the my Burberry one has! Also no fragrance


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 6, 2016)

The bronzer!!  This one is fragranced!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> The bronzer!!  This one is fragranced!
> View attachment 52036



Pretty! Like heavily scented?


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> The bronzer!!  This one is fragranced!
> View attachment 52036





.....


----------



## Lile (Feb 6, 2016)

I completely caved on the new bronzer and purchased it from Burberry. Since Nordstrom & Sephora didn't get the new highlighters, I didn't want to miss this. It looks lovely! Hopefully, it'll arrive ok.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 6, 2016)

are the new highlighters not expected to come to Nordstrom?


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2016)

Hoping I don't have to do a CP from the UK for the bronzer


----------



## Lile (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't know about Nordstrom. Altho I usually buy BB there, I didn't want to miss out on this bronzer.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Feb 6, 2016)

My SA at Nordstrom texted me pics of the new spring collection. They are definitely getting the lace highlighters. They aren't sure about the bronzer so I recommend that anyone who wants one get it from Burberry.com. She also said the lace highlighters should be in store closer toward the end of the month


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 6, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> My SA at Nordstrom texted me pics of the new spring collection. They are definitely getting the lace highlighters. They aren't sure about the bronzer so I recommend that anyone who wants one get it from Burberry.com. She also said the lace highlighters should be in store closer toward the end of the month



Thank you for the info!  I'm SO happy to hear that.  I need another highlighter like I need a hole in my head, but these look so lovely.

For ladies that have both, if you had to choose, which do you reach for most?


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 7, 2016)

Both are gorgeous but when I opened and I saw the white one I gasped which did not happened with the nudish one !LOL! I haven't seen any pic that makes any justice for the white one! It's really wonderful and more unique in person at least in my eyes


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 7, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> Both are gorgeous but when I opened and I saw the white one I gasped which did not happened with the nudish one !LOL! I haven't seen any pic that makes any justice for the white one! It's really wonderful and more unique in person at least in my eyes



That's the one I'm leaning towards, so thanks for that.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 7, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> My SA at Nordstrom texted me pics of the new spring collection. They are definitely getting the lace highlighters. They aren't sure about the bronzer so I recommend that anyone who wants one get it from Burberry.com. She also said the lace highlighters should be in store closer toward the end of the month





Haviggi said:


> Both are gorgeous but when I opened and I saw the white one I gasped which did not happened with the nudish one !LOL! I haven't seen any pic that makes any justice for the white one! It's really wonderful and more unique in person at least in my eyes



Thanks for this info


----------



## beautycool (Feb 7, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> London With Love heart shaped illuminating bronzer Palette is available at Burberry.com but I'll wait to to see if this will be available at Covent Garden store in London next week!  Last time I ordered my 2 highlighters from Burberry UPS was unacceptable! My package for five whole days was wondering around Stockholm with no explanation!




Hi hi I ordered mine up either Saturday or Friday night I got a big shock as kept stalking since Jan lol )) so when I saw it on there I had to have it 
its been dispatched by ups and I got a shock as thought it was coming from the states anyhow it's not lol 
i should be getting it this week hopefully by Tuesday 
we have the hurricane Imogen and we have it pretty bad ATM 
bad enough to blow our fence down stay safe to those whom in the uk 
i cannot wait to get this bronzer it was defo Friday I ordered 
anyone got any swatches I been looking on the pages and insta 
and nothing yet


----------



## beautycool (Feb 8, 2016)

View attachment 52069

My heart Burberry bronzer came this morning very quick delievery packaging was just amazing. I'm very made up with it all . The fragrance I do not know what it reminds me off .but smells nice


----------



## beautycool (Feb 8, 2016)

View attachment 52070

	

		
			
		

		
	
I love it 
it looks lovely I didn't realise it was two colours ????????????


----------



## beautycool (Feb 8, 2016)

View attachment 52071

	

		
			
		

		
	
Sorry about side ways picture and also I'm not sure of how to put more than one picture up as I tried to and it came up with three lots of the same picture all I can say is wow what great packaging it came in so pleased really made my day before I go to work .


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 8, 2016)

beautycool said:


> View attachment 52069
> 
> My heart Burberry bronzer came this morning very quick delievery packaging was just amazing. I'm very made up with it all . The fragrance I do not know what it reminds me off .but smells nice



Nice swatches! Both the bronzer and illuminator shades look good


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> Both are gorgeous but when I opened and I saw the white one I gasped which did not happened with the nudish one !LOL! I haven't seen any pic that makes any justice for the white one! It's really wonderful and more unique in person at least in my eyes



hi Haviggi, how does it compare to Dior Glowing Pink?  Which one do you prefer?  Thank you.


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 8, 2016)

beautycool said:


> View attachment 52069
> 
> My heart Burberry bronzer came this morning very quick delievery packaging was just amazing. I'm very made up with it all . The fragrance I do not know what it reminds me off .but smells nice



thank you for the photos and the swatches.  It looks beautiful.  If you have A Guerlain bronzer, could you say how Burberry bronzer compares to Guerlain's?  Do you think Burberry bronzer would suit someone with fair skin and pink / red undertones?  Thanks.


----------



## beautycool (Feb 8, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Nice swatches! Both the bronzer and illuminator shades look good



Your  very welcome I tried to picture them the best I could before the rush to work  xx


----------



## beautycool (Feb 8, 2016)

KateH22 said:


> thank you for the photos and the swatches.  It looks beautiful.  If you have A Guerlain bronzer, could you say how Burberry bronzer compares to Guerlain's?  Do you think Burberry bronzer would suit someone with fair skin and pink / red undertones?  Thanks.


 
Mmmm not got no guerlain bronzer I don't think in my collection I did buy one before and took it back as too dark for me made me look orange tbh 
it was the one which was all one colour four seasons 
I took it back and the lady had given me the other lighter one she took it out the cuboard and had given me the sample to have . As they didn't have none in out of stock I still haven't finished that one but it's not the same colourings I don't think 
as really you need the proper bronzer from guerlain to compare  the ones that had the silicone rubbery casing them bronzers


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2016)

can you maybe swatch both shades swirled together?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 8, 2016)

beautycool said:


> View attachment 52069
> 
> My heart Burberry bronzer came this morning very quick delievery packaging was just amazing. I'm very made up with it all . The fragrance I do not know what it reminds me off .but smells nice





beautycool said:


> View attachment 52070
> 
> 
> 
> ...





beautycool said:


> View attachment 52071
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the lovely pictures, BC!  They look really nice on you.  I think the bronzer will be too orangey for me (most are), so I will probably skip even though it is adorable!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2016)

for those who asked about the scent in the new bronzer - it's that signature burberry fragrance that they had in all the makeup items before like in the fresh glow foundation


----------



## beautycool (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there Monsey just seen your reply 
it's late here now but will try and swatch both colours before I go work Tomorow for you 
I don't really want to swirl it together but will try )
i think it's lovely  . I was putting it on tonight but picture didn't come out with me wearing it as way tot dark in here 
the smell reminds me of the guerlain meteorites some of them  or and Parma violets 
or something like that I'm not to ally 100 percent on  that. 

I think I I need a back up though so I can use this one and not touch the other l
just  loves the packaging ten out of ten from me today I couldn't believe it )))


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2016)

video swatches of the new sheer lipsticks

https://www.instagram.com/burberrybeautyyorkdale/

these are much more pigmented than I expected


----------



## Jayded_Dreams (Feb 9, 2016)

Both Burberry highlighters are up on http://www.sephora.com/spring-summer-2016-runway-palette-P405089?skuId=1797182 Sephora's website:  http://www.sephora.com/spring-summer-2016-runway-palette-P405089?skuId=1797182


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2016)

Monsy said:


> video swatches of the new sheer lipsticks
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/burberrybeautyyorkdale/
> 
> these are much more pigmented than I expected



Yes, they really are. Hard to tell what is what, but the shades look pretty. I want a really nice nude from them but I don't think I see it in those swatches.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm glad I ordered mine because once that info is put out  nobody can get anything.

Sephora sent me a 10% off code so I used it on the white HL.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 9, 2016)

Yayyyyy go Sephora! I'm going to grab mine in a minute after I decide what else I wanna grab, I just wish it wasnt so pricey.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm hoping the bronzer Palette shows up, I'm about to do a UK  CP for it


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I'm glad I ordered mine because once that info is put out  nobody can get anything.
> 
> Sephora sent me a 10% off code so I used it on the white HL.



Ugh...wish I had a 10% off code.  Unless it's the re-rouge one...cuz if so, used that for s bunch of NARS stuff.  At least decent cash back.


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 9, 2016)

beautycool said:


> Mmmm not got no guerlain bronzer I don't think in my collection I did buy one before and took it back as too dark for me made me look orange tbh
> it was the one which was all one colour four seasons
> I took it back and the lady had given me the other lighter one she took it out the cuboard and had given me the sample to have . As they didn't have none in out of stock I still haven't finished that one but it's not the same colourings I don't think
> as really you need the proper bronzer from guerlain to compare  the ones that had the silicone rubbery casing them bronzers



Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ugh...wish I had a 10% off code.  Unless it's the re-rouge one...cuz if so, used that for s bunch of NARS stuff.  At least decent cash back.



Hahah...it was the re-rouge one. They sent it right after I placed a big order  They know how to work it LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 9, 2016)

Wrong thread


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone want an effing Prius?  A red one?

(I can't even.  SO annoying.)


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 9, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Anyone want an effing Prius?  A red one?
> 
> (I can't even.  SO annoying.)


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2016)

oh no... hope all is well with your car. 





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Anyone want an effing Prius?  A red one?
> 
> (I can't even.  SO annoying.)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


>





Prettypackages said:


> oh no... hope all is well with your car.



oh, haha!  It was a joke!  All freaking day, there has been this particularly aggressive pop-up ad for Prius, and it's red.  I was just venting and assumed everyone was having the same experience.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> oh, haha!  It was a joke!  All freaking day, there has been this particularly aggressive pop-up ad for Prius, and it's red.  I was just venting and assumed everyone was having the same experience.



Ohhh
They're probably personalized in some way lol
One is embedded in my page but I ignore it lol


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 11, 2016)

I went to Burberry store in Covent Garden in London and they told me that there will be also a new heart shaped palette except from the bronzer one and the heart of that one will be a beautiful rosy blush! Start saving ! A new My Burberry fragrance for men but with a slightly different name is also about to launched


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 12, 2016)

lmao duh!  totally didn't get it.  At the time I was on my laptop. 





GreenEyedAllie said:


> oh, haha!  It was a joke!  All freaking day, there has been this particularly aggressive pop-up ad for Prius, and it's red.  I was just venting and assumed everyone was having the same experience.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 12, 2016)

View attachment 52161


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 12, 2016)

The new blush palette!!!could it be a valentine's special or summer one? The SA at Covent Garden mentioned summer but who knows


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 12, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 52161



Need it, Want it


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Need it, Want it



Right???

I tried my HL today and love it! This and the pink Dior one are going to see a lot of use.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 12, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Right???
> 
> I tried my HL today and love it! This and the pink Dior one are going to see a lot of use.



Cool!!! It's a beauty to look at. Yes...need these blushes! Do we have any other info on them? Anyone see them...pm me!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 12, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> I went to Burberry store in Covent Garden in London and they told me that there will be also a new heart shaped palette except from the bronzer one and the heart of that one will be a beautiful rosy blush! Start saving ! A new My Burberry fragrance for men but with a slightly different name is also about to launched





hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 52161





Haviggi said:


> The new blush palette!!!could it be a valentine's special or summer one? The SA at Covent Garden mentioned summer but who knows



Thanks for the info and pic! This looks gorgeous, I am definitely interested.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 12, 2016)

I just ordered the Nude Glow highlighter from Burberry Australia The white is sold out which is probably a good thing as I would have been tempted to get both.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 12, 2016)

On a whim, went to the local boutique once I was done at a doctor's office today. Shockingly, _stunningly_, they had both HL in-stock.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 13, 2016)

I didn't end up getting the white one as I planned from Sephora, then I missed out, BUTTTTT it's back in stock on the Burberry website! I just grabbed it now


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 13, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I just ordered the Nude Glow highlighter from Burberry Australia The white is sold out which is probably a good thing as I would have been tempted to get both.



 I'll be curious as to how you like the nude on. Most times those shade disappear on  my skin. I love the white. Of course you love those blushes


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 13, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> On a whim, went to the local boutique once I was done at a doctor's office today. Shockingly, _stunningly_, they had both HL in-stock.



So, did you get them ?


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So, did you get them ?




Just the white one, I'm nude HL'd out.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 13, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Just the white one, I'm nude HL'd out.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I'll be curious as to how you like the nude on. Most times those shade disappear on  my skin. *I love the white.* Of course you love those blushes



 Elegant! You saying you love the white set me off on an international wild goose chase to find it(even though yesterday I thought I was okay to miss out). So I called Burberry Australia, it's sold out here, and the lovely rep mentioned Net-A-Porter...they have both shades, so I ordered both and my first Charlotte Tilbury lippie in Lost Cherry to qualify for free shipping (next business day). The HLs are also $21 cheaper than from Burberry so I called and cancelled my order (they can't guarantee it will be cancelled as yet but I think it will be fine). 

If anyone in the US is interested, they have free shipping for orders over US $100. 

I need them to arrive ASAP

We need that pink heart blush!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I need to back up the white highlighter.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 14, 2016)

I got the white HL the other day. Gorgeous!  Has anyone seen swatches of the Eye Color Contour Smoke & Sculpt Pens yet?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 14, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I got the white HL the other day. Gorgeous!  Has anyone seen swatches of the Eye Color Contour Smoke & Sculpt Pens yet?



Hey there, I got Rosewood and Midnight Brown when I bought my HL's on Burberry's website. I'll put pics up when I can! They are super pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I think I need to back up the white highlighter.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 14, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I got the white HL the other day. Gorgeous!  Has anyone seen swatches of the Eye Color Contour Smoke & Sculpt Pens yet?



Did you! I am getting the Midnight brown & the gray one. The Burberry rep guy told me that you have to use/blend them pretty quick because they set fast & have great staying/waterproof power.



eepeepburrah said:


> Hey there, I got Rosewood and Midnight Brown when I bought my HL's on Burberry's website. I'll put pics up when I can! They are super pretty.



I would love to see them! Thanks


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 14, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> Hey there, I got Rosewood and Midnight Brown when I bought my HL's on Burberry's website. I'll put pics up when I can! They are super pretty.



I would love to see them too when you get a chance. Thank you!



elegant-one said:


> Did you! I am getting the Midnight brown & the gray one. The Burberry rep guy told me that you have to use/blend them pretty quick because they set fast & have great staying/waterproof power.



Oh really? Interesting! That's good but I wouldn't have assumed that at all.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 14, 2016)

Midnight Brown is to the left, and Rosewood is to the right. Sorry for a small pic, I'm having trouble making it bigger. Midnight isn't as dark as I expected, but it still lives up to the name. Rosewood is my favorite. It is a plumy, pinky taupe, and looks great with my green eyes. I'm wearing it today with the Sheer eyeshadow in Rosewood over it with an olive green eyeliner, and I am just loving it. Hope this helps! 

PS Wore the new London with Love heart bronzer, it is awesome! Just enough to warm my face up, but not enough to look orange or "dirty".


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 14, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Did you! I am getting the Midnight brown & the gray one. The Burberry rep guy told me that you have to use/blend them pretty quick because they set fast & have great staying/waterproof power.



I am not convinced that they are waterproof. They definitely are not crease-proof for me, but I have oily lids. I also wear my makeup for over 16 hours at a time, since I work 12 hours night shifts. So basically nothing is crease-proof for me lol. I think that the Nars velvet formula in the stick form has much more staying power, personally.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 14, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> View attachment 52264
> 
> Midnight Brown is to the left, and Rosewood is to the right. Sorry for a small pic, I'm having trouble making it bigger. Midnight isn't as dark as I expected, but it still lives up to the name. Rosewood is my favorite. It is a plumy, pinky taupe, and looks great with my green eyes. I'm wearing it today with the Sheer eyeshadow in Rosewood over it with an olive green eyeliner, and I am just loving it. Hope this helps!
> 
> PS Wore the new London with Love heart bronzer, it is awesome! Just enough to warm my face up, but not enough to look orange or "dirty".



Thanks so much for the swatches & info!!! Yes, I thought MB would be deeper too. They are both really pretty.


eepeepburrah said:


> I am not convinced that they are waterproof. They definitely are not crease-proof for me, but I have oily lids. I also wear my makeup for over 16 hours at a time, since I work 12 hours night shifts. So basically nothing is crease-proof for me lol. I think that the Nars velvet formula in the stick form has much more staying power, personally.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 14, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> View attachment 52264
> 
> Midnight Brown is to the left, and Rosewood is to the right. Sorry for a small pic, I'm having trouble making it bigger. Midnight isn't as dark as I expected, but it still lives up to the name. Rosewood is my favorite. It is a plumy, pinky taupe, and looks great with my green eyes. I'm wearing it today with the Sheer eyeshadow in Rosewood over it with an olive green eyeliner, and I am just loving it. Hope this helps!
> 
> PS Wore the new London with Love heart bronzer, it is awesome! Just enough to warm my face up, but not enough to look orange or "dirty".



Thanks so much. They're both very pretty. I have green eyes too and love the original Rosewood es, so maybe I'll start with that one.


----------



## anyabeaute (Feb 14, 2016)

Would love to see (comparison) swatch of the London with Love Bronzer...

Thanks in advance


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 14, 2016)

I can swatch it tomorrow when I wake up. What would you want comparisons with?


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone have Burberry Earthy blush and the new Dior blush sculpt in Beige 03?  If so, could you please tell me how they compare?  I have bought the Beige one from Dior and it looks like a pink rosy blush on me, not suitable for contouring.  I am hoping that Earthy wouldn't look so pink / red / rosy.  I have strong pink undertones and some redness so some things can pull more pink / red on me than they perhaps look in the pan.  Thanks.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 52282



Do you Chanel's Camelia de Plumes? If so, is this similar?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 15, 2016)

I do. i think burberry is more silver while camelia has a touch of gold to it. i can compare them if you want


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I do. i think burberry is more silver while camelia has a touch of gold to it. *i can compare them if you want*



Yes, please!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 15, 2016)

c'mon Nordies, get these highlighters. I want to use my notes.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2016)

I get my highlighter tomorrow   can't wait! I should also probably get on top of Nordstrom notes.. Do I have to open a credit card for that?? I guess I can just look into it and find out lol.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 16, 2016)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-benefits?origin=leftnav


----------



## MissTania (Feb 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 52282



Thanks Monsy, this looks amazing!


----------



## leonah (Feb 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 52282




is this similar to becca's pearl highlighter?


----------



## Jayded_Dreams (Feb 16, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> c'mon Nordies, get these highlighters. I want to use my notes.



The Burberry HL are now available on Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/2016-run...l=New+Arrivals


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2016)

Contour and Nude Radiance

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBwY0F0uKRp/


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 16, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> View attachment 52264
> 
> Midnight Brown is to the left, and Rosewood is to the right. Sorry for a small pic, I'm having trouble making it bigger. Midnight isn't as dark as I expected, but it still lives up to the name. Rosewood is my favorite. It is a plumy, pinky taupe, and looks great with my green eyes. I'm wearing it today with the Sheer eyeshadow in Rosewood over it with an olive green eyeliner, and I am just loving it. Hope this helps!



I got Rosewood, Dusky Mauve and Stone Grey today. Only swatched on my arm but I love the colors and I did need MU remover to get them off.


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 16, 2016)

Yessss!!! The white HL is avaliable at sephora so i ordered it


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 20, 2016)

I've just received my first Burberry blush but I am worried that it had been used. When I opened there was quite a bit of powder inside the compact and on the transparent label on the mirror. 

Whenever I bought makeup compacts from other brands, the compact could slip out of its velvet pouch as you opened the outside box. With the Burberry blush , the opening of the pouch was perpendicular to the opening of the box. Does anyone remember if this is how Burberry normally package their compacts?

I know it's not a certain indicator of whether it was used or not but it might indicate if it was opened before or not.  Many thanks.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2016)

KateH22 said:


> I've just received my first Burberry blush but I am worried that it had been used. When I opened there was quite a bit of powder inside the compact and on the transparent label on the mirror.
> 
> Whenever I bought makeup compacts from other brands, the compact could slip out of its velvet pouch as you opened the outside box. With the Burberry blush , the opening of the pouch was perpendicular to the opening of the box. Does anyone remember if this is how Burberry normally package their compacts?
> 
> I know it's not a certain indicator of whether it was used or not but it might indicate if it was opened before or not.  Many thanks.



Hmm.  Hard to say.  I only have 1 Burberry blush and I don't recall it being particularly powdery. I just opened some boxes yesterday of the highlighter and bronzer and none had a pouch that was perpendicular to the opening of the box. Someone probably did open it.  Does the blush look disturbed?  I just bought a compact from another brand. The last one.  I never do that but it is not easy for me to get to this store.  I opened it and saw fingerprints. The product had not been used but I was going to return it and order one online.  After thinking it over, I realized it would too much trouble so I just cleaned off the outside.  I was not happy though.  The item I bought was not pricey like Burberry.  Burberry has excellent presentation.  If it is not too much trouble, return it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh I picked up the Burberry bronzer.  I'm not sure the color is right for me.  It was kind of hard pressed so we'll see. I haven't tried it on my face yet.  I went to Nordies and the MA told me they were getting it.  He thought it would have come with the highlighters and was surprised when it didn't. He said he would call me when it came in.  I wasn't sure I believed they would come in.  A few days before, I had contacted Burberry online to ask about a restock or which stores had it.  They said they had no info on a restock but told me a store that had it.  When I called the store, they said they didn't have it.  So I asked if they had it and it sold out.  After much back and forth, the SA found it and said it was being held for an event next month but she sold me one.  I wanted to get Nordies in case it didn't work for me but I just got so excited.  They didn't even have it on display when I went there.  A finger swipe tells me it may be too light and I'll have a hard time picking up product but the highlighter portion was quite pretty. We'll see, my highlighter stock is high right now.  I just got the two new Burberry ones yesterday.  I ordered online but I saw them at Nordies earlier in the week.  Oh I also picked up the contour pen and the Oxblood liner.  I watched a Burberry Video and saw the MA use Oxblood lip liner so I had to get it.  I wore it with Oxblood lip cover yesterday and it is a perfect match.  I'm kind of wanting Oxblood in the Lip Velvet now.  

Oh and the MA at Nordies used the highlighter pen on me too.  I can see uses for it. I passed. For now anyway.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I got Rosewood, Dusky Mauve and Stone Grey today. Only swatched on my arm but I love the colors and I did need MU remover to get them off.



You didn't like Midnight Brown? Can you describe the Stone Grey for me? I forgot to pick these up. Have you tried them on your eyes yet?


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 20, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hmm.  Hard to say.  I only have 1 Burberry blush and I don't recall it being particularly powdery. I just opened some boxes yesterday of the highlighter and bronzer and none had a pouch that was perpendicular to the opening of the box. Someone probably did open it.  Does the blush look disturbed?  I just bought a compact from another brand. The last one.  I never do that but it is not easy for me to get to this store.  I opened it and saw fingerprints. The product had not been used but I was going to return it and order one online.  After thinking it over, I realized it would too much trouble so I just cleaned off the outside.  I was not happy though.  The item I bought was not pricey like Burberry.  Burberry has excellent presentation.  If it is not too much trouble, return it.



Thank you for your reply.  It's very helpful.  I think I'm going to return it.  I live about 40 miles away from a nearest Burberry counter so I'm going to order from Burberry themselves.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 20, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> You didn't like Midnight Brown? Can you describe the Stone Grey for me? I forgot to pick these up. Have you tried them on your eyes yet?



I do...I will probably order that one and pale copper today, just wanted to see how I liked them first. Stone Grey is a pretty neutral grey, no blue in it to my eye but less warm than the es.

http://www.theraeviewer.com/2016/02/burberry-eye-colour-contour-eye-smoke.html

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/08/burberry-beauty-wet-dry-silk-eyeshadows.html

Rosewood looks a bit lighter on me than in the above swatch, probably because of the shimmer they are hard to photograph. I tried Rosewood and Dusky Mauve quickly on one eye just to see that DM did not emphasize dark circles.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 20, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I picked up the Burberry bronzer.  I'm not sure the color is right for me.  It was kind of hard pressed so we'll see. I haven't tried it on my face yet.  I went to Nordies and the MA told me they were getting it.  He thought it would have come with the highlighters and was surprised when it didn't. He said he would call me when it came in.  I wasn't sure I believed they would come in.  A few days before, I had contacted Burberry online to ask about a restock or which stores had it.  They said they had no info on a restock but told me a store that had it.  When I called the store, they said they didn't have it.  So I asked if they had it and it sold out.  After much back and forth, the SA found it and said it was being held for an event next month but she sold me one.  I wanted to get Nordies in case it didn't work for me but I just got so excited.  They didn't even have it on display when I went there.  A finger swipe tells me it may be too light and I'll have a hard time picking up product but the highlighter portion was quite pretty. We'll see, my highlighter stock is high right now.  I just got the two new Burberry ones yesterday.  I ordered online but I saw them at Nordies earlier in the week.  Oh I also picked up the contour pen and the Oxblood liner.  I watched a Burberry Video and saw the MA use Oxblood lip liner so I had to get it.  I wore it with Oxblood lip cover yesterday and it is a perfect match.  I'm kind of wanting Oxblood in the Lip Velvet now.
> 
> Oh and the MA at Nordies used the highlighter pen on me too.  I can see uses for it. I passed. For now anyway.



Did you take any swatch pics of the bronzer?
Oxblood liner looks great.
Ordered the Oxblood kisses lipstick last week


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I do...I will probably order that one and pale copper today, just wanted to see how I liked them first. Stone Grey is a pretty neutral grey, no blue in it to my eye but less warm than the es.
> 
> http://www.theraeviewer.com/2016/02/burberry-eye-colour-contour-eye-smoke.html
> 
> ...



Well that's good lol  Ok, Midnight Brown & Grey & probably the copper one which looks so pretty! Thanks!!!

I thought NM carried Burberry but I don't see it on the site.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 20, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Well that's good lol  Ok, Midnight Brown & Grey & probably the copper one which looks so pretty! Thanks!!!
> 
> I thought NM carried Burberry but I don't see it on the site.



No, I was always surprised that they don't carry it, at least online they don't. Just clothing and fragrances.


----------



## Lile (Feb 20, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I do...I will probably order that one and pale copper today, just wanted to see how I liked them first. Stone Grey is a pretty neutral grey, no blue in it to my eye but less warm than the es.
> 
> http://www.theraeviewer.com/2016/02/burberry-eye-colour-contour-eye-smoke.html
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm planning on getting pale copper and midnight brown. And probably rosewood.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 20, 2016)

Lile said:


> Thank you! I'm planning on getting pale copper and midnight brown. And probably rosewood.



They are ALL worthy of buying!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 20, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> They are ALL worthy of buying!



If you had to only pick one or two to start with, which are your favs?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2016)

I ordered Midnight Brown & Stone Grey.

I really want to try their luminous concealer. Anybody have that?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> If you had to only pick one or two to start with, which are your favs?



Rosewood and Dusky Mauve, but to be fair I haven't seen Midnight Brown and Pale Copper irl yet. 



elegant-one said:


> I ordered Midnight Brown & Stone Grey.
> 
> I really want to try their luminous concealer. Anybody have that?



Hope you love them. I would like to know about the concealer too.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 20, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Rosewood and Dusky Mauve, but to be fair I haven't seen Midnight Brown and Pale Copper irl yet.



Ah.  Thanks!  MB and PC were actually the ones I was leaning towards with RW at #3.  Are these perm?  I may just wait for more swatches since there's a bunch of Chanel stuff I want to grab.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Rosewood and Dusky Mauve, but to be fair I haven't seen Midnight Brown and Pale Copper irl yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you love them. I would like to know about the concealer too.



It got good reviews from the few that I could find. I really love Burberry's simple no make up - makeup look. I have the lightest shade of the contour stick & I use it all the time in my crease for no makeup days.


----------



## jebogewf (Feb 21, 2016)

KateH22 said:


> I've just received my first Burberry blush but I am worried that it had been used. When I opened there was quite a bit of powder inside the compact and on the transparent label on the mirror.
> 
> Whenever I bought makeup compacts from other brands, the compact could slip out of its velvet pouch as you opened the outside box. With the Burberry blush , the opening of the pouch was perpendicular to the opening of the box. Does anyone remember if this is how Burberry normally package their compacts?
> 
> I know it's not a certain indicator of whether it was used or not but it might indicate if it was opened before or not.  Many thanks.



I haven't been here in what feels like forever, but I wanted to answer your question about how Burberry packages their products. They do put their products in sideways. I have a lot of Burberry, and everything I've ever gotten has always been put in the box that way. Idk why. Maybe so the blush itself won't fall out of the velvet pouch when you first open it (not that I've ever had that happen anyway). 

As for the excess powder, I think a little bit might be okay. It all depends on just how much there was. I don't think it was used, it just could have gotten jostled around in shipping a bit. I know I've had this happen to me before.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 22, 2016)

From alexsteinherr's snapchat

View attachment 52385


View attachment 52386


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh wow, that powder looks amazing! I'm assuming it's a blush.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BCF4QhrJiL1/


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 22, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> from alexsteinherr's snapchat
> 
> View attachment 52385
> 
> ...





vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/bcf4qhrjil1/



want.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 52387


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 22, 2016)

If that's an eyeshadow palette, it's GORGEOUS, but I wouldn't use it.  It's more of a piece to put on display.  Plus the color variety is lacking.


----------



## sugarberry (Feb 22, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 52387



That is a gorgeous palette.  The level of detail is insane.


----------



## peanut (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 52387


My word, that is just amazing! Love Burberry!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I picked up the Burberry bronzer.  I'm not sure the color is right for me.  It was kind of hard pressed so we'll see. I haven't tried it on my face yet.  I went to Nordies and the MA told me they were getting it.  He thought it would have come with the highlighters and was surprised when it didn't. He said he would call me when it came in.  I wasn't sure I believed they would come in.  A few days before, I had contacted Burberry online to ask about a restock or which stores had it.  They said they had no info on a restock but told me a store that had it.  When I called the store, they said they didn't have it.  So I asked if they had it and it sold out.  After much back and forth, the SA found it and said it was being held for an event next month but she sold me one.  I wanted to get Nordies in case it didn't work for me but I just got so excited.  They didn't even have it on display when I went there.  A finger swipe tells me it may be too light and I'll have a hard time picking up product but the highlighter portion was quite pretty. We'll see, my highlighter stock is high right now.  I just got the two new Burberry ones yesterday.  I ordered online but I saw them at Nordies earlier in the week.  Oh I also picked up the contour pen and the Oxblood liner.  I watched a Burberry Video and saw the MA use Oxblood lip liner so I had to get it.  I wore it with Oxblood lip cover yesterday and it is a perfect match.  I'm kind of wanting Oxblood in the Lip Velvet now.
> 
> Oh and the MA at Nordies used the highlighter pen on me too.  I can see uses for it. I passed. For now anyway.


oxblood is gorgeous.



hitchcockblonde said:


> From alexsteinherr's snapchat
> 
> View attachment 52385
> 
> ...





hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 52387


Jeezus, this is beautiful


----------



## katred (Feb 22, 2016)

peanut said:


> View attachment 52387
> 
> 
> My word, that is just amazing! Love Burberry!



It's beautiful but using it would make me cry.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2016)

I got the Midnight Brown eye smoke & sculpt pen - I love it! I was expecting it to be a bit darker brown, but its beautiful. I rimmed around my eye & blended it out - perfect!


----------



## mysteereous (Feb 23, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> From alexsteinherr's snapchat
> 
> View attachment 52385
> 
> ...



Whatever this is, I need it. Thank you for posting!


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 25, 2016)

jebogewf said:


> I haven't been here in what feels like forever, but I wanted to answer your question about how Burberry packages their products. They do put their products in sideways. I have a lot of Burberry, and everything I've ever gotten has always been put in the box that way. Idk why. Maybe so the blush itself won't fall out of the velvet pouch when you first open it (not that I've ever had that happen anyway).
> 
> As for the excess powder, I think a little bit might be okay. It all depends on just how much there was. I don't think it was used, it just could have gotten jostled around in shipping a bit. I know I've had this happen to me before.



Thank you for taking the time to reply to me.  That's reassuring to know.


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 25, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> View attachment 52264
> 
> Midnight Brown is to the left, and Rosewood is to the right. Sorry for a small pic, I'm having trouble making it bigger. Midnight isn't as dark as I expected, but it still lives up to the name. Rosewood is my favorite. It is a plumy, pinky taupe, and looks great with my green eyes. I'm wearing it today with the Sheer eyeshadow in Rosewood over it with an olive green eyeliner, and I am just loving it. Hope this helps!
> 
> PS Wore the new London with Love heart bronzer, it is awesome! Just enough to warm my face up, but not enough to look orange or "dirty".



Thank you for your swatches.  Can I ask how similar is the Sheer Eyeshadow in Rosewood to the pen in Rosewood?  Thanks.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I'm hoping the bronzer Palette shows up, I'm about to do a UK  CP for it



It's back.....


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It's back.....



On the Burberry site? I have to get it from another retailer :/


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> On the Burberry site? I have to get it from another retailer :/



I know someone who can help you


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I know someone who can help you



Ah! My messages notification 
Pm'd you


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 25, 2016)

Heart Blush

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCOWy3HE5MC/


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ah! My messages notification
> Pm'd you



Back at you


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 25, 2016)

So when are the heart blushes going to be released?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So when are the heart blushes going to be released?


 Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 25, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> Hopefully soon!!!



LoL I need them??????????????????

Im so happy to see you here! Did you get the D&G 50 blush?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> LoL I need them������������������
> 
> Im so happy to see you here! Did you get the D&G 50 blush?


yup!! Bosch made me do it too


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 26, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I got the white HL the other day. Gorgeous!  Has anyone seen swatches of the Eye Color Contour Smoke & Sculpt Pens yet?



I keep missing the white highlighter. My Nordstrom order was cancelled last night--if anyone sees it, might you PM me?


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 26, 2016)

patentg33k said:


> I keep missing the white highlighter. My Nordstrom order was cancelled last night--if anyone sees it, might you PM me?



Check your PMs.

I think the white HL is divine... but if anyone misses it, it's ok. Becca Pearl is about an 80% dupe (less silver tendencies). But it's _pretty._


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2016)

Irritated with Burberry right now  but here is the Kisses version of Oxblood


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Irritated with Burberry right now  but here is the Kisses version of Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 52537



Wow wow wow that looks gorgeous on you!!  You are tempting me!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Wow wow wow that looks gorgeous on you!!  You are tempting me!



Lol! 
Thank you, Allie 
I will have to compare it to Louboutin Very Prive, NARS Audrey,  D&G Magnetic Monica... and I think I'm forgetting one lol
The formula is better than the original Golden Peach lip cover that I have.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol!
> Thank you, Allie
> I will have to compare it to Louboutin Very Prive, NARS Audrey,  D&G Magnetic Monica... and I think I'm forgetting one lol
> The formula is better than the original Golden Peach lip cover that I have.



You're welcome!  I actually said wow out loud.

Very good to know about the formula...and my wish list grows...


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You're welcome!  I actually said wow out loud.
> 
> Very good to know about the formula...and my wish list grows...



Uh-oh


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Irritated with Burberry right now  but here is the Kisses version of Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 52537



So funny, I was just coming here to ask if I should get the Oxblood in the Kiss or Velvet? That shade is beautiful on you!!! Thanks for posting this hun 

There was a video where she was doing the makeup of the model & she used this ls. Was that link here? I wonder if she used the Kiss or the Velvet on her?


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So funny, I was just coming here to ask if I should get the Oxblood in the Kiss or Velvet? That shade is beautiful on you!!! Thanks for posting this hun
> 
> There was a video where she was doing the makeup of the model & she used this ls. Was that link here? I wonder if she used the Kiss or the Velvet on her?



No problem! 

I think it was the velvet but I'm not 100% certain. My lips don't feel dry at all!


----------



## jebogewf (Feb 28, 2016)

patentg33k said:


> I keep missing the white highlighter. My Nordstrom order was cancelled last night--if anyone sees it, might you PM me?



Have you tried calling a Nordstrom store or that 1-800 number they have? I somehow missed YSL's Spring polishes online and couldn't find them anywhere. I called the beauty customer service number and the woman I spoke with went hunting for them and found them for me and connected me to that store - so I wouldn't have to randomly call stores. You could always try that. I got the white HL the other day and it's just exquisite.


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 28, 2016)

jebogewf said:


> Have you tried calling a Nordstrom store or that 1-800 number they have? I somehow missed YSL's Spring polishes online and couldn't find them anywhere. I called the beauty customer service number and the woman I spoke with went hunting for them and found them for me and connected me to that store - so I wouldn't have to randomly call stores. You could always try that. I got the white HL the other day and it's just exquisite.



Thanks to a very lovely Specktra member I was able to locate one--that's a good idea though!


----------



## jebogewf (Feb 28, 2016)

patentg33k said:


> I keep missing the white highlighter. My Nordstrom order was cancelled last night--if anyone sees it, might you PM me?



Was just about to come here and tell you that I just saw both HLs available on Burberry's site when I saw that you found it. Hope you love it as much as the rest of us do.


----------



## Haviggi (Mar 2, 2016)

View attachment 52667

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I LOVE Burberry


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2016)

beautiful design


----------



## Monsy (Mar 8, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/03/burberry-full-kisses-lip-pen-review-swatches.html


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 12, 2016)

From Charismafull 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCywwjopDCp/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BB1IvM4JDO8/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 29, 2016)

The London with love blush/highlighter is up at Sephora. Just purchased. 

http://m.sephora.com/summer-2016-london-with-live-blush-highlighter-P407142


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks dear! I just got it.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The London with love blush/highlighter is up at Sephora. Just purchased.
> 
> http://m.sephora.com/summer-2016-london-with-live-blush-highlighter-P407142



Is that the only new item? Weren't there more heart blushes than that?


----------



## Haviggi (Mar 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Is that the only new item? Weren't there more heart blushes than that?


I think it was always one! At least that I was told at Burberry store in Covent Garden 2 months ago!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Is that the only new item? Weren't there more heart blushes than that?


I think just the one blush. There was/is a heart bronzer though. It's up on burberry's website.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks dear! I just got it.


Thanks EO for the PM!! Just got it


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I think just the one blush. There was/is a heart *bronzer* though. It's up on burberry's website.



I loved that one. Not feeling the blush.
I was able to get it only because of Boschicka


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I think just the one blush. There was/is a heart bronzer though. It's up on burberry's website.



Geesh, and I just looked on there site yesterday & didn't see it. Is Sephora getting it as well? Thanks



awickedshape said:


> I loved that one. Not feeling the blush.
> I was able to get it only because of Boschicka


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks EO for the PM!! Just got it


----------



## boschicka (Mar 29, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I loved that one. Not feeling the blush.
> I was able to get it only because of Boschicka



Oh, the love!  Makeup maniacs must stick together!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Oh, the love!  Makeup maniacs must stick together!


----------



## Lile (Mar 29, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The London with love blush/highlighter is up at Sephora. Just purchased.
> 
> http://m.sephora.com/summer-2016-london-with-live-blush-highlighter-P407142


Thank you! I just ordered mine!


----------



## Bubek07 (Mar 30, 2016)

has anyone tried the mucha quad? and has swatches by any chance


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> has anyone tried the mucha quad? and has swatches by any chance



The Mocha quad? 
I think I posted swatches earlier this year and the blogs from Sabrina at the Beauty Look Book, Karla Sugar and Indigo Kir Royale have swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

So, is the bronze heart sold out on Burberry? I never saw it there & I went back yesterday to look  again, & I still don't see it. I missed it


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So, is the bronze heart sold out on Burberry? I never saw it there & I went back yesterday to look  again, & I still don't see it. I missed it



https://us.burberry.com/london-with-love-palette-limited-edition-illuminating-bronzer-p40134411


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> https://us.burberry.com/london-with-love-palette-limited-edition-illuminating-bronzer-p40134411



How did I not see this! I even looked there several times lol! Thank hun!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2016)

elegant i do not think it's good for you. it's very yellow


----------



## boschicka (Mar 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> How did I not see this! I even looked there several times lol! Thank hun!



Their website & product arrangement/classifications are weird. It's not you.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> https://us.burberry.com/london-with-love-palette-limited-edition-illuminating-bronzer-p40134411



Is Sephora or Nordies going to get this? Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Their website & product arrangement/classifications are weird. It's not you.



 Thank goodness. I looked several times, everywhere on their site.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

Monsy said:


> elegant i do not think it's good for you. it's very yellow



Really!??? I'm crying now. ok, yellow is not good for me. The swatches I saw, the bronze side looked nice. Thanks


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2016)

I returned it.It was too yellow even for me. I didn;t like it


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I returned it.It was too yellow even for me. I didn;t like it



Oh dear! Thanks for saving me money bronzer queen!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 31, 2016)

Got my heart blush today!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Got my heart blush today!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Got my heart blush today!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!!



The pink one? I got it today & I LOVE it.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

I just ordered the new line -  Full Kisses Oxblood lipstick.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> The pink one? I got it today & I LOVE it.



  I don't want to swatch it and mess up its beauty! But tomorrow morning, I'm going to town!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I don't want to swatch it and mess up its beauty! But tomorrow morning, I'm going to town!



Haha! Its very pigmented & beautiful! I want another one lol!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered the new line -  Full Kisses Oxblood lipstick.



Ooohhh


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ooohhh



It sounds really good. I'm hopeful. I almost ordered the velvet, & then I saw the new line today.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It sounds really good. I'm hopeful. I almost ordered the velvet, & then I saw the new line today.



It looks interesting. Can't wait to see your swatch


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh dear! Thanks for saving me money bronzer queen!



i think you should check our new revamped guerlain terracota shade 00

i tried it today and it's what you are looking for more of a pink/red tone as opposite to yellow/brown like laguna


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i think you should check our new revamped guerlain terracota shade 00
> 
> i tried it today and it's what you are looking for more of a pink/red tone as opposite to yellow/brown like laguna



haha! Ok, I will. It sounds perfect. Thanks! How do I know that I am getting the new revamped shade?

Is it this one - 
*         Guerlain            Terracotta Healthy Glow Blush Bronzer Powder Duo light blondes?*

And what about the light bronzing powder -                         Blondes 02             - soft suntan tones


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2016)

this is the new one

http://www.sephora.com/terracotta-b...uId=1795236&icid2=search_search_p284710_image

this one is incredible too maybe you would like it even better. i posted this photo multiple times
http://www.sephora.com/terracotta-4...d2=brand content_brand:guerlain_p379045_image





light sheer bronzing blondes is my most used bronzer i have serious dent in it


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> this is the new one
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/terracotta-b...uId=1795236&icid2=search_search_p284710_image
> 
> ...



I put them all in my cart! The guerlain is so beautiful. I want more of a soft nude look with bronzers, not so much a bronze/tan look. Thanks so much dear for all of the great information.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Is Sephora or Nordies going to get this? Thanks



I am hoping Bloomie's will get it too ...


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2016)

I ordered another of the pink heart london blush. LOVE it. The highlighter in it looks so beautiful on my skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I am hoping Bloomie's will get it too ...



Nordies just got the new lipsticks & Sephora didn't, but Sephora got the blush & Nordies didn't...yet.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I put them all in my cart! The guerlain is so beautiful. I want more of a soft nude look with bronzers, not so much a bronze/tan look. Thanks so much dear for all of the great information.



get the second one - 4 season Nude you will not regret it!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> get the second one - 4 season Nude you will not regret it!



I am definitely getting that one!  You sure talk me into a lot sis!


----------



## Natyk (Apr 2, 2016)

Where did you order the blushes Elegant? Thank you!





elegant-one said:


> I ordered another of the pink heart london blush. LOVE it. The highlighter in it looks so beautiful on my skin.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 2, 2016)

most of the regular blushes are out of stock on sephora and on nordies listed as NEW ??? I wonder if they changed the formula or anything about it ??


----------



## eepeepburrah (Apr 3, 2016)

Can't find the heart blush on Sephora now! Has anyone seen it elsewhere?


----------



## KateH22 (Apr 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> most of the regular blushes are out of stock on sephora and on nordies listed as NEW ??? I wonder if they changed the formula or anything about it ??



I believe the new blushes don't have parabens.  I recently bought Earthy and it was advertised as being paraben free (and it is).


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> most of the regular blushes are out of stock on sephora and on nordies listed as NEW ??? I wonder if they changed the formula or anything about it ??



I saw that too & wondered what was up with that. I got all excited when I saw it in the NEW section...all ready to buy more blushes LOL!...nope.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2016)

Natyk said:


> Where did you order the blushes Elegant? Thank you!



I got both from Sephora. It's sold out right now, but they did restock fairly quickly. 



eepeepburrah said:


> Can't find the heart blush on Sephora now! Has anyone seen it elsewhere?



Only Sephora right now but it is sold out for the moment. Just keep checking because those email reminders don't work so well. I never did get one for it.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 6, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> The Mocha quad?
> I think I posted swatches earlier this year and the blogs from Sabrina at the Beauty Look Book, Karla Sugar and Indigo Kir Royale have swatches



yup thats what i had in mind tnx
do you like the shadows in regards to the formula and pigmentation ect?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 6, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> yup thats what i had in mind tnx
> do you like the shadows in regards to the formula and pigmentation ect?



Oh, yes.
The texture is nice and that light gold shade is gorgeous.
I got mine when Sephora had $20 off, which helped lol


----------



## peanut (Apr 13, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> Can't find the heart blush on Sephora now! Has anyone seen it elsewhere?



Nordstrom has it.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Apr 22, 2016)

If anyone is still looking for the heart blush, it is up on Burberry's site now  Picked that up as well as two eyeshadow singles! Seriously considering converting my collection to just Burberry shadows. They are my favorites and I use them pretty much exclusively. That and Tom Ford, some Dior, and a couple Chanel quads.


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2016)

i really want to try one of the kisses sheer

cameo rose looks pretty

http://thebeautymaniacintokyo.blogspot.com/2016/03/burberry-kisses-sheer-in-cameo-rose.html


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2016)

That is really pretty Monsy. I may have to try one.


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2016)

if you do please let me know especially how do they compare to the givenchy vinyl ones


----------



## TraceyMc (May 24, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about the Burberry Fall 2016 collection , arrragh look at that Blush ??? At least I think it's a blush


----------



## awickedshape (May 24, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Burberry Fall 2016 collection , arrragh look at that Blush ??? At least I think it's a blush



Didn't that palette launch before? I could be mistaken. Just looks familiar.

Eta well they did relaunch Holiday 2014 in 2015. Maybe Gold no.25 will return


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 7, 2016)

Is this a new palette highlighter ???i thought it would be only one eyeshadow palette but now THIS!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 7, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 54621
> 
> Is this a new palette highlighter ???i thought it would be only one eyeshadow palette but now THIS!!





Faints


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Faints



Faints also!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 8, 2016)

Shars said:


> Faints also!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

me too!  What's that powder?!?!?!? 





awickedshape said:


> Faints





Shars said:


> Faints also!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 9, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> me too!  What's that powder?!?!?!?



I wish I knew lol
I only know about the glitter dust that's supposed to be out in Aug
Useless lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 54621
> 
> Is this a new palette highlighter ???i thought it would be only one eyeshadow palette but now THIS!!



What is it!? I WANT it  Anybody finds out about it let me know!


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2016)

It looks like a highlighter to me or at least some sort of illuminating all over powder. Whatever it is... as long as it won't leave me ashy.... it will be mine LOL!


----------



## Lile (Jul 5, 2016)

I just pulled out my BB Primrose Hill Pink lipstick and forgot how much I love it. Does anyone know if there is a good dupe in the new BB lip products? Thanks!


----------



## Lile (Jul 5, 2016)

I meant to say how much I love the BB Primrose Hill Pink *color* and if there is a color dupe in their new lip products. Thanks, again.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 20, 2016)

Anybody get the Nordstrom Burberry anniversary sale special? It's a cute bag...


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2016)

cat  lashes mascara


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2016)

I was tempted. But I don't really want anything from this sale. 





JerseyGirl said:


> Anybody get the Nordstrom Burberry anniversary sale special? It's a cute bag...


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm quite confused with the Fall release of Burberry! First we took a glimse of this kind of eyeshadow palette or something 


Then we see the official promos with the same patterned palette but it's a highlighter ! 
View attachment 55601

Could the red black one be a Christmas / Holiday release? I haven't seen anything regarding the first one in future releases except from this backstage photo


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 25, 2016)

maybe they added a filter or something?


----------



## leonah (Jul 25, 2016)

or they might have both in the collection? one eyeshadow palette (top one) and the highlighter too


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2016)

Burberry runway palette

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Aug 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> cat  lashes mascara
> 
> View attachment 55520



meh... nothing special
0 volume 
save your money


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> meh... nothing special
> 0 volume
> save your money




I just got a sample of it from Sephora, but I haven't tried it yet. Have you?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 17, 2016)

yes! those are my impressions 
nice definition
no lifting or curling
no volume, NOTHING
no smudging or flaking
glossy black formula


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 17, 2016)

Beauty Box - BURBERRY | Sephora

There is a new Burberry beauty box at Sephora this year. Last year's had Military Red lipstick and Earthy blush and this year's has Cameo blush and Rosewood lipstick. Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> yes! those are my impressions
> nice definition
> no lifting or curling
> no volume, NOTHING
> ...



Well that really sucks!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Beauty Box - BURBERRY | Sephora
> 
> There is a new Burberry beauty box at Sephora this year. Last year's had Military Red lipstick and Earthy blush and this year's has Cameo blush and Rosewood lipstick. Mine should be here tomorrow.



What great pieces in it! I have everything, but maybe I'll get on for my DIL.


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 17, 2016)

Could someone who has Rosewood Lip Velvet please swatch it?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> yes! those are my impressions
> nice definition
> no lifting or curling
> no volume, NOTHING
> ...



Hey hun - would you happen to know what the model is wearing on her eyes in the Armani Sepia collection photo? I have searched all over the place & can't find out what it is.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Could someone who has Rosewood Lip Velvet please swatch it?



I thought I had posted swatches of it but cannot remember for sure. Its a beautiful natural slight mauve dusty rose shade.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Burberry runway palette
> 
> Instagram



Ahhhh, where is it?!? There are promo photos on the website, but where is it?!? Aaaaahhh!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2016)

The IG user is UK-based. The highlighter is available on the UK site, but not the US one.

The Runway Palette – Limited Edition | Burberry


----------



## boschicka (Aug 17, 2016)

I was being silly. I can't stand when they use photos of the items but don't have them available for purchase yet.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ahhhh, where is it?!? There are promo photos on the website, but where is it?!? Aaaaahhh!





boschicka said:


> I was being silly. I can't stand when they use photos of the items but don't have them available for purchase yet.




Yes, what's the point of that lol




shellygrrl said:


> The IG user is UK-based. The highlighter is available on the UK site, but not the US one.
> 
> The Runway Palette – Limited Edition | Burberry



Thank you


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 18, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I thought I had posted swatches of it but cannot remember for sure. Its a beautiful natural slight mauve dusty rose shade.



thank you! You are th swatch queen, so I'm going to look through this thread for your post haha.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Burberry runway palette
> 
> Instagram



I want it!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 18, 2016)

I bought a Burberry lip liner in Bright Plum, which is gorgeous. I am tempted to get a blush next. I also recently bought a lipstick in Fuchsia Pink No. 418 which I am happy with.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I want it!


  It looks interesting!



MissTania said:


> I bought a Burberry lip liner in Bright Plum, which is gorgeous. I am tempted to get a blush next. I also recently bought a lipstick in Fuchsia Pink No. 418 which I am happy with.


  Nice!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> thank you! You are th swatch queen, so I'm going to look through this thread for your post haha.


LOL
Here ya go


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> LOL
> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 55899



Omg gorgeous, Swatch Queen!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Omg gorgeous, Swatch Queen!


----------



## mysteereous (Aug 18, 2016)

The runway highlighter is up on the US site now. Just ordered one.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2016)

mysteereous said:


> The runway highlighter is up on the US site now. Just ordered one.



Nice!

Where's Boschicka?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where's Boschicka?



Ha, already grabbed it.  Thanks for thinking of me!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, already grabbed it.  Thanks for thinking of me!!!



Yayyyyy


----------



## boschicka (Aug 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yayyyyy



 You? Need a cp?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> You? Need a cp?



Somehow I'm not feeling drawn to this one. 
Thank you for offering!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been debating all week whether to go see if they have this in a Burberry store.  I see that it is up now.  I think I'm going to wait a bit.  I'm hoping it isn't a limited release and will be available at counters at some point.  I have quite a few Burberry highlighters and there is just too much I want right now.  I'm hoping swatches will come soon.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 19, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been debating all week whether to go see if they have this in a Burberry store.  I see that it is up now.  I think I'm going to wait a bit.  I'm hoping it isn't a limited release and will be available at counters at some point.  I have quite a few Burberry highlighters and there is just too much I want right now.  I'm hoping swatches will come soon.




My SA at Nordstrom Chicago just texted me saying they just unpacked the fall collection with the highlighter, gliter nail polish and cream shadows. They will be having trend show at the same time as triple points so there should be some good gifts


----------



## peanut (Aug 19, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> My SA at Nordstrom Chicago just texted me saying they just unpacked the fall collection with the highlighter, gliter nail polish and cream shadows. They will be having trend show at the same time as triple points so there should be some good gifts



Nice! When does Nordstrom usually have Trend Show? I bought the palette off Burberry.com but I'm interested in some of the other products, like Nude Apricot l/s. Also can't wait for the matching red/black palette!! I wonder if that's for holiday.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 19, 2016)

peanut said:


> Nice! When does Nordstrom usually have Trend Show? I bought the palette off Burberry.com but I'm interested in some of the other products, like Nude Apricot l/s. Also can't wait for the matching red/black palette!! I wonder if that's for holiday.



Its around the 21st of September and its a week long event. It also coincides with triple points so it'll be maximum goodies. I love that its a few days so I can spread out my purchases and not melt by CC in one fell swoop. LOL


----------



## peanut (Aug 19, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Its around the 21st of September and its a week long event. It also coincides with triple points so it'll be maximum goodies. I love that its a few days so I can spread out my purchases and not melt by CC in one fell swoop. LOL



Thanks for the info! For triple points and maximum goodies, my CC might indeed be in dire danger! lol! Must start putting a list together...


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2016)

Video of the palette

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## Lile (Aug 20, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Well that really sucks!


That's really disappointing. I was looking forward to trying that mascara.


----------



## Lile (Aug 20, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Beauty Box - BURBERRY | Sephora
> 
> There is a new Burberry beauty box at Sephora this year. Last year's had Military Red lipstick and Earthy blush and this year's has Cameo blush and Rosewood lipstick. Mine should be here tomorrow.



i just ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## Lile (Aug 20, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Beauty Box - BURBERRY | Sephora
> 
> There is a new Burberry beauty box at Sephora this year. Last year's had Military Red lipstick and Earthy blush and this year's has Cameo blush and Rosewood lipstick. Mine should be here tomorrow.





awickedshape said:


> Video of the palette
> 
> Instagram
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting! The palette is so pretty but it might be too glittery for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2016)

Lile said:


> Thank you for posting! The palette is so pretty but it might be too glittery for me.



No problem!
I'm ok with letting this one go, too


----------



## leonah (Aug 20, 2016)

I think I saw someone posting about it on IG but can't recall where and they said it was only an overspray


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 21, 2016)

Instagram

Swatch video of the runway palette. Pass for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm passing on it too.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm putting it in my makeup museum.


----------



## leonah (Aug 21, 2016)

hmm that swatch underneath the overspray looks just meh


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm putting it in my makeup museum.



I have one of those museums


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm putting it in my makeup museum.



lol
Does that mean out of rotation makeup?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 21, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Instagram
> 
> Swatch video of the runway palette. Pass for me.



Yikes!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 21, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> lol
> Does that mean out of rotation makeup?



Some people collect works of art, I collect works of highlighter.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Some people collect works of art, I collect works of highlighter.



Understandable lol
They tend to be the prettiest part of a collection


----------



## MissTania (Aug 22, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Instagram
> 
> Swatch video of the runway palette. Pass for me.



Thanks for this! I wasn't impressed after watching her video but she did a swatch later and it looks like a yellowish gold shade here:

Instagram


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 22, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Thanks for this! I wasn't impressed after watching her video but she did a swatch later and it looks like a yellowish gold shade here:
> 
> Instagram



That looks better than the video but too warm for me. Plus I'm kind of tired of just buying things to look pretty in my collection. I know if I bought this I wouldn't end up touching it and I don't want to do that.


----------



## peanut (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone know if we're going to get the Bright Glow Foundation in the U.S.? I've heard it's an Asia exclusive but I see it on the UK site. It sounds so nice:

 								Discover Bright Glow Foundation, the skin-brightening  foundation for a radiant, lit-from-within complexion and flawless  translucency.The smooth, liquid formula is enriched with  illuminating white peony and purifying white water lily to create a  lightweight, luminous veil across the skin.Hyaluronic acid  helps to maintain skin moisture all day long, while City Protection  formula guards against fine pollution particle damage (also known as PM  2.5).The formula is also weatherproof and contains SPF 30 PA+++ to protect against UVA and UVB rays.Effortlessly apply with a brush or fingertips for buildable coverage.


Skin brightening
SPF 30 PA+++ protection
Lasting hydration


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 22, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Thanks for this! I wasn't impressed after watching her video but she did a swatch later and it looks like a yellowish gold shade here:
> 
> Instagram



The palm swatch looks nice.
I do love gold lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2016)

I actually liked the swatch.  But I'm still passing.  I think I have something similar.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2016)

I haven't swatched it yet, but just to look at in person, the highlighter is much prettier than I thought it would be.  I thought the over-spray was pure silver, but there's a rainbow (almost holographic) glitter present as well.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I haven't swatched it yet, but just to look at in person, the highlighter is much prettier than I thought it would be.  I thought the over-spray was pure silver, but there's a rainbow (almost holographic) glitter present as well.



Sounds cool


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 27, 2016)

I was passing through Nordie's yesterday afternoon and they had a display of the new My Burberry Black fragrance. So, of course I sprayed it on my wrist and I really liked it. It lasted a long time and the scent that lingers this morning reminds my of their original Burberry scent. I'm not great at describing scents but the Black is nothing like the My Burberry.


----------



## Lile (Aug 31, 2016)

I just got a sample of My Burberry Black today and I really like it, too. I'm needing a full size bottle of it now.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2016)

Has anyone bought the runway embroidered powder thingy?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Has anyone bought the runway embroidered powder thingy?



Nope, but I sure looked at it a lot! Pretty, but maybe not that unique on. Are you going to get it?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly, probably not because I have a lot of similar (on, as you said) things in my stash.  I wanted to come here to see if I was crazy for skipping.

 Hi, BTW!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Honestly, probably not because I have a lot of similar (on, as you said) things in my stash.  I wanted to come here to see if I was crazy for skipping.
> 
> Hi, BTW!



I've missed you!!!   yep, and I had to keep telling myself that I do not need to buy it just because it looks so pretty


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Has anyone bought the runway embroidered powder thingy?



I have it.  I can swatch it later tonight and give some thoughts if you'd like.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2016)

Long time no see, [MENTION=100617]GreenEyedAllie[/MENTION]


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2016)

Double post


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I've missed you!!!   yep, and I had to keep telling myself that I do not need to buy it just because it looks so pretty



I've missed you as well!  And yes, I feel the same way....it's so purdy...



awickedshape said:


> Long time no see, @GreenEyedAllie



 hello!  I'm sorry to have been a bit of a stranger.  So good to see you!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2016)

I would honestly love that.  Thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> hello!  I'm sorry to have been a bit of a stranger.  So *good to see you*!



Same to you


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I have it.  I can swatch it later tonight and give some thoughts if you'd like.



 You're going to talk me into it aren't you...nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Same to you







elegant-one said:


> You're going to talk me into it aren't you...nooooooooooooooo!



uh oh!  Did I re-open a can of worms, haha!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm hoping not LOL!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> You're going to talk me into it aren't you...nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lile (Sep 26, 2016)

Not sure if this is posted yet, but this is the No 00 Smokey Brown palette. The colors are different from any photos I've seen but I like it and can't wait to use it tomorrow.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2016)

Lile said:


> View attachment 56544
> 
> Not sure if this is posted yet, but this is the No 00 Smokey Brown palette. The colors are different from any photos I've seen but I like it and can't wait to use it tomorrow.



Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2016)

The stupid over-spray is what made this highlighter look a mess in swatches.  It's actually quite nice.  It's more subtle than a lot of the crazy, full-on metallic highlighters these days, but it's still very present and accounted for.  What?  But you don't need it, so don't buy it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2016)

Very pretty!  Thank you!  I like to look like a terminator sometimes.  Then other times I prefer subtle.  I'm so on the fence about this one...if I'm honest, I'd be buying it mostly because it's gorgeous to look at.

Did we ever figure out that black/plum one?  Was it just s filter of this one?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Very pretty!  Thank you!  I like to look like _a terminator_ sometimes.  Then other times I prefer subtle.  I'm so on the fence about this one...if I'm honest, I'd be buying it mostly because it's gorgeous to look at.
> 
> Did we ever figure out that black/plum one?  Was it just s filter of this one?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Sep 27, 2016)

I got that palette a few weeks ago when I noticed it pop up! I love it, its a very nice neutral palette. My favorite is the second lightest shade, which is a really nice gold wash of color thats really subtle. Its been my go to lately.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> The stupid over-spray is what made this highlighter look a mess in swatches.  It's actually quite nice.  It's more subtle than a lot of the crazy, full-on metallic highlighters these days, but it's still very present and accounted for.  What?  But you don't need it, so don't buy it.
> View attachment 56545
> View attachment 56546
> View attachment 56547




I KNEW IT!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2016)

At least I'm safe from Burberry holiday this year lol

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> At least I'm safe from Burberry holiday this year lol
> 
> Instagram



It looks like the same ol same ol product  Yep, safe lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It looks like the same ol same ol product  Yep, safe lol



The quad looks a little different?
Gold No. 25 is my favorite but I have too many palettes to BU


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> The quad looks a little different?
> Gold No. 25 is my favorite but I have too many palettes to BU



Is it really!? I think I can safely skip.....unless somene talks me into something


----------



## boschicka (Sep 27, 2016)

What ever happened to these bottom shadows from the Fall 2016 release?  I never saw them on the Burberry site.  They showed the 000 Optic White and 001 Gold Pearl with the collection instead.  (This pic is from Fashionisers.com)


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Is it really!? I think I can safely skip.....unless somene talks me into something



Nooooo lol
We were so close to safety lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

see I hope it's the gold no 25. LOL  I let that slip so many times, it's shameful. 





awickedshape said:


> The quad looks a little different?
> Gold No. 25 is my favorite but I have too many palettes to BU


----------



## Shars (Sep 27, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> At least I'm safe from Burberry holiday this year lol
> 
> Instagram



I feel the same way. A lot of the brands aren't impressing me at all actually. Ah well... money saved.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> see I hope it's the gold no 25. LOL  I let that slip so many times, it's shameful.



I remember lol




Shars said:


> I feel the same way. A lot of the brands aren't impressing me at all actually. Ah well... *money saved*.



That is always good !


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2016)

why their holiday collection every single year looks the same?


----------



## Shars (Sep 28, 2016)

Monsy said:


> why their holiday collection every single year looks the same?



Thought it was just me. It's like they have millions of those nail polish bottles and they just add polish to a 1,000 and say, "Send those to the peasants for Christmas!"


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 28, 2016)

yeah!!!  b/c I'm still playing catch up from Fall.  LOL   





Shars said:


> I feel the same way. A lot of the brands aren't impressing me at all actually. Ah well... money saved.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 29, 2016)

I also hope it's Gold 25 because I, too, passed a couple times and have been kicking myself for it.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I also hope it's Gold 25 because I, too, passed a couple times and have been kicking myself for it.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 29, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Fingers crossed!



Oh I meant to tell you, I was lurking around the TF thread, and the lip duo looks so pretty on you!  Surprisingly, I ended up passing on EVERYTHING for TF Fall.  I must be sick.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh I meant to tell you, I was lurking around the TF thread, and the lip duo looks so pretty on you!  Surprisingly, I ended up passing on EVERYTHING for TF Fall.  I must be sick.



Thank you, Allie!
I wore the lipstick last week and I like it a lot

Don't worry, save your money, TF "Winter is coming" mwahahaha 

(That GoT line is so quotable lol)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Ingenue (Sep 30, 2016)

I ended up with the Fresh Glow Foundation, and I LOVE it. It does for me what I'd hoped the new MUFE would, but it really binds to the skin.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2016)

Burberry The Runway Palette Review Summary


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2016)

View attachment 56799


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 6, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 56799



So is the palette different?  I can't tell, lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So is the palette different?  I can't tell, lol.



Yup!
It's supposed to be called Gold Shimmer, I think, and not my beloved Gold No. 25 lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 6, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yup!
> It's supposed to be called Gold Shimmer, I think, and not my beloved Gold No. 25 lol



Well, poop. ??????


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Well, poop. ������



Ohh


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2016)

Holiday palette 
Instagram


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 7, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Holiday palette
> Instagram



Yeah, this just makes me want the old one more, sigh.  The shades in this one look really close together.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yeah, this just makes me want the old one more, sigh.  The shades in this one look really close together.



It looks so different to me lol  
Maybe Smoky Brown was closer? Not sure.
It's still up on Sephora Aus if you know anyone there
I'd like to see the new one swatched. Other than by myself, after having folded like a cheap tent and purchasing it lol


----------



## boschicka (Oct 7, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> It looks so different to me lol
> Maybe Smoky Brown was closer? Not sure.
> It's still up on Sephora Aus if you know anyone there
> I'd like to see the new one swatched. Other than by myself, after having folded like a cheap tent and purchasing it lol



*snort!*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> *snort!*



It's a problem lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2016)

LOL at cheap tent.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at cheap tent.








...


----------



## Lile (Oct 8, 2016)

I was hoping the palettes would be the same and fear I'll be the same cheap tent!


----------



## Lile (Oct 8, 2016)

I am loving the Smokey Brown palette and have been using it most days since I got it.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2016)

Lile said:


> I was hoping the palettes would be the same and fear I'll be the same cheap tent!





Lile said:


> I am loving the Smokey Brown palette and have been using it most days since I got it.



Lol



...


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2016)

New feature?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2016)

[MENTION=100617]GreenEyedAllie[/MENTION]
Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2016)

[MENTION=99024]Lile[/MENTION] Did you get it? Lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 10, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> @GreenEyedAllie
> Instagram



You dirty temptress. 








(thanks!)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You dirty temptress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once more into the breach!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Holiday palette
> Instagram





GreenEyedAllie said:


> You dirty temptress.
> (thanks!)




*Avoiding the precipice!!!

p.s I am in love with the new My Burberry Black! On my lust/must list!
*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Avoiding the precipice!!!
> 
> p.s I am in love with the new My Burberry Black! On my lust/must list!
> *
> View attachment 56897



Lol

Let us know if you get MBB


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> Let us know if you get MBB


*
I sure will! I said somewhere else it is that perfect fall scent that clings to sweaters and scarves. I thought I was going to go with the E&J Bourbon...but the Black is so nice.

p.s. I added Military Red to my lippie lust list! #teambuyallthered *


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I sure will! I said somewhere else it is that perfect fall scent that clings to sweaters and scarves. I thought I was going to go with the E&J Bourbon...but the Black is so nice.
> 
> p.s. I added Military Red to my lippie lust list! #teambuyallthered *



Military Red looks great!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 11, 2016)

YES!!! I have Military Red - its fabulous


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!! I have Military Red - its fabulous





awickedshape said:


> Military Red looks great!



*You ladies never steer me wrong! Muah! xxx
 [MENTION=87684]colormefab[/MENTION] is asking for our Sephora wish/love lists...I'm ashamed to say it is full of ALL THE REDS!  LOL!*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I sure will! I said somewhere else it is that perfect fall scent that clings to sweaters and scarves. I thought I was going to go with the E&J Bourbon...but the Black is so nice.
> 
> p.s. I added Military Red to my lippie lust list! #teambuyallthered *



I plan to get the rollerball of bourbon.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *You ladies never steer me wrong! Muah! xxx
> @colormefab  is asking for our Sephora wish/love lists...I'm ashamed to say it is full of ALL THE REDS!  LOL!*



 Yes, of course. I might own every red possible


----------



## Lile (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi! No, not yet. I thought I'd wait until Nordstrom has it. Thank you for posting a pic of the swatches, it is pretty!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2016)

Lile said:


> Hi! No, not yet. I thought I'd wait until Nordstrom has it. Thank you for posting a pic of the swatches, it is pretty!!



No problem! 
I ended up ordering it lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2016)

Gold Shimmer palette 

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Gold Shimmer palette
> 
> Instagram



Hmm, these colors are all very similar.  Charlotte Tilbury's holiday quad and the new Givenchy one all seem to follow this trend.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Hmm, these colors are all very similar.  Charlotte Tilbury's holiday quad and the new Givenchy one all seem to follow this trend.



Yup.
Can't wait to swatch my Legendary Muse.
When I first saw the Bb swatches, I felt like there were only two shades lol
But I still wanted it :/ Gah!
Take win, Burberry


----------



## Lile (Oct 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> No problem!
> I ended up ordering it lol



I don't know how long I'll be able to wait; I  may have to order it from Sephora.  Please let us know what you think of it when you get it.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yup.
> Can't wait to swatch my Legendary Muse.
> When I first saw the Bb swatches, I felt like there were only two shades lol
> But I still wanted it :/ Gah!
> Take win, Burberry



Ha!  Thankfully I don't want this one at least.  But I do still want Legendary Muse and the Givenchy quad.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2016)

Lile said:


> I don't know how long I'll be able to wait; I  may have to order it from Sephora.  Please let us know what you think of it when you get it.



Lol
My packages take a little longer. I should be getting it next week and will report immediately lol



boschicka said:


> Ha!  Thankfully I don't want this one at least.  But I do still want Legendary Muse and the Givenchy quad.



Lol
I hear you
I'll try to use LM tomorrow


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2016)

Nordies has Gold Shimmer up now


----------



## Lile (Oct 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Nordies has Gold Shimmer up now



Thanks! Tomorrow, I'm calling my SA


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2016)

Lile said:


> Thanks! Tomorrow, I'm calling my SA



Let us know what you decide


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

Gold Shimmer

View attachment 57001


----------



## Shars (Oct 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Gold Shimmer
> 
> View attachment 57001



So pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

Shars said:


> So pretty!



I can't wait to swatch lol

Oh, the texture is just as soft as Gold No. 25, if not softer
Like buttah


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

Is anyone getting the new Gold Glow highlighting powder?

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Gold Shimmer
> 
> View attachment 57001




Beautiful! Thank my dear! I've been looking at it all day


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Beautiful! Thank my dear! I've been looking at it all day


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

My new office has even worse lighting than my previous one, so I took a lame car pic of Gold Shimmer


----------



## Lile (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> My new office has even worse lighting than my previous one, so I took a lame car pic of Gold Shimmer
> 
> View attachment 57020
> 
> ...



So pretty! I'm ordering it and the festive red lipstick.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

Lile said:


> So pretty! I'm ordering it and the festive red lipstick.



Nice!


Eta: I used all the shades and the second shade from the bottom had some fallout when applying but so far all shades are wearing well with no fading


----------



## Lile (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Eta: I used all the shades and the second shade from the bottom had some fallout when applying but so far all shades are wearing well with no fading



In the photo, there does not seem to be a lot of shimmer in the eye shadows. Do you agree with that? How would you describe the finish? Thanks, my eyes can't take a lot of shimmer.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2016)

Lile said:


> In the photo, there does not seem to be a lot of shimmer in the eye shadows. Do you agree with that? How would you describe the finish? Thanks, my eyes can't take a lot of shimmer.



Hi
It is very subtle
The two lightest shades give more of a... glow than a glittery shimmer
It's very much like No.25


----------



## Lile (Oct 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> It is very subtle
> The two lightest shades give more of a... glow than a glittery shimmer
> It's very much like No.25



Thank you! Can hardly wait to receive mine.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2016)

Lile said:


> Thank you! Can hardly wait to receive mine.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 21, 2016)

View attachment 57055


I know this is a terrible picture but I bought the ruby glitter polish and I am kind of disappointed. The sheer black base doesn't bother me but it is full of small black glitter and that's mostly what shows up on the nail unless I put it over black. I like it over the black but I'm not sure I want to keep it. The top nail is Chanel Hyperrose Glass.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2016)

Pondering Beauty: Burberry Holiday 2016 Palette - No. 28 Gold Shimmer + Dior (Splendor) Precious Embroidery


----------



## Monsy (Oct 22, 2016)

did anyone get the powder? any swatches?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2016)

Monsy said:


> did anyone get the powder? any swatches?



It's on its way.
Same as 2014 with a new over spray. 
There's a video on YouTube Burberry Gold Glow Luminising Powder No 2 - YouTube


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

HOw do the colors compare? 



awickedshape said:


> I can't wait to swatch lol
> 
> Oh, the texture is just as soft as Gold No. 25, if not softer
> Like buttah
> ...





awickedshape said:


> Is anyone getting the new Gold Glow highlighting powder?
> 
> Instagram


I was looking at that highlighter.  Is it the same as the Gold released around Feb/March?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> HOw do the colors compare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what highlighter that was?


 [MENTION=62369]Prettypackages[/MENTION] 
Gold No.25 and Gold Glitter


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2016)

*pouting* I like the no. 25 better, and I don't need those colors.  LOL    
You remember the burberry nude gold runway le highlighter, with the lace pattern.  I know I've completely messed up the name.  LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *pouting* I like the no. 25 better, and I don't need those colors.  LOL
> You remember the burberry nude gold runway le highlighter, with the lace pattern.  I know I've completely messed up the name.  LOL




The texture is sooooo good.


Oh yes!
No, the "new" highlighter is supposed to be the 2014 holiday My Burberry Gold No.1 highlighter with a bow over spray
I haven't compared GG to the lace Nude Gold





And for this year:
Gold Glow – Gold Shimmer No.01 | Burberry


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2016)

Ahhh, I see.   Thank you!   I wonder if they will ever re-release those highlighters.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> The texture is sooooo good.
> 
> 
> Oh yes!
> ...



That is so pretty! Thanks


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhh, I see.   Thank you!   I wonder if they will ever re-release those highlighters.



I'll keep an eye out


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2016)

The Holiday 2016 highlighter


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> The Holiday 2016 highlighter
> 
> View attachment 57228




Too pretty to touch lol Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Too pretty to touch lol Thanks!



Lol! It'll take a while lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 9, 2016)

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

The Burberry Velvet glosses are up on Nordies. I NEED swatches


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> The Burberry Velvet glosses are up on Nordies. I NEED swatches



Oooohhh...alot of them look really pretty and I love the ingredients. Something I can actually use!

They pre-launched just Fawn Rose on their own site so they must like that shade.

Liquid Lip Velvet – Fawn Rose No.09 | Burberry


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oooohhh...alot of them look really pretty and I love the ingredients. Something I can actually use!



Yay!!!! That's great for you. I hope they are as good as the sound. I think I'll order one. Fawn Rose. Which shade are you liking the most?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

Fawn Rose


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yay!!!! That's great for you. I hope they are as good as the sound. I think I'll order one. Fawn Rose. Which shade are you liking the most?



That's the one I've got in my bag!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yay!!!! That's great for you. I hope they are as good as the sound. I think I'll order one. Fawn Rose. Which shade are you liking the most?



View attachment 57851


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oooohhh...alot of them look really pretty and I love the ingredients. Something I can actually use!
> 
> They pre-launched just Fawn Rose on their own site so they must like that shade.
> 
> Liquid Lip Velvet – Fawn Rose No.09 | Burberry



Haha! I ordered it. If I like it, I'll get another nude & Bright Crimson.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 57851




She is beautiful! That lip shade is super pretty on her. I like my choice lol. Thanks doll 

Ugh...she doesn't like it on herself!!! Whaaaat!? It's so pretty on her


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's the one I've got in my bag!




Of course! It looks soooo pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> She is beautiful! That lip shade is super pretty on her. I like my choice lol. Thanks doll
> 
> Ugh...she doesn't like it on herself!!! Whaaaat!? It's so pretty on her



She really is so pretty!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 12, 2016)

She's very pretty and the color looks great on her to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2016)

View attachment 57852


----------



## boschicka (Dec 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 57852


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


>


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 57852



It's ALL GORGEOUS!!!! Do we have a release date lol



boschicka said:


>



Exactly!


----------



## peanut (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm so excited to see Burberry coming out with new products!! This spring collection is gorgeous!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It's ALL GORGEOUS!!!! Do we have a release date lol
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!



Not yet lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Haha! I ordered it. If I like it, I'll get another nude & Bright Crimson.



I'm kind of interested in Fawn, Dark Rosewood, Primrose and Bright Crimson.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> I'm kind of interested in Fawn, Dark Rosewood, Primrose and Bright Crimson.



I think all of those shades are very pretty. I would love to see them on lips. I own & LOVE the crimson shade in ls form but you never know how the formula changes the shade on the lips. I also have Rosewood in the lipstick & it's a pretty dusty slight mauve dirty rose.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just thought I would drop in to say that the Liquid Lip Velvets are gorgeous and comfortable on the lips. I tried a few on at Nordies after work. I ended up with Fawn Rose and Bright Crimson. I also tried on Fawn, Primrose, and the peach color (I think it's just called Peacg?) and they were all beautiful.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Just thought I would drop in to say that the Liquid Lip Velvets are gorgeous and comfortable on the lips. I tried a few on at Nordies after work. I ended up with Fawn Rose and Bright Crimson. I also tried on Fawn, Primrose, and the peach color (I think it's just called Peacg?) and they were all beautiful.



Awesome! My Nordies doesn't have a Burberry dept. Lucky you. How would you describe Fawn Rose?


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome! My Nordies doesn't have a Burberry dept. Lucky you. How would you describe Fawn Rose?



It looks mauve with a slight bit of..pinky brown?... to me. I found it flattering. Here are some pictures (all artificial lighting because it's dark so darn early)


Fawn Rose on the left, MAC Relentlessly Red in the middle, and Bright Crimson on the right. I was nervous Bright Crimson would be too similar to the MAC, but they're quite different. 



An extreme closeup (oops) of me wearing Fawn Rose. I don't have very naturally pigmented lips.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> It looks mauve with a slight bit of..pinky brown?... to me. I found it flattering. Here are some pictures (all artificial lighting because it's dark so darn early)
> View attachment 57866
> 
> Fawn Rose on the left, MAC Relentlessly Red in the middle, and Bright Crimson on the right. I was nervous Bright Crimson would be too similar to the MAC, but they're quite different.
> ...



Ahhh, you are SO BEAUTIFUL dear!!!! Love how both look so much. Thanks for taking the time to do this for us.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahhh, you are SO BEAUTIFUL dear!!!! Love how both look so much. Thanks for taking the time to do this for us.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate that! Everyone here is always so helpful, so I'm happy to contribute when I can haha. If it's sunny tomorrow I will get pics in better lighting.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate that! Everyone here is always so helpful, so I'm happy to contribute when I can haha. If it's sunny tomorrow I will get pics in better lighting.



 I already know that I will love both shades. I'm going to order Crimson. Thanks! I have never been disappointed in any of my Burberry purchases.


----------



## peanut (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm expecting Primrose and Peach on Monday. Hope I chose well! How I wish I had a Burberry counter to compare each and every shade! So nice to see swatches here on Specktra though. 

By the way I noticed a new cream eye shade (Golden Brown) on the Burberry site, which I ordered. Can't wait for the spring collection though. That blush is so pretty!


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 16, 2016)

peanut said:


> I'm expecting Primrose and Peach on Monday. Hope I chose well! How I wish I had a Burberry counter to compare each and every shade! So nice to see swatches here on Specktra though.
> 
> By the way I noticed a new cream eye shade (Golden Brown) on the Burberry site, which I ordered. Can't wait for the spring collection though. That blush is so pretty!



i think you will love them! I've worn both of mine now, and they're so comfortable and just really nice products. Let us know how you like them! And please report back on Golden Brown!


----------



## peanut (Dec 16, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> i think you will love them! I've worn both of mine now, and they're so comfortable and just really nice products. Let us know how you like them! And please report back on Golden Brown!



I'm so happy to hear that!! It was really hard to choose. They all looked so pretty! And thank you so much for your swatches. I almost got Crimson. I have it in another formula and really like it. I will report back once everything arrives.

I recently noticed these two shades on Instagram: Instagram
Now I want Fawn too!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2016)

These are gone from Nordies almost like they took them down. I seriously doubt if they sold out in every single shade that fast. I didn't get a chance to order Crimson they were gone so fast  Nordies did this one other time with TF lipsticks & then put them back up shortly after that.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Bosch!!!! It's Friday night...again


----------



## boschicka (Dec 16, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hi Bosch!!!! It's Friday night...again




Juice time!!!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 16, 2016)

Now if we just had that new blush, we'd be set!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Juice time!!!





boschicka said:


> Now if we just had that new blush, we'd be set!



It IS!!!!!!! And yes, we NEED the blush. LOL


----------



## peanut (Dec 17, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> These are gone from Nordies almost like they took them down. I seriously doubt if they sold out in every single shade that fast. I didn't get a chance to order Crimson they were gone so fast  Nordies did this one other time with TF lipsticks & then put them back up shortly after that.



Oh no!! Sorry you didn't get to order Crimson. I wonder if Nordstrom wasn't supposed to put them up until after Burberry.com offered them. Seemed strange for the Burberry site to offer only one color while Nordstrom had them all. I guess this means no exchanges so I hope I like the shades I ordered.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2016)

peanut said:


> Oh no!! Sorry you didn't get to order Crimson. I wonder if Nordstrom wasn't supposed to put them up until after Burberry.com offered them. Seemed strange for the Burberry site to offer only one color while Nordstrom had them all. I guess this means no exchanges so I hope I like the shades I ordered.




Yes, that ^ is exactly what I think happened.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2016)

I got my order of Fawn Rose today & it's a very pretty dusty mauve slight rose nude on me. And then I ate soup lol...it stayed on


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 17, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got my order of Fawn Rose today & it's a very pretty dusty mauve slight rose nude on me. And then I ate soup lol...it stayed on



Good to know they stay on! lol  I got mine and like the color too (at least on my hand because I don't want to try on my lips while I'm sick), although it is darker than I was expecting. I guess that means the nuder ones I thought might be too light might work on me after all. I wonder when they will be back on Nordies. I had put some in the "Saved for Later" section of my cart on there and they say they're "sold out" (aka we screwed up and put them up too soon).


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Good to know they stay on! lol  I got mine and like the color too (at least on my hand because I don't want to try on my lips while I'm sick), although it is darker than I was expecting. I guess that means the nuder ones I thought might be too light might work on me after all. I wonder when they will be back on Nordies. I had put some in the "Saved for Later" section of my cart on there and they say they're "sold out" (aka we screwed up and put them up too soon).



They did they exact same thing when they launched TF early.

Its much lighter on my lips than my skin...so here's hoping! It is matte. You can't even feel it on which is nice.

Get better!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2016)

I had a delicious Fajita salad for dinner tonight & I still had a very pretty soft layer of the lip velvet on my lips That's pretty good staying power I think. I love this shade on me.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2016)

Burberry Liquid Lip Velvet Review & Swatches - ReallyRee


----------



## boschicka (Dec 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Burberry Liquid Lip Velvet Review & Swatches - ReallyRee



Wow, the skin swatches look so different to me from the lips!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Wow, the skin swatches look so different to me from the lips!



Yes, they really do.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Wow, the skin swatches look so different to me from the lips!



Yes! 
I'm kinda used to it but it's a drawback


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yes!
> I'm kinda used to it but it's a drawback



You mean on Really Ree?  Her swatches are never close to the actual shades on my monitor, which could just be my monitor. But I must say after trying on Fawn Rose I guess these really do look very different on the lips vs a hand swatch. Just like Elegant said Fawn Rose is much lighter on. It was darker than I expected on my hand but probably too light for me to pull off on my lips. Really odd.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 20, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> You mean on Really Ree?  Her swatches are never close to the actual shades on my monitor, which could just be my monitor. But I must say after trying on Fawn Rose I guess these really do look very different on the lips vs a hand swatch. Just like Elegant said Fawn Rose is much lighter on. It was darker than I expected on my hand but probably too light for me to pull off on my lips. Really odd.



I'm general, I mean. It happens sometimes


----------



## peanut (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Burberry but I'm not sure these are my cup of tea. While I like the formula and they feel good on, the colors IMHO are rather unnatural. Take this with a grain of salt because at my age I just feel more comfortable in MLBB shades. Peach is a light, very intense salmon and Primrose is an intense pink with maybe a hint of violet. Fawn Rose in comparison was more subdued but rather light once applied. It's almost like they have a white base or something. Pairing Peach and Fawn Rose wasn't too bad, but I'd rather have one I like instead of two I have to mix. Sad because they look so pretty in the tube!! I'm thinking that maybe some of the darker colors might be a better choice for me, and I will check out Dark Rosewood once it comes back in stock.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 20, 2016)

peanut said:


> I'm a huge fan of Burberry but I'm not sure these are my cup of tea. While I like the formula and they feel good on, the colors IMHO are rather unnatural. Take this with a grain of salt because at my age I just feel more comfortable in MLBB shades. Peach is a light, very intense salmon and Primrose is an intense pink with maybe a hint of violet. Fawn Rose in comparison was more subdued but rather light once applied. It's almost like they have a white base or something. Pairing Peach and Fawn Rose wasn't too bad, but I'd rather have one I like instead of two I have to mix. Sad because they look so pretty in the tube!! I'm thinking that maybe some of the darker colors might be a better choice for me, and I really want to check out Dark Rosewood once they come back in stock.



This is very helpful. Thank you. I had my eye on Dark Rosewood as well.


----------



## peanut (Dec 20, 2016)

Glad to help! There was a picture on Instagram and they all looked so pretty in the tube. Here it is...

Instagram

And indeed the ones I have look great in the tube, which is frosted by the way. Now we just have to wait for them to come back in stock.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 29, 2016)

so no pretty highlighters like last year?  BOOO!


----------



## peanut (Dec 30, 2016)

Instagram

Instagram

Dark Rosewood looks promising!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 30, 2016)

peanut said:


> Instagram
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Dark Rosewood looks promising!



Yes it does!! Thanks for the links


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 4, 2017)

Weekend Ramblings: Burberry Liquid Lip Velvet - Swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks AWS!!!!! 

Hmmm...Crimson looks a bit odd there. I like the looks of Dark Rosewood, Bright Plum & Magenta


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks AWS!!!!!
> 
> Hmmm...Crimson looks a bit odd there. I like the looks of Dark Rosewood, Bright Plum & Magenta



No problem


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2017)

they look sexy.  I want them all.  LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 6, 2017)

prettypackages said:


> they look sexy.  I want them all.  Lol


----------



## MissTania (Jan 6, 2017)

Fawn Rose looks pretty here and the Cashmere Foundation Compact looks interesting:

Beauty Professor: January FOTD: Burberry Liquid Lip Velvets + Marc Jacobs Omega Lash + Five Years of Beauty Professor


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2017)

i am curious about the cashmere compact but their shade range sucks... sadly


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2017)

Temptalia has lip velvet swatches in the Swatch Gallery


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 10, 2017)

What do we think of the liquid lip velvets vs. Chanel rouge ink??


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 11, 2017)

peanut said:


> I'm a huge fan of Burberry but I'm not sure these are my cup of tea. While I like the formula and they feel good on, the colors IMHO are rather unnatural. Take this with a grain of salt because at my age I just feel more comfortable in MLBB shades. Peach is a light, very intense salmon and Primrose is an intense pink with maybe a hint of violet. Fawn Rose in comparison was more subdued but rather light once applied. It's almost like they have a white base or something. Pairing Peach and Fawn Rose wasn't too bad, but I'd rather have one I like instead of two I have to mix. Sad because they look so pretty in the tube!! I'm thinking that maybe some of the darker colors might be a better choice for me, and I will check out Dark Rosewood once it comes back in stock.



Thanks for the review, peanut!  I am interested in those exact shades initially, but I think I'll skip Primrose in favor for Dark Rosewood.  I still like Fawn Rose and Peach from the swatches that have shown up online.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> Thanks for the review, peanut!  I am interested in those exact shades initially, but I think I'll skip Primrose in favor for Dark Rosewood.  I still like Fawn Rose and Peach from the swatches that have shown up online.



Honestly they look very different on the lips vs arm swatches. Fawn Rose looked really chalky on my pigmented lips and i just didn't find Dark Rosewood flattering on at all. Hope you have better luck than I did!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Honestly they look very different on the lips vs arm swatches. Fawn Rose looked really chalky on my pigmented lips and i just didn't find Dark Rosewood flattering on at all. Hope you have better luck than I did!



Glad you posted that. Every time I went to order DR, it was sold out. How did it look on your lips?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 11, 2017)

Brown and blah. For whatever reason these shades just don't do anything for me at all. It could be a lip pigmentation or skin tone thing but Sabrina felt similarly if you read her review.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Brown and blah. For whatever reason these shades just don't do anything for me at all. It could be a lip pigmentation or skin tone thing but Sabrina felt similarly if you read her review.



Ahh, that stinks! It looked like a nice rosy brown on T. I prefer berry, pinks & reds LOL


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 11, 2017)

I ordered brilliant violet over the weekend. It's clearly on the brighter side, but it was the only one I felt pretty confident about ordering sight unseen. All of those nudey brown shades are so hit and miss for me I find, especially with liquid lipstick. None of the shades were sold out on Sephora Canada. Will report back once it arrives!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I ordered brilliant violet over the weekend. It's clearly on the brighter side, but it was the only one I felt pretty confident about ordering sight unseen. All of those nudey brown shades are so hit and miss for me I find, especially with liquid lipstick. None of the shades were sold out on Sephora Canada. Will report back once it arrives!



Ooh! I can't wait to hear what you think of that shade. Same here on the nudey brown shades. Sometimes they look completely weird on me.

I thought of you tonight!!! I just got the Mariah Carey pink blush & it's really soft & pretty on


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I ordered brilliant violet over the weekend. It's clearly on the brighter side, but it was the only one I felt pretty confident about ordering sight unseen. All of those nudey brown shades are so hit and miss for me I find, especially with liquid lipstick. None of the shades were sold out on Sephora Canada. Will report back once it arrives!



Great! I've been very curious about that shade. It looks pretty in the swatch on weekend ramblings.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 11, 2017)

Does anyone with acne use the Fresh Glow powder compact?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 11, 2017)

View attachment 58144


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 12, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 58144



This makes me want Fawn instead of Fawn Rose, but so many people are having issues with how they pull.  It's weird because I'm seeing half of everyone in love and half not fans.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> This makes me want Fawn instead of Fawn Rose, but so many people are having issues with how they pull.  It's weird because I'm seeing half of everyone in love and half not fans.



Can you test in person?
I'll be skipping


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> What do we think of the liquid lip velvets vs. Chanel rouge ink??



Rouge Ink is thinner but doesn't wear as long. Burberry is thicker in application but wears super comfortable. I prefer the Rouge Ink for texture, but Burberry does stay put longer.

I have Fawn, Fawn Rose, Oxblood and Dark Cherry or whatever the darkest one is called.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 12, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Can you test in person?
> I'll be skipping



Fawn pulls pink. No doubt about it. Fawn Rose is ashy (matte) spit pink. Both of them have to warmed up. Fawn looks like the proper fawn color when blended with a brown. I wear it over MAC Liptensity Toast & Butter.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 12, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Does anyone with acne use the Fresh Glow powder compact?



I don't think they are non-comedogenic.  If you email them they can confirm- I once emailed them to ask, but I can't remember which powder it was.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 12, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Can you test in person?
> I'll be skipping



No, so I'm trying to narrow to just one.  I was also considering Oxblood since Burberry typically does that color well.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> Fawn pulls pink. No doubt about it. Fawn Rose is ashy (matte) spit pink. Both of them have to warmed up. Fawn looks like the proper fawn color when blended with a brown. I wear it over MAC Liptensity Toast & Butter.




Lol 




JerseyGirl said:


> I don't think they are non-comedogenic.  If you email them they can confirm- I once emailed them to ask, but I can't remember which powder it was.



I will check the ingredients on Paula's Choice /Cosdna/ EWG
They tend to use a lot of fragrance, too I think
I don't even trust those that say they're non-comedogenic lol



GreenEyedAllie said:


> No, so I'm trying to narrow to just one.  I was also considering Oxblood since Burberry typically does that color well.



I hope we get more reviews


----------



## boschicka (Jan 13, 2017)

Just purchased the Silk and Bloom Blush Palette from the Burberry website!!!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 13, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Just purchased the Silk and Bloom Blush Palette from the Burberry website!!!



I have been looking everywhere for swatches on this beautiful antique rose blush.  I saw it on the Burberry website and wondered if Nordstrom would be receiving it.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 13, 2017)

View attachment 58161
View attachment 58162

Here is Brilliant Violet. It has a brightness to it, but is surprisingly more every day wearable than I thought. I've only tried the one, but I am absolutely smitten with the color and formula


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 58161
> View attachment 58162
> 
> Here is Brilliant Violet. It has a brightness to it, but is surprisingly more every day wearable than I thought. I've only tried the one, but I am absolutely smitten with the color and formula




Oh my, that is really really pretty on you! Great choice. Thanks for the swatch dear!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 13, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my, that is really really pretty on you! Great choice. Thanks for the swatch dear!!!



Thank you my lovely friend! The swatch does not do justice to the beautiful berry violet color. It is really fabulous!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 13, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 58161
> View attachment 58162
> 
> Here is Brilliant Violet. It has a brightness to it, but is surprisingly more every day wearable than I thought. I've only tried the one, but I am absolutely smitten with the color and formula


Beautiful on you!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 13, 2017)

Got the Silk and Bloom blush palette today in the mail!  I ordered it directly from Burberry.com. There is a ton of overspray, but it is a beautiful medium pink color that is going to be perfect in the spring. I don't even mind the overspray because it gives the prettiest sheen to it. The picture kind of washed out the swatch on my hand, fyi.


----------



## peanut (Jan 13, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Got the Silk and Bloom blush palette today in the mail!  I ordered it directly from Burberry.com. There is a ton of overspray, but it is a beautiful medium pink color that is going to be perfect in the spring. I don't even mind the overspray because it gives the prettiest sheen to it. The picture kind of washed out the swatch on my hand, fyi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58174
> ...



That is so pretty in the package and the swatch is gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 15, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 58161
> View attachment 58162
> 
> Here is Brilliant Violet. It has a brightness to it, but is surprisingly more every day wearable than I thought. I've only tried the one, but I am absolutely smitten with the color and formula


So beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I think I will have to order it when it is released on Sephora online here.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 15, 2017)

MissTania said:


> So beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I think I will have to order it when it is released on Sephora online here.[/QUOTE
> 
> This beauty totally has your name on it! It is definitely your color I've been wearing it a lot this weekend and it is no wonder Temptalia gave it an A+! The formula is incredible. It is brighter on the lips than the swatch on my hand, but the color is just perfection.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2017)

The blush almost swatches like a MAC Extra Dimension shadow....and looks like what I wish Smoky Mauve would be.  It's gorgeous and unique!



Forgive my crazy dry hand


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The blush almost swatches like a MAC Extra Dimension shadow....and looks like what I wish Smoky Mauve would be.  It's gorgeous and unique!
> View attachment 58229
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ok....just spend all my money, bos!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ok, ok....just spend all my money, bos!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The blush almost swatches like a MAC Extra Dimension shadow....and looks like what I wish Smoky Mauve would be.  It's gorgeous and unique!
> View attachment 58229
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, spend my $$$ too  Its super pretty on you!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The blush almost swatches like a MAC Extra Dimension shadow....and looks like what I wish Smoky Mauve would be.  It's gorgeous and unique!
> View attachment 58229
> 
> 
> ...



That IS gorgeous!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 18, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Got the Silk and Bloom blush palette today in the mail!  I ordered it directly from Burberry.com. There is a ton of overspray, but it is a beautiful medium pink color that is going to be perfect in the spring. I don't even mind the overspray because it gives the prettiest sheen to it. The picture kind of washed out the swatch on my hand, fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting the swatch.  It is beautiful, but it reminds me a blush that I cannot quite think of right now.  Hopefully, Nordstrom will be receiving it soon.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The blush almost swatches like a MAC Extra Dimension shadow....and looks like what I wish Smoky Mauve would be.  It's gorgeous and unique!
> View attachment 58229
> 
> 
> ...



This is absolutely gorgeous and I am looking forward to ordering it.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 19, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> MissTania said:
> 
> 
> > So beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I think I will have to order it when it is released on Sephora online here.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MissTania (Jan 19, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Got the Silk and Bloom blush palette today in the mail!  I ordered it directly from Burberry.com. There is a ton of overspray, but it is a beautiful medium pink color that is going to be perfect in the spring. I don't even mind the overspray because it gives the prettiest sheen to it. The picture kind of washed out the swatch on my hand, fyi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58174
> ...





boschicka said:


> The blush almost swatches like a MAC Extra Dimension shadow....and looks like what I wish Smoky Mauve would be.  It's gorgeous and unique!
> View attachment 58229
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you for these beautiful pics/swatches! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 19, 2017)

MissTania said:


> lipstickaddict said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will order from Burberry.com - thanks for the info  Are you getting the blush? I am for sure!
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2017)

I just ordered that gorgeous blush from Nordies


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2017)

Why is everyone so quiet tonight


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered that gorgeous blush from Nordies



I'm still waiting on a shipping notice from my order from Burberry yesterday.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm still waiting on a shipping notice from my order from Burberry yesterday.



I was wondering how fast Burberry ships. I hope we love it on!


----------



## MissTania (Jan 20, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> MissTania said:
> 
> 
> > The blush is GORGEOUS! Am definitely considering it! I ordered primrose liquid lipstick . Am in love with the formula! Will report back!
> ...


----------



## Lile (Jan 22, 2017)

I ordered the blush, fawn rose, dark rosewood, and oxblood lip velvets.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 22, 2017)

MissTania said:


> lipstickaddict said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the blush and brilliant violet - I almost added Primrose too after seeing your post but I just bought so much Chanel and Dior that I had to stop myself
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2017)

Burberry Silk and Bloom Blush Palette Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2017)

That blush just leaves me slack-jawed. I need it and am not going to rest until I have it.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 30, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> got the silk and bloom blush palette today in the mail! :d i ordered it directly from burberry.com. There is a ton of overspray, but it is a beautiful medium pink color that is going to be perfect in the spring. I don't even mind the overspray because it gives the prettiest sheen to it. The picture kind of washed out the swatch on my hand, fyi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58174
> ...


must have this!!!


----------



## peanut (Jan 31, 2017)

Another one? It's so cute!! But it will be a must have for me!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2017)

peanut said:


> Another one? It's so cute!! But it will be a must have for me!
> 
> View attachment 58394




 I'll take 2! Love it. Thanks. When?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Feb 2, 2017)

It is currently up on the Burberry site!! Along with a new blush, #11 Dark Earthy! That one sure crept in there! Looks like a darker contour version of the regular Earthy.


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 2, 2017)

I want this!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 13, 2017)

Burberry Liquid Lip Velvet | ommorphia beauty bar


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2017)

I think I just saw the Gold no.25 eye palette up on Saks, how random

Where's [MENTION=62369]Prettypackages[/MENTION] lol


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 16, 2017)

I just got my order of Military Red lip velvet & it's soooo beautiful on. Oxblood is gorgeous on too. I even love how it looks as it fades a bit. I also got Dark Rosewood & it's really pretty on me. And, I have Fawn Rose.

Oh, AWS I also got my BO of Jouer Rose Quartz highlighter today after a very long wait. It's really pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my order of Military Red lip velvet & it's soooo beautiful on. Oxblood is gorgeous on too. I even love how it looks as it fades a bit. I also got Dark Rosewood & it's really pretty on me. And, I have Fawn Rose.
> 
> Oh, AWS I also got my BO of Jouer Rose Quartz highlighter today after a very long wait. It's really pretty.



Oh, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, I'm glad you like it!



It's pretty.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my order of Military Red lip velvet & it's soooo beautiful on. Oxblood is gorgeous on too. I even love how it looks as it fades a bit. I also got Dark Rosewood & it's really pretty on me. And, I have Fawn Rose.
> 
> Oh, AWS I also got my BO of Jouer Rose Quartz highlighter today after a very long wait. It's really pretty.



Yay! Glad I'm not the only one loving the new lip velvets♥


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It's pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yay! Glad I'm not the only one loving the new lip velvets♥



 I really do. Not sure what shade to get next lol


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 20, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## javadoo (Feb 21, 2017)

katred said:


> That blush just leaves me slack-jawed. I need it and am not going to rest until I have it.



I need it too....but I missed it.
Seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2017)

Lip contours Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lip contours Instagram



Interesting! I'm not sure what to think about these yet


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Interesting! I'm not sure what to think about these yet




I'm definitely not in a hurry, myself lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I'm definitely not in a hurry, myself lol



and besides....it will just be pink on you


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> and besides....it will just be pink on you



Yes! 
And would you believe I "needed" a _particular_ shade of pink to wear with an outfit last month and was scrambling to find one?


----------



## javadoo (Mar 2, 2017)

If anyone has the Silk and Bloom blush and you're not in love with it, willing to sell it, please PM me!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 2, 2017)

I chanced upon this gorgeous purple/pink lipstick shade on the Burberry AU website:

Burberry Lilac (424) Lip Velvet Review & Swatches

I think I will end up with this soon! I didn't realise how many Lip Velvets there are as my Sephora seems to stock a smaller range (or maybe the tester wasn't out).


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2017)

Two new colours in these highlighters

Instagram


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Two new colours in these highlighters
> 
> Instagram


As good as that Rose Gold 04 sounds, I'm ashamed to say I've only swatched my Optic White 01 *hangs head in shame*. I probably shouldn't look at highlighters ever again in life lol!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> As good as that Rose Gold 04 sounds, I'm ashamed to say I've only swatched my Optic White 01 *hangs head in shame*. I probably shouldn't look at highlighters ever again in life lol!



I don't even wear highlighter most days, but I own a million of them and keep buying them.  I'm trying to be better.  I'm skipping the new Tom Ford highlighting duo, but accidentally purchased the NARS trio.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> As good as that Rose Gold 04 sounds, I'm ashamed to say I've only swatched my Optic White 01 *hangs head in shame*. I probably shouldn't look at highlighters ever again in life lol!




Did you forget where you are lol 
No shame here 
I used my Nude Gold two/three times 
Rose Gold looks interesting 




boschicka said:


> I don't even wear highlighter most days, but I own a million of them and keep buying them.  I'm trying to be better.  I'm skipping the new Tom Ford highlighting duo, but accidentally purchased the NARS trio.



Accidentally lol
My TF Reflects Gilt duo was already delivered in Miami so hopefully I'll get it soon
I hope you love Banc de Sable, let us know!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> two new colours in these highlighters
> 
> instagram




can not wait


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I don't even wear highlighter most days, but I own a million of them and keep buying them.  I'm trying to be better.  I'm skipping the new Tom Ford highlighting duo, but accidentally purchased the NARS trio.



It's like a magnetic chronic illness! I do use highlighter almost everytime I wear makeup but I reach for the same 3 haha. I've been forcing myself to use them all in rotation. I am also trying to use all of the inner will I have to not get the Tom Ford ones. Is the NARS going to be permanent? I've been jetting past the posts with the swatches haha.


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Did you forget where you are lol
> No shame here
> I used my Nude Gold two/three times
> Rose Gold looks interesting
> ...



I've now remembered about the Dior ones with the flowers. I have the pink and another and I hardly use them. I do love the pink when I remember to use it though. The other one is very similar to other champagne highlighters I have.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> I've now remembered about the Dior ones with the flowers. I have the pink and another and I hardly use them. I do love the pink when I remember to use it though. The other one is very similar to other champagne highlighters I have.



Lol the Diorskin ones from Glowing Gardens?
I still want one, the new one, 003 I think but I forgot when it's supposed to launch at other retailers 
I can narrow it down to one must-have but they're fun to change up (when I remember to lol)


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol the Diorskin ones from Glowing Gardens?
> I still want one, the new one, 003 I think but I forgot when it's supposed to launch at other retailers
> I can narrow it down to one must-have but they're fun to change up (when I remember to lol)



Yes! The Glowing Gardens ones. Could not remember for the life of me what that collection was called lol. I've been good so far this year and don't want to mess that up just yet so I'll be passing on all these beauties *sigh*


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> Yes! The Glowing Gardens ones. Could not remember for the life of me what that collection was called lol. I've been good so far this year and don't want to mess that up just yet so I'll be passing on all these beauties *sigh*



Lol I think I remember because I was interested like a year later lol I always skip Dior
I should have been more active in makeup for Transat! 

Be good! I will try that myself. My wishlist is short for now.
When you are ready there will surely be more lol


----------



## boschicka (Mar 3, 2017)

Wasn't there a blush with a bunch of small hearts coming out?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Wasn't there a blush with a bunch of small hearts coming out?



YES!!! But it's no where to be found!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Mar 4, 2017)

I wish we knew when are they coming out.


----------



## franlynne (Mar 4, 2017)

javadoo said:


> I need it too....but I missed it.
> Seems to be sold out everywhere.


Saks in New York City had over 40 in house a few days ago. I received mine in two days. Good luck!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> YES!!! But it's no where to be found!



Pretty sure @peanut got it too but I forget how/where.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 4, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Pretty sure @peanut got it too but I forget how/where.



She's lucky!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Wasn't there a blush with a bunch of small hearts coming out?



The Valentine's day one?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 4, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The Valentine's day one?



Yes, that's the one. It's called First Love.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, that's the one. It's called First Love.



Ahhhh, I'll keep an eye out


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 4, 2017)

MissTania said:


> lipstickaddict said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will order from Burberry.com - thanks for the info  Are you getting the blush? I am for sure!
> ...


----------



## MissTania (Mar 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram



Wow! Looks like the 2 that came out a while back and 2 more new HL shades. I'll be getting both. It looks like she swatched the 2 new ones "Pink Pearl" and "Rose Gold".


----------



## MissTania (Mar 5, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> MissTania said:
> 
> 
> > I did manage to get the silk and bloom blush palette! ♥ So beautiful! Are you loving yours?
> ...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 5, 2017)

MissTania said:


> lipstickaddict said:
> 
> 
> > I do love it, but am yet to wear it! I think it will be great with purple toned lipsticks. Yesterday, I went to Sephora and got 2 new Lip Velvet lipsticks - Lilac (which I posted about recently here) and Candy Pink - a nice medium baby pink. I think you'd love them both
> ...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 5, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I chanced upon this gorgeous purple/pink lipstick shade on the Burberry AU website:
> 
> Burberry Lilac (424) Lip Velvet Review & Swatches
> 
> I think I will end up with this soon! I didn't realise how many Lip Velvets there are as my Sephora seems to stock a smaller range (or maybe the tester wasn't out).



This is absolutely gorgeous and definitely our shade! How are you liking Brilliant Violet? I've been wearing it a ton lately- a major pickup given the ridiculous winter weather we've been having. Love it! ♥


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 6, 2017)

Alert! Alert! The First Love palette is on Burberry's website! Just got mine ??????????????????


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

I can't find it!!!!! Link???


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2017)

I hope [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION] is online


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

Access Denied

That's the link, despite not looking like the link at all.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 6, 2017)

Access Denied

lol Don't know why it says that, but its the link!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

UGH!!! I'm crying... it says it not available after going through the whole cart!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 6, 2017)

Nooo! 

I hope I don't get a nasty email later saying the order didnt go through.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Access Denied
> 
> That's the link, despite not looking like the link at all.



Were you able to get it? It now says 0 remaining.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Were you able to get it? It now says 0 remaining.



Well, my order went through, but I don't trust these companies and their inventory systems, so I'll believe it when I have it in-hand.  It looked like there were only 5 available when I ordered.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm going to be sweating til I get that confirmation email...


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Well, my order went through, but I don't trust these companies and their inventory systems, so I'll believe it when I have it in-hand.  It looked like there were only 5 available when I ordered.


I ordered two...where were you seeing the amount available?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Well, my order went through, but I don't trust these companies and their inventory systems, so I'll believe it when I have it in-hand.  It looked like there were only 5 available when I ordered.



y  SO bummed!!
I went right awa


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> I ordered two...where were you seeing the amount available?



my order said it was OOS & it said none available.
I checked after


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> I ordered two...where were you seeing the amount available?



In my cart...the number I had in my cart said 1 but I could scroll down to change it, but it only went to 5.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> y  SO bummed!!
> I went right awa



I may have a second one coming from the UK, so I can help you.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I may have a second one coming from the UK, so I can help you.  I'll keep you posted.



 I would love you forever LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 6, 2017)

Whelp.  Missed that.  LOL.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Me too. I guess I'll have to go use the 1,234,567 other blushes I'm sure I have.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 7, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Me too. I guess I'll have to go use the 1,234,567 other blushes I'm sure I have.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Me too. I guess I'll have to go use the 1,234,567 other blushes I'm sure I have.



Noooo, it's never the same LOL   I can't tell you how many times that I tried to put that thing in my cart & check out!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's some more blushes we can't have (with the exception of our French specktrettes):

Chanel Summer 2017 L’Harmonies des Opposes Collection – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## Monsy (Mar 7, 2017)

I am not buying that formula unless they changed it significantly so i am not bummed


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 7, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Here's some more blushes we can't have (with the exception of our French specktrettes):
> 
> Chanel Summer 2017 L’Harmonies des Opposes Collection – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile



When there's a will there's a way
I actually managed to get my hands on the new coral Dior gradiation blush- from Italy no less lol. It arrived yesterday and is so lovely. ♥


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 7, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I am not buying that formula unless they changed it significantly so i am not bummed



I've read in several reviews online that it has changed- and improved. Mind you I can't confirm it. I never owned any of the original Chanel tweed blushes


----------



## Monsy (Mar 7, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I've read in several reviews online that it has changed- and improved. Mind you I can't confirm it. I never owned any of the original Chanel tweed blushes



I only owned one like 10 years ago. It was my first chanel blush.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 7, 2017)

Got my shipping order for First Love!! Really stoked I was able to grab it. Thank God for randomly stalking the site


----------



## boschicka (Mar 7, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Got my shipping order for First Love!! Really stoked I was able to grab it. Thank God for randomly stalking the site



Just came to say I received my shipping confirmation as well.  I'm so stupid.  I did a Google search this weekend and it came up on the US site, but no option to add it to basket.  I was so confused b/c I was sure it had not yet been available in the US and we didn't miss it, so I should have realized it was in the process of being put up on the site to be made available for sale.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram



Omg, they're bringing them all back? Hangs head, but I had to get rid of mine.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 7, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Omg, they're bringing them all back? Hangs head, but I had to get rid of mine.



How come?
PS did you see I tagged you earlier when Gold no.25 was up on Saks lol
I miss Meddy here lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Noooo, it's never the same LOL   I can't tell you how many times that I tried to put that thing in my cart & check out!



Burberry told me they are going to relaunch this blush in dept stores and Sephora around April or so.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 7, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Burberry told me they are going to relaunch this blush in dept stores and Sephora around April or so.



Oh yay!!!!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Burberry told me they are going to relaunch this blush in dept stores and Sephora around April or so.



 YAY!!! Can we believe them LOL! Thanks so much!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> YAY!!! Can we believe them LOL! Thanks so much!



They can't possibly be as bad as Chanel, can they?  The person I spoke with sounded like she knew what she was talking about. Time will tell.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 7, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> *They can't possibly be as bad as Chanel*, can they?  The person I spoke with sounded like she knew what she was talking about. Time will tell.


i was just about to say this lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> They can't possibly be as bad as Chanel, can they?  The person I spoke with sounded like she knew what she was talking about. Time will tell.



AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Let's hope not! I hope she knew the truth. I feel like I have been chasing this blush for so darn long.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2017)

Highlighters Instagram


? Instagram


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighters Instagram
> 
> 
> ? Instagram



That pink is catching my eye,  it I would want to see it compared to the Dior Glowing Gardens one.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 8, 2017)

I want the rose gold one


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm eyeing the rose gold too, but want to see how close it is to Modern Mercury


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2017)

Despite Burberry's best efforts, my blush arrived intact yesterday.  Cripes, they just threw that thing in the box with ZERO packaging for protection.  The heart sleeve on the outside of the blush box is scratched to all heck.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Despite Burberry's best efforts, my blush arrived intact yesterday.  Cripes, they just threw that thing in the box with ZERO packaging for protection.  The heart sleeve on the outside of the blush box is scratched to all heck.






...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 10, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighters Instagram
> 
> 
> ? Instagram



Do we have any idea when or if these will be available in the US?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Do we have any idea when or if these will be available in the US?



I think any info I saw was in Russian so I've no idea


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Despite Burberry's best efforts, my blush arrived intact yesterday.  Cripes, they just threw that thing in the box with ZERO packaging for protection.  The heart sleeve on the outside of the blush box is scratched to all heck.



Yikes! It really makes you wonder what they're thinking.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 10, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I think any info I saw was in Russian so I've no idea



What? You don't speak Russian? Lol. So often I read reviews in translation and end up laughing my pants off.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Despite Burberry's best efforts, my blush arrived intact yesterday.  Cripes, they just threw that thing in the box with ZERO packaging for protection.  The heart sleeve on the outside of the blush box is scratched to all heck.


did you choose gift packaging?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> What? You don't speak Russian? Lol. So often I read reviews in translation and end up laughing my pants off.



Thank goodness for Google translate lol
Unfortunately I can only recognize the Russian word "kitten" lol
Once it's in Cyrillic and Kana and Hangul etc I'm lost! 
I wish there were more translate options on IG, though the few you get are scrambled  sometimes


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 10, 2017)

Mine was ok. The blushes were inside a paper bag and that was it for packaging protection. I got my First Love palettes as well as the new Dark Earthy blush because I collect the Burberry blushes. Dark Earthy is 100% a contour color for me. No way its a blush. It would look like mud if I put it all over my cheek. The First Love palette is gorgeous. The actual color is lighter than I thought it would be, but is definitely a springy blush.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 10, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Mine was ok. The blushes were inside a paper bag and that was it for packaging protection. I got my First Love palettes as well as the new Dark Earthy blush because I collect the Burberry blushes. Dark Earthy is 100% a contour color for me. No way its a blush. It would look like mud if I put it all over my cheek. The First Love palette is gorgeous. The actual color is lighter than I thought it would be, but is definitely a springy blush.
> 
> View attachment 59092



Drooling and jealous!  I really really hope they bring it back!  Looks beautiful against your skin!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 10, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Mine was ok. The blushes were inside a paper bag and that was it for packaging protection. I got my First Love palettes as well as the new Dark Earthy blush because I collect the Burberry blushes. Dark Earthy is 100% a contour color for me. No way its a blush. It would look like mud if I put it all over my cheek. The First Love palette is gorgeous. The actual color is lighter than I thought it would be, but is definitely a springy blush.
> 
> View attachment 59092



Oh it's SOOO pretty! Thanks for the swatches. I really wanted to know what dark earthy looked like.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Despite Burberry's best efforts, my blush arrived intact yesterday.  Cripes, they just threw that thing in the box with ZERO packaging for protection.  The heart sleeve on the outside of the blush box is scratched to all heck.



 What the heck! Nordstrom should teach them how to roll it/hide it in a mile of stiff cardboardish paper  Let us know what you think of it on.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> When there's a will there's a way
> I actually managed to get my hands on the new coral Dior gradiation blush- from Italy no less lol. It arrived yesterday and is so lovely. ♥


Nice work, that's dedication! I got the pink one and it's very pretty. I'm hoping my local Chanel Beauty Boutique might get the Tweed blushes as they get some exclusive items, or that Chanel will re-release them internationally later.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> What the heck! Nordstrom should teach them how to roll it/hide it in a mile of stiff cardboardish paper  Let us know what you think of it on.



 Oh, the Nordstrom paper!!!  I'm going to hold off on trying it to make sure my second one arrives safely from the UK and then you can let me know if you want to wait to see if they restock this or if you want my second one.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Oh, the Nordstrom paper!!!  I'm going to hold off on trying it to make sure my second one arrives safely from the UK and then you can let me know if you want to wait to see if they restock this or if you want my second one.



LOL, you know...I really try to cram that paper back into the box, but it never fits We should probably be saving that paper just in case there is a toilet paper shortage 
some day 

Ok on the blush


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 11, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Nice work, that's dedication! I got the pink one and it's very pretty. I'm hoping my local Chanel Beauty Boutique might get the Tweed blushes as they get some exclusive items, or that Chanel will re-release them internationally later.



That would be awesome if you could get your hands on them!


----------



## peanut (Mar 11, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Pretty sure @peanut got it too but I forget how/where.



The First Love blush with the hearts was displayed on the U.S site, but day after day it was never available to buy. I can't remember if it said Coming Soon, but I was able to use Burberry's store locator to see who had it in stock. There were only a handful of stores. So I picked one and called and got it. It's still in the box because it's so pretty and I can't quite bear to use it just yet. 

So it never showed up on the site? Maybe Burberry is still having distribution issues since they took over manufacturing.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2017)

The Silk & Bloom blush is up for Pre-Order on Saks with a ship date of 3/26/17.  I thought there were people here still looking for it, so there you go.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The Silk & Bloom blush is up for Pre-Order on Saks with a ship date of 3/26/17.  I thought there were people here still looking for it, so there you go.



I messaged someone from the thread when it showed up at Bloomingdale's but I don't know what came of it


----------



## peanut (Mar 11, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 11, 2017)

peanut said:


> Instagram



Is that a new one or the one from fall? Different lighting changes the color/reflective bits. I think this one is currently available at Sephora Canada


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 11, 2017)

I think the Silk and Bloom blush is still available at Hudson's Bay in Canada for any Canadians still looking for it


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I messaged someone from the thread when it showed up at Bloomingdale's but I don't know what came of it



Hope they got it.  I think people aren't always seeing they have messages on here these days.  What other makeup forums are people using?  It seems rather slow and quiet here still after the platform switch.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Hope they got it.  I think people aren't always seeing they have messages on here these days.  What other makeup forums are people using?  It seems rather slow and quiet here still after the platform switch.



Girl at one point I was going to exit as well :/
It's just not the same, although I'm glad to have you ladies here


----------



## peanut (Mar 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Is that a new one or the one from fall?  Different lighting changes the color/reflective bits. I think this one  is currently available at Sephora Canada



It was dated three weeks ago. More pretty than practical (but I do love pretty makeup!). Makes me wonder what products we will or won't get here in the U.S.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Hope they got it.  I think people aren't always seeing they have messages on here these days.  What other makeup forums are people using?  It seems rather slow and quiet here still after the platform switch.



It is super quiet, and kind of sad really. I've seen former specktra peeps actively posting on the Sephora forums.


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It is super quiet, and kind of sad really. I've seen former specktra peeps actively posting on the Sephora forums.



I was going to say I've seen a lot of former specktra people on Sephora's forums as well. I've also seen them actively on IG. Even the mods are hardly on apart from Shellygrlll.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 11, 2017)

Shars said:


> I was going to say I've seen a lot of former specktra people on Sephora's forums as well. I've also seen them actively on IG. Even the mods are hardly on apart from Shellygrlll.



YES!!!! I noticed this & find it to be both sad & disappointing to say the least.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Hope they got it.  I think people aren't always seeing they have messages on here these days.  What other makeup forums are people using?  It seems rather slow and quiet here still after the platform switch.





lipstickaddict said:


> It is super quiet, and kind of sad really. I've seen former specktra peeps actively posting on the Sephora forums.



It makes me sad & mad. Why would anybody donate $$$ if nobody even cares about the site anymore


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Girl at one point I was going to exit as well :/
> It's just not the same, although I'm glad to have you ladies here



*​I have no idea where else to post  ~ This has been my bae for almost 2 years straight. If y'all go somewhere else, please take me along! I would miss the camaraderie terribly!*



boschicka said:


> Hope they got it.  I think people aren't always seeing they have messages on here these days.  What other makeup forums are people using?  It seems rather slow and quiet here still after the platform switch.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It makes me sad & mad. Why would anybody donate $$$ if nobody even cares about the site anymore



 I think it would help if we had the gallery back too.  Having a running record of pics/swatches was a really nice feature.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I think it would help if we had the gallery back too.  Having a running record of pics/swatches was a really nice feature.



Definitely.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 12, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous and definitely our shade! How are you liking Brilliant Violet? I've been wearing it a ton lately- a major pickup given the ridiculous winter weather we've been having. Love it! ♥


I was certain I replied to this last night, I had definitely typed out a reply - perhaps I didn't hit send. I haven't worn it out yet, I limit my liquid lipsticks to shorter outings because the dry down is too matte for me and I dislike the cracks that eventually appear (yet I have been buying a few of the Jouer ones - you would love Mure from their Anniversary collection). Is this formula comfortable to wear for you? Do you like Primrose too? I saw it in store it looked like a pretty medium candy pink shade.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 12, 2017)

new highlighters april 20


----------



## boschicka (Mar 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> new highlighters april 20


----------



## Monsy (Mar 12, 2017)

that's what beautygupsy posted on her IG video


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 12, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I was certain I replied to this last night, I had definitely typed out a reply - perhaps I didn't hit send. I haven't worn it out yet, I limit my liquid lipsticks to shorter outings because the dry down is too matte for me and I dislike the cracks that eventually appear (yet I have been buying a few of the Jouer ones - you would love Mure from their Anniversary collection). Is this formula comfortable to wear for you? Do you like Primrose too? I saw it in store it looked like a pretty medium candy pink shade.



No worries! Yes! This is my favorite liquid lipstick formula, besides the Armani lip magnets. I'm not a liquid lipstick gal either, but the Burberry Velvets are a game changer. I find the formula super comfortable, non-drying and super long lasting. I wear brilliant violet to work a lot - sometimes I see my students staring at my lips which is super amusing lol. Primrose is a bit lighter than I was expecting, but I still love it. ♥


----------



## boschicka (Mar 12, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I was certain I replied to this last night, I had definitely typed out a reply - perhaps I didn't hit send. I haven't worn it out yet, I limit my liquid lipsticks to shorter outings because the dry down is too matte for me and I dislike the cracks that eventually appear (yet I have been buying a few of the Jouer ones - you would love Mure from their Anniversary collection). Is this formula comfortable to wear for you? Do you like Primrose too? I saw it in store it looked like a pretty medium candy pink shade.



Sometimes I have to hit Post twice, but this also happened to me the other day. I was sure I even saw the post in the thread, but now it's nowhere to be found. Thought I was going crazy.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2017)

Silk And Bloom Blush Palette - BURBERRY | Sephora


----------



## MissTania (Mar 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> No worries! Yes! This is my favorite liquid lipstick formula, besides the Armani lip magnets. I'm not a liquid lipstick gal either, but the Burberry Velvets are a game changer. I find the formula super comfortable, non-drying and super long lasting. I wear brilliant violet to work a lot - sometimes I see my students staring at my lips which is super amusing lol. Primrose is a bit lighter than I was expecting, but I still love it. ♥



I'm excited to try it out after reading your commendations! I liked Primrose when I tested it, I might end up getting it.

You would love the Lilac Lip Velvet I posted about earlier - I wore it out today and received several compliments! It's a thin matte formula so it needs a few passes but wears very comfortably and despite being purple Burberry just has a subtlety and elegance that makes it seem almost demure.

I'll be checking out the Armani lip magnets soon, maybe even tomorrow. I bought 2 of the new Bobbi Brown Art Stick liquid lips to try today, they are so pigmented and beautiful and apparently are a non-drying semi-matte finish. I will trial one out tomorrow.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Sometimes I have to hit Post twice, but this also happened to me the other day. I was sure I even saw the post in the thread, but now it's nowhere to be found. Thought I was going crazy.


I thought I saw mine in the thread too


----------



## javadoo (Mar 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Silk And Bloom Blush Palette - BURBERRY | Sephora


I'm late to the party-but I finally got this and I love it!
So much so I immediately bought a backup after swatching and wearing it.
I have been searching for this blush my whole life.
It's absolutely my perfect blush!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 20, 2017)

new highlighters are up on nordies!!! go go go


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2017)

Monsy said:


> new highlighters are up on nordies!!! go go go



Thank you!  Grabbed both the new ones.  Might have to back up the white one too.  Hopefully it will stick around for extra points.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 20, 2017)

I only got rose gold. will wait for more swatches. but yes it sucks because after i ordered i realized extra points are 2 days away


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2017)

Wait which 2 are the new ones?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I only got rose gold. will wait for more swatches. but yes it sucks because after i ordered i realized extra points are 2 days away



I didn't want to risk them selling out, so I figured some points were better than nothing.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Wait which 2 are the new ones?



The pink and rose.  The white and nude were previously released.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The pink and rose.  The white and nude were previously released.



That's what I thought LOL. I love the white which I have. I got Pink Pearl. Do I need the Rose one I search Nordies all the time, but as soon as I leave the house, they put these up.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2017)

I need to figure out what shade I need in the new Lip Contour pencils?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 21, 2017)

I got rose gold too. I would have liked to wait for more swatches to see how close it is to Modern Mercury, but I didn't want to miss out. It launched at Hudson's Bay in Canada.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

I got my Pink Pearl Highlighter today & it's soooo BEAUTIFUL! I just ordered a backup & one of those lip contour pencils in fair. My highlighter had no paper to protect it, the lid was open & the brush not in the pouch  So, I call the beauty specialist & complained AND since the GWP was not available when I ordered the highlighter & I just ordered another & the lip pencil - she sent me the GWP YIPPEE! It's a burberry bag, Military red lip velvet & cat eyes mascara.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

Here it is  Highlighters are so hard to capture


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2017)

gorgeous

must resist!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

Monsy said:


> gorgeous
> 
> must resist!!




NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Resistance is futile


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Here it is  Highlighters are so hard to capture
> 
> View attachment 59308
> 
> ...



Lovely on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lovely on you!



Awe Thank you Sis


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Here it is  Highlighters are so hard to capture
> 
> View attachment 59308
> 
> ...



I concur! So so beautiful! I can hardly wait for my rose gold to arrive


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I concur! So so beautiful! I can hardly wait for my rose gold to arrive



I can't wait for you to get it too! I need to know if I NEED that one too  I thought you would love the Pink Pearl.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 22, 2017)

Late to the party, but glad they didn't sell out quick! I got a back up of the Nude Gold, which is my favorite, and then both new colors. I got White and Nude Gold the first time they came out. I'm so glad these are back, they are my favorite next to the Dior Glowing Gardens ones!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

Can't wait to see RG swatches
Hope they really are perm Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

Rose Gold is so pretty, but those shades just do not show up on me very well.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Rose Gold is so pretty, but those shades just do not show up on me very well.



Ohh I didn't know that
But plenty more flattering shades to fill the void, I guess lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I can't wait for you to get it too! I need to know if I NEED that one too  I thought you would love the Pink Pearl.



I absolutely love it! And it is gorgeous on your skin tone! Will report back when rose gold arrives.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 59321




It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I absolutely love it! And it is gorgeous on your skin tone! Will report back when rose gold arrives.



  Thank you my dear! I'll be waiting lol


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> it's gorgeous!!!




it is!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

Lip Velvets Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lip Velvets Instagram



I finally purchased Fawn and Dark Rosewood, and I agree, they feel nice going on.  I only tested them briefly on the lips to see the color.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I finally purchased Fawn and Dark Rosewood, and I agree, they feel nice going on.  I only tested them briefly on the lips to see the color.



Nice! 
I'm not too keen on any new lip products right now


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Nice!
> I'm not too keen on any new lip products right now



I purchased a bunch of liquid lipsticks and realized I hate most of them. Just not my style. But these are promising. The NARS liquid thing in Bound is nice too.
Are you just trying to use what you have?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I purchased a bunch of liquid lipsticks and realized I *hate* most of them. Just not my style. But these are promising. The NARS liquid thing in Bound is nice too.
> Are you just trying to use what you have?



Oh, no! 

Bound looks nice

Well, I'm not wearing much makeup these days in general and not drawn to anything new (though I'm finding the texture of the Hourglass Girl lip stylos and Chanel le rouge crayon very appealing, I'm trying not to get more)


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> Bound looks nice
> 
> Well, I'm not wearing much makeup these days in general and not drawn to anything new (though I'm finding the texture of the Hourglass Girl lip stylos and Chanel le rouge crayon very appealing, I'm trying not to get more)



Ooh yes, the HG stylos are nice. Although I'm not 100% ok with the smell of those.  I have 2 and they are both a little "drugstore lipstick" smelling to me.  I'm lucky with the Chanel crayons.  They are a lovely formula, but the one color I have is the only color that will work for me.
I'm realizing much like with cream eyeshadows, I need to take it easy with buying new lip products.  I need to slow down with purchasing things that can go bad.  I have too much to get to it all before things are rancid.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 23, 2017)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 59321



Swoon!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I purchased a bunch of liquid lipsticks and realized I hate most of them. Just not my style. But these are promising. The NARS liquid thing in Bound is nice too.
> Are you just trying to use what you have?



Bound is gorgeous and I love love love the Burberry Velvets. Am hoping that they will come out with more colors ♥


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Bound is gorgeous and I love love love the Burberry Velvets. Am hoping that they will come out with more colors ♥



Same sis!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> Bound looks nice
> 
> Well, I'm not wearing much makeup these days in general and not drawn to anything new (though I'm finding the texture of the Hourglass Girl lip stylos and Chanel le rouge crayon very appealing, I'm trying not to get more)



our lips tattooed that shade lol...yep
Bound is so beautiful on that Lipstickaddict & I want to have


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> our lips tattooed that shade lol...yep
> Bound is so beautiful on that Lipstickaddict & I want to have



Took me a second to realize it's your typing issue.  Speaking like Yoda, you are.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Took me a second to realize it's your typing issue.  Speaking like Yoda, you are.



AHAHAHAHA! Yes, wise sage of makeup


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ooh yes, the HG stylos are nice. Although I'm not 100% ok with the smell of those.  I have 2 and they are both a little "drugstore lipstick" smelling to me.  I'm lucky with the Chanel crayons.  They are a lovely formula, but the one color I have is the only color that will work for me.
> I'm realizing much like with cream eyeshadows, I need to take it easy with buying new lip products.  I need to slow down with purchasing things that can go bad.  I have too much to get to it all before things are rancid.




I'm hoping I could stick with one as well lol




elegant-one said:


> our lips tattooed that shade lol...yep
> Bound is so beautiful on that Lipstickaddict & I want to have


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2017)

Omg, my shipment with Pink Pearl and Rose Gold came in today.  Gorgeousness!!!  Heaven!!!  Nordstrom tried to ruin my fun by putting them in a box with zero packaging (taking a lesson directly from Burberry apparently!), not even that ridiculous paper, however everything arrived intact.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Omg, my shipment with Pink Pearl and Rose Gold came in today.  Gorgeousness!!!  Heaven!!!  Nordstrom tried to ruin my fun by putting them in a box with zero packaging (taking a lesson directly from Burberry apparently!), not even that ridiculous paper, however everything arrived intact.



Yes! Did you swatch RG? Why am I interested?!! Lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2017)

Highlighters Instagram


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 24, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighters Instagram



Wow! I'll take them all please


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wow! I'll take them all please



Uh-oh lol


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2017)

I got the lip contour pencil today in Fair. Its very pretty. Makes my lips the most beautiful nude & if I just do the edges of my lips, it gives my lips this beautiful natural pinkish look. I really really love this on. I ordered #3. The Nordies Burberry guy that I know, said that it kind of looks like the dusty rose shades that Burberry does. I guess #2 is more beige. I got my backup Pink Pearl & the Burberry GWP. The bag is quite nice looking but kinda feels slightly rubbery LOL. It's cute.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2017)

Lip Contour Fair - slight rose nude. The texture is so divine, soft & creamy yet has staying power. Very silk like.


----------



## Lile (Mar 25, 2017)

I regularly check Nordstrom, but just found the new highlighters there earlier this week. . Thankfully, the items I wanted were still available and arrived yesterday. I got the rose gold highlighter, dark earthy blush, fair lip contour, GWP. Can hardly wait to try them!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2017)

gorgeous! do you think it could be used as an eyeshadow?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2017)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 59321



it's gorgeous! do you think it could be used as an eye shadow, too?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> it's gorgeous! do you think it could be used as an eye shadow, too?



I think that would look gorgeous like over the lid in the center. Kind of how she did it in the new Mac metallic video which I just posted in that thread.


----------



## peanut (Mar 25, 2017)

Those who have received their highlighters, is there a more shimmery top coat and does it get a little more subtle underneath?


----------



## MissTania (Mar 25, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighters Instagram



 I want the 2 new ones but need to cut back


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2017)

peanut said:


> Those who have received their highlighters, is there a more shimmery top coat and does it get a little more subtle underneath?



no there is no top coat.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> it's gorgeous! do you think it could be used as an eye shadow, too?



absolutely


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

peanut said:


> Those who have received their highlighters, is there a more shimmery top coat and does it get a little more subtle underneath?



No. No worries, it's subtle with no crazy shimmer/glitter lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I want the 2 new ones but need to cut back



Ugh, I get you


----------



## peanut (Mar 25, 2017)

Monsy said:


> no there is no top coat.





elegant-one said:


> No. No worries, it's subtle with no crazy shimmer/glitter lol



Thank you both!! I tried Rose Gold the other day and found it to more shimmery than I thought it would be. But I will give it another try maybe using a different brush.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 25, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I want the 2 new ones but need to cut back



I totally hear you! As much as I'd love another ( like the pink one ahem lol) I'm restraining myself to just the rose gold. ♥


----------



## Monsy (Mar 26, 2017)

I am trying to stick to rose gold only.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2017)

OK, you all convinced me...ordered rose gold!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

Burberry Lip Contour in shade #3. It is too yellow toned for my lips. I wish it was the beautiful dusty rose that the band on the tube is. It made my lips look weird lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Burberry Lip Contour in shade #3. It is too yellow toned for my lips. I wish it was the beautiful dusty rose that the band on the tube is. It made my lips look weird lol
> 
> View attachment 59373
> 
> View attachment 59374



I kinda like it... Hmmm lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 28, 2017)

I finally received my rose gold highlighter and it is gorgeous! The only thing that surprised me is that there isn't much "rose" to it. There is a subtle pink undertone which is more apparent in some lighting, but it is much more champagne toned overall. I haven't swatched it yet, so perhaps it swatches more rosy. Love it anyway, just a heads up if anyone was expecting and wanting a more rose hued base.

Edit: just compared it with VB Modern Mercury and MM has a pinker /peachier base. Different enough to own both!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I kinda like it... Hmmm lol



Well, it probably will turn pink-ish on you


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Well, it probably will turn pink-ish on you



That's what I think


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> That's what I think


----------



## Lile (Mar 30, 2017)

peanut said:


> Thank you both!! I tried Rose Gold the other day and found it to more shimmery than I thought it would be. But I will give it another try maybe using a different brush.



Please post if a different brush made a difference for you. I also thought the Rose Gold was too shimmery. Thanks!


----------



## anyabeaute (Mar 31, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Late to the party, but glad they didn't sell out quick! I got a back up of the Nude Gold, which is my favorite, and then both new colors. I got White and Nude Gold the first time they came out. I'm so glad these are back, they are my favorite next to the Dior Glowing Gardens ones!



Dear, how do the Dior Glowing Gardens/Illuminators compare to these Burberry (finish/texture/etc)? Are they all baked gelee? I'm from Asia and both brands are only available via International order (blind purchase) and I'm still undecided


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2017)

burberry are powder not gel to powder


----------



## peanut (Mar 31, 2017)

Lile said:


> Please post if a different brush made a difference for you. I also thought the Rose Gold was too shimmery. Thanks!



The first brush I used was the Tom Ford Shade and Illuminate brush simply because it was handy and clean (it's not exactly my favorite brush). I bought both Rose Gold and Pink Pearl, and it was Rose Gold I tried using the TF brush. Such a pretty color! This morning I used the Surratt h/l brush for Rose Gold and the Chikuhodo h/l brush for Pink Pearl. These brushes are pretty similar in shape. Compared with the TF brush, the Surratt and Chikuhodo are nice and fluffy. Unfortunately, I still found Rose Gold too shimmery for me. So I tried Pink Pearl and, indeed, it doesn't appear to be quite as shimmery as Rose Gold (Winthrop, you were right!). Still, I knew I'd rarely wear either of them so they've been packaged up to send back along with the cute GWP I really wanted . I did, however, keep the new Burberry Golden Brown cream e/s, which is kind of a satin texture. It had been on the Burberry site for quite a while but hadn't shown in the stores until recently. I really liked this one!!

Have you been able to make Rose Gold work?


----------



## MissTania (Mar 31, 2017)

Burberry First Love Blush & Highlighter Palette for Spring/Summer 2017

T said it's at Saks yet I can't see it!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 31, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I totally hear you! As much as I'd love another ( like the pink one ahem lol) I'm restraining myself to just the rose gold. ♥


Instagram

This swatch pushed me over the edge and I just ordered both. Thank you for your later post comparing Rose Gold and VB MM. I'm sure RG will be stunning on you!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 1, 2017)

peanut said:


> The first brush I used was the Tom Ford Shade and Illuminate brush simply because it was handy and clean (it's not exactly my favorite brush). I bought both Rose Gold and Pink Pearl, and it was Rose Gold I tried using the TF brush. Such a pretty color! This morning I used the Surratt h/l brush for Rose Gold and the Chikuhodo h/l brush for Pink Pearl. These brushes are pretty similar in shape. Compared with the TF brush, the Surratt and Chikuhodo are nice and fluffy. Unfortunately, I still found Rose Gold too shimmery for me. So I tried Pink Pearl and, indeed, it doesn't appear to be quite as shimmery as Rose Gold (Winthrop, you were right!). Still, I knew I'd rarely wear either of them so they've been packaged up to send back along with the cute GWP I really wanted . I did, however, keep the new Burberry Golden Brown cream e/s, which is kind of a satin texture. It had been on the Burberry site for quite a while but hadn't shown in the stores until recently. I really liked this one!!
> 
> Have you been able to make Rose Gold work?



Do you own the previous two shades (nude and white)?  Just wondering how you think they compare to the two new shades if you do.


----------



## switchblade (Apr 1, 2017)

I thought the Nude shade was a bit too shimmery for my tastes as well, but I don't have the new ones to compare it with. Interested to find out as well!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2017)

I will try to make some comparison swatches today


----------



## Lile (Apr 1, 2017)

peanut said:


> The first brush I used was the Tom Ford Shade and Illuminate brush simply because it was handy and clean (it's not exactly my favorite brush). I bought both Rose Gold and Pink Pearl, and it was Rose Gold I tried using the TF brush. Such a pretty color! This morning I used the Surratt h/l brush for Rose Gold and the Chikuhodo h/l brush for Pink Pearl. These brushes are pretty similar in shape. Compared with the TF brush, the Surratt and Chikuhodo are nice and fluffy. Unfortunately, I still found Rose Gold too shimmery for me. So I tried Pink Pearl and, indeed, it doesn't appear to be quite as shimmery as Rose Gold (Winthrop, you were right!). Still, I knew I'd rarely wear either of them so they've been packaged up to send back along with the cute GWP I really wanted . I did, however, keep the new Burberry Golden Brown cream e/s, which is kind of a satin texture. It had been on the Burberry site for quite a while but hadn't shown in the stores until recently. I really liked this one!!
> 
> Have you been able to make Rose Gold work?


Thank you for sharing. The rose gold is too shimmery on me although I love the color. So I've tried it on my eye lids and can make that work. Expensive eye shadow, I know ??????. I like that golden brown eye cream e/s, too.


----------



## Lile (Apr 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Do you own the previous two shades (nude and white)?  Just wondering how you think they compare to the two new shades if you do.



I don't have the current white and nude shades but like the original ones. From what I can tell, they seem more subtle than the current ones.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 1, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Instagram
> 
> This swatch pushed me over the edge and I just ordered both. Thank you for your later post comparing Rose Gold and VB MM. I'm sure RG will be stunning on you!



Atta girl! I'm sure you will be super happy with both! And thank you. You are so sweet. I am really loving RG♥


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2017)

White, Nude, Rose gold


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 59434
> 
> 
> White, Nude, Rose gold



Swatches!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2017)

I have more pics on the blog. Will try to upload them here later.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I have more pics on the blog. Will try to upload them here later.



Ugh, I just checked your blog lol
It looks so good but I'm trying to stick with my old Nude Gold


----------



## boschicka (Apr 1, 2017)

switchblade said:


> I thought the Nude shade was a bit too shimmery for my tastes as well, but I don't have the new ones to compare it with. Interested to find out as well!



I have all four, so I was just curious to hear peanut's opinion on the matter, but I'm glad to see everyone weighing in and getting lots of opinions!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Ugh, I just checked your blog lol
> It looks so good but I'm trying to stick with my old Nude Gold



my white and nude are also old


----------



## boschicka (Apr 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> my white and nude are also old



Are the new white and nude not the same as the previously released ones?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Are the new white and nude not the same as the previously released ones?



I hope she says they are exactly the same What's that song...tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies...lol


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Are the new white and nude not the same as the previously released ones?


I thought they are the same ??


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Are the new white and nude not the same as the previously released ones?



Yes, I think so


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

See...they're lying


----------



## peanut (Apr 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Do you own the previous two shades (nude and white)?  Just wondering how you think they compare to the two new shades if you do.



I have the old White one, which I just tried. The shimmer seems a little finer than in Pink Pearl. Unfortunately I don't have the new ones to compare because I just sent them back this morning, so I'm just going by my initial impressions. Since you have all of the new ones, do you notice any difference in the level of shimmer in the four? 

Does anyone have the both the new and the old White and Nude? I'm curious as well how they compare. 

Edited to add: I have to be really careful about shimmer so take this with a grain of salt! But I would wear the old White one very sparingly, and I was tempted by Pink Pearl but thought you probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between White and Pink Pearl once applied. Rose Gold was so gorgeous!! But I knew it was too much for me.


----------



## peanut (Apr 4, 2017)

Burberry, no!!!

Coty Enters Strategic Partnership With Burberry, Acquiring Exclusive Long-Term License Rights for Burberry Beauty Luxury Fragrances and Cosmetics | Coty

Won't happen until October. I don't know much about Coty, but I'm disappointed that they're changing yet again.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 5, 2017)

I just remember Coty as a drugstore brand eons ago, but I see from the article you posted they're now involved in Gucci and Marc Jacobs, among others.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2017)

Coty is taking over a lot.... but why burberry can't settle already??


----------



## peanut (Apr 5, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Coty is taking over a lot.... but why burberry can't settle already??



They had taken their beauty line in house a few years ago and apparently it proved more difficult than they anticipated, especially distribution. Too bad they didn't go with Interparfums, the original licensee. I loved the original line scent and all, although I totally understand why they got rid of the fragrance! Loved the second line too. Have my fingers crossed for the third.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 6, 2017)

New No. 11 brush is like MAC 239


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> New No. 11 brush is like MAC 239
> View attachment 59498



random pic? If it is yours, do you love it 
Is that yours or just a


----------



## boschicka (Apr 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> random pic? If it is yours, do you love it
> Is that yours or just a



It is my pic.  I just got it today, so I haven't tested it yet.  The handle is rather thick.  I took the pic sideways hoping the stupid loader here would load it in the correct upright position, but it loaded completely flipped to the opposite side!  Can't win!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> It is my pic.  I just got it today, so I haven't tested it yet.  The handle is rather thick.  I took the pic sideways hoping the stupid loader here would load it in the correct upright position, but it loaded completely flipped to the opposite side!  Can't win!



That made me laugh! Trying to outwit the uploader lolol. I think there is just a monkey in that icon box that uploades the pics 

The brush head looks nice!


----------



## peanut (Apr 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> It is my pic.  I just got it today, so I haven't tested it yet.  The handle is rather thick.  I took the pic sideways hoping the stupid loader here would load it in the correct upright position, but it loaded completely flipped to the opposite side!  Can't win!



Nice pic!! Looking forward to hearing what you think of it! Since Saks had 14% Ebates and 10% off last week I couldn't resist and placed an order. Haven't tried them yet, but really like the shape and feel of the blush brush and medium e/s. And I love the handles! Agree that they're substantial. And the shorter lengths are nice. The concealer brush is odd; it's not synthetic and looks and feels more like a tiny e/s brush.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 7, 2017)

peanut said:


> Nice pic!! Looking forward to hearing what you think of it! Since Saks had 14% Ebates and 10% off last week I couldn't resist and placed an order. Haven't tried them yet, but really like the shape and feel of the blush brush and medium e/s. And I love the handles! Agree that they're substantial. And the shorter lengths are nice. The concealer brush is odd; it's not synthetic and looks and feels more like a tiny e/s brush.



Oooh, I was hoping that was the case with the concealer brush!  I have hooded eyes, so a smaller brush like that is ideal for eyeshadow application.  Too bad for people wanting an actual concealer brush though.

And I agree, the shorter length is great.  I wear glasses and I'm blind without them, so I have to get right up on my mirror to apply makeup.  That's pretty much impossible with most of the long-handle brushes out there.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2017)

I agree, I love & prefer short handle brushes too.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 11, 2017)

blush with hearts is up on nordies


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2017)

I got another as soon as I saw it earlier today. Bosch sold me one of hers, but I had to have a backup


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 17, 2017)

Highlighter swatches 

Instagram


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 17, 2017)

Highlighters are up on Sephora Canada


----------



## cyclops68 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi guys, just thought I'd weigh in on the Fresh Glow highlighters discussion in case anyone was also wondering the same thing that I did before I purchased my highlighters. I've got all of them except for the the white one. The shimmer in these are less fine than in Dior's Nude Air Luminizers (I own all of them except for 003 Gold) but you can only tell when you've got them swatched side by side. On the face, the shimmer looks similar, doesn't look gritty or chunky. Burberry's highlighters are definitely longer-wearing. 

Colour-wise, swatched on my skintone, Burberry's 04 Rose Gold is identical to Dior's Nude Air Luminizer 001 Beige (I haven't decided which I'm keeping). Burberry 03 Pink Pearl is slightly lighter than Dior 002. In terms of colour, it's between MAC Lightscapade and Dior 002. But I think the difference isn't enough to be noticeable.

Hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 3, 2017)

The First Love Palette is available on Sephora Canada right now. I'm amazed that it hasn't sold out yet. Probably because people don't know it's there lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The First Love Palette is available on Sephora Canada right now. I'm amazed that it hasn't sold out yet. Probably because people don't know it's there lol



Apparently it was or will be on the US side, too.  I'm assuming I missed it again.


----------



## boschicka (May 3, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Apparently it was or will be on the US side, too.  I'm assuming I missed it again.



You missed it at Bloomies, Nordstrom and Saks, but I don't think Sephora actually had it available yet.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> You missed it at Bloomies, Nordstrom and Saks, but I don't think Sephora actually had it available yet.



fingers crossed then!  It's listed as coming soon.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 3, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> fingers crossed then!  It's listed as coming soon.



Yes! And I will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 6, 2017)

Anyone who's First Love is Burberry may want to check out Sephora...just saying....


----------



## MissTania (May 19, 2017)

I got my First Love palette in store at Sephora here

I noticed the Nude Glow Pressed Powder in Ochre Nude #12 , which felt like silk and I might get it soon as I am running low on pressed powder. The reviews I've seen seem good overall:

The RAEviewer - A blog about luxury and high-end cosmetics: REVIEW | My Must-Have Foundations + Powders for Fall 2015

[REVIEW] Burberry’s Nude Powder Sheer Luminous Pressed Powder | Aaron Khim

Burberry Beauty Fresh Glow B.B Cream & Nude Powder | beautygypsy

Also, I noticed a gorgeous Lip Velvet lipstick in Pale Rose which I will have a closer look at next time:

This is 402 Pale Rose, one of four new Lip Velvet shades from Burberry. I paired it with my go-to nu - dontcallmejesse


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 20, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I got my First Love palette in store at Sephora here
> 
> I noticed the Nude Glow Pressed Powder in Ochre Nude #12 , which felt like silk and I might get it soon as I am running low on pressed powder. The reviews I've seen seem good overall:
> 
> ...



Awesome! I picked up the first love palette from Sephora too. 
Thanks for the info and links for the other products


----------



## MissTania (May 22, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! I picked up the first love palette from Sephora too.
> Thanks for the info and links for the other products



Yay! It was such a long wait to finally get it. 

Sephora AU will have 20% soon, so I think I will be getting the Burberry powder and Pale Rose Lip Velvet. I'll report back if I do!


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! I picked up the first love palette from Sephora too.  Thanks for the info and links for the other products


  YAY!!! I LOVE that palette


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 21, 2017)

Has anybody seen the First love bronzer? It was available at The Bay but sold out in a flash before I could even process that there was a bronzer lol. It seems to be an exclusive, but I'm hoping it will launch at Sephora.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Has anybody seen the First love bronzer? It was available at The Bay but sold out in a flash before I could even process that there was a bronzer lol. It seems to be an exclusive, but I'm hoping it will launch at Sephora.



Seriously!? I need it....hahaha...I haven't even seen it.  Let me know if it turns up anywhere ok


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Seriously!? I need it....hahaha...I haven't even seen it.  Let me know if it turns up anywhere ok



Definitely will do!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 22, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Definitely will do!



Thank you my dear friend!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 25, 2017)

Page not found - Really Ree

it's up on nordies


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Seriously!? I need it....hahaha...I haven't even seen it.  Let me know if it turns up anywhere ok



I was able to order the Burberry heart bronzer palette yesterday and it shipped last night! From my research it looks like it is the London with love bronzer that released in 2016, which is hilarious because I first received an email from The Bay advertising it as a new release.  Perhaps it's only available in Canada now. Lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 13, 2017)

*New Burberry for Fall 2017* 



(perfettome)


----------



## boschicka (Jul 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *new burberry for fall 2017*
> 
> View attachment 60779
> 
> (perfettome)



yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *New Burberry for Fall 2017*
> 
> View attachment 60779
> 
> (perfettome)



Woah! So pretty!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 13, 2017)

that blush is stunning. i am very curious about the fragrance too


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *New Burberry for Fall 2017*
> 
> View attachment 60779
> 
> (perfettome)


There is such an elegance to Burberry's cosmetics! I love the look of the blush but will have to wait on swatches before I do any damage lol. Weren't we just talking about control in another thread? Why am I here lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2017)

Shars said:


> There is such an elegance to Burberry's cosmetics! I love the look of the blush but will have to wait on swatches before I do any damage lol. Weren't we just talking about control in another thread? Why am I here lol.



 I agree about the elegance of Burberry.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2017)

boschicka said:


> yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!



 I agree


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2017)

Shars said:


> There is such an elegance to Burberry's cosmetics! I love the look of the blush but will have to wait on swatches before I do any damage lol. *Weren't we just talking about control in another thread? Why am I here lol*.


*
...lol I sorry...I was having a grand old time digging deep in some new blogs I found and just had to transport the infos to our threads...I love window shopping! *


----------



## MissTania (Jul 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *New Burberry for Fall 2017*
> 
> View attachment 60779
> 
> (perfettome)



I am definitely getting the blush. I'd get a back up if I didn't have so many already!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 14, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I am definitely getting the blush. I'd get a back up if I didn't have so many already!



Clearly you need one for the makeup museum and one to use.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 14, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Clearly you need one for the makeup museum and one to use.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jul 14, 2017)

The new Burberry Beasts beauty box is available on the website. Of course, I had to order it!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *New Burberry for Fall 2017*
> 
> View attachment 60779
> 
> (perfettome)



It looks like this blush is up on Sephora Canada already. It looks a lot darker in the picture on Sephora, but the pattern is the same as well as the name (My Burberry blush palette).


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2017)

Access Denied


----------



## javadoo (Jul 26, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It looks like this blush is up on Sephora Canada already. It looks a lot darker in the picture on Sephora, but the pattern is the same as well as the name (My Burberry blush palette).



That blush looks so beautiful!


----------



## javadoo (Jul 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Access Denied



Definitely getting it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Access Denied



Wow wow wow!!


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 27, 2017)

Any swatches of this gorgeous blush yet ?


----------



## MissTania (Jul 27, 2017)

I ordered the blush and Fawn Rose Liquid Lip Velvet


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 27, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I ordered the blush and Fawn Rose Liquid Lip Velvet




Let us know what you think of the blush! Looks gorgeous! I returned FR because it was too light for my skintone, but I think it might be great on you! I just picked up Magenta and whoa- that one is intense, but I love it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2017)

TraceyMc said:


> Any swatches of this gorgeous blush yet ?




Video swatch 
Instagram

Instagram


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 27, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Video swatch
> Instagram
> 
> Instagram



Now this I love! Gorgeous color!


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 27, 2017)

Okay I just ordered it from the UK website , coming in at €52 but it looks stunning ! Can't wait to wear this in the Autumn


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> now this i love! Gorgeous color!





Oh gosh still can't get the other smiley emoji to work :/


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2017)

Sephora has it up as Coming Soon but the picture of it looks different ...like it's all one color whereas the Burberry pics looks like there is a gold background? Am I seeing that correctly?

Thanks to peanut for pming me about this blush being available


----------



## Monsy (Jul 27, 2017)

I think it is the same thing


----------



## MissTania (Jul 28, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Let us know what you think of the blush! Looks gorgeous! I returned FR because it was too light for my skintone, but I think it might be great on you! I just picked up Magenta and whoa- that one is intense, but I love it.



Will do, I hope to have it mid to late next week, they ship pretty quickly.

I think FR will be perfect for me. Magenta is on my radar, glad you love it. I will probably pick it up in Summer. I was close to getting Bright Plum too, have you got it? I was worried it might be too dark.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 28, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Will do, I hope to have it mid to late next week, they ship pretty quickly.
> 
> I think FR will be perfect for me. Magenta is on my radar, glad you love it. I will probably pick it up in Summer. I was close to getting Bright Plum too, have you got it? I was worried it might be too dark.



That was my thought with Bright Plum too. I haven't purchased it either. I've been loving Bright Crimson this summer. Do you have that one? Fingers crossed they release new shades this fall
I'm planning on purchasing the blush from Sephora, provided it comes available soon. Can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)

My blush came, but I can't get a good picture of it!    If you like Burberry blushes, just order it.  You need it.


----------



## javadoo (Jul 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> My blush came, but I can't get a good picture of it!    If you like Burberry blushes, just order it.  You need it.


I was going to wait until it came to Sephora but....I caved and ordered it from Burberry.
Is it shimmery? I like shimmer in my blush...or at least satin. I don't care much for flat matte blush colors.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> My blush came, but I can't get a good picture of it!    If you like Burberry blushes, just order it.  You need it.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)

javadoo said:


> I was going to wait until it came to Sephora but....I caved and ordered it from Burberry.
> Is it shimmery? I like shimmer in my blush...or at least satin. I don't care much for flat matte blush colors.



The raised pink floral areas look matte, but swatch satin.  The lower, background area is a rose gold overspray.  Once you're past the overspray, I'd say the blush will be a glowy satin.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> My blush came, but I can't get a good picture of it!    If you like Burberry blushes, just order it.  You need it.



Eeeee! I'm excited! Hasn't launched anywhere in Canada yet, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 60889



Gorgeous


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 60889



Drooling!


----------



## javadoo (Aug 2, 2017)

My blush arrived yesterday and it is quite literally the *perfect* pink!
I am in love...and am feeling a strong need to get a backup. I think when it hits Sephora I will be ordering a backup of this.
It's stunning.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 2, 2017)

javadoo said:


> My blush arrived yesterday and it is quite literally the *perfect* pink!
> I am in love...and am feeling a strong need to get a backup. I think when it hits Sephora I will be ordering a backup of this.
> It's stunning.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2017)

My blush is arriving tomorrow from Burberry.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> My blush is arriving tomorrow from Burberry.



Yay! Mine should be here really soon too! It launched on Sephora Canada last night finally and shipped today. Super exciting


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


>



Do you think this blush is backup worthy?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Do you think this blush is backup worthy?



Not for me or my collection, buy I can see it that way for some of you beautiful ladies.
Clearly one should remain untouched in a makeup museum.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yay! Mine should be here really soon too! It launched on Sephora Canada last night finally and shipped today. Super exciting



Awesome!  I was going to order it from Sephora but it's been in "coming soon" mode for awhile & since they have been cancelling orders, I didn't want to take a chance  I'm also getting an awesome pair of jeans from Anthro tomorrow that I got the last one in stock....so COME ON UPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm not usually one the get mean-spirited laughs out of not so bright people, but check out the My Burberry blush palette review on Sephora...and if it's one of you, sorry but I can't help myself.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 4, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm not usually one the get mean-spirited laughs out of not so bright people, but check out the My Burberry blush palette review on Sephora...and if it's one of you, sorry but I can't help myself.



Boo! It isn't up anymore. You know how Sephora loves to delete reviews. Sure I would have had a good chuckle.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 4, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Boo! It isn't up anymore. You know how Sephora loves to delete reviews. Sure I would have had a good chuckle.



Omg, omg! It said that the Burberry website has a much better version than the Sephora one, with pink and gold, not just pink.  If it was someone here, fess up so we can make fun of you FOREVER. Jk! 

ETA: I actually think it's pretty cute....and a good way to get a backup!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2017)

Here is the Sephora review  









 "better version on Burberry site, same price
 -08.03.17

    Burberry  website has a much nicer version of this. It's pink and gold, not just  pink. It's much lovelier. This looks like the exact same shade as the  Silk/Bloom palette, with a different print on the top."

Seriously, what is wrong with the people that post reviews! I was reading all the MUFE reviews on the new blushes & was like WHAT, eh, can you at least as a "review"  say what shade you got & what your skin type is????????????????? IT IS A REVIEW LOL!

I just got mine & it's this very pretty Burberry shade style natural flush of rose pink with a hint of golden shimmer. It is such a beautiful face enhancing shade. Plus...ugh...I got my jeans today which I LOVE but the belt loop was ripped off me to customer service...not again! LOL!!! Well, the supervisor let me keep the $250.00 pair of jeans - FOR FREE!!   Citizens of Humanity jeans are not cheap & at that price should include ALL their belt loops  Totally didn't expect to get them for free though.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2017)

I forgot... that beautiful blush comes in a Brown Burberry lunch bag with a gold seal  lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 4, 2017)

Geez Louise. I saw that review on Sephora a couple days ago and clicked no on was it helpful. Glad they took it down. I found it interesting that they also replaced the product picture with a more accurate one.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 4, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Geez Louise. I saw that review on Sephora a couple days ago and clicked no on was it helpful. Glad they took it down. I found it interesting that they also replaced the product picture with a more accurate one.



I guess yay for getting Sephora to use a better pic?  I dunno.  That review definitely brought out my secret inner mean-girl.  And Bos said what I wanted to, so high five!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 4, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I guess yay for getting Sephora to use a better pic?  I dunno.  That review definitely brought out my secret inner mean-girl.  And Bos said what I wanted to, so high five!



I have an outer mean girl.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I have an outer mean girl.



That makes 2 of us!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I have an outer mean girl.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2017)

Here ya go


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for the pics! So now I don't think the latest pic on Sephora is accurate after all?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thank you for the pics! So now I don't think the latest pic on Sephora is accurate after all?



 Actually, I thought of posting 2 pics of the blush. 1- the Burberry pic with the gold & then swiping off the  gold & posting the all pink Sephora one LOL!!! I didn't because I kinda like the gold. 

The new photo on Sephora makes it look orange-ish which it definitely is not.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Actually, I thought of posting 2 pics of the blush. 1- the Burberry pic with the gold & then swiping off the  gold & posting the all pink Sephora one LOL!!! I didn't because I kinda like the gold.
> 
> The new photo on Sephora makes it look orange-ish which it definitely is not.



HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> HILARIOUS!!!



 I knew I should have done that...just to make you laugh!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 4, 2017)

I love all of you.  That is all.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I love all of you.  That is all.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 7, 2017)

You guys crack me up. Thank you.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 8, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> That was my thought with Bright Plum too. I haven't purchased it either. I've been loving Bright Crimson this summer. Do you have that one? Fingers crossed they release new shades this fall
> I'm planning on purchasing the blush from Sephora, provided it comes available soon. Can't wait to hear your thoughts!



Is your blush there yet? Mine arrived last week and it's beautiful - I have not swatched it yet but I will use it soon. Fawn Rose is just passable on me, I think it is even lighter than MAC Pink Plaid. I haven't got Bright Crimson, it looks nice on the Burberry model on their website swatch pic. Surprisingly, I only have Fawn Rose, Primrose and Brilliant Violet. It doesn't help that my closest Sephora hasn't had testers/stock since they launched ages ago. I would love some new shades!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2017)

Why is Burberry being so lazy with the new holiday releases!!! Old shades with nothing new, at least what I have seen so far. Oxblood & illuminating fluid! I want a new shade lipstick lol...eh


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61858



I think most of it is up on Nordies?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

Pic of the holiday highlighter  

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Pic of the holiday highlighter
> 
> Instagram



Cute. You going for it?


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Pic of the holiday highlighter
> 
> Instagram




It says silver on the box. I wonder if it's at all similar to that gorgeous Chanel holiday highlighter from 2 or 3 years ago... I may need this. I just returned the Hourglass Metallic Strobe palette, so I have a void lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Pic of the holiday highlighter
> 
> Instagram



 Like who can run a brush over that & mess it up


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Cute. You going for it?



Oh, no. I don't feel any desire for it. You?
Imma need the Chanel lion highlighter, though 



Alysse011 said:


> It says silver on the box. I wonder if it's at all similar to that gorgeous Chanel holiday highlighter from 2 or 3 years ago... I may need this. I just returned the Hourglass Metallic Strobe palette, so I have a *void* lol



Lol!

Will keep an eye out for swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Like who can run a brush over that & mess it up



I can't recall touching the last bow My Burberry highlighter lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, no. I don't feel any desire for it. You?
> Imma need the Chanel lion highlighter, though


Just googled the lion highlighter. I'm thinking I may have spoken too soon about Burberry haha


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Like who can run a brush over that & mess it up



Off topic but I thought of you today! I was in Anthropologie. They're having 25% off everything!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Off topic but I thought of you today! I was in Anthropologie. They're having 25% off everything!



 AHAHAHA! How sweet! I bought soooo much it's crazy! We were there over the weekend & they actually gave me the 25% off  I loaded up my shopping cart again lol. Did you like/get anything?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I can't recall touching the last bow My Burberry highlighter lol



 It's psychological I say. I have to go around the outer edges first ...whatever lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Just googled the lion highlighter. I'm thinking I may have spoken too soon about Burberry haha



Right?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It's psychological I say. I have to go around the outer edges first ...whatever lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> AHAHAHA! How sweet! I bought soooo much it's crazy! We were there over the weekend & they actually gave me the 25% off  I loaded up my shopping cart again lol. Did you like/get anything?


I did! I bought 2 dresses. I may go back for this pair of black jeans I saw later online. They have rips in the knees that have a black lace over the rips. I will either love them or hate them lol

what did you get?!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I did! I bought 2 dresses. I may go back for this pair of black jeans I saw later online. They have rips in the knees that have a black lace over the rips. I will either love them or hate them lol
> 
> what did you get?!



That's awesome. I wish I were shopping with you  Well, I love jeans & those sound awesome. I didn't see those in my store. 5  pairs of jeans  4 kimonos (sooo pretty with jeans & a T) a pair of red running leggins, 2 jumpsuits, a long hem shirt, 2 coats LOLOL!!! I think that's it.

I LOVE jeans with rips in them  I have no idea why, but I really do. The only problem is trying to get them on without your toes or foot catching in them. lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That's awesome. I wish I were shopping with you  Well, I love jeans & those sound awesome. I didn't see those in my store. 5  pairs of jeans  4 kimonos (sooo pretty with jeans & a T) a pair of red running leggins, 2 jumpsuits, a long hem shirt, 2 coats LOLOL!!! I think that's it.
> 
> I LOVE jeans with rips in them  I have no idea why, but I really do. *The only problem is trying to get them on without your toes or foot catching in them. *lol



Every. Single. Time.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Every. Single. Time.



HAHA I LOVE that you understand such a weird problem And yes, it is every stinking single time...why!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> HAHA I LOVE that you understand such a weird problem And yes, it is every stinking single time...why!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


>


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

Saw on IG that the highlighter was up on Sephora


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Off topic but I thought of you today! I was in Anthropologie. They're having 25% off everything!



I didn't realize it was still on. I was on the site last week and saw some cute stuff but I was focused on getting some headbands so I just bought one and exited


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Saw on IG that the highlighter was up on Sephora



IDK, It kind of looks glittery instead of shimmery???


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> IDK, It kind of looks glittery instead of shimmery???



Could be the fine glittery effect because the line pattern resembles the London With Love palette


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Could be the fine glittery effect because the line pattern resembles the London With Love palette



It does. I didn't think of that. I wish Bosch was here to give her opinion


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It does. I didn't think of that. I wish Bosch was here to give her opinion






...


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That's awesome. I wish I were shopping with you  Well, I love jeans & those sound awesome. I didn't see those in my store. 5  pairs of jeans  4 kimonos (sooo pretty with jeans & a T) a pair of red running leggins, 2 jumpsuits, a long hem shirt, 2 coats LOLOL!!! I think that's it.
> 
> I LOVE jeans with rips in them  I have no idea why, but I really do. The only problem is trying to get them on without your toes or foot catching in them. lol



I wish I could shop with you too! All it took was you saying "those jeans sound awesome" and I caved and bought them  Better to return than to regret!  I also grabbed two tops while I was at it. 

Also....same here with the foot-in-hole issue.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't realize it was still on. I was on the site last week and saw some cute stuff but I was focused on getting some headbands so I just bought one and exited



Aw we all need to be shopping together! It's difficult to not browse in there, so I'm impressed you stuck to your plan. They recently remodeled mine and it is so open and spacious that it makes me want to browse.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Could be the fine glittery effect because the line pattern resembles the London With Love palette



Hmmmm. To Burberry or to Chanel?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Aw we all need to be shopping together! It's difficult to not browse in there, so I'm impressed you stuck to your plan. They recently remodeled mine and it is so open and spacious that it makes me want to browse.



 I could browse forever lol. Ours is so far away that hubs is always with me so...

Did you try the black/lace jeans on? If you did, what's the verdict yay or nay?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Hmmmm. To Burberry or to Chanel?



The pattern of  Burberry LWL highlighter reminds me of the Burberry holiday highlighter



Alysse011 said:


> Aw we all need to be shopping together! It's difficult to not browse in there, so I'm impressed you stuck to your plan. They recently remodeled mine and it is so open and spacious that it makes me want to browse.



The temptation!

I had to stop browsing out of self-preservation lol
Got the headband today


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I wish I could shop with you too! All it took was you saying "those jeans sound awesome" and I caved and bought them  Better to return than to regret!  I also grabbed two tops while I was at it.
> 
> Also....same here with the foot-in-hole issue.



Oops, I read from the bottom up lol. Those jean sound so adorable. I was going to look to see if they were online too. 

AHAHAHA foot in hole issue  Sometimes I almost fall over. You don't really want to tear the hole right


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The pattern of  Burberry LWL highlighter reminds me of the Burberry holiday highlighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  LOVE that!!! It will look super cute on you


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I  LOVE that!!! It will look super cute on you



Thank you! I hope so!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I wish I could shop with you too! All it took was you saying "those jeans sound awesome" and I caved and bought them  Better to return than to regret!  I also grabbed two tops while I was at it.
> 
> Also....same here with the foot-in-hole issue.



Are they by Mother? I just looked them up & they're so cool looking! Ugh, I shouldn't have gone a looking  I added 3 more things to my cart lol

So what do you think about the highlighter?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It does. I didn't think of that. I wish Bosch was here to give her opinion



I'm guessing sparkly overspray and subtle powder underneath.  I think a skip for me.



Alysse011 said:


> Hmmmm. To Burberry or to Chanel?



TO CHANEL!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Hmmmm. To Burberry or to Chanel?





boschicka said:


> I'm guessing sparkly overspray and subtle powder underneath.  I think a skip for me.
> 
> 
> 
> TO CHANEL!!!



Welp, I clearly misunderstood lol 
I definitely agree with [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION]


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 22, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Are they by Mother? I just looked them up & they're so cool looking! Ugh, I shouldn't have gone a looking  I added 3 more things to my cart lol
> 
> So what do you think about the highlighter?



Yes, the Mother jeans! They're online only but currently on their way to me. Hopefully they work out.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 22, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm guessing sparkly overspray and subtle powder underneath.  I think a skip for me.
> 
> 
> 
> TO CHANEL!!!



Chanel it is!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Yes, the Mother jeans! They're online only but currently on their way to me. Hopefully they work out.



Sweet! I hope you love them on. I've never bought from that brand so I'm curious about their fit.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello...


----------



## MissTania (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.temptalia.com/product/burberry-illuminating-powder/silver-shimmer/

Found this in the swatch gallery! I'm not particularly keen thus far.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Burberry Silver Shimmer Illuminating Powder Review & Swatches
> 
> Found this in the swatch gallery! I'm not particularly keen thus far.



Eh, how is that a warm gold? It looks mostly silver to me unless there is gold shimmer in there too. It's pretty but I think I'll pass.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2017)

total skip


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 29, 2017)

I’m glad I didn’t buy it now


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 29, 2017)

Skip!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2017)

Burberry Holiday 2017 - A Festive Makeup Collection! - YouTube


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63090



I absolutely LOVE LOVE the look in the photo  I hope this is as nice on as it sounds!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2018)

I fainted. So gorgeous.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63201



I was just thinking the other day that Burberry doesn't really do a lot of new product. I definitely want to try this.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 10, 2018)

it was up on saks couple of days ago but when i clicked on the product it was like broken link


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2018)

Rebekah on Instagram: “Burberry Fresh Glow Gel Stick foundationIt arrived this morning, so I was able to pull off a quick application and some initial thoughts.…”


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Rebekah on Instagram: “Burberry Fresh Glow Gel Stick foundationIt arrived this morning, so I was able to pull off a quick application and some initial thoughts.…”



What a freakin bummer!!! I expected so much better on the finish with Burberry. Eh, I too have "mature" LOLOLOLOL skin  HA, & look who the 2 commentors are


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> What a freakin bummer!!! I expected so much better on the finish with Burberry. Eh, I too have "mature" LOLOLOLOL skin  HA, & look who the 2 commentors are



Not what I expected at all lol


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Not what I expected at all lol



 Looks like this might be my first Burberry disappointment  lol


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Looks like this might be my first Burberry disappointment  lol



Ohhhh


----------



## Monsy (Feb 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Not what I expected at all lol




same here
i got so disappointed after i read her review on ig


----------



## peanut (Feb 18, 2018)

Could this be the first Burberry product with Coty as the new manufacturer?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2018)

Pat McGrath on Instagram: “CONGRATULATIONS @riccardotisci17 ⚡️⚡️⚡️⚡️ The new chief creative officer of @burberry!!!  xxPat”


----------



## boschicka (Mar 1, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pat McGrath on Instagram: “CONGRATULATIONS @riccardotisci17 ⚡️⚡️⚡️⚡️ The new chief creative officer of @burberry!!!  xxPat”



The picture Burberry used of him on their FB page looks like a mug shot!  This photo is much more becoming....of him...and Burberry.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## javadoo (Apr 21, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63899



Need it. I use my Silk and Bloom blush palette almost every day.
Any more info?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2018)

javadoo said:


> Need it. I use my Silk and Bloom blush palette almost every day.
> Any more info?



I think it's supposed to be up on feelunique


ЛюбовьRussia Moscow on Instagram: “Как Вам эта красотка [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=burberryspring2018]#burberryspring2018 #burberryrunway  доступна на [MENTION=21488]Fee[/MENTION]lunique я хапнула не могу устоять, ох уж эти лимитки #burberry…”[/url]


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 21, 2018)

javadoo said:


> Need it. I use my Silk and Bloom blush palette almost every day.
> Any more info?



It's available at the Bay in Canada, but I'm guessing that won't help...


----------



## TraceyMc (Apr 30, 2018)

javadoo said:


> Need it. I use my Silk and Bloom blush palette almost every day.
> Any more info?



It's also been on the Burberry UK site for the last couple of weeks so may hit the USA soon .


----------



## peanut (May 30, 2018)

Noticed a new product on Burberry.com: Lip Velvet Crush. It's a matte stain you can use on your lips and cheeks. I ordered Copper Pink. Hate having to provide a signature but really wanted to try it. They also have the Doodle palette now in case anyone wanted to order. Not sure when either of these items will show up at other retailers.

Lip Velvet Crush – Dark Russet No.70 - Women | Burberry United States


----------



## TraceyMc (May 30, 2018)

peanut said:


> Noticed a new product on Burberry.com: Lip Velvet Crush. It's a matte stain you can use on your lips and cheeks. I ordered Copper Pink. Hate having to provide a signature but really wanted to try it. They also have the Doodle palette now in case anyone wanted to order. Not sure when either of these items will show up at other retailers.
> 
> Lip Velvet Crush – Dark Russet No.70 - Women | Burberry United States



Yes just noticed these today , I ordered Dark Russet and Cinnamon , if I like them then there is a few other shades I might get


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2018)

Those look interesting & pretty shades. It seems like Burberry hasn't done anything new in a long time. I need to know if you like them once you've tried them out.


----------



## peanut (May 31, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> Yes just noticed these today , I ordered Dark Russet and Cinnamon , if I like them then there is a few other shades I might get



I hope you love the shades you picked! I had a hard time picking one. I normally like warm pink shades, so I hope Copper Pink fits the bill.


----------



## peanut (May 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Those look interesting & pretty shades. It seems like Burberry hasn't done anything new in a long time. I need to know if you like them once you've tried them out.



It's been ages since Burberry put out products on a regular basis! I figured it was due to the switch to Coty last year as their latest manufacturer/distributor. I've got my fingers crossed they're going to start doing more. Burberry was always one of my favorite brands!

I will post when I receive (and sign for!!) my Lip Velvet Crush next week. lol!


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63899



I have this blush and finally tested it today.  When I swatched it previously, I was a little scared, but it was still lighter than the Hydrangea Pink blush.  Application was very different from swatching.  I think I can be much more heavy-handed and will need to try it again tomorrow.


----------



## elegant-one (May 31, 2018)

peanut said:


> It's been ages since Burberry put out products on a regular basis! I figured it was due to the switch to Coty last year as their latest manufacturer/distributor. I've got my fingers crossed they're going to start doing more. Burberry was always one of my favorite brands!
> 
> I will post when I receive (and sign for!!) my Lip Velvet Crush next week. lol!



Thanks! I love Burberry & so does my DIL so this has been a disappointment. It must have something to do with the switch. Burberry has very loyal customers so you think they could have done the transition better.


----------



## TraceyMc (May 31, 2018)

peanut said:


> I hope you love the shades you picked! I had a hard time picking one. I normally like warm pink shades, so I hope Copper Pink fits the bill.



Yes hope they look like they do online , mine should arrive tomorrow , I have to say Burberry UK are brilliant with their delivery I ordered mine Wed evening and they shipped the order 2 hours later and it will be here in the morning (Ireland) , free shipping and free gift packaging and it's always been like this whenever I order from them and super nice customer service too . I hope they start doing more products too as they're are one of my favourite brad also but I wouldn't want to see them releasing loads of items just to be popular , quality over quantity


----------



## TraceyMc (May 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Those look interesting & pretty shades. It seems like Burberry hasn't done anything new in a long time. I need to know if you like them once you've tried them out.



Will do , mine should be here tomorrow  These look right up my alley I love a good matte stain effect and they have some gorgeous shades , I know summer has only started but some of these shades are screaming Autumn for me ( my favourite season !!! )


----------



## peanut (May 31, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I love Burberry & so does my DIL so this has been a disappointment. It must have something to do with the switch. Burberry has very loyal customers so you think they could have done the transition better.



I agree!! Coty is the third manufacturer. The second transition was easier, but I still liked the original Burberry products the best. It will be interesting to see where the brand goes from here. Right now I'm just so happy there's a new product...finally! Actually two of them: I forgot about the new Doodle palette, which I love!


----------



## TraceyMc (May 31, 2018)

Copper Pink , Rosy Mauve and Cranberry Red  are still on my wishlist


----------



## peanut (Jun 1, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> Yes hope they look like they do online , mine should arrive tomorrow , I have to say Burberry UK are brilliant with their delivery I ordered mine Wed evening and they shipped the order 2 hours later and it will be here in the morning (Ireland) , free shipping and free gift packaging and it's always been like this whenever I order from them and super nice customer service too . I hope they start doing more products too as they're are one of my favourite brad also but I wouldn't want to see them releasing loads of items just to be popular , quality over quantity



Wow, that's quick shipping! Burberry US is far slower. Mine just shipped today and won't get it until next Thursday. So I'll live vicariously through you for now. I'm very excited to hear what you think about your two shades!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2018)

I think it depends on the location. I love burbery us site. they ship the same day, returns are free, and i always receive it in two days not longer


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 1, 2018)

I had no idea Burberry had come out with these. I love the look of copper pink.  They used to do a color called Copper and I loved it. I don’t think it’s available anymore though


----------



## TraceyMc (Jun 2, 2018)

peanut said:


> Wow, that's quick shipping! Burberry US is far slower. Mine just shipped today and won't get it until next Thursday. So I'll live vicariously through you for now. I'm very excited to hear what you think about your two shades!




Okay , mine arrived Friday as promised and had each one in it's own gift box , talk bout presentation  My verdict "LOVE" them !!! Run and buy more , lol . They have no scent , takes several clicks to get product on sponge but it is pigmented once it comes out , on application it is a sheer stain effect but yet the colours are pigmented especially the darker one . I reckon you can build up the colour to a nice opacity although not full , it says these are a matte stain but I think they are more soft , they do dry down a bit but are not transfer proof but they wear off leaving a pretty stain and reapplication is easy. Okay , shade Dark Russet #70  is to me a deep warm wine brick red with tiny hint of plum ; shade Cinnamon #25  is a tawny blush rose with a smidge of warmth to it but fairly neutral, such a pretty MLBB shade on me . Overall these are my kind of thing anyway but I really love them as they give a juicy , full pout bite effect IYKWIM and I'm definitely getting more !!!


----------



## TraceyMc (Jun 2, 2018)

So I had another browse on Burberry and caved    , I ordered Cranberry Red #77  and Tangerine Red #58  , I really wanted a bright orange red for summer and I think when it wears off and leaves a stain it will look so good with a gloss on top ! I was tempted to order Copper Pink but I'd love to see your description/ swatch first [MENTION=220]peanut[/MENTION] as it may be quite similar just a fraction pinker than Cinnamon on me  I should have these two next Wed so will let you all know what shades are like


----------



## peanut (Jun 2, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> Okay , mine arrived Friday as promised and had each one in it's own gift box , talk bout presentation  My verdict "LOVE" them !!! Run and buy more , lol . They have no scent , takes several clicks to get product on sponge but it is pigmented once it comes out , on application it is a sheer stain effect but yet the colours are pigmented especially the darker one . I reckon you can build up the colour to a nice opacity although not full , it says these are a matte stain but I think they are more soft , they do dry down a bit but are not transfer proof but they wear off leaving a pretty stain and reapplication is easy. Okay , shade Dark Russet #70  is to me a deep warm wine brick red with tiny hint of plum ; shade Cinnamon #25  is a tawny blush rose with a smidge of warmth to it but fairly neutral, such a pretty MLBB shade on me . Overall these are my kind of thing anyway but I really love them as they give a juicy , full pout bite effect IYKWIM and I'm definitely getting more !!!



I'm so glad you love them!!! You're making me want Cinnamon now. Sounds like my kind of color! I will let you know about Copper Pink once I get it this Friday. I noticed that these are on Bloomingdale's site but won't ship for 21 days. Looking at Bloomingdale's swatches, Cinnamon looks a tad darker and less pink than Copper Pink. I'm also interested in Honey Nude and Sugar Pink, which I could always mix to get another shade. I'm impressed that you loved the product enough to buy two more! I hope you love your new red shades just as much as your first two!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> Okay , mine arrived Friday as promised and had each one in it's own gift box , talk bout presentation  My verdict "LOVE" them !!! Run and buy more , lol . They have no scent , takes several clicks to get product on sponge but it is pigmented once it comes out , on application it is a sheer stain effect but yet the colours are pigmented especially the darker one . I reckon you can build up the colour to a nice opacity although not full , it says these are a matte stain but I think they are more soft , they do dry down a bit but are not transfer proof but they wear off leaving a pretty stain and reapplication is easy. Okay , shade Dark Russet #70  is to me a deep warm wine brick red with tiny hint of plum ; shade Cinnamon #25  is a tawny blush rose with a smidge of warmth to it but fairly neutral, such a pretty MLBB shade on me . Overall these are my kind of thing anyway but I really love them as they give a juicy , full pout bite effect IYKWIM and I'm definitely getting more !!!



Thanks! They sound wonderful!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 3, 2018)

I was eyeing Cinnamon. I think I had a Cinnamon lipstick from Burberry.


----------



## TraceyMc (Jun 6, 2018)

I got my second Burberry order , I ordered Tangerine Red #58  and Cranberry Red #77  , okay so Tangerine Red is a wonderful bright true tomato red , it is a strong bright red with a deep orange undertone fab for summer ! Cranberry Red is not as berry as I thought it might be , it's a mid toned fuchsia pink as opposed to berry and on me I don't really see a red in it ,if anything it has a very slight cool tone to it  , it is another bright summer colour !


----------



## peanut (Jun 8, 2018)

Just got Pink Copper! I'm not great at descriptions so I found a pic on Instagram that might help. Generally I'd say it's a slightly warmish medium pink, very natural looking and not as peach as it looks in that pic (at least on me). It's not pastel at all, and I agree with Tracey that they look more fall than spring. I can see why everyone is loving these though! They leave no texture on your lips, just a lovely stain which you can build up. Since I love pastels and summer is around the corner, I think I might try Light Crimson or Sugar Pink next. I think you can use these as a blush as well but I haven't tried it yet. Has anyone?

Peach - Survivor Addict on Instagram: “Here’s 16.Pink Copper from the new @burberrybeauty Lip Velvet Crush. The formula of the new Lip Velvet Crush is quite interesting. It is…”


----------



## TraceyMc (Jun 8, 2018)

peanut said:


> Just got Pink Copper! I'm not great at descriptions so I found a pic on Instagram that might help. Generally I'd say it's a slightly warmish medium pink, very natural looking and not as peach as it looks in that pic (at least on me). It's not pastel at all, and I agree with Tracey that they look more fall than spring. I can see why everyone is loving these though! They leave no texture on your lips, just a lovely stain which you can build up. Since I love pastels and summer is around the corner, I think I might try Light Crimson or Sugar Pink next. I think you can use these as a blush as well but I haven't tried it yet. Has anyone?
> 
> Peach - Survivor Addict on Instagram: “Here’s 16.Pink Copper from the new @burberrybeauty Lip Velvet Crush. The formula of the new Lip Velvet Crush is quite interesting. It is…”



Glad you like it , I think Copper Pink might be different enough to warrant getting as well , in that pic it looks like a more intense colour than Cinnamon , mmmmm . I'm pretty sure these are designed to be used on the cheeks too if desired


----------



## peanut (Jun 22, 2018)

FEONALITA on Instagram: “Burberry ออกลิปรุ่นใหม่มาเป็นแท่งปากกาคุชชั่นหัวฟองน้ำ เนื้อ Velvet 12 เฉดสี ใครชอบลิปแนวสบายๆปาก ออกสีและติดเป็นลิปสเตน ลองดูฮะ…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 2, 2018)

Princess Cookieface | on Instagram: “I know we’re all excited for fall/holiday releases but I still wanted to share Burberry’s spring palette! Get the scoop on it at the blog…”


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Princess Cookieface | on Instagram: “I know we’re all excited for fall/holiday releases but I still wanted to share Burberry’s spring palette! Get the scoop on it at the blog…”



Love the shade, HATE the design.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Dec 27, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65545


Finally something new. I was beginning to wonder if they were even doing makeup anymore. I might get this


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 27, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Finally something new. I was beginning to wonder if they were even doing makeup anymore. I might get this



Hey, wait a minute lol 
No Festive collection from them this year? 
I have two holiday palettes and highlighters from them, their holiday collections are really good.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 27, 2018)

I love the print on this!

Everything has seemed quiet on the Burberry front. I thought a new company was going to make their stuff.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 28, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Hey, wait a minute lol
> No Festive collection from them this year?
> I have two holiday palettes and highlighters from them, their holiday collections are really good.



 Honestly, I usually love everything they do. They're one of my favorite brands.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 28, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> I love the print on this!
> 
> Everything has seemed quiet on the Burberry front. I thought a new company was going to make their stuff.



Is that what's going on with them? Yes, this print is adorable. It's like a cozy blanket.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65545



PLEASE, somebody pm me when you see this pop up for sale!!!


----------



## peanut (Dec 29, 2018)

How cute is this!! Do we have an ETA?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 17, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> PLEASE, somebody pm me when you see this pop up for sale!!!



So far only Canada....The Bay.  Hopefully soon for US!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2019)

boschicka said:


> So far only Canada....The Bay.  Hopefully soon for US!



Thanks my friend!


----------



## javadoo (Jan 18, 2019)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65545



This looks to have almost identical shades in it as the new Nars cheek "palette" that just dropped.


----------



## javadoo (Jan 28, 2019)

It's up at Saks!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 28, 2019)

I think up on Burberry’s site too


----------



## peanut (Jan 31, 2019)

Rebekah on Instagram: “Burberry Check palette swatches, first thoughts. I do want to say, as much as I was bummed by the shimmery bits being overspray...it is…”

I had intended to buy this palette but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for this link. I’m not convinced I want it anymore. Maybe if it looks better in person but I’m leaning to a skip...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2019)

Well that does not look pretty or flattering. I was waiting for swatches before ordering & I am so glad I did. It's a no for me.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2019)

that is so meh


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2021)




----------

